#ubuntu-de 2011-07-11
<Guest5798> hi leute
<Guest5798> brauche bezüglich meines iphones hilfe
<vectory> Guest5798: schon in ubuntuusers.de gesucht?
<Guest5798> jap
<Guest5798> reichlich
<Guest5798> alles möglich installiert auch
<Guest5798> ich hab mir ubuntu nochmals drauf gezogen
<Guest5798> weil der alte schon im chaos war
<Guest5798> irgend wie hab ich es damal zum laufen gebracht aber jetzt nicht mehr
<Guest5798> mein computer erkennt es nicht
<vectory> kann dir mit iphone leider net weiterhelfen
<vectory> aber fürs nächste mal, einfach deine frage stellen
<vectory> wenn jemand hier ist ;)
<vectory> ,frage?
<shetlandpony> Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Guest5798> ok danke dir trotzdem vectory 
<vectory_> np
<ohhi> na noch welche wach ?
<burzcair> ja
<ohhi> kennse dich mit netzwerkkarten aus ?
<burzcair> nein ausser das sie nicht so wollen wie sie wollen
<ohhi> das hätt ich auch so gewusst
<burzcair> bitte ich habe gerne geholfen
<burzcair> :-9
<ohhi> ich schick dirn kuchen
<ohhi> o <---- kleiner pfannkuchen 
<burzcair> danke wo ich doch so ein leckermäulchen bin
<burzcair> mhh lecker
<CalebRipley> Ich hatte gelesen, dass gnome-volume-manager für das Einbinden von Medien zuständig ist/war. Leider kann ich das Programm bei 11.04 nicht finden. Weiß jmd. mit welchem Programm jetzt diese Funktion mit kommt?
<bullgard4> CalebRipley: Ich verstehe Dich schlecht. Du kannst mit Nautilus Medien unter /media einbinden.
<bullgard4> CalebRipley: Das Paket gnome-volume-manager gab es nur in Dapper und Hardy.
<CalebRipley> bullgard4, ich verwende nur einen Window-Manager und möchte mir von gnome das auto-mounting leihen um z.B. mein iPhone einbinden zu lassen. Wenn ich alleine nautilus starte passiert leider nichts in der Richtung.
<CalebRipley> bullgard4, Jupp… aber die Funktion exestiert ja noch in Gnome nur leider kann ich sie nicht selektieren.
<bullgard4> CalebRipley: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch ,  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPhone_3G_als_UMTS-Modem
<CalebRipley> bullgard4, Danke für die Links aber die bin ich schon durch. Wenn ich mein iPhone manuell mounte, wird es leider nicht von banshee erkannt und ich kann damit also nichts anfangen.
<bullgard4> CalebRipley: Kauf Dir etwas Besseres als ein iPhone.
<CalebRipley> help full.
<mgolisch> iphones werden normal nicht gemounted
<mgolisch> die exportieren ihr storage nicht per usbstor
<mgolisch> zumindest waer mir das neu
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: ist richtig. CalebRipley - wenn banshee nix mit mobiledevice zeugs ausserhalb von usbstor anfangen kann bist also aufgeschmissen :)
<mgolisch> evtl ist die banshee version zu alt die bei ubuntu dabei ist
<mgolisch> das sie eben diese bindings nicht hat fuer die benoetigte libimobiledevice
<mgolisch> gehts denn mit was anderem? wie rhythmbox oder gtkpod?
<CalebRipley> TheInfinity, Banshee kann schon damit arbeiten, es gibt ja sogar ein extra Plugin für iDevices. Nur dazu scheint es wichtig zu sein, dass das ganze per gvfs eingehängt wird (stimmt es ist kein usbstorr)
<CalebRipley> Leider scheint das manuelle einhängen mit gvfs-mount nicht zu klappen, aber gnome ist in der Lage das iPhone irgendwie über gvfs automatisch zu mounten… was ich mir gerne für meinen WM abzweigen würde.
<mgolisch> dann musst du wohl rausfinden wie es das macht
<jokrebel> hi
<bullgard4> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/banshee: "Variable=folder_depth; Bedeutung='Gibt an, wie tief die Ordnerhierarchie auf dem Player werden soll. 1 sorgt für die Ablage der Titel nach dem Schema Artist - Album/Track - Titel.mp3, 2 für Artist/Album/Track - Titel.mp3.' Was bedeuten hier die Zeichen / und - ?   
<dadrc> - ist ein Bindestrich, / ein Unterverzeichnis
<szal> bullgard4: verstehe das Verständnisproblem net
<bullgard4> dadrc: Was ein Bindestrich mit einer Ordnerhierarchie zu tun hat, hast du mir nicht geagt.
<dadrc> Das erstellt halt ein Verzeichnis namens z.B. 'Komische Band - Seltsames Album' 0o
<dadrc> Und darin Dateien mit dem Namen '01 - Erstes Lied.mp3'
<dadrc> (usw)
<deem>  /musik/künter/album/lied.mp8
<deem> (da fehlen soga glatt 32 buchstaben)
<deem> omg >_>
<dadrc> hihi
<bullgard4> dadrc: Danke!
<bullgard4> Auf welche Weise ruft man normalerweise (=vorzugsweise) in Natty GNOME 2 das Programm gnome-power-statistics auf?
<usch> alt+f2 -> gnome-power-statistics?
<koegs> anscheinend gibt es dafür auch unter lucid keinen menü-eintrag
<koegs> entweder das ding wird von woanders aufgerufen oder man muss selber einen  menüeintrag erstellen
<bullgard4> usch: Das ist umständlich. Früher ging das durch Anklicken eines Applets im Benachrichtigungsfeld.
<usch> bullgard4: dann würde ich sagen, benutzerdefinierter starter
<bullgard4> usch: Verstanden.
<deem> das ding wird normal von der batterieanzeige im panel aufgerufen
<bullgard4> deem: Und wie erzeugst Du die Batterieanzeige  im Panel?
<deem> bullgard4: bei natty gar nicht. ich hab hier maverick
<bullgard4> deem: Ok. Für Dich ist Maverick der Normalfall.
<jokrebel__> bullgard4: System - Einstellungen - Energieverwaltung. Reiter "allgemein" -> Benachrichtigungsfeld "Symbol immer anzeigen" (wobei da dann natürlich das Benachrichtigungsfeld im Panel hinzugefügt sein muss)
<bullgard4> jokrebel__: Das habe ich ausgeführt. Nun erscheint im Benachrichtigungsfeld das Symbol »Batterie mit Blitz« (ganz wie in Lucid). Aber über dieses Symbol kann ich noch immer nicht das Programm »Energiestatistiken«/»Power_Statistics« (gnome-power-statistics) aufrufen.
<zsh4310> Gibt es bei 11.04 eigentlich keine Möglichkeit Multimonitoring mit einer nVidia-Grafikkarte zu erstellen ohne diese Nvidia X Config. Die finde ich etwas blöd, weil die noch auf die xorg.conf setzt.
<ppq> ,disper? zsh4310
<shetlandpony> zsh4310: Da es unter Ubuntu auf einem PC mit nVidia-Grafikkarte und zweitem Monitor recht aufwaendig ist, nach jedem Systemstart die Bildschirme ueber das nVidia-Dienstprogramm zu verwalten, wurde das Programm Disper entwickelt. Es klont, erweitert oder verschiebt den Desktop auf die jeweils angeschlossenen Bildschirme: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/disper
<zsh4310> Ah dankeschön.
<deem> bullgard4: per rechtsklick auf dme applet solltest du dei Eigenschaften/Statistiken öfnnen können
<bullgard4> deem: Rechtsklick erzeugt ja das Kontextmenü. Das hat 2 Einträge: i.) Info und ii.) Auf dem Panel sperren. Klick auf i.) gibt nur eine »Info zu Vollständige Benachrichtigungsanzeige" aus. 
<jokrebel__> bullgard4: hier geht dies aber. Bei Klick auf das Netzstecker-Icon mit anschließendem klick auf "Tastatur 100%" öffnet sich genau eben "gnome-power-statistic"
<jokrebel__> bullgard4: Links-klick (öffnet Pull-Down-Menü [bei mir 1) Tastatur 100% 2) Einstellungen) mit anschließendem, weiterem Links-klick auf den obersten Eintrag (hier: Tastatur)
<zsh4310> Gibt es desweiteren eine Möglichkeit beim Multimonitoring-Betrieb unterschiedliche Wallpaper pro Bildschirm zu nehmen. Ubuntu erkennt mein Setup leider nur als einen Monitor.
<Orcor> wie kann ich meinem Persönlichenordner wieder in mein Unity einfügen hab denn versehentlich auf Desktop verschoben nun kann ich  es bei Unity nich trüber ziehen 
<Orcor> danke schon mal für die Hilfe
<bullgard4> jokrebel__: Linksklick auf das Batteriesymbol erzeugt ein Pulldown-Menü mit 2 Einträgen: i.) (oben) "Laptop-Akku 1:50 verbleibend", ii.) (unten) Einstellungen. Linksklick auf den oberen Menüpunkt i.) bringt das Pulldown-Menü zum Verschwinden.
<zerwas> Ich versuche gerade, eine Soundkarte (Soundblaster live) einzurichten. Der Ton ist aber sehr verrauscht,verzerrt und zu laut. ich weiß nur nicht, wo ich noch nachschauen könnte 
<bullgard4> Orcor: Hilft http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/unity ? (Ich habe keine Ahnung von Unity.)
<Orcor> nein versteh da nix
<dadrc> Orcor, Terminal auf, der Befehl zum Verschieben von Dateien und Ordnern ist mv
<jokrebel__> bullgard4: Ich starte mal das Laptop eines Familienmitglieds - glaub da ist auch Natty drauf.
<bullgard4> zerwas: Der übliche Verdächtige: Guck in alsamixer nach, ob da ein Regler komisch steht. --  Welches Ubuntu-Release?
<Orcor> mv?
<zerwas> bullgard4> sind alle sehr weit unten. Ubuntu 11.04
<Orcor> ich habe 11.04
<Orcor> kam damals bei mir durch upgrade
<beaver74> Orcor, oder nimm erst mal cp -Rp und kopiere den Ordner wieder in dein ~ (ich denke die Optionen sind korrekt)
<Orcor> ich hab kein Plan wie das geht
<Orcor> dachte kann es wieder in Unity rüber ziehen
<bullgard4> zerwas: (Tut mir leid:) _Alle_ können nicht sehr weit unten sein. Dann wäre der Ton nicht sehr laut.
<zerwas> bullgard4> das dachte ich auch. ist aber so. jetzt gerade rauscht es die ganze zeit nur noch..
<Orcor> bei ubuntu wiki ist nicht eklärt wie ich sachen einfüge und entferne oder bin ich blind?
<Orcor> Unity zu neu ?
<zerwas> bullgard4> selbst mit allen Reglern auf Null rauschte es gerade noch 10 sekunden danach noch
<bullgard4> zerwas: Ich habe nicht verstanden, welche Rolle die 10 s spielen.
<zerwas> bullgard4> obwohl alle auf 0 sind, rauscht es danach weiter... ca. 10 sekunden
<bullgard4> zerwas: Und was ist nach den 10 s?
<zerwas> bullgard4> stille
<bullgard4> zerwaseit: Das interpretiere ich als "große Zeitkonstante". Ich würde diesen Effekt erst einmal versuchen zu ignorieren und nur den Zustand betrachten, der sich nach 10 s eingestellt hat.
<bullgard4> zerwaseit: Was funktioniert nicht gut nach diesen 10 s?
<zerwas> bullgard4> wie gesagt ist der ton sehr verrauscht und verzerrt
<jokrebel__> bullgard4: auch am Laptop (Gnome) geht linksklick einwandfrei. Nur ist da dann der oberste Eintrag, welchen ich anklicken muss "Laptopakku"
<bullgard4> zerwaseit: Und zugleich sehr laut?
<zerwas> bullgard4> ja, dafür, dass der regler z.B. auf 4 steht, viel zu laut
<bullgard4> jokrebel__: Klick auf "Laptopakku" bringt bei mir das Pulldownmenü zum Verschwinden. (Vielleicht liegt das daran, daß Thinkpads einen anderen ACPI-Treiber haben als normale Laptops.)
<bullgard4> zerwas: In der Summe Deiner Beschreibungen erscheint mir Deine Audiokarte kaputt zu sein.
<zerwas> bullgard4> könnte man fast meinen. im alten PC ging sie noch.
<bullgard4> zerwas: Kannst Du sie im alten PC noch einmal prüfen?
<zerwas> bullgard4> nein, der existiert nicht mehr
<bullgard4> zerwas: Kannst Du sie bei einem Freund prüfen?
<zerwas> wüsste keinen
<hape01> Mein LIDE 60 Scanner läuft nun tadellos :-)
<bullgard4> zerwas: Sieht die dem Bild ähnlich? http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://pics.ricardostatic.ch/2_645181108_450/soundkarten/die-kult-soundkarte-soundblaster-live-51.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/computer-und-netzwerk/soundkarten/pci/die-kult-soundkarte-soundblaster-live-51/v/an645181108/&usg=__77DZiqmwVQDB_89g0ol2kNVtkJA=&h=335&w=425&sz=34&hl=de&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=AwgTWJlD7
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/6d4f4kb | Google-Ergebnis für http://pics.ricardostatic.ch/2_645181108_450/soundkarten/die-kult-soundkarte-soundblaster-live-51.jpg
<bullgard4> B
<bullgard4> 1kDM:&tbnh=146&tbnw=184&ei=OOwaTtO7J8ehOtSSkPYI&prev=/search%3Fq%3DSoundkarte%2B%28Soundblaster%2Blive%29%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DG%26as_st%3Dy%26biw%3D1050%26bih%3D616%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=150&vpy=95&dur=8150&hovh=199&hovw=253&tx=163&ty=126&page=1&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0
<zerwas> ja
<bullgard4> zerwas: Da könnte ein Beinchen zu einem Widerstand oder Kondensator abgerissen sein oder eine kalte Lötstelle haben.
<zerwas> Ja, ist möglich.
<bullgard4> (Kondensator ist weniger wahrscheinlich als Widerstand.)
<zerwas> bullgard4> gibt aber leute mit ähnlichen problemen … https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/304656
<zerwas> also muss die karte nicht kaputt sein
<WorkWork1> moin
<bullgard4> zerwas: Sie könnte doch kaputt sein, wie auch die beiden beschriebenen in Launchpad. Es könnte nach der Beschreibung des einen Mannes auch an einem Analogschalter (IC) der Soundblasterkarte liegen. Du kannst ja einmal versuchen wie er, die Karte mehrere Male zu muten und de-muten.
<zerwas> hilft leider nichts. beim muten und unmuten knackt es übrigens ziemlich laut
<zerwas> ubuntu scheint auch mit der lautstärkeregelung für die karte nicht klarzukommen. es setzt beim hochregeln über pulseaudio sofort im alsamixer einige regler auf 100...
<zerwas> bin gleich wieder da
<bullgard4> zerwas: Vielleicht ist es doch das Vernünftigste, diese Karte in einem anderen Rechner zu testen.
<zerwas> bullgard4> interessant … nun habe ich den onboardchip wieder aktiviert und alles klingt nur noch blechern und komplett ohne Bass. Ich hoffe, meine Kopfhörer sind nun nicht hinüber sondern es ist nur ein Softwareproblem
<bullgard4> zerwas: Was meinst Du mit "den onboardchip"?
<Keba> zerwas: kopfhörer kannste ja woanders testen, am smartphone oder mp3player oder sonst wo
<zerwas> Keba> hab ich leider alles nicht
<zerwas> Keba> ah, notebook. direkt machen, danke
<Keba> anderer pc, anderes os?
<Keba> ;)
<zerwas> oh nein … :/ die guten sennheiser. rechts kommt nur noch ganz dünn was raus
<zerwas> boah.
<zerwas> mal eben 120 euro kaputt gemacht …
<Keba> zerwas: meiner erfahrung: sennheiser haben nen genialen sound, halten aber nicht länger wie 15€ kopfhörer bei MM… (aber das ist wohl eher ot)
<zerwas> ja hat damit jetzt nichts zu tun
<zerwas> danke ubuntu, du hast meine kopfhörer kaputt gemacht ☹
<Keba> oO *backlog lies*
<zerwas> … hab gerade auf den rechten lautsprecher vom kopfhörer gedrückt, da kam der sound etwas wieder :/
<zerwas> die soundkarte rühr ich jedenfalls nicht noch einmal an.
<jokrebel__> zerwas: Dass das Problem mit dem Kopfhörer die eigentliche Ursache ist und die Soundkarte ok ist kann nicht sein?
<zerwas> jokrebel__> nein
<bullgard4> Keba: Was ist "MM"? 
<Keba> bullgard4: media markt
<bullgard4> ok
 * KojiroAK is away: test
 * KojiroAK is back (gone 00:00:03)
<koegs> KojiroAK: dafür gäb es auch 
<koegs> #test
<KojiroAK> koegs, habe ich dann gewechselt, ist aber eh schon passé
<koegs> ok :)
<jokrebel__> Die Werte im Sensorapplet für "libsensors - temp1" und "acpi - THRM - CPU" ändern sich fast identisch. Wie finde ich heraus ob das nicht nur 1 Sensor ist welcher nur als 2 verschiedene dargestellt wird?
<apollo13> nevermind, mein ipsec problem hat sich verflüchtigt
<jokrebel__> über "sensors" wird nur temp1 gelistet.
<anonymous_> bei folgendem Befehl bekomm ich die Fehlermeldung : SIOCADDRT: Kein passender Prozess gefunden
<anonymous_> Befehl : route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<anonymous_> ich will den default gateway auf 192.168.1.1 setzen
<anonymous_> kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache ?
<koegs> sudo vergessen
<anonymous_> nein
<anonymous_> bin admin mit sudo su
<koegs> oh, verlesen
<koegs> was sagt ifconfig -a?
<anonymous_> eth0 ist hochgefahren
<anonymous_> falls du das meinst
<sash_> anonymous_: Ist in der Ausgabe von 'route -n' ein Default-GW sichtbar? Wenn ja: route del default; route add blablubb
<Oins> In manchen Flash Spielen wird der Mauszeiger nicht ausgeblendet (allerdings nur unter linux). Kann mir jemand einen TIp geben wie ich das ausblenden doch bewerkstelligen kann?
<jokrebel__> Die Werte im Sensorapplet für "libsensors - temp1" und "acpi - THRM - CPU" ändern sich fast identisch. Wie finde ich heraus ob das nicht nur 1 Sensor ist welcher nur als 2 verschiedene dargestellt wird?
<jokrebel__> über "sensors" wird nur temp1 gelistet. Der Unterschied zwischen den zwei Werten ist machmal 1°C für eine Sekunde.
<ppq> jokrebel__: naja, in dem einen fall wird die temperatur über das kernelmodul ausgelesen, das den sensor direkt anspricht. im anderen fall nimmt es den umweg über acpi. 
<ppq> kann durchaus sein, dass das im endeffekt derselbe ist, das wollte ich damit sagen
<ppq> was auch möglich ist, ist dass der mainboard-sensor sehr nahe an der cpu liegt, die selbst nen sensor hat (in jedem kern, ggf.)
<jokrebel__> ppq: Danke für die Antwort. Kern hab ich (leider) nur einen. Aber ob ich da jetzt einen Sensor (wenn ja, welchen?) komplett ausblenden kann, weil es nur wegen dem "Umweg" eine Zeitverzögerung des gleichen Werts ist oder vielleicht doch ein CPU- und ein Board-Fühler sind…?
<jokrebel__> ppq: …wo dann das Ausblenden eines Sensors kontraproduktiv wäre kann man nicht mit Bestimmtheit feststellen?
<jokrebel__> ppq: Fakt ist, auch wenn ich burnP6 aufrufe und beende in unregelmäßigen Abständen steigen und fallen die Werte beider Sensoren annähernd gleich (bis auf alle 5-10 Werte 1 Grad Unterschied vielleicht). 
<Nicodemus> Hallo Leute...
<Nicodemus> ich hab da mal ne frage..
<Nicodemus> kann mann installierte Anwendungen in Linux wieder sauber desinstallieren.....
<Nicodemus> oder bleiben eigentlich immer reste zurück
<Nicodemus> und wie desinstalliere ich überhaupt, z.B. Paltalk.... nachdem ich es mit wine installiert habe ?
<MrRagga> Nicodemus: das haengt davon ab, wie gut das debian paket gepflegt ist, aber normal sollte ein paket auch alles wieder löschen, was es installiert hat, sprich ein apt-get --purge remoge FOO sollte das paket sauber deinstallieren
<MrRagga> Nicodemus: wine installation haben nichts direkt mit deinem ubuntu system zu tun. da musst du in der wine doku lesen, wie man programme deinstalliert
<Nicodemus> hmm.....
<Nicodemus> danke
<ppq> Nicodemus: du musst dich bei mit wine installierten programmen auf den installer des programms verlassen.
<ppq> Nicodemus: eine knüppel-auf-den-kopp methode, die allerdings 100%ig alles wegputzt, ist, dein ~/.wine verzeichnis zu löschen
<ppq> Nicodemus: dabei geht allerdings alles flöten, was du jemals mit wine installiert hast (auf diesem system)
<Nicodemus> danke..., das war mein gedanke, aber ich wollte nicht töricht erscheinen.... bin eben Voll-Laie
<Nicodemus> Ach wenn ich nur Laie wäre....
<Nicodemus> wäre das schon was...
<Nicodemus> etwas
<ppq> Nicodemus: stell ruhig dumme fragen, wie soll man sonst was lernen :)
<ppq> solange du vorher fragst bei etwas das die dumm erscheint und du es nicht gleich tust, ist alles gut :D das löschen von ~/.wine ist wirklich ziemlich plump, aber es funktioniert sehr gut. danach einfach 'winecfg' ausführen und auf ok klicken, dann hat man ein neues ~/.wine und kann wieder loslegen
<Gama11> hey - kann man bei banshee die zufallswiedergabe nach dem erstelldatum von dateien einstellen, sodass neuere öfter abgespielt werden?
<srtu> wenn ich bei System>Energieverwaltung den Haken bei Festplatte wenn möglich ausstellen mache, funktioniert das nur bei platten die nicht gemountet sind?
<Minipluto> Gama11: das geht meines Wissens nach höchstens mit Bewertung oder Punktzahl. Die Punktzahl eines Titels verändert sich, wenn er übersprungen wird und die Bewertung kann man in Form von Sternchen selbst vergeben aber das dürfte deinen Bedürfnissen wohl nicht gerecht werden, wenn die Anzahl der Titel hoch ist.
<Gama11> Minipluto: Da hast du Recht, das ist nicht ganz das wonach ich gesucht habe, aber trotzdem danke für die info. :)
<vectory> srtu: nein, afaict funktoiniert das mit gemounteten
* sdx23 changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 11.04 released: http://tinyurl.com/5uamvjl  | Es ist Ubuntu-Developer-Week: http://tinyurl.com/udwde
<axel_foley> hallo @ all
<axel_foley> nachdem ich ein upgrade von 10.04 auf 11.04 gemacht habe fährt ubuntu nicht herunter
<axel_foley> gibt es eine möglich keine alle pakete neu zu konfigurieren
<axel_foley> quasi resetten? hatte auch mal das macbuntu paket installiert
<TheInfinity> hast du n direktes upgrade gemacht? Oo
<ring0> welche id ist korrekt für vfat?
<axel_foley> do-release-upgrade
<axel_foley> TheInfinity, gibt es irgendwo ne default etc? oder muss ich die pakete neu installieren?
<ring0> einfach 0B für W95 FAT32?
<TheInfinity> axel_foley: nein weil /etc oft was am pc angepasstes ist
<axel_foley> bracue nur die /etc/network . auf den rest kann ich verzichten
<axel_foley> evt /etc/apt noch
<ppq> ring0: ja, wobei die id eigentlich nur unter windows eine rolle spielt
<ring0> ppq, jo, dennoch möchte ich sie richtig setzen :)
<ppq> ahjo. 0x0b ist jdf. genau richtig
<ppq> bzw. b, die fdisk es ausdrückt :p
<ring0> ppq, nutze grad cfdisk hier
<ppq> ok
<ring0> ppq, danke
<Satorisanja> Guten Abend
<greengecko> abend. ich wollte fragen, wie man pulseaudio ins panel oben reinkriegt, weil dieses bei einem fehler meinerseits entfernt wurde und ich das nirgends finde.. :/
<greengecko> jetzt kann ich die soundeinstellungen nicht mehr ändern..
<tobago> ich möchte dyndns machen und habe dioe easybox802 dementsprechend konfiguriert (mit portmapping des rechners auf 192.168.2.110 von 80 auf 80).
<jokrebel__> greengecko: Dann must Du vermutlich die "Benachrichtigungsanzeige" wieder zum Panel hinzufügen.
<greengecko> ah, ich habs jetzt nach ner weile rumprobierne gefunden, war unter benachrichtigungsanzeige
<tobago> wenn ich dann die dyndns adresse trinibago.dyndns.org über http aufrufe, kommt keine verbindung zustande. woran könnte das liegen?
<greengecko> ja danke, grad gefunden :)
<greengecko> danke & schönen abend noch
<ppq> tobago: du brauchst für dyndns nichts weiterzuleiten, besonders nicht port 80, darauf lauscht das webinterface des routers
<ppq> tobago: dein router kann dyndns von haus aus
<ppq> siehe anleitung kapitel 3.4
<jokrebel__> tobago: Da Du es von dieser Maschine aus versuchst?
<ppq> tobago: bzw. im webinterface: daten -> ddns
<tobago> ppq: o.k. ich habe den gemappten port wieder rausgenommen.
<xaxas> moin
<ppq> tobago: achso, willst du auf deinem rechner 192.168.2.110 nen webserver auf port 80 betreiben? dann war das schon richtig. 
<ppq> tobago: und dass nat-loopback nicht funktioniert, ist leider sehr verbreitet
<tobago> ppq: genau, das habe ich vor.
<tobago> ppq: ping auf 192.168.2.110 funzt (rechner ist up). nur der request von außen über trinibago.dyndns.org funzt net.
<tobago> vllt. habe ich etws vergessen einzustellen?
<ppq> tobago: kein wunder, dein ddns ist nicht aktuell
<ppq> trinibago.dyndns.org (178.5.211.66) vs. dslb-178-005-212-031.pools.arcor-ip.net (178.5.212.031)
<ppq> auf 178.5.212.031 erreiche ich aber auch nichts, sicher dass dein webserver läuft und du die portweiterleitung richtig gemacht hast?
<tobago> ppq: mmh. hast du einen ping auf trinibago.dyndns.org gemacht?
<ppq> ja
<teshk> Hallo, habe mal eine Frage zu apache2, kann ich in der config *.domain.de auf /ordner leiten und name.domain.de auf /ordner2? dabei wäre die domain allerdings die gleiche
<tobago> ppq: ich mach mal einen restart vom apachen.
<ppq> teshk: ja
<ppq> teshk: google mal nach "apache vhost"
<teshk> hab ich bereits wenn ich *.name.de anlege und dann name.name.de ist name.name.de weiterhin da wo auch alle *.name.des liegen
<teshk> er nimmt also nur *. oder name. 
<ppq> ahjo
<tobago> ppq: apache restartet (allerdings mit: "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName")
<tobago> ppq: aber ping auf trinibago.dyndns.org wird auf 178.5.211.66 aufgelöst (sollte die alte adresse sein)
<teshk> ah, erledigt. hab name.name.de einfach vor *.name.de gelegt:)
<tobago> ppq: 178.5.212.31 ist die aktuelle. d.h. wohl das dyndns.org nicht die neue ip bekommen hat.
<tobago> ppq: tatsächlich; auf dyndns.org ist noch die alte ip drinne. welche option sollte im router denn noch gesetzt sein, damit er dyndns.org informiert?
<jokrebel__> tobago: ein http://178.5.212.31/ im browser gibt ein "it works!" zurück - passt das für Dich?
<ppq> tobago: kann man den updateintervall nicht einstellen? bzw. dass dein router nach jedem reconnect ddns updatet?
<tobago> hab gedacht dyndns konfigurieren reicht?
<tobago> jokrebel__: ja das hätte ich erwartet. aber die dyndns funzt net.
<ppq> tobago: nein, deine ip wechselt ja bei jedem reconnect.
<ppq> und dyndns kann natürlich nicht wissen, wie deine neue ip ist
<ppq> daher soll dein router das ja updaten
<ppq> webinterface -> daten -> ddns
<tobago> ppq: ja es denn, mein router gibt dyndns bescheid. tut er aber wohl nicht.
<tobago> genau
<ppq> hm, wenn das nicht geht, kannst du das auch lokal machen mit nem ddns client
<tobago_> ppq: mmh. jetzt habe ich mir einfach mal die ip neu geholt und nun funzt es... magic.
<ppq> na denn :)
<tobago_> mal schauen, wie's morgen aussieht...
<ppq> tobago_: evtl. macht dein router das alle x stunden und nicht in abhängigkeit von reconnects
<ppq> was nicht gerade für den hersteller spricht :p
<ProfiEntwickler2> leute, hier bitte draufgehen und meine videos gute bewerten! http://www.youtube.com/user/ProfiEntwickler28 bitte bitte gut bewerten !!!
<jokrebel__> ,ot? PrickelPit
<shetlandpony> PrickelPit: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<jokrebel__> PrickelPit: sry
<Alchimedes> unfassbar
<jaynis> nabend
<Der_Held> Hallo, hab fuer den channel  die Joins und quits in meine "ignore liste" eingetragen.wie in der doku beschrieben. /ignore #ubuntu.de Joins b.z.w. Quits .... aber irgendwie funzt das nicht... hab ich mit /save gespeichert 
<Der_Held> was mach ich falsch?
<Fuchs> Der_Held: welcher IRC Client? 
<Der_Held> irssi
<Der_Held> konsole
<Fuchs> JOINS und QUITS auch so geschrieben? 
<Fuchs> abgesehen davon, dass sich der Kanal mit - und nicht mit . schreibt ...
<Der_Held> kurios... hab ich schon gesehen... aber anmelden tu ich mich an #ubuntu.de
<Fuchs> kann gut sein, dass wir da irgendwann ein forward eingerichtet haben
<Fuchs> ja, ist ein forward 
<Der_Held> ok wird mal mit #ubuntu-de versuchen DANKE @fuchs
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<jokrebel__> gn8
<jaynis> mein neuer pc hat irgendwie ein paar probleme beim abspielen von hd-videos. irgendwie sehen die videos ganz und gar nicht flüssig aus und der totem video-player stürzt zudem auch noch ab und an während er ein hd videos abspielt. weis jemand spontan woran das liegen könnte?
<Fuchs> jaynis: das nicht fluessig: kann es sein, dass die CPU alles berechnen muss? Welche Graphikkarte, welcher Treiber. 
<jaynis> auf meinem altem pc lief alles flüssig, obwohl der leistungsmäßig eigentlich schlechter aufgestellt war. kann es was mit der grafikkarte zutun haben (im aktuellen pc habe ich nämlich keine bzw. nur eine interne).
<Fuchs> ja
<jaynis> ich dachte videos macht sowieso nur die cpu, es sei denn man sagt der grafikkarte mittels vdpau explizit, dass sie mithelfen soll.
<Fuchs> nein, je nach Player wird vdpau automatisch angeworfen 
<Fuchs> Du kannst ja mal mit htop schauen, wie die CPU so belastet wird 
<jaynis> jo habe son applet im indicator, der die cpu last anzeigt. da ist nicht viel los.
<jaynis> ich meine ich habe aktuell einen i5 prozessor. der muss es doch auch alleine hinkriegen 720p flüssig abzuspielen...
<bekks> Die Grafikkarte muss da auch noch darstellen...
 * Fuchs kann sich auch gerne noch ein paar mal wiederholen, wenn es hilft
<jaynis> also wenn ich das video abspiele sind 3 meiner 4 threads so bei 20 % und der letzte verbleibende ein wenig höher.
<Fuchs> gut, das klingt dann eigentlich noch vernuenftig. Was nun noch sein keonnte ist i/o, und ein Graphikchip, der zu doof ist
<Justux> hallo, gibts in xubuntu eine möglichkeit eine anwendung mit einer bestimmten arbeitsfläche zu verknüpfen?
<Fuchs> Justux: ganz sicher mit devilspie, ggf. auch ohne, moment
<Fuchs> sieht nach "braucht devilspie" aus. Oder natuerlich einfach einen anderen WM als xfwm nehmen
<Justux> hm, ok, da werd ich mich wohl aml da einlesen. danke!
<Fuchs> ,devilspie? Justux 
<shetlandpony> Justux, Devilspie ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> da hat es Lektuere
<ppq> (nutzt xubuntu nicht auch compiz normalerweise?)
<Fuchs> ppq: auf Wunsch ja
<ppq> ahjo, also nicht per default
<Fuchs> nein, per default hat es einen eigenen, der auch einen compositingmanager mitbringt. Aber das ist OT ;p 
<bullgard4> Wie lautet der Dateiname meines persönlichen GPG-Schlüsselbundes?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit secring.gpg, welche Farbe hat mein persoenliches Auto? 
<Der_Held> @fuchs irgendwie will irssi die ignore Befehle in der default.theme speichern.. das funzt natuerlich nicht hab jetzt mal direkt in die .irssi/config den channel eingetragen
<Der_Held> hmm... scheint zu klappen....  :)
<Der_Held> oder nicht... hm... wie kann man das nu ueberpruefen...
<Amaru> weiß jemand wie ich bei rhythmbox an die einstellungen gelange ? 
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Es handelt sich bei mir um die Datei ~/.gpg/pubring.gpg . --  Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!
<Keba> Amaru: bearbeiten - einstellungen iirc
<Amaru> nee ha ich ja nicht 
<Amaru> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/bildschirmfoto1bg.png/
<Amaru> hier mal nen bild 
<Alchimedes> rechtsklick drauf
<Amaru> wo hab an jeder ecke versucht 
<Alchimedes> hast du nicht du hast docky
<Amaru> und das wiki konnte mir auch keinen shortcut geben oder so 
 * Fuchs seine Glaskugel meint, dass das nette OSX nachmachtheme da  1) den systray und 2) die menueleiste ausblendet
<Fuchs> was halt nicht jede Applikation toll findet
<Amaru> ich habs mir fast gedacht 
<Alchimedes> jo
<elementz_temp> hi all
<elementz_temp> ich habe nen echt seltsame problem, was nur in gnome-terminal auftritt (also nicht in xterm, oä): wenn ich eine man-page aufrufe, werden die section-headlines, sowie die commandline-switches nicht dargestellt. 
<elementz_temp> versteht jemand was ich meine?
<Fuchs> ja, dass Dein Gnome Terminal (oder die Schriftart) kein Fett und kein Kursiv kann
<Fuchs> genau so werden naemlich die headlines und die switches dargestellt
<elementz_temp> ah, also liegts an der schrift
<elementz_temp> danke
<NTQ> mein thunderbird friert jedesmal ein, wenn er die mails nicht abrufen kann, weil das passwort inkorrekt ist. jetzt hab ich es schon so oft gelöscht und darauf gewartet, dass ich es wieder eingeben muss, und er friert einfach immer wieder ein bei 100% cpu-last.
<Alchimedes> was fuer ein account? vieleicht ne default einstellung? nach 3xfalscher passwort eingabe account gesperrt?
<NTQ> Alchimedes: Nein, das ist mein uni-account. da muss man jedes semester das passwort ändern. und die letzten 8 semester hat's ja auch immer geklappt. nur jetzt zickt thunderbird rum
<itu> hm
<itu> wie ziehe ich ein standbild mit mplayer?
<Alchimedes> dann ist die default einstellung des uniaccounts auf 8 semester begrenzt?
<Fuchs> itu: s wenn Du es speichern willst
<Fuchs> itu: sonst einfach Pause  (space) 
<itu> hm
<Alchimedes> studiengebuehr nicht bezahlt? :) frag mal deinen uni admin
<itu>  s ?
<itu> wenn ich s tippe passiert nichts
<Fuchs> die Taste zwischen a und d 
<elementz_temp> Fuchs: hm. also ich habe jetzt auf systemschrift umgestellt. und "fetten text erlauben" gewählt. -> keine änderung. das gleiche bei verschiedenen schriften wie zb 'ubuntu' oä
<Fuchs> das sollte aber in der Standardkonfiguration ein Bild abspeichern 
<itu> ja die taste hab ich gefunden aber das ändert nichts....
<Fuchs> elementz_temp: in anderen Terminals passiert das nicht, und $PAGER ist da auf den gleichen Wert eingestellt? 
<Fuchs> itu: -vf screenshot an die Kommandozeile anhaengen, ist ggf. nicht Standard bei Dir 
<itu> hm
<itu> an was anhängen?
<Fuchs> mplayer /pfad/zu/Deiner/tollen/datei.bla
<Fuchs> also vor den Dateinamen 
<Fuchs> Du kannst Dir auch ein alias dafuer anlegen
<itu> aah#
<elementz_temp> Fuchs: $PAGER  - was soll ich damit genau anfangen?
<Fuchs> echo $PAGER 
<Fuchs> das Programm, worauf $PAGER zeigt, wird verwendet um die manpages darzustellen
<Fuchs> ist zwar eher unrealistisch, dass gnome-terminal ein anderes nimmt, aber man weiss ja nicht
<elementz_temp> Fuchs: hm. also 'echo $PAGER' gibt weder in gnome-terminal noch in xterm nur einen zeilenvorschub asu
<itu> Fuchs: danke
<elementz_temp> asu/aus
<Fuchs> elementz_temp: das wuerdemir persoenlich Sorgen bereiten 
<Alchimedes> @fuchs ist bei mir aber auch so
<elementz_temp> Fuchs: ok. warum? was ist das für ne variable?
<kopf-basher> echo $PAGER sagt bei mir auch nix...
<elementz_temp> ka, ob das relevant ist, bin auf 11.04
<Fuchs> Alchimedes: dann wird der da bei Ubuntu ein Default nehmen. Auch gut, aber hinderlich zur Fehlersuche
<itu> kann ich auch durch Angabe einer genauen zeit in sekunden ein standbild ziehen?
<ppq> ls -l /etc/alternatives/pager
<elementz_temp> ah ok. zeigt bei mir auf /bin/less
<Fuchs> itu: ueber Umwege: ja 
<ppq> itu: mit mplayer? ja, das geht, ist in der manpage versteckt. die ist leider elendig lang und unübersichtlich
<Fuchs> elementz_temp: okay, und unter einem anderen Terminal zeigt er fett und kursiv an? 
<Fuchs> itu: kurz, weil die manpage die Hoelle ist: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/tech/slave.txt   such nach position und screenshot 
<elementz_temp> Fuchs: zumindest die section-headlines und switches in den man-pages. du sagtest ja das wäre kursiv und fett
<Fuchs> ja, sollte es sein
<elementz_temp> also in xterm gehts einwandfrei
<elementz_temp> das ist wirklich ziemlich ärgerlich. wenn ich wenigstens wüsste wie ich mir das thema ergoogeln könnte
<elementz_temp> könnte es an meinem bash environment liegen? also falschen einstellungen in meiner bashrc?
<Fuchs> elementz_temp: dann muesste es auch in xterm nicht gehen, eher so Dinge wie xdefaults oder gnome-terminal spezifische Einstellungen
<Fuchs> elementz_temp: Du kannst mit man -t <programm> anschauen, was unformatiert rauskommt, formatiert sind eben Titel fett. Wie das dargestellt wird, entscheidet das Terminal 
<elementz_temp> Fuchs: ok. xdefaults hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut. danke dir
<ppq> itu: hab's dir mal rausgesucht: mplayer -frames 1 -ss 60 -vo png outdir=/home/foo/:quality=90 /path/to/video.avi -vo png # jpg statt png geht auch, ist idr. sinnvoller. png bei bildern ohne farbverläufe, mit klaren geometrischen formen. jpg ist bei realfilmen viel besser. -frames 1 gibt die anzahl der bilder an, -ss 60 die position
<ppq> oh, das letzte -vo png weglassen, das ist doppelt :)
<Satorisanja> Guten Abend
<itu> ppq: Danke
<itu> der otudir-pfad wird aber ignoriert, egal
<sdx23> itu: da fehlt ein Doppelpunkt
<ppq> itu: hast du auch jpg genommen? damit müsste das gehen. sehe gerade, dass in aktuellen mplayer-versionen es für png nur die zwei optionen z (kompression, 0 bis 9) und alpha (transparenz-kanal, nutzlos da mplayer das nicht kann) gibt
<itu> qualitiy ist dann kompressiongrad, right?
<ppq> itu: png ist verlustfrei, die qualität ist gleich, egal was für ne kompression du einstellst
<itu> hm
<ppq> itu: je höher der wert, desto kleiner wird die datei und desto höher ist der rechenaufwand
<itu> ok
<ppq> 6 oder 7 sind vernünftige werte
<ppq> darüber bringt's nicht mehr viel, außer rechenaufwand
<itu> aber was bedeutet dann quality bei png? ist überflüssig?
<ppq> für png würde es korrekt so gehen: mplayer -frames 1 -ss 60 -vo png z=7 /path/to/video.avi
<ppq> aber wie gesagt, jpg ist idr. sinnvoller
<itu> danke
<markus_3> kennt jemand das problem, dass sich das video im totem player immer über alle eigentlich nähren vorderen Fenster drängt? ich kann z.B. kein Dateimanager über das Video legen, ohne ein "Loch" im Dateimanager zu haben. Habe ati hd5870, ubuntu 11.4, fglrx automatisch und manuell probiert... bin ratlos und finde nichts bei google
<Robert_Zenz> markus_3, ich hab festgestellt das es hier und da Probleme beim neuzeichnen von Elementen gibt, ist vielleicht damit verwandt? Aber ich hab mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt.
<markus_3> das kann sehr gut sein. besonders beim arbeitsflächenwechsel kann ich das manchmal feststellen
<ppq> markus_3: nopaste bitte mal deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ppq> (bei verwendung von fglrx)
<ppq> ,paste? markus_3
<shetlandpony> markus_3: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
 * sraue fragt sich warum alle nopasten sollen wenn sie doch eigentlich pasten sollen, sollten sie nicht stattdessen pasten um zu pasten... ist "no"pasten auch so ein ubuntu typisches ding?
<ppq> sraue: es ist hier üblich, das zu sagen.. "pasten" wird leider oft wörtlich genommen, dann landet der kram hier im channel.
<markus_3> ich kann die xorg gerne pasten, aber das bringt wohl nichts, weil das nur ganz wenig ist (ati-config --initial...)
<sraue> seh ich nur hier bzw in ubuntu channels den ausdruck... sonst nie...
<ppq> markus_3: joa, würde gerne wissen welche optionen standardmäßig gesetzt sind
<markus_3> http://nopaste.info/8369254061.html
<ppq> ok, das sind wirklich wenige ;)
<markus_3> oder kennt vielleicht jemand ne komplette user-doku zum fglrx treiber?
<ppq> versuch mal in der device section noch Option "VideoOverlay" "on"  und  Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<markus_3> k
<ppq> dann x neu starten natürlich
<markus_3> hm, keine änderung
<markus_3> auch nicht bei minecraft(opengl)
<ppq> hmpf
<markus_3> (minecraft fenster hat sich auch immer in den vordergrund gedrängelt)
<markus_3> naja, bin nebenher grad mal nach nvidia gucken...
<accendare> sraue: ist durchaus üblich, man stelle sich ein 1000zeilen logfile, das hier gepostet würde
<sraue> accendare, das pasten üblich ist weiss ich, aber mich wundert nur der ausdruck "no"pasten hier... was dem pasten ja wiederspricht... und was ich nur hier und in den ubuntu channels sehe... sonst nirgends
<k1l> sraue: die erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass bei "paste doch mal" hier fröhlich 1000+zeilen reinflattern
<szal> accendare: es geht rein um den Ausdruck "nopasten"
<accendare> ja, das habe ich jetzt auch begriffen ;o)
<x42> Aloah, braucht man für Pulseaudio eigentlich high resoultion timer support?
<x42> emerge sysfail/windows
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-12
<realjoe> hi, ich hätte gerne soetwas anstatt der standard grub2 menü dinger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=grub2.theme.dinxter.png wie kann ich das bekommen?
<shetlandpony> realjoe's url: http://tinyurl.com/6dbyg2o
<ppq> ,grub_2/thema? realjoe
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber grub_2/thema
<ppq> grunz
<ppq> realjoe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Thema
<realjoe> naja sin halt keine themes, sondern nur infos über grub config, also auflösung und hintergrundbild
<ppq> realjoe: wenn das nicht reicht, kannst du mal "grub2-gfxmenu" recherchieren - das kann allerdings einiges an aufwand bedeuten, da das in ubuntu deaktiviert ist
<realjoe> ppq :-D das hab ich grad schon in google eingegeben ^^
<ppq> realjoe: oder burg, ein experimenteller, alternativer bootloader mit fokus auf eyecandy ;)
<realjoe> jo, aber burg is halt ein schon sehr alter fork und soweit ich weiß wird der wohl auch nicht mehr gemerged, das problem is halt vor allem, dass ich nirgends irgendwelche themes finde
<x42> Aloah, braucht man für Pulseaudio eigentlich high resoultion timer support?
 * szal wüsste net, wozu
<skynix> moin
<y0rul3> guten morgen ich nutze ubuntu 10.04 und habe einen 2. monitor angeschlossen
<y0rul3> irgendwie springen immer wieder nach neustart die panels auf den 2. bildschirm...
<y0rul3> nvidia quadro 570M (nvidia x server settings version 11.0)
<bullgard4> y0rul3: Ich würde <Fuchs> hier in diesem Kanal fragen, wenn er hier wieder aktiv ist. Er weiß gut über Nvidia Bescheid. Er war aber heute nacht noch nach Mitternacht aktiv. Deshalb wird er wohl erst später auftauchen.
<bullgard4> Welchen Zweck hat die Datei ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user.keystore.3APUWV in meinem Natty-Computer? (Sie ist leer.)
<wolfffffi> mir gelingt es nicht mit dem Networkmanager (natty) meine Netzwerkkarte manuell zu konfigurieren. Sobald ich manuell auswähle ist das "Speichern"-Feld ausgegraut (in der /etc/network/interfaces ist eth0 nat. nicht drin)
<wolfffffi> sorry... Kommando zurück... jetzt gehts :)
<TantaInge> moin, wollte mir ein soundserver einrichten ampache ist nicht für m ich geeignet was gieb t es da noch wer hat mit soundserver erfahrung
<fishor_> TantaInge, was meinst du mit soundserver? icecast oder pulaseaudio server? was willst du damit machen?
<TantaInge> siehe ampache ich moechte eine jukebox machen 
<TantaInge> über http
<TantaInge> allso webrowser
<fishor_> TantaInge, ampache scheint viele Funktionen zu haben, von Speicher bis zu Streamer
<fishor_> welche Funktion brauchst du?
<fishor_> z.B. man kan einen daap server einrichten
<fishor_> ich glaube der heist mt-daapd
<TantaInge> ja ich kann zb. im ampache nicht meine musiksammlung einlesen angeblich der pfad nicht da aber er existiert, daher suche ich was gescheiteres 
<fishor_> TantaInge, kann es sein das der server kein zugriffrechte hat
<fishor_> auf deine musik samlung
<TantaInge> hm weis nicht wie stell ich das fest
<TantaInge> allso über smb ist mein musik erreichbar
<fishor_> ind der regel irgend wo in logs, /var/log/*
<fishor_> smb kann andere rechte haben
<TantaInge> mom ich schnarke noch mal nach
<fishor_> rechte zu prüfen: ls -l
<fishor_> rechte zu setzen: chmod 
<fishor_> man kann ganz grob: "chmod -R 0777 *" aber das werde ich nicht raten
<TantaInge> ich habe meine festplatte unter /mnt/2000 gemountet
<TantaInge> die ist beschreibar
<TantaInge> is ne ntfs
<TantaInge> vielleicht kommt das ja nicht mit den /mnt klar?
<TantaInge> kann ich das noch weiter mounten in /home/ich/Musik oder so
<megrem> brauche hilfe mit postfix.. beim versenden an fremde mailserver meldet es immer relay access denied
<megrem> empfangen ist kein problem
<TantaInge> allso das in /mnt/2000 zu Musik im Home
<fishor_> TantaInge, es macht kein unterschied wo du es mountest. Welche Zugangsrechte haben deine Dateien?
<koegs> megrem: dein relay acceptiert die verbindung nicht, brauchst du evtl. SASL?
<megrem> koegs: habe null ahnung von postfix, wollte lediglich emails über die server domain empfangen
<fishor_> TantaInge, dein ampache/apache ist warscheinlich Benutzer www-data und Gruppe www-data
<megrem> funktioniert soweit ja auch
<megrem> aber das senden schlägt halt fehl, egal ob über telnet oder mailclient
<TantaInge> fishor_ mom 
<koegs> wenn du ein relay benutzt, musst du erstmal sicherstellen, dass der Relay auch deine Verbindung annimmt
<megrem> in dem fall yahoo? wie ist postfix zu konfigurieren damit das relay es akzeptiert?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix#smtp_auth nehme ich an, auch wenn ich nicht weiß was yahoo braucht
<sash_> megrem: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/postfix-mails-ueber-smarthost-yahoo-nicht-moe/?highlight=postfix#post-2594536
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/6djkgkb |        Postfix: Mails über Smarthost (Yahoo) nicht möglich › Serverdienste › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<sash_> megrem: Erst bis zum Ende lesen, den Post.
<TantaInge> fishor_ so nun bin ich besitzer von www-data
<koegs> warum bitte das?
<joschi> megrem: logs?
<megrem> sash_: es betrifft nicht nur yahoo sondern alle fremden mailserver an die ich versenden möchte
<TantaInge> fishor_ Error: /mnt/2000/MP3Sorter/Musik is not readable or does not exist
<joschi> megrem: logs, ausgabe von `postconf -n` in einem pastebin
<megrem> conf:http://pastebin.com/rm7Y8ZmN
<megrem> die logs liegen wo?
<joschi> megrem: üblicherweise /var/log/mail*
<megrem> joschi: mail logs sind keine vorhanden
<joschi> megrem: läuft ein syslog daemon bei dir?
<megrem> joschi: ja
<megrem> joschi: hier das was passiert wenn ich versuche eine mail zu verschicken: http://pastebin.com/PR0ECCyE
<joschi> megrem: dann gibt es auch mail logs. postfix benutzt den syslogd und loggt auf der facility MAIL
<joschi> megrem: das ist ja auch richtig so.
<joschi> megrem: andernfalls hättest du ein open relay
<joschi> megrem: authentifiziere dich vorher, dann klappt's auch mit dem verschicken
<megrem> joschi: wie soll das denn vorher gehen?
<megrem> user thomas: 502 5.5.2 Error: command not recognized
<joschi> aha. schön.
<TantaInge> keiner ne idee  Error: /mnt/2000/MP3Sorter/Musik is not readable or does not exist im amapache
<TantaInge> -a
<kltrg> Ich habe ein Wlan-Netzwerk und ein VoIP-Telefon, das daran angeschlossen werden soll, allerdings per Ethernet-Kabel. Es spricht kein Wlan. Wie realisiere ich das am besten. Mit einem Wlan-AP im Client Mode? Den müsste ich noch besorgen. Kann ich vielleicht meinen Homeserver zur Wlan-Ethernet-Brücke machen? Wenn ja, wie?
<joschi> megrem: weißt du wie SMTP-AUTH funktioniert?
<jokrebel> hi
<megrem> joschi: wusste bis gerade nicht dass es sowas gibt.. wäre es fatal ein open relay einfachheitshalber davon zu machen?
<joschi> megrem: ja
<joschi> megrem: was glaubst du eigentlich, woher die ganzen Spam-Mails kommen, die man üblicherweise so erhält?
<sash_> Du kannst da kein Open-Relay draus machen, weil du ein Relay nutzen willst, das du ansprichst, als sei es Open. Ist es aber nicht.
<megrem> joschi: von nichtswissenden postfix einrichtern wie mir? >.<
<megrem> joschi: wie muss ich jetzt verfahren um mails über postfix versenden zu können?
<joschi> sash_: blödsinn
<joschi> sash_: schau dir die ausgabe von `postconf -n` an, die er gepostet hat
<joschi> megrem: wie schon gesagt: vorher authentifizieren
<joschi> megrem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix/Erweiterte_Konfiguration#Testen
<bullgard4> Welchen Zweck hat die Datei ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user.keystore.3APUWV in meinem Natty-Computer? (Sie ist leer.)
<megrem> joschi: hab die liste abgearbeitet.. selbes ergebnis
<joschi> megrem: ja, weil du SASL für smtpd nicht konfiguriert hast
<rschroder> hallo, ich wuerde gerne bei distribution updaten (von 10.04 auf 10.10), allerdings habe ich einen lokalen mirror, wenn ich ueber den update manager gehe, deaktiviert er mir automatisch diesen mirror, und nimmt die von ubuntu.com, wie kann ich das umgehen?
<TheInfinity> rschroder: garnicht. das ist absicht um eine sichere quelle für die updates zu haben.
<megrem> joschi: sieht soweit schon ganz gut aus, jetzt meldet mir thunderbird nur noch dass das passwort falsch ist?!
<rschroder> ja, naja ich habs jetzt etwas brutal gemacht, ich dem ich einfach die quallen wieder einkommentiert habe
<TantaInge> fishor_ kannst mir mal helfen mit den rechten 
<TantaInge> fishor_ das ich /mnt/2000 für samba und ampache gleich habe zum lesen
<fishor_> TantaInge, kannst du mit dem terminal "ls -l /mnt/2000" ausführen?
<fishor_> TantaInge, hier gibt es ein Übersicht wie man mit Zugangsrechten arbeitet http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/lts0070.html
<megrem> joschi: das klappt jetzt auch soweit,  musste chroot abschalten. einziges problem ist jetzt noch:
<megrem> thunderbird sendet die nachricht ewig
<TantaInge> drwx------ ich ich 4096 2011-07 05:53 MP3Sorter
<joschi> megrem: schau in deine logs. ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass es in /var/log/ welche gibt
<megrem> joschi: keine mail.* in /var/log
<joschi> megrem: dann schau eben in den anderen log dateien in /var/log
<megrem> joschi: auth: http://pastebin.com/856Puqvz
<joschi> megrem: ich würde sagen, dass du dein SASL korrekt konfigurieren musst.
<megrem> :D
<joschi> megrem: bei der ganzen probiererei: bist du sicher, dass du einen eigenen Mailserver betreiben willst?
<joschi> megrem: es gibt durchaus dienstleister, die das für dich übernehmen könne.
<joschi> megrem: google apps ist bspw. kostenlos…
<megrem> joschi: ziemlich sicher ja, ist ne kundenwebsite und die wollen ihre mails über die entsprechende domain senden/empfangen können
<joschi> megrem: das eine schließt das andere nicht aus
<TantaInge> fishor_drwx------ ich ich 4096 2011-07 05:53 MP3Sorter mus doch mit einbefehl gehn ohne das ich meine smb einstellungen vermehre
<fishor_> also drwx------ heist, das nut benutzer "ich" das lesen kann
<fishor_> kein andere, auch ampache
<TantaInge> fishor_ ok und der benutzer admin vom ampache mus es aber auch
<fishor_> glaube ich nicht, weil ampache ist nur ein teil von apache. und apache hat nur www-data rechte
<TantaInge> fishor_ und wenn ich im ampache den zugansnutzer ich anlege?
<fishor_> wird auch kein unterschied machen, denn diese zugangs nutzer gilt nur innerhalb von ampache. stell dir for, jemmand hackt apache/ampache ... das wehre heissen das man ganze system gechakt hat. 
<TantaInge> fishor_ ja ok logisch, aber wie kann ich es nun ändern mus ich halt ich weg machen und es so das ich auch als ... zugriff habe
<megrem> joschi: wie kommt sasl auf sql?
<TantaInge> fishor_ ich kann nicht mit mein pc2 rhytmusbox oder banshiplayer lesen im ampache ob wohl es gehn soll
<joschi> megrem: ich kenne deine (geänderte) konfiguration nicht. wie sieht die jetzt aus, was steht in der smtpd.conf?
<megrem> joschi: smtpd.conf? die kenn ich nicht mal^^ ich habe an der main.cf und master.cf von postfix sowie an der saslauthd gebastelt
<joschi> megrem: smtpd.conf ist die SASL konfigurationsdatei für den smtp-server deines postfix
<megrem> joschi: pwcheck_method: saslauthd
<megrem> mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN
<megrem> saslauthd_path: /var/run/saslauthd/mux
<fishor_> TantaInge, welche mount option hasst du benutzt um deine ntfs platte zu anbinden?
<dreamon__> Wie hieß das Programm womit man gelöschte daten zurückholen kann.. irgendwas mit rect im Namen glaub ich
<mgolisch> photorec?
<TantaInge> fishor_ keine nur mit truecrypt gemountet in ordner /mnt/2000
<fishor_> du sagtest es sei eine ntfs partition, oder ich hab was missverstanden?
<TantaInge> fishor_ ja is ntfs von früher meinen windows xp habe ich mit truecrypt verschlüßelt
<fishor_> TantaInge, schau mal im "cat /proc/mounts"
<fishor_> ich muss wissen ob diese partition mit einer vorgegebener gruppe und nutzer montiert, oder nicht
<joschi> megrem: wo hast du diese direktiven eingetragen? ist das der inhalt deiner smtpd.conf? hast du den saslauthd korrekt konfiguriert? läuft dein smtpd in einer chroot-umgebung (prüfe das in deiner master.cf) und falls ja, ist der socket von saslauthd innerhalb der chroot-umgebung erreichbar?
<TantaInge> fishor_ ok mom
<dreamon__> mgolisch, Danke
<megrem> joschi: das ist der inhalt, richtig konfiguriert, läuft nicht mehr in chroot, ist aber erreichbar. direktiven?
<dreamon__> Kann mir jemand ne webcam empfehlen die auf Ubuntu gut läuft, eventuell mit skype
<TantaInge> fishor_ werd mal den pc wechseln da gehts besser
<fishor_> dreamon__, die meisten logitech cam funktionieren gut. es soll am besten eine uvc webcam sein
<fishor_> google uvc linux
<TanteInger> fishor_ http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401447/
<joschi> megrem: und was sagt `saslfinger`? (http://postfix.state-of-mind.de/patrick.koetter/saslfinger/)
<dreamon__> fishor_, Merci
<fishor_> TanteInger, also falls es kein Internetserver ist, und die sicherheit hat kein prioritet, mach einfach "sudo chmod -R 0777 /mnt/2000/MP3Sorter"
<megrem> joschi: clientside: http://pastebin.com/GST5A07X serverside: http://pastebin.com/4584h6GH
<TanteInger> fishor und der ampache user zum login der das einspielen darf ist dann egal, na ich teste mal schnell
<TanteInger__> fishor_ keine wirkung 
<TanteInger__> Geben Sie bitte unten im Formular einen lokalen Pfad (z.B. /daten/musik) oder ein URL zu einer entfernten Ampache Installation (z.B. http://theotherampache.com) ein.Stellen Sie sicher, dass Der Webserver Benutzer Leserechte auf dem Verzeichnis hat,Bzw. auf der Entfernen Ampache Installation, XML-RPC korrekt eingerichtet ist.
<TanteInger__> Error: /mnt/2000/MP3Sorter/Music is not readable or does not exist
<fishor_> TanteInger__, hasst du auch geprüft das die Rechte wurden verändertß
<fishor_> ?
<TanteInger__> fishor_ ne wie mach ich das
<fishor_> wie vorcher, mit "ls -l"
<TanteInger__> fishor_ auchso ja habs eben gemacht nee immer noch drwx
<mgolisch> chmod geht doch garnicht bei ntfs
<mgolisch> was soll sich da aendern..
<Giannirs4> hi ich hab ne frage wegen wine und wow  kann mir da einer nen tipp geben oder helfen hab das spiel schon auf der platte und würde gerne wissen wie ich es einspielen kann ohne das ich  das ganze neu instalieren mus  
<fishor_> mgolisch, das ist truecrypt auf ntfs
<fishor_> ich was nicht ob chmod geht by truecrypt
<TanteInger__> fishor_ hmmm wie mueste denn die option heissen im truecryptmenu beim mounten 777 oder anderst
<fishor_> TanteInger__, keine ahnung. ich hab truecrypt nie benutzt
<mgolisch> naja da muss ja irgend nen filesystem drauf sein..
<mgolisch> wenn es ntfs ist bringt chmod halt nix
<mgolisch> muss man halt mit den entsprechenden optionen mounten
<fishor_> mgolisch, truecrypt scheind die fs zu sein.. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401447/
<fishor_> na gut.. ich muss jetzt weiter gehen. hoffe du schaffst das
<mgolisch> naja da steht fuseblk ist vermutlich ntfs-3g
<fishor_> hmm.. kann sein
<TanteInger__> ja ntfs
<fishor_> TanteInger__, ... ich muss jetzt gehen, ich hoffe du schaffst das
<TanteInger__> fishor_ ok ds für deine hilfe
<mgolisch> kannst du in dem truecrypt da einstellen wie er das mounted?
<mgolisch> ansonsten halt selber mal neu mounten
<mgolisch> diese truecrypt diskmapper devices
<TanteInger__> mgolisch ja sicher kann ich das
<TanteInger__> mgolisch mom bin gerade beim umount geht irgendwie nicht
<mgolisch> du willst die option umask=0000 verwenden
<mgolisch> dann hat jeder rwx
<TanteInger__> mgolisch mom mus pc neustarten
<TanteInger> mgolisch so ich kann jetzt eine mopunt options eintragen
<TanteInger> mgolisch mus da jetzt das umask=0000 rein oder ne 777
<nuocu> Guten Tag. Ich hätte da gerne ein Problem: In den ersten 10 Minuten nach dem Anmelden, passierts häufiger, aber nicht jedes mal, dass sich die gesamte grafische Oberfläche verabschiedet. Ich kann dann allerdings immer noch auf ne Konsole wechseln, den lightdm wieder starten und mich wieder anmelden. Und dann gehts gewöhnlich auch wieder, wie es soll.  Jemand ne Idee, wie sich das beheben lässt? 
<apollo13> lightdm ?
<nuocu> ja genau. 
<apollo13> ubuntu hat kein lightdm
<TheInfinity> xorg log schaue.
<TheInfinity> *schauen
<TheInfinity> und im log deines WM schauen
<nuocu> ok ich schaus mal an. 
<geser> apollo13: noch nicht, lightdm wird default in 11.10
<apollo13> geser: so what… damit gibts hier keinen support für^^
<mgolisch> TanteInger: 0000
<solcero> moin, wenn ich echo "bla" | mail -s Subject info@meienaddi.de in der console ausführe bekomme ich keine fehlermeldung aber auch keine mail. Jemand ne idee wodran das leigen kann ?
<CalebRipley> solcero, was sagt die log-file?
<TheInfinity> solcero: falsch konfigurierter mta
<mgolisch> jo
<CalebRipley> fällt mir dabei ein, ich hab n Rechner bei dem ich mit "echo test | mail root" eine Mail empfange. Weiterleitung geht also priniziell.
<solcero>  CalebRipley:
<solcero> also in den logs nichts 
<CalebRipley> Aber ich bekomme von cron.daily usw. nie Mails trotz eigener Skripte die definitiv was aussprucken.
<solcero> nur ältere einträge 
<solcero> TheInfinity: wo kann ich die config ändern ? 
<TheInfinity> solcero: hängt von deinem mta ab
<TheInfinity> solcero: ist das dein rechner zu hause oder n server mit fester ip?
<TheInfinity> solcero: und welchen mta verwendest du?
<solcero> exim
<jokrebel> re
<CalebRipley> Achso: ich verwende postfix ganz nach Standard auf Ubuntu 11.04. Die gleiche Konfig funktioniert auf nem anderen Rechner.
<TanteInger> mgolisch soo is immer noch drxw
<TanteInger> mgolisch soo is immer noch drwx
<topi> hi
<TheInfinity> solcero: ok, das ist nun nicht mein gebiet. musst halt exim so einstellen dass es lokal kein sasl auth braucht. aber NUR lokal. also nur 127.0.0.1/8
<mgolisch> zur not halt mit der userid/gid von dem user mounten der drauf zugreifen soll
<TheInfinity> solcero: und mit dynamischer ip / ohne reverse dns brauchst auch noch n relay host
<solcero> TheInfinity: ok danke ich schau mal
<topi> wie kann ich in der console einen befehle anzeigen lassen, die ich schonmal benutz habe und die so anfangen wie das wo ich gerade eintippe?
<topi> ich geb zB tar ein und willa alle befehle sehen die ich das enthalten. tar...
<koegs> topi: strg+r
 * psiklops DVB-T Frequenzen-Update Berlin/Brandenburg: http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=130394
<koegs> ,ot? fn'psiklops 
<shetlandpony> fn'psiklops: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<mgolisch> TanteInger__: hm evtl musst du halt die uid bzw gid option verwenden
<mgolisch> und da die user/gruppen id von dem webserver user angeben
<TanteInger__> mgolisch weder noch bleibt immer gleich
<TanteInger__> mgolisch ich gebs auf
<mgolisch> jo aber der besitzer ist dann www-data
<mgolisch> darum ist rwx------ dann okay
<mgolisch> solange nur dieses ampache ding darauf zugreifen muss/will
<mgolisch> geht sicher auch irgendwie anders aber ich kenn mich da null aus mit ntfs
<mgolisch> hab all mein kram auf nem nas, da hat man so probleme nicht
<mgolisch> :)
<TanteInger__> mgolisch würde sich den der support bessern wenn ich die platte in ext2 oder so formatiere und truecrypt nehme
<TanteInger__> mgolisch nas was ist das
<koegs> wenn du truecrypt als zwischenschicht hast, ist eh egal was drunter liegt
<mgolisch> naja er hat ja anscheiend ntfs auf dem truecrypt container drauf
<mgolisch> als fs
<TanteInger__> mgolisch richtig
<TanteInger__> das kann doch nicht schwer sein meine truecrypt hdd als user mit ampache nutzen zu dürfen 
<dreamon__> Hab gerade 11.04 installiert.. auf Notebook mit Intel 4500HD grafikkarte. Es bootet.. dann bild schwarz.. das war auch schon von der LiveCD so..Was kann ich machen?
<dreamon__> Der Login Ton kommt.. aber alles tief schwar. Noch nicht mal die Hintergrundbeleuchtung
<mgolisch> TanteInger__: naja mounte es halt mit der uid/gid von dem webserver user
<mgolisch> dann sollte das gehen
<mgolisch> dann kann halt nurnoch der und root drauf zugreifen
<TanteInger__> mgolisch ich weis nicht wie was du meinst, ich mounte mit truecrypt tool
<mgolisch> ja gib da halt die mount optionen mit an
<mgolisch> wenn das nicht geht machs manuell
<dreamon__> Da ich nur natty installiert hab bootet er direkt durch.. wie komm ich in die Konsole.. oder REcovery?
<dreamon__> Hab einen eine Fehlerbehebung gefunden.. wie kann ich das ändern wenn ich doch nichts sehe.. Keine eine Idee, wie man in Recovery kommt wenn man kein Grub hat?
<mgolisch> wie bottest du ohne grub..
<mgolisch> -t+o
<dreamon__> mgolisch, Ich will damit sagen, er startet natty ohne das ich eine Meldung von grub gekomme.. vermutlich wird es aber installiert sein.
<jokrebel> mgolisch: im richtigen Moment ESC oder SHIFT gedrückt sollte Dich IIRC trotzdem ins Grub-Menü bringen können.
<mgolisch> dreamon__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Problemebehebung#Ubuntu-oder-ein-anderes-Betriebssystem-werden-direkt-ohne-Anzeige-des-Auswahlmenues-geladen
<shetlandpony> mgolisch's url: http://tinyurl.com/69g3cxr |        Problemebehebung › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<HackOr> Hi, seit der Aktualisierung auf Natty funktioniert mein "ae,AE" Taste nicht mehr. An der Tastatur liegt es nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
<dreamon__> mgolisch, Ey Klasse danke.. Shift drücken.. super.
<TanteInger> mgolisch hier mal ein bs ich kann auch manual truecrypt starten
<TanteInger> mgolisch sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=022 /dev/mapper/truecrypt1 /var/www/testing
<TanteInger> mgolisch nur das mein pfad /mnt/2000 ist und nen pasword rein mus
<TanteInger> mgolisch und hier http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1646881.html mier zuviel kompliziertes steht
<mgolisch> jo musst halt beo uid/gid die ids von dem www-data users angeben
<jokrebel> HackOr: also ä und Ä? Aber ö, Ö, ü und Ü und auch ß funktionieren?
<HackOr> Genau
<mgolisch> und das umask sollte eigentlich auch gehen
<mgolisch> aber du sagst ja es geht nicht.
<HackOr> Ich kann schlecht beschreiben, was passiert wenn ich en in einem Eingabefeld betaetige. Das Feld blinkt waehrend ich gedrückt halte auf und beim loslassen kommt kein Buchstabe
<jokrebel> HackOr: - # + Backspace gehen auch? Und woraus schließt Du dass es nicht an der Tastatur liegen kann?
<HackOr> Ich habe bereits eine Andere versucht und ebenfalls unter Windows getestet. Dort funktioniert es
<HackOr> Alle anderen Tasten funktionieren
<TanteInger> mgolisch und das password wie wo setze ich das
<jokrebel> HackOr: ruf mal xev in der Konsole auf und drücke dort mal ein bisschen rum ob sich da was tut.
<mgolisch> TanteInger: was fuern passwort?
<TanteInger> mgolisch von meiner festplatte vom truecrypt
<mgolisch> das dismmapper device von truecrypt ist doch entschluesselt
<mgolisch> da braucht man kein pw um das filesystem davon zu mounten
<mgolisch> ansonsten halt einfach das fs mit den anderen optionen dann neu mounten anchdem truecrypt das gemacht hat
<dreamon__> Mach ich da was Falsch in der Anleitung steht -> For Acer Extensa 5635Z with bios version V0.3219 or newer adding acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=legacy as boot parameter resolves the issue.
<HackOr> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401467/
<dreamon__> Ich starte grub .. mache e und hab hinten an die zeile wo linux /bootxxxxx steht diese beide Parameter angehängt.. trotzdem schwarz
<TanteInger> mgolisch was ist jetzt falsch 
<TanteInger> root@server:~# mount -t vfat -o rw,uid=33,gid=1000,umask=0000 /dev/mapper/truecrypt1 /mnt/2000
<TanteInger> mount: Gerätedatei /dev/mapper/truecrypt1 existiert nicht
<jokrebel> HackOr: Laptop?
<HackOr> Nein, Desktop.
<HackOr> Unter Lucid und vielen Distros davor hatte es auch immer funktioniert
<apollo13> warum will man truecrypt?!
<mgolisch> TanteInger: sagt es doch
<mgolisch> das diskmapper device von truecrypt existiert nicht
<mgolisch> du hast den crypto container nicht geoeffnet
<mgolisch> bzw entschluesselt
<mgolisch> wieso verwendet du son kram eigentlich wenn du garnicht weisst wie man das benuzt?
<TanteInger> mgolisch weil ich das unter windows am laufen hatte und ich auf ubuntu umgestiegen bin
<TanteInger> mgolisch mus ich jetzt truecrypt starten und das volumen erstmal mounten standard oder was ist gemeint
<jokrebel> HackOr: Hmm - könnte vielleicht die Taste etwas anderem zugeortnet sein? Mal mit anderem Benutzer/Gast ausprobiert? Entl. auch mal mit LiveCD gegentesten…
<dr_evil_> truecrypt kannst du doch direkt mounten ohne mount befehl, also über truecrypt
<HackOr> Komischerweise diesem FocusEvent. Ich weiß aber nicht wieso. Gibt es ein Menü/Datei in dem man das konfigurieren kann? Hatte bisland nur das Tastaturlayout zurückgesetzt. Ohne Erfolg
<HackOr> Dazu müsste ich einen User anlegen, werde ich dann wohl mal. LiveCD habe ich keine. 
<dr_evil_> truecrypt /media/path/volume001.tc /media/volumename
<dr_evil_> als user, nicht als root
<HackOr> ääääÄÄÄÄä
<dreamon__> wie komm ich in die Textkonsole? Also keine Gui.. die mir das Bild schwarz macht
<apollo13> dreamon__: ?! ctrl+alt+f1?
<HackOr> Habe das Problem gefunden: Im Menü "TastaturKombinationen", waren die Tasten Ä und ä für "Zu Arbeitsfläche 1/2 wechseln" belegt
<HackOr> Das war aber definitiv nicht ich, sondern wurde bei der Aktualisierung gesetzt. Gute Frage warum, ich tippe auf einen Zusammenhang mit Compiz
<dreamon__> apollo13, Leider nicht, die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist aus... der mag diese doofe intel GMA4500HD nicht
<HackOr> jokrebel: Danke, bis dann!
<mgolisch> TanteInger: ah okay
<dreamon__> apollo13, Hab nun externen Bildschirm angeschlossen nun seh ich was.. der Schaltet mir die Notebook hintergrundbeleuchtung ab.. sone sauerei
<TanteInger> dr_evil was will ich mit /media/pfad ich will nur wissen wie ich truecrypt starte genauer befehl
<jokrebel> HackOr: gerne
<TanteInger> mgolisch was ist ok ?
<mgolisch> ich hab truecrypt noch nie benuzt kp wie das funktioniert
<mgolisch> aber das hat mit sicherheit ne dokumentation
<mgolisch> wo sowas drin steht
<TanteInger> mgolisch im windows fenster auf mneu durch klicken passwort setzen formatieren a-z und truecrypt starten pw ein geben ende
<apollo13> TanteInger: mach das im linux, truecrypt hat ne gui :þ
<TanteInger> mgolisch und ich bin nicht der kenner irgendwelcher komandos im konsole
<TanteInger> apollo13 was soll ich machen truecrypt unter anwendung zubehör startenb und dann?
<dr_evil_> TanteInger: das funktioniert so. keine weiteren parameter notwendig
<apollo13> naja in der gui wirst dich wohl auskennen :þ
<TanteInger> apollo13 ja aber wie ist das mit den optionen der rechte
<dr_evil_> TanteInger: nur quelldatei/partition, und zielverzeichnis angeben
<apollo13> TanteInger: kA hier verwendet so ziemlich keiner truecrypt
<dr_evil_> apollo13: ja bei mir läuft das so
<apollo13> dr_evil_: glaub ich dir
<dr_evil_> hab da noch ein paar backup image dateien mit truecrypt
<apollo13> aber vlt ist er hier http://forums.truecrypt.org/ dennoch besser aufgehoben
<TanteInger> apollo13 ich nutze auch truecrypt gui im ubuntu schon tage lang weis auch damit umzugehen nur soll ich jetzt rechte verändern gruppen uid etc.. das ich mein anderes nutzen kann damit 
<apollo13> TanteInger: wie gesagt ich verwende kein truecrypt, wenn das von dr_evil_ nicht geht bist du vlt wo anders besser aufgehoben
<apollo13> truecrypt im linux wird hier jeder nur verwenden wenn er keine andere option hat
<dr_evil_> rechte "ändern"? das ist vfat
<TanteInger> dr_evil allso: ich will mein truecrypt volumen in /mnt/2000 haben mit rechte vom www-data
<dr_evil_> oder ntfs, je nachdem. da kann ich leider nicht helfen
<TanteInger> dr_evil oder kann man doch nen anderen weg finden mein user ich und smb ich mit zu www-data zwingen
<TanteInger> unter smb darf ich ja auch schreiben lesen
<dr_evil_> ich weiss es nicht
<TanteInger> apollo13,dr_evil_, jetzt habe ich mal getestet unter /home/ich/Musik meine lieder einzuspielen im ampache das geht , aber ich mueste alle mp3s in ein verzeichniss machen das ist ja zu aufwändig, meine frage giebt es eine andere möglichkeit meine mp3s fernzusteuern lesen abspielen auser mit ampache
<koegs> mpd mit beliebigem client
<koegs> hier ist ne gute anlaufstelle: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Musik_verwalten
<TheInfinity> TanteInger: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=ampache+alternatives&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/68ldxbe | ampache alternatives - Google Search
<TanteInger> danke
<TanteInger> TheInfinity ds aber ampache ist gerade nicht mehr das teil was ich will suche
<TheInfinity> TanteInger: schau mal auf das, was ich da in die goole befehlszeile eingegeben habe.
<TanteInger> TheInfinity ich habe die seite vor mir alles ampache
<TanteInger> TheInfinity ich suche was anderes wo ich auch mal verzeichnisse einspielen kann werd mal die http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Musik_verwalten studieren
<TheInfinity> TanteInger: klar. weil ich da "ampache alternatives" als suchbegriff eingegeben habe. der erste link ist gleich ne riesige übersichtsseite was es für alternativen für ampache es so gibt
<TheInfinity> TanteInger: und klar sucht er nach ampache + alternatives wenn ich genau das eingebe. was auch sonst *g*
 * dr_evil_ gibt seine mp3 per ftp frei und hört die über internet explorer mit quicktime. vermutlich aber keine alternative
<TanteInger> dr_evil nee da kann ich auch smb nutzen aber ich moechte schon wie die weboberfläche ampache das kann 
<TanteInger> ich schaue gerde vibe streamer an
<TanteInger> is wieder windows hm
<koegs> subsonic unter windows hab ich ne zeit lang mal benutzt
<koegs> äh, ubuntu
<TanteInger> ja sieht gut aus
<Mortan> hiho, weiß jemand wie man bei einem Ubuntu Server herausfinden kann wie schnell eine Netzwerkkarte Daten übertragen kann?
<ppq> Mortan: sudo mii-tool 
<Mortan> thx
<ppq> Mortan: oder meinst du genaue werte? dann musst du allerdings messen - wird sich bei 100mbit/s im bereich von 10 bis knapp 12 mbyte/s bewegen im idealfall
<dreamon__> Ich bin am Ende.. hab nu 2Stunden gesucht und finde keine Lösung. Das Acer notebook 5735z hat Intel GM4500MHD grafikkarte. Bekomme das teil nicht Hell. Externer Bildschirm geht. Aber bei MIr ist hintergrund beleuchtung aus, sobald er die Gui startet. Sehe schwach was auf dem Schirm.
<dreamon__> Habe ein paar launchpads gesehen, die so ähnlich lauten, aber nirgendwo eine Lösung in sight.
<dreamon__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/744187 .. kann mir jemand helfen.. bin am Ende.
<ppq> dreamon__: in /proc/acpi mal umgesehen? da gibts es bei notebooks häufiger dateien wie "brightness" und "max_brightness", in die erstere kannst du schreiben
<Mortan> ppq: Wenn ich die 10 bis 12 mbyte/s wenistens erreichen würde, aber das verschieben von Dateien mit samba läuft gerade mal mit 2,8 Mbyte/s
<ppq> und mit max_brightness die skalierung rausfinden, manchmal geht#s von 0 bis 7, manchmal von 0 bis 100...
<dreamon__> nein nichts mit brightness dabei.. 
<dreamon__> ppq, ac_adapter, battery, button, event. wakeup.. das wars
<jokrebel> Mortan: Samba ist (non Linux) naturgemäß lahm.
<ppq> Mortan: samba ist sehr lahm. 2,8 mbyte/s sind aber wirklich wenig
<dreamon__> ppq, das hier hab ich auch schon versucht -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/518002
<ppq> Mortan: es gibt einige alternativ.. nfs, sshfs, ftpfs - alles schneller als samba
<dreamon__> ppq, Aber die schreiben da was von dimming.. ich hab ja alles schwarz.. hmm
<ppq> dreamon__: mal mit der bootoption "noacpi" gebootet?
<ppq> ist am notebook zwar doof, aber wenn es anders nicht geht...
<ring0> welcher gruppe muss ich einem user hinzufügen, damit er nicht jedes mal das passwort für seinen schlüsselring (seahorse) eingeben muss?
<dreamon__> ppq, in die Zeile linux /boot/vmlinuz..... ro noacpi -> das ok?
<fishor_> ring0, warscheinlich dummies :) aber wenn ernst. schlusselbund ist ein verschlüsseltes konteiner. man kann den nicht ohne kennwort öfnen
<ppq> dreamon__: kannst ja erstmal den eintrag temporär im grub menü editieren. ja
<ppq> ring0: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schlüsselbund vllt. hilft das...?
<dreamon__> ppq, Immer noch das gleiche.. wird schlagartig schwarz
<ring0> fishor, es funktioniert bei mir auch ohne. ich gebe mein user pw beim login ein, später brauche ich den schlüsselbund nicht mehr zu entsperren. so soll das auch bei dem anderen user funktionieren
<dreamon__> ppq, Aber kiste läuft weiter.. wenn ich externen screen anschließe seh ich das es alles läuft
<ring0> ppq, mal gucken :)
<fishor_> ring0, wenn du eine schlusselbundkenndwordanfrage kriegst, das heisst entweder dass man kein kennwort beim anmelden gibt
<fishor_> oder ist der konnwort ist anderes
<fishor_> ... zu viel ist
<tobago> ich habe git auf meinem rechner (git version 1.6.5.1), aber "dpkg -l | grep git" sagt mir "rc  git-core  1:1.7.0.4-1ubuntu0.2". wie kann ich das git1.6.5.1 wieder loswerden?
<ring0> fishor, pw von seahorse und user ist identisch. pw wird beim login verlangt.
<jokrebel> dreamon__: sowohl mit als auch ohne Netzteil? Helligkeit mittels Fn-Key-Kombination zu verändern probiert?
<jwi> dreamon__: acpi_backlight=vendor wäre auch einen versuch wert
<ring0> ppq, ich setze das passwort einfach erstmal vorübergehend auf null. danke für den link
<fishor_> dreamon__, ich habe eine laptop was for kurzem backlight schaltete aus... die lamppe war kaput.. (ich hab den gäsprech nicht gefolgt)
<dreamon__> Ah ich hab was herausgefunden.. ich hab ja Ubuntu vorhin mal installieren können.. da hab ich die LiveCD eingelegt und mit F6 sämtliche optionen abgeschalten.. da hatte ich eine Gui!
<ppq> ring0: dann liegen die gespeicherten passwörter halt unverschlüsselt auf deiner platte.. sollte aber kein problem sein wenn du den rechner alleine nutzt
<dreamon__> fishor_, Laptop ist Nagelneu.. Linups ging damit ohne Probleme
<ppq> dreamon__: dann find mal raus, welche option das war
<ring0> ppq, ja, hab ich gelesen, sollte bei nem rechner für eltern hinter nem router ohne offene ports allerdings wirklich kein großes problem darstellen
<ppq> tobago: kommt drauf an, wie du das alte installiert hast
<ppq> jo
<tobago> ppq: hab ich nicht. ist schon drauf.
<ppq> ?
<dreamon__> ppq, Ok, hab nun die obere hälfte mal gewählt.. mal sehen wie weit ich komme
<ppq> tobago: apt-cache policy git-core | pastebinit 
<tobago> ppq: auf der kiste war das git schon drauf.
<ppq> tobago: was ist das für eine kiste?
<tobago> ppq: https://gist.github.com/1077977
<tobago> ppq: von 'nem kollegen
<dreamon__> ppq, Also acpi=off , noacpi,nolapic ist es nicht.. edd=on, nodmraid oder nomodeset ist schuldig.. mal testen
<dadrc> [x] nomodeset
<ppq> tobago: dann hat er das wohl irgendwie manuell installiert. wieso auch immer man das tun sollte. 'whereis git'?
<dreamon__> edd=on, nodmraid ist es nicht.. bleibt nur noch nomodeset
<tobago> ppq: git: /usr/local/bin/git
<ppq> ok, also manuell
<ppq> tobago: guck dich mal um ob du das verzeichnis findest mit dem source und dem makefile, zum deinstallieren
<ppq> und sag deinem lieben kollegen, dass man sowas nicht rur
<ppq> tut
<dreamon__> dadrc,  nomodeset ist es gewesen!! hab erstes mal hier eine Gui..
<dadrc> dreamon__, na denn, viel Spaß mit dem neuen Teil :)
<dreamon__> dadrc, Naja.. auflösung passt noch nicht.. 1024x768.. 
<dadrc> Das kriegste jetzt auch noch hin
<dreamon__> hab nun nomodeset in die /etc/default/grub geschrieben.. und update-grub gemacht.. nun hab ich immer gui.
<dreamon__> Was kann ich machen, das er mich mit der auflösung hochgehen läßt.. er sagt 1024x800 ist maximum
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Wiki schon geschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel …ist recht umfangreich und hat unten auch noch weiterführende Links.
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Ich hab soviel gemurkst.. ich installier nochmal.. von vorne
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Wie Du meinst. Sollte ja schnell gehn (und mit etwas Glück sogar das Auflösungsproblem gleich mitbeheben, falls Du da was verkonfiguriert hattest)
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Dachte eine Intel Grafikkarte macht bestimmt am wenigsten Problem.. so kann man reinlaufen
<jokrebel> ,hcl? dreamon__ ggf. hättest Du Dir da Infos besorgen können. Aber jetzt ist wohl eh zu spät.
<shetlandpony> dreamon__ ggf. haettest Du Dir da Infos besorgen koennen. Aber jetzt ist wohl eh zu spaet.: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Ich hab noch jeden PC mit Ubuntu zum laufen gebracht. Wenn auch mit mehr oder weniger großen geburtsschmerzen ;)
<dadrc> Die 4500 funktioniert super in meinem Laptop, an sich geht die also
<dreamon__> dadrc, Ja Linpus war hier auf der Kiste ja vorinstalliert.. da ging das auch super.. nur Ubuntu hat da scheints probleme
<dreamon__> dadrc, Aber selbst bei der LiveCD sieht die Auflösung erbärmlich aus.
<mgolisch> was ist das denn fuern ding?
<y0rul3> huhu
<y0rul3> fucks da?
<y0rul3> fuchs*
<y0rul3> fuchs *
<y0rul3> :P
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Und die Auflösung unter Linpus war großer als 1024x...
<jokrebel> -o+ö
<TanteInger> invoke-rc.d: initscript mpd, action "start" failed. dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von mpd (--configure):  Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
<jokrebel> TanteInger: und wir sollen jetzt raten wann wo wie das kommt?
<TanteInger> usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mpd ist kaputt oder nicht komplett installiert
<TanteInger> hbs hinbekommen!
<TanteInger>  +a
<jokrebel> TanteInger: Versuche doch bitte etwas genauer zu erzählen was Du versuchst, warum bzw. was vorher passiert ist. Welche Version Du nutzt...
<TanteInger> jokrebel allso ich woltlte den mpd installieren http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401477/
<Guest82485> auf meinem notebook gabs unter tastenkombinationen 2 kombis, um in den bildschirm rein und raus zu zoomen
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Naja.. neuinstallation. hat nichts gebracht.. 1024/800 seltsam.. geht bei dir unity.. hier meldet er .. ich hätte nicht die voraussetzung dafür.
<Guest82485> diese 2 tastenkombis kann ich bei meinem netbook nicht finden
<Guest82485> kann mir jemand helfen ?
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Hab hier auch nen Desktop wo Unity angeblich nicht funktioniert. Ubuntu-Classic (Gnome) geht aber einwandfrei. 
<jwi> dreamon__: das dürfte beides am fehlenden modeset liegen :)
<dreamon__> jwi, Was ist "nomodeset" .. was macht das wenn ich das setze?
<dreamon__> Scheint ein alter bug zu sein -> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=505058 selbst bei Redhat
<ppq> dreamon__: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode-Setting
<ppq> dreamon__: durch nomodeset wird das kernel-mode-setting deaktiviert
<jwi> kurz: du schaltest die funktionalität im kernel ab, die für das setzen von auflösung, wiederholfrequenz etc. (der "mode") verantwortlich ist. afaik gibt es für intel kein user-modesetting mehr, also wirst du wohl auf vesa zurückfallen
<dreamon__> Thank you for reporting this bug and we are sorry it could not be fixed -> ei ei ei
<dreamon__> jwi, Aha. Kann ich manuell was testen?
<jwi> in welcher hinsicht?
<dreamon__> Ob das mit KDE genauso wäre?
<dreamon__> ich mein xorg.conf anzupassen oder so
<ppq> dreamon__: das hängt nicht mit der verwendeten dsktzopumgebung zusammen, sondern mit deiner grafikkarte + zugehöriger treiber
<ppq> dreamon__: welche grafikkarte ist da denn drin und welchen treiber nutzt du?
<bullgard4> [[Passwörter und Verschlüsselung (seahorse)] Ich habe auf dem 1. Rechner mehr Schlüsseleinträge in diesem Programm als auf einem 2. Rechner. Wie kann ich die Schlüssel auf den 2. Rechner kopieren? Ist das überhaupt sinnvoll? 
<dreamon__> ppq, Intel GMA4500MHD .. Treiber, hab ich noch keinen Installiert.. lsmod zeigt mir i915 an.
<ppq> dreamon__: probier doch mal, das modul i915 in deine initrd mit reinzunehmen
<ppq> dreamon__: schreib i915 in eine neue zeile am ende der datei /etc/initramfs-tools/ und führ dann 'sudo update-initramfs -u' aus
<dreamon__> Hilf mir und ich probiers.. 
<dreamon__> in welche datei.. du hast mir ein Verzeichnis gegeben
<ppq> ups, modules heißt die datei
<dreamon__> sollte ich dann das nomodeset aus grub rausnehmen?
<ppq> ja
<breaker313> moinsen: ich möchte Usern (per SFTP-Zugriff) die Möglichkeit im FS zu browsen nehmen ... 
<ppq> dreamon__: kannst auch mal i915.modeset=1 stattdessen hinzufügen
<dreamon__> ppq, also ohne nomodeset wird sofort wieder schwarz
<ppq> dreamon__: hmpf. ok. dann probier mal i915.modeset=0 - dann ist kms zwar deaktiviert, aber im gegensatz zur verwendung von nomodeset sollte dann 3d beschleunigung noch funktionieren
<dreamon__> ppq, also wenn ich i915.modset=0 mache dann ist es so wie wenn ich nomodeset mache.. also gui ist da.. fehlermeldung hab ich keine bekomme.. aber unity zeigt er mir auch nicht an..
<dreamon__> ich probier mal die Auflösung zu ändern
<dreamon__> geht nicht.. der glaubt es ist ein 4:3 Bildschirm
<ppq> nopaste mal dein X log
<dreamon__> gib mir bitte den Pfad
<ppq>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sebastian> ppq, ich bin dreamon am anderen PC. Hier der Nopaste -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/437017/
<dreamon__> ppq, Kanst du was erkennen?
<ppq> dreamon__: nur so viel, dass da vesa genommen wird und die auflösung 1366x768
<ppq> ah, zumindest wird die auflösung erkannt, genutzt wird tatsächlich 1024x768
<dreamon__> Ja aber nur Vesa..
<dreamon__> Bei älteren Ubuntu versionen muß das aber schon mal funktioniert haben.. erst maverik und natty haben scheinbar das Problem
<ppq> dreamon__: nopaste dann bitte noch die xorg.conf
<dreamon__> Die hier haben angeblich das Problem bei einer alten Ubuntu version gelöst.. nur wie.. -> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/38642/nb-tecra-a10-kein-passender-grafiktreiber-f%C3%BCr-intel-gma-4500mhd.html
<shetlandpony> dreamon__'s url: http://tinyurl.com/64uckdk | NB Tecra A10, kein passender Grafiktreiber für intel GMA 4500MHD - INTEL - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<dreamon__> ppq, in /etc/X11/ gibt es keine xorg.conf
<ppq> dreamon__: dann leg mal eine an. ausloggen, strg+alt+f2 für ein tty, in der konsole einloggen, 'sudo stop gdm', 'sudo Xorg -configure', 'sudo mv ~/hier-die-erstellte-datei-einsetzen /etc/X11/xorg.conf', 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf', als Driver "intel" eintragen, speichern. 'sudo start gdm'.
<dreamon__> in der Section "devices" steht Driver "intel" drin
<dreamon__> Wäre das ok?
<ppq> ja
<dreamon__> Hab es nicht eingetragen.. ich starte gdm
<ppq> ok
<dreamon__> Leider gleiche auflösung 1024x800.
<dreamon__> brauchst du log?
<dreamon__> ppq: Und die Auflösung unter Linpus war großer als 1024x... -> ja die war hires.. richtig schön.. aber halt kein Ubuntu
<dreamon__> vielleicht sollte ich auch mal rebooten.?
<sebastian> ppq, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/437017/ -> jetzt steht da nichts mehr von vesa
<ppq> dreamon__: versuch's mal mit dieser modeline:      Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   69.30  1366 1398 1422 1432  768 771 775 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
<ppq> ,xserver/modeline? dreamon__
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber xserver/modeline
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines
<dreamon__> ppq, Ich hab das 3 x monitor section stehen und 3x device.. ich zeig die dir mal schnell
<sebastian> ppq, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/437044/ wo soll das rein?
<ppq> dreamon__: huh.. lol. was hat x denn da produziert
<ppq> moment, ich nehm mal unnötiges raus
<dreamon__> da kam ein fehler mit.. aber ich dachte das geht schon in ordnung
<ppq> dreamon__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/642726/
<ppq> speicher das mal als xorg.conf ab
<ppq> achja, die modeline sollte ja noch mit rein, moment
<ppq> dreamon__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/642732/ so, jetzt sollte alles mit drin sein
<sebastian> ok ist drin..
<jokrebel> .oO( hoffentlich mit sicherung der alten… )
<jokrebel> ppq: was nicht an Deiner Kompetenz zeifeln soll!
<jokrebel> +w
<dreamon__> ppq, sollte ich im grub das nomodeset rausnehmen?
<ppq> dreamon__: das hast du doch schon vorhin rausgenommen? :o
<dreamon__> ppq, ne , das hab ich nur handisch immer rausgelöscht im Grubmenu selbst
<ppq> dreamon__: ah. ok, dann nimm mal nomodeset raus und ersetz es mit i915.modset=0
<ppq> jokrebel: stimmt, generell sollte man backups haben, aber hier ist das sinnlos. die alte xorg.conf ist schließlich blödsinn, vorher war gar keine da...
<dreamon__> ppq, nun schimpft er error inserting i915..  und ich komm nicht mehr in die Gui
<ppq> dreamon__: ok, das ist weil noch i915 in der initrd ist. kommt wieder raus. geh in ein temrinal, lösch die zeile aus der /etc/initramfs-tools/modules und führ nochmal 'sudo update-initramfs -u' aus
<dreamon__> Ohne nomodeset.. ist es schwarz und mit i915.modset=0 brachte den error
<ppq> grunz :D
<misterx> hallo zusammen
<misterx> gibt es eine methode, die cpu zu testen, ähnlich wie es mit dem ram geht?
<dreamon__> ppq, Nun startet er auch mit nomodeset nicht.. bleibt beim Logo hängen.. hmpf..
<dreamon__> ppq, Recovery läst sich starten
<ppq> jo
<ppq> hast du das mit der initrd schon gemacht?
<dreamon__> ppq, Ok hab i915 rausgeworfen.
<dreamon__> Ja und auch das update-initramfs -u
<dreamon__> soll ich rebooten?
<ppq> ja
<dreamon__> sollich wieder i915.modset=0 reinnehmen in grub?
<ppq> probier erstmal ohne irgendwelche bootoptionen
<ppq> also, nur mit denen die auch vorher da waren ;)
<misterx> kennt jemand ein tool zur umfassenden systemprüfung?
<misterx> ich glaube (massive) hardware-defekte zu haben, kann sie aber nicht zuordnen.
<ppq> misterx: beschreib doch mal genau, was passiert
<dreamon__> Fuck.. Schwarz wie die Nacht.. und bei i915.modset=0 bleibt er im Textmode hängen..
<jokrebel> misterx: Konkretisiere Deinen Verdacht bitte etwas.
<ppq> dreamon__: hmpf. hat also alles nichts gebracht, offenbar.
<misterx> okay, ich verdächtige wahlweise hdd, ram, cpu oder mainboard, dinge zu tun, die es nicht passieren sollten
<misterx> sympthome: dateisystemfehler
<misterx> alle zwei bis drei boot-vorgänge habe ich fehler im dateisystem
<jokrebel> misterx: Die sich wie äußern? Fehlermeldungen? Logs schon gesichtet?
<ppq> misterx:  wenn du mich fragst --> fsck und smart, zur ursachensuche memtest86+ lange laufen lassen
<misterx> jokrebel: die sich so äußern dass mal hier oder mal da ein sektor nicht okay ist
<misterx> teilw. sind auch einfach nur dateien willkürlich beschädigt
<dreamon__> ppq, Ja leider.. mist.. 
<jokrebel> misterx: und fsck ausgeführt werden muss? 
<misterx> ich hab z.B. letztes WE hier etwa 7 stunden zugebracht mit dem ergebnis, dass meine xorg.conf auf einmal defekt war
<misterx> jokrebel: ja.
<ppq> dreamon__: ok, dann das roll-back: xorg.conf löschen, in der /etc/default/grub wieder nur nomodeset eintragen..
<misterx> ^^ die xorg.conf habe ich aber z.B. monatelang nicht angefasst
<misterx> usw. usf.
<jokrebel> misterx: 1.) Daten sichern 2.) mit SMART die HD checken.
<misterx> backup so wie so. smart läuft schon
<misterx> ich verdächtige aber nicht umsonst noch andere komponenten
<misterx> ich habe nämlich noch eine zweite platte eingebaut
<ppq> dreamon__: und 'sudo update-grub' natürlich nicht vergessen..
<misterx> auf der lief bis vor einiger zeit windows
<dreamon__> Sagmal kann es sein das du dich verschrieben hast mit i915.modset=0 oder kommt das ein e rein.. wie bei nomodeset?
<ppq> dreamon__: tatsache, i915.modeset=0 muss das natürlich heißebn
<misterx> das hat es schon vor ein paar wochen zerfetzt (es kam mit irgendeinem automatisch installierten – konnte man auch nicht verhindern… – .net update nicht klar) und seitdem weigert sich windows ohne sinnvolle angabe eines grundes (der wird für den bruchteil einer sekunde eingeblendet, ich kann ihn nicht entziffern…) neu installiert zu werden
<dreamon__> ppq, Sollte ich eventuell mal im  Wiederherstellungsmenu failsafeX starten?
<misterx> damit hat aber die platte, um die es hier geht, nur insofern zu tun, als dass windows da 105mb für den bootloader hat…
<ppq> dreamon__: das startet nur x mit vesa, hilft nicht
<misterx> jokrebel: smart gibt übrigens unter "Anzahl neu zugewiesener Sektoren" eine "Warnung" als Einschätzung, ansonsten ist alles im grünen bereich
<jokrebel> misterx: Memtest schon gemacht?
<misterx> jokrebel: heute noch nicht
<dreamon__> ppq, Aber man könnte grafik neu konigurieren lassen.. 
<misterx> der letzte memtest war ergebnislos
<misterx> (die sympthome zeigen sich hier schon seit wochen…)
<ppq> dreamon__: das wird das gleiche wirre ergebnis haben, wie vorhin :D
<dreamon__> ich mach mal ein backup von deinem xorg.conf.. und teste es ganz kurz..
<misterx> achja, weiteres sympthom: immer mal wieder (alle paar tage) komplettes einfrieren des systems
<misterx> so inklusive schleifen-spiel der aktuell laufenden musik und so…
<misterx> (und auch das spricht imho irgendwo gegen nen hdd-fehler, wobei die beiden partitionen / und /home auf der gleichen platte liegen…)
<jokrebel> misterx: Wie lange lief der längste Memtest?
<ppq> dreamon__: mach das. die wirre config vorhin ging ja auch, wird wohl also erstmal helfen. aber das auflösungsproblem wird vermutloich weiterhin bestehen
<dreamon__> ppq, Er hat die xorg so gelassen wie sie war.. 
<misterx> jokrebel: einen meiner schlafzyklen. also irgendwas zwischen 4 und 10 stunden. mit 6-8h biste bei nem guten mittelwert (wie gesagt, test ist etwas her)
<misterx> der hatte da auch dann ne zweistellige anzahl durchläufe
<dreamon__> ppq, xorg.conf gelöscht gui ist wieder da.. ich teste mal mit dem e dazu..
<misterx> ^^ die maschine macht probleme, seit ich sie habe (was nun irgendwas um nen dreiviertel jahr rum is…), hatte sie einmal eingeschickt, die cpu wurde ausgetauscht, dann traten die probleme ne zeitlang nicht auf
<misterx> jetzt sind sie nicht so extrem wie "ganz zu anfang" aber eben… ähnlich.
<seam_D> hey ihr, frage: ich möchte ein ubuntu installieren auf einem rechner, der nur per DVI-HDMI an den bildschirm angeschlossen wird... installieren will ich 11.04, das problem ist, dass nach der auswahlt "Boot ubuntu without installing" bzw. "install ubuntu" kein signal mehr den bildschirm erreicht
<dreamon__> ppq, Ich hab nun so einen dicken kopf.. ich glaub wir lassen das mal so hängen.. ein andermal einen neuen Anlauf machen.
<ppq> dreamon__: ok ;)
<misterx> ppq, jokrebel, ideen, wie ich den prozessor nem test ähnlich memtest unterziehen kann?
<dreamon__> ppq, Es geht noch nicht mal der Recovery mode.. ohne das nomodeset oder das i915.xxxx=0 
<ppq> seam_D: hast du es mal mit der alternate-cd probiert?
<dreamon__> Hammer
<dreamon__> ppq, Ich danke dir Einstweilen..
<jokrebel> misterx: Nur CPU-Burn als Stresstest - und dann schaun ob er sich aufhängt/abstürzt vielleicht.
<misterx> seam_D: und wenn du es mit der alternate cd probierst, guck vorher/nebenher in den zugehörigen wiki-artikel. die installation ist eigentlich selbsterklärend, aber falls dennoch fragen aufkommen, sollte der eigentlich weiterhelfen können
<ppq> misterx: höchstens.. ah, siehe jokrebel :)
<misterx> :)
<misterx> *mal schaut*
<seam_D> misterx: ppq : ich hatte die normale cd und optionen wie xforcevesa angegeben und es hat nicht funktioniert... gehen die vllt nur mit der alternate CD?
<jokrebel> misterx: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1400815.html
<seam_D> misterx, ppq: könnte auch wubi eine alternative sein oder lass ich das lieber?
<ppq> seam_D: nein, auf der alternate-cd ist kein xserver drauf, das musst du gar nicht erst probieren :)
<ppq> seam_D: da ist nur der ncurses installer drauf, also textmode, damit hast du gute chancen
<ppq> seam_D: von wubi sollte man IMMER die finger lassen
<ppq> teufelszeug.
<seam_D> :D okay
<misterx> jokrebel: danke
<jokrebel> misterx: Gerne - viel Erfolg!
<misterx> jokrebel: wie lang würdest du den denn brennen lassen?
<misterx> eine minute? zehn? zwanzig?
<ppq> mindestens 15 minuten, idealerweise >4 stunden
<jokrebel> misterx: Eher das Letztere wenn nicht sogar viel mehr…- aber vielleicht auch die Temperaturen mittels xsensors im Auge behalten…
<misterx> jokrebel: ab wann fangen die an, kritisch zu werden?
<jokrebel> misterx: ggf. auch noch ein "tail -f /var/log/syslog" im Terminal mitlaufen lassen.
<ohhi> tach, ich will eine deb runterladen allerdings in einer version die apt-get nicht zulässt wo find ich die repo den zum manuellen download ?
<misterx> ohhi: offizielle quellen?
<ppq> ohhi: was genau hast du vor? es gibt vielleicht eine bessere lösung, als ne version zu installieren, die nicht in den repos ist.
<jokrebel> misterx: Unter 80-85°C sollte es besser schon bleiben IMHO
<misterx> jokrebel: kay, danke
<ppq> weit darunter imho :D
<misterx> wie weit? *G*
<seam_D> ppq: und nach dem install sollte er den bildschirm dann ansprechen können, ja?
<misterx> ich mein, meine netbook-cpu rennt z.b. ständig bei ca 70°C
<ohhi> ich will nur wissen wo die repo im netz zu finden ist 
<misterx> (was ich übrigens ziemlich hoch finde…)
<ppq> seam_D: das ist wiederum ne ganz andere frage - sehen wir dann
<ppq> misterx: das ist wirklich ziemlich hoch, vor allem für ein netbook, was für ne cpu ist das?
<misterx> seam_D: probier's aus. eigentlich müsste er die gleichen möglichkeiten nutzen, wie zur boot-auswahl (wo die ansprache ja tut)
<ppq> misterx: hast du den kühler mal entstaubt?
<misterx> ppq: intel atom n455
<misterx> ppq: bei einem neuen netbook erwarte ich, dass der entstaubt ist.
<misterx> also: nein.
<misterx> das ding ist keine woche hier
<ppq> der wird normalerweise nicht so heiß
<misterx> ich glaub ich bin ein gremlin. oder ein ähnliches wesen, das durch bloße anwesenheit technik zerstört. telefon kaputt. desktop kaputt. laptop kaputt. netbook kaputt. :/
<ppq> 70°c sind ganz hart an der grenze von dem, was intel als arbeitstemperatur spezifiziert, normal ists darunter
<misterx> *seufz*
<seam_D> ppq: misterx: dann bis später...
<ohhi> oh hab, hab im falschen ordner gesucht
<misterx> bei mehreren cpu-kernen wird trotzdem nur einmal temperatur gemessen?
<ppq> misterx: nein, für jeden kern, eigentlich. installier doch mal lm-sensors und lass die automatische konfiguration durchlaufen
<jokrebel> misterx: Wenn ich mich nicht täusche haben die oft auch separate Fühler.
<misterx> wenn, dann erkennt lm-sensors sie nicht.
<bullgard4> [[Passwörter und Verschlüsselung (seahorse)] Ich habe auf dem 1. Rechner mehr Schlüsseleinträge in diesem Programm als auf einem 2. Rechner. Wie kann ich die Schlüssel auf den 2. Rechner kopieren? Ist das überhaupt sinnvoll? 
<dreamon__> ppq, noch da.. könntest du dir das hier mal anschauen -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/752165 -> Mein Englisch ist scheiße.. kannst du was mit anfangen?
<ppq> dreamon__: offenbar geht's mit kernel 2.6.38-6
<misterx> dreamon__, ppq da hat auch einer nen shellskript reingehauen mit dems angeblich funktionieren soll (nämlich die hintergrundbeleuchtung fürs display anzuschalten)
<dreamon__> I managed to work around my issue by adding the modules i915.o, drm.o , drm_helper.o and video.o to the initrd and booting with the kernel parameter acpi=force .
<dreamon__> Ich brauch einen lösung wenn kernel updates kommen, das kiste immer noch läuft.. 
<ppq> dreamon__: der hat genau das probiert, was wir vorhin auch getestet hatten, nur dass er zusätzlich noch drm, drm_helper und video da eingetragen hat... kannst ja mal probieren
<dreamon__> er hat aber überall ein ".o" mit dabei.. das hab ich nicht eingebenen
<dreamon__> ppq, gehört das dazu?
<seamus_d> hey ihr, da bin ich wieder, hab ubuntu installiert bekommen, aber beim boot passiert das gleiche wie beim live system vorher... der bildschirm geht aus und ich seh nix mehr ppq , misterx 
<misterx> seamus_d: grub siehst du aber noch?
<seamus_d> misterx: jo
<PBeck> seamus_d: nach der anmeldung?
<ppq> dreamon__: das sind die dateinamen der module, die musst du nicht mit in die datei eintragen
<misterx> seamus_d: hast du ne zweite maschine mit der du parallel online kommen kannst? erleichtert den support…
<ppq> misterx: hat er offenbar :D
<seamus_d> misterx:  jop
<seamus_d> misterx: bin ich schon mit drin
<misterx> ppq: nö, wieso? vll hat er n dualboot und unter windows funktionierts?
<ppq> seamus_d: geht denn der "recovery mode"?
<seamus_d> ppq: dauert bisschen
<ppq> und welche grafikkarte hast du dadrin?
<seamus_d> ppq: Saphhire Radeon HD6850
<dreamon__> ppq das heißt es reicht wenn ich i915 enter drm enter usw eintrage?
<ppq> seamus_d: ok, die geht nur mit fglrx. installier mal die pakete 'fglrx' und 'fglrx-amdcccle' im recovery mode, führ dann 'sudo aticonfig --initial' aus und reboote. und benutz am besten die aktuellste version, aus dem ubuntu-x-swat/updates ppa
<ppq> dreamon__: hm, probier mal
<ppq> wenn du noch energie hast ;)
<seamus_d> misterx: ppq recovery endet ebenfalls ohne signal
<dreamon__> ppq, Ich pumpe schwer. ;)
<misterx> ppq: textmode als boot-option @seamus_d ?
<dreamon__> ppq, aber er schreibt von dem sudo update-initramfs -u .. hmmmmm
<seamus_d> misterx: mach ich das auch im grub?
<misterx> seamus_d: ja
<misterx> einen eintrag auswählen, sodass er markiert ist, e drücken
<ppq> seamus_d: ok, das hatte ich mit ner 6310 auch mal.. das problem ist, dass ubuntu irgendwas geändert hat, das es unmöglich macht bei nicht funktionierendem xserver/recovery mode eine shell zu kriegen. hab dann ne aptosid live-cd genommen, die ging dann auch mit x. chroot und fglrx installiert.
<ppq> knoppix kannst du auch nehmen, oder sonstwas
<misterx> ppq: läd die recovery direkt in ne shell?
<ppq> misterx: nein
<misterx> seamus_d: könntest mal versuchen nach ner weile bootens Ctrl+Alt+F1 zu drücken…
<seamus_d> misterx: lass uns erstmal das mit der shell aus dem grub versuchen
<seamus_d> was muss ich da nun eintragen?
<dreamon__> ppq, Aber es ist richtig das ich es in die modules datei schreibe und nicht in die initrd wie er schreibt?
<misterx> "text" und zwar in die zeile mit den boot-optionen
<misterx> ich guck grad, obs nen wiki-artikel gibt
<ppq> dreamon__: ja, in die /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, der befehl update-initramfs -u erstellt dann die initrd nach der vorgabe
<misterx> seamus_d: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/booten
<ppq> seamus_d: genau, "text" ist das, aber "S" kannst du auch mal probieren (single mode)
<misterx> da stehen ne reihe boot-optionen. guck mal, ob du einige wiedererkennst, in die zeile muss dann "text" eingetragen werden
<misterx> zeile beginnt wohl mit "linux"
<seamus_d> ppq: misterx text hat die gleicher wirkung :(
<misterx> seamus_d: dann probier mal den single-mode. und ansonsten vll ne live-cd…
<seamus_d> misterx: ist im recovery wohl automatisch... :/
<misterx> tjo. dann wohl live cd.
<dreamon__> ppq, Jetzt müßte ich es nur noch verstehen. Das heißt ich hab nun die Modul in den Kernel integriert der beim Starten geladen wird.? stimmt das so?
<seamus_d> mistn :/
<ppq> dreamon__: nein, grub lädt einerseits den kernel und andererseits eine vor-auswahl von modulen und programmen. letzteres ist in einem image enthalten, der initrd (init ramdisk). heißt so, weil da auch das programm "init" drin ist, das alle anderen programme startet
<ppq> dreamon__: module lassen sich grundsätzlich aber auch fest in den kernel einbauen, dann müssen sie nicht in die initrd
<ppq> aber das ist jetzt unwichtig
<dreamon__> ppq, Ja, geht auch nicht ;)
<ppq> hmpf :D
<ppq> dreamon__: und die lösung aus dem bugreport?
<seamus_d> misterx, ppq: ich werd mir dann mal eine liveCD machen... würdet ihr mich dann dadurch geleiten?
<ppq> folgendes in die /etc/rc.local eintragen, VOR die zeile mit exit 0:     setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00
<dreamon__> Aber ich kann sehen das die volle auflösung da ist.. aber das backlight aus ist.
<ppq> seamus_d: machen? nutz doch einfach eine mit der es geht, wie gesagt, knoppix zb
<seamus_d> ppq: jo, die muss ich erstmal downloaden und brennen ;)
<dreamon__> ppq, reboot?
<ppq> dreamon__: kannst ja erstmal gucken ob's bei dir hilft, 'sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00'
<LupusE> hi
<dreamon__> ppq, Jesus.. du hast das Licht eingeschaltet
<dreamon__> Wie geil ist das denn ..
<ppq> ok, dann trag es mal in die rc.local ein :D
<misterx> seamus_d: es gibt zu chroot im uu.de wiki eine sehr gute anleitung
<ppq> dreamon__: wenn wir schon am anfang den bug report durchgegangen wären, hätten wir uns also das ganze geplänkel sparen können :p
<misterx> ich helfe gerne bei problemen, würde aber auch auf die besagte anleitung zurückgreifen, ergo kannst du auch direkt damit arbeiten ;)
<seamus_d> misterx: werd ich mir mal anschauen, hab ja zeit ;)
<misterx> ;)
<dreamon__> ppq, Achje.. mußte noch nomodeset rauswerfen und vergass das update-grub.. Au weia.. 
<dreamon__> ppq, Aber im Prinzip heißt das doch, daß alles gepasst hat nur das Backlight wurde abgeschaltet.. und dieser setpci hat es händisch zwangseingeschaltet.. 
<dreamon__> ppq, Ich muß dir vielmals Danken, für deine Geduld.. merci.. 
<ppq> jo keine ursache
<hunggar> Hallo, wollte gerade das /.Trash-1000 Verzeichnis meiner zweiten internen Festplatte löschen. Wenn ich in gnome bin und es über das Terminal mache, friert mir immer das System ein, nix geht mehr. Habs mal auf Konsole probiert und erhalte die ganze Zeit Fehlermeldungen. Wie kann ich diese Fehlermeldungen festhalten, um sie hier zu posten, damit mir jemand weiterhelfen kann?
<ppq> hunggar: du kannst die ausgaben eines programms an "pastebinit" pipen
<kleinerdrache> über synaptic bzw. gui lässt sich bei "Paketquellen" der beste/schnellste server finden.
<kleinerdrache> wie kann ich das bei einem server über die shell machen?
<ppq> hunggar: warum willst du das verzeichnis löschen? reicht es nicht, den inhalt des enthaltenen verzeichnis' "files" zu löschen?
<ppq> kleinerdrache: afaik gar nicht, der jeweilige landesmirror ist aber idr. eine gute wahl
<ppq> bei dir anscheinend at.archive.ubuntu.com
<sdx23> kleinerdrache: siehe ppq, so groß sind die Unterschiede nicht. Ansonsten sieh dir apt-spy mal an.
<hunggar> ppq: ja, der Inhalt würde reichen, hab ich auch versucht, gleiches Ergebnis. Kann ich einen Befehl auf der Shell unterbrechen? Es reihen sich nämlich einfach nur Fehlermeldungen und ich weiß nicht wie lange das dauert?
<kleinerdrache> ppq, sdx23 habe da noch eine jaunty maschine, scheint seine mirrors nicht mehr zu finden.  
<ppq> hunggar: strg+c drücken
<hunggar> ppq: danke, habs auch grade im wiki gelesen.
<ppq> kleinerdrache: 9.04 ist schon lange am end-of-life angekommen
<ppq> kleinerdrache: um das system bereit für das update zu machen, kannst du auf old-releases.ubuntu.com umstelleb
<ppq> kleinerdrache: und dann auf 9.10 upgraden und gleich weiter auf 10.04. aber einfacher und schmerzfreier dürfte es sein, gleich 10.04 zu installieren
<seamus_d> misterx: woher weiß ich ob mein system eine boot partition nutzt? ist damit die partition gemient in der grub installiert ist? (bin auf diesem wiki artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD)
<ppq> hunggar: auf .Trash-1000 hat normalerweise nur der besitzer schreib-/leserechte. prüfe mal wer das ist, mit 'ls -l /mnt/.Trash-1000/', mountpunkt ggf. anpassen
<kleinerdrache> ppq, das ist leider eine xen maschine und nach upgrade auf 9.10 musste ich dann das original von nbiserv wieder reinspielen, damit es ging.
<kleinerdrache> aber old-releases sollte gehen?
<ppq> kleinerdrache: ja, allerdings gibts über old-releases keine sicherheitsupdates(!)
<ppq> also: wenn die kiste zugang zum internet hat, machst du die besser nicht mehr an :)
<misterx> seamus_d: öhm. hast du ne boot-partition eingerichtet in deiner installation?
<seamus_d> misterx: ich glaube ja^^ ich hab es nun mal mitgemountet
<hunggar> ppq: kann ich schreib und leserechte auch in gnome ändern oder muss ich in die shell dafür mit chmod?
<misterx> du kannst das ganz einfach überprüfen, indem du in den mount-punkt für / gehst und guckst, ob in /boot was drin is
<misterx> wenn nicht, hast du wohl ne boot-partition…
<seamus_d> misterx: beim versuchten systemwechsel mit chroot sagt er mir "chroot: failed to run command /bin/bash: Exec format error"
<ppq> hunggar: keine ahnung, ob das im nautilus geht, hab ich nie probiert. über's terminal ist's imho einfacher und schneller
<ppq> hunggar: du kannst auch einfach den owner ändern, ggf...
<misterx> seamus_d: hast du die gleiche architektur?
<misterx> also bei nem 64bit grundsystem auch ne 64bit live cd?
<seamus_d> misterx: sieht wohl nicht so aus :/ dachte ich hätte die 64bit version geladen... gna
<ppq> hunggar: musst aber gucken dass da kein OS drua finstalliert ist, das dir eine änderung der rechte übelnehmen würde
<misterx> ppq, hunggar ja, das geht über nautilus. aber chmod in der shell finde ich auch schneller
<seamus_d> misterx: ich meld mich in ner stunde wieder  :(
<misterx> hunggar: läuft dann über Rechtsklick → Eigenschaften → Zugriffsrechte
<misterx> seamus_d: okay :)
<misterx> viel erfolg
<hunggar> ppq:  ls -l /mnt/.Trash-1000/
<hunggar> ls: Zugriff auf /mnt/.Trash-1000/ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<ppq> hunggar: grunz, du solltest doch den mountpunkt anpassen ;)
<ppq> kann ja nicht wissen, wo der bei dir ist
<RamSRT10> Hallo. Ich hatte Probleme mit meinem Drucker, er ließ sich nicht mehr ansprechen. Da ich das schon mal hatte, habe ich hplip entfernt und wieder installiert. Allerdings sagt er mir manchmal (habe schon mehrere versuche gestartet), das es noch eine früherre version installiert ist, und zum schluß sagt er mir immer, das der installer nicht weiter machen kann und ich das ganze manuell machen...
<RamSRT10> ...soll. Ich hatte wie gesagt schon früher das problem und habe nichts anderes gemacht wie jetzt auch, nur hat es früher geklappt. Habe es auch schon mit früheren versionen probiert, klappt nicht. Wie entferne ich alles von Hplip? Danke
<misterx> RamSRT10: über die paketquellen installiert? fremdpaket? selbst kompiliert?
<devcow> hi! ;-) eine frage in den raum hat jemand TYPO3 auf ubuntu 11.04 64 bit das image processing lauffähig bekommen (image processing). im typo3 channel hat wohl keiner einen plan.
<hunggar> ppq: sorry, weiß auch nicht, wo der mountpunkt ist. :-[Ich bin der Besitzer der Ordners. Bei Nautilus steht ich darf "Dateien erstellen und löschen" allerdings steht bei Dateizugriff -- und das lässt sich auch nicht ändern. Sollte das geändert werden?
<RamSRT10> misterx: von sourceforge heruntergeladen. Hat bisher immer geklappt ohne Probleme.
<hunggar> ppq: ich glaub, ich hab was kapiert: folgende Ausgabe von ls-l: $ ls -l /media/1tb/.Trash-1000
<hunggar> insgesamt 4
<hunggar> drwx------ 4 ralph ralph 4096 2011-07-12 15:27 expunged
<RamSRT10> misterx: deswegen von sourceforge, weil die version, die normal dabei ist, nicht funktioniert hatte.
<misterx> RamSRT10: als .deb ? oder hast dus kompiliert?
<RamSRT10> misterx: da lädt man die run datei runter, das geht dann alles automatisch.
<hunggar> anscheinend hab ich nur leserechte, kuck mal ob ich das ändern kann.
<hape01> ist es kompliziert, einen zweiten Ubuntu zu verbinden, mti RSH?
<hape01> "Ubuntu Rechner"
<tobiasmichel> Ich habe einem Freund seinen Brotherdrucker eingerichtete
<tobiasmichel> zuerst mit den Ubuntutreibern, dann mit den Brothertreibern. Aber nachdem man den Computer wieder neu stertet funktioniert der Drucker nicht mehr. Man muss jedesmal die Brothertreiber wieder neu installieren.
<tobiasmichel> Kann mir jemand sagen wie man das ohne Neuinstallation nach einem Neustart eingerichtet bekommt?
<hunggar> könnte mir jemand sagen, wie der befehl lautet, um für den Ordner /.Trash-1000 Schreib, Lese und Ausführrechte für den Besitzer festzulegen. Vom Wiki-Artikel schwirrt mir gerade der Kopf von den verschiedenen Zahlen- und Buchstabenkombis
<Fuchs> wem? 
<Fuchs> lesen ist 4, schreiben ist 2, ausfuehren ist 1, macht 7.  Erste Position ist der Besitzer, zweite die Gruppe, dritte alle. 
<jokrebel> tobiasmichel: Welcher Anleitung bist Du denn gefolgt?
<tobiasmichel> jokrebel der im ubuntuusers wiki
<hunggar> Fuchs: würde  chmod urwx /media/1tb/.Trash-1000 oder kommt da noch was dazu?
<Fuchs> der Ausgabe von oben nach zu Urteilen hat u (erste Position) bereits rwx, waere also reichlich sinnlos 
<jokrebel> tobiasmichel: Mehr Input wäre hilfreich. Genauer Druckertyp - was wurde genau in welcher reihenfolge ausgeführt/installiert/konfiguriert? Wie? Fehlermeldungen?…
<hunggar> Fuchs: ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch, wie krieg ich für das Verzeichnis Schreibrechte hinzu? ich finde das sehr kryptisch, sorry
<misterx> hunggar: die rechte bestehen aus drei ziffern
<Fuchs> hunggar: der Besitzer ralph hat bereits Schreibrechte
<Fuchs> hunggar: was genau geht denn nicht? 
<misterx> die erste ziffer zeigt die rechte für den besitzer, die zweite die gruppe, die dritte alle
<misterx> wie fuchs bereits sagte, hat lesen den wert von vier, schreiben den wert von zwei. ein wert von sechs wäre demzufolge 4+2 = lesen+schreiben
<misterx> usw.
<hunggar> Fuchs: also sowas wie: chmod 744 /media/1tb/.Trash-1000? oder chmod -r 744 /media/1tb/.Trash-1000
<Fuchs> -r waere rekursiv, also auch alle Unterordner, pass damit auf
<Fuchs> nur so eine Frage: /media/ klingt fuer mich nach eingehaengtem Speicher, was ist das fuer ein Dateisystem drauf? 
<tobiasmichel> jokrebel: MFC-260C, den genauen Ablauf kann ich nicht mehr wiedergeben, zuerst hat es geklappt mit der ubuntu eigenen treibersuche, dann nach neustart hat er zwar den druckauftrag gegeben, aber der drucker hat sich nicht mehr gerührt, dann die brothertreiber installiert geht, neustart: gleiches problem wie vorher. neuinstallation der brothertreiber: geht...
<Fuchs> (wenn Du es nicht weisst:   mount | grep ltb   sollte es mir sagen
<hunggar> ext 2
<tobiasmichel> bei der neuinstallation wird cups glaub ich neu gestartet, kann es damit evtl. zu tun haben? an den treibern kanns ja nicht liegen, die sind ja installiert.
<Fuchs> hunggar: dann wuerde chmod 744 bedeuten, dass der User ralph alles darf, die Gruppe ralph nur lesen (was kontraproduktiv sein kann), alle anderen nur lesen 
<jokrebel> tobiasmichel: brother-cups-wrapper-extra ist installiert?
<hunggar> Fuchs: dann besser chmod 660?
<Fuchs> hunggar: ich weiss nicht genau was Du schlussendlich haben willst
<hunggar> Fuchs: ich möchte nur, dass ich dieses Trash Verzeichnis löschen kann, was bisher nicht ging.
<Fuchs> nicht ging ist keine Fehlermeldung
<tobiasmichel> jokrebel: ja war installiert, vor der brothertreiberinstallation hab ich das glaub ich in synaptic deinstalliert, weil irgendwo stand man soll vor der brothertreiberinstallation die ubuntutreiber deinstallieren. war das falsch?
<Fuchs> Du hast Schreibrechte da drauf, hoechstens ggf. auf ein Unterverzeichnis nicht
<seamus_d> misterx: okay... ich dachte ich versuche es mit kantonix 64bit
<seamus_d> misterx: gleicher fehler wie bei ubuntu
<misterx> seamus_d: kommst du da in den text-mode?
<hunggar> Fuchs: ok, das mit der Fehlermeldung war ein bisschen kompliziert. Beim Löschversuch über Terminal in gnome ist mir das System eingefroren. In der Konsole hatte ich die ganze Zeit Fehlermeldungen und mir war nicht ganz klar, wie ich die von der Konsole kopieren und posten kann, damit ich sie hier zeigen kann. Ich probier es jetzt mal mit chmod 660
<jokrebel> tobiasmichel: wenn es mit den Ubuntu-Mittel einmal ging und dann nicht mehr, mit den Hersteller-Treiber aber genauso, denke ich dass Du einfach bei der Installation _beider_ was versemmelt hast. Bevorzuzugen ist IMHPO generel das Ubuntueigene Zeugs.
<seamus_d> misterx: nope... kannst du eine distro empfehlen, die ich vllt live booten kann?
<xperia> hallo allerseits. was muss ich auf mein ubuntu server tun damit das loggen von modrewrite funktioniert ?
<misterx> seamus_d: ich verwende gern ne gentoo-basierende rescue disk
<misterx> ich guck mal auf distrowatch, welche das ist…
<misterx> blöde frage: nen anderen monitor/anschluss am mainboard hast du nicht?
<seamus_d> misterx: ich hab noch 25 rohlinge.... go ahead
<seamus_d> misterx: ne :( leider nicht
<misterx> seamus_d: SystemRescueCd
<jokrebel> tobiasmichel: Und wie und was Du über Herstelleranleitungen installiert hast (und ob und wie überhaupt man das wieder loswird) da hab ich keine Ahnung davon, schon allein weil ich noch nie einen Brother-Drucker hatte.
<misterx> guck trotzdem bei deiner kanotix da ob du nich vll doch irgendwelche boot-options eingeben kannst…
<dreamon__> ppq, au weg zwick.. wenn der Bildschirmschoner den Bildschirm abschaltet.. dann geht er nicht mehr ein.. so ein dreck
<misterx> irgendwas im sinne von "sei gesprächig" (weg mit dem splash-screen) und "text" (kein x…)
<misterx> und wenn das system oben sein sollte, immer mal Ctrl+Alt+F1 drücken, vll kommst du da in ne shell…
<misterx> andere frage: ab welchem punkt wird dein bildschirm schwarz? was siehst du noch?
<menace> äh, ist irgendwas mit dem Ubuntu Repo los? ich kann die sourcen von gcc-4.2-base nicth holen, permission denied: http://pastebin.com/zF3XDY2X
<seamus_d> misterx: das was immer relativ lange dort steht, bevor er schwarz wird, ist, dass er eine firewire shcnittstelle eingerichtet hat (bei ubuntu nun)
<tobiasmichel> jokrebel: schade, daß da was versemmelt ist, der gedanke kam mir auch schon. kannst du mir für die zukunft, nach einer neuinstallation einen tip geben, wie ich den drucker installier?
<hunggar> wie verwende ich das paket pastebinit? Möchte gern mal die Fehlerausgabe meiner Konsole posten
<Fuchs> befehl | pastebinit 
<Fuchs> oder pastebinit /pfad/zu/datei 
<RamSRT10> misterx: Problem dahingehend gelöst, das ich hplip als tarball installiert habe. Ergo selber kompiliert. jetzt ging es. Warum ging die run datei nicht?
<hunggar> legt pastebinit eine datei an, oder muss diese vorher angelegt werden?
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Hast du eine Idee, wie der Bildschirmschoner (Desktophintergrund ein und aus schaltet.) Mein Backlight wir nicht hell nur wenn ich setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00
<dreamon__> mache wird es hier hell.. kann ich das irgendwie integrieren.. ?
<Fuchs> dreamon__: noch mal in verstaendlich bitte
<seamus_d> misterx: SystemRescue mit 64bit kernel gibt einen schwarzen bildschirm (aber immerhin ein signal)
<jokrebel> tobiasmichel: Wie gesagt - da ich keine Brother-Drucker besitze kann ich auch nur mutmasen. Aber die Wiki-Artikel sind in der Regel schon gut und zielführend: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Drucker. Irgendwelche Fremdanleitungen von Herstellern oder auch Anderen sollte man IMHO gnerell etwas skeptisch gegenüberstehn.
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Sry. Hab hier einen Laptop. Hab heute mit ppq hinbekommen das wir doch ein Bild haben. Grund war das die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nicht hell wurde. Wenn ich mit nomodeset in grub übergabe. Dann war bild sauber da.. aber mit vesa.
<dreamon__> Erst als wir mit setpci die daten übergaben.. das das Backlight von meinem Notebook ein und ich sah das erste mal eine Gui.
<tobiasmichel> jokrebel: ok danke. bei dem lexmarkdrucker meiner freundin wars grad umgekehrt, lexmarkeigenes linuxprogramm installiert und alles lief wie geschmiert, aber der ist auch offiziell linuxunterstützt.
<dreamon__> Jetzt ist es aber so, wenn der Bildschirmschoner den Desktop auf dunkel schaltet.. wird es nicht mehr hell.. gleiches Problem
<Fuchs> dreamon__: so weit so gut. Und wo wird das nun wieder noetig? 
<misterx> RamSRT10: kA warum die run nicht ging :)
<Fuchs> dreamon__: auf dunkel oder komplett aus?  
<Fuchs> dreamon__: weil das auf dunkel kann man dem abgewoehnen, fuer das aus muss ggf. xset herhalten
<seamus_d> misterx: ich hab nun mal mit 800*600 konsole gestartet und da gibt es krassen grafik-müll :(
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist aus und krieg sie nur wieder hell wenn ich den befehl eingebe
<RamSRT10> trotzdem danke. Man muß nicht immer alles verstehen;-)
<misterx> seamus_d: eh? müsstest du nicht eigentlich in ner konsole ohne grafik starten?
<seamus_d> misterx: ich seh lila und weiß und schwarz und ich miene auch roht zu sehen... viele streifen, vertikal und horizontal :/
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Ja unter energieoptionen geht das deaktivieren.. aber schön wär schon wenn es von alleine ginge.. Ausschalten geht .. aber das einschalten wieder wenn ich z.B. die Maus berühre eben nicht mehr
<seamus_d> misterx: roht -> rot -.-
<misterx> seamus_d: verändern sich die farben, wenn du ein paar mal return drückst?
<seamus_d> misterx: es flackert sowieso noch... vllt lädt er noch was?
<Fuchs> dreamon__: nimm einen vernuenftigen Bildschirmschoner  (xscreensaver?), bei dem man das blank separat ausknipsen kann. 
<misterx> möglich. kein plan.
<misterx> seamus_d: eigentlich müsste er ein wenig booten, dich dann nach deinem keyboard-layout fragen (10 für de, ansonsten haste halt us mit qwerty)
<misterx> und dann müsstest du in ner shell rauskommen.
<misterx> wobei, halt, zuerst müsstest du gefragt werden, welchen kernel du booten willst. aber soweit kommst du, oder?
<seamus_d> misterx: jop.... da hab ich schon einen ausgewählt gehabt... da kann man ja boot optionen einstellen... nun hab ich einen gefunden der geht, die VGA konsole
<Fuchs> dreamon__: ansonsten wuerde ich mal schauen, ob ein Setzen der Beleuchtung unterhalb von /sys/class/backlight/  dieses Verhalten hervorruft, 
<seamus_d> misterx: noch bin ihc nicht in der shell, aber es bleibt spannend
<Fuchs> dreamon__: wenn ja: da die Schreibrechte wegnehmen
<seamus_d> misterx: shell... dann versuch ich mal reinzukommen
<seamus_d> misterx: sudo -> _sudo ?
<misterx> seamus_d: du bist root, lass das mit dem sudo ,)
<misterx> brauchst du nicht
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Hab gerade ein game.. (world of goo) gestartet.. Auch wieder schwarz geworden.. weiß der deibel was da los ist
<Fuchs> dreamon__: das duerfte dann eine Aufloesung gewesen sein 
<Fuchs> dreamon__: problemlos ueberpruef- und korrigierbar mit CTRL+ALT+F1, einloggen, DISPLAY=:0 xrandr   
<seamus_d> misterx: so.... der chroot befehl hat keinen fehler angezeigt, und trägt nun ein # statt einem % am ende des eingabe prompts... ist das gut?^^
<misterx> ja :)
<dreamon__> Fuchs Cant open Display
<misterx> probier mal uname -r
<Fuchs> dreamon__: interessant. X laeuft noch? 
<misterx> seamus_d: dein host, hat der sich geändert?
<Fuchs> dreamon__: und den Befehl _genau_ so geschrieben, inkl. Gross- und Kleinschreibung? 
<dreamon__> Fuchs, ja, aber beides Dunkel.. seh nur weil lampe drauf scheint
<dreamon__> ups
<seamus_d> misterx: falls du root@sysresccd meinst , nein :/ der ist gleich geblieben
<seamus_d> misterx: aber die root directory scheint die des installierten ubuntus zu sein
<seamus_d> misterx: internet verbindung steht auch
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Ausgabe ist da.. mom kannst als nopaste haben
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Oh mist.. bin ja im Textmodus.. kanns nicht pastn. Was willst du wissen?
<misterx> seamus_d: na, klingt doch gut
<maria-chellini> hi. möchte gern vorm verkaup meines computers die festplatte "richtig" löschen und bin so auf linux gestossen. könnt ihr profis mir sagen welches programm ich jetzt brauch? ;-)
<misterx> jetzt die beiden pakete installieren, die ppq genannt hatte
<Fuchs> dreamon__: interessant, in dem Fall ist es wirklich nur das backlight
<Fuchs> dreamon__: welche Aufloesung aktuell aktiv ist, und ob das der Standard ist
<seamus_d> ppq: magst du mir nochmal die pakete nennen... wäre nun soweit :/
<seamus_d> ppq: für den ATI graka treiber
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Ja, und der scheiß geht aus.. sobald ich die Auflösung ändere oder Bildschirmschoner.. wie auch immer
<misterx> fglrx und fglrx-irgendwas
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_sicher_löschen  such Dir eins aus. 
<misterx> seamus_d: sudo apt-cache search fglrx
<Fuchs> dreamon__: obiges mal ausprobieren mit /sys/class/backlight/* 
<dreamon__> Fuchs, obiges?
<seamus_d> misterx: got it
<alamar> maria-chellini: du könntest auch boot&nuke ausprobieren
<dreamon__> Fuchs, in backlight ist nur acpi_video0 drin.
<Fuchs> dreamon__: ja, so weit so gut
<Fuchs> dreamon__: da drin hat es Dateien, auf die nimmst Du probehalber mal die Schreibrechte weg
<maria-chellini> alamar  dban hatte ich schon gefunden, wollte sich aber nicht auf meinem usb stick installieren lassen  :(
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Den Bug gibts hier zum nachlesen -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/null/+bug/779166
<dreamon__> Fuchs, ok
<seamus_d> ppq: misterx ganz viele could not load /lib/modules/2.6.38-std220-amd64/modules.dep: No such file or directory - errors... aber installiert ist es wohl
<seamus_d> ppq: misterx muss ich den treiber noch irgenwie laden oder würde nun ein reboot genügen?
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Habe rechte auf 000 gestellt.. world of goo gestartet.. schwarz
<bekks> seamus_d: Das ist kein Treiber. Das ist eine Datei mit module dependencies, die allerdings nicht existiert.
<Fuchs> dreamon__: dann aktuell keine Ahnung, und in 5 Minuten muss ich weg
<seamus_d> bekks: ist das so fatal wie er mir sagt?
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Oh schade
<ppq> seamus_d: ein 'aticonfig --initial' macht die xorg.conf. da du in dieser live-cd offenbar nicht den gleichen kernel wie im installierten system hast, muss das modul nochmal neu gebaut werden, wenn du bootest. ich weiß nicht, ob das gehen würde, aber du kannst mal ein 'dpkg-reconfigure fglrx' in deine /etc/rc.local schreiben, dann dürfte der rechner beim nächsten start ohne dein zutun den treiber neu konfigurieren (und das modul neu bauen). wenn das 
<ppq> klappt kannstr du beim nächsten reboot das wieder aus der rc.local rausnehmen
<bekks> seamus_d: Nö, die Datei existiert halt einfach nicht.
<dreamon__> Fuchs,  ist das normal das nach reboot die Rechte wieder weg sind?
<bekks> dreamon__: Die Rechte worauf?
<seamus_d> ppq: drück die daumen, ich reboote....
<misterx> seamus_d: viel erfolg
<dreamon__> bekks, /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video  .. wir wollten die sperren.. 
<Guest10474> hi, kann mir jemand helfen, meine Soundkarte zu konfigurieren? Ich hab die tipps hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung schon durch...
<ppq> seamus_d: vor das "exit 0" in der rc.local!
<seamus_d> misterx: ppq ihr seit miene wochenhelden!
<misterx> klingt, als wärest du erfolgreich gewesen :)
<k4v> in pavucontrol taucht meine karte nicht mehr auf...
<k4v> alsa-mäßig sieht aber alles okay aus.
<seamus_d> :)))
<seamus_d> letzte frage dazu: wie ist das nun mit kernel updates? misterx , ppq 
<misterx> sollten deinen treiber eiiiigentlich nicht berühren…?
<ppq> seamus_d: dkms dürfte als abhängigkeit installiert worden sein als du fglrx installiert hast, das baut dir für jeden neuen kernel das modul neu
<misterx> weiß ich aber offengestanden nicht sicher
<seamus_d> naja zur not boote ich den alten kernel
<seamus_d> das ubuntu sagt mir nun, dass ich mal die FGLRX treiber installieren soll.... das ignoriere ich getrost?
<seamus_d> bzw ich soll ihn aktivieren
<dreamon__> ppq, Ich bin jetzt entnervt.. ich installier glaub 10.10 da scheint das Problem nicht aufzutreten.
<bekks> dreamon__: /sys wird erst beim booten "befüllt" - selbstverständlich überleben Rechteänderungen dort keinen Reboot.
<kleinerdrache> ppq dankeschön, habe mal an vbiserv geschrieben mal sehen was die tun.  Ansonsten: Wo gäbe es noch gute ubuntu vserver zu mieten, die auch günstig sind?
<misterx> seamus_d: kein plan. :)
<misterx> kleinerdrache: simplyroot.de
<dreamon__> bekks, Ok, dann ist klar.
<bekks> dreamon__: Momentan hast Du 11.04?
<ppq> kleinerdrache: frag mal nebenan, in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jwi> dreamon__: vorher vllt erst mal nur den kernel aus 10.10 testen :)
<bekks> dreamon__: Du kannst das übrigens auch in die rc.local eintragen, dann werden die Rechte halt nach dem Reboot neu gesetzt.
<ppq> kleinerdrache: am besten mit deinen genauen anforderungen und vorstellungen an den hoster
<seamus_d> ppq: ubuntu will nun, dass ich die FGLRX treiber aktiviere... das ist so ein "Additional Drivers" fenster... mach ich das?
<ppq> seamus_d: hast du eigentlich gerade :) aber klick mal drauf, evtl. merkt jockey dann dass das schon passiert ist und gibt ruhe
<ppq> seamus_d: du kannst jockey aber auch einfach deinstalliere
<dreamon__> jwi, Hab gerade LiveCD drin.. die bootet sauber in die Gui.. ganz Problemlos.. Hammer
<seamus_d> ppq: downloading and installing
<kleinerdrache> ppq, danke
<kleinerdrache> misterx, erfahrungen gemacht?
<seamus_d> ppq: läuft! Danke! DAnke! DaNke! DanKe! DankE! ;-)
<seamus_d> misterx: danke auch dir nochmal!
<ppq> :)
<misterx> kleinerdrache: vor längerer zeit. gut. → #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jwi> dreamon__: dann wird zwischen 2.6.35 und .38 wohl irgendwas am backlight-code in i915 futsch gegangen sein
<misterx> seamus_d: kein ding. hab gern geholfen. endlich konnt' ich mal. :)
<seamus_d> ich werd nun das weiter suchen... weg vom rechner, irgendwohin, wo keine codezeilen lauern ;) bis bald vermutlich!
<ppq> jwi: nein, zwischen 2.6.38-6 und 2.6.38-8
<bekks> ppq: Sicher? :)
<ppq> bekks: ja
<dreamon__> jwi, Ja, hab das Problem in mehreren Distros gefunden.. ist eine Kernel sache.. hab auch auf -10 upgedated.. aber ging auch nicht
<jwi> ah? na dann würde sich ein bisect doch lohnen, so viele commits dürften das in /gpu/drm ja dann nicht mehr sein
<bekks> dreamon__: Dann bau Dir doch mal einen aktuellen 2.6.39
<jokrebel> gn8
<ppq> bekks: hab den zugehörigen bug-report gelesen vorhin, sehr spezifisches problem, mit dem 2.6.38-6 ging wohl alles noch sauber.
<dreamon__> bekks, Mist hab gerade 11.04 gekillt.
<ppq> bekks: mit was neuerem nur mit dem workaround 'sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00'
<dreamon__> Ich werd ab jetzt nie mehr direkt installieren, sondern vorher die LiveCD austesten.. 
<ppq> dreamon__: das entziehen der schreibrechte für die steuerungsdateien der helligkeit kannst du auch via /etc/rc.local erledigen
<dreamon__> ppq, Das hat nichts gebracht.. sonst hätte ich es eingetragen..
<ppq> achso
<dreamon__> ppq, Das gemeine war.. der Bildschirmschoner/Energiesparmods hat Backlight abgeschaltet.. das hab ich dann deaktiviert.. dann ein Game gestartet.. und wieder dunkel.. 
<Alchimedes> Guten Abend zusammen, hab mal ne Frage... benutze als icq-client pidgin... ich finde keine Moeglichkeit Pidgin ausser ueber nen kill befehl zu beenden..
<Alchimedes> also jedesmal die pid raussuchen und dann sigterm blafasel
<dreamon__> Alchimedes, Welches Ubuntu?
<Alchimedes> glaube 10.10
<xaxas> schon mal unter systemüberwachung geschaut, Alchimedes?
<Robert_Zenz> Alchimedes, einfach im Menü auf Quit gehen tut nicht?
<dreamon__> 10.10 zeigts im Panel an.
<bekks> Alchimedes: nopaste bitte mal "lsb_release -a"
<Alchimedes> jo sehr gut
<Alchimedes> 10.04
<Alchimedes> lts
<bekks> ,nopaste? Alchimedes 
<shetlandpony> Alchimedes: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Alchimedes> hatte das 11er drauf aber hat diverse Hardware nicht erkannt
<Alchimedes> @shetlandpony ok
<bekks> ,bot? Alchimedes 
<shetlandpony> Alchimedes: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Alchimedes> @bekks ist gepastet...
<bekks> Und ich soll raten, wo?
<Alchimedes> ok.. #437203
<bekks> Eine URL bitte...
<Alchimedes> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/437203/
<lana> Hallo.
<Alchimedes> @Robert_Zens wieso? unter ps aux | grep "pidgin" seh ich den prozess
<Alchimedes> menue quit gibt es nicht
<lana> Wie kann man den AV-Out der Digitalkamera über USB in Ubuntu verarbeiten?
<dreamon__> Alchimedes, Normalerweise sieht man ein icon.. im Panel wenn pidgin läuft.. rechtsklick und beenden .. fertig
<lana> Wenn man die Kamera ansteckt wird direkt der interne Speicher angesprochen.
<bekks> lana: AV-Out gibts nicht über USB.
<Alchimedes> @dreamon jo das stimmt
<Alchimedes> aber es bendet nur das fenster nicht das Programm
<lana> Es ist der selbe Stecker.
<Alchimedes> b.z.w. schliesst das fenster
<bekks> lana: Was ja nicht sein kann - weil usb kein tv-out ist.
<dreamon__> Alchimedes, ähm.. wenn das fenster zumachst.. ja.. aber ich sprach vom Icon im Panel.. und nicht vom Fenster
<misterx> gute nacht zusammen
<Alchimedes> hm... hab kein icon
<lana> Im Benutzerhandbuch steht USB 2.0, der Anschluss selbst ist jedoch proprietär.
<dreamon__> Alchimedes, Sieht aus wie ne sprechblase und grüner Punkt bei..
<Alchimedes> ja aber da gibt es leider keinen punkt zum beenden
<dreamon__> Alchimedes, Ach du hast ihn gefunden? Rechtsklick drauf.. beenden
<Alchimedes> rechtsklick gibt nur "aus panel entfernen" "info" aber kein beenden
<dreamon__> Alchimedes, Dann hast du das Falsche Symbol oder daneben geklickt
<Alchimedes> aber hab auch keinen gruenen punkt... sprich pidgin wird nicht im panel angezeigt..
<dreamon__> Alchimedes, Dann hast du die trayanzeige deaktiviert.. aber ich weiß nicht wie die im Panel genannt wird.. hmpf
<Alchimedes> trotzdem danke find das schon raus... 
<lana> Gibt es keine Möglichkeit den USB-Port wie einen AV-PORT zu behandeln?
<lana> Dann könnte man die Digitalkamera direkt als Webcam nutzen.
<dreamon__> lana, Wenn das ein AVPort ist.. dann geht ich davon aus.. das es Analog ist. Sprich Cinch Video / Audio signal.. das kannst du über einen converter in Digital Usb konvertieren.
<dreamon__> lana, Aber macht das sinn?
<bekks> lana: Nein.
<lana> Ich weiß es nicht.
<Alchimedes> @dreamon verfluchte sch.... super billig... ->einstellungen ->Kontrollleisten Icon Anzeigen... oh man..
<bekks> lana: Ein USB Port ist kein AV-Out. Auch wenn Du das gerne haben möchtest, technisch geht das nicht.
<Alchimedes> ab jetzt nur noch konsole... dann gibt es solche sorgen nicht
<lana> Man kann den proprietären Anschluss jedenfalls sowohl als Verbindung zur Speicherkarte als auch für AV-Out nutzen.
<dreamon__> Alchimedes, Ist es das benachrichtungsfeld.. ich weiß es nicht mehr
<Alchimedes> dreamon wie beschrieben unter einstellungen icon anzeigen lassen war bei mir deaktiviert
<dreamon__> lana, Na, dann muß schon die Type der Kamera nennen, dann kann man 100% aussagen treffen.
<Alchimedes> jetzt brauch ich bier.....
<lana> Es handelt sich um eine „DMC-FS10“ von Panasonic.
<dreamon__> Alchimedes, Oh.. gratuliere
<Alchimedes> haha.. danke Deine Spuernase brachte den Erfolg
<dreamon__> lana, Ok, und was willst du nun genau machen.
<lana> Der USB-Port am Computer soll quasi als AV-In fungieren.
<lana> Gibt es dafür eine Software?
<bekks> lana: Das wird am Rechner nicht gehen.
<dreamon__> lana, DAs hab ich kapiert.. aber was willst du machen? dann sag ich dir obs geht oder nicht
<lana> Ich will das Videosignal der Kamera am Computer empfangen, so einfach.
<dreamon__> lana, Hast du fotos oder einen Film gemacht und den Willst du auf den PC übertragen? Achja.. dann ist klar.
<dreamon__> lana, Das geht aber nicht so.. du machst die SD karte aus deinem Foto raus. kopierst die Dateien auf den PC.. mit kartenleser..
<dreamon__> und schaust sie da schön an.. 
<bekks> dreamon__: Vielleicht glaubt Sie Dir ja ;)
<dreamon__> Oder du schließt die Kamera direkt mit Usb kabel an Kamera an.. wenn eins dabei war.. und schaltest Fotoaparat an.. und kopierst die Daten rüber
<dreamon__> bekks, Ich kann mich Frauen besser (ich trinke weniger bekks als du) ;)
<bekks> dreamon__: Wenn Du wüsstest ;)
<lana> Dann ist der AV-Out nur dafür da, um sich Videos die bereits gespeichert wurden auf einem Fernseher oder ähnlichem Gerät anzusehen?
<bekks> lana: Ja, das sollte auch so in der Anleitung stehen.
<dreamon__> lana, der AV ist nur dafür gedacht, für Leute die einen TV haben der mit den Karten nicht umgehen kann.. das man sie vorführt.. und das noch in einer Lausigen Qualtität.
<lana> Man kann also das Signal der Kamera nicht direkt als Video übertragen?
<bekks> lana: Nein, zum 3. Mal.
<lana> Das klingt nach einem derben Konstruktionsfehler.
<dreamon__> lana, Doch.. aber es macht NULL Sinn.. Ist umständlich, qualtitätsverlust und dazu noch langwierig und nervig
<lana> Mit der Einstellung kommt man nicht weit.
<dreamon__> Haha.. bekks das ist doch ein Fall für dich.. 
<bekks> lana: Deswegen kauft man eine höherwretige Kamera, die das auch in entsprechender Qualität ausgeben kann.
<lana> Wenn es möglich wäre, dann hätte man zum einen eine halbwegs brauchbare Digitalkamera, und dazu noch eine HD-Webcam.
<ring0> ,ot? lana 
<shetlandpony> lana: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<bekks> lana: Es ist auch möglich - aber nicht mit der Hardware, die man zuhause hat, oder sich dort leisten will.
<Alchimedes> es ist durchaus moeglich kamera signale ueber usb an den rechner zu senden ... wie sonst funktionieren webcams ?? aber ueber av? keine chance
<dreamon__> Nimm deine SDkarte aus dem Foto in den PC rein.. und schau dein Zeug an.. wo ist das problem.. 
<lana> Es wäre zu schön gewesen, wenn Ubuntu dafür eine Lösung geboten hätte.
<bekks> lana: Es ist ein technisches Problem, kein Ubuntu-Problem.
<lana> Ja, leider.
<lana> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
<Alchimedes> av steht das nicht fuer...  
<Alchimedes> was ubuntu so alles koennen muss
<papachaotica> eierlegendewollmilchsau
<lana> Ja, genau die wäre es gewesen!
<Alchimedes> so mal pennen gehen, n8
<RichyW> mit welchem befehl kann ich prüfen ob z.b. mythlcdserver gestartet ist?
<bekks> ps aux
<RichyW> bekks: der spuckt mir das aus: ERROR: Unsupported option (BSD syntax) und zusätzlich jedemenge auswahl an buchstaben für verschiedene funktionen, gibts da einen standard?
<bekks> RichyW: Ich hätte gerne die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" und die exakte, vollständige Befehlszeile, die Du da eintippst.
<RichyW> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401497/
<HarrySp> RichyW, ps aux|grep -i mythlcdserver
<RichyW> ok danke woher weiß ich denn das da ''-i'' stehen muss?
<bekks> ps aux | grep myth
<bekks> das reicht schon
<HarrySp> RichyW, das bewirkt bei der Suche durch grep nur, dass nicht auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung geachtet wird
<RichyW> achso wunderbar danke und das grep filtert es richtig?
<bekks> grep sucht nach "myth" - kleingeschrieben. 
<bekks> grep -i sucht nach "myth" - egal wie geschrieben
<RichyW> ok das ist echt klasse
<HarrySp> RichyW, ja. Falls dich das mit den "Pipes"  ( | Zeichen) interessiert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Umleitungen#Der-Pipe-Operator
<RichyW> ja das interessiert mich sowie alles andere an linux nur verstehe ich ohne konkrete beispiele an meinem Lappi nicht viel.
<bekks> RichyW: Dafür sind wir hier - wenn Du was nicht verstehst, es vielleicht auch mal nachgelesen hast, und du trotzdem nicht weiterkommst - frag einfach :)
<RichyW> :-)
<bekks> Meistens nimmt dich niemand an die Hand, und sagt Dir "bewege nun den rechten Zeigerfinger über der Maus" - aber mit ein bisschen Eigeninitiative wird das sehr schnell klappen :)
<RichyW> der befehl: find . | grep   <Datei>   sucht doch auch unterordner nach der Datei? oder sehe ich das falsch?
<bekks> Siehst Du richtig. ABER.
<bekks> Useless use of grep: find . -iname "Dateiname"
<bekks> Da braucht man kein grep
<bekks> .oO( Jetzt ist er umgefallen... )Oo.
<Rodon> hallo
<Rodon> ist noch wer online?
<ppq> nee :)
<Rodon> na hätt ja sein können :P
<ppq> ,frag? Rodon
<shetlandpony> Rodon: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Rodon> kkk
<Rodon> dann frag ich mal direkt drauf los. unzwar hab ich derzeit ein ziemlich instabiles bis nicht funktionierendes netz bei ubuntu 11.04. es kann allerdings nicht an der hardware liegen denn unter win7 gibts keine probleme.
<ppq> Rodon: wlan?
<Rodon> laut der ifconfig verliert eth0 alle rx packets
<Rodon> nein
<Rodon> lan
<Rodon> direktverbindung zum router
<bekks> lsb_release -a, dmesg, ifconfig -a, netstat -rn, mii-tool ethX nach nopaste bitte
<ppq> 'lspci | pastebinit' bitte
<bekks> ja, und lspci auch :)
<Rodon> da ich derzeit eigentlich gar nix mehr machen kann muss ich auch über meinen laptop schreiben und die sache mit dem copy-paste wird ein wenig länger dauern. ;)
<bekks> usb stick...
<Rodon> jap
<bekks> und wenn Du schon dabei bist:
<Rodon> trotzdem dauerts 2 min ^^
<bekks> lsmod bitte auch noch.
<Rodon> bei dmesg geht die hälfte verloren da viel zu viele infos
<bekks> dmesg > dmesg.txt
<bekks> und dmesg.txt hochladen.
<bekks> Selbst wenn du den kernel ring buffer auf 17 oder 18 gesetzt hast, kann man das noch nopasten.
<Rodon> ok
<Rodon> http://nopaste.info/35c8479be8.html <-- die dmesg
<Rodon> http://nopaste.info/d017b8ac45.html <-- die anderen abfragen
<Rodon> woops
<Rodon> lspci vergessen
<Rodon> http://nopaste.info/444115ea7f.html <--- die lspci
<Rodon> http://nopaste.info/fe3f40d3e3.html <-- lsmod
<Rodon> hab ich was vergessen?
<ppq> Rodon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/699761
<Rodon> d.h. zusammengefasst ich soll einfach den treiber von r8169 nach r8168 wechseln.
<Rodon> ok, das denke ich krieg ich hin
<Rodon> danke!
<ppq> probier das mal
<ppq> erstmal: 'sudo modprobe -r r8169' und 'sudo modprobe r8169', musst nicht extra den neusten bauen zum testen
<Rodon> ok
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-13
<Rodon> da sagt er mir das er r8169 nicht findet...
<Denny_Crane1> 01:52:11.192501 IP webserver.meinedomain.de.vnc-server > 192.168.0.228.boldsoft-lm: R 0:0(0) ack 1 win 0
<Denny_Crane1> das heißt jetzt nicht wirklich das ich nen vnc auf meinem server habe oder? und wieso fragt mein desktop pc diesen bitte ab?
<ppq> Denny_Crane1: kein backtrack support hier :p
<Denny_Crane1> ppq: das is auch kein backtrack... das is ein tcpdump von meinem webserver und das... ist dein deb ^^
<Rodon> ppq: danke nochmal.
<Rodon> ppq: der neue (r8168) treiber ist installiert, der eintrag für den alten treiber (r8169) in die blacklist.conf ist erfolg und neu gestartet wurde auch schon, allerdings wird der alte treiber laut lsmod | grep immer noch geladen...
<Rodon> soooo
<Rodon> hab jetzt versucht den r8169-treiber manuell zu löschen
<Rodon> selbst jetzt lädt er den noch
<Rodon> wenn ich den r8169 mit hilfe von rmmod deaktiviere und r8168 per hand mit modprobe lade funktioniert mein netz wies soll, aber leider muss ich das jedes mal per hand machen...
<Rodon> kann mir da jmd. weiter helfen?
<rumpe1> Rodon, deaktivieren ginge z.B. mit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist und einfache bootscripte wären was für /etc/rc.local ... fällt mir dazu ein
<Rodon> also geblacklistet hab ich
<Rodon> er lädt ihn trotzdem noch
<rumpe1> hm... vielleicht falsches modul? meldet modprobe irgend einen fehler bzgl. der blacklist in dmesg? Ansonsten einfach deine manuelle lösung in rc.local einfügen.
<Rodon> ich guck mal nach
<Rodon> rumpel, also ich finde in der dmesg keinen fehler bzgl. der blacklist
<Rodon> hoffe mal das das mit der rc.local funktioniert
<rumpe1> keine ahnung, ob die explizit erwähnt wird ... vielleicht erscheint was als error/warning/modprobe...
<rumpe1> aber rc.local sollte funktionieren, ist halt nicht so sauber
<Rodon> aber ist schon komisch
<rumpe1> kannst ja mal deine blacklist in nen pastebin legen
<Rodon> da packe ich den alten treiber auf die blacklist, lösche ihn sogar per hand soweit es geht und er lädt trotzdem noch...
<jwi> initramfs?
<rumpe1> hmm... ich hab hier r8169 noch in der /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules   ... möglicherweise kann man da den treiber explizit angeben (ist per default wohl ein ein platzhalter)
<Rodon> mom
<Rodon> mir rauscht gerade ubuntu komplett ab...
<Rodon> moment bitte
<rumpe1> Rodon, ah... liegt wohl scheinbar wirklich am initramfs: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/r8169-trotz-blacklist-geladen-nic-rtl8111-mit/#post-1821882
<shetlandpony> rumpe1's url: http://tinyurl.com/6b2yq6l |        R8169 trotz blacklist geladen, NIC RTL8111 mit Treiber des Herstellers › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Rodon> ok
<Rodon> danke rumpel
<Rodon> ich gucks mir mal an
<black> moin moin, hab ein netbook medion akoya e1226 und ubuntu 11.04. wie KA
<black> soory, vertippt
<black> wie bekomme ich das bluetooth beim systemstart abgeschaltet ? ist immer an auch wenn ich es nicht brauche, jemand ne lösung parat ?
<bullgard4> black: GNOME-Menü System > Preferences > Startup Applications > Blootooth Manager ist deaktiviert?
<black> öhm... moment ich müsste mal nachschauen bullgard4 
<black> oki hab ich mal abgeschaltet, ich mach mal neustart
<black> bullgard4, ist deaktivert und ist immer noch an O.o
<Gurkenglas> Ubuntu sagt mir, damit ich updaten kann müsste ich Speicherplatz freilegen
<Gurkenglas> Könnt ihr mir ne Möglichkeit empfehlen, wie ich das am effizientesten machen kann?
<bullgard4> black: Synaptic > Deaktiviere die Pakete gnome-bluetooth, libbluetooth3, libbluetooth8 und pulseaudio-module-bluetooth.
<black> bullgard4, kann ich dann auch bluetooth jederzeit wieder anschalten oder ist bluetooth dann immer aus? kenn mich halt nit aus 
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: 1. Schritt: '~$ sudo apt-get clean'.
<bullgard4> black: Was meinst Du mit "jederzeit"?
<Gurkenglas> letztes Mal als ich hier was gefragt hab hätt ich noch nicht gewusst was die Zeile meint :D
<Gurkenglas> ~$: command not found
<black> ja wenn ich blutooth halt brauche bullgard4 
<bullgard4> black: Wann brauchst Du denn Bluetooth?
<accendare> Gurkenglas: ohne ~$ 
<Gurkenglas> Keine Reaktion
<Gurkenglas> (Also, außer der Passworteingabe)
<black> bullgard4,  wenn ich daten aufs handy schick zum bleistift 
<Gurkenglas> beim damaligen nochmalversuchen macht er nicht mal was anderes als wenn ich ohne jegliche eingaben enter drücke
<Gurkenglas> -damaligen, wtf
<bullgard4> black: Wie stellst Du Dir das vor? Wann soll Bluetooth aktiv sein und wann nicht?
<black> bullgard4, ja wie gesagt wann ich es halt mal brauche, ka wann :p
<Gurkenglas> accendare?
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: "[07:50]	<Gurkenglas>	Keine Reaktion" <--  Das glaube ich Dir nicht!
<bullgard4> black: Dann darfst Du bluetooth nicht abschalten!
<Gurkenglas> bullgard4, http://www7.pic-upload.de/13.07.11/uywoiqe8o8j8.png
<luchs> black: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dienste
<black> bullgard4, ja aber bluetooth ist ja immer an, sprich beim hochfahren ist ja bluetooth an, ich möcht halt das bt beim systemstart aus ist, zieht unnötig accu
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Das erste Mal hat Dein Computer doch eine Reaktion gezeigt: Es hat Dein Passwort angefordert! --  Unix und Ubuntu haben beide eine komische Eigenschaft: Wenn sie den Kommandozeilenbefehl ausgeführt haben, dann geben sie darübewr keine Mitteilung aus, solange kein Fehler aufgetreten ist.
<Gurkenglas> <Gurkenglas> (Also, außer der Passworteingabe)
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Der 1. Schritt ist erfolgreich ausgeführt worden.
<Gurkenglas> Soll ich jetzt nochmal versuchen zu Updaten?
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Ja.
<Gurkenglas> eh.
<Gurkenglas> wie mach ich denn das
<Gurkenglas> das erste mal war automatisch beim Start
<Gurkenglas> Soll ich neustarten?
<bullgard4> black: Du kannst nicht beides gleichzeitig haben: Bluetooth soll immer verfügbar sein und Bluetooth soll keinen Strom ziehen.
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Warum fragst Du, ob Du neustarten sollst?
<Gurkenglas> Weil er das Update verlangt hat, als ich gestartet hab
<black> ja bullgard4 wie schon gesagt bluetooth ist halt auf dauerbetrieb sozusagen
<Gurkenglas> Und weil ich nicht weiß, wie ich das Update sonst auslösen soll
<Gurkenglas> ("bullgard4")
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Aha. Du brauxhst nicht neuzustarten im Moment. -- Ich rate Dir zu warten, bis wieder eine Meldung kommt, Du sollst aktualisieren.
<bullgard4> black: Ja, laß Bluetooth auf Dauerbetrieb. (Das ist mein Ratschlag an Dich, nachdem ich Deine Bedürfnisse gelsen habe.) 
<Gurkenglas> bullgard4, am Ende des Updates muss ich doch neustarten, oder?
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Nur dann, wenn Dir das der Computer sagt. Und auch nur dann, wenn Du möchtest. Wenn Du nicht möchtest, kannst Du damit auch lange warten.
<Gurkenglas> Okay, nächstes
<Gurkenglas> Ich versuche grade, Java zu installieren
<Gurkenglas> Die Java-Seite hat mir ne "selbstextrahierende" Datei gegeben
<Gurkenglas> http://www.java.com/de/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=de
<Gurkenglas> Das gibt mir ne .bin
<Gurkenglas> Wenn ich versuche, sie zu öffnen, fragt er mich, mit welchem Programm ich sie öffnen will
<black> ich glaub du hast recht bullgard4 hab ich wenigstens kein stress mit dem ein und ausschalten  XD
<Gurkenglas> ...keine Ahnung
<bullgard4> black: Ubuntu ist so konstruiert, daß es auch dann nur möglichst wenig Strom verbraucht.
<Gurkenglas> (Kennt ihr nen Channel wo ich grundlegende technische Fragen zu Elektronik stellen kann?)
<black> bullgard4, nun denne bin ich ja beruhigt *lacht*
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Wie bist Du zu dieser Webseite gelangt?
<Gurkenglas> Welche Webseite
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: "[08:08]	<Gurkenglas>	http://www.java.com/de/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=de"
<Gurkenglas> Ich hab java download gegooglet
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: installier nicht manuell. 
<Gurkenglas> erstes ergebnis http://www.java.com/de/download/
<Fuchs> ,java? Gurkenglas 
<shetlandpony> Gurkenglas, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ,paketverwaltung? Gurkenglas 
<shetlandpony> Gurkenglas, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? Gurkenglas 
<shetlandpony> Gurkenglas, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<skynix> moin
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Ein wichtiger Grundsatz: Installiere nach Möglichkeit nur Pakete, die Ubuntu bereitstellt! Also: lad Dir die Java-Pakete herunter via Synaptic!
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: da Ubuntu darauf ausgelegt ist, dass man unterschiedliche Versionen von Java gleichzeitig installieren kann, schiesst Du Dir ziemlich ins Knie wenn Du das manuell runterlaedst und installierst. Im Wiki hat es einen fixfertigen Knopf zum druecken, mach das lieber so. 
<Gurkenglas> bullgard4, Synaptic?
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: ein graphisches Programm zur Paketverwaltung, folge den Ponylinks. 
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Ja. --  Kennst Du Synaptic nicht?
<Gurkenglas> Fuchs, iwf schieß ich mir da ins Knie
<Gurkenglas> bullgard4, in der Tat
<Gurkenglas> Fuchs, wo ist der Knopf
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: wenn Du manuell Programme installierst, dann weiss die Paketverwaltung nicht, dass Du die hast. Wenn Du nun ein weiteres Programm installierst, welches Java bneoetigt, dann wird Java doppelt installiert, und kommt sich gegenseitig in die Quere
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation   "Jetzt installieren" 
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: trotzdem vorher den Text drumrum lesen 
<Gurkenglas> Wenn Ubuntu mehrere Male Java zulässt, wieso behindern die sich dann
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Führe aus in einem Terminal den Befehl '~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<bullgard4> '
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: tun sie nicht, wenn man es sauber installiert als Ubuntupaket 
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: tun sie, wenn man es von Hand installiert. Unter Ubuntu solltest Du nichts von Hand installieren, in der Regel (paar wenige Ausnahmen) 
<Gurkenglas> bullgard4, wieder ohne das ~$?
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: ich kann Dir wirklich sehr empfehlen, die 3 Links vom Pony zu besuchen und Dich etwas einzulesen 
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Ja.
<Gurkenglas> bullgard4, sagst du mir erstmal was das ist?
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: der Befehl ist unnoetig, synaptic ist eh schon installiert
<Gurkenglas> Nicht von Hand installieren. Wie installiere ich Minecraft nicht von Hand? :D
<Gurkenglas> Fuchs, welches auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation ?
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: das ist dann eine der genannten Ausnahmen, es sei denn, jemand habe ein Paket dafuer erstellt
<Fuchs> dann waere das Paket zu bevorzugen
<Gurkenglas> Ist es schwer, so ein Paket zu erstellen?
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: ich persoenlich wuerde auf das von Sun plaedieren, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache 
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Ja. --  Das Zeichen ~ beduetet Dein Heimatverzeichnis. $ bedeutet den Prompt (in Deinem Heimatverzeichnis). Insgesamt soll das heißen: Du kannst den Befehl als normaler Benutzer in Deinem Heimatverzeichnis ausführen.  
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: fuer Einsteiger: ja. Fuer Leute, die das schon mal gemacht haben: nein 
<Gurkenglas> Dann bezweilfe ich, dass das für Minecraft noch keiner gemacht hätte
 * Fuchs muss nun jedenfalls auf Arbeit, empfiehlt noch einmal klar die obigen 3 Links und wuenscht viel Erfolg.
<Gurkenglas> bullgard4, Bei Sun Java fragt er mich mit welcher Anwendung der Link geöffnet werden soll, und schlägt apturl vor. Soll ich das nehmen?
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Was meinst Du mit "Bei Sun Java" genau?
<Gurkenglas> bullgard4, wie oben erläutert der "Jetzt Installieren"-Knopf unter "Sun Java" auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<dc5ala> Gurkenglas, bei mir schlägt er Ubuntu-Software-Center vor
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Aha! ich kann Dir nicht empfehlen, diesem Ratschlag zu folgen und von dieser Seite Java zu installieren!
<Gurkenglas> Na dann sag mir mal, wie ich das mit Synaptic installiere, was auch immer das heißt
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Zuerst das Paket java-common.
<Gurkenglas> bullgard4, wie bitte?
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Hast Du das Programm 'Synaptic' aufgerufen und geöffnet?
<Gurkenglas> Wie tu ich das?
<bullgard4> Gib mal ein die Tastenkombination Alt+F2.
<Gurkenglas> done
<Gurkenglas> ("Anwendung ausführen" öffnet sich)
<bullgard4> in die erste Zeile eingeben synaptic. Dann Enter drücken.
<Gurkenglas> Ein Warnungsfenser "Ohne Administrationsrechte starten" öffnet sich
<Gurkenglas> In Synaptic hat das "Kurze Einführung"s-Fenster einen Rechtschreibfehler. Hat das noch keiner durchgelesen :D?
<bullgard4> in die erste Zeile eingeben 'sudo synaptic'. Dann Enter drücken. Funktioniert das?
<dc5ala> bullgard4, das wird nicht funktionieren ;)
<Gurkenglas> Das gibt mir keine Warnung, öffnet danach aber auch keine Paketverwaltung
<dc5ala> bullgard4, wenn schon, dass gksu synaptic
<dc5ala> aber er sollte das über sein Menü starten
<dc5ala> dass=dann
<Gurkenglas> Erfordert ein Passwort und funktioniert ohne Warnung.
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Hast Du nun das Programmfenster 'Synaptic' geöffnet?
<Gurkenglas> jau
<bullgard4> Dann gib ein in das Suchfenster 'java'.
<Gurkenglas> done
<bullgard4> Dann siehst Du angzeigt viele Pakete, die alle im Namen haben den String 'java'. Richtig?
<Gurkenglas> In Anbetracht der Infos aus "Kurze Einführung" und dem bisherigen Chat hab ich java-common zur installation vorgemerkt
<Gurkenglas> Und angewendet
<Gurkenglas> Was nun?
<Gurkenglas> (fertig)
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Java ist eine komplexe Angelegenheit. Es kommt jetzt darauf an, was Du mit java machen willst. Sag mir, was Du mit java machen willst.
<Gurkenglas> Sachen wie Minecraft spielen, im Browser Sachen wie Runescape spielen können, Programme wie Eclipse benutzen können
<Gurkenglas> Was braucht noch Java?
<Gurkenglas> ("bullgard4")
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Noch sehr viele andere Anwendungsprogramme benötigen Java. --  Mit Spielen und speziell mit Minecraft kenne ich mich nicht aus. Versuch: lade Dir die weitern Pakete herunter: ca-cerificate-java
<Gurkenglas> Ich meine, wenn ich alles runtergeladen habe was ich für diese Zwecke brauche, was für Sachen gibt es dann noch die ich nicht machen kann
<bullgard4> libaccess-bridge-java
<Gurkenglas> (Auf Windows hab ich nur ein Java installieren müssen :I )
<bullgard4> libaccess-bridge-java-jni
<bullgard4> libhsqldb-java
<Gurkenglas> Es werden jeweils weitere Pakete zum Installieren vorgemerkt, auf denen basieren die genannten anscheinend
<bullgard4> openoffice.org-java-common
<dc5ala> bullgard4, warum soll er diese Pakete installieren?
<Gurkenglas> Wieso brauche ich OpenOffice?
<dc5ala> einfach "sun-java6-jre" und "sun-java6-plugin" installieren, und wenn er selber was entwicklen will halt noch "sun-java6-jdk"
<bullgard4> Das kannst Du besser beantworten als ich. Ich habe es erwähnt, weil die meisten Ubuntu-Benutzer OpenOffice benutzen.
<bullgard4> bzw. nun LibreOfiice
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Bei Java ist die Situation so: Viele Köche verderben den Brei!
<k1l> Im wiki auf uu.de gibts doch nen artikel zu java und den ganzen verschiedenen versionen. 
<dc5ala> ein Java-Programm bringt die benötigten Bibliotheken meistens mit, da muss man nix einzeln installieren, oft sogar ihre eigene JRE ;)
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Die weiteren Pakete, die Synaptic vorgemerkt hat, solltest Du auch installieren.
<Gurkenglas> bullgard4, wieso?
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Es ist so: Oft benötigt ein Paket zum Funktionieren, daß ein weiteres Paket installiert ist. Anderenfalls funktioniert es nicht. Es fehlen ihm die nötigen Progrmmteile. Das nennt man "Abhängigkeit" (dependency).
<Gurkenglas> Wie ich schon gesehen habe, aktiviert ein Paket automatisch auch diejenigen, die es benötigt. Wenn die beiden alleine schon alle anderen ins Boot holen, brauche ich das doch nicht manuell zu machen?
<Gurkenglas> (oder was sind das für Pakete die da mitaktiviert werden?)
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Wenn 2 Pakete schon alle anderen ins Boot holen, brauchst Du das nicht manuell zu machen.
<Gurkenglas> Gurkenglas> (Kennt ihr nen Channel wo ich grundlegende technische Fragen zu Elektronik stellen kann?)
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: "Elektronik", wie Du den Begriff zu meinen scheinst, ist ein sehr allgemeiner Begriff. Dafür gibt es meines Wissens keinen Kanal. Bitte enge Deine Frage ein.
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Meinst Du "ubuntu für Anfänger"?
<Gurkenglas> nope
<ppq> Gurkenglas: komm doch mal rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic - da sind einige e-techniker unter den stammgästen
<Gurkenglas> ich meinte Schaltkreise, Schwingkreise und ähnliche Kreise
<ppq> aber wohl nicht zu dieser unchristlichen zeit :P
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Bitte joine den Kanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic und frag dort noch einmal <ppq>.
<Gurkenglas> ppq?
<nahab> hi----gibt es sowas wie cccleaner für ubuntu ...also weniger wegen des registrys (hat ubuntu ja anscheinend nicht) sondern wegen den verlauf löschen, internetspuren löschen
<ppq> nahab: das kannst man normalerweise im browser machen
<ppq> nahab: im firefox zumindest
<nahab> ja, da ist man bei chrome aber ewig dran, weil der immer nur einen tag löscht (bei ganzen Verlauf löschen)
<ppq> für flash (LC) cookies und DOM cookies muss man allerdings addons wie betterprivacy installieren
<ppq> für chrome/chromium kannst du mal nach nem addon gurgeln, das das für dich macht
<nahab> hab ich ja, nichts gefunden... ich versuchs weiter - danke
<nahab> ah da heist es ja history
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: ja.
<breaker313> Moin. Hat jemand eine gute ANleitung um User die per sftp auf einen Rechner zugreifen gechrooted werden können?
<nahab> also die erklärung bei google erklärt auch nicht wie ich alle aufeinmal löschen kann . zumindest meint man, das die von einer anderen version sprechen
<nahab> gibt es ein verlaufs lösch tool?
<nahab> is sweeper sowas?
<nahab> oh bin ich ein hirni habs gefunden thx und buy
<Gurkenglas> Das kann ja dauern mit dem Installieren
<Gurkenglas> Dem Ladebalken nach zu urteilen, hat er etwa ein 30. fertig
<geser> breaker313: melden sich diese User nur per sftp an oder auch normal?
<breaker313> geser: nur per sftp
<geser> breaker313: scponly kann auch chroot, ich habe es aber mit chroot zusammen noch nicht genutzt, aber vielleicht hilft dir http://sublimation.org/scponly/wiki/index.php/FAQ#Chroot_and_Debian weiter
<breaker313> geser: danke, ich schau es mir mal an
<jokrebel> moing
<Gurkenglas> eh
<Gurkenglas> immer noch 1/30
<Gurkenglas> Und er sagt immer noch, sun-java-jre wird vorbereitet
<Gurkenglas> Könnte da was hängen?
<bullgard4> ja
<Gurkenglas> Wie brech ich das ab?
<Gurkenglas> Das Kreuz im Installationsdialog reagiert nicht, abgesehen vom Aufleuchten beim Maushovern
<Gurkenglas> uh, problem gefunden
<ppq> die lizenz *vermut*
<Gurkenglas> er wartet auf mich die ganze zeit in einem nebenfenster das nur minimiert in der taskleiste zu sehen war auf ne bestätigung
<Gurkenglas> genau, lizenz
<Gurkenglas> Wow, hab ich die schnell durchgelesen
<Gurkenglas> Wieso klappt das nie bei den ganzen Tutorials
<bullgard4> Mismatch
<Gurkenglas> erläutere
<bullgard4> Der Schreiber des Tutorials hat sich einen anderen Leser vorgestellt. Du hast Dir einen anderen Tutorial-Schreiber vorgestellt.
<Gurkenglas> Ok, buzzkill: Ich habe gemeint, dass ich die Lizenz nicht gelesen habe
<Gurkenglas> Installiert
<Gurkenglas> Wie greif ich auf meine Windows-Partition zu?
<Gurkenglas> Ich hab die Java-Pakete installiert. Was jetzt?
<k1l> Gurkenglas: im nautilus anklicken, dann wird sie gemounted
<Gurkenglas> -zugreifen+eine Datei daraus öffnen
<Gurkenglas> nautilus?
<k1l> Der "explorer" unter gnome
<Gurkenglas> Wo finde ich meine Windows-Partition da?
<jokrebel> Gurkenglas: Dort, wo Du bei der Installation gesagt hast, dass es eingehangen werden soll (zB. /Windows)
<Gurkenglas> Ich habs auf zwei Partitionen
<Gurkenglas> Ich bin auf D:, Windows ist C:
<jokrebel> …C und D wirst Du unter Ubuntu nicht finden…
<dc5ala> Gurkenglas, du siehst nur die Namen der Partitionen, keine Laufwerksbuchstaben wie unter Windows
<k1l> Gurkenglas: augen auf machen und auf die bezeichnung klicken die passt. (XX GB festplatte oder partitionsnamen)
<Gurkenglas> Also bei C: wäre dass dann wohl BOOT, habs schließlich nie umbenannt
<jokrebel> Gurkenglas: Nö
<Gurkenglas> jokrebel, was dann?
<Gurkenglas> <Gurkenglas> Ich hab die Java-Pakete installiert. Was jetzt?
<Gurkenglas> .jar wird immer noch vom Archivmanager geöffnet
<jokrebel> Gurkenglas: was hat das mit den Windows-Partitionen zu tun?
<Gurkenglas> jokrebel, nichts. hab nur den neuesten stand des themas von vorhin gepostet, weil ich vom resultat her noch nicht weiter bin
<dc5ala> Gurkenglas, ruf mal die Eigenschaften des .jar auf, dort unter "Öffnen mit" kannst Java 6 Runtime auswählen
<jokrebel> Gurkenglas: Wie gesagt, wenn Du bei der Installation angegeben hast, die Partitionen zB. unter /Windows zu mounten, dann findest Du sie dort. Wenn nicht: Nautilus öffnen - links die Liste durgehen und Augen offen halten nach Größe/Bezeichnung Deiner gesuchten Partition. Die Bezeichnung findest ggf. über GParted raus - eigentlich sollte man das aber schon wissen.
<Gurkenglas> dc5ala, thx
<Gurkenglas> jokrebel, das einzige was da als mein C: in frage käme wäre BOOT
<Gurkenglas> und darauf kam dein Nö
<Gurkenglas> dc5ala, keine Reaktion auf das mit Java öffnen
<jokrebel> Gurkenglas: …dann schau dort doch mal rein. Dann wirst Du vermutlich feststellen dass es eben doch was anderes ist.
<Gurkenglas> versucht zu öffnen
<Gurkenglas> Passwort verlangt
<Gurkenglas> bestätigt, etwa 15 sekunden gewartet, Fehlermeldung:
<Gurkenglas> Einhängen von BOOT nicht möglich
<Gurkenglas> jokrebel, http://www7.pic-upload.de/13.07.11/8xg5ekupdg.png
<jokrebel> Gurkenglas: da steht doch alles. Du wirst erst mal über Windows Deine NTFS-Partition reparieren müssen … falls der 2te Punkt RAID nicht zutrifft.
<Gurkenglas> jokrebel, du hast doch gesagt das wäre nicht C:
<Gurkenglas> Und von Windows aus kann ich doch prima drauf zugreifen
<jokrebel> Gurkenglas: Hatte ich vermutet, da es unter Linux auch so ein Verzeichnis (oft eben auch als separate Partition gibt). Du wirst vermutlich auf Deinem System BOOT und Boot finden können.
<anonymous_> ich möchte ein nicht ubuntu-linux auf einem usb stick als startmedium erstellen - dies scheint aber nicht zu gehen (mit dem üblichen Programm) kann mir jemand helfen ?
<jokrebel> anonymous_: Und weshalb fragst Du gerade hier, wenn Du schon extra betonst, dass es sich nicht um Ubuntu dreht?
<anonymous_> ich arbeite mit ubuntu
<anonymous_> meine aussage war nicht ganz korrekt
<anonymous_> das system UltraOS baut auf ubuntu 10.10 auf, wird vom Programm jedoch nicht erkannt .... vllt weil ich das Abbild von img to iso konvertiert habe 
<LetoThe2nd> "baut auf" -> "ist ein hoffnungslos verbasteltes, das ausser den ersteller niemand auch nur annähernd versteht"
<LetoThe2nd> anonymous_: versuch wie üblich mit unetbootin, und wenns damit nicht geht - frag deren support, oder probier in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke.
<koegs> ,hlc? koegs
<shetlandpony> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber hlc
<koegs> ,hcl? koegs
<shetlandpony> koegs: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<teraspect> hallo zusammen
<teraspect> hab ein problem mit meiner Auflösung. Mein gnome-display-properties zeigt mir keine werte an. Hab versucht die Auflösung per hand in xorg.conf zu ändern. hat jedoch auch keinen erfolgt gehabt
<jokrebel> teraspect: älterer, kleinerer Monitor? VGA? Kabel geprüft?
<buggyer> hallo leute. habe versucht eine Samba + LDAP Kombination aufzusetzten. da dies aber nicht auf Anhieb gelang, habe ich nur die Haelfte meiner User durch 'smbldap-populate' in meinen LDAP Tree bekommen. Wenn ich nun versuche die fehlenden User zu adden (smbldap-useradd) bekomme ich folgenden Fehler: Error: modifications require authentication at /usr/share/perl5/smbldap_tools.pm line 1187, <DATA> line 466.
<teraspect> Neuer Bildschirm 23 zoll, VGA, Kabel steckt
<jokrebel> teraspect: das VGA-Kabel ist am Monitor fest dran oder auch per VGA-Stecker?
<buggyer> ach ja, authentifizierung via LDAP klappt mittlerweile ;)
<teraspect> ich kann schon etwas auf dem Monitor sehn. Das problem ist, das der untere Bildschirmrand nicht gezeigt wird. Dafür müsste ich die Auflösung anpassen, was ich nicht hinbekomme
<jokrebel> 10:26 <jokrebel> teraspect: das VGA-Kabel ist am Monitor fest dran oder auch per VGA-Stecker?
<Nicodemus> Hallo.... mag mir jemand sagen wie ich mittels Tastenkombination auf die "Taskleiste" unten rechts zugreife ?
<Nicodemus> Zum Beispiel um per Tastenkombination die Netzwerke zu konfigurieren..
<Nicodemus> aahhhsoo, ich dazu muß ich sagen dass ich Ubuntu-Classic benutze...
<tobago> wäre es möglich in der easybox 802 zusätzliche beim portmapping den port 22 für ssh freizugeben? defaultmäßig kann man nur telnet mappen.
<tobago> und telnet möchte ich nicht mappen.
<Nicodemus> 11.04
<tobago> oder wäre es böse port 22 für ssh zu mappen?
<Nicodemus> oder anders...Wie öffne ich das Netzwerkmenu in der Taskleiste ohne Maus ?
<jokrebel> tobago: Eine Umleitung von extern xxxx-Port nach intern Port-22 bringt IMHO zusätzliche Sicherheit, da Du dann vom Internet aus eben _nicht_ über den Standard-Port erreichbar bist, sondern über einen den nur Du kennst.
<tobago> jokrebel: ah jo. das wäre natürlich besser. aber grundsätzlich sollte das gehen oder?
<buggyer> tobago: die easybox ist doch mobiles internet oder? sind die ports von aussen ueberhaupt erreichbar? ich weiss von t-mobile das die gerne alle moeglichen ports sperren.
<koegs> wo isn da _ubuntu_ in der frage?
<dc5ala> Nicodemus, weiß nicht, ob das überhaupt möglich ist
 * jokrebel muss weg - sorry
<tobago> buggyer: man kann diverse ports mappen in der easybox802. port 80, 21, 23 (defaultmäßig angeboten) usw. ausserdem kann man selber ports vergeben, die gemappt werden sollen. aber defaultmäßig wir eben nicht ssh (22) angeboten.
<koegs> ,ot? tobago
<shetlandpony> tobago: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<koegs> danke
<tobago> koegs: naja. erstmal nicht. aber meine maschinen sind ubuntu
<tobago> koegs: o.k.
<koegs> meine maschine auch, deswegen frage ich hier aber nicht für die kaffeemaschine ;-)
<tobago> lol. verstanden.
<koegs> Nicodemus: so wie du dir das vorstellst, geht das afaik nicht
<dc5ala> Nicodemus, probier mal das hier, alt+f2 dann nm-connection-editor
<koegs> du kannst dir aber die Programme, die dahinter stecken auf hotkeys legen
<koegs> so wie dc5ala z.B. beschrieben hat
<Nicodemus> dc5ala, das wäre evtl. eine möglichkeit, aber nicht das was ich wirklich gesucht habe... danke..
<Nicodemus> koegs....genau..., dass werde ich gleich mal probieren....
<Nicodemus> afaik... ?
<Nicodemus> koegs, 
<koegs> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Abk%C3%BCrzungen_%28Netzjargon%29#I
<Nicodemus> ILD
<Nicodemus> habs gefunden.. As-Far-As-I-Know
<Nicodemus> dann hab ich nochmal ne Frage zum IRC wie ändere ich meinen Nick in der IRC-Console..., jemand hat diesen nämlich registrieren lassen...
<k1l>  /nick neuernick
<Nicodemus> danke....
<k1l> ,nicksetup? Nicodemus lies dich hier auch mal ein
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus lies dich hier auch mal ein: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Nicodemus> so, ich dann in Zukunft eine Tastenkombination ausprobieren um meinen Stick beim System zu aktiviere, obwohl jetzt hab ich schon auf automatisch Anmelden "geklickt"
<suppe> test
<suppe> moin zusammen
<deem> ,test? suppe 
<shetlandpony> suppe: Hilfe ein test! und ich hab nicht gelernt!
<suppe> setzen 6
<jokrebel> re
<Nicodemus_> keine Lust mich einzulesen...
<jokrebel> Nicodemus_: Soll heißen, wir sollen das für Dich erledigen?
<Nicodemus_> :-)
<Nicodemus_> naja, hatte bis heute noch keinen Mentor....
<Nicodemus_> wäre nicht schlecht wenn jemand da wäre den mann eben immer fragen kann
<jokrebel> Nicodemus_: Stell konkrete Fragen - liefere den Background (was hast Du vor? Was geht nicht? Welche Fehlermeldungen? Was ist zuvor passiert? Welche OS-Version? etc.pp....) - Dann können wir auch überlegen ob wir helfen können…
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: keine Antwort?
<Nicodemus> nee, sorry....war eben im offtopic-Channel
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Na dann nochmal:::  Stell konkrete Fragen - liefere den Background (was hast Du vor? Was geht nicht? Welche Fehlermeldungen? Was ist zuvor passiert? Welche OS-Version? etc.pp....) - Dann können wir auch überlegen ob wir helfen können…
<Nicodemus> siehe weiter oben...
<Nicodemus> *
<Nicodemus> das war eine Antwort zu shetlandpony's post
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Bin seit 11:18 da und Dein erster Eintrag lautet: [12:36] <Nicodemus_> keine Lust mich einzulesen...    
<Nicodemus> ich zwischen durch mal einkaufen, deshalb hat es so lange dedauert
<Nicodemus> Ich bin mal zwischendurch einkaufen gewesen
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Und was hindert Dich (auf konkrete Anfrage hin) Dein Problem nochmals zu schildern? Muss ich jetzt erst die LOGs durchforsten um _Deinem_ Fall auf die Spur zu kommen oder wie? ^^
<k1l> Nicodemus: das ist hier nen ehrenamtliicher support. Wenn du hilfe möchtest musst du erstmal service leisten:
<k1l> ,wf? Nicodemus 
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Nicodemus> also, heute Morgen... hab ich nach einer Tastenkombination gefragt um das Netzwerk-Menu in der Taskleiste zu öffnen...
<Nicodemus> oder, heute morgen..
<k1l> Und?
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Tastenkombinationen kann man festlegen. Und die Netzwerkverbindungen rufst Du mit "nm-connection-editor" auf.
<Nicodemus> Alt+F2 = nm-networkcontrol-befehl... oderso
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: schau mal in "System - Einstellungen - Tastenkombinationen". Da kann man IIRC ganz unten auch eigene hinzufügen.
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Aber Alt+F2 ist nicht wirklich eine gute Wahl…
<k1l> Nicodemus: suchst du nun den befehl oder wie? Ich sehe da keine frage :/
<Nicodemus> nein...., eigentlich möchte ich den Verbindungsmanager in der "Taskleiste" mit einer Tastenkombination öffnen.....
<Nicodemus> damit ich nicht immer auf die maus zurückgreifen muß..
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Ließt Du eigentlich auch was man Dir schreibt?
<Nicodemus> Taskleiste ! ....
<Nicodemus> Panel...
<jokrebel> Ja?
<Nicodemus> nööö....
<Nicodemus> eher selten..
<koegs> dann bist du hier absolut fehl am platz
<Nicodemus> Strg+Alt+N = nm-connection-editor
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_Tastenk%C3%BCrzel, damit wurde dir alles genannt
<koegs> ansonsten der anweisung von jokrebel folgen
<Nicodemus> Zwiebeln...
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: meinen segen hast du.
<bullgard4> Ist das ein bekanntes Phänomen: Eine Audio-CD läßt sich durch Sound Juicer nicht rippen, aber durch Banshee 2.0.0?
<P01nt3r> hallo. ich suche eine relativ einfache möglichkeit, um (z.b. über gedit)  beim wandeln von textdateien in pdf-dateien das code-highlighting NICHT zu verlieren - hat da jemand eine elegante lösung/idee?
<deem> P01nt3r: wie soll das gehen? du könntest gedit höchstens über ein plugin sagen, dass es alles higlights im pdf markieren soll
<deem> anders ist das kaum vorstellbar
<LetoThe2nd> naja, so abwegig ist die idee nicht.
<P01nt3r> deem: es muss ja nicht zwingend gedit sein, war nur ein beispiel
<deem> ist sie nicht, aber realisierbar, wenn dann nur durch ein plugin, dass die highlights nach pdf als markierungen überträgt
<P01nt3r> deem: gibt es denn so ein plugin bereits?
<deem> P01nt3r: kann ich dir nicht sagen.
<P01nt3r> deem: habe auch versucht, das ganze in ein libreoffice-word-sheet zu kopieren, aber dabei geht das highlighting auch verloren.
<LetoThe2nd> also, bei mir macht gedit das automatisch.
<LetoThe2nd> dachte mir doch dass ich das irgendwoher kannte.
<P01nt3r> LetoThe2nd: hast du da was zusätzliches installiert?
<jokrebel> .oO( Wär es da nicht einfacher, zB. mittels Open(Libre)Office das zu markieren, dann zB. dafür ne Hintergrundfarbe zu setzten und über das Icon dann in PDF umzuwandeln. --- oder hab ich das mit dem Highlighten falsch verstanden? )
<LetoThe2nd> P01nt3r: nicht bewusst. blankes ubuntu (kein derivat!!!!!!) 10.10, normales gedit.
<LetoThe2nd> grade getestet mit nem c file.
<P01nt3r> finde da auch gerade nichts besonderes in den quellen (maverick).
<LetoThe2nd> kann natürlich abhängig von der qualität des highlighters für die spezifische sprache sein.
<praktikant> hab das problem, das die untere taskleiste bei mir nicht angezeigt wird.
<LetoThe2nd> praktikant: ubuntu 11.04, frisch installiert?
<praktikant> nicht ganz ^^
<P01nt3r> scheint wohl an unity zu liegen - wo es die leiste nicht mehr gibt ...
<LetoThe2nd> praktikant: sondern, klär uns auf?
<k1l> praktikant: du hast unity?
<praktikant> debian :). Aber das ist ja fast das gleiche
<LetoThe2nd> praktikant: nein. #debian-de. ende der durchsage. :P
<praktikant> hier ist halt etwas mehr los als im debian support channel
<LetoThe2nd> 1000mal schon gehört und interessiert uns immer noch nicht :P nur weil im BMW geschäft gerade keiner war, verkauft dir der typ im daimler-laden trotzdem keinen Z4.
<LetoThe2nd> ergo: #debian-de. danke.
<golter> wo kann man sich am besten ne meinung über Arios holen ? 
<golter> bzw. was hält ihr davon ? =) 
<LetoThe2nd> golter: umfragen bitt in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<golter> danke =)
<P01nt3r> LetoThe2nd: siehst du bei gedit die farben des highlightings auch schon in der druckvorschau oder nur im wirklich generierten pdf?
<LetoThe2nd> P01nt3r: _im_ pdf.
<P01nt3r> LetoThe2nd: geht hier scheinbar selbst mit ner standard-quelltextansicht bei einstellung auf C-Quelltext nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> P01nt3r: tja... vielleicht ein verbasteltes XYZbuntu? wenn ich mal fragen darf? ;-)
<P01nt3r> LetoThe2nd: nein. alles standard ausser nvidia-treiber ist der neueste prop. .
<dadrc> geht hier auch mit 11.04
<P01nt3r> dadrc: deine einstellungen in gnome waren wie?
<dadrc> Nichts geändert. Einfach in eine PDF-Datei gedruckt.
<P01nt3r> hmm ...
<blueonyx> hi, gibt es ne anleitung um nen maverick paket (mit abhängigkeiten) unter lucid zu installieren?
<k1l> blueonyx: ohje. Beschreib doch mal was du genau vorhast
<P01nt3r> könnte das bei mir daran liegen, dass ich nen dist-upgrade gemacht habe von lucid über maverick auf natty? (sry, hatte vorher angegeben dass ich maverick habe - nein, es ist natty).
<dadrc> Möglich, ich halt es aber für unwahrscheinlich
<blueonyx> k1l: ich brauche opensm (infiniband subnet manager) unter lucid, aber es gibt die pakete erst ab maverick :/
<dadrc> P01nt3r, guck mal in den Druckeinstellungen auf der Texteditor-Seite (gerade nur Englisch hier)
<jokrebel> P01nt3r: Auch hier (10.04.2 LTS) Ausdruck in Datei als PDF OOTB möglich.
<dadrc> Da gibt es eine Option namens "Print syntax highlighting"
<P01nt3r> dadrc: verstehe nicht ganz, wo genau du meinst?
<dadrc> P01nt3r, im Druckdialog (strg + p)
<dadrc> Da gibts 3 Tabs
<P01nt3r> dadrc: danke, der haken da war aus und ich wusste nicht, dass man das explizit setzen muss.
<P01nt3r> vielen dank leute ihr seid spitze - macht weiter so!
<P01nt3r> machts gut.
<dadrc> P01nt3r, bei mir war er standardmäßig gesetzt, aber solange es jetzt geht =)
<k1l> blueonyx: schau dir das mal an https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opensm
<k1l> blueonyx: da gibts unten eine fremdquelle fuer nen lucid paket.
<blueonyx> k1l: danke, aber ich glaub ich baus einfach von hand
<koegs> wieso per hand, wenn es auch nen ppa gibt?
<blueonyx> paranoia? :>
<koegs> dann prüf aber vorher auch die sources...
<tobiasmichel> Hallo, der Nickserver sagt mir jedesmal, wenn ich mich einklinke: This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<tobiasmichel> Invalid password for tobiasmichel. Und ich muss dann jedesmal mein Passwort eingeben. Kann man das auch dauerhaft speichern?
<k1l> tobiasmichel: du kannst es als serverpasswort unter einstellungen eintragen z.b.
<jokrebel> tobiasmichel: IIRC kannst Du das Passwort in Deinem IRC-Client abspeichern
<k1l> Und wenn es nicht dein nick ist. Musst du dir eh nen anderen suchen
<beaver74> kann bei Verwendung der 'alternate 11.04' zwischen Gnome und Unity gewählt werden, oder ist Gnome gar nicht mehr in den 11.04 Paketquellen vorhanden?
<dadrc> Doch, nennt sich dann Classic
<deem> ich hab jetzt auf meinem lucid unison aus den backports installiert, damit ich version 2.32 habe, welche auch auf meinem debian server installiert ist. wenn ich nun aber versuche von meinem rechner zu meinem server zu verbinden, meldet er immernoch, dass er version 2.27 erwarte, aber version 2.32 installiert sei. ich habe doch jetzt aber version 2.32 lokal installiert.
<beaver74> dadrc, Gnome ist aber nur dann als Classic vorhanden, oder auch wenn die "normale" 11.04 verwendet wird?
<dadrc> beaver74, soweit ich weiß, gehört Gnome Classic zum normalen ubuntu-desktop-Paket dazu
<beaver74> da wird dann also Unity UND Gnome sofort und ohne weiteres Zutun installiert? 
<dadrc> Müsste. Kann man dann beim Einloggen auswählen
<beaver74> mich wunderts dass das beides auf das .iso passt 
<k1l> beaver74: da unity 3d braucht ist gnome2 noch als classic und fallbacck dabei
<beaver74> ahso, super.. danke Euch beiden
<tobiasmichel> Passwort war schon eingetragen. Ich habs nochmal neu reingeschrieben, anwenden, jetzt kommt: This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<tobiasmichel> You are now identified for tobiasmichel. Komisch, daß zuerst die Meldung: This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname kommt, aber immerhin kommt jetzt automatisch: You are now identified for tobiasmichel
<tobiasmichel> Kann es sein, daß jemand meinen Nick auch benutzt?
<deem> tobiasmichel: nein. das ist normal.
<tobiasmichel> deem: ah ok, danke für die Hilfe.
<deem> die meldung kannst du wegkriegen, indem du dein nickserv passwort als serverpasswort einträgst
<tobiasmichel> deem: wo trag ich das als serverpasswort ein?
<szal> deem: selbst dann kommt die immer noch
<szal> also, keine Beachtung schenken, wenn unmittelbar danach der erfolgreiche Login gemeldet wird
<tobiasmichel> deem: meinst du im chatclient? da hab ichs ja eingetragen.
<Sysopa> moin, wo kann ich sinnvoll gucken, wenn bei einem frisch installierten 11.04 - trotz korrekter Auswahl wärend der Installation und anfänglich korrekter Tastaturbelegung (deutsche Sprachunterstützung von KDE ist auch installiert) nach den ersten Updates die Tastatur auf englisch ist?
<Sysopa> *hmpf* re
<Sysopa> zweiter Versuch:
<Sysopa> [14:58:31] <Sysopa> moin, wo kann ich sinnvoll gucken, wenn bei einem frisch installierten 11.04 - trotz korrekter Auswahl wärend der Installation und anfänglich korrekter Tastaturbelegung (deutsche Sprachunterstützung von KDE ist auch installiert) nach den ersten Updates die Tastatur auf englisch ist?
<jokrebel> Sysopa: Kubuntu (KDE)? oder Gnome?
<Sysopa> Kubuntu... 
<Sysopa> "out of the Box" Installation
<Sysopa> auf einem Netbook
<Sysopa> nur die Updates gemacht
<Sysopa> hab Kubuntu 11.04 auch auf einem anderen Rechner - ohne Probleme 
<ppq> Sysopa: du musst das noch einstellen
<Sysopa> ppq: warum mußte ich das auf einem anderen Notebook nicht? Und: es WAR ja korrekt eingestellt... 
<ppq> Sysopa: kcmshell4 kcm_keyboard
<ppq> gute frage, eigtl. müsste de als default gesetzt werden
<Sysopa> EBEN
<Sysopa> und war es ja auch
<ppq> ist aber nicht das erste mal dass ich mitkriege dass das nicht automatisch passiert
<Sysopa> das einzige, was ich geändert habe ist, die Poulsbo Pakete installieren *erinner* stimmt, da war was
<ppq> ist ubuntuspezifisch, glaube ich, zumindest hatte ich in kde mit anderen distris das problem nie
 * beaver74 musste in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf ein 'Option "XkbLayout" "de" ' in der entsprechenden Keyboard Section eintragen 
<ppq> normalerweise reicht es, wenn man das einmal wieder umstellt in 'kcmshell4 kcm_keyboard' oder manuell im terminal mit 'setxkbmap de'
<Sysopa> hey, ich bin Gentoo-Freak, ich hab keine Angst vor der Shell *grinst* aber ich finde es... "merkwürdig" - mal so, mal so... 
<Sysopa> und ich wollte den Rechner möglichst "gottgewollt" lassen und eben NICHT rumfreaken - daher hab ich erstmal hier gefragt...
<beaver74> nuja, die 10-evdev.conf wurde hier auch schon ab und zu wieder überschrieben
<Sysopa> ok, das könnte auch sein... ja
<Gurkenglas> ahoi
<Gurkenglas> Gibts hier wen, der sich mit Ubuntu und mit Windows (Vista) auskennt?
<szal> gibts hier wen, der sich mit Metafragen auskennt?
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Bitte stelle eine konkrete Frage!
<Gurkenglas> szal, Ja
<Gurkenglas> bullgard4, sie zu erklären dauert ne Weile, und ne Antwort auf die Frage kann mir sagen ob ichs ausformulieren sollte
<Gurkenglas> Außerdem, wenn ich ne Frage stelle und keiner Antwortet weiß ich nicht ob keiner da ist oder keiner was weiß
<Gurkenglas> Das mag ich nicht
<bullgard4> Gurkenglas: Es gibt hier in diesem Kanal 100 Leute, die sich mit Windows und Ubuntu auskennen.
<Gurkenglas> kk :)
<szal> bullgard4: haste nachgezählt? ;)
<Gurkenglas> Seit neuestem kommt jedes Mal, wenn ich versuche, mich auf einem der Benutzerkonten auf Vista anzumelden, die Fehlermeldung "Benutzerprofildienst konnte nicht geladen werden" und ich werd wieder auf den Willkommensbildschirm zurückgeworfen
<Gurkenglas> (Ein Glück hab ich Ubuntu)
<bullgard4> szal: Ei gewiß!
 * szal wüsste nicht, was ein Windows-Anmeldeproblem mit *buntu zu tun hätte
<Gurkenglas> Weil ich anscheinend keine Möglichkeit haben werde, das von Vista aus zu beheben, weil ich kein Benutzerkonto kriege
<k1l> Gurkenglas: frag das mal den windows support. Das hat mit ubuntu nichts zu tun
<Gurkenglas> Ich hatte das Problem schon vor ein paar Monaten
<Gurkenglas> Da ist nur ein Benutzerkonto draufgegangen und ich hab mir einfach nen Ersatz gemacht
<Gurkenglas> Der Windowssupport hat mir bis heute nicht geantwortet
<Gurkenglas> Gibt es einen Windowssupport im IRC?
<Gurkenglas> Oder eine Möglichkeit, unentgeltlich mit jemandem von denen direkten Kontakt aufzunehmen?
<k1l> Gurkenglas: versuch mal ##windows aber hier bist du ganz verkehrt
<deem> der windows support kostet geld. kostenfrei ist ##windows oder das technet
<mgolisch> aber nicht so viel
<mgolisch> ist normal ne pauschale pro case
<mgolisch> und die helfen einem eigentlich immer recht gut :)
<PBeck> hi
<buggyer> hi, habe ein ldif per ldapadd in meinen tree hinzugefuegt, leider habe ich vergessen mein passwort anzupassen... wie kann ich das ohne grosse umstaende aendern? am besten mit der geanderten ldif ueberschreiben.
<leszek> hi
<leszek> einer nen peil, wie ich das in dem makefile hier hinbekomme, dass trotz des leerzeichens die dateien im verzeichnis installiert werden ? $(INSTALL) $(wildcard profiles/kde-profile/share/apps/kopete/styles/Very Simply Smooth/Contents/*) $(DESTDIR)
<Sebi> ... Hallo leute!
<k1l> leszek: das " " mit nem \ escapen?
<leszek> k1l: hab ich versucht das klappt weder mit " " --> "Fehlender Zieldatei‐Operand" noch mit \ escapen, da er hier Very , Simply und Smooth als eigenständige verzeichnisse sieht
<ppq> evtl. '' statt ""? habe unterschied, den das für die bash hat, aber nie ganz durchblickt
<ppq> +den
<leszek> ppq: ne singlequote ' klappt auch nicht
<leszek> scheint wohl sehr kompliziert zu sein in einem makefile : http://osstips.wordpress.com/2007/09/29/makefile-whitespace-in-path/
<ppq> leszek: urgs :D
<TanteInge> hi, ich bins. wie bekomme ich meine uhr wieder in der leiste oben habe ubuntu 11.x und ubuntus neue graphikoberfläche uhr ist mit einmal wech..
<apollo13> tja die wird wohl auch wegbleiben
<apollo13> ist jetzt wohl in irgendeinem indicator paket
<TanteInge> hm, na ich inst. gerde ne andre aufm desktop
<MisterX> ppq, jokrebel, vielleicht erinnert ihr euch an meine gestrigen diffusen hardware-verdächtigungen
<MisterX> ein ca. 9stündiges paralleles brennen meiner prozessorkerne brachte nicht viel zum vorschein
<IchGuckLive> Guten Abend NAS mit CIF/SMB gehen die auch für ubuntu ?
<srtu> @ IchGuckLive klar
<srtu> aber warum nicht nfs?
<IchGuckLive> da steht nix von nfs bei 
<srtu> dann würde ich es net kaufen
<IchGuckLive> gibt es von der linux gemeinde empfehlungen für geräte ? 
<srtu> sowas gibts eigentlich nicht, ich kenne nur NAS boxen die auf Linux basieren, und daher das eiegtnlich von Haus aus mitbringen
<srtu> lad dir lieber mal die Gebrauchsanleitung vom Hersteller runter, und guck in den Spezifikationen
<IchGuckLive> ok
<mgolisch> ich find solche dinger eh alle mist, kann man meistens nix konfigurieren und die sind scheiss lahm auch mit gbit
<IchGuckLive> meine USB schaft 8Mbit da solte die plattee wenigstens 20Mbit schaffen 
<srtu> das mit der geschwindigkeit liegt maßgeblich an der verbauten CPU
<mgolisch> jo meistens
<mgolisch> die sind halt auf stromverbrauch optimiert
<srtu> eben
<srtu> ich hab mir auch mein eigenen server zusammengebastelt
<mgolisch> meiner ist kaputt ueberlege grad was ich an ersatzteilen kaufen soll
<mgolisch> leistungsfaehige cpus mit wenig stromverbrauch sind teuer
<mgolisch> :)
<srtu> ich hab mir ein System mit ner 1Ghz Nano zusammengeschraubt, maßgeblich weil ich die AES engine brauch
<IchGuckLive> Danke bis Dann 
<jokrebel> MisterX: dann ist vielleicht doch was anderes schuld.
<MisterX> jokrebel: das hat er zwischendurch ausgespuckt: Jul 13 18:21:43 Hydra kernel: [88324.014436] [fglrx:fireglAsyncioIntEnableMsgHandler] *ERROR* interrupt source ff000066 is not supported on this hardware (return code = 1)
<MisterX> klingt irgendwie nach graka, oder? :)
<mgolisch> jo
<jokrebel> MisterX: und wer ist "er"? (Sprich: wo/wie/was "spuckt das aus")
<MisterX> er = mein rechner während des cpu-brennens (s.o.)
<MisterX> entschuldige bitte die zeitliche differenz, ich war grad ne weile afk
<jokrebel> MisterX: Und _er_ spuckte das wann wie wo und weshalb aus?
<MisterX> [17:46:30] <MisterX> ppq, jokrebel, vielleicht erinnert ihr euch an meine gestrigen diffusen hardware-verdächtigungen
<MisterX> [17:46:54] <MisterX> ein ca. 9stündiges paralleles brennen meiner prozessorkerne brachte nicht viel zum vorschein
<MisterX> mein rechner schrieb mir die o.g. mitteilung ins syslog
<jokrebel> AH - syslog! sag das doch gleich…
<MisterX> der zeitstempel der obigen meldung ist nicht authentisch, diese meldung kam nach dem genannten cpu-stresstest, ist aber (bis auf den zeitstempel) identisch
<MisterX> bitte um vergebung…
<jokrebel> MisterX: Aber Dein X ist nicht abgestürzt dabei?
<MisterX> jokrebel: nö. alles schick.
<MisterX> aber das xorg-log hat rumgeheult
<MisterX> sek, ich lads mal hoch
<MisterX> jokrebel: http://files.ceterum-censeo.info/Xorg.0.log
<MisterX> ist nur der auszug. wiederholt sich entsprechend…
<srtu> ich hab ein sehr merkwürdiges vlc problem, erstens startet mir vlc nicht mehr mit dem normalen skin (/usr/bin/qvlc) sondern mit dem "moderneren" (/usr/bin/slvlc) | desweiteren friert mir vlc ein wenn ich doppelklick auf eine beliebige video datei mache
<srtu> starte ich vlc in der shell >> qvlc und wähle dann über den integrierten dateibrowser ein file aus, funktioniert es tadellos
<MisterX> srtu: zum ersten – wie startest Du den vlc denn bei dem theme-fehler?
<srtu> über das anwendungsmenü
<srtu> ich muss gnome irgendwie sagen das VLC > qvlc sein soll
<jokrebel> MisterX: War da gestern nicht eher von Filesystem-Problemen die Rede? Das passt IMHO da gar nicht ins Bild…
<MisterX> jokrebel: ja. aber andere sympthome kamen nicht. :)
<MisterX> ich tendiere ja inzwischen zu RAM oder aber Mainboard. Wenn's nicht einfach wirklich stumpf die hdd ist…
<jokrebel> MisterX: HD-Tests schon gemacht? 
<MisterX> ja, gestern schon
<MisterX> wenn auch nicht den krass ausführlichen, sondern nur den mittleren
<MisterX> wie gestern bereits beschrieben gibt er (computer…) insgesamt grünes licht
<MisterX> mault aber bei der anzahl neu zugewiesener sektoren
<jokrebel> MisterX: Wie häufig passiert das nochmal? Und was eigentlich genau?
<MisterX> alle zwei bis drei bootvorgänge hab ich einen filesystemcheck, der einen fehler im dateisystem bemängelt
<MisterX> der wird dann repariert und das system funktioniert tadellos
<MisterX> bis auf die tatsache, dass wahllos dateien beschädigt werden
<MisterX> z.B. funktioniert der network-manager nicht mehr
<MisterX> neulich war meine xorg.conf, die ich seit monaten nicht angepackt hatte, irgendwie… falsch.
<MisterX> obwohl sie eigentlich ganz richtig aussah…
<jokrebel> MisterX: Die genaue Meldung hast nicht zufällig parat? Was für Filesystem?
<MisterX> videos haben probleme, die totem nicht (aber der vlc) handlen kann, usw.
<MisterX> neulich war mal nen recht wichtiges spreadsheet auf 0byte gesetzt…
<MisterX> ^^ völlig wahllos.
<srtu> ah jetzt gehts wieder
<MisterX> nein, fehlermeldung habe ich leider nicht
<MisterX> fs ist ext4
<MisterX> srtu: gratz. ich hätte dir jetzt zuerst vorgeschlagen, das hauptmenü anzupassen. wie hast dus gemacht?
<srtu> ich hab ins hauptmenü geguckt da war der "link" zu vlc in /usr/bin, also die binary
<srtu> dann hab ich im dateimanager die einmal gesagt das er die datei nicht mit vlc sondern mit qvlc /nen shellscript das sagt welcher skin genutzt wird) öffnen soll 
<jokrebel> MisterX: Woran machst Du die Vermutung fest, dass diese doch sehr unterschiedlichen Auswirkungen an einem einzigen/einzelnem Hardwaredefekt liegen?
<srtu> danach nochmal in menü gegnagen, und schupps öffnet der mir wieder wie gehabt *confused*
<srtu> also irgendwo muss gnome sich das merken
<MisterX> jokrebel: vertrauen in die qualität der hersteller? ;)
<jokrebel> :-)
<MisterX> letztlich geht es doch nur um daten auf einer hdd
<srtu> also ausserhalb von System>Einstellungen>Hauptmenü
<MisterX> also, erstmal nur von einem defekt ausgegangen, der einfachheit halber
<MisterX> alles andere ist mit meinen mitteln und meinem wissen wohl kaum überprüfbar
<MisterX> entweder ist die hdd selbst defekt.
<MisterX> ich habe aber auch eine zweite hdd, die mit windows probleme macht
<MisterX> dass zwei hdds gleichzeitig kaputt gehen, halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich. verschiedener hersteller, verschiedenes modell, etc.
<MisterX> dann könnte es am mainboard liegen. defekter controller oder so
<MisterX> oder eben am prozessor oder am ram
<ppq> MisterX: deine symptome sind so vielfältig, dass ich glatt behaupten würde, dass dein board nen schaden hat
<MisterX> so zmd die überlegungen eines hardware-n00bs
<MisterX> ppq: ja, das befürchte ich auch schon seit einiger zeit.
<jokrebel> MisterX: Dies könnte man mit einer Kopie auf einer anderen (aber besser nicht auch fehlerbehafteten) Festplatte testen.
<ppq> oh, stuck in backlog, hast schon selbst geschlussfolgert
<MisterX> ;)
<MisterX> jokrebel: meine beiden externen backup platten haben ext2, für tests müsste ich die formatieren. $willichnicht
<MisterX> (diese backups stehen zwischen mir und einem nervenzusammenbruch ;) )
<MisterX> die andere platte, die früher windows okkupierte, wäre natürlich ne idee
<MisterX> da läuft gerade der smart drüber, um die fehlerfreiheit zu indizieren…
<zulu34sx> hallo!
<zulu34sx> Ich brauche Hilfe bei einem kubuntu 11.04-Soundproblem... Habe Rückkoppelungen, höre mich selbst.
<zulu34sx> Kann mir bittebitte jemand helfen?
<szal> nimm n anderes Mic
<zulu34sx> ja ne
<zulu34sx> wieso sollte ich
<zulu34sx> normalerweise soll das was ins mik reinkommt nicht aus den Boxen ausgegeben werden
<dadrc> alsamixer an, micro aus, alles gut
<zulu34sx> ich möchte es aber für skype benutzen
<jokrebel> zulu34sx: Kannst Du bestimmt über alsamixer beheben.
 * szal hat 2 verschiedene Headsets, bei dem einen is das Mic überempfindlich & rückkoppelt, bei dem anderen is alles ok
<zulu34sx> muss das nicht über pulse laufen?
<dadrc> Was hat das Deaktivieren der Mikrofonausgabe mit der Möglichkeit zu tun, es mit Skype zu benutzen?
<zulu34sx> ah okay
<zulu34sx> ich verstehe langsam
<zulu34sx> wie mache ich das?
<zulu34sx> alsamixer im terminal, okay
<zulu34sx> jetzt unter wiedergabe Front Mic runter oder was?
<ppq> richtig
<ppq> bzw anderer regler
<ppq> ;)
<zulu34sx> Ich kann in Skype niemanden mehr anrufen.
<zulu34sx> ._.
<zulu34sx> warum ist das so?
<jokrebel> MisterX: Kontrollier doch mal optisch die Kondensatoren Deines Mainboards - vielleicht ist das ja tatsächlich am hopsgehen.
<zulu34sx> skype scheint probs zu haben gerade
<zulu34sx> sounds abspielen geht
<zulu34sx> testsound von skype nicht
<dadrc> Was hast du denn in Skype eingestellt?
<MisterX> jokrebel: so auf den ersten blick des laien sehen die kondensatoren eig. ganz iO aus
<zulu34sx> screenshot folgt.
<jokrebel> MisterX: Wichtig daran ist, dass das metallerne oben eben und nicht gewölbt ist.
<zulu34sx> http://db.tt/8qq55qp
<GAMaus> und das unten nichts ausläuft
<onetwothreefour> hallo ich brauche hilfe beim einrichten einer vpn verbindung..testweise habe ich eine VM aufgesetzt mit win7 und die gleiche verbindung dort getestet und es klappt einwandfrei..in der VM ist network bridge aktiviert. das gleiche auf dem host ubuntu 10.04 ist wie folgt: die verbindung kommt zustande, tun0 adapter mit ip wird erstellt und routingtabelle wird entsprechend angepasst (vergleich der routingtabelle zwischen win
<onetwothreefour> 7 und ubuntu ist gleich) .sonst geht aber nix.das gateway der vpn ist nicht per ping zu erreichen, dns server habe ich auch mal andere eingetragen oder auch den gestellten zu nutzen sollte aber bei der verbindung zum gateway irrelevant sein..ich nutze firestarter und habe auch schon die vpn angabe bei fs-security eingetragen und testweise firewall auch mal ausgeschaltet.jedoch keine verbindung..
<jokrebel> MisterX: Beispielfoto: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/defekterkondensator3yp.jpg/
<MisterX> jokrebel: negativ, sehen alle glatt aus
<dadrc> zulu34sx, an sich ganz ok, ich würd die automatische Einstellungssache ausmachen, die sorgt meiner Erfahrung nur für Rauschen, wenn du nichts sagst
<oliver1> Guten Abend. Ich möchte unter 10.10 von meiner Windows-Partition aus Eve-Online starten. Im Kontex-Menü habe ich versucht die *.exe als ausführbar zu markieren. Die Option übernimmt er allerdings nicht. Woran liegt das?
<MisterX> oliver1: du weißt schon, dass linux mit windows-programmen nicht ohne umschweife klarkommt?
<dadrc> oliver1, ntfs unterstützt keine ordentlichen Dateirechte
<MisterX> das als nächstes.
<oliver1> Wine ist installiert, andere Win-Programme laufen. Eve ist in der DB von Wine mit Gold-status gewertet...
<dadrc> Falls es um Wine geht: Aus 'nem Terminal kannst du das machen
<MisterX> winehq hat nix zu sagen ;)
<dadrc> Also, das Starten
<oliver1> echt?
<oliver1> ui
<k1l> oliver1: schau dir mal die wine version und vor allem genau die beschreibung an
<oliver1> dann bringt es auch nichts die Rechte mit xmod im Terminal zu setzen?
<oliver1> ok
<k1l> oliver1: manchmal haben die gold, weil der installer angeht
<oliver1> ich verstehe
<oliver1> oh, das ist ein Unterschied
<k1l> Also schau in der appdb nochmal genau was da steht
<onetwothreefour> keiner?
<onetwothreefour> moaa
<oliver1> alles klar. Danke für eure Hilfe!
<dadrc> oliver1, die Rechte wirst du nicht ändern können, aber wine game.exe (oder wie auch immer) im Terminal wird gehen
<oliver1> ok, dann werde ich es versuchen. Danke
<zulu34sx> erstmal reboot ... irgendwie hat sich skype sehr verabschiedet.
<ppq> Orcor: smartctl
<ppq> ,festplattenstatus? Orcor
<shetlandpony> Orcor, Festplattenstatus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Orcor> danke
<zulu34sx> wieder da. =)
<zulu34sx> Der skype-anrufer hört mich nicht. woran kann das nun liegen?
<zulu34sx> auf was muss "internes Audio" im reiter  "Konfiguration" in Pavucontrol stehen? 
<k1l> ,skype? zulu34sx schau da mal rein ob da was steht
<shetlandpony> zulu34sx schau da mal rein ob da was steht, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<zulu34sx> da steht im endeffekt "stellen sie es richtig ein in pulseaudio"
<zulu34sx> und bevor ichs wieder kaputt probiere, dacht ich mir ich frage jemanden.
<k1l> zulu34sx: sitz hier am smartphone und kanns nicht testen.
<jokrebel__> zulu34sx: Funktioniert das MIC den in anderen Programmen?
<zulu34sx> ka, wie teste ich das? ich denke nicht, was ich gerade entdeckt habe: http://db.tt/8qq55qp
<zulu34sx> warum ist das ausgegraut...?
<jokrebel__> zulu34sx: zB. mit einem Audiorecorder versuchen etwas aufzunehmen. Ob man das unter KDE bei den Audioeinstellungen auch testen kann weiß ich leider nicht.
<zulu34sx> ARGH
<zulu34sx> over one and a half hour fixing a fucking mikrophone!?!
<zulu34sx> hm
<zulu34sx> auf was muss internes Audio stehen?
<Nightwolf> sorry für ot, aber ist hier jemand bei united domains?
<Nightwolf> ist's möglich mehrere txt records anzulegen?
<k1l> ,ot? Nightwolf 
<shetlandpony> Nightwolf: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Nightwolf> ah sorry, danke
<oktay-t8100> ot auf türkisch bedeutet gras :P
<LupusE> hi
<Nicodemus> Hallo..., also ich muß sagen das der Befehl "nm-connection-editor" kein Ersatz ist
<Nicodemus> das ist nicht der Menueintrag den ich im Panel bearbeiten wollte
<Nicodemus> ich suche jemanden der mir sagen kann, wie ich auf das Panel mittels einer Tastenkombination zugreifen kann
<koegs> geht immer noch nihct
<koegs> s/nihct/nicht
<Nicodemus> ich habe im "nm-connection-editor" "Automatisch verbinden" markiert, damit ich nicht auf das Panel zugreifen muß wenn ich online gehen möchte
<PBeck> Nicodemus: welches Panel?
<Nicodemus> aber dann disconnected der alle x Sekunden....
<Nicodemus> Das Ubuntu-Panel im Ubuntu-Classic-Desktop
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Möchtest Du uns nicht bitte endlich mal genauer erläutern was Du _eigentlich_ erreichen möchtest? IIRC machen wir da jetzt den 3. Tag mit rum…
<PBeck> hum ich kann dir nur sagen das automatisch verbinden bei mir funktioniert - ohne das er disconnected
<Nicodemus> ist ja auch nur ein Umweg.... das mit dem Automatisch verbinden...
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Dann erkläre doch mal was nicht geht bevor Du uns weiter im unklaren läßt und Dir selbst wackelige Workaroundversuche zusammenzureimst.
<Nicodemus> Ich möchte per Tastenkombination auf die "Vollständige Benachrichtigungsanzeige" des Panels  zugreifen
<Nicodemus> bzw. auf die einzelnen Applikationen die dort angezeigt werden
<Nicodemus> wie z.B. die Batterieanzeige
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Soweit waren wir schon mehrfach. Aber _wozu_ benötigst Du dies? Weil Du Disconnect-Probleme hast oder wie? Versuch doch dann lieber mal dem _Problem_ auf den Grund zu gehen…
<Nicodemus> mein Problem ist die Maus...
<Nicodemus> ich möchte den Computer mit Tastaturbefehlen bedienen
<PBeck> dann mach dir doch shortcuts mit speziellen befehlen - disconnect und connect
<Nicodemus> ja, das hört sich nach einem sehr gutem workaround an...., aber leider weiß ich nicht wie das machen soll
<Nicodemus> wie ich das machen soll
<PBeck> Nicodemus: mach mal super+m
<Nicodemus> mmm
<Nicodemus> bitte sehr..
<PBeck> ist das schon das was du wolltest?
<Nicodemus> Mod4+M.... passiert nichts, außer das der mir mmmmm's ausgibt
<koegs> Nicodemus: wie wärs, wenn du das eigentliche (!) Problem erstmal beschreibst, anstatt deine krude Lösungsidee...
<PBeck> super ist die windowstaste
<koegs> PBeck: kannst du es bitte lassen?
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Wie schon mindestens gestern (wenn nicht sogar vorgestern) erklärt: System - Einstellungen - Tastenkombinationen. Ganz unten kannst Du beliebige "Eigene Tastenkombinationen" festlegen und mit den gewünschten Programmen/Komandos/angelegten-Scripts verknüpfen.
<Nicodemus> Jokrebel.... benutzen Sie Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Nicodemus> dann könnten Sie mir ja mal zeigen wie das funktionieren soll, Ich bräuchte einen Befehl der mir die "Vollständige Benachrichtigungsanzeige" im Panel aktiviert
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Auch - ja. Über "Hinzufügen" kann man jedes Programmen/Komandos/angelegten-Scripts hinzufügen und anschließend mit beliebigen Tastenkombinationen verknüpfen - Herrje so schwer ist das wirklich nicht
<k1l> Nicodemus: kannst du mal das eigentliche problem erklaeren? Warum nimmst du die gui, wenn du eh die maus nicht benutzen willst? Und warum arbeitest du nicht am problem sondern an nem workaround?
<Nicodemus> und mir ermöglicht den UMTS-Stick aus dem Menu auszuwählen, damit ich mich per Tastaturbefehl oder Tastenkombination 
<Nicodemus> mit dem Internet verbinden kann
<jokrebel> .oO( versteht das "Vollständige Benachrichtigungsanzeige im Panel aktivieren" jemand? )
<PBeck> jokrebel: das gleiche wie super+m nur nicht nur für das canonical menu sondern für die alte benachrichtungsanzeige
<PBeck> also da wo z.B. gajim drin ist
<PBeck> oder das Networkmanager-applet
<jokrebel> PBeck: …bei mir macht Super+m den Monitor Farben-invertiert
<PBeck> bei mir springt er auf den Umschlag und öffnet das untermenü und dann kann ich per pfeiltasten durchzappen
<PBeck> jokrebel: versuch mal super+M
<PBeck> habe hier noch 10.04
<Nicodemus> unter Windows 98, mein ich konnte man Anwendungen in der Taskleiste mit der TABulator-Taste auswählen
<PBeck> http://efreedom.com/Question/6-13137/Keyboard-Shortcut-Open-Indicator-Applet <= um es nochmal als bild zu haben
<PBeck> super+s funktioniert bei mir beispielsweise nicht unter 10.04
<jokrebel> M
<Nicodemus> fine... Super+S wäre es dann wohl gewesen, doch unter 11.04 zeigt der Bildschirm alle 4 Arbeitsbereiche (Bildschirme an) wenn man Super+S drückt
<MisterX> was bedeutet es eigentlich, wenn smart mir sagt, die platte habe "fehlerhafte sektoren"?
<MisterX> ist das dann ein defekt der hardware? oder ein fehler im fs?
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Ha! Leg dir das doch einfach per CCSM fest.
<jokrebel> ,ccsm? Nicodemus
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<PBeck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/42210/expo-shortcut-supers-doesnt-work-in-classic-desktop <= Nicodemus im classic mode sollte es aber gehen
<shetlandpony> PBeck's url: http://tinyurl.com/6klfslq | 11.04 - Expo shortcut <Super>s doesn&#39;t work in classic desktop - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<PBeck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/737171 <= da ist der bug
<Nicodemus> naja, wer kann schon wunder erwarten sind doch erst 3, 4 Monate her, daß jemand das selbe anliegen hatte...
<LupusE> genug zeit programmierne zu lernen und das problem zu fixen.
<Nicodemus> lol
<LupusE> MisterX: dann hast du einen hardwaredefekt. badblocks hilft für die zeit, bis die laeden wieder auf machen.
<MisterX> hm. hoffentlich is noch garantie auf dem ding…
<MisterX> in der gewährleistung bin ich auf jeden fall noch.
<MisterX> platte wipen vorm einschicken… wird stunden dauern… hrrmpf.
<LupusE> ist das noch support topic?
<PBeck> Nicodemus: dazu kann ich nur sagen - wenn du mehr tastaturbedienung möchtest ist gnome nicht erste wahl
<Nicodemus> hihihi....
<LupusE> PBeck: stimmt, ich nutze dafuer auch tty ;)
<PBeck> Nicodemus: und im classic mode, sollte es eigentlich funktionieren, nur unity macht doch probleme
<PBeck> LupusE: :)
<MisterX> LupusE: habe ich eben so definiert, ja. :) was würde man denn für son wipe empfehlen? is DBAN noch ausreichend?
<ppq> ...
<k1l> ,shred? MisterX 
<shetlandpony> MisterX: shred ueberschreibt Dateien oder Device-Files (z.B.: Partitionen) und loescht sie danach, wenn gewuenscht. Im Gegensatz zu Dateien, die mit rm geloescht wurden, koennen Dateien, die mit shred ueberschrieben und geloescht worden sind, selbst mit forensischen Mitteln nicht mehr wiederhergestellt werden. mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/shred
<ppq> MisterX: einmal mit dd mit nullen aus /dev/zero überschreiben
<k1l> Und ein durchgang reicht
<ppq> das reicht völlig
<MisterX> merci
<jokrebel> .oO( GUI ohne Maus ist doch viel "spannender" )
<MisterX> hihi
<Wedelwolf> also ich zieh das terminal mit maus der gui mit tasta vor. scnr.
<Nicodemus> naja, ich habe das Notebook auf dem Schoß.....
<Nicodemus> und da ist schlecht mit Maus...
<k1l> Touchpad ftw
<Giannirs4> hallo  wie melde ich mich   als root an  habs schon   auch im terminal versucht aber er erkennt den befehl nicht  weis wer was ich falsch mache ??
<Gurkenglas> Hilfe, wo ist mein Sound hin. Grad ging er noch, jetzt krieg ich keinen Ton mehr aus dem Headset
<Fuchs> Giannirs4: unter ubuntu: gar nicht, nutz sudo. Root hat kein Passwort, und das ist gut so. 
<Fuchs> ,sudo? Giannirs4 
<shetlandpony> Giannirs4: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> Giannirs4: man meldet sich bei ubuntu nicht als root an
<Gurkenglas> Kann ich irgendwie prüfen obs an Hardware oder Software liegt?
<Nicodemus> Wie überschreibe ich denn unter Linux den freien Festplattenplatz ? ( Home-Verzeichnis)
<k1l> ,wf? Gurkenglas 
<shetlandpony> Gurkenglas: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Gurkenglas> Keine Fehlermeldungen
<Giannirs4> ich danke euch ich versuchs mal ;)
<k1l> Und was hast du veraendert? Etc? Gurkenglas 
<Giannirs4> hmm weis  nit wich das genau angehen soll   wolter  die daten in mein home oderner kopieren /media/Data/lk/Wow.exe  wollte ich ins home  verschieben oder kopieren kann mir wer helfen ?
<jokrebel> Gurkenglas: Hardware-Probleme kann man mittels anderen Komponenten nach dem Ausschlußverfahren eingrenzen. (anderer Kopfhörer/Boxen. Anderere PC. Andere Soundkarte. Anderes OS (zB.LiveCD)
<Gurkenglas> (tele, war kurz weg)
<k1l> Giannirs4: im /home hast du doch schreibrechte. Da brauchst du kein sudo
<ppq> Giannirs4: am besten unter ubuntu nochmal installieren, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/World_of_Warcraft
<jokrebel> Gurkenglas: Hardware-Probleme kann man mittels anderen Komponenten nach dem Ausschlußverfahren eingrenzen. (anderer Kopfhörer/Boxen. Anderere PC. Andere Soundkarte. Anderes OS (zB.LiveCD)
<Gurkenglas> Ubuntuversion ist 9.10
<k1l> Gurkenglas: ist 9.10 nicht out of support?
<Gurkenglas> Alles was zwischen funzt und funzt nicht kam waren ein paar Minuten, XChat und ne Textseite die schon früher nicht funktioniert hat
<Giannirs4> genau das ist das prob er will das game komplet neu instalieren ich woöte die bestehende   instalation  einfach  ins home kopieren  weil ich  die 29 gb schlecht   instalieren kan 
<Gurkenglas> k1l, ich hab nicht genug Speicherplatz zum Updaten
<Gurkenglas> ne Textseite die schon früher nicht funktioniert hat
<Gurkenglas> ersetzt das mit ne Textseite die schon früher keine Probleme bereitet hat
<Nicodemus> Wie überschreibe ich denn unter Linux den freien Festplattenplatz , bitte ? ( Home-Verzeichnis mit eigener Partition)
<Nicodemus> DD if=/dev/nul of= ???
<ppq> Nicodemus: etwas dreckig, geht aber: live-cd starten, hdd mounten. 'cat /dev/urandom > /media/platte/datenmuell'. das läuft bis die platte voll ist, dann kannst du die datei datenmuell löschen.
<ppq> Nicodemus: mit dieser methode werden nur 5% des freien speichern nicht überschrieben (bei nem standard ext2/3/4 fs)
<szal> Nicodemus: dd, nicht DD <- das is n Unterschied
<Nicodemus> DD if=/dev/nul of=/dev/null ?
<ppq> Nicodemus: und dd ist nichtmal nötig, cat tut's auch
<ppq> lol
<ppq> rumraten bringt hier niemandem was
<Fuchs> Nicodemus: dd if=/dev/urandom of=~/muellhauf.en 
<ppq> statt /dev/urandom kannst du im obigen befehl auch /dev/zero nehmen, ist schneller
<Fuchs> und dann froehlich warten, bis Platte voll 
<k1l> ,Dd shell? Nicodemus 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber Dd shell
<k1l> ,shell dd? Nicodemus 
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Gurkenglas> nvm, jetzt funktioniert es wieder. o.o
<Nicodemus> Fuchs, muß ich was bei of=/dev/sda7 beachten damit mir nicht das Home-Verzeichnis gelöscht wird ?
<Fuchs> Nicodemus: ...
<Fuchs> Nicodemus: of=/dev/sda7 ist eine, entschuldigung, saudumme Idee
<Fuchs> die _keiner_ hier drin genannt hat 
<Fuchs> also bitte rat nicht einfach ins Blaue und mach nicht Dinge, die man Dir nicht sagt. Sonst sind Deine Daten weg. 
<Nicodemus> Fuchs, of=/dev/sda7/mullhauf.en ?
<Fuchs> nein. Ich habe den vollstaendigen und korrekten Befehl hingeschrieben. 
<Fuchs> Uebernimm den, oder wenn Du unsicher bist: frag. Aber pass den nicht selber an, Du spielst mit Deinen Daten. Nicht wiederherstellbar. 
<Nicodemus> hmmm.. wird wohl noch ein paar Stunden dauern..
<Nicodemus> hmm, müsste ich eine Rückmeldung während des prozesses im Terminalfenster bekommen ?
<Nicodemus> da blinkt der cursor nämlich nur so..
<Fuchs> nein
<Nicodemus> danke
<apollo13> du kannst ihm nen sigusr2 schicken dann siehst wie viel er hat
<Amaru> hört sich interessant an :)
<Nicodemus> ~   <----- diese Tilde erkennt das Ubuntu-Linux als Hinweis das der Ausgangspunkt mein Home-Verzeichnis sein soll ?
<Fuchs> die ~ entspricht $HOME, ergo /home/deinusername, ja. 
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? Nicodemus bitte lies Dich da mal ein: 
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus bitte lies Dich da mal ein, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<jokrebel> .oO( BTW: [12:36] <Nicodemus_> keine Lust mich einzulesen... )
<Amaru> dann ist er bei linux falsch wenn er nicht lesen will 
<vectory_> Fuchs: ich hatte nen fall, bei dem ein cgi script $HOME nicht kannte, ~ aber auf mein home gesetzt hat
<vectory_> als ~ != $HOME
<vectory_> also*
<Fuchs> das ist schoen, aber das OT koennte man gerne hier raushalten, ist mir die letzten 2 Stunden so schon aufgefallen. Danke. 
<jokrebel> gn8
<Tigru1> Hallo zusammen!
<Tigru1> Weiß jemand, ob sich seit xubuntu 9.10 was am WLAN-Driver für die...
<Tigru1> Atheros Comminicatons. Inc. AR 9285 Wireless Network Adapter
<Tigru1> getan hat? Ich habe gerade - weil ich hörte, für 9.10 sei der poulsbo-Driver am besten - xubuntu 9.10 auf meinem eeePC 1101 HA getestet...
<Tigru1> ...und die WLAN-Verbindung ist eine Katastrophe - crasht ungefähr alle 60 Sekunden.
<daniela2223> hi, ich hab ein großes problem mit meiem ubuntu 11.04
<daniela2223> kann mir jemand bitte helfen?
<Robert_Zenz> ,frag? daniela2223 
<Robert_Zenz> Wo ist denn das Pony schon wieder hin?
<Robert_Zenz> daniela2223, Frag einfach, ^^
<daniela2223> aslo, ich hab natty auf mein netbook installiert und alles leuft ohne probleme bis auf die wlan karte
<daniela2223> da steht bei funknetzwerke: gerät ist nicht bettiebsbereit
<Keba> daniela2223: wlan schalter am notebook auf "an" gestellt, ggf über fn+fx wlan ausgestellt?
<daniela2223> ist alles on
<daniela2223> ifconfig listet die karte nicht
<apollo13> rfkill list
<bekks> und ifconfig -a ?
<daniela2223> bei ifconfig -a scho. rfkill list listet sie nicht
<bekks> also ist die Karte erkannt worden, aber hat keine IP, etc.
<daniela2223> wenn ich als root ifconfig wlan0 up eingebe kommt der fehler:  SIOCSIFFLAGS: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt
<Robert_Zenz> daniela2223, können wir mal die Ausgabe von "ifconfig -a" in einem pastebin haben?
<daniela2223> ne tml, bin über mein handy online. wlan geht ja net und hab kein lan kabel da -.-
<Robert_Zenz> daniela2223, vielleicht mal die Vorschläge probieren: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1465738
<daniela2223> ok thx
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<vectory_> hallo
<RedNifre> Ich habe hier ein Video, das den gesamten Ton nur auf dem rechten Lautsprecher ausgibt. Kann ich es irgendwie in Mono statt Stereo schauen? Gibt es einen Player, der das kann? Oder kann ich vielleicht die komplette Audio-Ausgabe auf Mono schalten?
<RedNifre> Die Balance zu verändern bringt nichts, da hier nur die Lautstärke der einzelnen Kanäle verändert wird. Ich brauche richtiges Mono. :/
<CalebRipley> RedNifre, geben tut es das auf alle Fälle… bin erst vor kurzem darüber gestolpert. Ich meine es war im Soundmixer von Unity/Gnome.
<RedNifre> Ich finde es jedenfalls nicht :(
<RichyW> hey will mir aus dmesg alles anzeigen lassen wo lcd steht wie lautet der befehl?
<RichyW> ok habs
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-14
<tobago> bei mir läuft 'ne alte ubuntu8.04 maschine (grund: intel gma500 chip). ist es unbedenklich auf diese maschine git version 1.7.1 zu installieren? (in den hardy-updates wird 1.5.4 maintained).
<TheInfinity> tobago: die ist aufm desktop out of support ... :)
<tobago> TheInfinity: o.k. mmh. da will/kann natürlich keiner was zu sagen, ne?
<TheInfinity> tobago: naja. kannste machen wenn du spaß hast. die ganze maschine ist halt nur bedenklich *g*
<tobago> TheInfinity: das sowiso, schon seitdem der poulsbo von intel nicht mehr weiter supported wird (und das ist schon 'ne weile her)
<tobago> das ist sowiso 'n skandal von intel...
<TheInfinity> tobago: naja. oder n skandal dem dauernd wechselnden xorg.
<bullgard4> [Passwörter und Verschlüsselung (seahorse)] Ich habe auf dem 1. Rechner mehr Schlüsseleinträge in Seahorse als auf einem 2. Rechner. Wie kann ich die Schlüssel auf den 2. Rechner kopieren? Ist das überhaupt sinnvoll?
<tobago> TheInfinity: ja. oder so halt. auf jeden fall mist, zumal zum kaufzeitpunkt alles i.o. war.
<realjoe> lässt sich lucid auf zacate boards betreiben? is ja schließlich erst später rausgekommen?
<tobago> planungssicherheit sollte schon gegeben sein...
<deem> hi. ich habe hier ein skript, dass unter /usr/local/bin liegt. dieses skript soll iptables ausführen. wenn ich es allerdings üer crontab aufrufe bekomme ich immer den fehler:                                       
<deem> hi. ich habe hier ein skript, dass unter /usr/local/bin liegt. dieses skript soll iptables ausführen. wenn ich es allerdings üer crontab aufrufe bekomme ich immer den fehler:                                       [#ubuntu-de]  liegt. dieses skript soll iptables ausführen. wenn ich es allerdings üer crontab aufrufe bekomme ich immer den fehler: 
<deem> o_O
<deem> was war das denn?
<fishor_> echo
<fishor_> ist warscheinlich echt leer hier heute morgen :)
<deem> hi. ich habe hier ein skript, dass unter /usr/local/bin liegt. dieses skript soll iptables ausführen. wenn ich es allerdings üer crontab aufrufe bekomme ich immer den fehler: "denyhosts.sh: Zeile 11: iptables: Kommando nicht gefunden." ipta
<deem> bles liegt aber unter /sbin, welches auch im PATH angegeben ist. Somit sollte da
<deem> s dann auch gefunden werden. Richtig?
<deem> so. jetzt aber :D
<fishor_> deem, mach doch: ipt="/sbin/iptables"; $ipt -A bla;
<koegs> deem: hast du mal ein echo $PATH eingebaut um zu sehen ob PATH zur Laufzeit des Scripts richtig gesetzt ist?
<deem> koegs: habe ich grade mal getan. in wenigen minuten wissen wir das ergebnis
<deem> koegs: komisch. es ist tatsächlich nicht gesetzt. kann es daran liegen, dass es von der crontab ausgeführt wird?
<fishor_> deem,  hasst du in deinem crontab ein PATH Variable?
<fishor_> mein hat
<deem> wo hast du die denn da?
<fishor_> http://pastebin.com/H88XQruz
<deem> die benutz ich ja gar nicht. ich benutze "crontab -e"
<Nicodemus> Guten morgen allerseits..
<bullgard4> [Passwörter und Verschlüsselung (seahorse)] Ich habe auf dem 1. Rechner mehr Schlüsseleinträge in Seahorse als auf einem 2. Rechner. Wie kann ich die Schlüssel auf den 2. Rechner kopieren? Ist das überhaupt sinnvoll?
<Nicodemus> Wie suche ich die Passwörter für meine Verschlüsselten Home-Verzeichnisse herraus ?
<fishor_> deem, es macht kein unterschied, dann halt dein crontab file ist nicht im /etc sondern in /var/spool/cron/crontabs 
<Nicodemus> habe den Splash-screen, oder Info-Bildschirm bei der installation einfach weggedrückt....
<LetoThe2nd> Nicodemus: tja - damals nicht ne halbe seite lesen, jetzt dafür viele: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<LetoThe2nd> Nicodemus: spezifisch vermutlich: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung
<Nicodemus> nicht das ich die Passwörter schon nötig hätte....., aber Vorsorge ist ja bekanntlich besser als Nachsorge...
<Nicodemus> LetoThe2nd, kennen Sie die Antwort ?
<LetoThe2nd> Nicodemus: habe ich genannt.
<Nicodemus> welche der beiden ?
<LetoThe2nd> Nicodemus: hätetst du die links auch nur mit nem halben auge angeschaut wüsstest du, dass der zweite nur ein unterabschnitt des ersten ist.
<Nicodemus> es gibt doch eine einfache Befehlszeile.....
<Nicodemus> warum ??
<LetoThe2nd> Nicodemus: ich habe dich hier in den letzten tagen oft gesehen. ich schätze dich als lesefaul, denkfaul, unmotivert und nicht willens eigene geistesleistung zu investieren an. ändere das und lies was ich sagte, oder tu's nicht.
<Nicodemus> Ich habe Geld bezahlt....
<Nicodemus> mein Freundchen...
<Nicodemus> nicht unbedingt Blut geschwitzt, aber naja...
<deem> geld bezahlt? wofür? für ubuntu? dann hat dich aber jemand gehörig übers ohr gehauen
<Nicodemus> Wahrscheinlich der Herrausgeber von easyLinux (EasyLinux AG)
<deem> tja. ubuntu ist kostenlos. wenn du dafür bezahlst bist du selbst schuld (wobei ich eher glaube, dass du die zeitschrift und nicht das ubuntu bezahlt hast)
<Nicodemus> Wie suche ich die Passwörter für meine Verschlüsselten Home-Verzeichnisse herraus ?
<Nicodemus> habe den Splash-screen, oder Info-Bildschirm bei der installation einfach weggedrückt....
<Nicodemus> nicht das ich die Passwörter schon nötig hätte....., aber Vorsorge ist ja bekanntlich besser als Nachsorge...
<deem> Nicodemus: LetoThe2nd hat dir die antwort bereits gegeben. nur weil du nochmal fragst. wirst du keine andere bekommen
<koegs> Nicodemus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<deem> Nicodemus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung
<Nicodemus> es gibt doch eine einfache Befehlszeile.....
<deem> klingt irgendwie nach bot
<Nicodemus> it doppel oo
<Nicodemus> mit
<deem> ok. das ist ein EOS und ein ignore wert.
<ZeroMC> maximum trolling
<Nicodemus> EOS ?
<fishor_> Nicodemus, End Of Stream :)
<Nicodemus> danke..
<TheInfinity> EOS = end of support.
<k1l_> Nicodemus: lies es nach. Wenn du dann irgendwo nicht weiterkommst frag hier nach und sag wo genau es hapert mit fehlermwldung.
<k1l_> Nicodemus: aber wenn du zu faul bist ist das nicht unser problem. Und wenn du nur trollen willst gibts nen ban. 
<LetoThe2nd> möin TheInfinity und k1l_ 
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: moin :)
<k1l> Moinmoin
<Nicodemus> hhhäää ??...
<Nicodemus> Dies ist mein einziges Betriebssystem..., habe kein anderes am Laufen...
<bullgard4> When finally will you stop the mobbing of not so experienced people asking for help in the #ubuntu-de channel by regulars and operators every day? Example: Today: [09:05]	<Nicodemus>	Wie suche ich die Passwörter für meine Verschlüsselten Home-Verzeichnisse herraus ?  -- [09:13]	<LetoThe2nd>	Nicodemus: ich habe dich hier in den letzten tagen oft gesehen. ich schätze dich als lesefaul,...
<bullgard4> ...denkfaul, unmotivert und nicht willens eigene geistesleistung zu investieren an. ändere das und lies was ich sagte, oder tu's nicht. 
<TheInfinity> bullgard4: diskussionen darüber bitte in #ubuntu-de-op
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: gut, nicht desto trotz erwarten wir von dir, dass du grundlegend bereit bist, etwas dazuzulernen und einen artikel zu lesen.
<kempo> guten morgen!
<jokrebel> hi
<kempo> ist es eigentlich moeglich, windows auf einen linux server zu installieren?
<kempo> (root server)
<koegs> kempo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/virtualisierung
<koegs> ob dein Hoster das erlaubt, musst du mit ihm klären
<kempo> muss er ja nicht mitkriegen
<kempo> wuesste nicht warum man das mitteilen sollte? liegt einem doch frei was man da macht?
<jokrebel> kempo: Und da der rootserver vermutlich nicht ubuntu hat, was hat das mit Ubutusupport zu tun?
 * LetoThe2nd zieht kempo mit nem greifhaken nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<kempo> doch hat ubuntu
<kempo> ach den channel gibs wirklich LetoThe2nd ^^
<LetoThe2nd> kempo: das war kein scherz. wenn du willst, stell ne frage wie man eine virtualisierungslösung installiert hier, aber der rest gehört einfach woanders hin.
<kempo> is ok
<TheInfinity> kempo: du kannst dir den artikel ja mal durchlesen. wenns ein echter rootserver ist (und kein vps) wirst du dann auch jedes beliebige os virtualisiert installieren können. :)
<besitzer> Hallo zusammen. Hat jemand schon mal xubuntu11.04 ausprobiert? Meines Erachtens hat die .iso auf tu-chemnitz.de einen Fehler.
<kempo> TheInfinity: ok ich les mir den durch 
<TheInfinity> besitzer: hast du einmal eine md5 sum der iso gemacht?
<besitzer> TheInfinity: ja, die passt...
<k1l> besitzer: hast du das image ueberprueft? Und welchen fehler meinst du?
<TheInfinity> besitzer: dann dürfte die iso korrekt sein. welche fehler treten denn auf?
<besitzer> TheInfinity: aber wenn ich die iso mounte und dann time md5sums -c md5sum.txt mache...
<besitzer> kommt ein Fehler im Dateisystem. Zweimal bei zwei verschiedenen Sticks.
<TheInfinity> wie hast du die iso gemountet?
<besitzer> TheInfinity: nein, den Stick. Einfach, um die md5summe nochmal zu testen
<mgolisch> stick?
<besitzer> TheInfinity: Der Grund war, dass der Stick nicht bootete. Fehler: mount /dev/loop0 on filesystem.squasfs failed: Input/output error
<TheInfinity> besitzer: wie hast du die iso auf den stick "installiert"?
<besitzer> Oh... Moment ;-)
<mgolisch> vieleicht ist der stick kaputt?
<tigru> mgolisch: dann wäre es nicht zweimal hintereinander der gleiche Fehler, denke ich.
 * TheInfinity vermutet eher, dass tigru nicht den usb creator verwendet hat sondern einfach rüberkopiert hat ;)
<tigru> Außerdem wird dieser Fehler auch in verschiedenen Foren berichtet. Deswegen vermute ich, da hat jemand ein kaputtes .iso gebrannt, dann die md5sum
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: oder zumindest irgendein obskures tool verwendet.
<tigru> TheInfinity: nein, ich hab ganz brav den "Startmedienersteller" benutzt
<TheInfinity> tigru: ok, das ist merkwürdig.
<tigru> Zwar aus Ubuntu10.04, aber das ist ja egal, oder?
<TheInfinity> tigru: eigentlich ja.
<tigru> Ich hab auf den gleichen Stick schon zwei andere .isos gebruzzelt, die liefen. (1. Kanotix, 2. xubuntu 9.10).
<tigru> Leider stellte sich raus, dass bei xubuntu 9.10 die WLAN-Karte von meinem Rechner nicht vernünftig funktioniert.
<deem> 9.10 hat eh keinen support mehr :D
<tigru> Und von Kanotix wurde mir wegen fehlender poulsbo-Unterstützung abgeraten. :-/
<tigru> deem: haste Recht... ist aber im Wiki immer noch das einzige, bei der die blöde Intel GMA500 in allen Kategorien gut funktionieren soll.
<bullgard4> Nicodemus: Bist Du noch da?
<Nicodemus> hier..
<tigru> err: bei dem
<bullgard4> Nicodemus: Komm mal bitte auch in den Kanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Ich möchte dort mit Dir reden.
<tigru> nur leider... wenn ich die Wahl hab zwischen blöder Grafik und keinem WLAN, dann nehm ich lieber die Grafikmängel in Kauf.
<deem> tigru: für lucid wie auch natty gibt es ein ppa für den gma500, welches anstandos funktionieren soll
<deem> bei natty sogar mit 2d,3d und videowiedergabe etc
<tigru> deem: wow... Respekt! 
<tigru> deem: nur Natty krieg ich halt nicht, weil (IMHO) das hochgeladene Iso (desktop i386) defekt ist.
<deem> tigru: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zgma500#GMA500-Poulsbo
<shetlandpony> deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/652vdgx |        Intel › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<tigru> deem: zumindest xubuntu. Und bei meinem grottigen Netbook sollte ich vielleicht nicht unbedingt auf KDE4 setzen ;)
<TheInfinity> tigru: wenn die md5 sum korrekt ist dürfte das eigentlich nicht der fall sein.
<TheInfinity> tigru: lade das iso aber notfalls nochmal runter und schau dann nochmal
<tigru> TheInfinity: Und was, wenn die md5sum aus einer defekten Datei errechnet wurde? Oder ist das vollkommen ausgeschlossen?
<k1l> tigru: versuch doch mal nen anderen hoster. Denke nicht, dass das xubuntu image komplett kaputt ist.
<TheInfinity> tigru: md5sums sind nahezu einzigartig
<TheInfinity> tigru: ansonsten hier die offizielle md5 page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<tigru> k1l: gute Idee, das mit dem anderen Hoster. Vielleicht hilft das.
<tigru> Ah... danke, TheInfinity
<tigru> TheInfinity: OK... md5sum auf das .iso auf meiner Platte gibt mir genau die richtige Summe aus.
<tigru> 78719bfee...0b19 
<tigru> (keine Angst, ich hab *jede* Stelle überprüft
<tigru> )
<tigru> ;)
<tigru> Und das iso auf den Stick kann ich nicht überprüfen, oder?
<tigru> wie gesagt: time md5sum -c md5sums.txt gibt mir einen Fehler genau in dem Teil des filesystems aus, der beim Booten auch die Fehlermeldung auswirft.
<k1l> tigru: ich wuerde vorsichtshalber das iso von nem anderen server neu ziehen (dank dsl nicht so schlimm)
<tigru> k1l: da hast du vollkommen Recht. 10 Minuten... *ssssst* da. :)
<k1l> tigru: sicher, dass der "brennvorgang" erfolgreich ist? Und ist der stick ok?
<tigru> k1l: wie kann man da sicher sein? Das Brenntool hat keinen Fehler ausgegeben und der Stick hat unmittelbar vorher mit zwei anderen .isos funktioniert. Aber ... naja... Sticks halt ;)
<tigru> re-hi!
<tigru> Danke für eure moralische und fachliche Unterstützung! Ein neues .iso aus Holland hat den Fehler behoben ;)
<tigru> ..und weg!
<Der-Sebo> guten tag
<Der-Sebo> gibt es die möglichkeit ein imgae erstellt mit qt4 irgentwie zu mounten?
<christoph_> Hallo, ich habe Schwierigkeiten, meine Bilder, die ich in f-spot mit Kommentaren versehen habe, nach shotwell zu importieren, ohne dass die Kommenteare verloren gehen. f-spot schreibt sie in UserComment und shotwell in photoshop:headline bei den Metadata
<fr00d> Hi!
<badmox> moin ich habe ein paar probleme mit compiz es startet nicht automatisch wie kann ich das ändern 
<fr00d> Ich nutze Thunderbird und würde gerne für eine E-Mail, die ich erhalten habe und sehe, dass ich schon darauf geantwortet habe, die Antwortmail sehen. Kann ich irgendwie direkt dorthin springen?
<jokrebel> badmox: System - Einstellugen - Erscheinungsbild … Visuelle Effekte auf Extra hilft nicht dauerhaft?
<badmox> ne is net so einfach habe ach schon im configuratins editor ge stöbert dort ist aber compiz auch als default eingetragen doch er startet erst wenn ichihn über die console mit compiz --replace aufrufe 
<bibsch> hallo
<bibsch> ich habe einen screen Prozess mit dem namen Test am laufen. Nun würde ich gerne alle 10 Min checken lassen ob der Prozess noch läuft und ansonsten soll er neu gestartet werden.
<WorkWork1> moin
<LetoThe2nd> bibsch: bau dir was mit sleep/wait und pidof/pgrep
<WorkWork1> Kann man bei einen Linux eigentlich einfach ein neues mainboard einbauen, oder muss man da auch mit acronis ran wie bei windows?
<dAnjou> o.O
<LetoThe2nd> WorkWork1: im allgemeinen gehts relativ problemlos, aber kleine haken kanns immer geben. vorher wie üblich ein backup machen und dann probieren.
<k1l> WorkWork1: es könnte probleme mit treibern und modulen geben, wenn sich die onboard graka, sound etc ändert. aber dort sollte dann die hardwareerkennung die richtigen module/treiber laden
<szal> nach meiner Erfahrung führt der Einbau eines anderen Mainboards quasi unweigerlich zur Unbootbarkeit des installierten Linuxsystems, is aber recht einfach zu beheben, indem man die Initramdisk neu baut..  muss man nur genau wissen, wie man den respektiven Befehl dafür ausführt, und daran, das rauszufinden, scheints bei vielen Distris zu hapern, weil kaum einer den exakten Befehl kennt, wie ihn z. B. das Postinstall-Skript vom 
<szal> Kernel ausführt
<szal> in dem Sinne müsste es aber auch funktionieren, dass man nach dem Umbau in das System chrootet & den Kernel re-installiert, der macht das dann automatisch
<WorkWork1> ja hab nen kollegen der benutzt suse und ubuntu (kennt sich aber echt kaum aus, weniger als ich..) und will seine rechner mit neuen board ausrüsten (suse rechner ist schon abgeraucht) darum dachten wir uns bauen wir einfach ein neues board in den suse rechner ein, nur startet der leider nicht :P man kommt bis zum bootloader und dann gehts leider nicht weiter, gibt es für linux ein tool 
<WorkWork1> mit dem ich ein treiberloses image machen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> WorkWork1: erm... ob der suse rechner bootet ist uns hier weitgehend egal :P #ubuntu-de-offtopic, bitte ;-)
<k1l> wende dich mal mit den genauen fehlermeldungen an den suse support
<WorkWork1> joa irgendwie von anfangan den falschen channel erwischt sry
<WorkWork1> trtozdem danke 
<Guest71054> hi
<Guest71054> wo kann man hier aus spaß chatten
<jokrebel_> ,ot? Guest71054
<shetlandpony> Guest71054: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Guest71054> okay, danke für die antwort
<jokrebel_> gerne :-)
<Nicodemus> Wie suche ich die Passwörter für meine Verschlüsselten Home-Verzeichnisse herraus ?
<Nicodemus> habe den Splash-screen, oder Info-Bildschirm bei der installation einfach weggedrückt....
<Nicodemus> bitte ..?
<LetoThe2nd> Nicodemus: ich geb dir den link gerne nochmal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung
<jokrebel> Entweder Du weißt Deine Passworter oder eben nicht. IMHO ist "raussuchen" nicht möglich…
<LetoThe2nd> Nicodemus: in der zeit hättest du das ding sicher schon 3 mal gelesen und die antwort gefunden.
<Nicodemus> backe. backe..kuchen...
 * szal fragt sich, was der Delinquent unter "heraussuchen" versteht
 * LetoThe2nd empfiehlt den "neuen", zu diesem ticket mal backlog von heute morgen, so 9:00 - 10:00 zu lesen.
<LetoThe2nd> szal: das anzeigen der passphrase zum zwecke des niederschreibens.
<Nicodemus> genau...
<LetoThe2nd> ihr könnt ihm natürlich auch gern den artikel vorlesen, vorsingen, sonstwas...
<LetoThe2nd> da er aber offensichtlich zu faul ist überhaupt ins inhaltsverzeichnis des artikels zu schauen, war heute morgen schon bei fast allen supportern die hilfslaune gleich 0.
<szal> wenn "Passphrase" beim Verschlüsseln von Festplatten das Gleiche is wie bei ssh-Keys, gibt man die selber ein & hat sie sich demzufolge entweder gemerkt oder auch net, in letzterem Falle is das PP (persönliches Pech)..
<LetoThe2nd> szal: nene, ist bei ecryptfs anders. siehe artikel.
<koegs> aber wenn man die passphrase irgendwie auslesen könnte, wäre das trotzdem irgendwie fail O.o
<szal> LetoThe2nd: und btw, ich habe den Backlog gelesen & war über die Anfangseinstellung einiger Leute auch nicht furchtbar erbaut; widerspricht ein wenig dem "Ubuntu spirit", wie man ihn aus den englischsprachigen Kanälen kennt..  dass der Delinquent in der Folge eine gewisse Beratungsresistenz zur Schau trägt, is wieder ne andere Geschichte
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: nicht direkt, da in der standardkonfiguration die passphrase vom userpassword abgeleitet und daher durch dieses rekonstruierbar.
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: auch für dich: mal kurz artikel geniessen, bzw. das äquivalent auf wiki.ubuntu.com
<Nicodemus> Ja, aber das Betriebssystem verschlüsselt das Home-Verzeichnis bei Ubuntu 11.04 doch default, nur hab ich vergessen es nieder zu schreiben...
<koegs> Leto: danke, hab schon gelesen wie das gemeint ist :)
<koegs> ist ja nicht so schwer den kleinen abschnitt mal kurz zu lesen
<LetoThe2nd> szal: mag sein. ich gebe gerne zu, dass ich ein nachtragender mensch bin. und wenn jemand über tage hinweg jedliche anregung eigene geistesleistung einzusetzen ignoriert, dann ignoriere ich halt den spirit. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> szal: steht dir natürlich frei ihm zu helfen, lass dich nicht aufhalten.
<LetoThe2nd> er/sie freut sich sicher.
 * szal würde, wenn er könnte, hat aber keinen Plan von verschlüsselten Datenträgern
<LetoThe2nd> szal: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung, inhaltsverzeichnis, und dann mal schauen was er meinen könnte mit "passphrase auslesen"
<koegs> szal: dann lies doch einfach den artikel :>
<LetoThe2nd> szal: und dann versteh, warum ich das durchaus als selbstständig erreichbare übung ansehe.
<Nicodemus> ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase  wrapped-passphrase  ?
<Nicodemus> Das war ja wirklich schwer....
<LetoThe2nd> Nicodemus: merkst du was?
<Nicodemus> alles muß mann selber machen
<LetoThe2nd> das meinte ich zwar nicht, aber ist auch korrekt. :)
<Ede_k> hallo zusammen. 
<Nicodemus> Darf ich als Laie, Vorschläge zu veränderungen in Ubuntu hier machen ?
<LetoThe2nd> Nicodemus: darfst du, ist aber nicht übermässig zweckdienlich. wende dich besser an den ubuntu-developer channel oder die passende mailinglisten.
<LetoThe2nd> Nicodemus: bzw. wenn es sich um ein spezifisches programm handelt, dann direkt bei dem paket auf launchpad vermerken.
<Nicodemus> 1. Also, ich fände es sinnvoll wenn TAB+Alt alle 4 Arbeitsbereiche abdecken würde
<LetoThe2nd> warum, warum nur habe ich bei dem/der immer das gefühl mit ner wand zu reden?
<Nicodemus> 2. Fehlt mir eine Tastenkombination um auf die Indicator-Applets im Panel zu zugreifen...
<RedSite2> immer?
<k1l> Nicodemus: hier sind kaum entwickler von ubuntu. geh auf launchpad.net und trage dort einen bug oder einen request ein bei den betreffenden programmen 
<koegs> Nicodemus: zu Punkt 2... du hast uns immer noch nicht verraten welches problem du durch diesen lösungsweg versuchst zu beheben...
<LetoThe2nd> Nicodemus: zu punk1 ist das betreffende paket "unity". go figure.
<Nicodemus> Ich bin mobil und benutze keine Maus...., sondern bediene das Notebook von meinem Schoß aus...
<koegs> das ist nicht das problem
<koegs> mal abgesehen davon, dass das notebook sicherlich ein touchpad, trackpoint oder ähnliches hat
<Nicodemus> mein Unwissen ist das Problem ?
<koegs> nein, du beschreibst nicht das eigentliche problem, sondern schon einen nicht funktionierenden Lösungsweg
<Nicodemus> sorry, ich bin bloß Anwender...
<k1l> Nicodemus: das problem ist, warum die indicator applets brauchst.
<k1l> nicht wie
<k1l> es gibt sicher programme die das gleich umstellen/einstellen könnten. aber du verrätst ja nicht was du da vor hast
<Nicodemus> ne, das problem scheint mir eher zu sein, das ich keine Maus benutze um auf jene zu zugreifen....
<jokrebel> .oO( und dies seit 3 Tagen… )
<k1l> Nicodemus: letzter versuch jetzt: was willst du denn dort umstellen mit den indicatoren (network manager war es glaube ich). es gibt sicher programme denen du einen hotkey zuweisen kannst und so die indicatoren gar nicht bräuchtest
<dreamon> Heute scheint es ein super großes UpdatePaket zu geben. Sind diese Termine irgendwie festgezurrt oder ehr zufällig.?
<k1l> dreamon: ?
<Nicodemus> kil: aus meiner Sicht wäre das was Sie dort beschreiben ein Umweg....
<Nicodemus> Ich bin bloß Anwender...
<k1l> Nicodemus: ok. wenn du keine lösung willst dann frage hier zu dem fall bitte nicht mehr
<dreamon> k1l, Ich rede von Aktualisierung von Ubuntu.. Das meldet mir 48Aktualisierungen.. und ich frag mich warum das alles auf einmal kommt
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: die kamen gestern schon... neuer kernel mit dabei - ich würde auf zufall tippen.
<k1l> dreamon: die standard einstellungen ist, dass der updater alle X tage reinguckt und dann auf einmal runterlädt
<szal> Kernelupdate?  uhh..  muss ich ma glubschen..
<LetoThe2nd> szal: ja, .3
<szal> ".3"?
<Nicodemus> bitte nicht böse werden....., alles wird gut..
<jwi> dreamon: soweit ich weiß werden die pakete "von hand" aus -proposed nach -updates kopiert, da kann sich über die woche dann natürlich einiges ansammeln was anschließend in einem rutsch rausgeht
<jwi> ja, das erste kernel-update seit release ... :/
<LetoThe2nd> szal: der natty kernel ist 2.6.38 und ändert sich nicht. die neue subrelease ist 2.6.38.3, und ich hab die feststehende mainrelease halt unterschalgen.
<jwi> tatsächlich basiert der aktuelle kernel auf 2.6.38.7
 * szal sieht hier 2.6.38-10
 * LetoThe2nd muss mal überprüfen gehen, kann sein dass ich die nummern mit nem anderen release verwurstelt habe
<jwi> .3 war's davor
<szal> aber net in der *buntu-Bezeichnung
<szal> der alte hieß 2.6.38-8
<jwi> korrekt
<LetoThe2nd> gut möglich, habs wohl verwechselt.
<szal> LetoThe2nd: oder hast du noch ne andere Distri laufen, die diese Pointnummern verwendet?  (z. B. Fedora)
<LetoThe2nd> szal: nein, ist schon ein ubuntu. sogar ein ubuntu-kernel, aber halt nicht der serienmässige: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39.3-oneiric/
<LetoThe2nd> das wars :P
<Kawada> Hallo an alle.
<Kawada> Kann mir jemand sagen wo man bei Ubuntu 11.04 die Eintröge in Grub 2 ändern kann?
<Kawada> Hatte vorher openSUSE...
<LetoThe2nd> Kawada: so ganz generisch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<Kawada> Habe ich schon gelesen.
<Kawada> Bin aber nicht schlau geworden :(
<LetoThe2nd> Kawada: naja, ohne ne präzise frage was dir nicht passt wird aber wohl keiner mehr antworten können, meinst du nicht?
<Kawada> Den Text der mir am Anfang gezeigt wird (Auswahlmenü) möchte ich änder.
<LetoThe2nd> klingt nach 00_header oder 05_debian_theme anzuschauen und zu verändern.
<k1l> Kawada: dann musst du die scripte verändern
<Kawada> alle die in Grub.d liegen oder gibt es ein bestimmtes?
<k1l> Kawada: die die das ändern, was du geändert haben willst.
<alamar> hihi wurde grad zu einer poolparty eingeladen, bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das was wird
<ppq> echan?
<alamar> ack
<Kawada> Ist mir ja klar, aber welches der vielen ist für den Boot Auswahltext zuständig?
<Kawada> Oder gibt es für Ubuntu auch eine Software über die man das ohne große Probleme ändern kann?
<szal> alamar: diese Woche mit einiger Sicherheit net mehr, dafür is das Wetter zu usselig
<k1l> Kawada: wenn du den wiki link gelesen hättest wüsstest du, dass die scripte verschiedene aufgaben haben
<Kawada> Bei SUSE gab es da unter YAST -> Bootloader...
<szal> Kawada: was fürn Auswahltext?
<k1l> Kawada: und ohne mehr infos, die du nicht rausrücken willst kann man dir nicht besser helfen
<Kawada> Wenn man den Rechner einschaltet kommt ein Pinker Bilschirm (Memtest und co) diese Texte möchte ich Umbenennen.
<Kawada> Memtest z.B. In PAM Diagnose (nur als Beispiel)
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Skripte  du musst wie gesagt die scripte ändern. 
<Kawada> Sind die alle dafür Verantwortlich?
<k1l> verschiedene scripte schreiben verschiedene zeilen in die config.
<szal> Kawada: welches Skript für welchen Abschnitt zuständig is, siehste an der Abschnittsnummer in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<szal> die grub.cfg von Hand zu ändern is unklug, beim nächsten Neugenerieren der Grub-Dateien sind die Änderungen weg
<LetoThe2nd> Kawada: die einträge für linuxe werden von 10_linux erzeugt, die für memtest von 20_memtest86+, die für windows von 30_os-prober... also je nachdem was du ändern willst musst du das entsprechende script ändern.
<Kawada> Ah jetzt habe ichSuper.
<Kawada> Ich danke euch.
<LetoThe2nd> hf.
<Kawada> Jetzt weis ich erst einmal wo ich dran bin ;).
<szal> sö, mal grad wohin, anschl. Reboot nach Kernelupdate
<Kawada> Ich werde es mal Probieren.
<Kawada> Ich danke euch aber erstmal recht Herzlich.
<tobago> ich habe folgendes gemacht: am client: "sudo -u git ssh-keygen -t rsa -C 'git'" (mit passphrase); "ssh-copy-id git@my_server" (musste passphrase eingeben); und dann "ssh git@my_server". die verbindung wurde via key erstellt, aber es kam auch diese zeile: "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key." muss ich mir da sorgen machen?
<szal> re
<szal> hmm..  jmd ne Idee, was ich wo ändern muss, wenn ich die Ausgabe von fsck beim Bootvorgang gerne etwas ausführlicher hätte?  die steht standardmäßig auf --quiet, und wenn was ausführlich ge-fsck-t wird, steht da nur, welche Partition in der Mangel is und "Your disk drives are being checked for errors. This may take some time."
<szal> ich hätt gerne -C (Fortschrittsbalken)
<tylo> hey
<tylo> Ich probiere gerade Ubuntu 11.04 aus und ich frage mich, wie ich den Sound auf meinen Front-Ausgang umleiten kann
<szal> indem du der Sound produzierenden Anwendung sagst, sie soll ihren Sound dahin schicken..  per Mixer oder pavucontrol unter "Playback streams" (dt. Übersetzung dürfte nicht wesentlich anders lauten)
<jokrebel> tylo: Vielleicht nur ne kleine Umstellung in "alsamixer"?
<tylo> hm wenn es so wäre, hab ichs noch nicht gefunden
<ppq> das kann man doch eigentlich mit pulseaudio einstellen
<ppq> ,pulseaudio? tylo
<shetlandpony> tylo, pulseaudio ist ein Soundserver, Standard ab Hardy (8.04), weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio - willst du wieder alsa nutzen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<tylo> Gibt es noch ne andere Einstellung als oben rechts auf den Speaker zu drücken und dann Audio-Einstellungen ?
<ppq> tylo: guck mal in den pulseaudio artikel, da werden noch programme vorgestellt
<tylo> k werd ich
<tylo> gibts noch bei Compiz ne Einstellung wie bei Mac diese Expose-View oder wie gnome-shell sie hat?
<ppq> kommt drauf an ob ich jetzt verstanden hab, was du meinst, aber: ja
<ppq> heißt glaub ich sogar exposé, das plugin
<tylo> Halt nicht alle 4 Desktops einblenden
<tylo> sondern alle geöffneten Programme nebeneinander darstellen
<dadrc> Scale
<tylo> danke
<tylo> okay das mit dem Frontmicro hab ich nun gefunden
<tylo> aber die vermutlich richtige Einstellung für FrontHeadphones funktioniert nicht :/ Hab hier "Verbindungsmitglied" wo ich zwischen Analoger Ausgang und Analoge Kopfhörer wechseln kann
<tylo> aber bei analoge Kopfhörer kommt kein Ton
<szal> Verbindungsmitglied?  seit wann sind Kopfhörerausgänge korporiert? :o
<wal3> hallo. weiß jemand wie ich beim umounten von usb sticks und sd cards automatisch den Trash löschen kann? Es stört mich, dass die Dateien jedes mal nochj drauf sind, wenn ich nicht darauf achte.
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> mit shift+del loeschen?
<mgolisch> oder den papierkorb abstellen
<mgolisch> ist eh unuetz, wenn man was loescht will man es löschen
<mgolisch> und man hat ja eh backups
<mgolisch> von daher
<wal3> ja, aber will nur bei externen speichermedien den papierkorb nicht
<jokrebel> wal3: Sollte da nicht bei "nicht leerem Mülleimer" beim "sicher entfernen" eine Meldung kommen, ob man den Papierkorb löschen oder beibehalten will?
<wal3> ka. kommt keine.
<Der-Sebo> hallo
<Der-Sebo> vollgendes problem: will einen ubuntu server in eine virtualbox bringen. Mit qt4-fsarchiver hab ich das image gemacht und auch in die vbox geimaged per livecd
<Der-Sebo> wenn ich jetzt boote seh ich nur einen blinkenden cursor
<Der-Sebo> hab mich an die anleitung von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/qt4-fsarchiver gehalten
<tylo> kann ich eigl die Mails überprüfen lassen ohne jedes mal Evolution offen zu haben?
<jokrebel> wal3: Wie wäre es, die zu entfernenden Dateien einfach direkt zu löschen (ohne über den Mülleimer zu gehn)? Ist ne einfach einstellung in Nautilus.
<jokrebel> wal3: ...Verhalten - Müll - Haken bei "Einen Löschbefehl bereitstellen, der den Müll umgeht". Dann hast Du im Kontaxtmenü nicht nur "in den Müll verschieben" sondern auch noch direkt "löschen"
<tigru> Hallo zusammen!
<jokrebel> tylo: Ich nutze dafür "gnubiff". Ein kleines Program fürs Panel, welches regelmäßig nach mail schaut und ggf. darüber informiert (incl. Absender- und Betreff-Vorschau)
<tylo> ist das kompatibel mit dem Briefumschlag da in der Taskbar?
<jokrebel> tylo: was verstehst Du in diesem Fall unter  "kompatibel"?
<tylo> Naja ist es unter diesem Envelope dann auch gelistet und er wird blau, wie halt bei Evolution, wenn es offen ist
<tigru> Kann ich die poulsbo-driver eigentlich auch im livemode ausprobieren oder muss ich dazu *ubuntu erst fest installieren? Die ppa-Dateien erfordern einen Reboot nach der Installation, oder? (Und damit ist die Änderung im livemode dahin... :-/ )
<jokrebel> tylo: Nein - das hat ein separates Icon.
<tylo> doof
<jokrebel> tylo: Standardmäßig ein Pinguin der döst und wenn mails da sind ein mal quakt und rumhüpft. …und IMHO gar nicht doof.
<tylo> naja ob das icon nun doof ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Die Tatsache aber, dass es ein neues Icon ist und sich nicht dem Umschlag unterordnet ist doof
 * jokrebel findet eher den Umschlag doof.
 * szal findet Evolution doof
<jokrebel> tigru: Kann es jetzt nicht beschwören, aber evtl. sind die ja auch schon nach einem X-Neustart (ohne kompletten Reboot) aktiv.
<deem> tigru: ein "strg+alt+F1 --> sudo service gdm stop --> sudo service gdm start" sollte genügen
<tigru> jokrebel: Das wäre glatt einen Versuch wert. Danke! :)
<tigru> deem, OK. Probier ich aus.
<tigru> super... service gdm stop/start hat geholfen. Livemode mit 1368 x 866 - cool! B-)
<tigru> ,flash
<ppq> tigru: mit ? dahinter, wenn du nen wiki artikel abfragen willst, so bspw:
<ppq> ,flash?
<shetlandpony> Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<tigru> Danke! 
<tigru> Ich wollte wissen, ob Multimedia funktioniert, aber für ff lässt sich das Flash-plugin nicht installieren
<jokrebel> tigru: Warum nicht? Wie versuchst Du es zu installieren? Was klappt dabei nicht? Fehlermeldungen?
<tigru> jokrebel: Ich hab erstmal nur den "Standardweg" probiert und im Browser auf "plugin installieren" geklickt. Der meldete, dass es kein Plugin gäbe
<tigru> Dann hab ich auf der Flash-Wiki-Seite auf "direkt installieren" geklickt. Allerdings scheint der Installations-Manager meinen Hauptspeicher (nur 1GB) zu überfordern und hängt sich auf.
<hdp> Der "Standardweg" ist unter Ubuntu die Installation per Paketmanagement.
<tigru> ok, gut zu wissen! Danke!
<jokrebel> tigru: Moglichst nie was über Webseiten installierne
<tigru> also frag ich mal synaptic um Hilfe ;)
<jokrebel> tigru: http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Flash-Plugin
<jokrebel> tigru: und/oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adobe_flash
<szal> 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer', oder für 64bit-Systeme, PPA von Sevenmachines in die Quellen und 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer', Letzteres hat jetzt Flash 11 (nativ 64bit)
<LetoThe2nd> szal: naja, letzteres sollten wir vielleicht noch nicht grossflächig empfehlen, da es schon noch dezent beta ist...
<deem> btw funktioniert das native plugin von flash als 64bit version optimimopti unter ubuntu =)
<jokrebel> "optimimopti"?
<deem> jokrebel: ja. was dagegen? ;P
<deem> sollte eigentlich auch nur optimopti heißen :D
<jokrebel> deem: Woher soll ich das wissen wenn ich mit diesem "Wort" nichts anzufangen weiß… ;-)
<deem> jokrebel: jetzt weißt du es ja :D
<jokrebel> deem: jetzt weiß ich dass Du an Stelle von "optimimopti" lediglich "optimopti" meintest. Was das bedeuten soll weiß ich trotzdem nicht.
<ppq> vielleicht eine verniedlichung von "optiker". scnr
<deem> jokrebel: das bedeutet sowas wie "tadellos" oder "einfach perfekt"
<MCignaz> guten tach
<MCignaz> ich hab n kleines problem bei der installation der neuen flashplayer beta
<MCignaz> und zwar habe ich mir hier http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11.html das linux 32bit tar.gz runtergeladen
<jokrebel> MCignaz: warum Beta?
<MCignaz> und mit gzip -d entpack
<jokrebel> nicht gut…
<MCignaz> jokrebel: weil mein flashplayer auf der arte + 7 seite probleme macht
<MCignaz> die videos werden nicht abgespielt
<MCignaz> und ein forenkollege hatte das gleiche problem, welches bei der beta nicht mehr auftauchte
<koegs> wenn du unbedingt die 11er Beta haben möchtest, nimm doch die Beta aus sevenmachines ppa
<koegs> steht auch im wiki
<MCignaz> welcher unterschied besteht zwischen dieser sevenmachines ppa und der von der adobe webseite?
<ppq> koegs: das ist afaik nur die 64bit version
<MCignaz> im grund gehts mir nur um die installation. wenn ich das *.tar entpackte, hab ich da eine libflashplayer.so und eine ordnerstruktur beginnend mit usr
<jokrebel> MCignaz: Dass das eine die zu bevorzugende Variante ist unter Ubuntu etwas zu installierne.
<MCignaz> achso ok
<koegs> hm, du hast recht ppq :)
<MCignaz> aber wenns tatsaechlich nur 64bit ist, ist das schon wieder unbrauchbar bei meinem 32bit system ;)
<rumpe1> bringt dieses 64bit-flash-ppa irgendwas nennenswertes?
<ppq> MCignaz: es reicht, die libflashplayer.so an de richtigen ort zu kopieren
<ppq> siehe wiki
<MCignaz> die ubuntuusers wiki?
<ppq> rumpe1: naja, falls mal ne neue version kommt, taucht sie wahrscheinlich dort auf und man muss nicht manuell updaten
<ppq> ,flash? MCignaz
<shetlandpony> MCignaz: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<MCignaz> danke
<MCignaz> ok, da steht einfach die libflashplayer.so nach /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins kopieren
<MCignaz> hab ich getan, das gleiche auch mal nach /usr/lib/chromium/plugins, da ich chromium nutze
<MCignaz> ist es jetzt tatsaechlich ok die entpackten dateien im downloads ordner liegen zu lassen?
<MCignaz> oder muss ich das usr verzeichnis mit den dateien noch nach / kopieren, damit er das einsortiert?
<Protector1981> wenn du den Ordner mit kopierst, hast du beim nächsten Login unter System -> Einstellungen einen neuen Menüeintrag ;)
<Protector1981> nämlich, dass du Einstellungen an Flash vornehmen kannst, ohne das du den Browser öffnen musst
<MCignaz> ok...
<MCignaz> also kopieren (y/n) ? :>
<Protector1981> y
<MCignaz> k ;)
<MCignaz> dann start ich mal neu, brb ;)
<Protector1981> und libflashplayer musst du nich jedesmal neu kopieren, es reicht auch ein symlink zum aktuellsten Download ;)
<Protector1981> verdammt, zu langsam
<MCignaz> re... scheint geklappt zu haben, about:plugins in chromium sagt ich hab jetzt version 11 ;)
<Protector1981> wb
<MCignaz> danke fuer die hilfe
<Protector1981> ich hatte EIGENTLICH noch was geschrieben lach
<Protector1981> nämlich:
<Protector1981> und libflashplayer musst du nich jedesmal neu kopieren, es reicht auch ein symlink zum aktuellsten Download ;)
<MCignaz> ok was ist ein symlink?
<Protector1981> eine symbolische Verknüpfung?
<szal> [17:49:46] <LetoThe2nd> szal: naja, letzteres sollten wir vielleicht noch nicht grossflächig empfehlen, da es schon noch dezent beta ist... <- sagt wer?
<Protector1981> steht aber alles im wiki ;)
<Protector1981> ?symlink
<Protector1981> verflucht, wie ging das
<vectory> ln -s ziel linkname
<vectory> oder man ln für mehr
<szal> wozu überhaupt libflashplayer kopieren oder verlinken?
<Blindie> moin
<vectory> ,symlink? Protector1981
<shetlandpony> Protector1981, symlink [aka shell ln] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/ln##### "ln" #Kurzform von 'link'# erzeugt eine Verknuepfung zu einer Datei oder einem Verzeichnis. Man kann danach auf eine Datei nicht nur ueber ihren urspruenglichen Namen bzw. Pfad, sondern auch ueber den Namen des Links zugreifen. Dies ist zum Beispiel nuetzlich wenn ein Programm eine bestimmte Programmbibliothek verlangt die veraltet ist. Man kann nun ei
<shetlandpony> ..
<Blindie> irgendwie hab ich nen kleines problemchen
<Blindie> ubunt installiert, kann kein programm starten, es passiert einfach nichts
<vectory> haben wir die nicht alle
<Blindie> starte neu, kann mich nicht anmelden
<MCignaz> interessant, Protector1981 
<Blindie> neuinstallation, selbes problem
<vectory> geht live cd?
<Blindie> bzw. anmelden geht schon, er startet nur den anmeldebildschirm immer wieder
<Blindie> ja
<rumpe1> Blindie, welches ubuntu genau?
<vectory> probiert dich am terminal anzumelden (strg+alt+f1)?
<Blindie> 10.10
<Blindie> das geht ohne probleme
<rumpe1> Blindie, schon ubuntu classic desktop probiert?
<Blindie> nichts geht
<szal> LetoThe2nd: ok, hast Recht, hatte ich übersehen :)
<Fuchs> Blindie: Platte voll? Irgendwelche Meldungen in ~/.xsession-errors nach einem misslungen Versuch, irgend etwas in /var/log/Xorg.0.log oder dmesg? 
<rumpe1> Blindie, erfass doch mal, woran es liegen könnte, was du aber schon getestet hast... etc.
<Blindie> keine meldung
<Blindie> getestet habe ich noch diese funktion um kaputte archive zu reparieren, keine wirkung
<Blindie> habs auf ne 2tb platte installiert, kann es dadran liegen?
 * Fuchs sagt nichts, so lange er keine Logdateien gesehen hat und obiges nicht geprueft worden ist.
<Blindie> ich bin grad mit windows unterwegs, da kann ich jetzt nicht nachgucken, und was bei diesem befehl rauskommt kann ich mir nicht merken
<Fuchs> Du kannst es mit > datei.txt in eine Datei schreiben 
<Fuchs> wenn die anderen ein wenig ins Blaue raten wollen, dann koennen die es gerne tun. Ich schaue es mir wieder an, wenn ich Logs oder Fehlermeldungen sehe. 
<Blindie> ich hab ne vermutung das es dadran liegt das ich meinen dateimanager (keine ahnung wie der heißt) mit root rechten gestartet hab und die apt.con bzw. profile ausgetauscht habe
<szal> entweder das, oder zur Not auf die altmodische Art -> Blatt und Papier
<MCignaz> drucken :>
<Blindie> ohne drucker?
<szal> Ausgabe aufn Drucker umleiten ginge natürlich auch ;)
<Fuchs> Blindie: in dem FAll waeren die Rechte innerhalb von ~ interessannt, vor allem .ICE-Authority und Konsorten
<rumpe1> Blindie, oder einfach mal reinschauen und nach error/warning/critical/bla suchen... ist nicht so schrecklich schwierig
<Fuchs> sihee http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis#Rechte-korrigieren
<jokrebel> Blindie: Schon versucht was auch immer Du mit root-Rechten geändert hast, mit hoffentlich gezogenen Backups wieder rückgängig zu machen?
<Fuchs> aber eben, das sind alles Schuesse ins Blaue, man koennte Dir deutlich effizienter helfen, wenn man Informationen haette
<Fuchs> wenn Du ergo an einer Loesung des Problems insteresiert bist, dann liefere uns so viel Informationen wie moeglich. 
<Blindie> die ganzen befehle kann ich mir nicht merkane :(
<Fuchs> das sind:  Inahlt von ~/var/log/Xorg.0.log, Inhalt von ~/.xsession-errors, Ausgabe von dmesg, Ausgabe von ls -al ~, Ausgabe von df -h 
<Fuchs> dann schreib sie auf 
<vectory> geht live cd?
<rumpe1> bin raus aus dem ticket :D
<Blindie> ja
<Protector1981> ich bin mit GPRS online und kann daher schlecht schauen, aber wird die GTX460 schon unter Linux mit den propitären Treibern unter Ubuntu unterstützt? ja, oder!?
<vectory> Protector1981: "working with 256.35" was immer das heißt
<beaver74> Protector1981, ja, wird sie, läuft gut
<Protector1981> okay danke :) *auf die Liste setzt* :)
<Protector1981> naja vectory heisst: das die mit der Treiberversion 256.35 läuft
<LupusE> hi
<dreamon> Ein Update von Ubuntu(aktualsierung) kein update auf neue version -> Es müssen noch 931 MB von 1.159 MB an Archiven heruntergeladen werden. Ist etwas heftig.. oder?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, kommt d'rauf an welche Ubuntu-Version, was alles installiert ist und seit wann du keine Updates mehr gemacht hast. ;)
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Ich mach das fast täglich... Pakete sind viele installiert.. Aber soviel ist mir noch nie passiert und ich bin nun glaub auch schon 3Jahre dabei
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, vielleicht mal schauen was der alles aktualisieren will.
<dreamon> apt apt-transport-https apt-utils chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n  chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra libqt4-dbus libqt4-declarative libqt4-designer libqt4-dev  libqt4-help libqt4-network libqt4-opengl libqt4-qt3support libqt4-script  libqt4-scripttools libqt4-sql libqt4-sql-mysql libqt4-sql-sqlite libqt4-svg  libqt4-test libqt4-webkit libqt4-xml libqt4-xmlpatterns libqtcore4 libqtgui4 libsoprano4 linux-doc linux-libc-dev linux-source 
<dreamon> linux-source-2.6.38 qt4-designer qt4-dev-tools qt4-doc qt4-qmake qt4-qtconfig soprano-daemon worldofpadman  worldofpadman-data xvst
<szal> Kernel und Kernel-Source sind schon Einiges, wie groß der Chromium-Kram is, weiß ich net, und was zur Hacke is worldofpadman?
<vectory> wop is eine quake3 total conversion
<vectory> ;)
<vectory> und es suckt hart
<Protector1981> chromium macht mit allem drum und dran knappe 50mb
<vectory> und wird garantiert nicht mehr geupdated
<Protector1981> wenn man ne ppa hat schon, sonst nur selten
<Protector1981> wobei man chromium aus den offiziellen quellen vergessen kann..völlig veraltet
<dreamon> chromium hat eine PPA.. und auch getdeb hab ich als PPA drin.. das kann das mit dem Padman eventuell verursacht haben
<dreamon> Padman 208MB hm.. net schlecht
<Protector1981> getdeb? weil?
<Protector1981> zudem kommts drauf an, welche ppa von chromium..wennst die daily hast, dann kommen fast täglich updates und irgendwann nervts einfach nur
<Protector1981> dann lieber stable chrome, läuft eh besser
<dreamon> Ja Chromium hab ich sehr oft.. glaube das ist daily
<dreamon> WorldOfPadman ist 900mb groß.. jetzt seh ichs erst.. schluck.. was hab ich da denn drauf.. 
<Protector1981> ich glaub aber kaum das worldofpadman so oft aktualisiert wird
<Protector1981> des wird jetzt nur zufall sein
<vectory> wurde im april gehotfixt
<Protector1981> im april? wow...wir haben juli
<vectory> und das gehört eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<vectory> ja, die ppa is vllt etwas lahm
 * jokrebel hat hier mit dem (angeblich völlig veraltetem) Standard-10.04-LTS-Chromium absolut keine Probleme und versteht diese Versions-Hypes absolut nicht.
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: aber ... aber ... aber ... dann hast du doch nicht die neuste version? ;)
<sonotos> Hab letzt was über nen Bug von 10.4 mit externen USB platten gelesen, dass diese nicht richtig runtergefahren würden. betrifft das alle modelle oder nur western digital?
<sonotos> morgen btw.
<Denny_Crane> okay das ist jetzt dumm aber... ich find meine fritzbox nicht mehr und hab die ip vergessen... reset knopf gibt es nicht... *arg*
<Denny_Crane> wie find eich es wieder? xD
<jokrebel> sonotos: lass es uns auch lesen (Link pasten?) vielleicht sehen mehr Augen auch mehr…
<sonotos> jokrebel: sekunde
<jokrebel> Denny_Crane: Wenn Standard versuch einfach "fritz.box" im Browser
<Denny_Crane> jokrebel leider nein.. schon versucht... :(
<Protector1981> is bisschen komplizierter
<jokrebel> Denny_Crane: Meist Du mit "find meine fritzbox nicht mehr" vielleicht gar sie ist physikalisch weg? Dann ruf die Polizei <gdr>
<sonotos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/117713
<Protector1981> manche sagen: To open the web interface where to adjust the device just open a browser  and type ‘fritz.box’ or ‘192.168.178.1’. If you cannot see this IP  address change your IP address to one that is in the 192.168.178.1  network
<sonotos> sieht zwar erst mal nach nem alten bug aus, aber unten sind aktuelle kommentare
<jokrebel> Denny_Crane: Spaß beiseite. Vielleich reicht ja schon ein simpler Neustart aller Netzwerkkomponenten (Strom weg - 30 Sekunden warten - der Reihe nach (vom Modem aus gesehen) wieder alles hochfahren.
<Protector1981> oder aber du probierst mal: 192.168.178.254
<Protector1981> 1. Netzwerkumgebung, IP-Adresse der LAN-Verbindung (nicht WLAN),  Eigenschaften. Hier eine feste IP-Adresse aus 192.168.178.x eintragen,  beispielsweise 192.168.178.10, die automatische Mask 255.255.255.0  einfach überspringen 
<Protector1981> 2. Als Gateway 192.168.178.254 eintragen 
<Protector1981> so...
<sonotos> mir kommst so vor als meine usb platte nicht sauber beendet wird, aber eigentlich hab ich ne seagate 
<sonotos> wenn ich den rechner runterfahr rotiert das ding danach immernoch
<Protector1981> was löst denn deine besorgnis aus?
<Protector1981> eine usb platte schaltet sich aber aus, nachdem der rechner runtergefahren wurde
<Protector1981> ist zumindest bei mir so
<sonotos> tut sie ja nicht
<Protector1981> naja *schaltet sich aus* eher in standby
<sonotos> gut das ist keine richtige usb platte, die hängt einfach nur an nem USB SATA adapter weil ich noch nicht dazu gekommen bin sie einzubauen
<LupusE> sonotos: und eine 'richtige usb platte' macht etwas anderes?
<sonotos> keine ahnung, daher frag ich ja
<k1l> sonotos: hmm. dann hat der kontroller nichts drauf?
<Protector1981> ah Desktop...dann könnte es gut möglich sein, dass der USB Port, trotz Rechner aus, noch Strom direkt an die Platte weiterreicht...somit bleibt sie permanent an
<sonotos> k1l: gut möglich
<Protector1981> aber in der Regel wird vorm runterfahren noch ein "ausschalten" der platte via usb gesendet und die platte fährt in den standy
<Protector1981> *standby*
<LupusE> sonotos: es gibt einen park mode. in dne kannst du die platte manuell versetzen (shutdown script). danach lann die platte rotieren, wie sie lustig ist, denn die koepfe sind in sicherheit.
<sonotos> mich hat der bug nur etwas verunsichert, war mir nicht sicher ob ich damit die platte nicht schrotte auf dauer
<Protector1981> kannst doch schauen...indem du einfach mal die platte prüfst ;)O
<Protector1981> ich lass meine usb platten genauso wie die internen nach 30 mal einhängen automatisch prüfen
<sonotos> smart wäre interessant, aber das scheint über usb nicht zu gehen
<LupusE> sonotos: smart kannst du knicken,. mit USB umso mehr.
<sonotos> gut kürzen wirs ab, muss das ding einfach endlich mal einbauen
<LupusE> .oO( smart ist eine orientierung, keine analyse!)
<sonotos> LupusE: inwiefern?
<Protector1981> Smart KANN! falsche Werte liefern
<Protector1981> ich krieg seit Jahren zb eine Meldung das meine 120GB kurz vorm Tod steht
<Protector1981> und sie läuft und läuft und läuft ohne Probleme
<sonotos> na ja, defekte sektoren sprechen schon ne eigene sprache wenn vorhanden
<LupusE> sonotos: wenn dein usb-sata adater ohne gehaeuse nichtmal smart durchlaesst, dnan solltest du den evtl entsorgen, je nach einsatz. ein backup wuerde ich dadurch nicth fahren,
<sonotos> LupusE: is nur ne notlösung und mal eben platten an den rechner zu stöpseln ist nur ein adapter kein gehäuse
<Protector1981> LupusE: nenn mir EINE USB Platte die SMART Werte durchlässt oO ich kenn keine einzige
<sonotos> allerdings hab ich noch keine usb platte gesehen mit der smart gegangen wäre
<LupusE> es ist mehr ne not ale eine loesung. rechtfertige dich nicht, lausche.
<LupusE> Protector1981: meine WD MyBook, meine beiden forensischen usb-sata/ide adapter, meine freecom gehaeuse ...
<Protector1981> o.O
<sonotos> Protector1981: scheint in ner anderen liga einzukaufen, gg
 * k1l hat auch welche die smart durchgeben. aber das ist halt kein billigkram der hier grade als notlösung dran hängt.
<k1l> deswegen melden, wenn es nach der notlösung noch vorhanden ist
<sonotos> gut mit dem einbau sollte sich das erledigt haben, wenn die platte dann noch läuft brauch ich eher nen exorzisten oder so
<sonotos> ok dann sag ich mal besten dank für die infos
<LupusE> oder ien gutes buch. empfehlung aus dem IX-Verlag: 'Computer-Forensik'
<LupusE> ISBN kann ich auch liefern, bei bedarf, dazu muss ich aber aufstehen.
<topi> hi
<Protector1981> so
<topi> ich habe einen neuern kernel kompiliert und jetzt geht er nicht mehr beim booten in gnome rein
<Protector1981> LupusE: Smart funzt jetzt an USB :) smartmontools kanns doch
<topi> ich lande in der konsole
<Protector1981> man muss es aber noch aktivieren
<topi> der alte kernel geht noch wenn ich ihn beim booten auswähle
<LupusE> topi: dann solltest du evtl auch alle module kompilierne (lassen), gerade properitaere, in der Xorg.conf erwaehnte treiber).
<topi> wie komme ich beim neuen kernel in die grafische oberfläche?
<topi> kann ich da den nvidia treiber rausnehmen und einen offenen nehmen?
<sonotos> LupusE: thx für das angebot, wäre zwar interessant aber passt nicht ganz in mein aktuelles topic
<LupusE> topi: indem du die xorg.cong anpasst.
<LupusE> ,xorg? topi 
<shetlandpony> Sorry LupusE, ich weiss nichts ueber xorg, ich assoziiere aber Compiz Problembehebung, hal, Matrox-Grafikkarten, NVtv, Treiber_per_Grub_w(c3a4)hlen, xorg.conf und XServer_grafisch_einrichten damit
<LupusE> ,xorg.conf? topi 
<shetlandpony> topi, xorg.conf ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf
<topi> ok danke 
<jokrebel> wo finde ich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autostart#Sitzung-automatisch-wiederherstellen-Autostart in 11.04?
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/5u37lv8 |        Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<topi> noch eine frage, ich suche ein Programm für die konsole wo die cpu voll auslastet
<topi> kennt ihr da eins?
<k1l> topi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung  schua hier mal rein, hier gibts tipps
<bekks> topi: Wozu? :)
<LupusE> topi: aptitude search stress
<k1l> topi: stress
<topi> ja ich starte das auf einem embedded gerät wo ich mit der seriellen konsole verbunden bin.
<PBeck> hi
<topi> das programm soll dann im hintergrund laufen dass ich mit der konsole noch weiterarbeiten kann.
<sonotos> moin PBeck
<bekks> topi: ??
<sonotos> topi: suchst du vielleicht screen?
<bekks> topi: Warum brauchst Du ein Programm, das CPU Last verursacht, um weiterzuarbeiten?
<LetoThe2nd> topi: läuft auf deinem "embedded gerät" ubuntu?
<topi> bekks: es geht um einen realtime kernel den ich auf einem beagleboard gespielt habe und ich jetzt die latenz messen will
<PBeck> hi sonotos 
<topi> LetoThe2nd: noch nicht :)
<bekks> Was Du Dir davon versprichst, auf einem Beagleboard einen RT kernel zu betreiben, frage ich gar nicht erst ;)
<LetoThe2nd> topi: gut, dann brauchen wir bis dahin hier aber auch nicht weiter reden. das thema ist natürlich in #ubuntu-de-offtopic herzlich willkommen.
<topi> der kernel läuft schon
<Protector1981> http://i.imgur.com/YEm9p.png
<topi> oki
<Protector1981> :=)
<jokrebel> Wo ist der Optionen-Reiter bei den Startprogrammeinstellungen hin? Weiß da jemand was dazu?
<jokrebel> oder hat jemand andere Infos, wie man ein 11.04 (10.04 konnte das noch) dazu bringt sich automatisch alle geöffneten Programme zu merken, damit die beim nächsten Start wieder geöffnet werden?
<LupusE> jokrebel: abhaengig vom windowmanager. bei KDE kann man das unter 'systemeinstellungen' und dne starteinstellungen festlegen.
<Protector1981> so n8i jungs
<jokrebel> LupusE: Nutze leider Gnome wo es unter Lucid noch ging über den Optionen-Reiter bei den Startprogrammen. Leider ist diese Karteikarte unter 11.04 nicht mehr da.
<LupusE> jokrebel: ich nicht, daher kann ich zum start/sessionmanagement von gnome nichts sagen.
<jokrebel> LupusE: ja - dacht ich mir. Schade aber trotzdem Danke für den Antwortversuch.
<jokrebel> nicht mal Google gibt was her dazu. Warum gibt es diese Funktion denn nicht mehr? Ist ja voll n Rückschritt, oder?
<LupusE> zuwenig lob auf diese funktion. ubuntu will gestreichelt werden.
<LupusE> .oO( hrlich gesagt will ich beim boot auch immer ne gruene wiese, ansonsten nutze ich hibernation )
<Gurkenglas> I am on Ubuntu 9.10, I cannot boot my Windows, I if I try to mount my C:, I get http://www7.pic-upload.de/14.07.11/82oz1njwpmg5.png
<bekks> ,german? Gurkenglas 
<Robert_Zenz> Gurkenglas, falsches Fenster. ;)
<shetlandpony> Gurkenglas: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<Gurkenglas> oops.
<Robert_Zenz> Gurkenglas, ja, klingt blöd. Er kann das Ding nicht richtig lesen. Also entweder hat die Platte/Partition was abbekommen oder WIndows hat die in einem...äähhh...schlechten Zustand hinterlassen.
<Gurkenglas> Ich hatte auf Windows Tune Up Utilities installiert, um mal alles schneller zu machen
<Gurkenglas> Unter anderem wollte es die Festplattenpartitionen auf Fehler prüfen
<Gurkenglas> Erst hat es im Hintergrund D: (mit Ubuntu drauf) geprüft
<bekks> Benutzt Du Wubi?
<Gurkenglas> Dann wollte es C: prüfen, dafür sollte ich den Computer neustarten, da es nicht geht falls grad Windows läuft
<Gurkenglas> ka was Wubi ist
<bekks> Windows kann kein ext2/3/4 prüfen.
<bekks> Das hättest Du, wenn Du Ubuntu "nativ" installiert hast.
<Gurkenglas> ich weiß nicht was das heißen soll
<Gurkenglas> oder das
<Gurkenglas> Ich hab den Computer neugestartet, nach etwa einer halben Stunde war es bei 40 %, nach etwa einer weiteren immer noch bei 40%
<bekks> ext2/3/4 sind Dateisysteme due Windows nicht kennt, und auch nicht prüfen kann.
<Gurkenglas> Es hat ne viertelstunde für D: gebraucht, und es lief gewöhnlich durch
<Gurkenglas> am ende sagte es, es konnte nix finden
<Gurkenglas> zurück zu den 40% :
<Gurkenglas> Es war gerade (alles bei 40%) dabei eine große Menge Daten zu überprüfen, und nach ner Dreiviertelstunde hab ich hochgerechnet dass er 5 Stunden brauchen würde um mit diesem 40%-Stück fertigzuwerden
<bekks> ...
<bekks> Komm zum Punkt.
<Gurkenglas> Da wollt ich das abbrechen und es von Linux aus machen lassen damit ich nebenher nicht unbeschäftigt bin, und nix hat funktioniert
<Gurkenglas> Also hab ich die Stromzufuhr unterbrochen, und jetzt startet Windows nimmer :D
<bekks> "nic hat funktioniert" ist keine brauchbare Meldung.
<k1l> Gurkenglas: tuneup utilities und windows support gehört aber nicht hier her.
<bekks> WAS hast Du probiert?
<Gurkenglas> "nix hat dazu geführt, dass er mit der überprüfung abbricht"
<bekks> ...
<Gurkenglas> diverse tastenkombinationen. was sonst noch?
<bekks> ROFL
<bekks> Wie hast Du unter Ubuntu probiert, den Fehler zu beheben?
<k1l> du kannst das dateisystem überprüfen lassen. für alles andere frag die windows jungs wie und falls man das wieder hinbiegen kann
<Gurkenglas> Als ich versuchte, Windows im abgesicherten Modus zu starten, sah ich, dass er beim Laden von storport.sys hängenbleibt
<bekks> Gurkenglas: Hier ist kein Windows Support.
<bekks> Wie hast Du unter Ubuntu probiert, den Fehler zu beheben?
<Gurkenglas> Also wollt ich von Linux aus auf C: und storport.sys durch einen ausm Internet geholten Ersatz ersetzen
<bekks> Alles klar, das Ding ist gegessen. Es ist kein Ubuntu Problem mehr.
<Gurkenglas> Und da hab ich http://www7.pic-upload.de/14.07.11/82oz1njwpmg5.png gekriegt
<Gurkenglas> Als ich versucht hab C: zu öffnen
<LupusE> bekks: ubuntuuser sind einfach die besseren windows supporter ;)
<Gurkenglas> k1l, wie lasse ich das dateisystem überprüfen?
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: das klingt nach einem geschrotteten NTFS, aus der Ferne. 
<Gurkenglas> Wie geth fixen? :D
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: Windows CDs haben eine Rescuemoeglichkeit, aber das ist hier Offtopic 
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: ##windows waere da ein guter Einstiegspunkt
<jokrebel> Wieso kommt mir das so bekannt vor?
<jokrebel> Gurkenglas: Hatten wir diese Fehlermeldung nicht schon gestern durchgekaut?
<Gurkenglas> jokrebel, gestern wurde mir gesagt ich solle erstmal den Ratschlag der Fehlermeldung befolgen
<Gurkenglas> jokrebel, das versuche ich grade
<Saalko> Hat jemand Erfahrungen hier mit Simon (Spracherkennungsprogramm)? Und ob man auch Deutsche Texte diktieren kann, oder ob es nur eine Englische Spracherkennung ist. Irgendwo habe ich gefunden, dass man für Simon, Julius braucht  http://julius.sourceforge.jp/en_index.php. Und nun bin ich ziemlich unsicher, da ich so schon probleme habe Programme aus zu führen (Mittlerweile geht es sogar ^^) wo ich nur den Quellcode habe. Und dann noch, fü
<Saalko> r Simon gibt es nur Downloadversionen von Okt 2010, für Ubuntu 10.04 und 10.10, ich nutze aber 11.04, kann ich da (problemlos) die Version 10.04 nutzen?
<bekks> Saalko: Nein, kannst Du nicht. Du musst das schon passend für 11.04 (selbst-)bauen.
<Robert_Zenz> Saalko, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, ist Simon Listens aber weniger als Diktier-Programm, als vielmehr als Sprachsteuerungs-Software konzipiert.
<Saalko> Hm, also ich las, dass es mit Dragonspeach aufgeführt war. Aber na ja hat sich dann eh erledigt. Kennt noch wer ein kostenloses Linux Spracherkennungsprogramm zum Texte diktieren? (Weiß selber, dass die Dinger eigentlich ne Menge kosten, aber als ich von Simon las, naja fragen kann man ja mal ^^) Jedenfalls dann erstmal danke und ich schaue mal ob ich irgendwo einen 11.04 build auftreiben kann, bzw. muss ich auf Simon 4beta warten.
<jokrebel> gn8
<manuel__2> hi
<manuel__2> ich will einen kernel kompilieren, leider kommt ein fehler 
<manuel__2> ich habe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung
<k1l> ,wf? manuel__2 
<shetlandpony> manuel__2: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<manuel__2> benutzt. hier der error:  http://pastebin.com/ZXpgBxbz 
<manuel__2> ubuntu 11.04 ich komme bis zum AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-variante befehek
<manuel__2> -k +l
<manuel__2> leider ist der fehler wohl nicht so häufig,hab in google nicht viel gefunden 
<manuel__2> ich habe mich streng ans howto gehalte
<manuel__2> danke für nen tipp in die richtung, ich hab mal geschaut, der ordner wo er ihn hin verschieben will existiert nicht. aber einfach erstellen wird nicht ausreichen oder ?
<dAnjou> kann sich das hier einer erklären? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/438904/
<dAnjou> chromium ist zwar aus dem beta PPA, aber das kernel-zeugs nich
<Frickelpit> dAnjou: dist-upgrade
<dAnjou> hmm, geht. komisch, warum braucht n kernel-update jetz n dist-upgrade?
<Frickelpit> schon immer
<Frickelpit> wegen den neuen header dateien afaik
<k1l> das installiert nicxhts was nicht schon drauf war. 
<dAnjou> ich update eigtl. immer über den grafischen dialog und der hat bei kernel-zeugs bisher nie gemeckert
<k1l> dAnjou: ja der gui updater bügelt drüber
<Frickelpit> klar, weil der im hintergrund eben dann ein dist-upgrade macht
<dAnjou> diesmal ja nich
<k1l> apt-get machts nicht direkt
<dAnjou> diesmal wollte er nich alles installieren
<dAnjou> da fehlten halt genau die haken wie in dem paste
<k1l> dann kann es sein, dass noch nicht alle abhängigkeiten aktualiesiert sind.
<dAnjou> hmm
<Gurkenglas> Wie kann ich machen dass permanent der Bildschirm etwas abgedunkelt ist, wie wenn ich den Computer ne Weile stehen lasse?
<dAnjou> Gurkenglas: energieverwaltung?
<Gurkenglas> dAnjou, wo?
<Gurkenglas> ah da nvm
<Gurkenglas> moment, da steht nichts vom abdunkeln
<Gurkenglas> dAnjou, wo?
<dAnjou> hmm, dann geht das wohl nur bei notebooks
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-15
<Tyron^tower> exit
<skynix> moin moin
<LetoThe2nd> Nicodemus: der support findet _AUSSCHLIESSLICH_ hier statt! leute, die man nicht kenn im query vollzuquatschen ist aufdringlich und verdammt unhöflich.
<LetoThe2nd> von meiner seite hast du's jetzt geschafft. ignore set.
<jokrebel> hi
<Nicodemus> Hallo..
<Nicodemus> Was bedeutet bitte ifconfig ?
<Nicodemus> steht wofür ?
<apollo13> man ifconfig
<koegs> Nicodemus: man ifconfig
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Damit schaust Du Dir Deine Netzwerkinterfaces an.
<Nicodemus> danke..., das ging ja schnell
<Nicodemus> aber gab es da nicht noch ein rfconfig ?
<Nicodemus> rf ?
<koegs> wofür soll das sein?
<Nicodemus> muß iwconfig gewesen sein..
<Nicodemus> Wireless LAN mein ich
<jokrebel> …oO( is ja fast das gleiche )
<Thomas_Zahreddin> guten Morgen, ich hab ubuntu 11.04 mit gnome; Bildschirm portrait (xrandr); erstaunlicher und unangehmer Effekt: wenn ich mit der Maus von rechts nach links fahre, dann springt die linke Bildschirmhälfte ca. 1-2 Pixel nach rechts - nicht immer aber sehr störend
<Thomas_Zahreddin> jemand eine Idee?
<jokrebel> Thomas_Zahreddin: Was für Grafikkarte (und welchen Treiber dafür) nutzt Du?
<k1l> Thomas_Zahreddin: passt die auflösung zum bildschirm? das klingt so als wenn das bild diese 1-2 pixel zu groß ist und du scrollst dann rüber?
<Nicodemus> nein, feststellen konnte ich wohl einen Rand (ca. 1en Pixel? breit der wohl ein überrest des Starters ist bzw.. war) aber nicht weiter störend für mich, außerdem ist der Rand verschwunden; ahhh, den Rand hatte ich als ich den Classic-Ubuntu Bildschirm genutzt habe und er war ein Rand von einem Panel das ich nach links verlegt hatte..... das hat wohl beides garnichts miteinander zu tun....
<Thomas_Zahreddin> ATI Radeon HD 4850; 1050 x 1680 = exakt Bildschirm
<Nicodemus> ?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> Treiber: ATI 8.84.60 (glaube ich zumindest)
<Thomas_Zahreddin> ja, ist Ubuntu Classic als Displaymanager 
<Nicodemus> Wäre jemand so freundlich mir zu sagen wie, bzw. mit welchem Befel ich die Temperatur der CPU feststelle (Duo) ?
<Nicodemus> Befehl..
<dadrc> Ich mag ja http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors
<dadrc> Kann unter anderem auch die CPU-Temperatur
<Nicodemus> mit welchen Befehl setze ich die CPU-Geschwindigkeit (DUO) fest, bitte..?
<Nicodemus> dadrc,  ?
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: In Gnome gibt es ein Applet fürs Panel, welches sowas kann, wenn es Deine CPU unterstützt.
<dadrc> Ansonsten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung
<Nicodemus> Ich benutze den Gnome-Unity Desktop....
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Gnome =|= Unity
<Nicodemus> Gnome-Unity-Desktop ?
<Fussel> 11.04 clasic?
<Nicodemus> "pkill gnome-panel" funktioniert unter Unity...
<k1l> gnome ist nicht unity. es gibt auch keinen "mercedes bmw"
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: hey, nicht meine illusionen kaputt machen hier!
<Nicodemus> allerdings nur ohne updates...., ansonsten...... gibts ein Linux-Mischmasch...
<sash_> Was? Wovon redest du?
<Nicodemus> Linux-Misch-Masch-Desktop
<sash_> Was soll das sein?
<Fussel> Nicodemus, meint bestimmt die clasic-oberfläche vom 11.04
<Nicodemus> ja...., da hatte ich dann plötzlich ein ürsprunglichen Gnome-Desktop.... obwohl der aussah bald wie KDE
<Nicodemus> zumindest das Panel...
<Nicodemus> ich werd erstmal nichts updaten....
<Nicodemus> und mit dem installieren....., na, ich weiss nich...., bestenfalls Anwerdersoftware....
<Nicodemus> Anwendersoftware..
<sash_> Ich wette, niemand hier hat eine Ahnung, was du da erzählen willst.
<k1l> Nicodemus: hast du eine supportfrage? zum rumlabern ist das hier der falsche channel
<Nicodemus> Ich lapper nich...
<Nicodemus> Ich sage die Wahrheit
<k1l> Nicodemus: ich geb dir mal ne std. auszeit um nochmal die channelregeln zu lesen und dein verhalten diesen anzupassen.
<jokrebel> cu
<sas_> moin
<sas_> leute hab mal, was mich betrifft, ne komische frage. habe gestern auch schon ne zeit gegooglet das problem aber so nicht gefunden........... wenn ich die konsole öffne und auf /dev/sda gehen will sind keinerlei sd* geräte vorhanden, wenn ich aber im dolphin schaue sind sie da... hat da wer ne idee?
<sas_> bash complention ist schon neu installiert
<sas_> fdisk -l zeigt ebenfalss die geräte als /dev/sda etc... an
<sas_> ls /dev  zeigt die geräte ebenfalls an in gelb
 * sas_ fragt sich ob jemand wach ist
<koegs> /dev/sda ist auch ein block-device
<koegs> wenn mit ls -l /dev/sda* alle angezeigt werden ist doch alles in butter
<sas_> koegs: also ich kenne das normal so das wenn ich das mit tab vervollsändigen will er mir dann auch sda macht aber er zeigt da keine geräte an, auf dem rechner nebenan geht es ja
<sas_> in der firma gehts auch und genau darum raff ich das net
<k1l> sas_: welches ubuntu?
<apollo13> wie versuchst du denn auf /dev/sda zu gehen?
<sas_> k1l: 11.04
<sas_> auf allen rechnern an 2 gehts an dem hier net
<k1l> .o(wäre nicht der erst mit debian und falschen completion einstellungen)
<koegs> "cd" wird nicht reagieren, höchstens ls
<sas_> apollo13: z.b. bei mount /dev/sda /mnt ... is jetzt nur en beispiel
<koegs> weil kein verzeichnis
<sas_> koegs: das cd nicht dahin geht ist mir klar
<apollo13> sas_: ist jetzt nur ein beispiel ist schlect, denn mit ls tabben geht bei mir ;)
<apollo13> oh und bei mount gehts bei mir auch
<sas_> is auch merkwürdig das ich nach "mount" kein tab für vervollständigen der pfade machen kann
<apollo13> meins kann es
<sas_> ja ich kenn das halt so das das normal geht
<sas_> wie gesagt neben dran der rechner geht auch einziger unterschied der hat ne ide platte der hier hat ne sata
<sas_> ehrlich gesagt ist das grad wenn man mounten will ziemlich störend das es nicht geht
<k1l> sas_: wirklich nen ubuntu? normaler user oder als root eingelockt? ne minimal installation oder normale desktop?
<sas_> k1l: NE IST JETZT NE KUBUNTU AUF beiden aber da herrscht grad so ne gähnende leere..... is ja grundlegend das selbe bis auf die kde....normale installation
<sas_> ob root oder user macht keinen unterschied
<sas_> hab ich auch schon dran gedacht
<sas_> geht auch eigentlich von haus aus direkt nach der install wenn ich die /etc/bash.bashrc angepasst habe
<k1l> sas_: was hast du angepasst?
<sas_> #enable bash completion in interactive shells
<sas_> if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] && ! shopt -oq posix; then
<sas_>     . /etc/bash_completion
<sas_> fi
<sas_> einfach nur auskommentiert
<k1l> das gehört auskommentiert mit #
<sas_> funktioniert auch sonst bei allem außer mount und den sd* geräten
<sas_> k1l: ja wenn ich da jetzt überall ein # davor setzte geht das "tappen" noch viel weniger als vorher 
<sas_> darum nehm ich das ja immer rein 
<sas_> aber richtig standart is das nicht an 
<k1l> nee
<k1l> du überschreibst jetzt die bash completion settings iirc
<sas_> kk dann wie kommentieren und reboot?
<sas_> und nochmal im zweifel die bash  com. neu installen?
<k1l> warte mal ich versuche mich grade zu erinnern wie das genau war
<sas_> wie=wieder
<sas_> ich weiß nur das es bis jetzt immer nicht korrekt ging wenn ich das nicht manuell angepasst habe
<sas_> z.b. geht dann das install nach apt-get nicht tappen
<k1l> also bei mir steht der absatz in der .bashrc im home
<sas_> ich habs jetzt (wie immer) in der /etc/bash.bashrc geändert
<sas_> aber ich schaue gleich auch mal im home was ich da finde
<sas_> genauer pfad ..... /home/user/.bashrc?
<k1l> eigentlich sollte das paket ubuntu-standard bei einer nicht minimal.installation dafür sorgen, dass die completion läuft und in der .bashrc gesetzt wird
<k1l> jo
<sas_> # enable programmable completion features (you don't need to enable
<sas_> # this, if it's already enabled in /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/profile
<sas_> # sources /etc/bash.bashrc).
<sas_> if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] && ! shopt -oq posix; then
<sas_>     . /etc/bash_completion
<sas_> geht ja auch sonst immer nur beim mount eben nicht oder wenn ich auf /dev/sd* tappen will das verstehe ich einfach net
<sas_> sonst habe ich noch nicht festgestellt wo es "nicht "geht
<k1l> hmm. komisch.
<sas_> genau dachte vlt hatte hier wer was ähnliches 
<sas_> google schweigt sich nämlich leider auch aus
<k1l> wer weiss was da sonst verändert ist. jedenfalls sollte es funktionieren. schau nochmal ob ubuntu-standard drauf ist
<sas_> jup, geht ja auch mti dem rechner nebendran ... sind alle von der selben cd installiert
<erwin_> hi
<sas_> erwin_: tag
<erwin_> ich wollte ein skript schreiben um die PATH variable anzupassen
<erwin_> wenn ich export PATH=/home/erwin/Beagleboard/setup-scripts/build/tmp-angstrom_2008_1/sysroots/i686-linux/usr/armv7a/bin:$PATH
<erwin_> im skript ausführe kennt er nur im skript den neuen path, wenn das skript beendet ist ist sie wieder wie normal
<erwin_> was mahe ich da falsch?
<sas_> k1l: ah also jetzt wirds spannend............. Sudo /dev/sd tab geht
<sas_> sudo /dev/sd... nicht
<sas_> als root gehts garnet
<k1l> unter ubuntu ist man auch nicht root
<k1l> log dich als normaler user ein
<sas_> ja habs ja grade nur in der konsole getestet
<sas_> als normaler user gehts wie beschrieben mit dem sudo
<sas_> allerdings nur wenn ich Sudo statt sudo schreibe
<sas_> das is auch ungewöhnlich
<k1l> also das klingt mal nach sehr verwurstelt
<sas_> ja sehe ich ähnlich 
<sas_> ich wusste garnet das es bei sudo nen unterschied zwischen goß und kleinschreibung gibt
<sas_> ja lol wenn ich das Sudo groß mache gehts auch bei mount .......... als root selbst aber auch net wobei es grade da gehen müsste
<sas_> lol
<sas_> neuinstall des systems oder hilft da noch was anders vlt.?
<deem> sas_: machst du mal ein "which sudo" und ein "which Sudo" bitte?
<sas_> jup
<erwin_> keiner ne idee?
<sas_> sas@sas-dsk:~$ which sudo
<sas_> /usr/bin/sudo
<sas_> sas@sas-dsk:~$ which Sudo
<deem> sas_: bei Sudo kommt nix?
<sash_> Natürlich nicht.
<sas_> deem: nein genauso wie ichs gepastet habe is die ausgabe
<deem> sas_: was heißt hier natürlich nicht? wenn sein ubuntu unterschiede macht zwischen "sudo" und "Sudo"
<sash_> Macht es nicht
<deem> sas_: dann erklär mir mal, was er da oben beschrieben hat
<deem> sas_: *
<deem> sash_: *
<sash_> Es macht Unterschiede zwischen "Schwachsinnswort am Anfang der Zeile" und "Ausführbares Programm am Anfang der Zeile"
<sash_> sas_: Gib doch mal "Sudo ls" ein und sag, was da passiert
<deem> sash_: wenn er aber sagt "sudo mount bla" funktioniert, dann muss da etwas verwurschtelt sein, denn bei mir stoppt die bash direkt bei "Sudo" und fragt mich, ob ich nicht vielleicht "sudo" gemeint habe
<sas_> sash_: warum schwachsinnswort ??? normaler weise geht sudo immer auch "klein" ich hatte das noch nie anders
<sas_> sash_: .....Befehl nicht gefunden Sudo .....
<sash_> sas_: 'Sudo ls' bitte
<sash_> Ahaaaaa
<Gurkenglas> Gibt es eine Tastenkombination, um den Terminal zu starten?
<k1l> Gurkenglas: strg+alt+t
<sash_> Gurkenglas: Depends on Desktop-Environmnt und ist einstellbar
<Gurkenglas> Ubuntu 9.10
<sas_> Gurkenglas: oder yakuake installieren finde ich pers. super
<Gurkenglas> k1l, geht nit
<k1l> Gurkenglas: und 9.10 ist immernoch schon aus dem support raus. update die karre mal endlich
<sas_> sash_: bringt dich das der möglichen lösung nun einen schritt näher?
<deem> yakuake is für kde. unter gnome nimmt man da guake
<sas_> deem: tschuldigung
<sash_> sas_: Eigentlich schon, ja... Aber leider ist Bash-Completion so ne Sache, die jede Distribution irgendwie anders frickelt. Und ich kann bei Ubuntu nur noch bei generischen Fehlern helfen, weil ich das selbst nicht mehr nutze. Aber "Bash-Completion failed für richtige Programme, aber tuts mit Spaßkommandos" ist ne behebbare Sache
<deem> bei mir tabt der.
<sash_> Ich würd... bash-completion purgen, neu installieren, die /etc/bashrc resetten und... und so Änderungen nur in /home/user/.bashrc vornehmen
<sas_> sash_: wenn ich dann nur wüsste wie so der guru bin ich ja dann auch nicht und vorallem raff ich net...........warums am rechner nebendran mit dem selebn system eght.........
<sash_> "............." <- sucken
<sas_> sash_: ja versuch ich dann nochmal .. mit purge runter habe ich schon vorher aber nicht in der /etc/bash.bashrc resettet
<sas_> sash_: sry^^
<sash_> :)
<sas_> ich teste das mal, mach nen reboot und geht euch gleich nochmal aufen nerv ;) thx 4 help
<Oins> Hallo. Mein Bluetooth funktioniert seit kurzem nicht mehr. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben was ich der Reihe nach überprüfen könnte? Im Bios ist es natürlich aktiviert.
<deem> Oins: dmesg zb
<Oins> deem: nach was soll ich da suchen?
<deem> nach bluetooth oder nach dem chip
<deem> kA. hab sowas nicht,a ber dmesg ist ne gute anlaufstelle
<Oins> deem: ok, danke für den Tip. Werd mal raus suchen welcher Chip verbaut ist
<dadrc> Ich würd vorher mit lspci gucken, welcher Chip das ist
<k1l> Oins: überprüf mal die klassiker wie hardware schalter, tasten kombi etc
<Gurkenglas> uh, ja. ich wollt den terminal aufmachen um sudo apt-get clean zu tun bevor ich update wies mir gesagt wurde
<Oins> k1l: danke für die Info, aber den Schalter zum deaktivieren hab ich extra im Bios komplett deaktiviert. (und er ist auch auf ON)
<dadrc> Gurkenglas, willst du uns damit sagen, du kriegst kein Terminal gestartet?
<sas_> sash_: so also sehr geil habe deinen rat befolgt ergebnis............ wenn bash-completion runter ist geht sudo normal auf /dev/sda mit tappen........... isses drauf geht das wieder nur mit Sudo /dev/sda.......... nachteil wenns runter is kein tappen bei apt möglich und das nervt ;)... in der /etc/bash.bashrc isses nicht aktiv nur in der .bashrc
<sas_> sowas merkwürdiges hatte ich bisher nicht
<sash_> "............." <- sucken immer noch
<Oins> kann es sein, dass meine Wifi Karte auch Bluetooth drin hat? "Network controller: Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300"
<Gurkenglas> dadrc, ne ich wollt ne tastenkombi weil es mir zu monoton war den aus dem menü zu fischen ^^
<Gurkenglas> Ich tu den mal in dieses Panel da oben
<dadrc> Gurkenglas, aso :) Mach dir halt eine.
<Gurkenglas> wie geth
<sash_> sas_: Doch. Das ist normal. Es gibt die Standard-Completion für Verzeichnisse und so, die ist immer da. Und es gibt die erweiterte. Kannst du mal den Inhalt von /etc/bash_completion.d/ posten, bitte?
<deem> Gurkenglas: unter gnome ist für das terminal "Strg+Alt+T" vorfdefiniert
<deem> vordefiniert*
<Gurkenglas> wee, 726 KB/s. auf Windows krieg ich immer nur so um die 700
<sas_> sash_: ja den unterscheid kenne ich ich meinte das ich das nicht kenne das wenn die an is, das normale sudo und tappen auf /dev/sda nicht geht... das hatte ich noch nicht................. den inhalt mit ls ? 
<dadrc> Gurkenglas, Befehl zum Starten ist gnome-terminal, Gnome hat in den Einstellungen ein Programm, um beliebige Tastenkürzel anzulegen
<k1l> ,nopaste? sas_ 
<Gurkenglas> deem, geht aber nit
<shetlandpony> sas_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<dadrc> Heißt (glaub ich) Tastenkombinationen.
<dadrc> Gerade kein Gnome hier, deshalb kann ich nicht nachgucken
<deem> Gurkenglas: dann solltest du mal in deinen tastenkombinationen schauen ob da was verfrickelt ist
<koegs> System - Einstellungen - Tastenkombinationen
<Gurkenglas> das menü-terminal schaut von der titelleiste her anders aus als wenn ich gnome-terminal aufrufe
<sash_> sas_: Jo
<Gurkenglas> deem, wo find ich die
<sash_> sas_: ,paste?
<Gurkenglas> ui, unter system
<sash_> Where teh p0ny at?
<dadrc> shetlandpony ←
<sas_> sash_: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/439358/
<k1l> sash_: andersrum, erst factoid dann name
<sash_> da braucht man kein sudo für. k1l, oh ja, stimmt
<Gurkenglas> war deaktiviert, hab auf Strg-Alt-T gesetzt. kthx
<sash_> Das ist Ubuntu, sas_?
<k1l> sas_: nopaste mal bitte "lsb_release -a"
<Gurkenglas> Jetzt schaun die Titelleisten wieder gleich aus. War wohl was mit Auswahlhighlight oder so.
<dadrc> (Stimmt zumindest mit meinem xubuntu 11.04 überein)
<sash_> sas_: Und den Inhalt der /etc/bash_completion noch bitte
<k1l> sas_: das wird wohl eher kein ubuntu sein
<sas_> sash_: mom grade am lesen hab mir kaffe gemacht
<sash_> dadrc sagt, sein xubuntu sieht auch so aus, k1l.
<sas_> k1l: ne kubuntu wie schon mehrfach erwähnt
<sas_> aber in dem channel bekomm ich niemanden
<dadrc> Was auch immer yum-arch da macht
<sash_> Ich frag mich nur, was rpmcheck und yum-arch da machen.
<Oins> lspci liefert mir http://pastebin.com/VZF33sTV . Soweit ich auf der Intel Seite nun gesehen habe, hat die 5300 kein Bluetooth an board, also Taucht der Chip scheinbar nicht (mehr) auf. Was nun?
<k1l> sas_: ok.
<sas_> sash_: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/439361/
<Oins> hcitool dev liefert auch kein Gerät
<Nicodemus> Wie bekomme ich im Terminal die Menge des freien Festplattenplatzes angezeigt, bitte ?
<k1l> Nicodemus: df -h
<sas_> k1l: ausgabe -->  ubuntu.
<sas_> k1l: 11.04
<sas_> Nicodemus: df -h
<k1l> sas_: es geht nur darum, dass einige derivate da selber rumfummeln und man dann hier im dunkeln stochert.
<sas_> k1l: jup
<Nicodemus> danke..
<sash_> sas_: /me ist draußen, keine Ahnung. Hatte gehofft, dass da was vom Adobe-Reader zwischen hängt, das hat mir mal die Completion kaputt gemacht. Außerdem muss ich jetzt los. Viel Erfolg noch.
<sas_> sash_: danke dennoch
<deem> sas_: magst du die ausgabe von lsb_release -a bitte nopasten?
<sas_> deem: ubuntu 11.04 mehr infos gibt die auch net raus
<sas_> deem: okok es steht noch natty dabei aber das is ja klar
<deem> sas_: ich hätte es dennoch gerne in einem nopaste bitte
<sas_> deem: http://pastebin.com/BmRyfnx9
<deem> geht doch. danke =)
<Gurkenglas> Ich hab gerade Ubuntu geupdatet
<deem> Gurkenglas: gz
<Gurkenglas> Beim Neustart hat er mir gesagt ein Fehler hat dazu geführt dass ich jetzt mal im Lowgraphicsmode weitermachen müsste
<sas_> habe grade noch das hier gefunden 
<sas_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/769866
<sas_> kann das auch hier der fall sein?
<Gurkenglas> Ich schreibe in kurzen Nachrichten weil grad meine vollständige Fehlerbeschreibung kurz vorm Enter abgemurkst wurde
<sas_> post 15 in etwa da gehts nemme rum den adobe
<Gurkenglas> Ich wurde schlagartig abgemeldet, und jetzt erscheinen komische Farbartefakte auf dem Bildschirm
<Gurkenglas> Der Scrollback vom Neustart bis schlagartiger Abmeldung in XChat ist auch weg
<Gurkenglas> System->Info zu Ubuntu sagt, ich wäre noch in 9.10
<Gurkenglas> Und ich krieg ne Meldung, ich habe zu wenig Speicherplatz, nur noch 62,5 MB übrig
<Gurkenglas> (Nach dem Neustart, vor der letzten Abmeldung hat er noch gesagt es wäre etwa 22)
<Gurkenglas> Ich hab jetzt mal ein Spiel gelöscht, was etwa 80 MB freigelegt haben dürfte
<Gurkenglas> deem, Hilfe? :D
<Gurkenglas> <Gurkenglas> Beim Neustart hat er mir gesagt ein Fehler hat dazu geführt dass ich jetzt mal im Lowgraphicsmode weitermachen müsste <- da hat er mir auch nen Fehlercode gegeben, aber der wurde bis nach der Anmeldung wohl wieder aus der Zwischenablage gelöscht
<deem> Gurkenglas: du solltest mal schauen ob du noch viele alte kernel installiert hast und die mal löschen
<deem> du brauchst eigentlich nur den aktuellen und den vorherigen
<Oins> Falls es jemand interessiert. Der Trick ist scheinbar das Bluetooth Device unter Windows zu aktivieren, dann läuft es auch in Ubuntu wieder.
<Imo> hey, könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich über die console in einer mysql tabelle einen eintrag suchen kann und diesen löschen?
<deem> select * from tabelle where <wert> = bla
<deem> delete * from tabelle where <wert> = foo
<frostschutz> ohne *
<deem> von mir aus auch ohne *
<Imo> xHxwZ0uM
<deem> aha
<Imo> http://pastebin.com/xHxwZ0uM
<Imo> schau mal das ist mein eintrag zum löschen 
<Imo> und ich will jetzt nach dem namen und der email adresse in der tabelle suchen und den eintrag dann löschen
<LetoThe2nd> mögt ihr das bitte in query/OT/#mysql verschieben? sql-nachhilfe ist nicht sooo direkt ubuntu bezogen, IMHO.
<Gurkenglas> deem, wie geth?
<Gurkenglas> Wie schau ich ob ich noch viele alte kernel installiert habe und wie lösch ich die?
<k1l> ,kernel? Gurkenglas dort beschrieben
<shetlandpony> Gurkenglas dort beschrieben, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Denny_Crane> k1l: gurkenglas? ^^
<Denny_Crane> ah shit
<Denny_Crane> verlesen
<Denny_Crane> vergesst es
<Gurkenglas> <shetlandpony> dort <- das war der query Oo
<Gurkenglas> Ich hab grad den Computer neugestartet um zu sehen ob ich mehrere Kernel habe. Statt dem GRUB kam ein Error, und dann wieder das Low-Graphics-Ding von vorhin
<Gurkenglas> deem, halp?
<k1l> Gurkenglas: welche graka? welcher treiber? treiber wie instaliiert?
<k1l> welcher error?
<Gurkenglas> k1l, kA @graka, treiber, wie installiert
<Gurkenglas> Zur Zeitpunkt der Anzeige des Errors lässt sich kein Screen machen und die Zwischenablage wird bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt geleert
<k1l> so kann man dir nicht helfen.
<Gurkenglas> Kann ich den Error irgendwie konservieren?
<Gurkenglas> Wie find ich das raus mit graka, treiber, und art der installation
<Gurkenglas> btw, wenn ich versuche synaptic über das system-menü zu starten, krieg ich http://www7.pic-upload.de/15.07.11/11ufq3cw8xc.png und es schließt wieder
<szal> dann mach n Terminal auf & tu, was da steht
<Gurkenglas> szal, wieso macht das Programm denn das nicht selber, wenn es sicher ist, dass das hilft
<k1l> Gurkenglas: fehlermeldungen sind nicht wie bei windows zum wegklicken da. benutz doch mal dein hirn.
<szal> weils net dessen Aufgabe is
<Gurkenglas> k1l, soll ich das ganze Fenster aufn Blatt Papier abschreiben und dann hier zurückübertragen oder wie?
<szal> ouw banaan, hat irgendjemand kritisiert, dass du hier n Screenshot postest?
<Gurkenglas> szal, aber wenn der Laie der das liest nichts anderes machen kann als das auszuführen, oder hier nachzufragen was zu tun ist, wo ihm auch gesagt wird dass er das ausführen soll, bedeutet das am ende nur einen unnötigen schritt für den benutzer
<Gurkenglas> (war das an mich oder ist banaan ein nick oder so?)
<k1l> Gurkenglas: sabbel hier nicht rum. mach was in der fehlermeldung gesagt wurde
<Gurkenglas> das hab ich ja schon gemacht
<k1l> und?
<k1l> Gurkenglas: sollen wir alle raten?
<Gurkenglas> (funktioniert auch wieder. unnötiger aufwand dass das programm das nicht gemacht hat, aber nichtsdestotrotz thx)
<Gurkenglas> k1l, eine Möglichkeit die Fehlermeldung beim Boot hier zugreifbar machen zu können wäre wohl ideal :D
<k1l> Gurkenglas: sorry aber mit deiner einstllungen bleibst du sicher besser bei windows. jedenfalls wirst du langfristig so mit deiner einstellungen weder mit linux noch hier im supportchannel freude haben.
<Gurkenglas> Außerdem, kann ja sein dass "Fehlermeldung beim Boot" für gewöhnlich immer dieselbe Ursache hat
<Gurkenglas> Na bisher hats doch funktioniert. Was ich suche ist eine einleutende Erläuterung, warum das Programm das nicht selber gemacht hat :D
<Gurkenglas> Dass das nicht seine Aufgabe wäre versteh ich nicht, seine Aufgabe ist es doch zu funktionieren
<LetoThe2nd> Gurkenglas: der knackpunkt ist, dass es user gibt die unter umständen den befehl so nicht haben wollen. sind wenige, aber sie existieren. und solange es eine möglichkeit gibt dass jemand das will, hält linux den weg für diese leute offen und drängt ihnen kein automatisiertes verhalten auf.
<LetoThe2nd> Gurkenglas: _das_ ist der grund.
<apollo13> vor allem weil dpkg --configure -a viel putt machen kann
<Gurkenglas> hmk
<Gurkenglas> uh
<apollo13> und da ist besser der user machts selber putt *gg*
<Gurkenglas> Das hätte es mir auch sagen sollen, vielleicht hab ich jetzt was kaputtgemacht D:?
<apollo13> nö, wenns ohne probleme durchgerannt ist passt
<Gurkenglas> Wenns Probleme gehabt hätt hätte ich also wieder herkommen sollen?
<k1l> Gurkenglas: upgrade mal lieber zu einer supporteten ubuntu version. sonst geht noch mehr kaputt
<Gurkenglas> k1l, das versuche ich ja
<Gurkenglas> dieses ganze problem mit dem low graphics mode und so ist erst aufgetreten nachdem ich versucht hab zu updated
<Gurkenglas> *n
<Gurkenglas> (hab ich ganz oben auch gesagt)
<Gurkenglas> Es hat geupdatet, gesagt jetzt muss ich neustarten um das Update abzuschließen, und dann kam der Schlamassel
 * szal würde da mal ein 'df -h' interessieren
<Gurkenglas> http://www7.pic-upload.de/15.07.11/lmovdcrbz2g9.png
<Gurkenglas> ("szal")
 * koegs meint man sollte lieber highlighten anstatt /me zu benutzen um jemanden anzusprechen
<koegs> -zu
 * Gurkenglas fragt sich ob man nicht auch im /me highlighten kann
 * szal meint, dass das im aktuellen Zusammenhang redundant war
 * koegs meint -> OT
 * Gurkenglas wendet ein, das war der Witz
<koegs> Gurkenglas: ist das Ubuntu auf nem USB-Stick oder wieso /dev/loop
<apollo13> klingt nach livecd 
<Gurkenglas> koegs, nie was von /dev/loop gehört. Ubuntu ist bei mir auf ner Partition
<koegs> wubi?
<Gurkenglas> Kann mich nicht an etwas vom namen livecd oder wubi erinnern
<szal> /dev/loop0?  entweder Live-CD/-USB, Wubi oder Chroot
<koegs> wie hast du denn bei der installation partitioniert?
<szal> würd ich mal tippen
<Gurkenglas> Ist schon lang her, aber ich glaub ich hab Ubuntu installiert vom Harddrive (C:) auf Harddrive (D:), ohne irgendwelche Extras
<apollo13> auf jeden fall ist alles ziemlich voll^^
<koegs> mach mal /etc/fstab in nen nopaste
<Gurkenglas> Partitioniert war das iirc von vornherein
<Gurkenglas> D: war leer, bis ich Ubuntu draufgetan hab
<koegs> bah, das ist wubi, auch noch mit zu wenig platz, EOS weil der Fall klar ist
<Gurkenglas> Ich weiß nicht was EOS heißt
<apollo13> end of support
<szal> jo, dass 1,7 GB vorne & hinten net reichen, is doch an sich klar
<Gurkenglas> heißt das er mag nimmer helfen?
<apollo13> jupp
<Gurkenglas> Also soweit ich weiß ist mein D: 20 GB groß
<Gurkenglas> Dann kann ich mir ja das /etc/fstab sparen
<apollo13> Gurkenglas: ja und das ist voll
<Gurkenglas> Wie geb ich dem mehr Platz? Auf C: hab ich noch was
<apollo13> (ok 364 mb sind noch frei, aber auch nicht das wahre)
<szal> Gurkenglas: wenn da sonst nix drauf is, dann nimm dir ne *buntu-Live- oder Alternate-CD & nutz die Partition zum Installieren eines physikalischen *buntu
<apollo13> keine ahnung, wubi interessiert mich nicht wirklich… kann dir maximal bei ner normalen installation helfen
<Gurkenglas> szal, da ist mein Windows drauf
<koegs> bei wubi lässt sich nicht so einfach die Partitionierung ändern, deswegen ha ich keine lust auf Support
<Gurkenglas> Und knapp 1 TB, wovon alles außer so 50 GB auch voll ist
<szal> Gurkenglas: ich mein, auf deiner tollen Partition D:
<koegs> installier ubuntu neu und korrekt auf eine eigene ordentlich große Partition
<Gurkenglas> Ich weiß nix von wubi. Wie find ich raus wie ichs installiert hab?
<Gurkenglas> szal, auf D: ist sonst nix drauf. Aber erstmal müsste es ja größer gemacht werden
<szal> Gurkenglas: net notwendigerweise, 20 GB reichen dicke für den Anfang
<Gurkenglas> Aber ich hab hier doch auf D: schon nur Ubuntu
<szal> die Tatsache, dass die Platte noch D: heißt, impliziert schon, dass es sich um ne Wubi-Installation handelt, da haste dann den Container für die virtuelle Platte und vermutlich noch n paar Sachen drumrum (/me nix Ahnung von Wubi)
<sdx23> Gurkenglas: "sudo fdisk -l" in einen Nopaste bitte.
<Gurkenglas> Auf Windows heißt sie D:, auf Linux hab ich nie "D:" gesehen
<szal> Gurkenglas: eben, wenn da physikalisch ein ext3 oder ext4 oder was drauf wäre, könnte Windows die gar net lesen
<k1l> und dann auch noch wubi *sigh*
<Gurkenglas> sdx23, http://www7.pic-upload.de/15.07.11/p1l8qprdvshl.png
<Gurkenglas> szal, ich weiß nicht was ext3 oder ext4 heißt
<sdx23> ,nopasten? Gurkenglas 
<shetlandpony> Gurkenglas: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<szal> Gurkenglas: außerdem wurdest du um Nopaste gebeten & nicht um einen Screenshot
<Gurkenglas> Da steht "Paste!" und nicht absenden :P
<Gurkenglas> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/439405/
<sdx23> Gurkenglas: und da siehst du's auch, es gibt nur Fat und NTFS Partitionen. Auf denen kann kein Linux direkt sein (jedenfalls nicht sinnvoll). Dein Ubuntu liegt in einem Kontainer(einzelne Datei) auf der Fat/NTFS Partition.
<Gurkenglas> Wo ist der Unterschied? (Ist euer Traffic so begrenzt?)
<k1l> Gurkenglas: du hast ubuntu in dein windows installiert (mit wubi). das ist keine lösung für die dauer. installier mal ubuntu neu und installier es dann richtig auf eine eigene partition
<Gurkenglas> k1l, wie geth
<Gurkenglas> (bisher konnte ich von C: aus auf D: zugreifen. geht das dann auch weiterhin?)
<k1l> wenn c linux unc d win ist: ja
<Gurkenglas> c win und d linux
<Gurkenglas> Mein Linux kann mein C: nicht mounten, seit ich es nicht booten kann
<k1l> nein, windows kann kein ext format lesen
<Gurkenglas> Geht das mit Win-Software?
<k1l> sicher deine daten und mach das komplett neu. so wie es grade ist ist es nur eine frage der zeit bis sowohl windows als auch ubuntu vor die hunde geht
<ppq> Gurkenglas: theoretisch ja, praktisch solala
<ppq> wenn man sowas einsetzt, muss man backups haben, da das auch mal das fs zerstören kann
<szal> Gurkenglas: die Platte hat kein TB, sondern 640 GB, und die Partition, über die wir reden, hat keine 20, sondern 10 GB, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe
<Gurkenglas> Auf C: hat mir Tune Up Utilities gesagt, ich sollte meine Festplatten auf Fehler untersuchen. D: ging nebenher, für C: sollte ich neustarten. Nach ner Weile hab ich hochgerechnet, es würde mindestens 5 Stunden dauern, also wollte ich es von Linux aus machen lassen damit ich nebenher was machen kann. Abbrechen konnte ich dann aber nur indem ich den Strom abschaltete. Seitdem kann Windows nimmer booten
<Gurkenglas> Safe mode zeigt mir, dass er beim laden von storport.sys hängt, jetzt will ich von Linux aus auf C: das storport.sys durch einen ersatz aus dem internet ersetzten, aber ich komm ja nit drauf
<k1l> da hast du es ja schon. sicher mit dem ubuntu noch deine daten auf ne externe festplatte z.b.
<Gurkenglas> k1l, auch das windows neu? Oo
<k1l> dann kloppst du da das windows neu drauf und dann das ubuntu auf eine (wobei eigentlich besser 2-3) partition dahinter
<Gurkenglas> Ich hab keine so große externe D:
<Gurkenglas> (smiley)
<szal> tja, dumm gelaufen :P
<k1l> Gurkenglas: es ist doch schon vermurkst. ob du das win noch retten kannst musst du die windows jungs fragen
<Gurkenglas> mir scheint nur das storport.sys ist kaputt
<Gurkenglas> Und weil ein Teil kaputt ist will er alles nicht lesen
<Gurkenglas> Sowas in der Art hatt ich schon, die VistaCD hat mir alles gerettet (obwohl es gesagt hat das würde alle dateien löschen Oo)
<Gurkenglas> Wenn ich jetzt noch die VistaCD hätte :P
<Gurkenglas> Aber es zeigt dass das Reparieren einfach sein dürfte
<koegs> das ist alles windows-kram, kein ubuntu-kram, frag in nem windows-channel
<Gurkenglas> Kann ich Ubuntu auf D: neu installieren ohne das Windows auf C: zu gefährden?
<apollo13> man kann ja, ob du es schaffst
<apollo13> ohne sicherung würde ich es dir nicht anraten
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WUBI#Wubi-Deinstallation
<koegs> danach Ubuntu ordentlich in eine eigene Partition installieren
<koegs> für dein Windows-Problem sind wir hier aber nicht zuständig
<k1l> Gurkenglas: ich glaube das geht nicht, weil es D: gar nicht gibt. das ist intern in deinem windows. deswegen soll man wubi auch nicht benutzen für langfristige sachen
<szal> aber net auf die existierende Winz-Partition, die wird auch wieder flott zu klein
<Gurkenglas> Kann ich erstmal überhaupt rausfinden ob ich wubi habe?
<k1l> Gurkenglas: du hast wubi
<Gurkenglas> http://www.pic-upload.de/index.php?to=upload gibt mir ja zu denken ob das nicht doch ne richtige partition ist
<Gurkenglas> k1l, woher weißt du das
<k1l> weil du ein linux in einem container hast und keine ext partition auf deiner festplatte ist
<Gurkenglas> Wenn das Win-Intern-Ding mir bei ner 20-GB-Partition 18 GB weggenommen hat, müsste ich mit der Zuweisung von 40 GB doch eigt 22 GB für Linux bekommen, sodass es reichen dürfte, oder?
<dAnjou> Gurkenglas: dir is klar, dass du grütze verlinkt hast? ^^
<k1l> Gurkenglas: installier das vernünftig. sonst brauchen wir hier gar nicht weiter sprechen
<Gurkenglas> dAnjou, huhwat?
<Gurkenglas> k1l, ich hab aber keine externe die groß genug ist
<koegs> lass Ubuntu bei der Installation ein wenig von den Windows-Partitionen wegnehmen, der wird sowas in der Richtung vorschlagen
<dAnjou> gibt mir ja zu denken ob das nicht doch ne richtige partition ist
<dAnjou> shit
<k1l> Gurkenglas: die externe brauchst du nur für deine backups. kannst die auch in die cloud packen, abschreiben oder einfach löschen wenn die daten nicht wichtig sind.
<dAnjou> Gurkenglas: na was haste denn zuletzt verlinkt, das war nur eine sache
<k1l> Gurkenglas: du könntest auch erstmal versuchen dein windows wieder herzustellen. aber das fragst du bitte den windows support.
<Gurkenglas> dAnjou, das war ein screen von meinen Partitionen im Dateibrowser
<dAnjou> Gurkenglas: nein, war es nicht
<ppq> ich habe momentan in kubuntu 11.04 nen autostart in kde eingerichtet für den synergy client. ich will den aber früher starten, damit ich mich auch schon im kdm darüber einloggen kann.
<ppq> dachte an die /etc/rc.local, aber das wird dann ja als root ausgeführt. ist 'sudo -u' da der richtige ansatz?
<Gurkenglas> dAnjou, ieh. http://www7.pic-upload.de/15.07.11/5396pdv8o9tr.png
<ppq> also, damit synergyc als user ausgeführt wird...
<eike_> mahlzeit
<koegs> ppq: rc.local?
<koegs> oh, sorry
<koegs> su koegs -c "/usr/bin/vboxwebsrv -b" als beispiel
<eike_> mein 11.04 wurde vor ettlichen wochen mit der alternate cd installieren samt verschlüsseltem LVM. vorgestern kam ein grub update und nach dem reboot gestern geht "nix mehr" sprich ich bekomme nur die grub rescue konsole zu sehen.
<ppq> koegs: danke :) su ist wohl besser, ja. wird dann ja mit der login shell ausgeführt, also auch mit allen gesetzten sachen aus ~/.profile, oder?
<eike_> auf sda3 (verschlüsselter teil) kann ich via live cd zugreifen. habe schon die grub reparatur mit der "chroot-methode" probiert - ohne erfolg. nun zeigts mir vor der grub rescue konsole "unknown filesystem"
<eike_> tl;dr: wie erstelle ich die /boot partition neu bei einer verschlüsselten installation?
<ppq> eike_: es wär gut zu wissen, was genau du im chroot getan hast usw
<eike_> ppq: zuerst http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2/reparatur und danach habe ich es noch mit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 abschnitt Copy LiveCD Files probiert
<eike_> letzteres führt zumindest dazu, das sie die alte fehlermeldung "invalid arch independendent ELF magic" verschwunden ist.
<ppq> koegs: hmpf, in der rc.local wird es vor x gestartet. ich werd mir wohl nen upstart job basteln müssen
<CalebRipley> Banshee benennt ja leider CDs nicht selbständig, bei denen mehr als ein Vorschlag zur Benennung exestiert… Gibt es eine einfache Alternative die das Problem nicht hat?
<szal> hae?
<CalebRipley> Wenn ich einen CD mit Banshee oder Rhythmbox überspielen will (ubuntu 10.04 oder 10.10) dann schreibt er nur Unbekannter Interpret, Titel usw.
<mgolisch> naja kennt die cd vermutlich nicht
<mgolisch> da sind ja keine informationen darueber drauf
<CalebRipley> Jupp, kann banshee denn gar nicht via CDDB die Infos sammeln?
<mgolisch> ka schau in den einstellungen
<mgolisch> evtl ist die cd einfach nicht bekannt in der verwendeten datenbank
<CalebRipley> Über abcde (a better cd encoder) via freedb.org klappt es ohne Probleme und Adele (21) ist ja nicht gerade unbekannt.
<mgolisch> naja verwendet evtl ne andere datenbank
<mgolisch> ka
<mgolisch> hab keine audiocds
<CalebRipley> Danke trotzdem :-). Solange mir kein Webshop FLAC-Files anbietet bleibe ich bei CD ^^
<apollo13> CalebRipley: picard ist sonst super um pc rips korrekt zu taggen
<CalebRipley> Oh danke apollo13 :)-
<apollo13> pc sollte natürlich cd heißen, ist aber wirklich eher für rips, da stark albumorientiert
<ppq> picard hat bei mir schon witzige sachen produziert, ein death metal album als benjamin blümchen getagt zb :D aber ist wohl das beste für den zweck
<szal> löl
<apollo13> ppq: beides keine musik also passt das schon ;) aber naja zumeist sagt er die übereinstimmung, solang die grün ist (ampelsystem ftw) dann hauts eigentlich hin
<Thomas_Zahreddin> seltsames Problem: video http://seleniumhq.org/movies/intro.mov nur sichtbar, wenn ein anderes Fenster (eigentlich) darüber liegt … jemand einen Hinweis?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> (Ubuntu 11.04, Classic, ATI Radeon 4850)
<szal> Thomas_Zahreddin: mit welchem Player?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> szal: gute Frage; ging weder in firefox noch in Chrome - muss mal sehen wie ich den Player herausbekomme, Codecs sind die restricted und w64 installiert
<szal> hier mit VLC nix Problem (11.04, KDE, nVidia GT 240)
<szal> und was will uns das Video sagen? ;)
<mnass> kein Problem Chromium 11.04, unity
<Thomas_Zahreddin> szal: totem ist der player hier
<Thomas_Zahreddin> szal: mit vlc hier gleiches Verhalten (64 bit bei mir )
<k1l> ich kenne einen ähnlichen effekt. da lag das video immer hinter allen anderen (auch dem desktop)
<apollo13> das kenn ich von flash ;)
<deem> Chromium mit Ubuntu 10.04 - Nvidia GT 210. Läuft Optimopti
<Thomas_Zahreddin> szal: ev. ein Problem weil ich einen Dist-upgrade machte?
<k1l> musste mal mit dem ausgabemodul rumfummeln
<apollo13> Thomas_Zahreddin: was ist wenn du das video ganz normal (also nicht im browser) laufen lässt
<apollo13> k1l: bei totem ist nicht viel mit ausgabemodul rumfummeln iirc
<Thomas_Zahreddin> apollo13: gleiches Problem: Video nur sichtbar, wenn ein anderes Fenster (eigentlich) drüberliegt (getestet mit totem und vlc)
<k1l> Thomas_Zahreddin: warst du das nicht auch mit dem grafik fehlern beim porträt modus?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> k1l: richtig, hab der Einfachheit halber jetzt auf Querformat umgestellt, da zeigt sich dieses Problem nicht - auf den Video-Fehler kam ich, weil ich einen Screenshot machen wollte (Fehler war am Bildschirm sichtbar, aber nicht im Screenshot)
<Thomas_Zahreddin> k1l: als ich dann versuchte mit recordmydesktop ein Video zu erstellen, war das nur schwarz (aber ev. der hier geschilderte Video-Fehler)
<k1l> mit ati kenn ich mich leider nicht aus
<Thomas_Zahreddin> szal: apollo13 k1l ich vermute der Fehler liegt im Codec oder im Video-Treiber (ATi, proprietär)
 * szal hat vom ATI-Treiber noch wenig Gutes gehört
<Thomas_Zahreddin> szal: eine Alternative? (ich spiele keine 3D-Spiele und auf compiz kann ich auch verzichten)
<szal> Thomas_Zahreddin: radeonhd (der freie Treiber)
<szal> Thomas_Zahreddin: oder kauf dir ne nVidia-Karte
<Thomas_Zahreddin> szal: Hardwaremäßig ist die ATI 4850 ja nicht schlecht (meine nächste wird eine nvidia)
<szal> der einzige tangible Vorteil, den (neuere) ATI-Karten haben, is die Nutzung von mehr als 3 Monitoren, wenn man so viele hat
<Thomas_Zahreddin> szal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/811082
<deem> wie änder ich denn die standardprogramme? ich hatte hier mal office drauf und seitdem will er mir meine doc dateien immer mit office anstatt mit openoffice öffnen, obwohl word gar nicht mehr installiert ist.
<Thomas_Zahreddin> szal: danke
<Protector1981> rechte Maustaste auf die Datei -> Eigenschaften -> öffnen mit und dort des Standardprogramm auswählen
<Thomas_Zahreddin> szal: ich bin mal alle Einstellungen des ATI-Treibers durchgegangen und hab sie auf Standard gestellt - siehe da es geht (wahrscheinlich irgendeine Anti-… Effekteinstellung)
<Thomas_Zahreddin> k1l: der Fehler in der Porträt-Einstellung des Monitors ist nach wie vor vorhanden
<deem> Protector1981: k. danke =)
<gewuerzwiesel> servus, hat jmd ne Ahnung, wieso hier nach der install von 11.04 mit dem Laden des grub der Monitor ausgeht, und erst beim Loginscreen wieder an? Sieht mir ähnlich dem Fehler von früher, bei dem man den Installer nur per nomodeset sichtbar bekam
<frostschutz> gewuerzwiesel: kannst ja mal mit nomodeset probieren. wenn das hilft, ists ein problem mit dem framebuffer/grafiktreiber
<gewuerzwiesel> frostschutz: ja, nur wo eintragen? Ich seh ja schon den Grub selbst nicht. Sonst trug man das ja beim bootparameter ein
<szal> gewuerzwiesel: /etc/default/grub -> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="edd=on nomodeset" <- anschl. 'sudo update-grub'
<gewuerzwiesel> szal: besten dank, ich probiers aus
<gewuerzwiesel> szal: tut nicht, sobald grubmenu laden sollte, geht der monitor auf "out of scan range", habs auch bei GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset quiet splash" probiert (wie ichs von der bootline kannte)
<gewuerzwiesel> sobald gnome da ist (is autoanmeldung) is alles wieder sauber
<szal> schließ den Moni digital an (DVI, HDMI, whatever) anstatt analog (VGA)
<gewuerzwiesel> als der gebaut wurde, gab's die Worte nichmal! ;D
<gewuerzwiesel> hm, werd ichs vor Ort mir dem richtigen Monitor mal testen müssen...
<gewuerzwiesel> danke derweil für den Tip
<frostschutz> gewuerzwiesel: das sind ja zwei verschiedene dinge, der kernelparameter ändert nur die auflösung des anschließend bootenden linux, nicht von grub selbst
<gewuerzwiesel> frostschutz: jap
<frostschutz> vielleicht steht das irgendwo hier dabei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<frostschutz> ich benutze noch grub 1 ;)
<gewuerzwiesel> frostschutz: mach ich egtl auch, aber der PC fürn Vater... da hab ich net mehr Zeit als default alles einzukippen
<szal> frostschutz, gewuerzwiesel: steht auch in /etc/default/grub -> GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024 <- z. B.
<frostschutz> kenn ich, meine eltern sind auch im default (d.h. windows) ;)
<gewuerzwiesel> szal: jap, das teste ich grade
<dAnjou> wtf, irgendwie spinnt das reputation system von askubuntu. gestern hatte ich noch 339, heut vormittag warns 379 und jetz sinds auf einmal 479, ohne dass irgendwas passiert is
<dAnjou> huch, sorry
<gewuerzwiesel> szal, frostschutz GRUB_GFXMODE wars, habs auf 800x600 und jetzt is einwandfrei. Danke euch!
<Wedelwolf> kann das sein, dass ubuntu mit 3mpx webcams ueberfordert ist?
<PBeck> hi
<Haasee> Wie bekomme ich "Parole" dazu, mp3-streams abzuspielen. Beim anklicken des files (hier wdr5) öffnet zwar das Programm, weiter geschieht nichts...
<nahab> hi, wie öffne ich grub.conf mit rootrechen?...was für einen Befehl muß ich in das Terminal eingeben?
<Fuchs> nahab: das ist prinzipiell eine sehr schlechte Idee
<Fuchs> nahab: wenn Du Dir aber gerne ins Knie schiessen moechtest: sudo -e /pfad/zur/datei 
<xaxas> moin
<nahab> Fuchs, warum, will haben das der bootloader ne kleinere auflösung hat
<Fuchs> ,grub2? nahab lieber erst da lesen 
<shetlandpony> nahab lieber erst da lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Fuchs> nahab: dann ist die grub.conf falsch, die wird naemlich immer wieder ueberschrieben. Siehe Wikiartikel. 
<nahab> Fuchs, und wo kann ich es dann einstellen
<Fuchs> steht im Artikel sehr gut beschrieben
<Fuchs> /etc/default/grub waere vermutlich ein guter Anfangspunkt
<k1l> nahab: die grub.cfg ist nur das endprodukt. veränder lieber die scripte die die grub.cfg erstellen
<nahab> Fuchs,  wie öffne ich jetzt /etc/default/grub mit rootrechten?
<Fuchs> nahab: mit sudo -e /etc/default/grub
<nahab> danke :-)
<Fuchs> gegeben, dass $EDITOR gesetzt ist.  Sonst halt  sudo nano /etc/default/grub  oder sudo vim /etc/default/grub   oder gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<nahab> Fuchs, und wo genau da ändere ich die auflösung?
<nahab> bei #GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600?
<k1l> nahab: hast du mal in den link geguckt?
<Fuchs> nahab: keine Ahnung, ich mache grosse Boegen um Grub2. Lies doch den Artikel, den ich nun zwei mal empfohlen habe
<nahab> kil, ja
<k1l> dann kannst du ja nach dem gucken jetzt mal lesen :)
<Ben83> Hi nutzt jemand von euch linux mint 11
<TheInfinity> Ben83: nutzen hier sicher einige. aber support dafür gibts im mint channel. :)
<Ben83> Och schade.ist doch fast das selbe
<k1l> ohwe bitte nicht schon wieder. Ben83 wenn es das selbe ist nutz doch ubuntu. ansonsten bitte an den mint support wenden.
<TheInfinity> du sagst es. fast. aber eben nicht exakt. und dewegen können wir hier nicht wissen, was die mint devs grade mal wieder anders gemacht haben.
<thomasfuston> Ben83: dann nutze ubuntu und du bekommst hier super support
<Ben83> Mit Abneigung empfangen.sorry.wollt wirklich nicht unverschämt wirken.erinnern will ich nur nochmal an den Open soure Gedanken hinter dem Linux eigentlich steht.
<TheInfinity> Ben83: der open source gedanke beinhaltet aber auch, dass man selbst genau die leute fragt, die sich dafür anbieten.
<thomasfuston> Ben83: für solche äußerungen in den offtopic channel gehen
<fellbuendel> welchen Teil von "Das ist eben nicht das selbe, da kann dir hier höchstens aus extremem Zufall jemand helfen" hast du nicht verstanden, Ben83?
<Ben83> *rofl*
<Ben83> Macht mal weiter hier.Grundsatzdiskussionen möchte ich jetzt keine führen
<PBeck> Ben83: ich denke in #ubuntu-de-offtopic gibts sicherlich ein paar Leute die dir helfen
<jokrebel> hi
<jokrebel> Kennt einer ne Möglichkeit wenn man nur eine Kopie ziehne will, scannen und drucken zu automatiesieren. Momentan muss ich immer mit Simple-Scan erst scannen und anschließend über dessen Druckfunktion zum Drucker schicken. Sowas sollte doch bestimmt auch einfacher gehn.
<nahab> Fuchs,  leider klappt es nicht mit dem was da steht, gibt es noch ne andere möglichkeit die Auflösung im Grub zu ändern?
<sdx23> jokrebel: Was fertiges wüsste ich nicht, aber im Prinzip kannst du mit scanimage und lpr was zusammenbasteln.
<PBeck> jokrebel: ein kleines skript - scanimage und dann direkt an lpr schicken
<PBeck> jokrebel: und das dann als button in der gnome leiste
<frostschutz> mein drucker hat einen scanner und kopierknopf eingebaut ;)
<PBeck> upps sdx23 war schneller
<nahab> weiß jemand wie man auf einfacher Weise  die Auflösung im Grub zu ändern kann?
<frostschutz> nahab: /etc/default/grub GRUB_GFXMODE oder so
<Check> guten abend zusammen,wo könnte man den pin für die sim eines wwan modems hinterlegen? wenn ich nicht möchte das er mich noch mal danach fragt. ps in der provider einstellung steht er schon drin, aber er fragt bei jedem booten und anmelden.jemand eine idee
<Robert_Zenz> Check, gibt's da nicht drunter die Checkbox zum anhaken das er sich den merken soll?
<Check> ne nicht das ich wüste, bei ubuntu 9.1 habe ich ihn einmal eingegeben und dann war das ok. und bei 11.04 will er ihn sobald das modem gefunden wird.das nervt
<Check> habe gehoft ich könnte ihn in die config datei vom wwan modem aufnehmen weis aber nicht wo diese sich befinden.
<Check> des weiteren verstehe ich nicht wie so er ihn überhaupt will,mein er steht ja in den einstellungen der zugangsdaten drin.
<jokrebel_> Check: eventuell hilft es schon, die SIM-karte mal in ein Handy zu stecken und dort dann abzuspeichern, dass nicht nach der PIN gefragt werden soll.
<Check> sim ohne pin muß ja auch net sein wenn man den laptop rum schlept aber als not lösung wäre es ne idee :)
<Check> wenn es eine checkbox gäbe wo man sagen könnte er soll ihn sich merken, wo würde er den reinschreiben?
<jokrebel_> Check: es wird ja wohl kaum die SIM ohne Laptop (bzw. umgekehrt) abhanden kommen. Wo ist dann der Unterschied, ob die SIM beutzung ohne PIN zuläßt oder die PIN im Laptop fest abgespeichert ist?
<Check> habe mehrere modem auch ein externes usb modem , hin und wieder nehme ich nur die karte und das modem mit ohne laptop,da wäre es mir recht wenn man schon die pin braucht fals ich es mal vergesse.
<Check> ;)
<dreamon> Könnt ihr mir einen zuverlässigen FlashPlayer empfehlen. Wenn ich youtube unter Firefox aufrufe oder schließe, hab ich des öfteren Systemabstürze.Geht gar nix mehr. Nur noch reisub
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Bin aus ähnlichen Gründen auf Chromium umgestiegen und sehr zufrieden.
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Hast du das auch mal gesehen das die Flashvideos (Werbung) im Hintergrund weiterlief? Passiert hier auch manchmal
<jokrebel_> dreamon: nö
<dreamon> Was kann das sein, wenn Scroll Lock blinkt auf der Tastatur
<sdx23> eine Kernelpanik.
<dreamon> sdx23, Oh.. kiste läuft aber.. 
<dreamon> wo kann ich schauen was er für ein Problem hat?
<jokrebel> dreamon: das ist dann eher merkwürdig…
<dreamon> jetzt hat es aufgehört zu blinken.. ist dunkel
<jokrebel> dreamon: Bist vielleicht vorhin mehrfach auf die "Rollen" taste gekommen?
<ghostcube> hi wo speichert denn gnome die metacity themes?
<dreamon> ich starte mal neu.. mir fällt das immer auf wenn ich die Kiste starte.. An der Stelle wo ich mich einlogge ist noch alles normal.. dann fängts an zu blinken.. 
<dreamon> jokrebel, Nein, hab ausser Passwort nichts an der Kiste gemacht.. meinst das die Tastatur spinnt?
<dreamon> jetzt ist es aus.. obwohl ich nichts gemacht habe.
<ghostcube> hat sich erledigt :)
<RichyW> hey ich habe ein lcd display (http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Imon  das erste bild) und wenn ich lsusb eingebe steht da das es ein vfd ist. habe probleme beim einrichten kann es an dieser falschen angabe liegen?
<gh1234> Sers, eine kurze Frage, zerlege ich mir meine Home Partition wenn ich die verkleiner obwohl ich im Installer die Option gesetzt habe die zu verschlüsseln? Oder ist _nur_ der Order verschlüsselt und das ganze verhältnissmäßig ungefährlich? :D
<TheInfinity> gh1234: also. ohne backup ist das n no go.
<TheInfinity> und das ganze dürfte n bissl aufwendiger werden.
<gh1234> TheInfinity: Das ist partition vergrößern / verkleinern sowieso...
<gh1234> Hab bloß keine Lust das Backup zurück zu spielen weils schon ne ganze Menge Dateien sind...
<gh1234> Darum frag ich lieber bevor ich auf gut Glück bastle
<ohhi> hoy, der netzwerkmanager hat ja die option 'für alle nutzer verfügbar' was ist genau damit gemeint ?
<TheInfinity> ohhi: dass auch andere nutzer deines systems das netzwerk nutzen können
<k1l> ohhi: damit brauchst du beim einloggen für das wlan z.b. kein pw mehr eingeben
<ohhi> also das sind dann doch 2 unterschiedliche sachen
<jokrebel> ohhi: Da? nicht nur der Hauptnuter (und Adminrechte-Inhaber) das Netzwerk nutzen kann sondern auch alle anderen (ggf.) angelgten Nutzer dieses PCs.
<k1l> ohhi: es ist kein hotspot oder so
<ohhi> problem ist bei mir grad ich hab den haken nicht gesetzt, und trotzdem kann mein anderer nutzer das netzwerk nutzen
<gh1234> Also hier hat auch keiner ne Ahnung wie genau da verschlüsselt wird? Na ist ja Wochenende... dann werd ichs morgen einfach mal auf gut Glück versuchen.
<k1l> ohhi: wenn er in der admin gruppe ist muss er nen pw eingeben und kann es dann nutzen. ohne den haken kann es jeder user auf dem sysstem nutzen
<ohhi> warte und mit dem haken nur ich oder was ?
<jokrebel> .oO( nicht eher umgekehrt? )
<k1l> admin user können es iirc immer. sie haben ja sudo rechte mit ihrem pw
<ohhi> admin ..... könnte sein wie lösch ich den nochmal aus ner gruppe ?
<k1l> benutzer und gruppen aufrufen und dann dort bei gruppen anschauen
<jokrebel> System - Systemverwaltung - Benutzer und Gruppen.
<ohhi> k1l die frage war nur für den fall das jemand zufällig auswendig den terminal befehl weiß  sonst kuck ich eben ins wiki 
<ohhi> weil ich hab grad keine wm am start
<k1l> achso
<ohhi> nüx mit systemverwaltung >_<
<Nicodemus> Hallo, ich bin Laie und habe folgende Frage: Warum läßt sich der Unity-Panel-Service nicht von der Kommandozeile als "Unity-Panel-Service" starten ?
<ohhi> deluser ....... ja das hätte man vllt auswendig wissen können ^^
<Nicodemus> vom terminal....nicht von der Kommandozeile...
<k1l> Nicodemus: nutzt du überhaupt die unity version? dachte du nutzt die gnome-session von 11.04.
<Nicodemus> falsch...
<Nicodemus> Ich nutze Unity...
<Nicodemus> Ich habe die Classic version ausprobiert, und bin dann zu Unity gewechselt...., daher die Verwechslung mit dem Befehl "pkill gonme-panel"
<jokrebel> .oO( hat da auch anderes im Hinterkopf - seit nunmer 4 Tagen oder so …=
<k1l> und dein problem ist jetzt, dass das unity panel fehlt? kommt denn ne fehlermeldung?
<ohhi> nun nope, jetz ist mein gast in fast keiner gruppe mehr und hat immernoch internet
<Nicodemus> nein...., ich frage warum sich der Service nicht ausführen läßt.... das Terminal meldet mir Befehl nicht gefunden....
<Nicodemus> "Befehl nicht gefunden"
<mgolisch> Nicodemus: vermutlich weil das ding nicht so heisst?
<ohhi> Nicodemus: kommpletier doch mal mit tab
<Nicodemus> Ich möchte per Tastatur auf das Unity-Panel zugreifen um meinen Stick zu aktivieren....
<k1l> Nicodemus: nein. wenn das panel läuft musst du es nicht starten. drück mal die super taste (win taste)
<Nicodemus> nicht die Dash...
<k1l> dann kommen zahlen auf die buttons und die drückst du dann
<Nicodemus> nicht die Schnellstartleiste
<k1l> achso.
<Nicodemus> oben rechts...
<k1l> hatten wir das thema nicht, dass das nicht dafür ausgelegt ist?
<Nicodemus> beim Netzwerk...
 * jokrebel kanns nicht mehr hören…
<mgolisch> wieso nimmst du nicht die maus?
<Nicodemus> na, mann wird doch fragen dürfen warum das terminal den Befehl Unity-Panel-service nicht findet, oder ?
<jokrebel> mgolisch: Weil er s Laptop auf den Knien hat und keine Maus nutzen will ;-)
<k1l> wieso nimmt er nicht nen cli programm, wenn er die maus nicht nehmen will?
<mgolisch> wieso nuzt man dann sowas wie gnome oder unity?
<mgolisch> naja egal
<mgolisch> :)
 * jokrebel fragt sich das sei (glaub) vor-vor-gestern auch.
<mgolisch> es gibt cmdline interfaces fuer networkmanager
<mgolisch> evtl kannst du dir mit sowas behelfen
<Nicodemus> Unity scheint mir eigentlich ganz gut für ein Notebook geeignet zu sein...
<mgolisch> echt?
<mgolisch> find das sieht aus wie nen spielzeug desktop
<Nicodemus> hmm...
<mgolisch> wie bei nem telefon oder sowas
<mgolisch> und die meisten gui tools lassen sich eh nicht gescheit ohne maus bedienen
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Dann kauf Dir wenigstens nen Laptop mit Trackball oder gewöhn Dich ans Touchpad. Herrgott!
<Nicodemus> mgolisch, wie connecte ich denn den Stick von der Kommandozeile aus, erkannt wird er ja automatisch...
<mgolisch> nmcli --help?
<ohhi> nmcli
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Bist Du es nicht langsam selber leid????
<ohhi> oh ups ^^
<Nicodemus> Linux ?
<ohhi> übers terminal fänd ich grad auch mal gut 
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Nöö - Deine Fragen bezüglich Steuerung von GUI-Lastigen Dingen möglichst ohne Maus zu bewerkstelligen.
<ohhi> ich mach das sonst mit wvdial
<Nicodemus> gelistet wird der Stick nmcli con"
<bekks> Nicodemus: Das ganze nochmal in verständlich bitte.
<bekks> Der letzte Satz war - nicht zu verstehen.
<Nicodemus> gelistet wird der Stick mit "nmcli con"(im Terminal)
<bekks> Gelistet von WAS?
<Nicodemus> mom..
 * jokrebel muss vielleicht doch auch mal nen Ignore setzen - seufz .oO( sooo lang gings ohne )
<Nicodemus> NAME                      UUID                                   TYP               BANDBREITE ZEITSTEMPEL-ECHT                  
<Nicodemus> Tchibo-Mobil Tagesflat / Monats-Flatrate L / Monats-Flatrate XL da1f4fd8-d302-4cc7-a821-f9edf78be333   gsm               Benutzer Fr 15 Jul 2011 22:22:04 CEST      
<Nicodemus> Auto Telekom              9685be85-3868-4547-8a25-e0dcabfb79d2   802-11-wireless   Benutzer nie                               
<Nicodemus> bartholomaeus@Mobile-V5505:~$ 
<bekks> STOP!
<bekks> HErrjeh.
<bekks> ,nopaste? Nicodemus 
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bekks> Und meine Frage beantwortet das nebenbei mal genau gar nicht.
<Nicodemus> ist aber genauso wieder gegeben wie in der ausgabe im terminal..
<bekks> Ist mir egal was das ist - das ist jedenfalls keine Antwort auf meine Frage.
<ohhi> Nicodemus: was genau wolltest du nochmal machen ?
<mgolisch> wer will sein umts dings aktivieren oder so
<bekks> Dann benutzt man doch idR einfach umtsmon?
<dAnjou> und wieso will er das per tastatur machen??
<mgolisch> nmcli con up id <id>
<mgolisch> oder so
<mgolisch> weil er das touchpad nicht mag oder so
<mgolisch> ka
<mgolisch> ist mir auch wurst eigentlich, jedem das seine
<dAnjou> mich deucht, ihr helft hier auf der falschen ebene
<Nicodemus> Ich wollte eigentlich auf das Unity-Panel mittels Tastaturkombination zugreifen um de UMTS-Stick aus den Panel-Menü (oben rechts bei) im Menü per Tastendruck aktivieren; aber nun suche ich eine Varianteum den Stick per Kommandozeile mit dem Internet zu connecten...
<dAnjou> Nicodemus: warum zur hölle?
<jokrebel> .oO( oder, da ist nicht (mehr) zu helfen … )
<ohhi> Nicodemus:  wvdial heißt der befehl zur einwahl  muss aber angepasst werden (apn und so)
<Nicodemus> muß mal eben zu Stift greifen...
<dreamon> Was sagt diese Meldung : your cpu appears to be lacking expected security protections. Please check your bios settings. for more info run /usr/bin/check-bios-nx verbose   -> was ist da los?
<bekks> dreamon: Das was in der MEldung steht. Einfach übersetzen.
<bekks> dreamon: Nopaste doch mal die Ausgabe des angegebenen Befehls.
<alamar> dreamon: you h4z no NX bit
<bekks> oh noez!
<dreamon> bekks, This CPU is family 6, model 23, and has NX capabilities but is unable use these protective features because the bios is confiured to disable the capability. Please enable in Bios. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Na dann schalt es ein im BIOS.
<ohhi> ist das ich son schutzdingenz gegen unerlaubte proßesse ?
<dreamon> Meinen die "No-Execute Memory Protection?" das ist im moment disabled
<alamar> ohhi: es ist ein "schutzdingenZ" um programme "sicherer" ausführen zu können. 
<alamar> dreamon: ja
<jwi> dreamon: genau das
<alamar> ohhi: einfach gesagt kann man speicherbereiche im ram als ausführbar und nicht ausführbar flaggen
<Shin_> hi
<alamar> ohhi: für mehr details frag in einem passendem channel oder dem offtopic channel 
<x42> Kann ich eigentlich den SCSI Controler als Modul compilen?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Habs nur überflogen, aber vielleicht hifts Dir weiter: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bios-und-nx-was-ist-das/#post-2709316
<dreamon> Ok, meldung ist weg. Diese komische Caps Lock blinkt aber immer noch.. seltsam
<mgolisch> x42: wie meinst du das?
<mgolisch> ein scsi controler ist ein stueck hardware, was willst du da kompilieren..?
<mgolisch> und bei ubuntu sind eigentlich alle treiber als module uebersetzt
<x42> Ich frage mich ob ich den SCSI Driver als Modul kompilieren kann, anstatt den fest in den Kernel zu kompilieren
<bekks> dreamon: dmesg nopasten.
<mgolisch> x42: wieso baust du selber nen kernel?
<bekks> x42: Wieso sollte man das nicht können?
<lloyd> weil er es kann
<bekks> lloyd++ :)
<mgolisch> rite! i f0rg0t
<jokrebel> .oO( ich bin Root - ich dar das… )
<x42> Will dass mein Kernel schlanker wird.
<x42> kompiliert ihr eure kernel nicht neu?
<bekks> Nö, wozu?
<jokrebel> x42: Was hilft Dir ein schlankerer Kernel mit mehr Modulen?
<Nicodemus> hmmm.....
<bekks> Mir ist vollkommen hupe, ob mein kernel schlank ist oder nicht.
<Nicodemus> Ich werd mich erstmal abmelden..
<T2k3> jokrebel: damit man module raus werfen kann die man nie brauchen wird 
<Nicodemus> tschüßi
<x42> z.b. um das big kernelog zu deaktivieren oder um z.b. autoscheduling groups zu aktivieren
<x42> lock
<bekks> x42: Das bick kernel lock ist mir ebenso hupe.
<bekks> cgroups sind in neueren Versionen sowieso aktiviert.
<x42> und der ubuntu kernel ist schon etwas angestaubt
<bekks> "angestaubt"?
<bekks> Was ganz genau ist an einem .38 angestaubt?
<mgolisch> ist nicht 3.0
<mgolisch> :)
<x42> dnftt
<bekks> "dnftt"?
<x42> will ja nix gesagt haben
 * jokrebel geht jetzt lieber ins Bett - Pfüarts Euch
<x42> not feeding the troll
<bekks> x42: Erst wissen, wovon man da redet, dann beschweren ;)
<dreamon> bekks, http://pastebin.com/b0a8NBKC
<ohhi> ist nich .39 aktuell ?
<mgolisch> und?
<ohhi> ka
<bekks> ohhi: welche gesteigerte Rolle spielt das für die o.g. Argumente? :)
<ohhi> keine is mir nur grad durchen kopf geschossen
<x42> ist kein 3.0
<mgolisch> naja 3.0 ist auch nicht stable
<x42> lol ubuntu ist auch nicht stable
<bekks> Aha.
<Fuchs> koennte man das OT ein klein wenig verschieben? Danke. 
<x42> ot?
<bekks> ,ot? x42 
<shetlandpony> x42: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> offtopic geplapper. Der Kanal hier ist fuer Support. 
<x42> wir reden dohc über den ubuntu kernel
<Fuchs> ist trotzdem kein Support. Danke. 
<Nicodemus> mgolisch, .... danke..., hat geklappt !
<x42> Ich hab doch gefragt, ob ich den SCSI Driver als Modul compilieren darf ...
<T2k3> Fuchs: heißt der Chanel "ubuntu-de-support" ?
<hiroko> kennt ihr ein programm mit dem man photos von der webkam machen kann?
<Fuchs> x42: darfst Du. Aber wenn Deine Bootpartition auf einer via SCSI Treiber angeschlossenen Platte liegt, dann willst Du das Modul zwingend in der initrd haben
<ohhi> aja das errinert mich daran das ich ja noch nen problem lössen wollte 
<mgolisch> hiroko: cheese?
<hiroko> ah ok
<Fuchs> T2k3: der Kanal hier ist Support only, steht in den Kanalregeln, die im Topic stehen. Wenn Du das diskutieren willst: gerne, aber nicht hier. 
<Fuchs> hiroko: cheese, kamoso
<ohhi> wie verhinder ich jetz das mein zweitbenutzer auf meine internetleitung zugreift
<x42> @Fuchs bist du ubuntu entwickler?
<bekks> ohhi: Effektiv gar nicht.
<T2k3> Fuchs: das Topic ist bei mir ca. 80 Chars lang und wird von mir genüsslich ignoriert ^^ aber das ihr das hier so streng seht ist immer wieder sehr befremdlich, meine 50¢ dazu 
<ohhi> -.- 
<x42> ich find das auch ziemlich krass hier
<x42> seid doch nett zueinander
<mgolisch> sind wir doch
<mgolisch> :()
<x42> wem gehört denn der channel? den entwicklern oder war irgendjemand anderes schneller?
<Fuchs> x42: steht in den Kanalregeln im Topic. Aber ein kleiner Hinweis vorneweg: er ist offiziell, und ich bin einer der offiziellen, es waere also nett, wenn Du auf mich hoerst 
<x42> Hackerregel #1: Misstraue den Autoritäten ;)
<Shin_> Fuchs: bitte freenode channel guidelines beachten, danke
<Fuchs> Shin_: bitte #ubuntu-de-op verwenden, danke. 
<lloyd> junge junge
<lloyd> ihr seid mir echt zu krass
<thomasfuston> ist es so schwer zu unterscheiden, support? und offtopic? dann gibts kein problem
<mgolisch> versteh das problem auch nicht..
<x23> Hab gehört, das jemand geckit wurde nachdem er "Hackerregel #1: Misstraue den Autoritäten" gepostet hat.
<mgolisch> eher gemerkt..
<Nicodemus> mgolisch,  danke.... noch einmal.....
<mgolisch> Nicodemus: np
<Nicodemus> ich bin begeistert....
<mgolisch> x23: oder redest du mit dir selbst?
<dreamon> bekks, Hat dir mein nopaste nicht gefallen?
<bekks> dreamon: Doch, war doch super :)
<Nicodemus> Jetzt geht die Verbindung up and down..... und das per Knopfdruck....
<mgolisch> dreamon: blinkt das einfach so? aber sonst geht alles?
<bekks> dreamon: Blinken die beiden anderen LEDs nicht?
<dreamon> Das blinkt nach dem login.. ein paar minuten.. und dann geht aus.. und ok
<dreamon> nein die anderen leuchten .. im moment sind alle aus.. ohne das ich numlock angefasst hätte oder dis shift.. 
<dreamon> CapsLock blinkt, ca. 3Minuten lang
<dreamon> Mist ich Penn am Tisch ein.. N8 leute.. heute ist nicht aller Tage abend.. 
<Nicodemus> Hallo, wo mache ich am besten Vorschläge für Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Fuchs> Nicodemus: www.launchpad.net, da bei dem passenden Projekt feature requests anbringen. 
<Fuchs> Nicodemus: ansonsten die Mailinglisten / IRC Kanaele der betroffenen Projekte. Am besten nicht hier, weil hier liest es keiner, der es auch umsetzen koennte. 
<lfan> hallo, ich hab mal eine rechtliche frage. darf man den tux eigentlich einfach so auf seiner website einbinden? den original tux darf man anscheinend überall einbinden, aber ich hätte gerne diesen http://tm-webservices.de/wp-content/uploads/Tux-G2.png
<szal> lfan: -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic bitte
<lfan> szal: okay
<Nicodemus> mgolisch, .... sind Sie noch da ?
<mgolisch> so alt bin ich noch nicht :)
<mgolisch> aber ja
<Nicodemus> darf ich Sie privat anchatten ?
<mgolisch> ja
<szal> Nicodemus: hou möt dat Siezen op, is ja gruselich :P
<kuangbao> szal: na ob er dat jetzt verstanden haett ;)
<Nicodemus> Der Befehl su.... ändert nur den Besitzer so als ob er gerade frisch eingeloggt hätte....
<Nicodemus> und was genau macht jetzt sudo....
<Nicodemus> das hab ich nicht verstanden....
<szal> sudo führt einen Befehl mit den Rechten eines anderen Benutzers (i. d. R. root) aus
<Nicodemus> ohne das der root angemeldet wäre ?
<Nicodemus> ohne das der root angemeldet ist.
<Nicodemus> oder wäre der sudo ein extra (tty ?) Teilnehmer ?
<Nicodemus> Wie lautet denn der Befehl zum feststellen der eingeloggten Personen/Terminals/Consolen....
<Nicodemus> Consolen wohl eher...
<Fuchs> w
<Fuchs> alternativ noch who, aber w sagt standardmaessig mehr
<Nicodemus> also.... der zeigt mir hier eine gnome-session an, sorry aber ich benutze Unity....
<Fuchs> Unity ist ein compiz-plugin mit sehr viel Gnomekrams drum. Das ist somit ziemlich normal. 
<Nicodemus> compiz-plugin ....
<Nicodemus> also, wenn Compiz der eigentliche Fenstermanager ist, der den X-Server benutzt und nicht gnome.....
<Fuchs> Gnome ist kein Fenstermanager, sondern ein kompletter Desktop. Du solltest Dich da vielleicht einlesen, 
<Fuchs> ,compiz? Nicodemus 
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus, Compiz ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ,gnome? Nicodemus 
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus, GNOME ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME
<Nicodemus> dann ist das aber anscheinen nicht ganz korrekt... ( das drumherrum(Gnome) ist dann sozusagen eine stütze für Unity) obwohl eigentlich genial programmiert ?
<Nicodemus> werden dann Unity und Gnome irgendwann zu einem Unity verschmelzen.. ?
<bekks> Nicodemus: Das ist keine Stütze... sondern ein kompletter Desktop.
<Fuchs> Nicodemus: nein, und das wird langsam eher ein Thema fuer den Offtopickanal, denke ich
<Nicodemus> ein Gnome-Unity-Desktop, oder eben ein Gnome-Desktop mit Unity-plugin
<Fuchs> unrealistisch, diskussion zum warum: #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Oder nicht. 
<x1o> hey, ähm ich möchte meine 55gb ssd vom laptop auf eine 2,5 zoll 500gb sichern
<x1o> das soll regelmäßig passieren
<x1o> also eine vollsicherung mit regelmäßigen inkrementellen backups
<bekks> rsync
<bekks> oder tar
<x1o> gibt es da was womit die wiederherstellung einfach ist?
<x1o> wie macht man das?
<bekks> rsync. oder tar.
<bekks> ,backup? x1o 
<shetlandpony> x1o, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<x1o> ja da bin ich ja schon die ganze zeit
<x1o> aber da gibt es so viel auswahl
<bekks> Da ist wirklich alles was Du brauchst, verlinkt.
<bekks> LEsen musst Du das aber alleine - entscheiden auch :D
<x1o> :( 
<bekks> Ich mach das auch für Dich - am Wochenende für 240 €/h pro angefanger Stunde. :)
<bekks> Scherz beiseite - wir können das nicht für dich entscheiden.
<Shin_> bekks: bitet kein ot.
<x1o> ähm
<bekks> Shin_: Siehe mein zweiter Satz. Die Ironietags hatte ich beim ersten - vergessen. :) 
<x1o> rsync komprimiert aber nicht?
<bekks> x1o: Nein. rsync kopiert.
<bekks> tar komprimiert auch nur mit den Optionen -z und -j -- was dann aber inkrementelle BAckups unmöglich macht.
<x1o> ich hab von dar, statt tar gehört, habt ihr davon gehört? benutzt?
<x1o> wenn ich ne vollsicherung mit tar mache, werden dann auch unterverzeichnisse mit anderm mountpoint gesichert?
<x1o> also auf nem andern device?
<bekks> x1o: Ja, habe ich. Ich habe u.a. an darbackup mitgeschrieben.
<bekks> und wie Du tar genau sagen kannst, was es wie sichern soll, kannst Du der man page von tar entnehmen.
<x1o> naja ich möchte einfach alles sichern nicht, spezielle ordner
<bekks> Dann mach das einfach.
<bekks> Und alle szu sichern ist Quatsch.
<bekks>  /dev, /sys, /tmp und /proc will man nicht sichern.
<x1o> jo ok, also /media lass ich raus, dann wird /home auch automatisch mitgesichert
<bekks>  /media auch nicht.
<x1o> obwohl es auf nem andern device ist...
<bekks> Das macht nichts.
<x1o> ja ok dann hab ich alles richtig verstanden
<bekks> Ich persönlich würde aber immer die Systemsicherung von /hom trennen.
<x1o> ja ist wahrscheinlich besser und auch einfacher beim wiederherstellen
<x1o> macht dar bei ssd-->hdd sinn?
<bekks> Das BAckuptool spielt keinerlei Rolle.
<x1o> ne dar wurd ja scheinbar wegen performance gemacht oder?
<bekks> Nein?
<x1o> sondern?
<bekks> Weil es einige andere/mehr Dinge können sollte als tar, und mit einer Festplatte statt einem Bandlaufwerk als Ziel/Quelle umgehen können sollte.
<x1o> ja ziel ist ja bei mir hdd, soll ich da dar benutzen?
<bekks> Musst Du selbst entscheiden.
<x1o> :(
<x1o> ich dachte ich könnte mal von euren erfahrungen profitieren
<bekks> Wir entscheiden aber nicht für Dich.
<x1o> du hast mir aber auch nciht von deinen erfahrungen berichtet
<bekks> Du hast nicht danach gefragt.
<x1o> :)
<x1o> ok, dachte das wäre deutlich geworden. 
<x1o> würdest du dar statt tar benutzen wenn ja warum?
<bekks> Weil es inkrementelle und differentielle Backups beherrscht (mit ein bisschen Hirnschmalz ;) ), weil es einen integrierten Backupmanager hat und weil es scriptingfähig ist.
<x1o> ach, das kann tar alles nicht (so gut)?
<bekks> tar hat keinerlei Backupmanager. Die anderen Dinge kann tar auch, aber nicht so, wie ich sie haben will
<x1o> :) das kling ja überzeugend :)
<bekks> cpio ist für Backups auch super. :)
<x1o> backupmanager heißt, ich kann zum beispiel zwischen den inkrementellen backups besser unterscheiden?
<x1o> und sowas?
<bekks> Nein.
<x1o> sondern?
<bekks> Man kann dar so benutzen, dass alle getätigten Backups in eine Datenbank eingetragen werden und man dann sehr schnell sehen kann, welches Backup welche Version einer Datei enthält.
<x1o> ok
<x1o> das wäre ja für mich interessant
<bekks> Man kann auch mit tar eine Dateiliste erzeugen und grep benutzen...
<x1o> mmh dakne bekks 
<AngelofThunder> hallo alle zusammen...
<AngelofThunder> ich habe mein ubuntu lucid (artistx) upgedated, und habe jetzt jede menge probleme mit einzelnen Programmen....
<AngelofThunder> so etwa monobristol, wo jetzt die ganzen instrumente fehlen und bei den repositorien werde auf einmal viele ignoriert, weiss jemand zu helfen? 
<szal> "artistx"?
<AngelofThunder> ubuntu artistx 
<AngelofThunder> kann man unter ubuntu dafür sorgen das repositorien wieder geladen und nicht mehr ignoriert werden? 
<AngelofThunder> und auch libraries die zuvor da waren aber bei update gelöcht worden sind wieder installieren? 
<szal> AngelofThunder: lsb_release -a bitte
<AngelofThunder> wie gesagt ubuntu lucid (ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS)
<bekks> AngelofThunder: Hast Du ein Ubuntu oder "artistx"?
<AngelofThunder> naja ein ubuntu wie vorin beschrieben im artistx distro
<AngelofThunder> @bekks
<szal> AngelofThunder: vollständigen Output des o. g. Befehls bitte -> Pastebin (siehe Topic)
<bekks> Also artistx - dann hast Du hier leider keinen Support.
<AngelofThunder> naja die repositorien dürften zum grossteil die gleichen wie beim standard ubuntu sein, davon abgesehn scheint es keinen channel spezifisch für artistx zu geben :-(
<szal> AngelofThunder: die ham n Forum, und #ubuntu-de-offtopic existiert - Fragen kostet nix :)
<AngelofThunder> habe es jetzt in die paste-bin kopiert szal, und jetzt? 
<szal> Adresse hier rein
<AngelofThunder> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401527/
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-16
<szal> da waren mal schlaue Jungs am Werke, die sich net gleich über die Versionsangabe outen ^^
<Lerios> huhu
<AngelofThunder> ich hatte zwar auch noch ein par einzelne ppa's hinzugefügt, wobei ich hoffen das die offziellen repos nicht deswegen ignoriert werden!? 
<AngelofThunder> lol
<szal> aber wie dem auch sei, nicht supporteter Spinoff -> Gespräche darüber bitte nebenan™ (s. o.)
<AngelofThunder> aber was genau meinst du mit der versions angabe die ist ja die lucid 10.04 lts oder meinst du kernel und co, zra
<AngelofThunder> sza!?
<AngelofThunder> Spinoff? sza1?
<szal> anhand der Beschreibung des Upgrade-Vorgangs auf deren Homepage steht auch zu vermuten, dass da einige substanzielle Änderungen an der Paketquellenliste vorgenommen wurden
<szal> un nuh EOD für diesen Fall
<AngelofThunder> das heisst im klartext?
<AngelofThunder> kann ich die alten packetquellen denn nicht wieder unignoren bzw wieder hinzufügen? 
<bekks> AngelofThunder: Das ist kein Ubuntu.
<vectory> gibts eigentlich keinen weg icons auf dem desktop frei anzuordnen und das dann auch noch zu speichern?
<vectory> notfalls mit scripten die gconf bearbeiten oder so, vllt mit dbus
<vectory> gnome2 ubuntu 10.04 btw
<thebastl> hallo
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Webseite Seite regelmäßig zu aktualisieren. Also von Außen. Mit Chromium oder Firefox. So jede Minuten oder 30Sekunden.. 
<bekks> Dazu gibt es Addons.
<dreamon> bekks, Servus bekks. Weißt du zufällig den Namen?
<thebastl> (ubuntu 10.04/unity) wenn ihr auf die uhrzeit klickt und dann unten auf zeiteinstellungen und dann auf den reiter uhr hab ihr da einen übernehmen button? und wenn man den nicht hat wie kann man die einstellungen übernehmen
<thebastl> dreamon, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/reloadevery/
<bekks> dreamon: Nein.
<dreamon> DANKE!
<dreamon> thebastl, Kein Übernehmen ..
<thebastl> hmm
<thebastl> ändert sich deine anzeige wenn du z.b. sekunden mit anzeigen lassen willst?
<dreamon> thebastl, nur Abbrechen und Systemzeit einstellen
<vectory> gibts einen weg die freie anordnung der icons auf dem 10.04 gnome2 desktop zu speichern? notfalls mit scripten die gconf bearbeiten oder so. zu offtopic?
<generichuman_> Hi, ich habe mal gelesen, dass es ne Ubuntu Version mit Gnome 3 geben soll, bzw. sich eine solche Version in Entwicklung befindet. Ähnlich wie das auch mit KDE und Kubuntu und den anderen Desktops gemacht wird. Hat dazu jemand nen Link? Habe eben schon in #ubuntuusers gefragt, aber keine Antwort bekommen...
<dreamon> thebastl, Du willst Sekunden dazu haben.. das geht über diese config zu konfigurieren.. das hab ich mal gemacht.. ging super.. mein ich hab das auf planet gesehen.
<thebastl> generichuman_, ich hab gestern gnome3 aus dem gnome3-team ppa ausprobiert
<thebastl> und bin jetzt schon wieder bei unity weil das einfach noch nicht fertig aussieht
<bekks> generichuman_: Gibts nicht. :)
<ppq> dreamon:  urlreload.com sonst, browserunabhängig
<generichuman_> Schade ...
<generichuman_> Aber danke!
<thebastl> wenn du es ausprobierts
<dreamon> ppq, Cool! DAnke
<thebastl> mit ppa-purge bekommst du unity wieder
<k1l> generichuman_: 11.10 soll gnome3 als normales paket mitbringen
<k1l> aber 11.10 ist noch aplha status. da kann man nur dringend von abraten das jetzt zu nutzen
<generichuman_> Jupp, aber dann gibt es ja einen Grund sich auf 11.10 zu freuen ;)
<bekks> Wieso das? DAs wird kein gnome3 haben.
<dreamon> bekks, Ja aber einen Ausweg zu Unity. ;)
<k1l> bekks: es soll es als paket (wie die lxde und kde auch) in den quellen haben
<thebastl> aber ich kann jetztn icht das datum mit bei der zeit einblenden
<vectory> bekks: 12.04?
<bekks> dreamon: Der Ausweg heisst KDE ;)
<dreamon> bekks, KDE.. Also ich werd mit den Dateimanagern nicht warm.. 
<bekks> Ich benutze "konsole" als Dateimanager.
<dreamon> bekks, Dann würde ich keine Einzige Datei mehr finden ;)
<bekks> dreamon: Das sollte Dir zu denken geben...
<dreamon> Wo die Dateien sind, das sollte unwichtig sein, solange sie schnell Griffbereit sind. (nur nicht in die Cloud) aber sonst.. egal 
<bekks> Die Datensicherung freut sich...
 * Fuchs hustet
<dreamon> Naja.. im home ist es schon.. so Blind bin ich nun auch nicht. Aber in welchen der 1000 Ordnern.. Ich würde gern mal sehen, wie du da ein spezielles Foto findest und das auf einen Stick kopierst. Das machst auch du nicht in der Konsole
<bekks> Doch.
<dreamon> Aber an einem guten Dateimanager, wäre ich sehr interessiert. Im Moment nutze ich Nautilus. 
<ppq> ich wollte gerade dolphin empfehlen, aber das magst du ja nicht :(
<Fuchs> Fuer Fotoverwaltung wuerde ich ehrlich gesagt nich den Dateimanager nehmen, besser etwas wie digikam, da kannst Du nach Skizzen oder aehnlichen Bildern suchen
<dreamon> bekks, Hast du deine Fotos mit Namen so gut Aufgebaut? "Foto15.01.2001_SpringtInDenPool.jpg" ?
<Fuchs> was die Empfehlung fuer den FM angeht: ebenfalls Dolphin, und was den Rest angeht: Programmempfehlungen haben wir sonst eigentlich eher im OT Kanal gehandhabt 
<bekks> dreamon: Ich habe sie kategorisiert und benutze digikam.
<dreamon> bekks, Du gehst aus digikam raus, in die Konsole und kopierst mit dem Dateinamen? 
<bekks> Ja.
<dreamon> Brutal. ;)
<dreamon> bekks, Aber ich kanns verstehen.. du nimmst ja KDE .. hihi
<szal> dreamon: wohl noch nie was von Krusader gehört.. :P
<Nicodemus> Hallo...
<Nicodemus> Guten Tag allerseits...
<Nicodemus> Ich möchte wissen ob es viele "Ubuntu-spezifische" Befehle in Ubuntu gibt oder bleiben die Befehle in der Regel gleich...., z.B. "md = make directory"....
<ppq> md? du meinst mkdir?
<k1l> Nicodemus: mkdir heisst aber
<k1l> Nicodemus: und nein. das sind alles normale shell befehle. die sind meist gleich
<ppq> ubuntu hat bash und die gnu coreutils, wie jede vernünftige distribution
<Nicodemus> bash... ist wohl die Kommandoumgebung.. der Terminals... ?
<ppq> ,shell? Nicodemus
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus, Shell ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? Nicodemus zum gefuehlten 5. mal als Empfehlung: 
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus zum gefuehlten 5. mal als Empfehlung, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dreamon> szal, Ähm.. doch.. aber der Mag meine Lesezeichen aus gnome nicht.
<Nicodemus> Die Kommandoumgebung heißt also shell..... und nicht bash ?
<Fuchs> dreamon: die liegen als Klartext in ~/.gtk-bookmarks und koennen meist ziemlich gut importiert werden 
<Fuchs> Nicodemus: die bash ist eine moegliche shell. Lies doch bitte den Artikel, es steht gut beschrieben. 
<k1l> Nicodemus: schau mal nach, was "bash" heisst
<k1l> Nicodemus: und du sollst lesen! 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Oh interessant. Importieren.. wie könnte das gehen
<Fuchs> dreamon: Du liest oben genannte Datei aus und schreibst die Bookmarks dahin, wo das andere Programm sie erwartet? 
<Fuchs> im duemmsten Fall musst Du dazu noch das Format anpassen
<dreamon> Woher weiß ich wo ich sie hinschreiben muß?
<Fuchs> ich weiss nun nicht auswendig, was genau krusader verwendet. Aber da die in ~/.gtk-bookmarks in einem sehr brauchbaren Format vorliegen, sollte das kein Problem sein. Vor allem weil kde file:/ versteht. 
<Nicodemus> <---- liest jetzt.....
<Nicodemus> <<------ (lesen verursacht Rückenschmerzen....)
<Fuchs> dreamon: je nach verwendeter Anwendung. Bei krusador vermute ich mal blind etwas in die Richtung  `kde4-config --localprefif`share/conf/krusader* 
<Nicodemus> :P
<k1l> ,ot? Nicodemus 
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wäre schön wenn das die Lesezeichen sich gegenseitig aktualisieren würden..  Ich hab schon einige Öffnen Dialoge von KDE gesehen, das die Lesezeichen gar nicht anzeigt. Und man mußte zu fuß den Pfad besuchen. Das hat mich bei KDE immer abgeschreckt
<Fuchs> dreamon: Du hast in dem KDE Dateidialog die Moeglichkeit, ein Lesezeichen "nur für dieses Programm anzeigen" zu lassen. Der Rest ist global
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wie meinst du nur für dieses Programm?
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wird nur ein Lesezeichen für das jeweilige Programm angelegt.. ?
<Fuchs> dreamon: ich bin grad so halb am Essen, moment bitte
<dreamon> An Gut'a
<Fuchs> so. Also. Du kannst bei KDE sagen, ob ein Lesezeichen fuer das jeweilige Programm oder global abgelegt werden soll. Beispiel: In einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm willst Du ggf. Lesezeichen, welche in einem Texteditor sinnlos sind. 
<Fuchs> Die globalen muessten dann in allen KDE Dialogen auftauchen
<dreamon> Oh interessant.. wo setz ich die globalen und wo die Programmspezifischen?
<Fuchs> `kde4-config --localprefix`/share/apps/kfileplaces/
<Fuchs> die lokalen haben einen <OnlyInApp>Applikation</OnlyInApp> Eintrag 
<dreamon> kde4-config --localprefix -> bringt /home/dreamon/.kde-> oder wie soll ich das verstehen -> `kde4-config --localprefix`/share/apps/kfileplaces/
<Fuchs> dreamon: schreib es einfach so in die Konsole, das bastelt Dir dann /home/dreamon/.kde/share/apps/kfileplaces/ zusammen
<dreamon> Fuchs, bash: /home/dreamon/.kde//share/apps/kfileplaces/: Ist ein Verzeichnis
<Fuchs> ist so 
<Fuchs> da liegen Dateien drin, da drin sind die bookmarks
<Fuchs> oder wolltest Du nur wissen wie man die hinzufuegt? 
<dreamon> Ah verstehe.. die Bookmarks sind .xml
<Fuchs> wenn ja: Rechtsklick auf die "Orte" Spalte  (links im Datei oeffnen / speichern Dialog und in der Dateiverwaltung), "Eintrag hinzufuegen", da hat es so ein Kreuzchen 
<kahphe> hallo, weiss jemand ob es möglich ist mehrere radarkarten im gnome wetterbericht anzeigen zu lassen?
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich werd heute nochmal KDE abkopfen.. das mit den Lesezeichen war im moment der Hauptgrund es zu meiden.. ich schau mir mal an.. ob ich es Importiert bekomme, von gnome
<Fuchs> dreamon: also ich kann Dir garantieren, dass es technisch moeglich ist. Ob Du es so einfach hinbekommst weiss ich nicht, xml ist fuer Endnutzer nicht immer angenehm
<Fuchs> dreamon: wenn das nicht viele sind  (< 10 Stueck), dann bist Du von Hand vermutlich schneller 
<dreamon> Das sollte man in den Griff bekommen können.. Aber das ist dann auf allen dialogboxen von KDE mit dabei.. 
<dreamon> Was mir bei den Dialogboxen immer nicht gefällt, bei bestimmten Programmen treibt man sich ja in der Regel immer nur in bestimmten ordnern rum, das die die meistbenützten nicht gleich oben hinlegen.. wäre doch logisch, doer?
<Fuchs> ja, waere es 
<Fuchs> bugs.kde.org  die freuen sich immer riesig ueber feature requests 
<dreamon> Immer dieses Englisch.. Brauch ich einen Account für?
<Fuchs> Ja
<dreamon> Danke Fuchs.. 
<Fuchs> alternativ kannst Du natuerlich auch das KDE Forum nutzen, das gibt es auch in Deutsch. Aber die Chancen, dass es bei den zustaendigen Entwickler landet, ist halt beim offiziellen Bugtracker groesser
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<dreamon> Werds Versuchen.. 
<Haasee> [Xubuntu] Wie kann ich erreichen, dass aus firefox heraus mp3-files abgespielt werden? klicke ich den entsprechenden File an (hier z.B. WDR5) öffnet sich das Programm "Parole" und es geschieht nichts weiter.
<kahphe> Haasee: ich glaub dafür gibts plugins von vlc und totem
<Haasee> vlc ist auch installiert... ob dabei gleichzeitig auch das Browser-plugin installiert wird, weiß ich nicht. Deinstalliere ich "Parole", öffnet sich beim Anklicken eines mp3-files nichts. Aber ich schau mal nach obs plugins gibt...
<Fuchs> Haasee: gecko-mediaplayer kann es 
<Fuchs> gibt es als fertiges Paket, sorgt fuer mplayer in firefox, kann somit alle Formate abspielen, die mplayer auch kann. MP3 sollte da dabei sein. 
<Haasee> Fuchs: Danke!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<bullgard4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Keyring: "GNOME Keyring is a daemon application designed to take care of the user's security credentials, such as user names and passwords. The sensitive data is encrypted and stored in a keyring file in the user's home folder." Wie heißt diese Datei unter Natty?
<ring1> woran könnte es liegen, dass evolution gelöschte mails nicht in den müll verschiebt, sondern einfach nur in der inbox durchstreicht?
<goerte02> servus, kann mir jemand helfen ein adfs filesystem von diskette zu mounten? bekomme nen superblock error
<bullgard4> ring1: Evolution macht das aus Sicherheitsgründen.
<ring1> bullgard4, wie stelle ich das ab?
<bullgard4> ring1: Damit Du sie zur Not wiederherstellen kannst, falls Du Dich beim Löschen geirrt haben solltest.
<bullgard4> ring1: Du stellst das nicht ab.
<ring1> bullgard4, auf meinem system hier, werden alle mails, die ich in evolution lösche in den müll verschoben per default. hab nichts geändert
<ring1> bullgard4, auf einem zweiten system zeigt sich oben erwähntes verhalten
<bullgard4> ring1: Ich weiß nicht, warum sich ein Evolution von Dir fehlerhaft verhält. Du hast zu wenige Informationen geliefert. 
<ring1> bullgard4, welches würdest du denn als fehlerhaft bezeichnen? das wo die mails automatisch in den müll wandern?
<ring1> bullgard4, beide systeme sind 10.04.2 mit evolution 2.28.3
<Fuchs> ring1: das klingt fuer mich nach IMAP
<Fuchs> ring1: bei IMAP markiert evolution die mails zum loeschen und verschiebt sie nicht in den lokalen Muell, wie es dies bei Pop3 tut
<ring1> Fuchs, ist beides pop3
<Fuchs> dann ist das Verhalten komisch
<Fuchs> sicher, dass Evolution das auch als Pop3 sieht? 
<ring1> Fuchs, das prüfe ich
<dakira> Mal eine Frage zum UCC: Werden die dortigen Bewertungen eigentlich nur in den jeweiligen Sprachen angezeigt? Bzw. wenn ich jetzt eine schreibe, wird die nur Leuten angezeigt, die als Sprache Deutsch eingestellt haben?
<Fuchs> weil das klingt fuer mich klar nach http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/beim-loeschen-ueber-evolution-werden-die-mail/?highlight=losch#post-2049928
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/6klvpke |        Beim löschen über Evolution werden die Mails in meinem Ordner nur durchgestrichen. › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Fuchs> was eben Standardverhalten ist bei IMAP 
<bullgard4> ring1: Mein Evolution unter Ubuntu 10.04  streicht zuerst den Namen der als zu löschend angegebenen Datei. Dann kurze Zeit späterverschwindet der Dateinamen-Eintrag aus dem Programmfenster (POP3).
<dakira> sry.. ich meine nicht UCC.. ich meine Ubuntu Software Center
<dakira> keine Ahnung wie mein Gehirn gerade darauf gekommen ist das abzukuerzen ;)
<goerte02> ok nochmal, könnte mir jemand helfen eine diskette im adfs format zu mounten?
<szal> goerte02: dann wird die mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit auch n Fehler haben..  kannst ja mit dd n Image ziehen & das mounten; wenns auch net tut, is die Diskette fritte, würd ich sagen
<ring1> Fuchs, server art steht auf pop
<goerte02> ne die dikette funktioniert einwandfrei in diesem alten acorn computer mit risc-os
<szal> oh wow, wer hat denn sowas noch..
<ring1> bullgard4, wie von dir beschrieben kenne ich das verhalten von evolution. so hätte ich es gerne auch auf dem system, wo die mails nach dem durchstreichen nicht verschwinden :)
<goerte02> einer meiner kunden, der jetzt 20 jahre später modernisieren  möchte
<goerte02> und die alten daten müssen  halt gesichert werden. leider bin ich überhaupt nicht der linux crack
<bullgard4> ring1: Ja. Und nun liefere bitte mehr Analyse-Informationen.
 * szal fragt sich da grad, ob Diskettenlaufwerke von normalen PCs mit dem Format überhaupt was anfangen können
<ring1> bullgard4, dann sag mir bitte welche infos du benötigst
<szal> ich meine mich, aus der alten Zeit zu erinnern, dass es da irgendwie physikalische Grenzen von Mac-/Amiga-/RiscOS-Disketten gab, mit denen der IBM-kompatible PC net kann
<Fuchs> ring1: kannst Du evolution mal aus einer Konsole starten, oder alternativ die ~/.xsession-errors nach Fehlern von Evolution durchsuchen? 
<goerte02> szal: davon gehe ich jetzt einfach mal aus. hätte auch noch die interne festplatte, mit dieser würde ich aber ungern versuche machen wollen
<bullgard4> ring1: ~$ evolution --debug=DATEI. Leitet die Diagnoseausgabe aller Komponenten von Evolution in die Datei DATEI um.
<goerte02> szal: das weiß ihc nciht, dafür bin ich etwas zu jung .. . und das in meinem alter ;)
<Fuchs> ring1: im duemmsten Fall koennte es https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/726595  sein 
<dakira> goerte02: also das erste google suchergebnis liefert doch ganz schoen viele informationen zu dem thema
<goerte02> an meinem mountbefehl wird es doch nicht liegen: mount -t adfs /dev/sdb /mnt/usb
<goerte02> ich google schon wirklich den ganzen tag
<dakira> goerte02: so einfach ist es offenbar nicht.. http://www.adsb.co.uk/bbc/linux/
<goerte02> laut einem wiki beitrag soll es problemlos mountbar sein ...
<goerte02> dakira: danke für den link, den kenn ich noch  nihct
<dakira> wobei es laut dem hier einfacher geht: http://www.filecore.net/riscos/public/filetransferlinux.html
<goerte02> .. diesen kenne ich doch, nur möchte ich das nicht mit meinem gerningen linuxkentnissen versuchen
<dakira> goerte02: welchen jetzt?
<goerte02> dakira: den ersten
<goerte02> dakira: im zweiten steht im mountbefehl am ende -o udi=$user, was bewrikt den das?
<leszek> hi
<dakira> also scroll mal weiter runter.. da ist ein Abschnitt "Doing DFS and ADFS natively" (beim ersten link jetzt). Es gibt offenbar unterschiedliche adfs-formate und du musst angeben, welches du willst bzw. dein floppy entsprechend konfigurieren
<goerte02> könnte daher als der fehler "wrong fs type" herkommen
<dakira> goerte02:  -o setzt die Parameter fuer den Mountpunkt. in diesem fall die uid (user_id), welche die Dateien bekommen sollen, die im temporaeren mount-verzeichnis auftauchen. In diesem Fall auf $USER (also den nutzer selbst)
<dakira> goerte02: das weiss ich nicht.. aber es kann schon sein
<goerte02> ok, ich werde mal die anleitungen studieren, vielen dank schon mal
<dakira> goerte02: kleiner tip: beim suchen nach Loesungen lohnt es sich das englische Google zu benutzen ("Google.com in English") und auf englisch zu suchen.
<ring1> Fuchs, in .xsession-errors befinden sich nur 4 zeilen bezüglich evolution. die gleichen zeigen sich auch beim starten im terminal, bis auf die letzte.
<ring1> Fuchs, der bug betrifft mich nicht, beim leeren des mülls verschwinden auch alle durchgestrichenen mails und ich bekomme keinen error
<goerte02> dakira: werde ich das nächste mal beherzigen, danke für den tip
<ring1> Fuchs, ganz das paste vergessen: http://pastebin.com/ysniL5d9
<ring1> bullgard4, die debug datei enthält http://pastebin.com/iGTtNS3e
<bullgard4> ring1: Was da in der DEBUG-Datei steht, ist dürftig.  --  Wenn ich Deine Ausführungen hier richtig gelesen habe, verhält sich Evolution richtig bis auf die Tatsache, daß es den durchgestrichenen Eintrag nicht sofort löscht. Das scheint eine kleine Grafik-Macke zu sein. 
<ring1> bullgard4, sonst funktioniert evolution einwandfrei. das mit den durchgestrichenen einträgen ist nur lästig, da der user immer den müll leeren muss, um einen sauberen eingang zu bekommen. nachteilig dabei ist natürlich auch, dass die eigentliche funktion des mülls, also später mal nachsehen, was gelöscht wurde, verloren geht.
<bullgard4> ring1: Vielleicht kommst Du diesem Grafikfehler leichter auf die Spur, wenn Du kritisch beobachtest, ob sonst die anderen GNOME-Programme auf dem Rechner auch kleine Grafik-Macken haben.  Da auch ~/.xsession-errors  nichts hergibt, weiß ich weiter keinen Rat.
<bullgard4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Keyring: "GNOME Keyring is a daemon application designed to take care of the user's security credentials, such as user names and passwords. The sensitive data is encrypted and stored in a keyring file in the user's home folder." Wie heißt diese Datei unter Natty?
<dr0id> show me how do you guys talk ?
<ppq> dr0id: deutsch, bitte ;)
<dr0id> so you type in english alphabets only ?
<szal> ,en?
<shetlandpony> Sorry szal, ich weiss nichts ueber en, ich verbinde aber 1270 Dinge mit en. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche en' zum suchen nach Informationen
<szal> Dummbot..
<ring1> bullgard4, danke trotzdem für die zeit
<ppq> dr0id: please come over to #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jokrebel> hi
<ppq> szal: für den fall ist ,german? praktisch
<sraue> shetlandpony, *dein support* hier lässt ziemlich zu wünschen übrig, du klingst eher wie jemand von der Anmeldung beim Arbeitsamt "mit dem problem gehe in Raum xx" "bei dem Problem ist Mr. Y zuständig" ... (siehe Deine Posts der letzen 24h)
<ppq> *kicher*
<szal> löl
<ppq> sraue: du weißt aber, dass unser pony ein bot ist, ja?
<sraue> das ist mir egal
<Fuchs> ring1: Du kannst den Muell  beim Beenden automatisch leeren lassen
<sraue> mich nervts nur solche sprüche, entweder man hilft, oder man hilft nicht... (und hält die klappe)
<Fuchs> sraue: das Pony ist kein Mensch und kann gar nicht helfen, und diese Diskussion bitte nicht hier, danke. 
<Fuchs> ring1: in den Mail-Einstellungen solltest Du einen Abschnitt zu Mails loeschen haben, da hat es einen Eintrag, dass der Muell automatisch geleert wird beim Beenden
<ring1> Fuchs, ja, hab ich jetzt auch so eingestellt. allerdings kann der nutzer dann ja leider die eigentlich müll-funktion nicht mehr nutzen, da der müll dann immer leer ist :(
<Fuchs> ring1: ansonsten kenne ich besagtes Verhalten wie gesagt von IMAP. Du kannst das Problem auf launchpad.net mal melden 
<Fuchs> ring1: eine weitere Moeglichkeit waere es, den Inhalt von ~/.evolution und den entsprechenden gconf-Einstellungen einmal wegzusichern und mit leeren Einstellungen den Account neu anzulegen
<ring1> Fuchs, ok, das wäre noch eine option. die gconf-einträge von /apps/evolution/ sollten ja eigentlich reichen oder?
<Fuchs> ring1: zusammen mit ~/.evolution: ja, sollte. 
<ring1> Fuchs, ich bin ein trottel: unter view kann man einfach einstellen "hide deleted messages" immerhin ist mein problem behoben ;)
<alxxor> moin
<jokrebel> cu
<need_help> Hallo. Ich brauche Hilfe mit dem Ati-Treiber. Der Xserver kann anscheinend nicht gestartet werden. Ich will deshalb den freien Ati-Treiber installieren.
<need_help> Habe folgendes versucht:sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati. Ohne Erfolg! Nach Grub bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.
<need_help> Das Wiki/Forum konnte mir auch nicht weiter helfen.
<need_help> Mit dem fglrx-Treiber komme ich nur zum Anmeldebildschirm; kann mich aber nicht anmelden.
<need_help> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg hat auch nicht funktioniert
<need_help> Keine Idee?
<bekks> "hat nicht funktioniert" ist - eine wertlose Aussage.
<bekks> ,wf? need_help 
<shetlandpony> need_help: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<need_help> Ubuntu 10.04.2   Ati 9800 xt
<need_help> Nach Grub kommt ein schwarzer Bildschirm. Oben links blinkt ein Strich. Folgende Meldung kam: Ubuntu läuft mit niedrigen Grakikeinstellungen...
<need_help> Die angebotenen Optionen haben nicht geholfen. Z.B: Xorg neu konfigurieren; X-Server starten... nichts
<need_help> Wiederherstellung brachte auch nichts
<need_help> Ich habe die pakete mit dpkg reparieren lassen.... den freien Treiber de- und wieder installiert... xorg.conf neu konfiguriert...den fglrx-Treiber installiert. Nichts hat geholfen
<need_help> Am
<need_help> Ansonsten keine Fehlermeldungen; nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit Terminal
<bekks> need_help: Was sagt denn das xorg.0.log?
<need_help> Eigentlich nichts auffallendes. Beim fglrx-Treiber wird meine Graka anscheinend nicht unterstützt. (EE) No supported AMD display adapters were found.... Vielleicht ist der treiber auch falsch konfiguriert
<need_help> Nun wollte ich fragen wie ich den freien Treiber installieren kann
<Fuchs> ,ati? need_help 
<shetlandpony> need_help, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<need_help> Habs mir mehrmals angeschaut, ohne Erfolg.
<need_help> Das habe ich versucht:
<need_help> sudo apt-get remove -- purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<need_help> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<need_help> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<need_help> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fuchs> need_help: wichtig ist, dass Du anschliessend die /etc/X11/xorg.conf, falls vorhanden, entfernst
<need_help> Das habe ich auch gemacht. Nur der Terminal war erreichbar.
<Fuchs> dann muesste man da mal die /var/log/Xorg.0.log sehen
<szal> need_help: die 9800 läuft sowieso nur mit dem freien Radeon-Treiber
<need_help> ich versuch mal was.
<seven_> bekks: und wie kann ich mein ping prob. lösen ?
<bekks> In dem Du dein Netzwerk richtig konfigurierst.
<seven_> so viel hilfe hätte ich garnicht gebraucht ;)
<Alchimedes> Nabend
<seven_> bind9 wenn ich auf dem bind9 PC den eigenen namen ns.xxx.local pinge funzt es nicht, wenn ich von einem anderen PC aus den bind PC mit namen pinge funzt es ????
<Nicodemus> Hallo..., Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage...., wie ermittele ich die Schnittstelle meiner WLAN-Hardware ?
<Alchimedes> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wlan
<Alchimedes> hier auch sehr schoen
<Alchimedes> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/iw.8.html
<Nicodemus> :(_
<sash_> Was gibts denn da zu Traurig-Smiley-benutzen?
<Nicodemus> öödeeee....
<sash_> Hast du das nicht auch schon vor n paar Tagen genau so gefragt?
<Nicodemus> langweilig.... mir läuft der sabber schon runner
<k1l> Nicodemus: geh lesen!
<sash_> lspci? lshw? Irgendein System-Dingens aus der GUI?
<k1l> Nicodemus: wenn du nur herkommst weil du zu faul bist oder stänkern willst dann bleib direkt draussen. mir reichts langsam mit dir
<Alchimedes> nicodemus wozu brauchst du den die schnittstelle deiner Karte?
<Nicodemus> Wet stänkert denn bitte ? Ich habe eine einfache frage gestellt.... und ich bekomme nur links....., dsa hemmt meinen enthusiasmus....
<seven_> o.O
<Alchimedes> weil vieleicht erstmal selber schlau machen?
<k1l> Nicodemus: hier gibts es hilfe zur selbsthilfe. hier wird dir niemand das händchen halten und gut zureden. du hast infos bekommen. nutze sie oder geh wieder.
<Nicodemus> bitte...
<bekks> Nicodemus: Wenn Du noch ein einziges Mal mehr als einen Punkt als Satzzeichen verwendest, landest Du definitiv für immer auf meiner Ignoreliste.
<Alchimedes> @nicodemus wozu? brauchst Du die schnittstelle? mit nem einfachen ifconfig wird Dir auch die wlan schnittselle ansgezeigt
<Alchimedes> sorry =t
<Alchimedes> +t f.. englische tastaturlayout..
<Nicodemus> Ich möchte die WLAN-Hardware ausschalten...., ganz...
<bekks> Bing bing bing. Ignore set for lifetime.
<Alchimedes> kannste mit nem terminal umgehen?
<Nicodemus> gerade so.....
<Nicodemus> reintippen, fertig...
<Alchimedes> sudo sh /etc/acpi/wireless.sh
<Alchimedes> kommt aus 
<Alchimedes> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-deaktivieren/#post-271849
<bekks> ifconfig wlan0 down.
<bekks> Fertig ist die Laube.
<Alchimedes> auch gut
<Alchimedes> aber nach nem reboot?
<bekks> Verhindern, dass das Modul geladen wird.
<bekks> Dann kann man sich den ganzen Scriptkram sparen.
<Nicodemus> hmm, tja.... nen Hardware-Schalter habe ich nicht gefunden...
<Alchimedes> was fuer nen router?
<seven_> Nicodemus: aufs klo gehn kannst selber ?
<Nicodemus> nix Router, nix WLAN...., Ich UMTS....
<Alchimedes> oh man.... 
<bekks> Alchimedes: Der Router ist vollkommen uninteressant.
<Alchimedes> bei meinem nicht
<Alchimedes> hab nen schalter da kann ich wlan aussschalten :)
<TheInfinity> Alchimedes: damit schaltest du aber kaum das wlan deines laptops aus.
<TheInfinity> Alchimedes: sondern das des routers.
<Alchimedes> genau
<Nicodemus> <---- nutzt ein Notebook...
<Alchimedes> somit koennen sich meine computer nicht mehr via wlan verbinden
<bekks> Modul entladen, fertig.
<bekks> Dazu muss man kein wlan am Router deaktivieren.
<Alchimedes> klar ist aber fuer den mausschubser zuviel
<ppq> nö, module blacklisten ist doch leicht
<ppq> :)
<ppq> gibts nen super wiki artikel zu
<bekks> Leichter als dem Router das WLAN zu verbieten :)
<Alchimedes> haha
<ppq> rauszufinden, welches modul das ist, ist schon etwas komplizierter, zugegeben. aber das ist mit einem 'lspci -v' auch getan
<Alchimedes> ppq haut ein raus
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule   und   http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Automatisches-Laden-verhindern-Blacklisting
<Alchimedes> aber mal grundsaetzlich.. luebbt umts den ueber die wlan karte?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> umts und wlan sind zwei völlig verschiedene techniken
<k1l> Alchimedes: alles was nicht zur sache dient bitte ins offtopic verschieben. hier wird schon genug verwirrung gestiftet
<ppq> allein schon von den verwendeten frequenzen her
<seven_> ist vielleicht nicht die richtige zeit aber hat keiner ne idee zu meinem bind problem ? ;)
<bekks> seven_: Du hast kein Bind Problem. Ping hat nichts mit Bind zu tun.
<Alchimedes> damit war nicodumlichs frage schon mal falsch
<TheInfinity> Alchimedes: ach.
<Alchimedes> und ich bin nu ruhig...
<seven_> bekks: dann sag mir doch bitte wonach ich suchen soll.
<Alchimedes> ein punkt zuviel fuer bekks.. sorry :)
<Alchimedes> sorry
<Fuchs> Dein Bann gilt noch. 
<seven_> mannn was denn hier heute los ?
<PBeck> hi
<seven_> ho
<mcs7830prob> hallo
<mcs7830prob> habe ein problem mit natty und dem usb ethernet mcs7830
<ppq> mcs7830prob: dann beschreib das mal möglichst genau. und die ausgaben von 'lsusb' und 'dmesg' und '
<ppq> lsmod' nach dem einstecken wären auch super
<bekks> lsb_release -a auch noch bitte, uname -a auch.
<ppq> in einem pastebin, selbstverständlich
<mcs7830prob> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 9710:7830 MosChip Semiconductor MCS7830 10/100 Mbps Ethernet adapter -> lsusb
<mcs7830prob> dmesg -> [16924.975433] mcs7830: Unknown symbol usbnet_get_link (err -22) [16924.975600] mcs7830: disagrees about version of symbol usbnet_suspend [16924.975604] mcs7830: Unknown symbol usbnet_suspend (err -22) [16924.975774] mcs7830: disagrees about version of symbol usbnet_start_xmit [16924.975778] mcs7830: Unknown symbol usbnet_start_xmit (err -22) [16924.976002] mcs7830: disagrees about version of symbol usbnet_get_drvinf
<mcs7830prob> ups
<mcs7830prob> Unknown symbol usbnet_get_link (err -22)
<bekks> STOP!
<mcs7830prob> disagrees about version of symbol usbnet_suspend
<bekks> ,nopaste? mcs7830prob 
<shetlandpony> mcs7830prob: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bekks> DAHIN, und nirgendwo anders bitte.
<mcs7830prob> kk
<mcs7830prob> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/440328/ -> dmesg
<mcs7830prob> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/440330/ -> lsusb
<mcs7830prob> wenn ich ein modprobe mcs7830 abgebe erscheint Fatal: Error inserting mcs7830
<mcs7830prob> datei existiert
<bekks> Ja, dmesg angucken.
<bekks> Bau das Modul so, dass es mit dem laufenden Kernel auch ladbar ist.
<mcs7830prob> habe mir von moschip einen treiber geladen kann den aber nicht bauen
<bekks> Ja, dann vergiss ihn.
<mcs7830prob> meinst du das modul von ubuntu neubauen?
<mcs7830prob> bin noch frisch im linux
<bekks> Du hast das Modul ja überschrieben...
<bekks> Also darfst Du das Modul (von ubuntu) erstmal neuinstallieren.
<mcs7830prob> ne soweit ich das beurteilen kann
<bekks> Doch.
<mcs7830prob> ok
<ppq> hast du linux-backports-modules-net-natty-generic installiert?
<mcs7830prob> natty-server hatte ich
<mcs7830prob> installiert
<bekks> Du hast gesagt, Du hast irgendwas von irgendwo heruntergeladen. Selbst Schuld, weil (da die Module ja nicht spontan den Namen wechseln) Du damit das existierende Modul überschrieben hast.
<ppq> im ubuntuusers forum hat jemand probleme mit dem modul, wenn dieses paket installiert ist, ansonsten nicht
<mcs7830prob> ne der moschip hat schon vorher nicht gefunzt... irgendwas mit dem wlan... also dacht ich mir erstmal backports... also das nicht lief kam der treiber der aber schon beim "make" abgebrochen ist
<mcs7830prob> ubuntu 10.10 war vorher drauf dort lief es mit backports
<bekks> mcs7830prob: EIN Satzzeichen reicht vollkommen aus.,
<ppq> gutes beispiel :D
<ppq> mcs7830prob: war die fehlermeldung in dmesg denn die selbe, bevor du die backported modules installiert hast?
<mcs7830prob> das hab ich nciht geschaut da ich das problem bis jetzt immer mit den backports beheben konnte
<dreamon> bekks, Wie kann ich in KDE eine Anwendung beenden, wo ich kein Fenster von sehe? Gibts da auch so nen ProcessManager
<mcs7830prob> das einzigste was immer kam waren solche mitteilungen ([136759.456921] Err;FC.ToDs)
<ppq> mcs7830prob: im kernel tut sich ne menge, inklusive regressionen (verschlechterungen) der treiber in neueren versionen. backports sind daher nur im ausnahmefall empfehlenswert
<mcs7830prob> ok
<mcs7830prob> zurück zu ubuntu 10.10 komm ich ohne neuinstall nicht, oder?
<bekks> dreamon: "konsole" und "kill".
<ppq> nein
<mcs7830prob> argh
<ppq> mcs7830prob: ging es in 10.04? 
<mcs7830prob> gab auch probleme...
<ppq> ah, schade
<dreamon> bekks, Du bist ein Tastatur killer.. ;)
<ppq> mcs7830prob: dann bleibt dir wohl nur 10.10 übrig, ist wohl das einfachste und schnellste was du grad machen kannst
<ppq> dreamon: gibt es, "systemmonitor"
<mcs7830prob> wie mach ich das am besten
<ppq> mcs7830prob: alles sichern und 10.10 neu installieren
<dreamon> ppq,  Danke. 
<mcs7830prob> das hab ich befürchtet. gibt es einen usb adapter der ohne probs läuft?
<ppq> mcs7830prob: sicher auch das
<ppq> ,hcl? mcs7830prob
<shetlandpony> mcs7830prob: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<bekks> mcs7830prob: Ja.
<bekks> mcs7830prob: Belkin USB-0200. Den Treiber im Kernel für das Ding habe ich erweitert.
<Check> wie löscht man per shell eine bestimmte datei in allen ordnern? rm -R *Thumbs.db so nicht! jemand ne idee?
<ppq> Check: mit find
<mcs7830prob> kk danke erstmal
<ppq> Check: aber BITTE erst vorher mit 'ls' testen ob er das richtige findet :)
<ppq> also nicht gleich -exec rm reinhauen
<Check> ja mit find finde ich sie alle aber wo kommt die rm option rein?
<Check> hab ich hat nur eine erreicht ;)
<bekks> Check: find . -name Dateiname -exec echo {} \;
<Check> mit find /Raid/ -name "*Thumbs.db*" 
<dreamon> Ist es Normal wenn ich unter KDE - Minianwendung - bilderrahmen auf den Desktop ziehe.. und das ganze ding flackert und unlesbar rumzittert.. bis ich ihn gerne wieder lösche.
<bekks> Nein, ist nicht normal.
<dreamon> Ich hab am Desktop schon etwas viel gefummelt.. hab eventuell ein Panel zuviel .. das ich nicht mehr sehen kann.. wer weiß.
<mcs7830prob> habe zum moschip für maverick einen patch gefunden kann aber nichts mit anfangen wie nutz ich das - http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/55792/
<ppq> mcs7830prob: du hast doch natty?
<ppq> in maverick ging es doch ootb?
<mcs7830prob> jup... aber der patch wurde auch für lucid benutzt... hab ich schon mal gesehen
<mcs7830prob> deshalb
<bekks> Der Patch muss ein anderer sein.
<bekks> Alleine schon, weil Lucid, MAverick und Natty unterschiedliche Kernel benutzen.
<mcs7830prob> http://old.nabble.com/-Lucid--PATCH--UBUNTU%3A-ARM%3A-Adding-MosChip-MCS7830-to-nic-usb-td28687161.html
<shetlandpony> mcs7830prob's url: http://tinyurl.com/6xegaha | Old Nabble - kernel-team - [Lucid][PATCH] UBUNTU: ARM: Adding MosChip MCS7830 to nic-usb
<mcs7830prob> danke
<bekks> mcs7830prob: Glückwunsch, das ist der Lucid-Patch. Und nicht ein Patch für Maverich.
<mcs7830prob> :D jeder strohhalm wird vernichtet
<mcs7830prob> hmm
<Check> find /Raid/Media/Musik/ -name Thumbs.db -exec echo {} \; wenn er so denn müll ausspuckt den ich nicht will dann find /Raid/Media/Musik/ -name Thumbs.db -exec rm {} \; oder wie muss da die rm funktion rein?
<bekks> Check: Habe ich Dir vorhin geschrieben.
<Check> geht auch zum listen aber zum löschen?
<bekks> Habe ich Dir auch geschrieben.
<Check> also echo gegen rm 
<Check> danke
<Check> :)
<mcs7830prob> in der linux-headers soll eine header datei für den moschip sein wie kann das benutzen
<bekks> mcs7830prob: Erstmal braucht Du einen Patch für deine Version.
<dreamon> Wie kann ich bei KDE Tippen = Klicken vom Touchpad deaktivieren?
<netzaffin> Hey. Ich möchte ein PHP Skript zu einer zufälligen Zeit (zwischen xx:00 und yy:00) anstoßen. Meine Idee wäre jetzt, einen cronjob zu erstellen, der das skript jeden tag in der Zeitspanne 3 oder 4 mal anstößt, zu beliebigen zeiten. dann würde ich nachts och automatisch ein skript laufen lassen, was den cron für den folgenden tag umschreibt, wodurch  neue "zufallszeiten" entstehen würden. gibt es da vielleicht eine sinnvollere lösung, z.B.
<netzaffin>  shellskript zeitgesteuert (zufällig in einer timerange) aufrufen und dadurch das php skript? ein paar stichwörter wären ganz cool. danke!
<Gurkenglas> Gibt es eine Tastenkombination die den Prozess dessen Fenster ich grade im Fokus habe ohne weitere Fragen killt? Wie Alt-F4 nur ohne Möglichkeit des Programms einzugreifen?
<bekks> Gurkenglas: Nein.
<Gurkenglas> bekks, gibt es eine Möglichkeit mir das selber zu machen?
<bekks> Nein.
<Gurkenglas> bekks, an welcher Stelle würde es hapern wenn ich eine Tastenkombination das Fenster nehmen lasse in dem ich grad drin bin, zu dessen Prozess wechseln und den dann killen lasse?
<ppq> dreamon: systemeinstellungen - eingabegeräte - touchpad - tippen
<ppq> da kann man das verhalten ziemlich detailliert anpassen
<dreamon> Ups.. 5mal durchgeschaut und nicht gefunden.. Danke
<dreamon> bekks, Ich weiß woran es lag das es mit den Minianwendungen nicht geklappt hat.. hab auf Zeitungsansicht gestellt gehabt.. und da gabs dann chaos
<tessarakt> Kennt sich einer mit dem Boot-Prozess aus? Also grub, initrd und so Zeugs ...
<Check1> was würdet ihr als upnp server verwenden?
<tessarakt> hab da ein Problem: https://plus.google.com/100569900232995150169/posts/dbxVrgH7cio
<Fuchs> Check1: Mediatomb oder ps3mediaserver sollten gehen. Empfehlungen ggf. besser im OT Kanal 
<Check1> dann liege ich aj mit mediatomb anscheind gut. ist es normal das er mit ü ö ...also umlaute nicht so gut kann?
<Fuchs> tessarakt: eine erste Idee waere es mal, uns zu sagen welche Graphikkarte da drin werkelt mit welchem Treiber, damit wir KMS aus- oder nicht ausschliessen koennen
<tessarakt> "KMS"?
<tessarakt> eine Nvidia
<k1l> tessarakt: vlt den grafiktreiber per hand reingefummelt und beim kernelupdate ist der weg?
<tessarakt> mit dem proprietären Treiber
<Fuchs> Check1: sollte er abkoennen, kommt darauf an wo die Umlaute Probleme machen, was die Standard-Zeichenkodierung auf Deinem System ist und in welcher die Konfigurationsdateien vorliegen 
<tessarakt> nein, per Paket
<tessarakt> aber ist das zu dem Zeitpunkt überhaupt schon relevant?
<Fuchs> interessant, weil zu dem fruehen Zeitpunkt greift der nvidia Treiber noch nicht, weil der kein KMS kann, im Gegensatz zu nouveau und konsorten 
<Check1> danke Fuchs werde ich mal überprüfen. das es jemand gibt der sagt das es gehen müste langt mir, danke
<dreamon> Check1, minidlna läuft gut mit Samsung
<tessarakt> also per Hand hab ich mit dem Grafiktreiber nix gefummelt
<tessarakt> aber was diesbezüglich in der Initrd oder so drin ist, weiß ich auch nicht
<tessarakt> also vorher gingen diverse Kernelupdates problemlos
<Check1> ne, aber danke (ist kein samsung) htc und dreambox. :)
<tessarakt> das ging erst mit 11.04 los
<Check1> nachtrag: und wenn ich es hinbekomme mit ubuntu ;)
<Check1> ist aber neu land
<Check1> ps: für mich
<Fuchs> tessarakt: mal eine Aenderung gemacht fuer eine hoehere Aufloesung beim Bootscreen oder sonst was an der GRUB Konfiguration? 
<tessarakt> nein
<tessarakt> nix per Hand
<Fuchs> tessarakt: gut, kannst Du mal am Anfang shift halten, so, dass Du in Grub kommst? 
<tessarakt> das Boot-Menü bekomme ich ja
<Fuchs> Dann da mit E in den Editiermodus, und splash mit text ersetzen, dann booten 
<tessarakt> da wähle ich immer manuell 2.6.35 aus, der geht
<Fuchs> sind leider zwei unterschiedliche Dinge, das Bootmenue ist Grub2, das nachher ist plymouth
<Fuchs> nur kann ersteres zweiterem sagen, wie es sich zu verhalten hat 
<tessarakt> und wo soll ich jetzt rein?
<tessarakt> meine grub.cfg hab ich ja gepostet
<Fuchs> im Auswahlmenue, das Du ja schon kennst, in den editiermodus. Mit E. 
<tessarakt> kann ich das auch da direkt ändern?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> linux	/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic root=/dev/mapper/encrypted--container-rootfs ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7   << da text an Stelle von splash
<Fuchs> oh wei
<Fuchs> ist das eine verschluesselte Partition? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: kann gut sein, dass der Dir anzeigen moechte, dass Du das Passwort eingeben sollst. Und das nicht klappt. 
<tessarakt> genau
<tessarakt> das sollte an der Stelle kommen
<tessarakt> also das kommt da beim 2.6.35 auch
<Fuchs> versuch das mit dem Text trotzdem mal
<Fuchs> und sonst versuch mal blind das Passwort zu tippen und schau, ob er dann weiterkommt
<tessarakt> muss ich irgendein Update machen?
<tessarakt> also irgendwas ausführen vorm Neustart?
<Guest67811> hallo ubuntu-gemeinde! unächst: vielen dank für eure arbeit! ubuntu gefällt mir wirklich gut. ich habe soeben bei einem kumpel parallel zu windows auf einer eigenen partition ubuntu installiert,allerdings schaffe ich es nicht, grub nun so u konfiguriern, dass das "alte" windows weiterhin bootet. wer hat lust und zeit mir zu helfen?
<tessarakt> nee, grub liest die grub.cfg direkt von /boot ein, oder?
<Fuchs> tessarakt: nicht die Datei da anpassen, die wird ueberschrieben
<tessarakt> ?
<Fuchs> tessarakt: mach das im Editmodus von Grub, wie gesagt. 
<tessarakt> wann/wobei wird die überschrieben?
<tessarakt> wenn ich das nächste Mal nen Kernel update?
<tessarakt> das ist doch jetzt zum Ausprobieren egal
<Fuchs> tessarakt: mindestens, auch bei anderen Paketupdates
<Fuchs> tessarakt: da es nicht zuverlaessig ist: nimm den Editiermodus von Grub2. Sonst baust Du Dir eine zusaetzliche moegliche Fehlerquelle mit ein 
<k1l> Guest67811: nopaste bitte mal deine /boot/grub/grub.cfg   und ein "sudo fdisk -l" (hinten ein kleines L)
<Fuchs> Guest67811: da das um diese Uhrzeit ggf. nicht klappen sollte: 
<tessarakt> dann ändere ich es jetzt halt wieder zurück ...
<Fuchs> ,grub2? Guest67811 zum Einlesen in der Zwischenzit 
<shetlandpony> Guest67811 zum Einlesen in der Zwischenzit: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l> ,nopaste? Guest67811 
<shetlandpony> Guest67811: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<tessarakt> so, reboot
<tessarakt> bbl
<Guest67811> ich hau das mal in nopaste rein, mom bitte freunde!
<Guest67811> hier ist alles, fdisk und die grub.cfg:
<Guest67811> v
<Guest67811> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/440382/
<Guest67811> k1l, Fuchs, shetlandpony, die info war für euch
<Fuchs> ,bot? Guest67811 
<shetlandpony> Guest67811: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Guest67811> k1l, Fuchs: dat shetlandpony meint, es sei ein bot. na dann :P
<Fuchs> Interessant, also da liegt ein veralteter Windowseintrag, den man so nicht mehr brauchen kann, 
<Fuchs> und das eigentlich dafuer zustaendige Skript findet es nicht
<Guest67811> Fuchs, ich hab das selbst eingetragen. ich hatte die infos ausm netz... wenn das falsch ist, ist das mein fehler allein ;)
<Fuchs> Guest67811: das ist noch Grub1 Syntax, das neue Ubuntu verwendet Grub2
<Fuchs> Guest67811: ein Beispiel findest Du in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration, aber eigentlich sollte das Windows automatisch erkannt werden
<Guest67811> das ist mir eigentlich klar und ich habe im net nach "grub.cfg" gesucht, weil es für mein verständnis für grub2 steht. aber ok, wie gedagt, mein fehler
<Fuchs> kein Problem
<Guest67811> und windows wird nicht automatisch gefunden.... :(
<Fuchs> das dumme ist, dass ich um Grub2 grosse Boegen beschreibe, und eh gleich schlafen gehe. Also entweder ist k1l noch da, oder sonst kannst Du Dir ja schon mal den Artikel durchlesen 
<tessarakt> Fuchs: ok, ein Schritt weiter
<tessarakt> ich dokumentier das aber erstmal dauerhaft
<k1l> Guest67811: wenn du die zeit und lust hast nutz die zeit dich einmal in grub2 einzuarbeiten. wenn mans einmal kapiert hat ist es einfach.
<tessarakt> sonst bist du irgendwann weg und ich hab vergessen, was ich als letztes ausprobiert hab
<Guest67811> k1l: gant ehrlich, einarbeiten will ich mich gar nicht. das soll einfach rennen. ich wollte den abend eigentlich nicht mit grub verbringen, sondern mit bier und meinem kumpel zeigen "kuck ma, so schön kann linux sein" wenn ich morgen aber abhaue, soll der immer noch seinn windows kram machen können... ;)
<Fuchs> so, gute Nacht allerseits, viel Erfolg noch
<Guest67811> Fuchs, danke
<Gurkenglas> Meine Festplatte ist fast voll, ich habe eine Zip die ich entpacken will, ich hab nicht genug Speicherplatz um die Zip und die entpackte Zip zu speichern, aber wenn die gepackte Zip nicht dabei wäre würde es reichen. Könnt ihr mir eine Lösung empfehlen?
<Gurkenglas> (Möglichst eine andere als "speichere eine dritte Datei anderswo, entpacke, lösche die .zip, lade die dritte Datei zurück"
<Gurkenglas> *)
<tessarakt> oh :-(
<tessarakt> naja, gute Nacht, Fuchs 
<Fuchs> Gurkenglas: mit filelight / du / konsorten  schauen, was so viel Platz wegfrisst und etwas Platz schaffen. Oder den reservierten Platz, der bei ext typischerweise 5% frisst, runtersetzen. Zip voon Hand sagen, welche Dateien es extrahieren soll, geht auch, aber mit der Situation willst Du nicht dauerhaft leben. Nun wirklich: nacht. 
<tessarakt> jedenfalls hat text keinen Unterschied bezgl. des blauen Bildschirms gemacht
<tessarakt> aber blind tippen brachte was
<tessarakt> er bootete "ein bisschen"
<Gurkenglas> Stimmt, stückweise entpacken! thx
<tessarakt> bis hierhin: https://plus.google.com/100569900232995150169/posts/YXW5G7PsRDw (Screenshot)
<Guest67811> hach, dann muss ich mich wohl in grub2 einarbeiten. so ein kack. ich dachte, ich könnte EINMAL was mit linux machen, ohne mich einzuarbeiten. naja, irgenwat is ja immer. und dann stirbt man.
<k1l> Guest67811: welches win liegt denn da?
<Guest67811> xp
<k1l> und warum findet der os_prober das nicht?
<Guest67811> don' know
<k1l> was passiert, wenn du "sudo update-grub" eingibst?
<Guest67811> no fehlermeldung
<tessarakt> genau
<Guest67811> der meldet halt die linux klamotten
<Guest67811> aber kein windows
<tessarakt> Linux is a bitch, and then you die.
<Guest67811> der findets einfach nich.
<tessarakt> os_prober?
<tessarakt> da hatte ich auchmal Probleme mit
<tessarakt> Parse error bei grub-install
<tessarakt> was dann an der Datei lag ...
<tessarakt> inzwischen geht's, vermutlich mit irgendwelchen Updates zwischen
<Guest67811> männers, ich möchte doch so gern einfach nur bier trinken.... 
<Guest67811> und jetz  krich ich dieses XP nicht mehr gebootet.... :(
<k1l> Guest67811: ok warte kurz
<Guest67811> k1l, du bis der beste. ich warte.
<tessarakt> Das Problem ist halt echt oft, dass Nicht-Mainstream-Configs nur sehr rudimentär gepflegt werden ...+
<michael__> k1l, falls du inzwischen geantwortet hat, ich war kurz gefolgen
<michael__> und ich bin der "guestXY"
<tessarakt> naja
<tessarakt> ich bin mit meinem Problem jedenfalls mal einen Schritt weiter
<tessarakt> und der alte Kernel tut es ja erstmal noch ...
<michael__> k1l, ich werde weiter tapfer warten
<k1l> michael__: http://nopaste.info/b23b275044.html trag das mal ein anstatt deinem kram da. und an der benannten stelle noch deine uuid 
<k1l> erstmal in die grub.cfg zum testen. wenn das klappt machst du das in ein custom script und er hat keine sorgen mehr
<michael__> k1l, goßartige info, werde ich antesten, wohe bekomm ich die uuid? (hehe, sorry der nachfrage.... ;) )
<k1l> sudo blkid
<michael__> k1l, du hast linux studiert, oder? ;)
<michael__> blkid, krass. ein neues tool in meinem universum. danke, k1l.
<k1l> nope :)
<michael__> so, k1l, ich hab alles eingetragen
<michael__> und jetzt mach ich mal nen reboot
<michael__> und teste das alles aus. das schlimme ist, dass auf die tastatur hier gestern sambuca gelaufen ist und nicht alle tasten funktioniern. sicher ist das das eigentliche problem ;)
<k1l> :X
<michael__> k1l, hhe
<michael__> also, bis gleich
<michael__> ich bin jetzt kurz weg wegen ausprobieren. zusehn!
<michael_> k1l, so, reboot gemacht, kein erfolg. aber eine sache wundert mich auch
<Gurkenglas> In welchem Ordner des Dateisystems finde ich meine installierten Programme?
<michael_> wieso sollte es "hd0,5" sein, es müsste doch "hd0,4" sein, wenn blkid mir "/dev/sda5" als win partition gibt, oder?
<michael_> abe rich glaube, das wusstest du zuvor noch gar nicht ;)
<Gurkenglas> wtf, wieso hab ich nur 30 MB frei
<Gurkenglas> grad warens noch 100, und seitdem deinstalliere ich programme um platz zu schaffen
<Gurkenglas> das müssten mindestens 300 sein bis jetzt
<michael_> k1l, hmmm ich glaube, du darfst das vergessen, was ich gerade geschriebn hab. denn die linux partition ist auch so gezählt, wie die "sdX"-werte
<Gurkenglas> Kann ich iwie nen Viruscheck machen oder so? Oo
<k1l> michael_: hmm, kam denn ne fehlermeldung?
<Gurkenglas> Jetzt sind es wieder 51 MB. Dabei hab ich doch garnix gemacht
<michael_> nein, der bildschrim war schwarz bis auf nen blinkenden cursor links oben. also ein blinkender unterstrich
<michael_> k1l, entschuldige, habe vergssen, deinn nick vor den post zu setzen.... ;)
<michael_> das "E" klemmt wegn des sambucas
<k1l> hmm. also die nnummerierung stimmt. nur die erste zahl startet bei 0 die zweite startet mit 1.
<k1l> ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum der os_prober dein win nicht findet. das sollte eigentlich tun. ist ne win cd zur hand?
<Gurkenglas> Wie Update ich mein 9.10-Linux?
<michael_> k1l, nein.
<k1l> dann könnte man mit der win cd den mbr wiederherstellen und den win bootloader draufballern. wenn der das win nicht findet ist bei dem win was arg schiefgelaufen.
<ppq> Gurkenglas: 'sudo do-release-upgrade' im terminal
<Gurkenglas> thx
<michael_> k1l, das win lief bis vor 3 stunden einwandfrei
<ppq> Gurkenglas: vorher alle fremdquellen rausnehmen
<michael_> kein neuinstallation
<ppq> Gurkenglas: in neueren ubuntuversionen passiert das automatisch, in 9.10 afair nicht
<michael_> ich hab nur ubuntu nachinstalliert auf einer eigenen partition
<k1l> michael_: oder: setz mal das bootflag auf die 1. partition. und gib diese bei dem grub eintrag an.
<michael_> k1l, hatte ich vorhin schon probiert, aber da hatte ich auch noch den alten grub eintrag
<michael_> wid ausprobiet
<k1l> Gurkenglas: deine wubi kacke willst du nicht upgraden. vor allem nicht, wenn da so wenig platz ist
<Gurkenglas> ppq, fremdquellen?
<k1l> Gurkenglas: besorg dir ne platte für dein backup und installier windows und ubuntu neu!
<Gurkenglas> k1l, ich hab grad für etwas Platz gesorgt
<michael_> k1l, ich teste, bis späteR!
<k1l> Gurkenglas: das reicht bei weitem nicht für nen upgrade
<ppq> urgs, wubi
<ppq> Gurkenglas: neuinstallieren++
<Gurkenglas> ugh
<Gurkenglas> der will ja 711 MB
<k1l> ppq: wubi, 9.10. win schon zerbröselt. kein platz. kein backup
<ppq> herrlich
<Gurkenglas> Ich hab mit müh und not 150 zusammengekratzt
<k1l> Gurkenglas: du könntest zur abwechslung mal auf die mit ahnung hören
<Gurkenglas> Selbst wenn ich mir ne ersatzfestplatte hole, wie krieg ich die dateien da drauf
<Wedelwolf> echt: wubi gehoert verboten und vernichtet.
<Gurkenglas> ich kanns ja nicht mounten
<k1l> Gurkenglas: wenn du eh nicht machst, was wir sagen dann frag doch erst nicht
<Gurkenglas> huh
<Gurkenglas> Ich bin für alles offen, was kein Geld kostet :x
<k1l> besorg dir ne 2. platte und klemm die an dein gerät. dann schiebst du alles wichtige da drauf und installierst dann win und ubuntu neu.
<Gurkenglas> Aber geht das denn überhaupt mit der externen Festplatte dann? Schließlich konnte ich die Win-Partition nicht mal öffnen
<Gurkenglas> Wie soll ich sie da draufschieben
<Gurkenglas> (Die bisherigen Updates haben doch auch alle funktioniert :x)
<ppq> deine ubuntusachen kannst du aus dem laufenden ubuntu heraus sichern zur not. an die windowspartition kommst du im zweifelsfall immer, indem du ne live-cd bootest
<k1l> dann sicher deinen ubuntu kram der dir wichtig ist. dann wendest du dich an die windows supporter und versuchst deine win partition wieder zu retten
<k1l> ppq: die win partition hat nach nem tuneup dingsbums nen hänger und will sich nicht mounten lassen
<ppq> ui, ok
<sash_> Image -> Testdisk
<Guest31165> k1l, danke fü deine umfangreiche hilfe. ich denke,  es ist ein problem von windows. da war auf dem rechner so ne bekloppte partition, die "nicht löschen" hieß. ich dachte, leck mich doch am arsch. naja, nu isse wech. ich bastel da dieser tage mal was mit ner insatllations cd. hab ich ja gut hinbekommen. naja. danke für die hilfe
<gr4y5ky> Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung um je nach Anwendung einen andere Default-route auszuwählen. Meine Situation ist folgende: default route auf eth0, alternativen interetzugang per openvpn Tunnel auf tun0. Ich möchte nun bestimmten Traffic über den VPN Tunnel schicken. Nach meiner Rechereche könnte ich mit iptables und fwmark die Pakete markieren. und dann mit ip rule auf 
<gr4y5ky> das tun0 device schicken... Leider bin ich was das Thema routing an geht ein blutiger Anfänger ;-) Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand bei diesem etwas spezielleren Problem weiterhelfen? Danke. 
<tessarakt> hört sich interessant an
<tessarakt> weiß ich aber auch nichts drüber
<tessarakt> "je nach Anwendung"?
<tessarakt> was meinst du mit "Anwendung"?
<gr4y5ky> ähm sorry ich meinte je nach User, also mit iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner BENUTZER -j MARK --set-xmark 0xa
<gr4y5ky> z.B
<gr4y5ky> so hätt ich den Traffic schonmal markiert...
<gr4y5ky> aber mein Problem ist den markierten Traffic eine andere default route "mitzugeben"...
<tessarakt> hmm ok
<tessarakt> http://linux-ip.net/html/adv-multi-internet.html
<gr4y5ky> jo darauf bin ich auch gestoßen ^^ aber ich versteh den part von example 10.1 nicht ganz bei der die table 4 angelegt wird...
<tessarakt> ich auch nicht ;-)
<tessarakt> ist recht dürfig erklärt
<gr4y5ky> leider findet man zu diesem Them echt wenig... 
<tessarakt> musste dich halt reinfuchsen
<tessarakt> und die einzelnen Befehle in der Anleitung nochmal nachlesen
<gr4y5ky> http://www.jespercheetah.dk/page/howtos/owner_based_routing befasst sich da auch mit, aber leider kann ich wieder die table erstellung nicht nachvollziehen xD
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-17
<nahab> hi kurze frage, mir fällts nicht ein, wie heisst das, wenn man den pc nicht runterfährt, der pc trotzdem aus ist... bereitschaft heist es nicht
<caillean> suspend
<nahab> nee suspend heisst das nicht
<nahab> kann man normalerweise in der energieverwaltung einstellen
<nahab> jetzt hab ichs ruhestand 
<nahab> ruhezustand
<Nicodemus> Was hat der Befehl "sudo sh /usr/acpi/wireless.sh" zu bedeuten....? Kann mir das jemand auseinander friemeln, ist "wireless.sh" ein script und zu erkennen an der Endung "*.sh" oder gibt es auch andere skripts  und "*.sh" wäre ein shellskript ?
<Nicodemus> Guten morgen allerseits ?
<k1l> ja das ist nen script. aber du solltest das besser mit ifconfig wlan0 down machen
<Nicodemus> Alchimedes: sudo sh /etc/acpi/wireless.sh
<Nicodemus> klingt irgendwie einleuchtend ... aber was genau ist das für ein skript ?
<Nicodemus> bei mir werden nur "asus-wireless.sh" & "ibm-wireless.sh" angezeigt ein bloßes "wireless.sh" wird nicht angezeigt...
<Nicodemus> kil: Ich habe gelesen "ifconfig (Interface-config?) sollte nur bei der Systeminitialisierung angewendet werden..., außerdem  was ist "ifconfig" für ein Programm ? greift es selbst auf die "HARDWARE" zu oder vielleicht auf Kernelmodule ?
<Nicodemus> oder greifen eben die erwähnten scripts auf die Kernelmodule des ACPI zu,.... wenn es sowas denn gibt.... ?
<Nicodemus> kil : ?
<Nicodemus> gibt es hier jemanden der etwas mehr zu "nmcli" und zum nm-applet sagen kann...., mir scheint da so einiges inkonistent.... kann mir aber auch täuschen...
<Nicodemus> <---- Laie..
<Nicodemus> Über sieben Brücken mußt Du gehn' ....
<Nicodemus> inkonsistent in der Umsetzung..., das Konzept scheint mir aber ziemlich gut....
<Nicodemus> zu sein...
<Nicodemus> kil: Außerdem hat es den Anschein..., als wenn "ifconfig" nicht in der Lage wäre die Hardwarekomponente auszuschalten...
<Nicodemus> Guten  morgen, jokrebel...
<jokrebel> moin
<Nicodemus> Kaffe ?
<k1l> Nicodemus: mit ifconfig kannst du es ausschalten. wenn du wlan komplett für eine längere zeit ausschhalten willst blackliste das modul der wlankarte
<k1l> Nicodemus: und wenn du fragen zu einem programm hast dann lies doch erstmal die dokumentation des programmes (man <programmname>, oder die wiki seite im ubuntuusers.de wiki).
<Nicodemus> es muß heißen ------>Kaffee....
<k1l> Nicodemus: und das gestern genannte script vergisst du bitte wieder. dir wurde von bekks und mir der korrekte weg aufgezeigt
<Nicodemus> Ich könnte auch versuchen nicht an ...... Kaffee zu Denken....., nur warum sollte ich das vergessen......ACPI scheint mir als Laie der korrekte Ansatz zusein......, oder ist "ACPI" auch nur wieder "aufgesetzt" ?
<Nicodemus> <----- Ich bin gut.....
<emexy95> guten morgen :-)
<k1l> Nicodemus: 1. unterlasse doch bitte das offtopic. nochmal sage ich es nicht. 2. warum informierst du dich nicht über den genannten lösungsweg und gehst ihm nach? wenn du keine hilfe von anderen willst dann frage bitte nicht mehr hier.
<Nicodemus> Offtopic.....
<Nicodemus> <---- fäst sich an den Kopf
<emexy95> habe derzeit ein problem mit den gnome panels. irgendwie fällt jetzt immer häufiger beim start das voreingestellte design aus, und dafür erscheint ein hässliches Grau-Theme
<emexy95> mit dem befehl: killall -9 gnome-settings-daemon && gnome-settings-daemon && nautilus -q behebe ich zwar das problem, aber eine dauerhafte lösung ist das nicht
<k1l> emexy95: schau mal in die .xsession-errors in deinem home ob da was geloggt wird
<Nicodemus> hää ?
<Nicodemus> kil: ein ernstes Wort..
<emexy95> k1l: ja da sind ziemlich viele fails
<Nicodemus> Du gibst nur halben support...
<Nicodemus> wenn überhaupt...
<k1l> Nicodemus: du liest jetzt mal die Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln . und wenn du weiterhin gegen diese verstößt bleibst du hier draussen!
<shetlandpony> k1l's tiny url:        IRC › LocoTeam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<Nicodemus> na, dann muß ich ausweichen...
<emexy95> k1l: soll ich mal den inhalt der datei hochladen?
<k1l> emexy95: jo.
<k1l> ,nopaste? emexy95 
<shetlandpony> emexy95: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<emexy95> k1l: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/440607/
<k1l> emexy95: du nutzt xfce?
<emexy95> k1l: eigentlich nicht
<emexy95> k1l: ich logg mich mal kurz aus, dann schaue ich ob, dass installiert ist
<Nicodemus> emexy......xfce , ist ein desktop
<emexy95> so wieder da
<emexy95> k1l: jep, xfce habe ich mal parallel installiert
<Nicodemus> emexy95,......xfce , ist ein Desktop
<emexy95> Nicodemus: ich weiß
<emexy95> könnte es sein, dass mir xfce in gnome hineinfunkt?
<k1l> emexy95: schau mal die ersten fehler in deinem paste. er versucht da 2 xfce dinger zu starten und hat dabei probleme.
<k1l> ich schau grade obs dazu was gibt.
<Nicodemus> er kennt die Antwort nicht......
<emexy95> k1l: da ich aber xfce nicht produktiv einsetze, könnte ich alle xfce-komponenten einfach entfernen
<k1l> warte mal, ich schau noch die warnings durch
<emexy95> k1l: ok
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Lass doch bitte Deine überflüssigen Komentare, Danke. Und Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere!
<k1l> emexy95: ok. also der schuldige ist wohl der gnome-settings-daemon. der löst diesen win95 theme effekt aus
<emexy95> k1l: ok
<k1l> ich schau grade ob was bekannt ist, was das auslöst.
<emexy95> k1l: danke :-)
<bullgard4> Nicodemus: "[08:55]	<Nicodemus>	oder greifen eben die erwähnten scripts auf die Kernelmodule des ACPI zu,.... wenn es sowas denn gibt.... ?" Es gibt "Kernelmodule des ACPI". Es gibt 2 Sorten: Ladbare und in den Kernel schon einkompilierte. Die ladbaren kanns Du Dir auflisten lassen mittels des Befehls '~$ lsmod | grep acpi'
<Fuchs> emexy95: da laeuft schon ein settings manager, deswegen kann sich der von Gnome nicht starten und das GTK+ Theme nicht setzen
<Fuchs> emexy95: fuer das erste Problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/652929
<Fuchs> emexy95: Du kannst das GTK+ Theme, sollte sich das Problem nicht loesen lassen, auch manuell setzen
<Fuchs> emexy95: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GTK_Design_anpassen  << fuer Alternativmoeglichkeiten
<emexy95> Fuchs: erstmals danke. ich lese mich mal durch
<Nicodemus> man grep...
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich hab gefunden(KDE) wo ich die Tastaturbelegung anpassen, kann.. Aber ich seh nicht das da bereits konfiguriert wäre. Sind die z.B. Alt+F2 wo anders Konfiguriert.. das ich das mal einsehen kann?
<Fuchs> dreamon: Du hast da dummerweise 3 moegliche Orte
<Fuchs> dreamon: Du hast die Globalen Shortcuts  (so Dinge wie CTRL+A, CTRL+C, ...), die eigenen Shortcuts und die Programmspezifischen Shortcuts
<Fuchs> Alt+F2 ist in den Programspezifischen, und zwar in denen der Plasma Arbeitsoberflaeche
<Fuchs> hm, in 4.7 wird das umbenannt und alles unter einem Systemsettings Icon zusammengefasst, aber Du hast vermutlich noch 4.6
<Fuchs> dreamon: kcmshell4 keys   dann in der drop down liste "Oberflaeche zur Ausfuehrung von Befehlen" auswaehlen
<dreamon> Um ehrlich zu sein, ich hab keine Peilung welche Version ich habe.. ich hab gemerkt das unter Systemeinstellungen.. Tastatus einfach gar nix drin steht.. und ich weiß nicht wo ich den rest finde ;)
<emexy95> hmm, jetzt hab ich mir mein ganzes gnome zerstört...
<dreamon> Fuchs, kcmshell keys -> kbuildsycoca running.. leider kommt da nicht mehr
<Fuchs> dreamon: Du bist schon immer noch unter KDE, oder? 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ja.
<Fuchs> emexy95: wie ging das denn? 
<Fuchs> dreamon: und Du hast da nicht etwa ein sudo angehaengt, oder? 
<Nicodemus> hmmm, also zum Unity-Desktop, da fällt mir ein....., es scheint mir sinnvoll die Ausgabe des Programms "w" anzupassen....., bzw. stimmt da irgendwas mit der Einbindung von Unity noch nicht ganz....
<emexy95> Fuchs: naja, ganz ist es nicht weg, aber die panels fehlen jetzt
<Fuchs> dreamon: ansonsten erreichst Du das ganze auch ueber die Systemeinstellungen 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Nein ich schwöre .. ich hab aber einmal kcmshell key eingeben ohne das s.. dann nochmal mit s
<Fuchs> emexy95: was meint ein   ps aux | grep panel   denn? Laeuft das Panel noch?  Und: Was genau hast Du getan? 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Da bin ich ja.. aber da werde gar keine Angezeigt.. alles leer
<Fuchs> dreamon: dann machs halt ueber die Systemsteuerung. Da ich 4.7 habe, kann ich Dir einfach nicht sagen auf welches Icon genau Du zu klicken hast. Aber oben ist eine Suchfunktion 
<Fuchs> dreamon: kbuildsycocoa --noincremental 
<Fuchs> dreamon: sonst mal KDE neu starten, irgendwie hat es Dir da kded oder etwas anderes kritisches zerblasen
<emexy95> Fuchs: in dem von dir geposteten bug-report habe ich halt gelesen, dass es bei ein paar gehen würde, wenn man die gnome-control-center deinstalliert. ausprobiert und jetzt sind meine panels weg, habe jetzt wieder installiert, leider zeigen sich die panels nicht mehr
<dreamon> Fuchs, Der Befehl »kbuildsycocoa« wurde nicht gefunden, meinten Sie vielleicht: -> Befehl »kbuildsycoca« aus dem Paket »kdelibs4c2a« (universe)
<emexy95> Fuchs: hast du nen shortcut, wo ich ins terminal rein und raus kann?
<emexy95> Fuchs: denn meine verknüpfung aufm panel ist ja jetzt weg
<Fuchs> emexy95: alt+f2 ist leider ans Gnome-Panel gebunden, aber vielleicht laeuft ja eins. Probier also den. 
<Fuchs> emexy95: wenn der nicht geht: CTRL+ALT+F1, einloggen, DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal    CTRL+ALT+F7 
<emexy95> Fuchs: der zweite geht
<dreamon> Fuchs, kbuildsycoca  --noincremental ->Warning: kbuildsycoca is unable to register with DCOP.->kbuildsycoca running...
<emexy95> Fuchs: der befehl besagt irgendwas mit --color: auto panel
<emexy95> Fuchs: kann leider nicht kopieren
<Fuchs> dreamon: DCOP? Hast Du da irgendwas mit KDE3 noch rumliegen? 
<Fuchs> dreamon: nimm kbuildsycoca4 
<Fuchs> emexy95: nur eine Zeile, in der auch Grep steht? Dann laufen die gnome-panels nicht mehr
<Fuchs> emexy95: wirf ein   gnome-panel & disown    in das Terminal 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ja, bestimmt.. hab das vor 1-2Jahren das letzte mal probiert.. seither lauter systemupdates gefahren.. kann schon was altes noch drauf sein
<Fuchs> dreamon: urks. 
<emexy95> Fuchs: also gnome-panels waren nicht installiert. habe sie jetzt installiert...
<emexy95> Fuchs: werde wohl den rechner jetzt neustarten müssen, oder?
<Fuchs> emexy95: ich wuerde mir in dem Fall Sorgen machen was das Deinstallieren von dem gnome control center noch alles runtergeworfen hat 
<emexy95> Fuchs: hast recht
<Fuchs> emexy95: Du koenntest sonst das ubuntu-desktop Metapaket sicherheitshalber mit  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop   installieren
<Fuchs> damit da sicher alles wieder da ist 
<emexy95> Fuchs: ok werd ich machen
<dreamon> Fuchs, Der schimpf ohne Ende -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/645746/
<Fuchs> emexy95: interessant ist auch eher der zweite Teil im Bug report, 
<Fuchs> emexy95: das ganze ist naemlich eine race-condition (also ein Zeitproblem: das zweite passiert, bevor das erste fertig ist) 
<Fuchs> emexy95: ergo sind die Ansaetze da zu verfolgen  (mit sleep oder so) 
<Fuchs> dreamon: normal, das ist, weil Leute keine validen .desktop Dateien schreiben koennen
<Fuchs> dreamon: guck, ob Dein systemsettings wieder tut
<emexy95> Fuchs: so reinstall gemacht
<Fuchs> emexy95: dann kannst Du Gnome mal neu starten
<emexy95> Fuchs: wie mach ich das jetzt am besten
<Fuchs> emexy95: ich muss gleich weg, grillen gehen. Wenn es wider Erwarten nicht geht: forum.ubuntuusers.de 
<Fuchs> da sollte ich heute Abend wieder reinlesen, theoretisch
<emexy95> Fuchs: danke dir
<emexy95> Fuchs: viel spaß beim grillen :-)
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wie hast das nun wieder gemacht.. jetzt zeigt er endlich mal was an.. Danke
<Nicodemus> Wie schalte ich zwischen den Software-Konsolen in Unity hin und her ? also tty1,tty2,tty3 undso...
<k1l> strg+alt+f1, f2, f3, etc
<k1l> und das hat nichts mit unity zu tun
<Nicodemus> dank sei mit dir...
<k1l> mit f7 kommste wieder zu deinem X
<freemoser> morgen
<dreamon> Kann es ein, das gnome-do unter KDE nicht funktioniert?
<Nicodemus> kil: also die Beziehung von X-Server, Compiz, Unity und Gnome ist ein noch nicht ganz ganz klarer Fall für mich..
<k1l> Nicodemus: all diese begriffe kann man wunderbar nachschauen.
<Nicodemus> bullgard4, anscheinend sind keine ACPI-Kernelmodule in Ubuntu 11.04 vorhanden
<bullgard4> Nicodemus: Doch, bei mir sind es 2. (Die Anzahl und Funktion ist hardware-abhängig.)
<Nicodemus> der Befehl  "lsmod |grep acpi" ergab bei mir keinerlei Ausgabe...
<k1l> Nicodemus: das ist hardwareabhängig und für den laien nicht von bedeutung.
<Nicodemus> sagt wer.., kil ?
<k1l> Nicodemus: sag ich. du bist doch mit anderen sachen schon total überfordert. also lies dich erstmal in die begriffe von eben ein
<Nicodemus> sagt kil...
<sash_> kil gibbet hier im Channel keinen.
<bullgard4> Nicodemus: Dein Ergebnis ist ganz im Sinne von Linus. Der will, daß möglichst viele Kernelmodule (wieder) in den Kernel einkompiliert werden. -- Also kein Grund zur Beunruhigung.
<Nicodemus> Wie bekomme ich denn Kontrolle, über die in den Kernel implementierte ACPI.....
<bullgard4> Nicodemus: Über Tabellen.
<Nicodemus> <---- möchte den Energieverbrauch des Laptop's verringern....
<sash_> Ausschalten.
<Nicodemus> = WLAN-Hardware deaktivieren....
<bullgard4> Nicodemus: z. B. die ACPI-Tabelle 'Differentiated System Description Table' (DSDT)
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Verzichte doch bitte auf die ewigen Sonderzeichen und Satzzeichen in zigfacher Ausfertigung. DANKE!
<Nicodemus> Ich werd mal sehen ob ich nen link finde...., danke
<bullgard4> Nicodemus: Zum ersten Einlesen ist der Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/strom_sparen geeignet.
<Nicodemus> jokrebel, iss  aber auch nicht falsch...
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<bullgard4> Nicodemus: Viele Leute finden das Tool PowerTOP nützlich Es ist ein von Intel entwickeltes Tool, das den Prozessor-Status im Leerlauf analysiert. Es kann unter anderem den aktuellen und gemittelten Verbrauch des Systems (in Watt) anzeigen und vor allem jene im Hintergrund laufende Prozesse ermitteln, die den Prozessor am häufigsten aus den stromsparenden Betriebsmodi aufwecken. Darüber...
<bullgard4> ...hinaus schlägt es Einstellungen vor, die den Energieverbrauch weiter reduzieren können. Diese Tipps sind meist Abschaltungen unnötiger Prozesse.
<freemoser> hi mal eine frage wie mounte ich mich in eine Netzwerk Festplatte ein? mit sudo mount smb://192.168.x.x geht das nicht :
<bullgard4> Nicodemus: Im ubuntuusers-Wiki lief früher einmal lange ein Diskussionsfaden "Strom sparen". Der beleuchtete das Thema in vielen Facetten. Empfehlenswert.
<Nicodemus> vielen dank für Ihre Zeit..
<bullgard4> freemoser: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount "Eine Besonderheit bei Netzwerkdateisystemen: In manchen Fällen verwendet der Befehl mount Hilfsprogramme (z.B. Sambaclient cifs), die verlangen, dass der Mountpunkt im Besitz desjenigen Benutzers ist, der mountet."
<sash_> freemoser: mount -t smbfs //IP/Freigabename /media/wohinauchimmer/ -o username=user
<sash_> Und da braucht man auch kein sudo für, wenn man an /media/wohinauchimmer/ schreiben darf
<freemoser> danke
<sash_> Oder doch?
<sash_> Hmm, weiß nicht
<freemoser> ich teste es einfach :)
<Wedelwolf> wb.
<Nicodemus> help id
<allegro_> Moin, ich suche eine einfache Lösung für dieses Problem: Ubuntu 10.10 bricht den Druck ab bei Drucker HP Office Jet K5400 DN, Fehlermeldung: Der Drucker ...  hat nur noch wenig Tinte. Tatsächlich sind die Originalpatronen nahezu voll. Unter Windows XP SP2 kann dieselbe PDF Datei mit dem Drucker gedruckt werden. Bei Google habe ich nur Fragen zu diesem Thema gefunden, aber keine Antworten. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen.
<allegro_> Der Drucker wird über LAN angesteuert, reicht das so an Infos?
<jokrebel> allegro_: Paste doch bitte mal die _exakte_ Fehlermeldung.
<jokrebel> HP officejet k5400 wenig tinte ubuntu
<jokrebel> allegro_: Orginalpatronen nahezu voll? Oder selbst nachgefüllt?
<jokrebel> allegro_: vielleicht hilft bei zweiterem ja dies: http://board.raidrush.ws/showthread.php?t=547914
<soxor> Hallo 
<soxor> habe da mal eine Frage zu dem Xchat Programm hier kann ich das so einstellen das der es in der Konsole ansicht ausgeführt wird ?? um den Akku meines Laptops nicht so sehr zu belasten ???
<Fussel> soxor, da würde ich irssi nehmen, xchat geht ohne grafische darstellung, oder wie man das nennt nicht, also nur auf konsole
<jokrebel> .oO( das würde den Akuu weniger belasten? … )
<allegro_> exakte Fehlermeldung:
<allegro_> Der Drucker >>HP-Officejet-Pro-K5400_Linux_direkt_im_Netz<< hat nur noch wenig Tinte.
<allegro_> es sind Original Tintenpatronen, kein Refill oder irgend etwas
<k1l> ,irssi? soxor 
<shetlandpony> soxor, irssi ist ein IRC Client fuer die Console. Informationen findet man auf http://irssi.org, http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Irssi
<allegro_> Der Link passt daher nicht
<soxor> vielen Danke ihr beiden 
<jokrebel> allegro_: Nicht dass ich es wüßte, aber schau doch mal im CUPS ob man da was einstellen kann. http://localhost:631/
<black_> moin alle 
<allegro_> brauchbare CUPS Einstellungen habe ich nicht gefunden
<grossing> allegro_, dir wird nur unter Linux leere Tinte angezeigt, unter Windows nicht?
<allegro_> ja, nur unter Linux, ich kann auch unter Linux über Samba und Windows XP Treiber problemlos drucken
<soxor_> Danke Fussel fuer den Tip mit irssi hat super geklappt Danke 
<allegro_> aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache, wenn ich XP ablösen will
<Fussel> :)
<grossing> allegro_, uff, klingt für mich so als ob der Treiber ne Macke hätte.
<allegro_> es gab in Debian Buglisten das Thema 2008 und 2009, aber das sollte dann doch längst erledigt sein oder?
<grossing> allegro_, nur wenn das gefixt wurde. Wenn das keiner machen kann, will oder keiner Zeit dafür hat lebt der Bug immer noch. Wirst wohl einen Bugreport absetzen müssen
<allegro_> wie geht das und ist das auf deutsch möglich?
<TheInfinity> allegro_: launchpad und nein, nur englisch
<jokrebel> .oO( Bei nem Bug-Report stehen (wenn gefunden) doch auch Lösungen/Workarounds. Und wenn Bug behoben, wird das IIRC auch reingeschrieben. )
<allegro_> http://www.mail-archive.com/pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org/msg03259.html
<shetlandpony> allegro_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/6g42tks | Bug#466305: marked as done (system-config-printer: Completed and	proof r
<allegro_> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-gnome-maintainers/2008-June/046437.html
<shetlandpony> allegro_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3tsclmm
<allegro_> mit den beiden Links konnte ich nichts anfangen
<allegro_> ich denke mal, das war mit Launchpad gemeint: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<allegro_> das macht besser jemand anders, jemand der auch weiß, was er tut :-)
<allegro_> danke erst mal, also ist die Lösung für mich wieder einmal, Windows XP weiter zu benutzen :-(
<szal> allegro_: du nutzt welchen Druckertreiber?
<allegro_> szal, gute Frage, wo steht das? Unter System/Systemverwaltung/Drucken habe ich nichts gefunden
<szal> i. d. R. wählste den beim Installieren des Druckers aus..  ich würd an der Stelle empfehlen, hplip zu installieren & darüber den Drucker neu einzurichten
<szal> Druckertreiber für das exakte Modell sollte damit vorhanden sein; man nehme zweckmäßigerweise den "hpijs"
<szal> wenn die Systemverwaltung so schlau is wie die Systemeinstellungen von KDE, dann gibts da nen Button "Einrichten über externes Programm" oder so ähnlich, das sollte dann automatisch die hplip-GUI starten
<szal> *das hplip-GUI
<allegro_> lt. synaptic sind hplip und hpijs installiert
<allegro_> hpijs habe ich vorhin auch irgendwo als Einstellung gesehen, das finde ich aber nicht wieder
<allegro_> jetzt habe ich es, das steht bei Cups drin:
<allegro_> Treiber:	HP Officejet Pro k5400 hpijs, 3.10.6 (color, 2-sided printing)
<szal> man könnte jetzt annehmen, dass der richtig ist
<jokrebel> allegro_: http://board.raidrush.ws/showthread.php?t=547914 hilft in dem Falle nicht?
<szal> anyhoo, ich bin weg..  bis heute Abend oder so ^^
<allegro_> jokrebel, auch beim 2. Mal hilft er leider nicht
<allegro_> hplip-gui ist nur für KDE, für Gnome gibt es laut Synaptic nichts entsprechendes
<misterx> hallo zusammen
<misterx> vielleicht erinnern sich ppq und jokrebel_ an meine diffusen hardware probleme von neulich…
<misterx> aber auch an den rest die frage: wenn S.M.A.R.T. mir sagt, dass die platte defekte sektoren hat
<misterx> das diagnose-tool des herstellers aber nichts findet
<misterx> wem sollte ich mehr glauben? und vor allem: wem glaubt der support mehr, dem ich das einschicken will/werde?
<TheInfinity> misterx: was sagt smart denn?
<TheInfinity> ,nopaste? misterx
<shetlandpony> misterx: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<misterx> TheInfinity: unter pkt 5 – defekte sektoren
<misterx> habe leider nichts zum pasten hier, sitze an einer anderen maschine
<misterx> (und habe derzeit zugriffsschwierigkeiten aufs betroffene system)
<ppq> kannst du die festplatte ausbauen?
<misterx> ja
<ppq> und in nen anderen rechner tun und dort testen?
<misterx> uhm.
<misterx> weiß nich, ob der mit sata klarkommt…
<ppq> dann bitte mit der ganzen ausgabe von 'smartctl -a /dev/sdx' in nem pastebin
<misterx> sek
<misterx> naja, das könnte ich auch über ne livecd an diesem hier…
<misterx> oder willst du andere bauteile als mögl schadquellen ausschließen?
<ppq> achso. die sollten smartctl nicht beeinflussen, mach ruhig mit der live-cd
<misterx> gut. weniger bauen. :)
<misterx> diesmal hat's beim defekt wohl die passwort-datei erwischt :/
<misterx> irgendwie uncool
<misterx> wenn man sich nich einloggen kann :/
<misterx> ma gucken, ob chroot noch geht…
<black_> hi leutz, ich hab ein problemchen mit dem dem wlantreiter, ich habe ein wlanstick (TP-Link TL-WN821N) der mit dem treiber ar9170usb arbeitet, da ich aber auf hostapd angewiesen bin brauche ich den carl9170 treiber damit der geht. Meine frage nun, wie bekomme ich den installiert ?
<Nicodemus> <----- Im Softwarecenter fehlt bislang die Möglichkeit per Tab-Taste die "technischen Dateien anzeigen" zu lassen.
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Nochmal - Verzichte doch bitte auf diese vollig unnotigen Zeichen (wie grade:  <----- )
<Nicodemus> es scheint mir eben doch nötig....
<misterx> ppq, TheInfinity: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/440702
<misterx> Nicodemus: wofür?
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Es scheind Dir nötig um zu nerven?
<jokrebel> -d +t
<misterx> :)
<TheInfinity> misterx: 5 reallocated sektoren sind net wild
<TheInfinity> misterx: das ist rechnt normal
<misterx> TheInfinity: fakt ist, dass ich alle zwei bootvorgänge (durchschnitt) nen fehlerhaftes fs habe
<Nicodemus> jokrebel, Sie nerven nicht...
<misterx> Nicodemus: ihn schon.
<misterx> TheInfinity: die cpu lief neun stunden lang auf 100% zum stresstest - keine probleme
<TheInfinity> misterx: das liegt aber nicht an der hdd oberfläche
<TheInfinity> misterx: mal ramtest gemacht?
<misterx> memtest lief ne nacht lang - ohne probleme
<TheInfinity> misterx: mal dateisystem neu angelegt?
<misterx> nein. das dürfte mit dezentem datenverlust verbunden sein, richtig?
<frank123> Hallo, ich bin neuer Ubuntu user. Ich versuche meine CDs mit amarok in die lokale Sammlung zu kopieren. Es wird angezeigt "Daten
<frank123> Hallo, ich bin neuer Ubuntu user. Ich versuche meine CDs mit amarok in die lokale Sammlung zu kopieren. Es wird angezeigt Daten werden übertragen, es passiert jedoch nichts. was soll ich machen?
<belbo473> hi, ich möchte ubuntu mit wubi auf mein netbook installieren. lässt sich die auswahl zwischen den verschiedenen oberflächen (ubuntu bzw ubuntu netbook) wieder revidieren?
<jokrebel> frank123: Wie stellst Du fest dass "nichts passiert"? Wie lange hast Du gewartet?
<frank123> jokrebel sicher über 10 minuten. ich stelle das fest in dem amarok keinen fortschritt anzeigt und der ordner leer bleibt
<jokrebel> belbo473: Wieso willst Du Wubi nutzen? Ist nicht die beste Lösung soweit mir bekannt.
<misterx> belbo473: warum keine installation per cd oder usb-stick?
<frank123> ich glaube hier gibts noch ein problem mit alsa, wenn mehrere programme zeitgleich audio dateien wiedergeben wollen
<misterx> belbo473: solange du aber ein vollwertiges ubuntu installierst, kannst du die oberflächen aber jederzeit anpassen
<misterx> alsa? ist doch seit jahren durch pulse ersetzt, dachte ich?!
<belbo473> weil ich meine windows installation noch benötige.
<belbo473> soweit ich weiss, greift pulse als metaschicht auf dinge wie alsa zurück
<ppq> misterx: nein, ohne alsa geht nichts, pulseaudio ist nur ein auf alsa aufsetzender soundserver, mehr nicht
<jokrebel> misterx: Nicht ersetzt - eher erweitert IIRC
<frank123> habe eine hta intel
<misterx> ppq, jokrebel: ah, danke :)
<ppq> frank123: guck mal hier sonst http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CDs_rippen
<misterx> belbo473: naja, linux ist bei der installation nicht sooo garstig wie windows und lässt durchaus noch andere betriebsssteme zu…
<frank123> also alsa funktioniert richtig, aber das konvertieren zu mp3 mit alsa funktioniert nicht ohne fehlermeldung
<ppq> frank123: alsa konvertiert nicht, das tut der lame encoder, das hat mit alsa gar nichts zu tun. alsa macht nur wiedergabe/aufnahme, also die schnittstelle zur hardware
<ppq> frank123: und für weitere hilfe wäre die fehlermeldung interessant
<ppq> in einem pastebin
<misterx> ,paste? frank123
<shetlandpony> frank123: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<jokrebel> frank123: sicher? IMHO sollte das "konvertieren" von Audio-Dateien nichts mit der Soundausgabe zu tun haben.
<frank123> es gibt keine fehlermeldung
<frank123> installiere gerade lame
<misterx> frank123: auch nicht im syslog?
<misterx> oder in den messages?
<ppq> frank123: dann lies mal den o.g. artikel und probier's mit einem der genannten programme. das ist leichter als direkt lame im terminal zu nutzen.
<frank123> haha ich bin froh, dass ich (informatik student) und nicht mein vater (frank) jetzt am rechner ist
 * misterx spart sich mal nen kommentar
<belbo473> danke und ciao
<misterx> hm. wurde dem jetzt geholfen oder wie…?
<frank123> Amarok fehlt hier in der liste http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CDs_rippen
<misterx> geil. jetzt schmiert mir das system-rettungs-livesystem ab, weil ich ne uu-wiki seite aufrufe
<misterx> o_O
<ppq> frank123: bei amarok ist das auch nur ein nebenfeature, das ist primär ein player
<jokrebel> frank123: Dann schau den Artikel nochmal genauer durch. Amarok ist da sehr wohl erwähnt (unter KDE - da KDE-Programm)
<frank123> das cd laufwerk macht nach der installation von lime und neustart von amaork ganz üble geräusche
<frank123> und die musik hat aufgehört zu spielen, nachdem ich das konvertieren neu gestartet habe
<frank123> dateien werden keine konvertiert :( 
<jokrebel> .oO( Fieser Kopierschutz der grade das Laufwerk brät … <gdr> )
<frank123> ?
<Nicodemus> Ich hätte gerne eine Pizza , bitte...
<frank123> zu ogg konvertieren geht, mp3 nicht. lime ist installiert. es wird keine fehlermeldung ausgegeben aber das laufwerk macht unnatürliche geräusche, wie wenn er immer hin und her drehen würde
<frank123> amarok scheint sich aufzuhängen bei zeitgleichem konvertieren und wiedergeben bzw, scheint sich das gegenseitig zu behindern, so dass es eine art dead lock gibt
<misterx> wie wechsle ich in der konsole nochmal den benutzer?
<TheInfinity> misterx: su
<misterx> ich war bei "su" aber das funktioniert nicht…
<misterx> öhm. dammit.
<TheInfinity> misterx: sudo su -> dann bist root. danach su <user>, dann bist <user>
<misterx> sitze grad in ner live-cd, nicht ubuntu.
<misterx> hab mich per chroot ins system reingebaut
<misterx> su meinbenutzer läuft nich. :(
<misterx> "module not installed"
<misterx> :/
<TheInfinity> misterx: was willst denn machen?
<misterx> backup fahrn.
<TheInfinity> misterx: kannst das nicht auch als root?
<ppq> dazu musst du nicht chrooten
<ppq> mounten reicht
<misterx> ich weiß.
<misterx> ich hab aber grad wenig lust, ~1TB mit 20Mb/s auf die externe zu braten
<misterx> wenn die änderungen (das letzte backup is vll ne woche alt) nur marginal sind
<ppq> dann nutz rsync
<ppq> dazu musst du nicht chrooten
<misterx> tu ich.
<misterx> gewissermaßen
<misterx> unison…
<misterx> und dafür müsste ich, so glaube ich, chrooten…
<ppq> das problem ist, dass deine live-cd kein ubuntu ist
<ppq> anderer kernel -> unterschiede
<misterx> neulich hats noch geklappt *fest überzeugt is
<misterx> und gentoo müsste ja wohl über ne möglichkeit verfügen, nen nutzer zu wechseln
<misterx> grad in ner distri, die speziell auf systemrettung gebaut is…
<ppq> was anderes als ubuntu können wir hier außerdem schlecht supporten, gerade wegen solcher sachen. wieso keine ubuntu live-cd?
<misterx> ppq: weil die $ewig zum laden brauch
<misterx> und auch gelegentlich mal kein bild zeigt oder solchen krams
<misterx> und $langsam ist
<TheInfinity> misterx: dafür gibts dafür support *g*
<misterx> hrrmpf.
<misterx> krieg ich denn hier support zur verwendung von rsync?
<ppq> misterx: lies doch mal den ubuntuuers wiki artikel zu rsync, dann brauchst du höchstwahrscheinlich gar keinen
<misterx> *seufz* man sollte meinen, nach jahren des linux nutzens und endlosen stunden supports hätte ich "rtfm" verinnerlicht. traurig, dass es nicht so ist…
<misterx> *sich ins forum troll*
<misterx> (streiche forum, setze wiki)
<misterx> (immer habt ihr recht : …)
<jokrebel> .oO( und wieder 4 völlig überflüssige Zeilen OT )
<misterx> fünf (jetzt sechs), sowas macht man per msg oder notice :P
<misterx> anyway: ich muss keine initial gleichen verzeichnisse haben, richtig?
<misterx> und was sind "gerätedaten" (-D)
<soxor_> cu 
<ppq> misterx: das sind dateien in /dev, es ist sinnlos die zu kopieren, da es keine richtigen dateien sind.
<misterx> hm. (warum gibt's dann ne extra option? O_o)
<ppq> weil rsync das denken dem user überlässt. scnr
<misterx> habe ich denn richtig gedacht, wenn ich denke, dass es unschädlich ist, den flag zu setzen (stichwort: -a), wenn ich /home/user backuppen will?
<misterx> da "Gerätedaten" in /dev/ sitzen und ohnehin nicht betroffen sind/wären?
<misterx> und was ist eine "codepage" (siehe parameter -iconv)?
<misterx> ich will nicht ausschließen, dass irgenwo (und seis im mail-postfach…) dateien mit umlauten rumfliegen
<misterx> bei transfer ext4 → ext2 setzen?
<ppq> die iconv option braucht man normalerweise nicht in einem solchen anwendungsfall
<ppq> und -a ist eigentlich immer sinnvoll
<ppq> steht ja auch im artikel ;)
<misterx> und ich brauche keine initial gleichen versionen, ja?
<misterx> weil das nicht, wie z.B. unison, "buch führt", sondern einfach prüft, was gleich ist und was nicht…?
<k1l> misterx: unison ist 2wege rsync
<misterx> ich weiß
<k1l> und lies doch bitte mal den artikel.
<misterx> habe ich.
<misterx> von vorn bis hinten.
<misterx> offenbar bin ich nicht in der lage ihn korrekt zu verstehen.
<ppq> du brauchst keine initial gleichen versionen
<ppq> du kannst auch als ziel ein leeres verzeichnis angeben
<misterx> das problem ist eher, ob ich mir was zerschieße, wenn ich bereits in den ordner gebackuppt habe, aber nur ein teil der files geändert wurden…
<k1l> mit rsync?
<misterx> ja, mit rsync
<misterx> also, nein, nicht mit rsync das backup gefahren. zumindest nicht nur. eher das… zwei-wege-rsync von unison
<misterx> nochmal zusammengefasst:
<misterx> ich sitze in einer live-umgebung, weil mein betriebssystem nun nen vollschaden hat
<misterx> ich will backuppen
<misterx> ich will nicht zwingend nen kompletten tb daten über 20mb/s schicken, wenn ichs vermeiden kann
<misterx> ich habe eine backup-platte, ausreichend groß, mit einem backup, was ne woche alt ist
<allegro_> erst mal cp für /home?
<alamar> misterx: 20mb? 
<k1l> ähm und wo ist das problem? du liest jetzt nochmal die ersten beiden sätze der wiki seite
<misterx> alamar: externe festplatte per usb. ich meine, das würd 20mb/s hergeben.
<seven_> uff samba4 als AD-DC installiert, was könnt ich als nächstes probieren ?
<TheInfinity> seven_: funktioniert damit msi package deployment?
<seven_> TheInfinity: gute frage, mal testen
<seven_> generell GPO wäre interessant, hab garnicht drann gedacht
<misterx> nochmal zurück zum filesystem?
<misterx> isses möglich, dass fehler im filesystem, die nicht korrekt repariert wurden, für wahllosen datenverlust verantwortlich sind?
<TheInfinity> seven_: yep
<misterx> bzw. andersherum: wie wahrscheinlich ist das
<misterx> (benutze ext4)
<TheInfinity> misterx: wenns ne wirklich unangenehme stelle ist / deine partitionstabelle selbst kaputt ist ist das möglich
<misterx> meine partitionstabelle könnte deshalb kaputt sein, weil ich windows installieren wollte…?
<TheInfinity> doch, durchaus
<TheInfinity> wenn du da ne partition erstellt hast zumindest
<misterx> nicht wirklich
<misterx> aber windows braucht, warum auch immer, ne 100mb partition auf der platte…
<misterx> zum booten…
<TheInfinity> misterx: wenn dus richtigrum anlegst nicht
<misterx> weil dieses os nicht in der lage ist, von ner sekundären platte…
<TheInfinity> misterx: windows will an den anfang
<misterx> ich will windows aus prinzip nicht den anfang geben… :/
<TheInfinity> misterx: dann viel spaß mit den konsequenzen
<misterx> ja, den hab ich ja grad, gewissermaßen.
 * TheInfinity würd die gesamte hdd neu partitionieren und reinstallieren. und dann nochmal schauen ...
<misterx> jo, das ist das, was ich jetzt vorhab.
<misterx> aber erstmal: backup.
<misterx> ohne backup geht nix.
<TheInfinity> misterx: yep
<misterx> hm. gut, dass ich nen backup-ordner angegeben hab. der löscht nämlich grad iwie alles. :/
<k1l_> misterx: was machst du denn da für eine raketenwissenschaft draus?
<misterx> k1l: bin halt paranoid :/
<frank123> hallo, wie ubdate ich auf ubuntu 11 von ubuntu 10, mit gnome classic
<misterx> frank123: ganz normal updaten, dann gnome-classic im gdm einstellen
<k1l> frank123: generell gibt es immer 2 versionen pro jahr. also 10.04 und 10.10
<frank123> synaptics update manager updated nicht auf ubuntu 11
<k1l> frank123: dann wie gesagt beim einloggen unten auf ubuntu classic stellen, dann hast du weiterhin gnome2
<frank123> ok
<k1l> frank123: welches ubuntu hast du denn da?
<jokrebel> frank123: Wenn Du auf "langzeitunterstützt" eingestellt hast geht das nicht.
<frank123> 10.4
<k1l> und lies nochmal was ich zuerst geschrieben habe. es gibt 2 versionen pro jahr. also ubuntu 10 ist nicht eindeutig
<frank123> ich brauche das neue amarok, man hat mir gesagt dass es unter 10.4 noch nicht vorhanden sei aber unter ubuntu 11
<frank123> deshalb möchte ich gerne das system auf den neusten stand bringen, nur wie?
<k1l> ,upgrade_auf_10.10? frank123 
<shetlandpony> frank123: Folgendes bitte umstellen, damit nicht erst auf die naechste LTS Version gewartet wird: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%2010.04%20LTS%20to%2010.10
<k1l> frank123: dann musst du aber 2mal upgrade: 10.04->10.10->11.04
<jokrebel> frank123: erst mal überlegen ob es das wert ist, den LTS-Zweig zu verlassen…
<jokrebel> frank123: Wer/Was/Wo behauptet denn, dass ein Upgrade von Ubuntu dir eine neue Amarok-Version beschert, die Dein Problem (das Du anscheinenend damit hast?) beseitigt?
<frank123> #amarok support channel
<frank123> Sentynel
<frank123> I am upgrading to 10.10 now
<ppq> frank123: in lucid-backports gibt es amarok 2.4
<frank123> danke
<ppq> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-backports main restricted universe multiverse # das in die /etc/apt/sources.list
<frank123> ist es empfehlenswert diese generell zu aktivieren, kann man sie nur für amarok freigeben
<ppq> es sollte keine probleme geben, wenn du das aktivierst, da es ein offizielles repository ist
<frank123> was man bei ubuntu mal einbauen kann, ist ein aufräumer for boot
<ppq> das ist mit den abhängigkeiten usw abgestimmt
<ppq> frank123: gibt es, nennt sich janitor (hausmeister)
<k1l> ,kernel? frank123 
<shetlandpony> frank123, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> ist sogar vorinstalliert
<k1l> frank123: dort inst erklärt, wie man alte kernel (und somit die einträge in grub) löscht
<frank123> danke
<frank123> bisher habe ich es immer händisch aufgeräumt
<e-i-k-e> moin
<e-i-k-e> habe 11.04 neu installiert mit der alternate cd und (anscheinend?) die 32 bit version erwischt. komme ich da ohne einer neuinstallation noch raus?
<e-i-k-e> also 32bit -> 64bit (ist 64 bit hardware...)
<ppq> nein
<ppq> du musst neu installieren
<e-i-k-e> okay, danke :)
<quark> hi
<quark> kann mir jemand bei der installation von partimage helfen? sudo apt-get install partimage funktioniert nicht ...
<quark> "Paket partimage ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket referenziert. Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist."
<quark> oder gibt es vielleicht auch noch eine bessere alternative zu partimage wenn ich eine im sterben liegende festplatte sichern möchte?
<ppq> ,notfall? quark
<shetlandpony> quark, Notfall ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Notfall - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> quark: und für die suche nach paketen bietet sich 'apt-cache search paketname', die suchfunktion deiner paketverwaltungs-gui oder http://packages.ubuntu.com an
<quark> ppq, s.m.a.r.t zeigt einen raw read error in sechsstelliger höhe an ... ja, ist ziemlich notfall-mässig :/
<ppq> quark: das war der befehl für den bot :)
<quark> okay :D
<moro> Moin
<ppq> quark: in dem artikel kannst du das weitere vorgehen nachlesen, stichwort dd_rescue
<moro> Mein KUbuntu startet nach der Installation nicht, bleibt beim PCI_device listing hängen, kann mir da jemand helfen?
<quark> mit dd? das ist mir irgendwie suspekt, geht das auch nicht weniger "brutal"?
<ppq> quark: partimage tut technisch gesehen genau das gleiche
<ppq> quark: mit dem unterschied, dass du mit dd_rescue normalerweise noch mehr retten kannst
<quark> okay
<quark> aber partimage arbeitet doch auf der dateiebene und dd schaufelt einfach die bits in das image, oder?
<check3r> wo bekomme ich einen funktionierenden grafischen debugger her? der ddd von apt-get funktioniert nicht (das machine code window geht nicht). kompilieren von ddd schlägt fehl. der kompiler insight lässt sich auch nicht kompilieren
<ppq> quark: wichtig ist jedenfalls, dass du solche imagebasierte rettungsaktionen IMMER von einer live-cd aus tust, mit deaktiviertem swap (swapoff)
<quark> hmm wobei bei einer defekten festplatte das zweite wohl besser ... :P
<ppq> quark: andernfalls wird die platte genutzt während du das image ziehst
<Justux> hallo, nutze xubuntu 11.04. die menüleisten sind plötzlich weg. dachte es liegt irgendwie an den xfce-einstellungen habe sie deswegen komplett gelöscht. nach neustart waren die menüleisten auch wieder da, nachdem ich meine panels aber wieder so eingerichtet habe, wie gewohnt, waren sie wieder weg. menülesiten sind bei mir die unter der titelleiste wo ich dann datei, einstellungen usw auswählen kann. der firefox ist aus irgen
<moro> Mein KUbuntu startet nach der Installation nicht, bleibt beim PCI_device listing hängen, kann mir da jemand helfen?
<quark> ich hab ubuntu mit wubi auf einer zweiten festplatte installiert und bin jetzt in dieser installation
<ppq> moro: geduld. alle 3 minuten nachzufragen bringt niemanden weiter
<quark> aber die festplatte, die ich sichern will, ist nicht gemountet, müsste also funktionieren, oder?
<ppq> quark: ja
<quark> oka
<quark> y
<moro> oke
<ppq> moro: genauer beschreiben wäre auch hilfreich
<moro> was beschreiben?
<ppq> welche hardware genau, wie installiert, welche version, wann genau der fehler auftritt, genaue fehlermeldung, möglichst screenshot (zur not mit ner digicam)
<moro> mainboard ist asus A8N5X mit AMD Athlon 64 3200+ und 2 GB RAM, GPU ist nVidia 9800 GT+ und ich versuche es mit Kubuntu 10.04
<ppq> quark: ich hoffe, das mit wubi ist keine dauerlösung ;) live-cd wäre leichter gewesen
<quark> ppq, weil die ganzen rescue tools auf der live-cd schon drauf sind?
<ppq> quark: weil man die live-cd nur booten muss und nicht installieren
<ppq> aber naja, wenn du nu eh schon drin bist, mach ma weiter
<neti> hi, ich hab probleme mit dem neuen linux kernel, seitdem ich das letzte update durchgeführt hab kann ich keine programme mehr installieren bzw löschen
<quark> ppq, nene, ubuntu hab ich nicht extra für das backup installiert, das ist schon lange drauf :D
<ppq> neti: genaue fehlermeldung von 'sudo apt-get install programmname' im terminal bitte. im pastebin.
<quark> pqq, wie kann ich einen datenträger formatieren? geht das nicht von nautilus aus?
<ppq> quark: erstmal: wieso?
<neti> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<quark> ppq, auf der platte, auf die das backup drauf soll, ist fat32 als dateisystem drauf -> limitierte dateigrösse
<seven_> TheInfinity: GPO's funktionieren generell unter samba4. mit der softwareverteilung hatte ich weniger glück :[
<ppq> quark: ahjo, ok. generell geht das am leichtesten mit dem programm gparted
<ppq> neti: falscher link!
<TheInfinity> seven_: was heisst generell? und wie gut ist die oberfläche / doku zum einstellen?
<neti> moment dann geb ich dir, das was mein terminal sagt
<TheInfinity> seven_: und welches samba verwendest du? das aus den quellen?
<ppq> neti: das flutet den channel, packs in den pastebin bitte
<ppq> neti: und gib uns dann die richtige url :)
<seven_> TheInfinity: aktuell aus git
<TheInfinity> seven_: ah okay. weil ubuntu hat ja auch samba4
<neti> oh
<neti> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/401562/ per synpatic
<quark> ppq, welches dateisystem empfielt sich für die backup-platte wenn ich ein ntfs-dateisystem backuppen will? ext 3?
<seven_> TheInfinity: nönö, http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/HOWTO hilft da ungemein, dns war halt ein hund ;)
<ppq> neti: führ mal im terminal 'sudo apt-get -f install' aus
<ppq> quark: da du da eh nur das image der platte drauf speicherst, ist das im grunde egal, solange das fs große dateien unterstützt. ext3 ist ne gute wahl
<ring0> ist es beim installieren per usb-stick eigentlich nötig, das bootflag zu setzen oder wird das wie gewohnt seit jahren missachtet?
<TheInfinity> seven_: ich wills halt produktiv einsetzen wenn überhaupt
<TheInfinity> seven_: deswegen die vielen fragen :)
<TheInfinity> seven_: und GPO wäre schon sexy
<ppq> ring0: eigtl. nicht nötig
<ring0> ppq, top
<seven_> TheInfinity: da würd ich noch warten, ich weiss nicht wie sich das bei mehreren DC's verhält
<seven_> TheInfinity: dns musste halt alles bei hand machen, zumindest bei mir
<TheInfinity> seven_: ich hab nur einen. ist n ubuntu 10.04 LTS server und 10 clients
<TheInfinity> seven_: dns funktioniert eh recht stark per hand, wechselt halt nicht viel, ist n dnsmasq mit test file config
<TheInfinity> *text
<seven_> TheInfinity: ich würd vorschlagen du machst es wie ich 2 VBox und los gehts
<TheInfinity> seven_: vmware server. aber ja ;)
<seven_> 2 Virtual Box am PC und einmal testen
<TheInfinity> seven_: naja. werd mal schauen. danke für die infos. hab grad eh keine zeit für so spielkram. vllt. wirds ja was bei 12.04 ubuntu LTS ;)
<neti> also wenn ich es repair kommt dieser fehler http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401567/
<neti> über die apt-get -f install funktion
<seven_> TheInfinity: wünsch dir auf jedenfall viel glück aber wie gesagt, samba4 is noch lang nicht fertig also noch warten
<TheInfinity> seven_: okay. eigentlich gehts mir auch nur um die GPOs. im moment mach ich da alles via externer softwareverteilung (wpkg). aber das ist bei einstellungen oft n fürchterliches gefrickel da die richtigen konsolenbegriffe zu finden.
<seven_> TheInfinity: soweit ich das getestet habe funken die GPO's 1A
<neti> sieht nach neuinstallation aus oder ?!
<TheInfinity> seven_: msi depoly scheitert ja oft auch einfach an dem fürchterlichen wildwuchs an installern ... -.-
<ppq> neti: entferne mal evolution und evolution-plugins, mit 'sudo apt-get purge evolution evolution-plugins', damit sollte beides restlos entfernt werden, und installier es danach neu
<seven_> TheInfinity: stimmt hab aber zZ das selbe Problem in der Firma und da sind es 2 2003R2 Server und das Software deploy geht auch nicht :(
<neti> geht nicht
<TheInfinity> seven_: das geht mit wpkg bei mir extrem gut.
<TheInfinity> neti: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=IOError:+%5BErrno+2%5D+No+such+file+or+directory:+'/usr/share/gconf/defaults/20_une-gconf-default'&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/62qo8mh | IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: &#39;/usr/share/gconf/defaults/20_une-gconf-default&#39; - Google Search
<ppq> neti: wieso?
<TheInfinity> neti: der fehler ist recht oft vertreten. du musst einfach nur die datei ersetzen.
<seven_> TheInfinity: egal, wir machen es jetzt per login script
<neti> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401572/
<TheInfinity> seven_: wpkg ist im endeffekt auch nix anderes, eine art aufgemotztes helper script
<ring0> welchen gconf-schlüssel muss ich nochmal ändern, damit neben den symbolen von gtk anwendungen generell kein text mehr erscheint? 
<TheInfinity> seven_: was eben von nem lokalen daemon gestartet wird.
<TheInfinity> neti: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=lucid&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=20_une-gconf-default <-- da ist die fehlende datei
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/6e6byw3 | Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- 20_une-gconf-default
<seven_> TheInfinity: muss ich mir jetzt direkt ansehe das  wpkg
<neti> moment
<neti> nun kommt der fehler installArchives() failed
<neti> wenn ich es direkt als deb installieren will...
<TheInfinity> neti: du sollst nicht das deb direkt installieren
<neti> sondern unter dkpg /info?
<TheInfinity> du sollst schauen, welche ubuntu version du hast. dann schauen, welches paket du brauchst. und dann schauen, welche dateien dir daraus fehlen.
<ring0> der /desktop/gnome/interface/toolbar_style wars :)
<neti> und dann die source list mit bearbeiten ?!
<ppq> neti: nein. das paket entpacken und die entsprechende fehlende datei dahinkopieren wo sie hingehört
<ppq> und dann purgen
<ppq> und neu installieren
<neti> ok
<ppq> neti: wenn du dir bei einem schritt nicht ganz sicher bist, dass du genau weißt, was du da tust, frag bitte nach!
<neti> mach ich
<neti> thx leute hat funktioniert
<ppq> glückwunscg
<neti> danke
<moro|2> Mein KUbuntu startet nach der Installation nicht, bleibt beim PCI_device listing hängen, kann mir da jemand helfen?
<RageSith> Abend, gibt es eventuell jemanden hier der mit Ubuntu und Shellscripting gut zurecht kommt?
<ppq> moro|2: du hast immer noch keine genaue fehlermeldung und keinen screenshot  rausgerückt
<moro|2> gibt's net
<ppq> ,frag? RageSith
<shetlandpony> RageSith: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<moro|2> habe keine fehlermeldung
<moro|2> der stoppt einfach beim pci-device listing
<moro|2> nicks andres
<k1l> RageSith: das hier kennt sich sehr gut aus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell
<RageSith> ich starte per screen einen prozess als daemon. zum runterfahren sende ich ein kommando an den screen und er fährt runter und anschließend startet das script den screen daemon wieder. nur funzt er beim 2.ten mal nicht weil der screenprocess bei nächten mal ne neue pid bekommt und der name des screens halt nicht name ist sondern pid.name
<RageSith> wie bekomme ich die neue pid ins shellscript?
<dr_evil_> RageSith: hört sich an wie eine aufgabe für grep und cut
<dr_evil_> bzw $!
<RageSith> Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich Shellscripting eigentlich nicht kann und froh bin mich bis dahin durchgewurschtelt zu haben
<RageSith> kann man dem screen befehl nicht sagen das er das ohne pid machen soll?
<DeannaT2sTochter> Hallo, mein laptop startet nicht. Er bringt stattdessen folgende Fehlermeldung (ich muss sie leider so posten, weil ich sie nicht no-pasten kann):      [   1.88040]Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<RageSith> screen -dmS name soll dann auch screen -S name bleiben
<jokrebel> DeannaT2sTochter: Riecht nach Festplattenproblem. Ich würde mal ein fsck von LiveCD aus versuchen.
<DeannaT2sTochter> hm
<jokrebel> DeannaT2sTochter: Lt. Google hatte so mancher das Problem aber auch schon wg. RAM-Defekt.
<RageSith> so mit ps aux | grep 'SCREEN -dms <name>' bekomme ich jetz in der erstenzeile <user> <pid> 0.0 0.0 usw. wie bekomme ich jetzt den zweiten parameter von der zeile (die pid)? 
<ppq> RageSith: wie wär's mit pgrep oO
<ppq> 'pgrep screen'
<RageSith> lol das ist so einfach :) vielen vielen dank :)
<ppq> RageSith: aber um deine frage zu beantworten, das geht mit cut
<blade> I want kdm on my Ubuntu 10.04. how can I install.
<blade> After the KDM login it goes no further
<jokrebel> ,german? blade
<shetlandpony> blade: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<jokrebel> blade: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop IIRC
<RageSith> ppq: eine Frage hätte ich noch, wie kann ich dieses pgrep screen  inline in einem shelldcript ausfürhen, dass der rüclgabe wert gleich da steht
<blade> sorry leute
<ppq> jokrebel: das ist ja die komplette desktopumgebung, er will doch nur kdm?
<ppq> RageSith: `pgrep screen`
<blade> genau ich möchte nur kdm haben
<blade> geht eigentlich zum teil
<ppq> blade: richtige session ausgewählt?
<blade> hab auf meinem ubuntu 10.04 kdm installiert auch ausgewählt
<blade> nach reboot kommt kdm anmeldefenster
<blade> doch danch hängst
<blade> ist nur ein terminal ersichtlich
<blade> ein kleines links oben
<blade> session?
<ppq> blade: ja, das ist eine rettungssession
<ppq> blade: du musst schon die richtige auswählen vor dem einloggen
<blade> ach so
<blade> verstehe
<blade> dachte es ist wie bei ubuntu standart mäßig ausgewählt
<ppq> normalerweise ist das so
<blade> werde mal schnell testen
<ppq> aber es ist eben nicht immer alles normal :)
<blade> ;)
<blade> danke bis gleich ppq
<blade1> ppq, danke
<blade1> hat funktioniet
<blade1> doch wie ändere ich jetzt mein login? hab auch was heruntergeladen
<ppq> blade1: dein login? du meinst deinen benutzernamen?
<blade1> nein
<blade1> warte kurz zeige dir denn link
<blade1> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Glow+KDM?content=135012
<blade1> sowas in der art
<ppq> achso, ein kdm theme
<jokrebel> blade1: ich glaub das Stichwort heißt - Boot-Theme ändern
<blade1> auf system>systemverwaltung>anmeldebildschirm konnte ich nicht zugreifen. es lässt sich nicht enspärren
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDM
<ppq> blade1: das ist ja auch für gdm, du musst in die einstellungen für kdm
<blade1> nein jokrebel  ich meine login theme komplett ändern
<ppq> blade1: dazu musst du das paket "systemsettings" installieren
<jokrebel> blade1: ppq gab dir den Link schon - Unterpunkt Theme: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDM#KDM-Themes
 * jokrebel war es noch nie so langweilig, dass ihm in den Sinn gekommen wäre das Login-Themes zu ändern.
<blade1> danke euch nochmals
<blade1> werde mal neustarten und schauen ob es funktioniert hat
<dAnjou> kennt wer nen halbwegs aktuelles datei-tagging-tool, das sich gut in gnome integriert?
<ColonelWastl> guten abend
<ColonelWastl> habe ein kleines Netzwerkproblem
<ColonelWastl> bekomme über einen neuen tp-link 1gbit switch am ubuntu-rechner keine ip adresse
<ColonelWastl> schließe ich den ubuntu-rechner an meine fritzbox oder ein 100mbit netzwerk direkt an, bekomme ich eine ip
<ColonelWastl> hat wer ne idee?
<ColonelWastl> habe schon versucht über ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full 
<k1l> läuft da nen dhcp server auf dem ding?
<ColonelWastl> die netzwerkkarte manuell auf 1gibt einzustellen. aber ich glaub das problem liegt wo anders
<ColonelWastl> hmm
<ColonelWastl> auf dem switch direkt nicht
<ColonelWastl> der wäre auf der fritzbox
<ColonelWastl> also... verinbund ist: Kabel deutschland modem an fritzbox angeschlosssen
<ColonelWastl> fritzbox an switch angschlossen
<ColonelWastl> pc's am switch angeschlossen
<ColonelWastl> win7 winxp und linux mint bekommen ip... nur der ubuntu-rechner zickt ein bisschen...
<ColonelWastl> der tp-link switch kann leider nicht konfiguriert werden....
<vectory> hab grad ff 5 von firefox.com runter geladen, wo würd ich das jetzt am besten hinstallieren?
<jokrebel> vectory: gar nicht. 
<vectory> /usr/locale/bin/?
<ColonelWastl> also keiner ne idee?
<vectory> jokrebel: grund?
<vectory> ppa?
<bekks> Gib uns wenigstens die Zeit, den Roman auch zu lesen.
<jokrebel> vectory: Tu Dir selbst einen Gefallen und inststallier nichts an der Paketverwaltung vorbei wenn Du nicht den Support verlieren willst.
<ColonelWastl> :-) hehe... okay
<vectory> jokrebel: dann krieg ich ff ja nie
<vectory> außerdem, läuft das nicht autark, also ändert keiner fremnden dateien und bearbeitet nur dateien im eigenen ordner?
<jokrebel> vectory: …Dann - viel Erfolg - Du bist gewarnt.
<bekks> ColonelWastl: nopaste mal die Ausgaben von "lsb_release -a", "dmesg", "sudo dhclient ethX" (ethX mit dem "richtigen" Interface ersetzen)
<vectory> wird schon schief gehen
<bekks> ,nopaste? ColonelWastl 
<shetlandpony> ColonelWastl: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<ColonelWastl> @bekks mach ich
<vectory> jokrebel: du meinst also ich soll auch nix selbst kompilieren, wenns nich in den quellen ist?
<ColonelWastl> kann ich das hier posten oder ist das dann ne flood?
<bekks> Lies, was das Pony dir gerade eben geschrieben hat.
<ColonelWastl> ahh... ok
<jokrebel> vectory: Mach, wass Du nicht lassen kannst, aber fordere dann anschließend nicht hier Support ein.
<k1l> vectory: 1. warum nimmst du nicht das mozilla ppa? da hast du wenigstens sicherheits updates. 2. lies mal nach wofür das /opt da ist
<jokrebel> vectory: Weshalb brauchst Du denn unbedingt Firefox? 5?
<vectory> zum testen?
<vectory> unbedingt brauch ichs nich, spricht aber nix dagegen, da selbst die beta einwandfrei lief
<vectory> einwandfrei is dabei selbstverständlich relativ
<jokrebel> vectory: Hoffentlich wenigstens nur auf nem Test- und keinem Produktiv-System…
<ColonelWastl> komm gleich wieder
<vectory> wär alles nicht so schlimm, glaub ich, hab meine daten auf ner ntfs, wenn irgendwas schief geht installier ich halt neu, dann aber wieder win7 x)
<vectory> ok, geh jetzt ins offtopic, sorry
<Wastl-Colonel> Wastl-Colonel = ColonelWastl :-)
<Wastl-Colonel> musste kurz aufn anderen rechner
<bekks> .oO(Warum bleibt der Name dann nicht gleich?)Oo.
<Wastl-Colonel> ColonelWastl ist noch verbunden
<Wastl-Colonel> keine ahnung warum?
<bekks> 0717 202135 -!- ColonelWastl [~wastl@95-90-89-58-dynip.superkabel.de] has left #ubuntu-de []
<bekks> Der ist weg.
<vectory> ne, is noch da
<vectory> grad mit ihm gechattet ^^
<Wastl-Colonel> :-)
<Wastl-Colonel> ich probiers
<bekks> Einfach mal die Nickliste angucken - und lesen.
<Wastl-Colonel> fuck
<Wastl-Colonel> ahh. sorry
<Wastl-Colonel> bekks... was brauchst du nochmal
<Wastl-Colonel> dmesg
<bekks> Das was ich oben schrieb.
<Wastl-Colonel> lsb release -a
<Wastl-Colonel> und... bin jetzt mitm notebook neu drin...
<Wastl-Colonel> soll heissen ich hab das nimmer was du vorher geschrieben hast... :-(
<Wastl-Colonel> sorr
<Wastl-Colonel> sorry
<ColonelWastl> jetzt gehts wieda mitm nick
<bekks> 0717 201624 < bekks> ColonelWastl: nopaste mal die Ausgaben von "lsb_release -a", "dmesg", "sudo dhclient ethX" (ethX mit dem "richtigen" Interface ersetzen)
<ColonelWastl> danke
<ColonelWastl> hmm
<ColonelWastl> bei dhclient kommt nix...
<ColonelWastl> aber ich post mal den rest
<ColonelWastl> Pastebin: 440921
<k1l> am besten die url
<ColonelWastl> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/440921
<bekks> Wo ist der Rest, außer lsb_release und dmesg?
<ColonelWastl> hab ich eh geschrieben
<ColonelWastl> dhclient eth0 hab ich nix bekommen
<ColonelWastl> keine meldung.... keine ausgabe...
<bekks> Dann schau Dir mal dmesg an.
<k1l> das sollte dein bug sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/86798
<ColonelWastl> ich gucke...
<bekks> Letzten Kommentar lesen und befolgen :)
<ColonelWastl> bin ich dabei... danke für die schnelle hilfe... wenn geklappt hat meld ich mich selbstverstaendlich
<bekks> ,satzzeichen? ColonelWastl 
<shetlandpony> ColonelWastl: Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere.
<tessarakt> hi Fuchs 
<Malfurion> hi
<DaTypDa> hi
<ubuntu12345> mein Firefox startet nicht mehr, auch sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox hilft nicht: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401577/
<Fuchs> ubuntu12345: was passiert, wenn Du firefox aus einem Terminal startest? 
<Fuchs> ubuntu12345: und hilft es, wenn Du Dein Profil  (in ~/.mozilla/firefox/) umbenennst? 
<Fuchs> tessarakt: hallo. Fragen bitte immer direkt in den Kanal, ich bin nicht immer da, werde dank Bouncer aber 24 Stunden als da angezeigt. 
<ubuntu12345> das passiert: firefox /usr/bin/firefox: 17: which: Permission denied
<Fuchs> ubuntu12345: ls -l /usr/bin/which 
<Fuchs> (wie schafft man das?) 
<bekks> 8-)
<tessarakt> Fuchs: bin gestern noch ein bisschen weiter bekommen
<tessarakt> gekommen
<Guest22662> nabend
<ubuntu12345> Kann es daran liegen, dass ich dies mal gemacht habe: sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/which ?
<bekks> ubuntu12345: LOL.
<Fuchs> ubuntu12345: ja, das liegt ganz sicher daran
<bekks> ubuntu12345: WARUM hast Du das getan? 
<Fuchs> ubuntu12345: warum tut man so etwas? Das ist _sehr_ dumm. 
<tessarakt> mit text statt splash , und dann crypt-Passwort blind eintippen fährt er hoch
<tessarakt> und dann muss ich noch kdm manuell starten ...
<tessarakt> bzw. restarten
<Guest22662> darf ich zwischendurch etwas fragen ?
<k1l> emonkey-t: bitte mal deine verbindung überprüfen
<Fuchs> tessarakt: das hoert sich sehr komisch an. Kannst Du mir nach dem boot mal ein paar logfiles geben, mitunter /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /ver/log/messages und, falls vorhanden, /var/log/boot oder /var/log/system? 
<bekks> ,frag? Guest22662 
<shetlandpony> Guest22662: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ubuntu12345> weil ich ein Problem hatte mit dem Displaymanager und diesen Tipp mal im launchpad gelesen habe und ausgeführt haben
<bekks> ubuntu12345: Das ist kompletter Unsinn.
<Fuchs> ubuntu12345: mach das rueckgaengig
<Fuchs> ubuntu12345: und befolge _nie wieder_ solche Tipps 
<Guest22662> ich habe seit heute ubuntu :) und brauche rechte in dem Ordner etc/polipo aber dummerweise hab ich glaub ich jetzt alles verstellt :(
<Fuchs> (rueckgaengig mit + statt -) 
<Fuchs> Guest22662: was hast Du denn bisher gemacht? 
<Guest22662> den ordner sehe ich aber selbst root hat keine rechte mehr irgendwie
<bekks> Guest22662: Was genau hast Du getan?
<Fuchs> Guest22662: ls -l drauf und mir mal zeigen, bitte 
<Guest22662> /etc/polipo nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung
<Guest22662> ls -l
<bekks> Da steht noch mehr auf dem Bildschirm.
<Guest22662> jack@jacktheripper:~$ ls -l /etc/polipo
<Guest22662> ls: Öffnen von Verzeichnis /etc/polipo nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung
<Guest22662> jack@jacktheripper:~$ 
<Fuchs> Guest22662: ls -l /etc  in einen patsebin 
<Guest22662> das ist alles im fenster
<Fuchs> ,paste? Guest22662 da hin dann: 
<shetlandpony> Guest22662 da hin dann: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<ubuntu12345> bekks: und Fuchs hab es rückgängig gemacht und nun geht Firefox :) Danke euch
<Fuchs> ubuntu12345: keine Ursache. Wie gesagt, bitte zukuenftig nie mehr solche Tipps befolgen
<Fuchs> und dem Typen, der den gegeben hat, schreiben, dass er eine Knalltuete sei 
<Guest22662> d----w--w-  2 root root     4096 2011-07-17 16:54 polipo
<Guest22662> und das polipo ist grün makiert
<bekks> Schön, da hat jemand 022 gesetzt...
<bekks> WARUM?
<Guest22662> äh
<Guest22662> gute frage, anleitung nicht richtig gelesen denke ich
<bekks> Was steht denn in der Anleitung?
<tessarakt> Fuchs: uff
<Malfurion> des sollte warscheinlich irgendwas anderes werden
<tessarakt> bei Gelegenheit
<Fuchs> bekks: und vor allem: hast Du das dummerweise noch mit dem Parameter -R gemacht? Wenn ja: sind nun saemtliche Unterverzeichnisse auch kaputt
<Fuchs> tessarakt: eilt mir nicht
<Fuchs> aeh, s/bekks/Guest22662/ 
<shetlandpony> sorry Fuchs, can't find 'bekks' in aeh's last line
<tessarakt> leider kriegt man auf den Mailinglisten kaum brauchbare Tipps :-(
<bekks> Fuchs: Das fürchte ich auch, ja :)
<Guest22662> naja ich wollte TOR installieren da steht ich soll die cfg ändern in dem ordner /etc/polipo 
<tessarakt> Fuchs: immerhin weiß ich, dass du öfter hier bist
<ubuntu12345> Fuchs: hier aus Launchpad habe ich den Tipp gehabt, da der Fehler meinem identisch war: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/710144/comments/7
<k1l> Guest22662: im wiki ist genau erklärt wie du was einstellen musst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/polipo  am besten schaust du erstmal ins wiki bevor du da rumfummelst.
<bekks> Guest22662: WAS GENAU hast Du gemacht? "sollte dies", "sollte das" sind nichtssagend.
<bekks> Guest22662: Welcher genauen Anleitung bist Du gefolgt?
<Fuchs> tessarakt: das hilft Dir nicht, weil nur weil ich als hier angezeigt werde, bin ich noch lange nicht hier. Stell die Frage einfach rein, wenn ich sie zufaellig sehe, dann antworte ich, sonst hat es noch viele andere Supporter 
<Guest22662> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod
<Ampelbein> Guest22662: 'sudo chmod +x /etc/polipo' sollte auch root wieder Rechte am Ordner geben
<Guest22662> der anleitung
<tessarakt> es ist ja nicht "eine Frage"
<tessarakt> sondern es sind immer neue Versuche, das Problem anzugehen
<Guest22662> Experten-Info: das hab ich schritt für schritt gemacht
<bekks> Guest22662: Und WAS genau hast chmod mit polipo zu tun?
<k1l> Guest22662: die rechte in /etc lässt du mal schön so wie sie sind.
<Malfurion> der chmod ändert die rechte
<Malfurion> aber ich würde da nichts ändern
<bekks> Guest22662: Da steht nichts von "Experteninfos".
<Malfurion> ohne wirklichen grund
<Fuchs> bekks: liep bleiben :) 
<Guest22662> mh aber auf der seite steht das man die cfg im ordner /etc/polipo ändern soll
<k1l> schau in die wiki seite von palipo (eben gepostet) da steht wie man die config bearbeitet. beachte auch die fußnoten
<bekks> Guest22662: Nein, tut es nicht.
<bekks> Guest22662: Lies die Seite bitte selbst nochmal.
<Malfurion> ja die cfg aber net den chmod
<k1l> Guest22662: lies nochmal genau was da steht
<Guest22662> ja dachte mir schon das ich was falsch gelesen habe :)
<k1l> Guest22662: da steht änder die config mit einem editor mit rootrechten. nicht "zerballer dir dein system indem du an den rechten fummelst"
<Guest22662> jaa das wollte ich machen
<Guest22662> aber leider weiss ich nicht wie
<Guest22662> dachte ich brauche rechte dafür, war meine dummheit
<Fuchs> ,sudo? Guest22662 da bitte einlesen: 
<shetlandpony> Guest22662 da bitte einlesen: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Fuchs> Guest22662: Editor mit rootrechten bekommst Du z.B. mit dem Befehl gksu gedit 
<k1l> Guest22662: verabschiede dich von deinem traum in 5min. vom windows guru zum linux guru zu werden. setzt dich auf deinen hosenboden und lies ordentlich die anleitungen und nutze deinen kopf.
<Guest22662> ok danke :)
<Fuchs> Guest22662: damit allerdings bitte immer aufpassen, vor allem bei systemweiten Konfigurationen in /etc 
<Fuchs> Guest22662: und wenn Dir gerade noch langweilig ist: 
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? Guest22662 ist auch eine gute Lektuere fuer den Einstieg. Viel Erfolg :) 
<Fuchs> jaja pony ...
<Fuchs> dann halt manuell:  Hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger  lesen :) 
<Guest22662> was mache ich mit polipo ? der ordner ist immernoch gesperrt
<ppq> das pony mag keine schließenden klammern, Fuchs
<Fuchs> Guest22662: mit chmod die Rechte wieder korrigieren
<Guest22662> danke Fuchs 
<Guest22662> sudo chmod +x /etc/polipo geht leider nicht
<Fuchs> nicht +x
<Fuchs> Guest22662: 0755 waere vermutlich eine gute Idee
<Fuchs> das ist: owner darf alles (7 = 4 (read) + 2 (write) + execute / open folder (1)), Gruppe darf in den Ordner und lesen, Rest der Welt darf in den Ordner und lesen
<Malfurion> habt ihr vielleicht eine idee wie ich des problem lösen kann http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/speedport-webinterface-ueber-terminal-erreiche/#post-3135287
<Guest22662> ok, nur mit 0755 komm ich nicht weiter bin ja froh das ich das terminal gefunden habe und wo geb ich die 0755 ein ?
<Malfurion> chmod 0755 datei/orndername
<Malfurion> und mit su ausführen
<Malfurion> also su chmod
<Fuchs> Malfurion: su wird nicht gehen, sudo wird gehen. 
<Fuchs> Guest22662: sudo chmod 0755 /etc/polipo 
<Fuchs> Guest22662: in der Hoffnung, dass Du den ersten Befehl nicht mit -R ausgefuehrt hast
<Malfurion> wieso soll du net funzen was hat er den für ne linux version ?
<Fuchs> Malfurion: dem Kanal nach: Ubuntu. Und das kennt kein su, weil Root kein Passwort hat. 
<Guest22662> danke fuchs
<Guest22662> !
<Guest22662> bevor ich jetzt noch was bastel lese ich erstmal 14 tage 
<Fuchs> Guest22662: keine Ursache
<Malfurion> achso ok
<Fuchs> Guest22662: waere eine gute Idee. Das sind halt schon ziemliche Systeminnereien, da sollte man sich vorher ein wenig auskennen
<Fuchs> Guest22662: ansonsten einfach wieder hier fragen
<Guest22662> ja, aber ich geb nicht auf, mir gefällt ubuntu und wenn was ist, hier wird einem ja nett geholfen, super vielen dank und einen schönen abend noch :)
<Malfurion> hat einer ne idd wie ich hier weiterkomm http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/speedport-webinterface-ueber-terminal-erreiche/#post-3135287
<Malfurion> *idee
<bekks> Malfurion: Läuft auf dem Speedport Ubuntu? :)
<Malfurion> wie soll den auf dem speedport ubuntu laufen ? ^^
<bekks> Firefox installieren, und ssh -X benutzen.
<bekks> Und dann kommst du auch auf den Speedport.
<misterx> hallo zusammen, jemand hier, der midori nutzt
<misterx> ?
<misterx> oder optional jemand, der ne idee hat, wie ich rausfinden kann, wo eben jener browser temp-files speichert?
<Elw3> ich glaub net 
<Elw3> aber da gibs ne option zu
<Ampelbein> misterx: normalerweise in /tmp
<bekks> misterx: "midore temporary files". Erster Treffer bei google.
<bekks> s/midore/midori/
<Malfurion> wie heißt den des firefox paket ?
<ColonelWastl> @ bekks
<ColonelWastl> hat leider nicht funktioniert
<misterx> Ampelbein: eben da genau nicht.
<bekks> ColonelWastl: Ich muss erraten, was nicht funktioniert hat? :)
<Elw3> unter erweiterungen erstmal tmp anschalten dann gehts ><
<ColonelWastl> ähh... das mit dem gbit netzwerk, dass ich keine ip erhalte und so weiter.
<ColonelWastl> habe versucht den treiber mit modprobe -r zu unloaden und dann wieder zu loaden...
<ColonelWastl> leider kein erfolg
<bekks> ColonelWastl: Wie hast Du das entladen/laden kontrolliert?
<ColonelWastl> ifup und ifdown
<bekks> Damit fährt man Interfaces rauf und runter, kontrolliert aber kein bisschen ob das Entladen/Laden eines Moduls erfolgreich war.
<ColonelWastl> ahso.
<ColonelWastl> also sollt ich wie vorgehen? root@: ifdown eth0
<ColonelWastl> modprobe -r treiber
<bekks> modprobe -r modulname; lsmod | grep modulname -> keine Anzeige == gut.
<ColonelWastl> alles klar. eine sekunde
<Ampelbein> misterx: oder meinst du den cache? der liegt unter ~/.cache/midori
<bekks> modprobe modulname; lsmod | grep modulname -> Anzeige == gut. 
<bekks> Anschliessend dmesg angucken, um zu sehen was genau passiert ist.
<ColonelWastl> keine anzeige :-)
<misterx> Ampelbein: ich mein z.B. ein youtube-file…
<Elw3> misterx: home/.cache/midori
<misterx> Elw3: negativ.
<Elw3> das muss man anschalten
<Elw3> macht der nicht von allein
<misterx> aha.
<Elw3> erweiterungen : cache
<ColonelWastl> @bekks ich glaub in der dmesg stehn mir zu viele details. weiss nicht wonach ich genau suchen soll
<bekks> ColonelWastl: Dann nopaste die Ausgabe von dmesg.
<ColonelWastl> wird gemacht
<misterx> Elw3: wo nehm ich die erweiterungen her?
<Elw3> sollten die nicht standartmäßig drauf sein ?
<misterx> wenn ja: wo find ich sie?
<Elw3> öhm kp meine isnstallation is schon nen bischen zerhauen
<misterx> mir erzählt grad jemand, dass flash seit neuesem nicht mehr aufs filesystem schreibt?!
<misterx> wo gehen die daten denn dann hin?! in den ram?!
<ColonelWastl> paste: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/440949
<Elw3> joa das kann sein ich hab auch probleme beim runterladen 
<Elw3> ich such grad auch mal
<Ampelbein> misterx: ich hab zwar momentan nur eine oneiric installation zum testen, aber flashdateien sind bei mir mit in  ~/.cache/midori/web
<Ampelbein> ohne plugin aktivierung
<Elw3> auch normale youtube vids ?
<Ampelbein> ja
<Elw3> oO
<Ampelbein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646009/
<Ampelbein> cache vorher gelöscht
<Elw3> die ordner exestieren bei mir nichtmal
<misterx> ebenso.
<Elw3> version ?
<bekks> ColonelWastl: Das Problem mit der Verbindung besteht weiterhin. Du kannst einen neuen Bug eröffnen auf Launchpad.
<k1l> dateien/ordner mit nem . vorne sind versteckte dateien.
<k1l> und misterx es gibt doch gefühlte drölf addons die dir von jeder seite die filme runterladen. also warum so kompliziert.
<Elw3> k1l: darum gehts doch garnich
<misterx> k1l: weil's eigentlich recht einfach ist, wenn ich kein addon brauche.
<misterx> und dass die versteckt sind, ist nicht das problem.
<Elw3> sie exestieren halt nicht ><
<misterx> ex-akt.
<Ampelbein> elmargol: wie gesagt, habe nur oneiric zum testen da, also version 0.3.6-1ubuntu1
<Ampelbein> Elw3: ^^
<misterx> huch?
<Elw3> was macht der den ?
<ColonelWastl> @bekks: werd ich machen
<Elw3> misterx: also bei dir war der chae ordner gar nicht vorhanden oder ?
<Elw3> *cache
<misterx> Elw3: doch.
<misterx> ~/.cache/midori existierte, war leer bis auf ~/cache/midori/icons
<misterx> dadrin zig png/gif
<Malfurion> also bekks des wird so net klappen weil ich kann ssh -x net ausführen da ich keine grafische oberfläsche habe
<Malfurion> die hab ich nicht mitinstalliert
<bekks> Die wirst Du brauchen.
<misterx> naja, kümmer ich mich nen anderes mal drum. ich geb dem weisheitszahn mal futter *aspirin suchen geh* – danke für die hilfe, dennoch.
<bekks> Malfurion: Du hast da ein Debian, oder?
<Malfurion> ja
<bekks> Dann gibts hier keinen weiteren Support :)
<ColonelWastl> @bekks... hab nen neuen bug angelegt wie gewünscht. ich hoff dass es dafür ne lösung gibt :-) danke für die hilfe auf jeden fall.
<jokrebel> gn8
<vectory> hab eine .deb installieren wollen. als das am runterladen war, hab ichs abgebrochen - zweite fenster mit fortschrittsbalken geschlossen. jetzt sitz das fenster vom Paket-Installationsprogramm immer noch da o.O
<vectory> wie kann man eine .deb die mit dem Paket-Installationsprogramm (sic!) installiert wurde eigentlich wieder entfernen?
<ppq> vectory: mit apt-get
<k1l> ich glaube er meint .debs (fremdquellen)
<k1l> (und dpkg)
<Fuchs> dpkg -R, wenn man wirklich so wahnsinnig war und es von Hand mit dpkg installierte 
<Fuchs> oder dpkg --remove 
<ppq> man kann jedes installierte paket mit apt-get entfernen. oder direkt mit dpkg, ja
<Fuchs> ups, -r 
<k1l> ahh k.
<vectory> habs mit GDebi installiert
<ppq> ist völluig egal, wie mans installiert hat
<vectory> und das Fenster lässt sich jetzt nicht schließen
<vectory> mit kill gings -_-
<gjm> dojczland dojczland uber alles
<soc> hi
<soc> wie kann ich denn unter ubuntu ein flashvideo speichern?
<soc> also nicht von youtube, sondern von so einer generischen komponente
<soc> legt firefox die dateoi irgendwo in den cache?
<bekks> Nicht zwangsläufig.
<bekks> Es gibt aber dutzende von Addons für Firefox, die das können.
<soc> bekks: ehrlich?
<soc> ich hab da nur zeug für youtube und co gefunden ...
<bekks> Ehrlich.
<soc> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/search/?q=flash+video&cat=all&x=0&y=0
<soc> hier bin ich gerade am schauen
<bekks> "download" wäre ein besserer Suchbegriff.
<sdx23> Das ist per Hand nicht mehr ganz so einfach. Sie sind dazu übergegangen ein Cache-File anzulegen und das gleich wieder zu löschen, dabei wird nur das Handle offen gehalten, insofern: Hör auf bekks und such dir ein Addon.
<soc> ok
<ppq> "downloadhelper" soll viele seiten unterstützen, hab ich gehört. im härtefall muss man aber wireshark+mplayer bemühen
<quark> wenn ddrescue nur etwa 27kb mitten in einer 500gb festplatte nicht mehr wiederherstellen kann, ist das nicht so tragisch, oder?
<soc> das video scheint von brightcovezu sein ...
<bekks> soc: Woher das kommt, spielt keinerlei Rolle :)
<bekks> quark: Doch. Die Platte ist als "defekt" anzusehen.
<quark> bekks, ja die platte ersetzt ich natürlich schon :) aber die wiederherstellung des filesystems sollte bei so wenig fehlern doch eigentlich funktionieren?
<bekks> Nein.
<quark> wieso nicht?
<bekks> Weil es defekt ist, weil die Platte defekt ist.
<ppq> kann, muss aber nicht zwingend klappen
<quark> bekks, ich wills natürlich nicht auf die defekte platte wiederherstellen
<bekks> quark: Das repariert dein Dateisystem trotzdem nicht "magisch".
<quark> bekks, für das Dateisystem wirklich essentiell sind ja eher der "vordere" teil
<bekks> Nein, wieso das denn?
<bekks> Du kannst definitiv nie vorhersagen, wo genau "wichtige" Teile liegen - oder welche das überhaupt sein sollen.
<quark> weil dort bei ntfs die mtf ist
<quark> @bekks
<bekks> Unsinn.
<bekks> Bei NTFS kann die MFT überall sein.
<ppq> oh, ein ntfs ist das? das macht die sache kompliziert
<bekks> Die muss ja nicht mal zusammenhängend sein, nur so am Rande.
<quark> ppq, wieso kompliziert?
<k1l> fragmente ftw
<ppq> quark: da kannst du eigentlich nur das image auf ne heile platte ziehen und dann ein windows booten (bspw. ne bart pe windows-live-cd) und gucken, ob man mit chkdsk noch was retten kann. oder, ganz umständlich: ein vmdk file für das dd image erstellen, ne virtualbox erstellen, das vmdk file als festplatte einbinden, dadrin das live-windows booten oder ein normales und das dann mit chkdsk zu reparieren versuchen
<ppq> wenn alles nichts bringt, kannst du gucken ob du mit photorec oder einem der drölf millionen datenrettungsprogramme für windows noch einzelne dateien wiederherstellen kannst
<quark> ppq, windowse habe ich hier zur genüge um chkdsk laufen zu lassen
<bekks> Dann mach das doch.
<ppq> oder, wenn du ganz hart drauf bist, das image auf ne heile platte zurückspielen und versuchen, das enthaltene windows zu booten :D
<icewaterman> ich habe ein problem mit dem ubuntu 10.4er Server. der plymouthd semmelt immer beim booten ab
<quark> ppq, ich denke das könnte sogar funktionieren, denn windows hat bis jetzt noch gar keine anzeichen von irgendwelchen problemen gezeigt
<icewaterman> kann man den irgendwie deaktivieren?
<bekks> "semmelt ab" heisst was genau?
<ppq> 'noplymouth' als bootoption
<icewaterman> bekks: terminated with status 2 ud dann noch main process killed by SEGV signal
<icewaterman> ppq: danke
<quark> ppq, das problem mit der platte habe ich erst bemerkt als ich heute in ubuntu hineingebootet habe, welches durch die eingebaute smart-unterstützung die fehler gemeldet hat
<ppq> quark: jo, dann: go for it :)
<icewaterman> hm, den gewünschten effekt hat es nicht gebracht
<icewaterman> merkwürdig ist, dass der auf strg+alt+entf dann herunterfährt
<bekks> Wieso denn das?
<bekks> Also, wieso ist das merkwürdig?
<bekks> Das ist eher "normal" :)
<icewaterman> bekks: ne, denn er hängt wenn ich strg+alt+entf nicht drücke
<icewaterman> sprich er bootet nicht 
<bekks> Du hast gerade gesagt, er fährt runter.
<icewaterman> wenn ich dann aber str+alt+entf drücke fährt er brav herunter
<bekks> Ich würde mal in den Logdateien in /var/log/ nach dem Problem suchen.
<icewaterman> str+alt+f1 hilft
<bekks> Woegegn?
<icewaterman> dort steht couldnt mount rootfs because of unsupported optional features
<bekks> Aha.
<icewaterman> bekks: ich frage mich welche features das sind
<bekks> Ja, dann mach deine Änderungen an der fstab mal wieder rückgängig.
<bekks> Von alleine sind die da nicht reingekommen.
<icewaterman> bekks: nene, das tuts schon mit dem ubuntu kernel
<icewaterman> nur mit meinem vanilla kernel will er nicht booten
<bekks> Ja.
<vectory> in synaptic steht bei Einstellungen "Anzahl der zurücknehmbaren Schritte", wie kann man die zuruecknehmen?
<k1l> icewaterman: kannst du mal alle infos zusammenpacken?
<bekks> icewaterman: Dann bau den vanilla kernel so, dass der auch booted.
<bekks> Bestimmt 3.0.0-rc7 oder so.
<icewaterman> bekks: k1l ich glaube ich weiss schon wo der schuh drückt
<icewaterman> bekks: ne 2.6.32 mit grsec patch
<k1l> icewaterman: dann go and fix it
<icewaterman> k1l: das können eigentlich nur die security labels sein
<icewaterman> ich frage mich gerade nur, wieso der versucht die damit zu mounten
<k1l> icewaterman: da du ja nichts verrätst geh und fummel dran rum.
<icewaterman> k1l: fehler gefixed
<icewaterman> CONFIG_DEVTMPFS
<icewaterman> CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT
<icewaterman> die beiden optionen braucht der kernel
<blade> ppq, 
<blade> ppq, bist du noch da
<blade> danke für deine hilfe hat wunderbar geklapt
<blade> bin neu unter linux eingestiegen deshalb die problematik
<blade> wie kann ich eine Festplatte unter linux mit Mac OS Extended-Filesystem formatieren
<blade> ?
<bauruine> blade, http://linux.die.net/man/8/mkfs.hfsplus dazu musst du aber die hfsprogs installiert haben.
<TheInfinity> blade: indem du hfsutils (glaube ich hiess das paket, auf jeden fall irgendwas mit hfs) installierst und das in gparted einfach machst
<TheInfinity> denn halt hfsprogs *g*
<blade> so hab hfsprogs installiert
<blade> jetzt einfach mit gepartet formatieren?
<blade> was muss ich bei gparted auswählen
<blade> man schreib ich noch gparted noch falsch :p
<blade> TheInfinity, hab es installiert was muss bei gparted machen
<TheInfinity> blade: gewünschten partititonstyp auswählen, formatieren,.
<blade> ja aber da sind immer noch nur die alten 
<blade> formate
<blade> Mac OS Extended-Filesystem steht da nicht
<TheInfinity> blade: das heisst ja auch hfs
<blade> oder muss ich einfach nur mac auswählen
<TheInfinity> blade: Mac OS Extended ist nur das, was apple schreibt, um arme apple nutzer nicht zu verwirren
<blade> ok
<blade> lool
<blade> aber hfs steht immer noch nicht zu auswahl bei gparted
<ppq> sonst einfach mit mkfs.hfsplus 
<TheInfinity> blade: hast gparted neu gestartet?
<blade> jap
<blade> mehrmals sogar
<blade> ok
<blade> jetzt gehts aber
<blade> da bekomme ich die fehlermeldung
<blade> es können keine überlappenden partitionen existieren
<blade> Das dateisystem ist gparted nicht bekannt
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-09
<bullgard> Welche Funktion hat das Verzeichnis /etc/skel/  ?
<bullgard> [gelöst]
<bullgard6> Warum zeigt Nautilus 3.4.2 unter "Rechner" nicht »Vorlagen« an? http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/20/44/nautilus_standard.png  (»Downloads« zeigt er ja an.
<imagine> Einige Multidesktop-User anwesend?
<koegs> !frag > imagine 
<kubine> imagine: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<dispy> Moin ;)
<dispy> ich hab es gerstern kurz vorm Schlafengehen nochmal geschafft, mein ubuntu zu schrotten ;D
<dispy> und zwar war ich auf der Suche nach einem "sdelete für Linux" und bin dazu auf wipe gestoßen. Nachts ist man ja üblicherweise nicht mehr so zurechnungsfähig, d.h. ich hab erst nach den ersten 17MB gemerkt, dass der alle Dateien gleich überschreibt, statt nur gelöschte zu überschreiben
<dispy> ich hab den auf /dev/sda gejagt, also die Systempartition xD
<koegs> dispy: gratuliere, zeit das backup einzuspielen oder Ubuntu neu zu installieren
<dispy> System bootet natürlich nichtmehr, weil GRUB nixmehr findet. die Frage ist jetzt, wie ich die Informationen über die Partitionen wieder zusammenstellen kann,, da ja nur die ersten 17MB weg sind
<dispy> jupp, nur brauche ich von einem ganz bestimmten Ordner noch die daten von der alten Installation
<dispy> die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die weg sind, ist doch bei 17MB verdammt gering
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> testdisk und/oder photorec
<dispy> ok danke
<dispy> man kann auch bei den neuen Ubuntus von Unity wieder auf Gnome umstellen, oder gibts da Probleme?
<ppq> dispy: kann man, allerdings nur auf gnome 3, nicht auf gnome 2 (bzw. nicht ohne fremdquelle)
<ppq> gnome 3 hat aber einen modus, der sich fast genau wie gnome 2 anfühlt
<ppq> alternativ ist xfce durchaus einen blick wert (die oberfläche von xubuntu), oder lxde (die oberfläche von lubuntu)
<dispy> hm. welches Dateisystem haut Ubuntu 10.04 standardmäßig auf die Partitionen?
<ppq> ext4
<ppq> wieso 10.04? das ist nicht das "neue ubuntu" ;)
<dispy> "Laut Wikipedia und anderen Seiten kann man unter ext3 sowie ext4 keine oder nur schwierig Daten retten." << yes (!) ;D
<dispy> nein, nur was ich damals installiert habe. vor paar wochen :P
<ppq> achso.
<ppq> naja, vielleicht kannst du mit testdisk die partitionstabelle retten, siehe link von koegs 
<dispy> http://pastebin.com/37vgD0Hq << das sieth doch eigentlich gut aus 
<kubine> Title: hristophe GRENIER http://www.cgsecurity.org Disk /d - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dispy> ich seh das doch richtig, dass der die Partitionen noch findet?
<ppq> scheint so, ja
<ppq> wenn er die tabelle wiederhergestellt hat, kannst du mal mit fsck drauf losgehen
<ppq> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Schritt_für_Schritt_Wiederherstellungsbeispiel
<kubine> Title: Schritt für Schritt Wiederherstellungsbeispiel - CGSecurity (at www.cgsecurity.org)
<dispy> testdisk findet ganz am Anfang der Platte noch eine NTFS-Partition
<dispy> legt Ubuntu sowas an???!!
<deem> nein
<deem> ist da noch ein windows installiert?
<dispy> war vorher mal, vor dem Ubuntu
<deem> ist wohl ein überbleibsel
<dispy> apropos Überbleibsel, was ich gestern noch gefunden habe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_force_microscope
<kubine> Title: Magnetic force microscope - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<ppq> hrhr, wenn nix mehr geht..
<dispy> die partitionstabelle, so wie er sie am Anfang zeigt, ist korrekt. Sobald ich jetzt anfange, mit "quick search" weitere zu suchen, bekomme ich die NTFS_Partitione da nichtmehr raus xD
<dispy> aber okay das soll ja auch die derzeitige sein
<dispy> http://pastebin.com/qv8r7SHy << wie finde ich raus, wo der das eingehängt hat?
<kubine> Title: oot@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# fsck /dev/sda fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 e2fsck 1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dispy> löl. "umount: /dev/sda ist nicht eingehängt"
<catweazle> bei fsck niemals die partitionen einhängen
<dispy> naja siehe umount: angeblich ists gar nicht eingehängt
<catweazle> sicherster Weg ist immer von einer live-cd solche Aktionen zu machen dispy
<dispy> ich bin auf der live-dvd :)
<deem> dispy: läuft dein testdisk noch?
<catweazle> du musst die partition angeben und nicht das ganze device dispy
<dispy> aaah. doof ;D
<dispy> e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010) fsck.ext2: Superblock ungültig versuche es mit Backup-Blöcken... fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block beim Versuch, /dev/sda1 zu öffnen
<dispy> e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010) fsck.ext2: Superblock ungültig versuche es mit Backup-Blöcken... fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block beim Versuch, /dev/sda1 zu öffnen
<dispy> sorry
<dispy> (was ja auch Sinn macht, da ich den Anfang überschrieben habe)
<dispy> also: Partitionstabelle ist korrekt, aber Partitionsanfang ist kaputt
<dispy> was nun? :X
<ppq> dispy: war das nicht sdb1?
<ppq> dispy: bad magic number weist auf falschen partitionstyp hin
<dispy> sdbl ? falscher Partitionstyp: hat Ubuntu die NTFS-Partition vllt. doch einfach da gelassen?
<ppq> wenn dann testdisk, nicht ubuntu. und es heißt sdb1, nicht sdbl.
<dispy> ah;D
<dispy> ne, testdisk listet das unter /dev/sda
<sysdef> dispy: schaff dir nen andere schrift an ;p
<sysdef> I =! l != 1
<dispy> joa ich habs jetzt gesehen ;D
<dispy> nur ich raffs ehrlich gesagt nicht, weil /dev/sdb1 gibts bei mir nicht :X
<dispy> bzw. warte das macht auch keinen Sinn :X
<sysdef> du hast die angelegt und formatiert? fdisk -l sieht die?
<dispy> fdisk sieht sda1, sda2 und sda5
<ppq> ach, oben steht ja auch sda im paste
<ppq> wie komm ich denn auf sdb oO
<dispy> gibts keine Möglichkeit, den ominösen SuperBlock neu zu schreiben?
<ppq> sorry, weitermachen :>
<dispy> ;-)
<dispy> die Partitionsinformationen stimmen ja offensichtlich, nur der Anfang ist überschrieben. Keine Ahnung was da so drin steht, aber so .. wichtig.. kanns ja nicht sein, da die Partitionen die Rahmenbedingungen vorgeben xD
<dispy> eine naive Annahme ;D
<ppq> dispy: mach am besten jetzt erstmal ein image der platte, dann kannst du mit e2fsck -p mal drauf losgehen (dabei können daten verloren gehen, daher das image)
<fif0> Moinsen, wie kann ich bei ufw eine wildcast domain erlauben und den Rest verbieten. Ich will alle .de Domains zulassen. Das geht ja schlecht über die Netzadresse
<dispy> @ppq: dd is dafür geeignet oder?
<ppq> ja
<dispy> @ppg: dd if=dev/sda of=/media/DATA/image_sda.img , /media/DATA ist meine externe Platte. ist das so gut?
<dispy> ppq. sorry ;)
<bekks> Nein.
<dispy> wie wäre es besser?
<bekks> Da fehlt ein / vor "dev". und es fehlen sinnvolle Optionen für df.
<apricot1> notbok Acer Aspire-5920G Dual-Boot win-7 und Ubuntu 12.04  - Bei  Ubuntu friert Bildschirm  immer ein nach einigen Minuten. 
<bekks> dd bs=16M if=/dev/sda of=/media/DATA/sda.img
<bekks> apricot1: "notebook".
<apricot1> ja
<apricot1> bekks, Acer Aspire 5920G
<dispy> ok danke bekks
<dispy> das sind jetzt 160GB. kann also länger dauern ^
<bullgard6> Warum zeigt Nautilus 3.4.2 unter "Rechner" nicht »Vorlagen« an? http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/20/44/nautilus_standard.png (»Downloads« zeigt er ja an.)
<apricot1> bekks, was meintest du vorhin mit "notebook" ??
<dAnjou> bullgard6: die Sachen im Vorlagen-Ordner erscheinen im Rechtsklickmenü unter "Dokument anlegen"
<dAnjou> bullgard6: deswegen dachte sich wohl einer "Macht eigtl. keinen Sinn, den auch noch in der Seitenleiste zu haben."
<dAnjou> glaube nicht, dass das nen besonderen Grund hat
<apricot1> notebook: Verschlüsselte Home/Swap 'und' Ruhezustand gehen nicht. Beides ist aber für ein notebook wichtig. Gibts ne Lösung ?
<bullgard6> dAnjou: Mit  »Vorlagen-Odner« meinst Du ~/Vorlagen?
<bullgard6> dAnjou:  Wasmeinst Du mit "die Sachen"?
<dAnjou> bullgard6: sicher, meinstest du das nicht?
<dAnjou> bullgard6: wenn du eine Datei in ~/Vorlagen anlegst, dann ist das eine Vorlage und sie taucht als Eintrag im Rechtsklickmenü unter "Dokument anlegen" auf
<bullgard6> dAnjou:  Ich beziehe mich auf das Sonderverzeichnis XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR="$HOME/Vorlagen".
<dAnjou> ich auch
<bullgard6> dAnjou:  In meinem GNOME-3-Rechner ist ~/Vorlagen/ leer. Deshalb tauchen dort "die Sachen im Vorlagen-Ordner" nicht auf.
<dAnjou> bullgard6: och, nun stell dich mal nicht an. Ja, der ist standardmäßig leer.
<bullgard6> dAnjou: Es ist klar, daß Du keine Begründung für eine unterschiedliche Behandlung von Vorlagen und Downloads geliefert hast, obwohl sie gleichrangige Variablen in ~/.config/user-dirs.dir sind.
<dAnjou> das eine hat ja mit dem anderen nichts zu tun
<dispy> dAnjou: hast du das Buch gelesen oder heißt du einfach so so?
<dAnjou> dispy: wahrscheinlich das buch, aber verrate mir doch in #ubuntu-de-offtopic welches du meinst ;)
<LuGiX> Hallo, ich habe folgenes Problem: beim login in eine SSH-Session steht bei jedem ausser root vorne "i have no name@server:#" und bei jedem ausser root wird in einem ls eines beliebigen ordners keine GID anzeiegt
<LetoThe2nd> LuGiX: dann doch bitte gleich mal lsb_release -a und uname -a des servers in ein pastebin. danke :)
<LuGiX> wenn ich den befehl eingebe, kommt: No command " 'lsb_relase' found, did you mean:  Command 'lsb_release' from package 'lsb-release' (main)", und wenn ich aptitude install lsb-release mache,passiert gar nichts
<k1l> LuGiX: lies nochmal genau :)
<LuGiX> ohhhh mein Fehler, ich habs falsch geschrieben
<LetoThe2nd> LuGiX: ich behaupte jetzt spontan mal dass meine wünsche korrekt formuliert waren.
<LuGiX> Bitteschön: http://pastebin.com/whQ5iDtd
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> LuGiX: danke sehr. ist so seit wann? letzte tätigkeiten?
<LuGiX> Seit dem ich versucht habe, Beschränkugen im sudoers einzurichten, habs wieder rückgängig gemacht und auf mask 0440 gesetzt, passwd sieht auch ok aus
 * LetoThe2nd bezweifelt spontan, dass passwd und group ok sind.
<LuGiX> Ich kann die gerne posten, wenn es hilft
<LetoThe2nd> lieber mal die rechte davon.
<LuGiX> http://pastebin.com/CzJZiFp8
<kubine> Title: Dateirechte - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LuGiX> oh sudoers vergessen
<LuGiX> -r--r----- 1 root root  753 Jul  9 12:35 /etc/sudoers
<LetoThe2nd> LuGiX: also erstens die  sudoers nie direkt bearbeiten, immer über visudo.
<LetoThe2nd> LuGiX: und die rechte sollten richtigerweise sein: passwd 644, shadow 640, group 644.
<LuGiX> okay
<LetoThe2nd> LuGiX: besitzer: passwd/group root:root, shadow: root:shadow
<LuGiX> Wow, es funktioniert wieder, habe alle Rechte so gesetzt. Den befehl visudo hab ich mir gleich aufgeschrieben, ich wusste da war was, weil es ja unlogisch ist, jedsmal die rechte zu ändern
<LetoThe2nd> LuGiX: jetzt stellst du dich in die ecke und sagst 100x: wenn ich keinen schimmer hab was ich da tu, lese ich in zukunft immer die manpage doppelt durch bevor ich was anfasse.
<LetoThe2nd> :P
<LuGiX> Fertig. Ach was wäre die Welt ohne Copy and Paste :P
<dirk> hallo zusammen
<LetoThe2nd> besser, weil... nein, ich sag jetzt nichts.
<dirk> Suche schon eine Weile nach einer Lösung und hätte nicht gedacht das es so kompliziert ist. Thema Mail Filtern in Kmail. Problem: Mail wird nicht gefiltert.
<dirk> Ich möchte nach Absender und Textinhalt filtern. Problem scheint das es eine HTML Mail ist, ich vermute das ich diese erste decodieren müsste? Wenn i mir die Mail Anschaue sehe ich leider kein Text Inhalt im Body. Kennt sich damit jemand aus?
<LuGiX> Ich habe schon das nächste problem: ich möchte einen NFS-Server aufsetzen, aber bekomme ´folgende meldungen: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libkrb5-3 : Conflicts: libkrb53 but 1.6.dfsg.3~beta1-2ubuntu1.8 is to be installed.  libk5crypto3 : Conflicts: libkrb53 but 1.6.dfsg.3~beta1-2ubuntu1.8 is to be installed.  libkrb5support0 : Conflicts: libkrb53 but 1.6.dfsg.3~beta1-2ubuntu1.8 is to be installed.
<LetoThe2nd> LuGiX: jetzt mal butter bei die fische. was für ein spasssystem soll das sein, wer hat den käse aufgesetzt? welche quellen sind da drin, was ist alles kreuz und quer installiert worden?
<LuGiX> ich hab das system aufgesetzt, das ist ein ubuntu server 12.04 und wurde standart-aufgesetzt, ist noch nichts verändert worden
<LetoThe2nd> sorry, das stimmt sicher nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab hier diverse 12.04er, die nfs-server machen, und bei denen ging das alles OOTB
<LetoThe2nd> ich rieche da nämlich eher irgendeine verbastelte virtual root konfiguration oder so.
<LuGiX> http://pastebin.com/Bj2p6YVN
<kubine> Title: lugi@SERVER:/$ sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server nfs-common portmap Readin - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> LuGiX: bitte mal /etc/apt/sources.list in ein pastebin, ausserdem ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d und apt-get update.
<dreamon_> Verdammt habs wieder vergessen.. Wenn ich LibreOffice ICON auf den Desktop ziehe, dann ist das Symbol nicht startbar. Ich mußt da irgendwas in der Konsole machen.. damit man es normal anklicken kann.. weiß nicht mehr was.
<LuGiX> Hier. ich hab dioe config aber niht frei schnauze geändert sondern in auch einem howto genommen: http://pastebin.com/8Nb5UiDZ
<kubine> Title: lugi@SERVER:/$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list ## MAIN REPOSITORIES deb http://gb. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> LuGiX: geh heim. geh spielen. schalt das ding aus.
<LuGiX> nein, ich schalte dich jetzt aus
<dreamon_> LetoThe2nd, Hast mir nen Tip warum das Symbol beim ziehen auf den Desktop nicht startbar ist? Ist nur bei LibreOffice Programmen so
<dispy> soa
<dispy> image ist gezogen, mal sehen was superblock sagt ``
<dispy> nope, e2fsck -p will auch nicht
<bekks> "will nicht" ist keine brauchbare Aussage.
<bekks> Welcher Dateisystemtyp ist das?
<dispy> den, den Ubuntu angelegt hat <D
<dispy> mit welcher tastenkombi stelle ich auf deutsches tastaturlazout um_
<bekks> Ubuntukann sehr viele Dateisysteme anlegen. Welche Dateisystemtyp ist das?
<bekks> Und wo genau möchtest Du das Layout umstellen - in X oder in einem Terminal?
<dispy> beides am liebsten
<bekks> Du schreibst aber nicht parallel in beiden...
<dispy> http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<kubine> Title: HOWTO: Repair a broken Ext4 Superblock in Ubuntu « Linux Expresso (at linuxexpresso.wordpress.com)
<dispy> ich bin mal der Anleitung gefolgt und ef2sck stellt grad nen backup wieder her
<dispy> sag mir, wenn das der falsche Weg ist <D
<dreamon_> Hat mir nen Tip warum das Symbol beim ziehen auf den Desktop nicht startbar ist? Ist nur bei LibreOffice Programmen so.
<dadrc> dreamon_, mal in den Launcher reingeguckt?
<koegs> dreamon_: ein guter anfang wäre mal zu sagen welche Oberfläche du verwendest... die üblichen spielchen halt, kennst du ja
<dreamon_> Sri. 12.04 gnome-classic. Ich hab das schon mal gemacht.. mußt glaub aus einem /local/libreoffice da was kopieren oder die rechte ändern. 
<dreamon_> dadrc, Ich ziehe ja auch Anwendung, office, librewriter raus.. aber das wird mit schloss angezeigt.
<dadrc> ls -l ~/Desktop in 'nen Pastebin, bitte
<dadrc> Oder ~/Arbeitsfläche, falls die Kiste lokalisiert ist
<dreamon_> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082704/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> Was heißt eigenlich ../../ in der Pfadangabe?
<dadrc> wie bei cd auch: eins nach oben
<dadrc> wundert mich allerdings, weil das Original in /usr/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/writer.desktop liegt
<dreamon_> Von welchem Pfad aus?
<dadrc> Da, wo das Ding liegt
<dreamon_> also vom desktop aus.? ähm.. dann biegt er aber nicht nach /usr ab?
<dadrc> Deshalb geht es auch nicht: Die Verknüpfung liegt eigentlich in /usr/share/applications, von da aus geht der Link
<dadrc> jetzige version löschen, cd ~/Desktop, ln -s /usr/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/writer.desktop writer.desktop, ???, profit.
<dispy> mah, was ist das denn
<dadrc> Logikfail beim Kopieren
<dreamon_> dadrc, der läßt nich nicht als normaler user.. die rechte da sind andere ..
<dispy> ich hab per e2fsck einen backup superblock wiederhersgestellt und die Platte gemounted
<dispy> wenn ich jetyt drauf yugreife, kriege ich nur die krzptischen DAteinamen in lost+found o.O
<dispy> wieso  sehe ich nciht die regul're Veryeichnisstruktur_
<bekks> Weil das Dateisystem beschädigt ist.
<dispy> ja ne - speichert der die DAteinamen nur gany vorne auf der Partition _
<dadrc> dreamon_, bei mir hat die Datei 644
<bekks> dispy: Ein großer Teil deines Dateisystems war/ist so beschädigt, dass nicht mehr als die Daten wiederhergestellt werden konnte.
<dispy> bekks> wie finde ich jetyt eine Datei in einem bestimmten Ordner des dateiszstems _
<dreamon_> dadrc, Der anwendungsstarter writer.desktop ist nicht als vertrauenswürdig markiert. wenn ihnen die herkunft dieser datei nicht bekannt ist, so kann das starten unssicher sein. (abrechen)
<dadrc> dreamon_, deine DE macht komische Sachen. Markier ihn halt als vertrauenswürdig.
<dreamon_> dadrc, Ist ne neuinstallation.. hab nun /usr/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/writer.desktop Rechte auf 755 gestellt .. da läßt sich starten
<dreamon_> da=dann
<dreamon_> Symbol hat aber immer noch so ein komische schloß dran hängen.
<dreamon_> Hast du auch 12.04? 
<dadrc> 12.04 ja, aber ich benutz kein Gnome
<dreamon_> Ist auf jedenfall ein Bug.. warum der gerade bei Libreoffice auftritt, keine Ahnung.. andere Symbole kann ich problemlos auf den Desktop ziehen
<bekks> dispy: Gar nicht. Das Dateisystem ist zu beschädigt, um die Dateinameninformationen und die Zusammengehörigkeit der Blöcke wiederherstellen zu können.
<apricot1> wie stell ich bei Ubuntu 12.0 fest, welcher Grafiktreiber/Version installiert ist ?
<apricot1> 12.04
<catweazle> apricot1: lspci -v | perl -ne '/VGA/../^$/ and /VGA|Kern/ and print'
<beaver74_> apricot1, modinfo <MODULNAME> wäre afaik eine Möglichkeit.. eine von vielen
<r00t_> hey
<SiebaZ> ich habe mal ne frage... und zwar würde ich meine firewall (ufw) gern so einrichten das nur verbindeungen zum vpn (openvpn) erlaubt sind....
<beaver74_> apricot1, apt-cache show <PAKETNAME> eine weitere
<SiebaZ> damit bei einem reconnect halt keine daten nach draußen gehen bevor ich wieder im vpn bin
<beaver74_> apricot1, in /var/log/Xorg.0.log wird auch die Information zu finden sein
<apricot1> danke
<apricot1> hab nämlich immer noch das Problem mit notebook+Nvidia Graka 8400M + Nvidia Treiber
<beaver74_> apricot1, grafisch müsste sie auch zu finden sein.. nur weiß ich nicht welche DE Du verwendest und wo das dann wäre
<apricot1> notebook wird sehr heiß und fällt nach einigen Minuten aus.... Bildschirm friert ein
<apricot1> DE ?
<beaver74_> Unity.. oder andere
<apricot1> Gnome 3.2 + unity
<dadrc> Desktopumgebung
<deem> versteht nicht, was das mit dem grafiktreiber zu tun haben soll. klingt eher nach kaputtem lüfter
<dadrc> SiebaZ, das ist eigentlich keine Frage. Was ist denn deine Frage?
<SiebaZ> na wie ich das genau eingeben muss ^^
<SiebaZ> sry
<SiebaZ> halt ufw in der config
<apricot1> da die Probleme beim ebenfalls installierten Win-7 nicht auftreten (wird längst nicht so heiß) denke ich es liegt an den Graka treibern. Beim Betrieb vom USB-Stick gehts auch
<apricot1> hab das System übrigens von dem USB-Stick installiert.
<SiebaZ> das problem ist das ich momentan bei aktivierter firewall nicht ins vpn komme
<SiebaZ> wenn ich aber drin bin und sie aktiviere dann läuft es
<SiebaZ> vorher hatte ich dafür firestarter aber seit 12.04 bockt das iwie rum
<dadrc> SiebaZ, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ufw kennst du?
<kubine> Title: ufw › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SiebaZ> normal würde ich mich einlesen... aber haben grad prüfungszeit und da muss ich halt die 2 wochen mal was für die uni tun
<dadrc> Wenn du weißt, was du für Regeln willst, sollte das hilfreich sein
<dadrc> Ansonsten willst du wohl deny all, allow from <vpn ip>
<SiebaZ> ja ich hatte das sonst immer mittels portfreigabe realisiert
<SiebaZ> das ich halt den port 1149 öffne für openvpn und alle anderen ports schließe
<SiebaZ> so wars beim firestarter
<SiebaZ> und das halt fürs wlan0 interface und für tun0 war alles offen
<dadrc> deny all on wlan0; allow all on tun0 könnte dann helfen
<dadrc> Weiß ich aber nicht genau, hab ich noch nie so benutzt
<SiebaZ> ok ich werd mal schaun ob ich da mit dem man as rausfinde.... das heißt dann wohl nen bisl schneller und konzentrierter lernen und dann heute nachtschicht einlegen ^^
<malformed> Moin, wie kann ich denn bei kile herausfinden, welche texlive-version er verwendet?
<Fuchs> muesste unter "Protokoll und meldungen" stehen, m.W. 
<Fuchs> sonst kann man einfach schauen, auf welche binaries es konfiguriert ist, und da nachschauen
<malformed> wenn es konfigueriert ist us /usr/bin/latex (z.b.) und das ist ein link auf /usr/local/texlive/2012 ist alles gut, oder?
<malformed> protokoll und meldungen finde ich nämlich nicht :p
<malformed> ach so, ich könnte natürlich mal in der *.log einer kompilierten datei schauen…
<Fuchs> malformed: das ist so eine andockbare view, unten
<Fuchs> die sollte eigentlich unter dem Textbereich sein 
<malformed> Ach so, das normale "Log and Message", klar
<malformed> danke
<malformed> Das ist so prominent, das ich nicht daran dachte, das könnte was spezielles sein ^^
<Fuchs> korrektur, 
<Fuchs> der zeigt es nicht an, aber "Ausgabe" direkt daneben tut es
<Fuchs> zumindest hier(tm) beim tex2pdf 
<malformed> Ja, das ist ziemlich der Inhalt der *.log, und das "reicht" mir als info. Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich die 2011 schon löschen kann oder nicht ^^
<bibear> hallöchen, gibt es eine möglichkeit, nach dem abmelden alle einstellungen und daten eines nutzers aus dem home verzeichniss zu löschen? oder wärend dem anmelden oder so, also dass immer ales auf einen punkt zurückgesetzt wird?
<ppq> bibear: gibt es nicht sogar einen gast-account, den genau das auszeichnet?
<ppq> habe schon lange keinen displaymanager mehr zu gesicht bekommen, deshalb bin ich mir grad nicht sicher
<bibear> ppq: ich meine für nahezu alle user
<ppq> bibear: hmm, du könntest mit libpam-mount und tmpfs was basteln
<ppq> das haben schon andere leute gemacht, daher dürftest du dazu was im netz finden, aber rechne mit viel doku-lesen :)
<bibear> und wenn ich einfach iwo im anmelde skript was reinschreib, dasser mir ein rm -rf /home/USER/ macht, und ein vorher gemachtes backup von einer gewünschten standartkonfiguration reinkopiert?
<ppq> das ist hässlich
<ppq> und obendrein hat die tmpfs methode den gleichen effekt
<ppq> zumindest wenn man das per unionfs über das alte home drübermountet
<ppq> dann werden die neuen daten beim logout verworfen, und beim nächsten mal kriegt der user wieder die "festen" daten aus dem home
<ppq> wie gesagt, gurgel mal nach tmpfs libpam-mount, es lohnt sich
<bibear> ok danke
<ppq> bibear: ah, übrigens: live-cds machen das genau so. das squashfs (also das root-dateisystem) ist auch read-only eingebunden, und für die /homes wird tmpfs drübergemountet, damit man auch was da speichern kann obwohl squashfs read-only ist. das verfällt dann ja auch beim neustart
<jokrebel_> wie verhindert man eigentlich, dass Chromium immer maximiert (nicht Vollbild) startet?
<sysdef> jokrebel_: sed -i 's/"maximized": true,/"maximized": false,/' .config/chromium/Local\ State
<sysdef> :-X
<jokrebel_> sysdef: Äh? Wie meinen?
<sysdef> fuehr mal aus: sed -i 's/"maximized": true,/"maximized": false,/' .config/chromium/Local\ State
<sysdef> und starte chromium neu
<jokrebel_> sysdef: So hatte ich Dein 1st Post auch interpretiert. Nur ändert das nichts an dem Maximiert-Öffnen-verhalten.
<sysdef> hmm. hier schon :s
<jokrebel_> sysdef: Aber Chromium-Neustart sollte reichen? Oder X-neustart oder gar reboot?
<Fuchs> jokrebel_: welche Fensterverwaltung? 
<Fuchs> jokrebel_: chromium vorher beenden
<jokrebel_> Unity *duck*
<Fuchs> jokrebel_: sonst ueberschreibt das Ding ggf. die Aenderung in der Config gleich wieder
<Fuchs> also chromium beenden, sed Befehl, chromium starten
<sysdef> jupp. wobai das sicher nicht die tollste loesung ist ^^
<sysdef> s/bai/bei/
<jokrebel_> Chromium beendet - sicherheitshalber noch ein "killall chromium-browser" hinterher - besagten Befehl per C&P ausgeführt -> leider keine Änderung :-/
<jokrebel_> Kann es vielleicht sein weil ich seit der Installation von Chromium noch nicht wieder rebootet habe? Doch eigentlich nicht, oder?
<k1l> jokrebel: was passiert, wenn du den chromium mal de-mximierst vor dem beenden?
<k1l> ich meine, dass er bei mir so startet, wie er beendet wurde. 
<jokrebel_> k1l: THX - aber das war das erste was ich ergoogelt und versucht hatte.
<LuGiX> Hallo! Gibt es vielleicht ein tutorial oä., dass die genauen Möglichkeiten des sudoers-file erklärt, bzw. wie man Benutzern nur einzelne befehle ausführen lässt
<LuGiX> auch wäre es schön, wenn die einzelnen Parameter erklärt würden, bzw. welhe flags gesetzt werdden können
<bullgard6> [GNOME Shell 3.4] Meine Fenster zeigen in der Titelleiste eine Schaltfläche »Minimieren«. Die funktioniert. Das Titelleisten-Kontextmenü sagt: "Minimieren: Ctrl+Alt+0". Warum zeigt diese Tastenkombination aber keine Wirkung?  gconf-editor  hat nur den Schlüssel desktop gnome shell windows button_layout, aber kein »Minimize«.
<LuGiX> Oder kann mir jemand sagen wie die Zeile aussehen muss, wenn die Gruppe admin alles darf ausser z.b. "rm" und "ls" ?
<bullgard6> LuGiX: 'man sudoers" hast Du gelesen?
<LuGiX> ja, mehr oder weniger, die ist so kompliziert, da muss man ja für studiert haben
<k1l> !sudo_konfiguration > LuGiX 
<LuGiX> ein beispiel würde ja reichen um die zusammenhänge zu verstehen
<kubine> LuGiX: Informationen zu sudo/Konfiguration finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration
<k1l> LuGiX: und du widersprichst dir: einerseits willst du alles dokumentiert haben aber andererseits ist es dir zuviel?
<LuGiX> ich will ja nicht alles dokumentiert haben, aber die syntax macht mich fertig
<jokrebel_> bullgard6: Vielleicht ist es in den Tastaturkürzeln einfach anders definiert? Hab grad kein Gnome zur Hand sollte aber in den Einstellungen zu finden sein.
<bullgard6> jokrebel_: Ich guck mal.
<bullgard6> jokrebel_: Ja, daran lag es zum einen. Aber die Tastenkombination Ctrl+Alt+0 funktioniert auch dann noch nicht. Da muß noch ein zweiter Wurm drin sein.
<jokrebel_> bullgard6: Dann versuch halt einfach eine andere festzulegen.
<bullgard6> Ganz ähnlich bei mir. Nur daß ich nicht in einer Uni war.
<jokrebel_> ?
<bibear> ppq: mir ist aufgefallen, bei neuem login sollten nur die einstellungen (also alle .* dateien) weg sein die daten müssen bleiben
<geldmacher> Kann mir jmd helfen? Ich starte ubuntu nach Kernel Update auf 3.4 und es kommt ein schwarzer bildschirm mit blinkendem cursor. Wenn ich ENTER drücke komme ich in den Login Bildschirm
<geldmacher> kann man das irgendwie beheben dass ich direkt wieder den login screen bekomme?
<jokrebel> geldmacher: Und wenn Du Dich dort versuchst einzuloggen wieder blinkender Cursor?
<geldmacher> nein dann startet alles wie gehabt
<jokrebel> geldmacher: Und vorher hattest Du automatisches Anmelden aktiv?
<geldmacher> nein musste mich auch immer einloggen
<geldmacher> achso wenn ich nicht ENTER drücke erscheinen irgendwelche kryptischen symbole in der console
<geldmacher> als wenn x nicht gestartet wird oder so
<jokrebel> geldmacher: Dann kontrollier mal die X-Logs. (in deinem Home die .xsession-errors** und die x-logs unter /var/log/
<ppq> geldmacher: deine /var/log/boot.log in einem pastebin wäre auch noch interessant
<geldmacher> okay danke schonmal kann kurz dauern
<geldmacher> paste.ubuntu.com/1083318 boot.log
<geldmacher> paste.ubuntu.com/1083320 xorg.0.log
<geldmacher> paste.ubuntu.com/1083322 xorg.1.log
<geldmacher> könnt ihr damit was anfangen?
<geldmacher> ah die xsession-errors noch moment
<jokrebel> geldmacher: grade die .xsession-errors.* im User-Verzeichnis wären wohl noch interessant.
<geldmacher> paste.ubuntu.com/1083325 xsession-errors
<geldmacher> hatte gestern versucht den fingerprint reader zu aktivieren aber das war weniger erfolgreich. liegt es an dem policykit was ich zusätzlich installieren musste damit fingerprint-gui funktioniert?
<jokrebel> geldmacher: Gibt es da auch noch ein .old?
<geldmacher> jo moment
<geldmacher> paste.ubuntu.com/1083340 xsession-errors.old
<geldmacher> ist nicht so aufschlüssig oder?
<k1l> geldmacher: dann wende dich mal an den, von dem du den kernel hast
<geldmacher> hmm hatte den von der offiziellen seite geladen
<geldmacher> aber es liegt definitiv am kernel?
<geldmacher> kommando zurück
<geldmacher> reboot ging gerade ohne probleme
<geldmacher> hat den fingerprint-gui runtergeschmissen
<geldmacher> scheint damit zusammen zu hängen
<geldmacher> danke trotzdem für eure hilfe
<geldmacher> hoffe es bleibt jetzt so :)
<_Phil_> Habe die Ehre!
<tic77> Hallo, wenn ich mich per SSH auf meinem Server einlogge, bekomme ich immer eine Welcome Meldung mit vielen Infos. Welches Skript/Prog ist dafür verantwortlich. Wo liegt das?
<fir3> tic77: /etc/motd?
<tic77> fir3, ja da steht die Meldung drin, und wer generiert die?
<fir3> sshd vermutlich oder die bash
<dAnjou> fir3: *zonk*
<dAnjou> tic77: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpdateMotd
<kubine> Title: UpdateMotd - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<fir3> was? :)
<dAnjou> war übrigens verdammt einfach zu googlen
<dAnjou> "ubuntu dynamic motd"
<fir3> das soll einfach zu googeln sein?
<fir3> auf die suchbegriffe wär ich nicht gekommen :)
<dAnjou> wer hat denn hier motd vorgeschlagen?
<dAnjou> und da sie nich statisch is, is die ...?
<dAnjou> genau dynamisch
<fir3> motd hab ich erst beim suchen gefunden das war nicht mein suchbegriff :)
<beaver74> tic77, schau mal in deine /etc/ssh/sshd_config .. es dürfte /etc/issue[.net] sein 
<beaver74> aber generiert.. wird die noch an anderer Stelle
<beaver74> tic77, man sshd_config .. nach 'Banner' suchen
<beaver74> tic77, wird die /etc/issue denn überschieben, wenn du sie änderst?
<beaver74> das könnte nach einem Neustart der Fall sein..
 * beaver74 ist sich da aber auch nicht ganz sicher
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-10
<bullgard6>  '~$ /usr/lib/gnome-shell/gnome-shell-calendar-server; gnome-shell-calendar-server[8155]: Lost (or failed to acquire) the name org.gnome.Shell.CalendarServer - exiting'. Ich verstehe diese Ausgabe nicht. Bitte um Erläuterung dieser Ausgabe.
<ttyS3> moin. Ich habe die Compat-Wireless-Treiber installiert. Gibt es einen einfachen weg den vorherigen Zustand wiederherzustellen, ohne alles neu installieren zu müssen? "sudo make uninstall" funktioniert leider nicht.
<ttyS3> Im Moment funktioniert kein Adapter (weder interne noch 2 externe) und interessanterweise konnte ich, nur durch Versuch zu verbinden, eine fremde SSH-Verbindung stören. :-)
<bullgard6> ttyS3: Die richtige Antwort wird wohl davon abhängen, wie genau Du die Treiber installiert hast. Bitte beschreibe Deine Installationsmethode genauer.
<ttyS3> bullgard6: compat-wireless kompiliert ("make -j4") (es werden standardmäßig alle Module ausgewählt) und dann "sudo make install".
<bullgard6> ttyS3: Was gibt lsmod aus?
<ttyS3> bullgard6: Wenn ein externer Adapter eingesteckt ist.
<bullgard6> Ich verstehe nicht, warum das eine Anwort auf meine Frage ist. Bitte ausführlicher meine Frage beantworten.
<ttyS3> Ich hatte gehofft, es gibt ein Paket, welches man nur neu installieren braucht, damit alle Wireless-Module mac* usw. neu installiert werden.
<ttyS3> bullgard6: "lsmod" ausführen, während ein externer Adapter eingesteckt ist?
<bullgard6> Ja. (Bin aber nicht 100% sicher.)
<ttyS3> bullgard6: Ich hab jetzt 2 eingesteckt. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083901/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard6> ttyS3: Die Module, die Du eben aufgelistet hast, haben zugehörige Treiber. Und die kannst Du einfach deinstallieren. (Ich nehme an, daß Du das weißt, habe es aber zur  gegenseitigen Verständigung hier noch einmal aufgeschrieben.)  Ob das aber die gesamte Menge Deiner  installierten Compat-Wireless-Treiber  umfaßt, weiß ich nicht.
<ttyS3> bullgard6: >"Die Module, die Du eben aufgelistet hast, haben zugehörige Treiber." Meinst du die Abhängigkeiten ("Used by") der Module? >"Und die kannst Du einfach deinstallieren." Die entsprechenden Dateien in "/lib/modules/3.2.0-26-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless" löschen?
<ttyS3> Ich hoffe es ist keine Nachricht verloren gegangen. Weil meine Kabel-Verbindung kurz getrennt wurde.
<ttyS3> bullgard6: >"Ob das aber die gesamte Menge Deiner  installierten Compat-Wireless-Treiber  umfaßt, weiß ich nicht." Ich hatte alle installiert. Hier ist die Liste von driver-select: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083911/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard6> ttyS3: (Ich bin beim Recherchieren.)
<ttyS3> bullgard6: ok, danke :-)
<bullgard6> ttyS3: Mit dem Programm modprobe kannst Du die Module entfernen, die Dir lsmod aufgelistet hat. (siehe 'man modprobe*.) 
<ttyS3> bullgard6: Aber nur entladen oder?
<bullgard6> Das bedeutet, diese Treiber kannst Du leicht und rückstandsfrei entfernen. Wenn Dein Befehl "make -j4" noch weitere Treiber installiert hat, bekommst Du die nicht leicht rückstandsfrei deinstalliert.
<ttyS3> bullgard6: Wie gesagt. Ich hatte keinen bestimmten Treiber zum kompilieren ausgewählt und gleich alle kompiliert/installiert.
<bullgard6> Bitte "remove" heißt nicht entladen, sondern "entfernen".
<bullgard6> ttyS3: Aus welchem Paket stammt "driver-select"?
<ttyS3> bullgard6: Das gehört auch zu compat-wireless. Genauer gesagt: aus compat-wireless-2012-05-10.tar.bz2
<ttyS3> bullgard6: Ich könnte vielleicht "linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-precise-generic", "linux-backports-modules-headers-precise-generic", "linux-backports-modules-net-precise-generic", "linux-backports-modules-net-precise-server" darüber installieren. Das hatte ich noch nicht versucht.
<bullgard6> ttyS3:  "Darüberinstalllieren" ist selten eine gute Idee. oft sind Interferenzen und/oder Rückstände die Folge.
<ttyS3> Ja. Das hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt. Mehr als "sudo make uninstall" vorher ausführen weiß ich.
<bullgard6> Welchem Zweck dient bei Ubuntu die Umgebungsvariable GNOME_KEYRING_PID? Sie enthält bei mir den Wert /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login. 
<ttyS3> bullgard6: Man kann "kill ${GNOME_KEYRING_PID}" eingeben. (Hab ich gelesen.) :-)
<ttyS3> Bei mir steht eine PID drin.
<bullgard6> ttyS3:   Und die PID, die bei bei mir drin steht, ist die des von mir angegebenen Befehls.
<bullgard6> ttyS3:   Wozu ist denn das gut: "Man kann "kill ${GNOME_KEYRING_PID}" eingeben"?
<ttyS3> Weiß ich auch nicht. Bis jetzt musste ich den nicht killen. ;-) Ich rate jetzt einfach mal. Vielleicht ist das der Prozess, der für eine bestimmte Zeit Passwörter merkt, damit man die nicht so oft eingeben muss.
<bullgard6> ttyS3:  Das wäre dann eine der Hauptfunktionen von seahorse.
<ttyS3> hmm
<ttyS3> bullgard6: Die Begriffe, die ich bei der Suche nach "gnome-keyring-daemon" gefunden habe sind: SSH, GDM, Login, Evolution...
<bullgard6> ttyS3: Die Nähe zu diesen Programen ist mir nicht unbekannt. Diese programme verwenden ja GPG-Vershlüsselung. 
<ttyS3> ok
<bullgard6> '/etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time. This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded  at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored." Warum listet mir lsmod aber nicht die 3 Module von /etc/modules nicht auf?
<sdx23> Weil sie geblacklistet sind oder in Konflikt mit anderen stehen.
<sysdef> oder weil sie broken, falsch geschrieben oder nicht vorhanden sind und nicht geladen werden konnten.
<bullgard6> hm. Ich muß mich korrigieren: "Lp" listet modprobe auf.--  "loop" und "rtc" sind sicher nicht falsch geschrieben.
<bullgard6> Ich glaube auch, daß die beiden unverichtbar sind.
<bullgard6> +z
<sysdef> bullgard6: ich sagt nicht, dass du sie falsch geschrieben hast. es war nur eine vervollstaendigung der moeglichen (wenn auch unwarscheinlichen) ursachen
<bullgard6> ok
<zeitsofa> hi zusammen: ist jemand im bilde wie ich rdesktop gebaut bekomme mit smartcard unterstützung? egal ob auf nem ubuntu, debian, suse ich erhalte immer im config.log folgendes: http://pastebin.com/k1qSk595 dann kann ich zwar das paket bauen aber beim durchreichen der smartcard stürzt rdesktop ab
<kubine> Title: zeitsofa - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> loop und rtc sind alles, aber nicht unverzichtbar.
<bekks> loop braucht man in den seltensten Fällen (wenn man es braucht, weiß man auch warum) und an rtc hängt auch nicht die Welt.
<Seymour> Huhu
<Seymour> Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich folgenden Patch in meinen Firefox einpflanze:
<Seymour> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=702748
<Seymour> ?
<kubine> Title: 702748 Use a pref for disabling per-site remembering of download directory (at bugzilla.mozilla.org)
<bekks> Quellcode von Firefoy herunterladen, Quellcode patchen, kompilieren.
<dAnjou> der is doch schon drin
<dAnjou> wie es aussieht
<dAnjou> außerdem is das n bug report, den du verlinkt hast
<dAnjou> kein patch
<bekks> Da ist ein Patch verlinkt.
<bekks> Lies den Gugreport mal genau. :)
<koegs> bekks tastatur ist kaputt
<bekks> Stymmt.
<dAnjou> pft
<bekks> Seymour: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=702748#c9 und https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=702748#c12
<kubine> Title: 702748 Use a pref for disabling per-site remembering of download directory (at bugzilla.mozilla.org)
<dAnjou> bekks: und das von dir, der immer so oberpingelig is
<Seymour>  I sure wished they wouldn't bury the single piece of info a non-programmer needs and can understand somewhere deep inside all that technical stuff
<dAnjou> Seymour: weißt du denn nun, was zu tun is?
<Seymour> Nein. Die Pref existiert bei mir auf about:config nicht.
<Seymour> Muss ich die anlegen?
<bekks> Du hast den zweiten Link nicht gelesen.
<bekks> Lies ihn bitte.
<dAnjou> -^
<dAnjou> nur für dich nochmal:
<dAnjou> > and is accessible in about:config (if not, create it as a bool).
<dAnjou> Not by default, users will need to add it.
<bekks> Cheater. :)
<Seymour>  I sure wished they wouldn't bury the single piece of info a non-programmer needs and can understand somewhere deep inside all that technical stuff
<dAnjou> wie oftn nu noch?
<dAnjou> is englisch das problem?
<Seymour> dAnjou, das sollte man jedem Entwickler täglich von innen auf die Augenlider tätowieren ;-)
<Seymour> <lol>
<Seymour> neinein
<dAnjou> stell mal deinen zeichensatz um
<Seymour> ?
<dAnjou> oder ich stell meinen mal um
<Seymour> dAnjou, was is das Prob?
<dAnjou> Seymour: sorry, liegt an mir
<bekks> Seymour: Hast Du nun verstanden, was zu tun ist?
<Seymour> schon, aber erst mal abwarten ob es wirklich klappt
<Seymour> Muss ich ff dazu neu starten?
<bekks> Firefox neustarten und testen. Da gibts nicht viel zu warten.
<Seymour> Wie kann man FF neu starten, so dass er sofort sämtliche alten Tabs wieder aufmacht?
<fir3> in den optionen einstellen dass er sich die tabs merken soll
<fir3> einstellungen->allgemein -> wenn ff gestartet wird: fenster und tabs der letzten sitzung anzeigen
<Seymour> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/quickrestart/
<kubine> Title: QuickRestart :: Add-ons für Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<Seymour> leider nicht für den aktuellen FF verfügbar
<Seymour> Ah gut, Tabs wieder da
<doomas> kann mir jmd den unterschied zw. "sudo su -" und "sudi -i" erklären??
<bekks> sudo -i startet eine interaktive shell, sudo su - startet su mit root Rechten.
<bekks> sudo su - ist völlig unnötig, weil doppelt gemoppelt.
<fir3> was macht das - btw?
<bekks> Das - übergibt das aktuelle Environment.
<fir3> dh?
<doomas> bekks: also ists im prinzip das gleich
<doomas> e
<bekks> doomas: Nein, ist es nicht.
<fir3> was ist mit environment gemeint? environment variablen?
<doomas> bei sudo su bekomm ich ja auch ne shell
<bekks> Es führt zum selben Ergebnis, auf zwei unterschiedlichen Wegen.
<bekks> fir3: Ja.
<doomas> bekks: ds meinte ich, das ergebnis ist das gleiche
<bekks> doomas: Deswegen kann man auch einfach sudo -i nutzen, weil man sich damit den su Aufruf spart.
<doomas> okay, danke
<FM-Audio> hallo, ich benutze lubuntu und habe gestern ubuntustudio installiert, jetzt kann ich aber nicht grub auswählen. Was kann man da machen?
<koegs> FM-Audio: nochmal genauer bitte... du hast ein Lubuntu (welche Version) installiert? Und dann ubuntustudio-desktop nachinstalliert? Was hat das mit grub zu tun?
<zeitsofa> du kannst mal zusätzlich zur beantwortung der fragen von koegs eine nopaste anfertigen von /etc/default/grub FM-Audio
<FM-Audio> Genau ich benutze die Version 12.04 und habe dann versucht im nachhinein Ubuntu Studio zu installieren. Da hat er mich gefragt ob ich das Ganze nebeneinander installiert haben möchte, dies habe ich bestätigt. Allerdings kann ich jetzt beim Starten nichts auswählen was ich jetzt nu starten möchte
<koegs> FM-Audio: The official Ubuntu Studio IRC channel, #ubuntustudio, is at irc.freenode.net
<FM-Audio> ok danke, aber das liegt ja hier nicht an ubuntu studio sondern ist n allgemeines linux problem, hat ja vermutlich was mit der grub zu tun?
<bekks> Das ist wenn dann ein spezifisches Ubuntustudioproblem, weil ja vorher alles sauber so funktioniert hat, wie du das wolltest.
<FM-Audio> ok dann schau ich mal in den channel
<daswort> Weiß noch jemand wie man das global menu auf allways on schlatet? 
<daswort> Ich habs, danke: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/disable-global-menu-autohide-behaviour.html
<kubine> Title: Disable Global Menu Autohide Behaviour In Ubuntu 12.04 ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<r3d3> sudo dd if=Windows98.img of=/dev/fd0  dauert ewig, laufwerk leuchtet, mit  Strg C kann ich nicht abbrechen
<r3d3> was tun?
<n00b_> @r3d3: schick ihm von ner anderen shell n sig... das sollte tun
<n00b_> Wenn das Kill von ner anderen Shell nichts hilft, aber zB ein SIGUSR1 Status auf der dd-Shell ausgibt, ist dd in einem sog. "interuptable State"
<talsamon> grüss euch
<talsamon> hab ein problem, kann auf linux keine cd brennen
<talsamon> weiss wer wie das funkt
<r3d3> mkdosfs: unable to get diskette geometry for '/dev/fd0' hmm vielleicht laufwerk kaputt, die diskette is neu
<koegs> talsamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brasero
<kubine> Title: Brasero › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<talsamon> bei xfburn seh ich mich überhaupt ned raus, brasero liefert mir eine fehlermeldung die angeblcih mit chrtkit beseitig wurde was aber ned stimmt, gnomebreaker liest ein ab brennt ned
<talsamon> laufwerk is sicher ned kaputt weil funkt auf windows
<koegs> talsamon: geholfen werden kann dir nur mit ordentlichen Fehlermeldungen oder Beschreibungen
<talsamon> brasero-meldung
<talsamon> Checking session consistency (brasero_burn_check_session_consistency brasero-burn.c:1739)
<talsamon> Unsupported type of task operation
<talsamon> Session error : Ein interner Fehler ist aufgetreten (brasero_burn_record brasero-burn.c:2856)
<r3d3> talsamon, probier mal das programm k3b
<talsamon> na ok mal ausprobieren, danke 
<r3d3> sudo mkdosfs -c /dev/fd0  ich hör nix mehr laufwerk leuchtet und wird nich fertig, strg c macht nix
<||arifaX> r3d3: du wolltest vermutlich -C (großes C) anstatt -c (kleines c) verwenden oder?
<r3d3> ||arifaX, ne Strg c um abzubrechen
<||arifaX> r3d3: aber dein vorheriger Befehl mach einen bad block check (-c)
<||arifaX> man 5 mkdosfs --->  -c     Check the device for bad blocks before creating the file system.
<n00b_> LOL
<n00b_> wer man bedienen kann, ist klar im Vorteil ^^
<r3d3> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Diskette da stehts mit kleinen c
<kubine> Title: Diskette › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<talsamon> r3d3 danke k3b haut hin schaut am besten blick auch von der bedienbarkeitgut aus ..merci
<r3d3> talsamon, ja die anderen brennprogramme sind crap^
<talsamon> schaut so aus
<||arifaX> r3d3: scheint falsch zu sein
<||arifaX> r3d3: ich bin hier zwar nicht auf ubuntu unterwegs aber auf einem auf debian basierten system und bei mir steht das so in der manpage
<r3d3> ||arifaX, ok moment ich schau mal  mit --help
<bekks> r3d3: man, nicht --help :)
<talsamon> aber ich hatte bis jetzt debian, freebsd, suse und jetzt xubuntu....beim ersten mal brennen wars überall einproblem am besten hats auf amarok auf suse hingehaut, und auf der kommandezeile auf den anderen programmen, nur die kommandeozeile wollte i ma ned unbedingt beim brennen antun, sonst schon
<||arifaX> r3d3: falls hier wirklich was falsches im Wiki steht sollte das auch jemand ändern.
<dadrc> -c ist doch richtig
<talsamon> ich hab das xubuntu erst zwei monate, und ich muss auch zugeben, ich war jetzt etwas ungeduldig
<dadrc> In der Wiki steht auch extra: Mit Überprüfung
<||arifaX> na dann ist gut 
<||arifaX> dadrc: ich mein das dauert halt bei "so  einem großen datenträger" auch ne lange zeit :)
<r3d3> ohne -c dauerts auch ewig nix passiert
<dadrc> Tjo, das ist wohl so, aber deshalb steht ja für ungeduldige Personen auch der Befehl ohne Überprüfung dabei
<r3d3> ich hab schon hunderte disketten formatiert in meinem leben aber das man nix hört und garnix weiter passiert is nich normal
<||arifaX> r3d3: guck mal in den logs. hier ist eher ursachenforschung gefragt. vielleicht gilt auch die alte Weisheit: "Es kann nicht viel kaputt sein, weil gestern gings noch!" :)
<r3d3> ||arifaX, disketten probleme gibts schon ewig unter ubuntu was soll ich da gucken
<bekks> r3d3: Ich hatte noch nie Diskettenprobleme unter Ubuntu.
<bekks> Und auch noch unter keinem anderen Linux.
<||arifaX> r3d3: hilft aber trotzdem nix. wenn du unter linux die diskette formatieren willst, dann musst du herausfinden warum es nicht geht. ich hatte schon das thema, das im BIOS "Drive Seek at boot" aktiviert werden musste, aber auch hier war nicht linux schuld
<r3d3> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/diskettenlaufwerk-1-44-kann-unter-ubuntu-10-0/#post-2577835 erzählt mir nix von läuft immer
<bekks> Dann lies doch mal den vierten Post dort aufmerksam.
<r3d3> ja da bin ich dem link gefolgt und ganz unten http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/diskette-wird-nach-mount-sofort-wieder-ausgeh/5/#post-2573445
<kubine> Title: Diskette wird nach mount sofort wieder ausgehängt › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<r3d3> genau so war das bei mir auch unter 8 gings einwandfrei danach nur noch murks
<r3d3> reboot ins bios gucken bin
<||arifaX> r3d3: interessantes problem aber die links die du gepostet hast bzw. deren folgelinks zeigen ja lösungsansätze auf. hast du die schon alle probiert. es wäre nämlich durchaus interessant herauszubekommen was genau los ist/war
<talsamon> ciao
<gotwig> tagchen, wie kann ich den internetzugang eines cisco kabelmodems über LAN nutzen, von unity media (3play) : http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/unitymedia-3play-internetzugang-einrichten/#post-2413452 ?  bei windows reicht es den stecker reinzustecken
<kubine> Title: Unitymedia 3Play Internetzugang einrichten › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> gotwig: einfach das Kabel vom Modem in den LAN-Anschluss des Rechner einstecken und im Network-Manager auf DHCP stellen
<gotwig> koegs: dass ist standardmäßig schon auf dhcp bei ipv4
<koegs> dann sollte es "sofort" gehen, so war es auch bei mir :)
<gotwig> der richtet mir einen neuen eintrag beim nm ein, und verbindet immer wieder, iwan bricht er ab
<gotwig> koegs: also bei der neuen verbindung in nm auf dhcp bei ipv4 stellen
<gotwig> koegs: warte.. afk für 3 mins ;)
<koegs> ich bin jetzt eh afk, für ne Weile, aber eigentlich läuft das alles ganz normal über Ethernet und DHCP
<hag> nabend. suche eine möglichkeit um den status meines ubuntu-servers auf meinen windows pc zu sehen.(temp, auslastung traffic) oder ähnlich. kennt jemand was?
<ppq> gotwig: an deiner stelle würde ich einfach einen router nutzen. wenn du den anlässt (hat keine hohe leistungsaufnahme, im einstelligen watt-bereich) hält er die verbindung aufrecht.. billige gibts für 20€, reicht ja.
<ppq> hag: verbinde dich einfach per ssh und nutze die üblichen tools wie htop, iftop usw.
<ppq> temperatur --> lm-sensors
<hag> ppq: genau das will ich nicht. das mache ich ja imoment so.
<hag> es ist nur ne frage. kann ja sein das es da was gibt was ich noch nicht gefunden habe
<ppq> mir ist nicht klar, was du willst
<bekks> munin
<hag> danke bekks. das sieht gut aus. ppg, soetwas habe ich gesucht, alle daten einigermassen zusammengefasst. gwucht habe ich sowas wie ein widget das mit das anzeigt aber das ist shcon mal gut
<bekks> munin sollte abgesichert werden, so dass es nur auf localhost zu erreichen ist, und die ssh Verbindung sollte anschliessend einen Tunnel dorthin eröffnen.
<gotwig> klappt nicht über dhcp.
<gotwig> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/unitymedia-3play-internetzugang-einrichten/#post-2413452 bitte um hilfe, bei windows klappt es einfach über reinstecken. Poste bald logs
<kubine> Title: Unitymedia 3Play Internetzugang einrichten › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
 * gotwig benutzt nicht direkt ubuntu, sondern elementary Luna welches auf ubuntu 12.04 basiert
 * gotwig hat die selben Probleme wie bei Ubuntu 12.04, welches er auch getestet hat
<gotwig> http://pastebin.com/jgtMLCsa 
<kubine> Title: Loading firmware file rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin eth0: link down PME# enabled eth - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<gotwig> ungefähr sowas
<gotwig> ohne die ganzen nummern
<bekks> Sieht doch gut aus.
<bekks> Firmware wird gefunden, und geladen. Link ist selbstverständlich down.
<g0twig> hey..
<g0twig> bekks: hast du mir vorhin versucht zu helfen?
<g0twig> !logs
<Star1504643> hallo @ aöö 
<Star1504> hallo leute 
<Star1504> ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen von euch habe ein ubuntu server und habe heute eine nachricht von mein hoster bekommen das von den server aus Denial of Service Attacke (DoS-Attacke) durchgeführt wurden. jetzt bin ich Notfallsystem und habe die platte ge mountet
<Star1504> ich will wissen was und wie dieses zu stande gekommen ist 
<Star1504> und ob ich es verhindern kann das ich den server nich neu aufsetzten muss 
<dadrc> Star1504, /var/log/auth.log wär ein guter Anfang
<Star1504> der hoster hat mir den server heute 2 mal abgeschaltet 
<dadrc> Wenn es länger her ist, die älteren Logs halt
<dadrc> Und naja, eine kompromittierte Kiste würde ich immer neumachen, mit Rootzugriff kann man zuviel anstellen
<sdx23> Wenn da jemand root hatte, ist das System nicht mehr zu verwenden. Plattmachen und neu aufsetzten, alles andere ist fahrlässig. Und ja: Erstmal rausfinden was da gelaufen ist. Fehler zweimal machen ist Unfug.
<dadrc> Falls du es nicht schon machst, Key-Auth statt Password hilft zumindest gegen Bruteforce ganz gut
<dadrc> Kann aber natürlich auch ein Problem in irgendeinem Programm gewesen sein, da müsste man dann erstmal gucken, was passiert ist
<Anonymer> hallo
<Anonymer> ich habe mal eine frage zu Empathy 
<Star1504> ich habe vom hoster folgende info bekommen 
<Anonymer> ist es nur eine einstellungsache damit die nutzer die in ein irc raum sind angezeigt werden
<dadrc> Anonymer, http://askubuntu.com/questions/129539/jabber-chat-room-user-list-missing
<kubine> Title: empathy - Jabber chat room user list missing? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Das ist zwar für Jabber, sollte aber auch bei IRC klappen
<dadrc> Ansonsten kann ich von Empathy oder Pidgin nur abraten und würd dir empfehlen, einen richtigen Client zu benutzen
<dadrc> xchat (ohne -gnome!) falls du Unity, Gnome oder Xfce benutzt, Konversation oder Quassel, falls du KDE nutzt
<Star1504> darf mann hier links geben 
<dadrc> Star1504, klar. Viel besser, als den ganzen Kram hier reinzupasten
<dadrc> Also her damit
<Star1504> http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/6904/servertrafik.png
<Anonymer> also ein bekannter bug
<dadrc> Anonymer, naja, Bug. Einmal an 'nem Balken ziehen ist jetzt nicht so tragisch
<bekks> Star1504: Und was sollen wir damit nun? :)
<dadrc> Star1504, das ist ziemlich wertlos zum Feststellen der Ursache.
<Star1504> mom ich lade gerade die logs
<leszek> hi
<Star1504> so hier mal ein teil des logs
<Star1504> http://pastebin.com/0fGt7KHa
<kubine> Title: Jul 10 06:00:00 h1575961 sshd[11934]: Failed password for invalid user bia from - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Star1504> kann mann was da rausleen 
<Crogge> Hey, könnte mir jemand sagen wieso mein Netzwerk nicht mehr funktioniert nachdem ich "/sys/module/xt_recent/parameters/ip_pkt_list_tot" editiert habe?
<Crogge> Ich hatte nur den Wert von 20 auf 100 gesetzt und circa eine Minute später wurde ich getrennt
<dadrc> Star1504, tjo, sieht nach Brute Force aus
<dadrc> → Neu aufsetzen, Key-Auth, fail2ban
<Crogge_> Hat niemand eine Idee?
<basti> abend. wenn ich mit der freigabeoption von nautilus ordner im netzwerk freigebe, in welcher datei werden diese gespeichert?
<jokrebel> Crogge_: Für was ist diese Datei? Und warum editierst Du die? Welche Anleitung (Link?) hat die zu sowas gebracht?
<Crogge_> Ich hatte die Meldung "hitcount (80) is larger than packets to be remembered (20)" erhalten
<Crogge_> Damit wird überprüft wie viele Verbindungen auf einen Port gehen, und der Wert gibt die Zeitspanne an
<dadrc> basti, sollten in /var/lib/samba/usershares/ liegen
<Crogge_> Leider brauche ich erst eine kvm over ip um die Logs zu sehen:/
<Anonymer> jetzt geht es
<basti> dank dir dadrc. komisch, dass ich bei die freigabe von einem rechner sehe und von dem anderen nicht. gleiches os usw. wenn ich den pfad zu der nicht sichtbaren freigabe eingebe komme ich auch drauf, aber sie wird scheinbar nicht "announced", oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag. woran liegt das?
<Star1504> wenn ich den server jetzt wieder starten würde würde wieder ne dos attake statt finden. Was soll ich untersuchen oder soll ich erst alle passwörter abändern
<Anonymer> haber ebend habe ich wieder eine fehlermeldung bekommen
<bekks> Star1504: Was soll das PAsswortändern bringen?
<dadrc> Star1504, sagen wir doch: Kiste plätten, Key-Auth statt Passwort, fail2ban
<bekks> dadrc++
<bekks> Star1504: Alles andere ist Unsinn. Plattmachen, neumachen, absichern.
<Anonymer> Ubnuut 12.04 hat intern 
<dadrc> basti, Samba ist ein immerwährendes Mysterium
<Star1504> ich fahre im ürlaub das jetzt alles abzusichern und nu aufzuspielen kostet sehr viel zeit
<Anonymer> Ubnutu 12.04 hat ein internen fehler endeckt
<basti> dadrc, aber dieses "announcen" muss man normalerweise nicht anstellen, oder?
<dadrc> basti, wenn es auf einem Rechner geht, liegt es eher nicht am "Server"
<Crogge_> Ach du scheisse... kernel panic :/
<basti> am client kann es eigentlich nicht liegen (patriot box). hat bis dato immer funktioniert.
<Anonymer> ich habe mal noch eine frage zu samba
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, wenn ein anderer Rechner die Freigabe sieht, …
<dadrc> Anonymer, einfach fragen
<basti> "sehen" tut er sie ja nicht wirklich. ich kann halt drauf zugreifen, wenn ich den link (smb://blablub) eingebe
<Anonymer> ich kriege irgenwie keine verbindung zwischen ubunutu 12.04 und windows
<bekks> Anonymer: Und was ist deine konkrete Frage zu Samba unter Ubuntu?
<dadrc> basti, wüsste nicht, wie man das Anzeigen der Freigaben verhindern kann, wenn sie denn nutzbar sind
<bekks> dadrc: Kann man.
<bekks> browseable = no
<dadrc> Kann man? browseable?
<dadrc> k
<bekks> Exakt.
<dadrc> basti, check das mal.
<basti> die smb.conf ist bei beiden rechnern exakt gleich
<dadrc> basti, browseable ist eine Option für die Freigabe und hat mit dem Client nichts zu tun
<dadrc> Müsste also irgendwo auf dem Server gesetzt sein
<basti> und in den freigaben unter /var/lib/samba/usershares/ ist diese option in der sichtbaren auch nicht gegeben
<jokrebel> Star1504: Dann lass ihn aus und fahr in Urlaub. Und mach es in Ruhe wenn Du zurück bist.
<dadrc> basti, dann bin ich überfragt
<Anonymer> moment
<Anonymer> ich wollte grade gucken
<Anonymer> muss ich samba den installieren
<bekks> Wenn Du Samba benutzen willst, ist es eine gute Idee, das auch zu installieren.
<Anonymer> ist das nicht schon von haus aus vorhanden
<bekks> Nein.
<Anonymer> und was ist das in etc/samba
<jokrebel> Anonymer: Es gibt Leute die benutzen ausschließlich Linux. Da braucht man keine Windowsfreigasben ala Samba.
<jokrebel> -s
<Anonymer> achso
<bekks> Anonymer: In /etc/samba befinden sich globale globale Konfigurationsdateien für Samba.
<Star1504> ich bräuchte noch mal eure hilfe. Wie sichere ich meine komplette SQL Datenbank ab bzw das verzeichnis 
<Anonymer> ich die habe ich angepasst
<bekks> Star1504: Runterfahren, wegkopieren, in Urlaub gehen.
<Star1504> ;-)
<Star1504> danke 3 tage muss ich noch arbeiten 
<Star1504> will zu mindestens die wichtigsten daten mal sichern 
<bekks> Star1504: Mit dem kaputten System da bei Dir ist an Arbeit nicht zu denken.
<Anonymer> jetzt geht es
<bekks> Runterfahren, in Urlaub gehen, danach sichern und neu aufsetzen. Oder vorher sichern. Vor allem aber runterfahren.
<dadrc> Star1504, wie absichern? Wenn die Kiste kompromittiert ist, helfen auch die schönsten Zugriffsrechte nicht
<Star1504> ja aber ich muss doch die webseiten sichern 
<Star1504> oder können da jetzt auch sicherheitslücken drin sein?
<bekks> Natürlich.
<bekks> Daher bringt Dir das Backup _jetzt_ auch nichts mehr.
<Star1504> na prima 
<bekks> Du brauchst das letzte Backup, von dem Du weisst, dass alles OK war.
<Star1504> das plask macht monatlich backups wo finde ich die
<bekks> Ein vserver ist das, mit Plesk? :D
<bekks> Mein Beileid, frag den Plesk-Support. Das hat mit Ubuntu nichts mehr zu tun.
<bekks> Wenn die Backups auf der selben Kiste liegen, sind sie wertlos.
<dadrc> Generell macht man MySQL-Sicherung mit mysqldump, aber wie bekks schon sagte, die Daten können auch kompromittiert sein → Backups raussuchen
<Star1504> das hört sich ja richtig gut an 
<bekks> Klingt nach einem ausgefeilten Sicherungskonzept.
<Star1504> :'(
<Star1504> mir ist zum lachen nicht mehr zu mute 
<deem> bekks: sie doch nicht so fies :P
<deem> sei*
<bekks> Ich bin nur ehrlich.
<deem> Star1504: wenn du wirklich einen vserver hast, sollte dein anbieter ein backup des hostsystems haben. frag doch mal nett bei denen nach, vielleicht können die idr da was bereitstellen
<Star1504> das ist ein root server 
<deem> oh
<bekks> Aua. Und dann mit Plesk.
<Star1504> ja wirklich aua mir tut das Herz weh 
<Star1504> plesk war für mich die einzigste mölichkeit das andere ist zu viel fachlatein 
<bekks> Plesk ist eine Zumutung, aber nichts womit man Server administrieren sollte.
<Star1504> der angriff hat aus china statt gefunden laut ip zu mindestens 
<bekks> Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben.
<Star1504> findest du wemin da besser 
<bekks> ROFLMAO.
<Star1504> ist auch keine gute lösung 
<bekks> Wer webmin nutzt sollte sofort in den Bau wandern, ernsthaft.
<Star1504> der server lief 5 jahre ohne sorgen 
<deem> bekks: ich weiß gar nicht was ud gegen plesk hast. ich nutz das auch :P
<bekks> Wenn man einen root-Server im Netz hat, sollte man die Kiste auch administrieren können - meine ehrliche Meinung.
<koegs> *auf den Tisch hau* was soll das ganze Offtopic-Gelaber hier?
<bekks> deem: ich habe mehrere Jahre Pleskserver administriert. Und hatte einen wirklich guten Kontakt zum Entwickler.
<bekks> Grauenvolles Zeug.
<Star1504> danke @ bekks du machst mr mut und es kann nicht jeder so gut sein wie du 
<jokrebel> Star1504: Auch nur weil sich vorher keiner dafür interessiert hat.
<jokrebel> und koegs hat recht
<jokrebel> !ot 
<kubine> jokrebel: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<deem> Star1504: wenn man keine ahnung von servern hat und nur ne webseite hosten möchte, sollte man sich wrklich überlegen lieber eine reine webhosting lösung zu kaufen oder einen server admin einzustellen, der auch ahnung hat, was er da tut
<deem> oh... hab geschrieben und nicht geschaut. bin sofort ruhig...
<Star1504> ich war immer der meinung selbst ist der mann aus fehlern lernt mann 
<bekks> Star1504: Und das setzen wir jetzt im OT fort. :)
<Star1504> @bekks bin drüben auch drin 
<basti> verstehe wer will. samba gepurged (vorher wurde auch nichts an der grundinstalltaion geändert), dann wieder die gleiche freigabe erstellt und un geht es. na ja
<jokrebel> Meine erste Voll-Sicherung per DejaDup auf dem T-online-Mediencenter per webdav klappte einwandfrei. nach zeitplan wäre die nächste Sicherung schon seit Wochen fällig, scheiter aber mit einer Fehlermeldung, dass das Verzeichnis bereits exsistiere (Datensicherung fehlgeschalgen - Entry with same name "PC-Sicherungs-Name" exists.) - tagelange recherchen im Internet brachten mich nicht weiter, weshalb ich einen Bug-Report erstellte.
<jokrebel> Ist nun schon fast einen Monat her, aber keinerlei Reaktion. https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/1016137  - Hat hier noch jemand eine Idee. Normal sollte DejaDup doch, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, in dem vorhandenen Server-verzeichnis nur die Änderungen dazuschreiben.
<kubine> Title: Bug #1016137 “deja-dup second Backup with WebDAV failed with Err... : Bugs : Déjà Dup (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ppq> jokrebel: vielleicht wäre es leichter, wenn du deinen webdav space einfach an deinem rechner mountest und mit rsync die daten synchronisierst. das entspricht dann auch einem inkrementellem backup, da rsync nur neue dateien rüberkopiert bzw. alte versionen durch die aktuelle ersetzt. den rsync-befehl könntest du dann per (ana)cron ausführen lassen
<jokrebel> ppq: Aber DejaDup ist doch auch nur ne GUI für rsync dachte ich.
<cronon> hallo
<ppq> jokrebel: dejadup kenne ich nicht. aber wenn das nur ne gui für rsync ist, verkompliziert es das ganze ja erheblich, wenn sowas einfaches nicht geht :(
<jokrebel> Und dieses DejaDup machte für die Erst-Sicherung nen netten Eindruck.
<guntbert> jokrebel: dahinter steckt duplicity, das aber nutzt rsync
<cronon> kann ich den grub auch ohne ein ubuntu benutzen?
<bekks> Klar.
<jokrebel> Aber dann hat es nichts mehr mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun ;-)
<cronon> njaaaa
<k1l> cronon: wie, das fragst du am besten die distribution, die du nutzen willst :)
<cronon> aber hier sind die leute die sich auskennen ;)
<jokrebel> tja
<cronon> ich will eigentlich gar keine bestimmte benutzen
<jokrebel> …nur _nicht_ Ubuntu oder wie?
<cronon> ich dachte an so ne art bootdisk-sammlung auf einer festplatte :)
<cronon> und grub ist der einzige bootmanager den ich kenne
<bekks> Dann bist Du hier leider falsch :)
<cronon> oke :)
<cronon> ehm
<cronon> habt ihr ne idee wo ich fragen könnte?
<k1l> cronon: #linux für generellen linux support, oder den support vom grub
<cronon> das ding ist halt dass ich mir nicht mal sicher bin ob ich überhaupt grub will
<cronon> oder ob es da andere bootmanager gibt die besser für meine zwecke geeignet sind
<jokrebel> …wodurch Du hier nicht richtiger bist <g>
<jokrebel> cronon: Noch ne Chance: Was willst Du denn eigentlich? Vielleich ist ja doch Ubuntu gar nicht so verhehrt für Dich.
<jokrebel> -h+k
<ppq> cronon: hier ist ein interessanter link zu dem thema - das hier allerdings wirklich etwas off-topic ist. komm doch sonst rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic :) http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<kubine> Title: Boot Multiple ISO from USB via Grub2 using Linux | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<jokrebel> Noch mal zurück zu meinem Deja-Dup Problem. Also: Deja-Dup nutzt duplicity was wiederum rsync nutzt, oder? Wie geh ich da jetzt weiter vor? Bin es etwas leid, dass ich da auch den Bug-Report so _gar_ keine Resonanz erhalte.
<jokrebel> +auf
<jokrebel> Siehe auch http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/d-j-dup-entry-with-same-name-sicherung-exists/#post-4520562
<balancer> moin
<balancer> ich such ne lösung um das bild einer webcam +audio über einen linux server auf einer website darzustellen, dass ich quasi mit dem handy schauen kann. hat jemnd einen vorschlag?
<ppq> balancer: "motion" und "zoneminder" sind programme die du dir in dem zusammenhang mal anschauen kannst
<spY|da> zoneminder ist toll 
<ppq> na, wenn das sogar der spion sagt :>
<spY|da> ich hab zoneminder mit 5 netzwerkkameras laufen 
<spY|da> das ist top 
<spY|da> aber ich hab das im lokalen netzwerk laufen 
<spY|da> muesste ich das online verfügbar machen würde ich wohl kotzen 
<spY|da> scheinbar will es mit keiner version neuer als 10.04 richtig laufen 
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Ich habe ein paar Versuche mit DejDup hinter mir. Die Ergebnissse sind ähnlich wie Deine. Eine erste Sicherung geling ziemlich unkompliziert. Ich konnte aber keine fehlerfreie Wiederherstellung erreichen. (Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr an jedes Detail.) Ich habe mir vorgenommen, bei mehr Zeit  genauer zu untersuchen, was  genau bei der Wiederherstellung  nicht klappt.
<into`> kann ich unter linux dateien rekursiv löschen, also von einem verzeichnis die kompletten unterordner, aber jeweils nur dateien die mit . beginnen, also unsichtbare dateien?
<spY|da> ich glaube das macht man mit find 
<bullgard6> into`: Ja, das geht, z. B.mit regex. Es gibt aber auch noch einfachere Lösungen. (Ich habe sie aber nicht parat.)
<ppq> ack, find ist dafür ne gute idee
<ppq> aber unbedingt erstmal ein "echo" vor dem rm befehl setzen bis alles klappt
<ppq> und rm -i zur sicherheit ;)
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Bis zum Restore-Versuch hab ich mich bislang ja noch gar nicht vorgewagt da noch keine Notwendigkeit dafür bestand. Aber gut zu wissen, dass da vielleicht eine weitere schwere Hürde wäre.
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Das Ergebnis meiner ersten Sicherung habe ich etwas analysiert, und es schien mir brauchbar.
<koegs> jokrebel: zu einem sinnvollen backup-konzept gehört natürlich auch, das Restore durchzutesten, aber das weisst du sicher. :)
<jokrebel> koegs: Eigentlich ja … aber …
<bekks> Da war doch vorhin ein Experte mit einem ganz ausgefeilten Konzept hier ;)
<jokrebel> Aber da ich meist mehrere Sicherungsversionen zeitgleich habe, vor allem für das was mir wirklich wichtig ist … ;-) </OT> …Das Deja-Dup-Problem (Standardprogramm in Ubuntu vorinstalliert!) würd mich trotzdem interessieren.
<jokrebel> Aber für heut est mal - Gute Nacht.
<Guest10788> hi
<Guest10788> noch jemand wach?
<Guest10788> :)
<k1l_> !frag
<kubine> k1l_: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Guest10788> wie kann ich firefox auf deutsch umstellen?
<dadrc> firefox-locale-de installieren
<Guest10788> wie geht das??? 
<k1l_> Guest10788: mit der paketverwaltung das paket installieren?
<k1l_> !paketverwaltung > Guest10788 
<kubine> Guest10788: Informationen zu Paketverwaltung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<amazing> hey ich versuche ein spiel über ppa zu installieren, ich hab keinen blassen schimmer warum ds nicht funktioniert, hier no paste service
<amazing> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409577/
<kubine> Title: #ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> !einsteiger > Guest10788 und da solltest du eh mal anfangen mit lesen
<kubine> Guest10788 und da solltest du eh mal anfangen mit lesen: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<dadrc> amazing, ubuntu-version?
<Guest10788> thx
<amazing> dadrc:  10.04 gnome
<k1l_> amazing: er bietet keine pakete für lucid
<dadrc> was k1l_ sagt.
<amazing> oh mist das hab ich nicht gewußt, thx
<k1l_> amazing: das sollte man aber checken, bevor man da fremdquellen ins system ballert.
<Guest10788> hm das Paket ist zwar installiert wie ich sehe aber desto trotz nicht aktiv meine ganze leisten sind immer noch auf englisch ^^ 
<amazing> wie kann ich den die ppa nun am besten wieder entfernen? ich geh normalerweise so vor, unter Software-Paketquellen, ppa entfernen und mach dan im terminal: sudo apt-get update / sudo apt-get upgrade?? is das richtig so?
<k1l_> amazing: ja.
<amazing> Guest10788:  hast du meine privat nachricht gelesen?
<amazing> k1l_: jO danke ^^
<dadrc> amazing, gibt sonst das wunderbare Tool ppa-purge, das deinstalliert auch gleich noch alle Pakete aus dem PPA, aber an sich ist dein Weg vollkommen ok
<k1l_> amazing: wenn du auch die pakete entfernen willst, die das ppa installiert hatte nutzt man am besten ppa-purge
<Guest10788> ja jetzt schon :D
<tobias234> hi wollte fragen wie ist das mit Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon.
<tobias234> die ganze Systemsteuerung etc. alles ist genauso wie im Ubuntu,oder?
<tobias234> also eigentlich ist es ein Ubuntu nur mit anderer oberfläche.
<Crogge_> Neija
<tobias234> alle updates die man saugt sind die gleichen etc.?
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, was die Mint-Typen da gebaut haben
<dadrc> Interessiert uns hier auch wirklich nicht
<dadrc> !mint > tobias234 
<kubine> tobias234: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<Crogge_> Soweit ich weiß basiert das doch auf Ubuntu 12 LTS
<dadrc> Klar, Ubuntu basiert auch auf Debian, trotzdem supporten die kein Ubuntu
<dadrc> Und wir hier kein Mint
<Crogge_> Ach immer diese Engstirnigkeit
<m0tte> :)
<tobias234> hmpf ständig reconnect :( verdammtes unitymedia
<tobias234> Wenn man im Nautilus durch nen Ordner scrollt die leiste wie kann man die dauernd einblenden lassen? bzw wie nennt sich diese Leiste.?
<Crogge_> Die scrollbar?
<k1l_> overlay scrollbars
<dreamon__> tobias234, mit "sudo apt-get remove scrollbar*" kill ich die bei mir immer.
<m0tte> hi thunderbird spielt kein custom sound ab
<m0tte> nur wenn das file im home verzeichnis liegt
<Crogge_> Evt. ein Problem mit den Dateirechten?
<m0tte> danke für den tip ich schau mal 
<k1l_> :( ja
<k1l_> aber nun gn8
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-11
<bullgard6> Wenn ich in http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/user-guide.html rechts oben eingebe 'system tray', erhalte ich die Antwort: "We're sorry...  but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now."  Isrt das bei Euch auch so?
<kubine> Title: Desktop User Guide (at library.gnome.org)
<e11bits> bullgard6: yep
<Frank2012> yep
<Frank2012> :-)
<bullgard6> e11bits, Frank2012: Danke! (Dieser Bug existiert schon Jahre!) 
<maredebianum> moin, gibts ne zentrale Möglichkeit den "Debugspam" der gnome-Programme auf der Kommandozeile abzustellen (stderr)? Außer für jedes Programm einen alias prg="prg 2>/dev/null" zu definieren...
<bekks> Nein.
<maredebianum> meh
<bekks> Wobei die Fehlermeldungen ihren Sinn haben, und Dir sagen, was denn da nicht so funktioniert, wie es soll.
<bekks> Das zu ignorieren ist nicht immer die beste Idee.
<maredebianum> Mich interessieren aber die Debugausgaben nicht, außer es funktioniert *wirklich* was nicht und muss einen Bugreport schreiben. Das ist nicht ERROR level, sondern INFO/WARN bzw. DEBUG level bei zu vielen dieser Programme. Eine Zeile für jeden gedrückten Buchstaben in einem Editor ist nicht OK.
<mistgabel> hallo ...ich hätt gern apache hilfe ... es geht um https
<maredebianum> mistgabel: frag die Frage
<mistgabel> ssl.key und ssl.crt sind im apache schon eingepflegt
<mistgabel> meine fehlermeldung im firefox
<mistgabel> An error occurred during a connection to 172.16.1.52.
<mistgabel> SSL received a record that exceeded the maximum permissible length.
<mistgabel> (Error code: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
<mistgabel> ich habs nach tutorials gemacht ... der schlüssel is 1024 bit stark
<bekks> 12
<maredebianum> SSL korrekt enabled, Port etc.? apache neu gestartet?
<mistgabel> sollte ich das passwort von den keys entfernen?
<mistgabel> port auf apache steht auf 80 und 443 .. ssl enabled
<mistgabel> ich mach ma en terminal auf
<bekks> mistgabel: Welches Ubuntu hast du denn genau?
<mistgabel> bekks:  nich haun, ich bin auf mint hier  duck*
<sysdef> mistgabel: du hast ziemlich sicher den falschen domain namen auf dem richtigen port (bzw. versa vie)
<bekks> mistgabel: Dann hast du hier leider keinen Support.
<maredebianum> virtual host für ssl enabled? a2site ssl
<mistgabel> maredebianum:  ok, ich check das
<sysdef> apache auf mint ist hier 1,5-fach offtopic
<maredebianum> a2ensite, da gibt es glaube ich ein default, das man nur anpassen muss /etc/apache2/sites-available
<mistgabel> maredebianum:  ja ne default-ssl
<bekks> maredebianum: mistgabel: Wir supporten hier kein Mint. Danke.
<mistgabel> ach  maredebianum  hab ich auch schon zugewiesen ... hehe  ...
<mistgabel>  SSLCertificateFile    /etc/apache2/ssl/ssl.crt
<mistgabel>         SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/apache2/ssl/ssl.key
<bekks> mistgabel: Hörst Du bitte auf? Danke.
<mistgabel> wtf  .. bekks  entspannung ... ich brauch apache hilfe...das is inner ubuntu distro gar nicht drin ... ausser im server
<sysdef> ok, ich korrigiere: 2,5-fach offtopic
<bekks> mistgabel: Wir geben keinen Mintsupport. Egal ob Du bei deinem Mint Hilfe brauchst oder nicht. Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst, wende Dich an den Mintsupport.
<bekks> Und damit ist das Thema beendet.
<mistgabel> bekks:  da< war ich schon, die schlafen
<bekks> Das ist uns egal.
<LetoThe2nd> mistgabel: inkorrekt, es ist drin. du wurdest jetzt mehrfach darauf hingewiesen dass mint hier offtopic ist. jetzt ist bitte schluss, das ist eine offizieller hinweis.
<LetoThe2nd> mistgabel: es steht dir selbstverständlich frei #ubuntu-de-offtopic aufzusuchen, aber hier ist ende.
<maredebianum> mistgabel: Meine Notizen hier könnten dir helfen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409587/
<kubine> Title: apache ssl › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mistgabel> an die die mich hier höflich auf etwas hinweisen,  untersucht mal eure popos nach holzspänen...könnte ein stock dirn sein.... danke  maredebianum  angenehme woche
<Fussel> moin, ich vermute cpufreqd stürzt bei mir als ab, die fehlermeldung hab ich nu leider wechgeklickt
<LetoThe2nd> kennt gerade jemand ne einfache möglichkeit um auf der linken seite song a wiederzugeben und auf der rechten song b? optimalerweise mit swap-button :)
<Fussel> mal rebooten, dann kommt se hoffentlich wieder
<Fussel> hmpf, den fehlerbericht kann man ja nicht copieren
<catweazle> Fussel: geht kein Schirmschuss?
<zeitsofa> LetoThe2nd: afaik mit jackd und "mixxx"
<zeitsofa> LetoThe2nd: http://www.mixxx.org/
<kubine> Title: Mixxx - Free MP3 DJ Mixing Software (at www.mixxx.org)
<LetoThe2nd> zeitsofa: thx, mal schauen.
<Fussel> catweazle, ah, wär ne idee, ich war auf nopaste versteift. reboot :)
<Fussel> jetzt kommt die meldung nimmi :(
<Fussel> aber er bleibt immer im performance-mode
<beaver74> Fussel, sicher dass die Meldung nicht auch unter /var/log/ gespeichert wird?
<Fussel> ich schau mal
<beaver74> Fussel, hattest du den gewünschten governor in in /etc/sysfs.conf eingetragen oder anders dem /sys mitgeteilt?
<Fussel> beaver74, nö
<Fussel> evtl. hilft dashier
<Fussel> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409592/
<kubine> Title: cpufreqd › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> Fussel, "Per Design - it's a feature, not a bug - wird der Rechner mit dem Governor performance gestartet. Nach kurzer Zeit (wenige Minuten) übernimmt der neue Dienst ondemand die Aufgabe, den Governor ondemand zu aktivieren." - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung
<kubine> Title: Prozessortaktung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> ok, wenn er crashed wird er das wohl nicht tun
<Fussel> das im performance-mode startet stört mich nicht, aber dann lässt es sich nicht umstellen
<Fussel> jo
<beaver74> Fussel, kannst du den Dienst den restarten?
<k1l_> performance mode ist bei boot normal.
<k1l_> guck mal in welchen states er umschaltet (steht auf der wiki seite)
<beaver74> laut dem paste hat es sich da ausgeschaltet, k1l_ :)
<makk> hi, kann mir wer sagen wie man die meldungen im xchat nicht mehr angezeigt bekommt das leute kommen und gehen?
<k1l_> makk: rechte maus auf den channel namen, settings, und dann hide join/part
<Fussel> hab ich versucht zu restarten, aber ich glaub, da bin ich zu doof dazu
<makk> vielen dank
<Fussel> ja, wie restarte ich den cpufreqd eigentlich? damit ich das mal sicher weiß
<k1l_> Fussel: sudo service <dienstname> [start|stop|restart|...] 
<bullgard6> Fussel:  Im Prinzip wie jeden laufenden Prozess. Aber Vorsicht! Besser ist es, wenn Du den Rechner neustartest (falls ein cpufreq-Neustart überhaupt nötig sein sollte.)
<beaver74> bullgard6, warum sollte ein Neustart 'besser' sein?
<bullgard6> beaver74: Weil in der Zwischenzeit sich die CPU schon überhitzt haben könnte.
<Fussel> danke k1l_ 
<beaver74> naja.. dann sollte der Rechner abschalten
<Fussel> wiso sollte sie überhitzen?
<catweazle> der taktet von alleine runter wenn er zu heiß wird
<Fussel> hm, nach dem restart gehts
<beaver74> bullgard6, überhitzte CPUs gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr.. es sei denn man schraubt an der Spannung
<beaver74> Fussel, läuft jetzt im gewünschtem Governor und cpufreqd ist stabil?
<Fussel> laut dem indikator schon
<Fussel> ich such wie ich das im terminal ausles
<k1l_> Fussel: schau doch erstmal ob er auch in die states wechselt
<k1l_> vlt ist das auch nur nen anzeigefehler oder so
<beaver74> Fussel, wird alles auf o.g. Webseite erklärt
<Fussel> :)
<Fussel> hm, nö, macht er nicht
<Fussel> also der governor wechselt nicht
<Valko> habt ihrn plan wie ich den eingehenden traffic einer bestimmten IP, auf eine interne IP weiterleiten kann?
<Valko> und umgekehrt genauso?
<bekks> Valko: iptables
<makk> es gibt ein route command, versuchs mal damit
<bekks> route hat damit genau nichts zu tun.
<Valko> okay, danke
<k1l_> Valko: das sollte eigentlich dein router können
<Valko> ja kann er auch, es geht aber um einen server mit ner vm
<Valko> der server hat zwei externe IPs, und der traffic einer externen IP soll auf die vm weitergehen
<bekks> iptables.
<bekks> Du kannst natürlich auch einfach das zweite Interface des Hosts nicht konfigurieren, und die VM auf das zweite Interface bridgen und erst in der VM konfigurieren.
<bekks> (Vorausgesetzt du verwendest VirtualBox).
<Valko> es gibt keine zwei interfaces
<Valko> eht0 is da und hat beide IPs
<Valko> sonst hätte ich ja das problem mit dieser lösung gar nicht
<bekks> Dann würde ich es genau so machen. Die zweite IP nicht im Host sondern in der VM konfigurieren und das Ding bridgen.
<n00b_> for i in {1..2}; do brctl addbr iplink$i; done
<n00b_> dann eth0 drantackern
<bekks> n00b_: Was genau soll das bringen?
<bekks> n00b_: Blödsinn.
<n00b_> ip a a ip1 && ip2
<Valko> ich hab ein bissel schiss das ich mir den server zerschieße und der dann off ist :D
<Valko> ich probier das erstmal zu hause aufm homeserver und dann aufm root
<bekks> Valko: Wenn Du die IP auf eth0 nicht anfasst, kann Dir nicht viel passieren. eth0:0 setzt Du nicht auf dem Host, sondern nur in der VM.
<bekks> Valko: Welches Ubuntu verwendeste Du genau?
<Valko> auf dem server läuft debian
<Valko> und in der VM windows server 2008
<k1l_> Valko: :X das tangiert als ubuntu eher gar nicht
<Valko> bitte?
<koegs> Valko: du bist hier falsch
<bekks> Valko: Dann habe ich leider kein Photo für Dich. Hier ist kein Debiansupport.
<k1l_> Valko: debian support bitte bei den debian jungs :)
<Valko> ja gut, dann geh ich mal zu denen :/
<Valko> eins hab ich aber noch: ich hab acer aspire one 522
<Valko> das friert immer ein, wenn ich ne wlan verbindung herstelle, da läuft ubuntu 12.04 LTS drauf
<bekks> Mit Ubuntu?
<koegs> Valko: dmesg, syslog
<Valko> ja, im netz hab ich ne lösun gefunden, wo man aber für die LAN karte deaktivieren muss
<bekks> Valko: und uname -a bitte auch noch.
<bekks> Die LAN Karte muss man niemals deaktivieren.
<Valko> es soll laut netz ein treiberproblem sein
<Valko> irgendwas mit dem kernel oder so, es gibt teilweise linux versionen, die starten erst gar nicht auf der kiste, je nach kernel
<koegs> Valko: kannst du bitte mal deinen tollen Quellen nennen, damit wir uns ein Bild davon machen können?
<k1l_> Valko: welche karten sind denn verbaut? (lspci nopasten)
<Valko> wartet mal, ich such kurz...
<bekks> Valko: Erstmal bitte die angeforderten Informationen...
<Valko> jo, gibt mir nen augenblick...
<Valko> kann ich euch grad nicht mit dienen, ich komm nicht an den rechner dran
<Valko> ich nerv ich heut abend nochmal damit
<mrkramps> jungs, mir dampft die bluse… ich möchte hier eine smb freigabe einrichten und habe, wie im wikiartikel zu samba beschrieben, eine einfache, öffentliche freigabe in der smb.conf eingetragen
<mrkramps> trotzdem verlangt mein client jedesmal ein passwort für die freigabe
<mrkramps> was läuft hier falsch?
<mrkramps> ok, ist vielleicht etwas früh für solche fragen
<beaver74> mrkramps, du solltest wenn dann mal deine smb.conf pasten .. ansonsten wird dir keiner helfen können.
<mrkramps> beaver74, die ist standard mit zusätzlichem eintrag für die freigabe: [Freigabe], path = /media/freigabe, public = yes, writeable = yes
<mrkramps> das hat für mich in dieser form eigentlich auch immer funktioniert
<mrkramps> ubuntu-version ist 12.04
<mrkramps> host wie client
<beaver74> paste bitte die Datei
<bekks> Wieso verwendest Du dann Samba und nicht NFS?
<beaver74> mrkramps, um ohne Passwort zugreifen zu können, muss afaik die Global Sektion angepasst werden
<mrkramps> bekks, weil später noch zwei oder mehr windows clients dazukommen
<beaver74> mrkramps, hört sich nach einem nicht korrekt gesetztem security = an .. aber ist nur geraten, weil die Datei ja nicht vorliegt ;)
<mrkramps> momente
<mrkramps> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409597/
<kubine> Title: smb.conf › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> mrkramps, schau dir mal bitte die Hinweise zu 'security = user' in der Datei an
<beaver74> auch wenn die Zeile auskommentiert ist, dürfte sie default sein
<mrkramps> aber das sollte doch kein problem sein, wenn map to guest = Bad User und usershare allow guests = Yes gesetzt sind
<beaver74> hm, das kann ich dir nicht sagen
<bekks> Ich würde nicht darauf vertrauen, wenn es nicht explizit konfiguriert ist.
<mrkramps> bekks, ist es ja
<mrkramps> standardmäßig in diesem fall
<apricot1> kann man in Unity für unterschiedliche Arbetsflächen auch unterschiedliche Hintergründe verwenden ?
<beaver74> mrkramps, dann wäre ja die gesamte Sicherheit standardmäßig deaktiviert.. also security = user würde gar nicht erst greifen .. kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen
<bekks> mrkramps: Es ist nicht explizit konfiguriert.
<bekks> In deinerDatei steht ein # davor.
<beaver74> mrkramps, und räume die Datei auf, die ist ja so was von unübersichtlich ;)
<mrkramps> beaver74, das kommt, wenn's läuft
<mrkramps> erst fertig machen, dann wieder alles kaputt
<beaver74> ja, stimmt schon .. aus dem Grund auch das ;)
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag kann ich in Nautilus auch nach 2 Dateiendungen suchen  ?
<mrkramps> hm, ich glaube, es war nicht das auskommentieren… mein client fordert einfach, dass das passwort verschlüsselt übertragen wird
<IchGuckLive> also gibt es bei Nautilus einn such Trennzeichen  ngc Irgendwas dxf 
<mrkramps> beaver74, bekks, erstmal dankeschön… soweit scheint es zu funktionieren
<koegs> zusammenstreichen und aufräumen hilft viel bei smb.conf
<mrkramps> jetzt kann ich es wieder kaputtkonfigurieren
<bullgard6> LANG=de_DE.UTF-8; LANGUAGE=de_DE:en; Wie kann ich die GNOME Shell 3.4 vorüberghend dazu bringen, alles auf Englisch anzuzeigen?
<koegs> eine einfache, auf notwendigste reduzierte conf: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409602/
<kubine> Title: smb.conf › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> export LANGUAGE=en_US:en
<mrkramps> danke koegs 
<beaver74> mrkramps, was hast du denn jetzt gemacht, dass es funktioniert?
<koegs> encrypt passwords = true würde ich raten
<mrkramps> koegs, aight
<apricot1> habe  verschlüsselte Home+Swap. Möchte aber 'Ruhezustand' nutzen. Kann ich einfach die aktuelle Swap-Partition neu als unverschlüsselte Swap formatieren, oder gibt das Ärger?
<beaver74> mrkramps, musst du dann nicht immer noch ein pw eingeben, wolltest du das nicht umgehen.. oder habe ich dich da falsch verstanden?
<mrkramps> die clients sollen einfach als gäste mit vollen rechten auf die freigabe zugreifen können
<mrkramps> beaver74, sicherheit ist hier kein wirkliches thema - das muss vor allen dingen idiotensicher sein
<Lokke> hallo welt
<Lokke> ich ahbe mir vor kurzem ubuntu installiert und anschließend meinen zweiten Monitor aktivieren wollen.
<Lokke> nun habe ich dies über das Tool "Nvidia X Server Setings" getan
<Lokke> mein zweiter Monitor ist aktiv und an der richtigen Position doch ahbe ich auf dem zweiten monitor weder ein Hintergrundbild noch ein Menü
<Lokke> Unter "Anzeigegeräte wird mir auch nur ein Monitor angezeigt
<Lokke> was kann ich tun?
<Lokke> ich aknn auch kein fenster auf meinen zweiten Monitor verschieben. dort wird mir nur der mauszeiger angezeigt
<Lokke> wenn ich einen screenshot von meinem desktop machen möchte wird mir auf desem auch nur der funktionierende bildschrimausschmitt angezeigt
<beaver74> mrkramps, vielleicht ist es sinnvoll deine Firewall im Router noch zu konfigurieren - http://gertranssmb3.berlios.de/output/securing-samba.html#id2543567 'Verwendung einer Firewall'
<kubine> Title: Kapitel 15. Samba absichern (at gertranssmb3.berlios.de)
<Lokke> http://h9.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2012i6li8.png
<koegs> Lokke: stell bei configuration mal auf "Twinview", das ist wahrscheinlich eher das, was du möchtest
<koegs> beaver74: das ist unnötig, wenn ein normaler (DSL)-Router verwendet wird und die Kiste nicht in der DMZ steht...
<Lokke> wenn ich winview aktiviere und anschließend auf apply klicke bekomme ich eine fehlermeldung mit dem inhalt "Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: 1600x900 @1600x900 +0+0, CRT-1: 1600x900 @1600x900 +1600+0' (Mode 3200x900, id: 50) on X screen 0."
<Lokke> twinview*
<bullgard6> mrkramps: Deine Antwort ist falsch.
<koegs> Lokke: starte das Tool mal als Admin und dann benutz "Save to X Configuration File"
<koegs> anstatt apply
<Lokke> mal kurz für doofe.. wie strate ich das tool als admin?
<k1l> Lokke: hast du auch twinview angegeben?
<k1l> oder hast du 2. xserver ausgewählt?
<Lokke> im Moment ist es so eingestellt wie auf dem Screenshot oben zu sehen 
<k1l> Lokke: ja und das geht nicht
<k1l> du musst bei configuration auf twinview stellen
<Lokke> soweit sind wir doch schon ;) doch bekomme ich bei dem fersuch die fehlermeldung, welche ich oben zitiert habe
<Lokke> nun stehe ich vor der frage, wie ich das tool als "admin" starte
<makk> terminal oeffnen und sudo nvidia-co..... wie auch immer das tool heist
<k1l> nicht sudo
<k1l> gksu für gui programme
<makk> lol
<k1l> !sudo > makk 
<kubine> makk: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> und das tootl heisst nvidia-settings
<Lokke> danke
<Lokke> ich starte nun den xserver neu
<Lokke> udn schau ob alles funktioniert ;)
<Lokke> danke euch ;)
<makk> k1l, danke fuer die info hatte noch nie probleme mit sudo. Gut zu wissen das mit gksudo
<k1l> makk: das wilde sudo nutzen ist meistens der auslöser für die rechte-probleme die hier aufschlagen
<Lokke_> ja das ganze funktioniert schon wesentlich besser ;) danke
<makk> normal geb ich meinem root einfach und passwort und wechsel komplett in root unter nem terminal :)
<makk> sorry fuer den Satz
<k1l> makk: das ist unter ubuntu so nicht vorgesehen. 
<makk> jo hab ich mitbekommen, habs mir auch schon abgewohnt, sudo scheint ja sicherer zu sein
<Lokke_> irgendwie gefällt mir die grafische oberfläche von ubuntu nciht mehr..
<k1l> !desktops > Lokke_ such dir halt was aus
<kubine> Lokke_ such dir halt was aus: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<Lokke_> warum habe ich nun auf jedem monitor ein panel?
<Lokke_> gnome3?
<Lokke_> seit wann gibt es denn sowas?
<k1l> Lokke_: schon eine ganze weile. unity baut auch auf den gnome3 auf. ob man den 2. launcher abstellen kann weiß ich aktuell gar nicht
<k1l> (bei unity)
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/107583/remove-duplicate-second-unity-launcher-on-dual-screen
<kubine> Title: multiple monitors - Remove Duplicate Second Unity Launcher on Dual Screen - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vlt> k1l: Das könnte vlt sein.
<k1l> vlt: deine nick-wahl erscheint hier eher nicht alltagstauglich :)
<e11bits> Jetzt habe ich schon in ein paar Kanälen vergeblich gefragt, da kann ich das ja auch hier versuchen. (Ich hoffe ich muss das jetzt nicht übersetzen) ;)
<e11bits> I have this linux device driver for Realtek Ethernet controllers that I placed in /usr/src and added to dkms. If I use dkms manually the module gets built and installed and everything is fine. But if I download a new kernel image installation hangs when dkms kicks in. Where can I see what's happening? I'm pretty sure there is something wrong with my dkms.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086041 (feel free to point me to a more appr
<e11bits> opriate channel)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> e11bits: vielleicht machst du dir auch die mühe, einen deutschen Text zu schreiben, dann wirds eher was
<k1l> e11bits: warum nimmst du diesen weg? was ist mit dem kernel modul? welches ubuntu ist das? wo ist das eigentliche problem?
<e11bits> koegs: Ich habe diesen Linux Gerätetreiber für Realtek-Ethernet-Controller, den ich in /usr/src platziert und zu DKMS hinzugefügt habe. Wenn ich DKMS manuell verwende wird das Modul gebaut und installiert und alles ist gut. Aber wenn ich ein neues Kernel-Image downloade hängt die Installation sobald DKMS anspringt. Wo kann ich sehen, was passiert? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass etwas falsch mit meiner dkms.conf Datei ist: http
<e11bits> ://paste.ubuntu.com/1086041 (Zögern Sie nicht mich an einen besseren Kanal zu verweisen)
<blueonyx> hi, ich will grub reparieren, aber der usb stick von dem ich boote bringt die devices durcheinander, weil er als sda erkannt wird, kann ich dem vor dem chroot irgwie verstecken?
<e11bits> k1l: Ich brauche auf dem Rechner ein funktionierendes WOL. Mit dem unter 12.04 benutzten Kernelmodul für die Netzwerkkarte funktioniert kein WOL. Dann habe ich mir die Sourcen für ein Kernelmodul vom Hersteller der Netzwerkkarte besorgt. Damit funktioniert WOL. Damit bei jedem Kernel update auch dieses Modul gebaut wird benutze ich DKMS.
<dadrc> blueonyx, was schadet es denn, wenn die Device andere Namen haben? Dafür gibt es doch UUIDs
<blueonyx> dadrc: im grub config steht was von hd(2,...)?
<blueonyx> hmm
<dadrc> blueonyx, ah, das meinst du. Sorry, falsch verstanden. Was genau ist denn eigentlich das unsprüngliche Problem?
<blueonyx> grub-install sagt, dass xfs keinen platz für DOS-stlyle boot lässund will darum nicht installieren
<blueonyx> der ursprung ist, dass beim boot nur nen blinkendes _ kommt und sonst nix ;)
<egoessentia> servus alle)
<dadrc> blueonyx, hast du mal die genaue Fehlermeldung von grub?
<dadrc> also, grub-install?
<blueonyx> omg, habs versucht auf ne partition zu installieren
<blueonyx> also /dev/sdb1 statt /dev/sdb
<dadrc> Also geht's jetzt?
<blueonyx> der repair, ja danke
<blueonyx> ah der fehler war wohl falsche reihenfolge im bios, wie auch immer die sich verstellt hat...
<bullgard6> Welcher Befehl erweitert die Anzahl der zulässigen Fenster in Irssi über 20 hinaus?
<sdx23> Keiner. Wie kommst du darauf, dass es da eine Beschränkung gäbe?
<zeitsofa> bullgard6: winfach weitere fesnter öffnen. ggf musst du dein theme anpassen wenn du die angezeigt bekommen willst. hatte mal eins da waren irgend wie nicht alle zusehen
<hasdf> mein Bildbetrachter öffnet sich nicht mehr, was kann ich machen? Neu-Installieren löst das Problem nicht.
<ppq> hasdf: welchen nutzt du denn?
<hasdf> eog
<koegs> hasdf: was passiert, wenn du die anwendung im terminal startest?
<ppq> hasdf: sieh doch mal in deinem ~/.config nach, ob eog da ein konfugirationsverzeichnis hat. das kannst du testweise mal umbenennen oder woanders hin verschieben, damit eine neue konfiguration angelegt wird, vielleicht hängt das damit zusammen.
<hasdf> eog im terminal: (eog:6203): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Zeitüberschreitung wurde erreicht
<hasdf> auch nach umbenennen von ~/config/eog
<ppq> in der .xsession-errors vielleicht noch was hilfreiches?
<el_> hi Leute 
<el_> ich habe folgendes Problem 
<el_> beim abspielen von mp4 oder anderen video formaten habe ich probleme das bildmaterial zu sehen
<el_> tonausgabe funktioniert einwandfrei
<hasdf> ppq, das gleiche wie die terminal ausgabe
<k1l> !codecs > el_ 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs
<kubine> Title: Codecs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard6> sdx23 1. Esc, Q wählt Kanal 11. Esc,O wählt Kanal 19. Aber Esc,P wählt keinen Kanal aus. Warum nicht? Der Befehl '/window 20' funktioniert.
<bullgard6> zeitsofa: "Fenster öffnen" ist ja nicht eindeutig: Man muß beides machen: i.) /channel add -auto #Kanalname; ii.) /join #Kanalname. Dann erst wird ein neues Fenster erstellt.
<sdx23> bullgard6: weil nur die ersten 19 keybinds haben. Wenn du mehr willst, musst du die eben erstellen.
<hasdf> ppq, scheitert an der verbindung gnome - eog --> ich nehm mirage. danke trotzdem
<bullgard6> sdx23 Das war jameine Frageoben: Wie erstellt man weitere Tastenbindungen?
<sdx23> Nein, deine Frage oben war, warum man nur eine Maximalzahl an Fenstern öffnen kann, was wie geschrieben nicht der Fall ist.
<bullgard6> sdx23 Wie erstellt man weitere Tastenbindungen?
<sdx23> bullgard6: /help bind # hat sogar ein Beispiel dabei.
<sdx23> Sonst gibt's auch ein paar nette Skripte, zum Fensterwechseln.
<matzexh> ich benutze den google calendar in evolution und evolution friert jedes mal komplett ein, wenn ich von Mail in Kalender wechseln will. Irgendjamend eine Idee was ich machen kann?
<k1l> ich habe ein ähnliches phänomen in thunderbird :/
<matzexh> mir würde es schon reichen, wenn ich wüsste welche config files ich löschen muss, damit evolution im kalender wieder bei 0 anfängt und ich den google calendar neu anlegen kann.. evtl. funktioniert ja das, hat da jemand einen tipp?
<dadrc>  Müsste ~/.local/share/evolution/calendar sein
<matzexh> dadrc, das umzubennen/löschen bringt auch keine besserung
<bullgard6> matzexh: Vielleicht hilft es, Benutzermenü Systemeinstellungen  Persönlich Online-Konten Google Kalender AUS/AN zu toggeln.
<matzexh> bullgard6, ich hab da keinen Punkt online-konten  o.0
<bullgard6> matzexh: Du hast wahrscheinlich noch ein DEB-Paket nicht installiert.
<matzexh> bullgard6, ? etwas genauer bitte :)
<deem> matzexh: du hast vermutlich kein gnome3. unter gnome3 liegt das glaube ich da, wo bullgard6 sagte
<bullgard6> Nein, mein Lieber. Ich weiß im Moment selbst nicht, welches es ist  Guck zuerst in Synaptik nach.
<matzexh> ah... ich habe ubuntu 12.04 mit unity am laufen
<bullgard6> Ach so.Vielleicht ist das in Unity anders gelöst.
<apricot1> beim Versuch Dropbx zu installieren erhalte ich die Meldung 'Nautilus' muss installiert sein. Dann nichts merh. Nautilus ISt installiert
<apricot1> Ubuntu 12.04 + Unity
<ppq> apricot1: nautilus braucht man nichtmal dafür. guck mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dropbox#Sonstige-Desktopumgebungen
<kubine> Title: Dropbox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> mit der methode sollte es klappen
<apricot1> danke
<_Phil_> habe die ehre. 
<dreamon> Habe mit dd ein Image einer ganzen Festplatte gezogen. Es gab doch mal ein Wiki wie man nun daraus eine bestimmt Partition Mounten kann.
<dreamon> Ah ist unter dd zu finden... hat sich erledigt
<ppq> jo, mit offset angabe als mountoption
<dreamon> ppq, Ja, genau.. Ich liebe es.. auch wenn man etwas Rechnen und Überlegen muß.. aber einfach Geil
<m0tte> hallo, bei flash bekomme ich im dual-monitor-setup nur vollbild auf dem primären monitor
<hasdf> m0tte, gleiches problem hier. 
<m0tte> könnte ja den 1. moni aus machen aber das irgendwie keine lösung :)
<hasdf> keine lösung aber sehenswert: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-game-maximizer/
<kubine> Title: Flash Game Maximizer :: Add-ons for Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<m0tte> k danke sehe es mir mal an
<m0tte> hey supi in verbindung mit f11 im browser ist das annehmbar thX
<apricot1> ppq, danke für den 'dropbox'-Tip. Wusste gar nicht, dass das alles so schön einfach ist :-)
<newan> Hallo zusammen, würde gerne mein ubuntu automatisch beim runterfahren backupen. einer nen tipp wie ich ein script beim runterfahren ausführen kann
<apricot1> Leider ist mir der PC wieder abgestürzt. Liegt aber nicht da dran; das macht er öfter - denke wegen Unity, Compiz-Config
<newan> noch schöner wäre nen fenster mit Backup läuft X% erledigt. Programmieren wird klappen( kann ich normal) hab nur dabei keine linux erfahrung
<ppq> newan: das ist gut, dann hast du ja keine berührungsängste was doku angeht :) rsync kann alles was du brauchst
<ppq> newan: in den shutdown-vorgang einbetten kannst du das mit upstart:
<ppq> !upstart > newan 
<kubine> newan: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<newan> ne Doku ist kein thema war auch nur wie du sagtest auf der suche nach den suchbegriffen / bzw dokutiteln ;-)
<newan> bleibt nur wie ich grafik was ausgeben kann ;-)
<ppq> newan: rsync hat einen (text-)fortschrittsbalken
<ppq> du könntest ein terminalfenster öffnen lassen, wo dann das rsync drin läuft
<newan> o.k ich meld mich bei detail problemen
<newan> danke erstmal
<ppq> keine ursache. was upstart angeht, bin ich nicht sicher, wie das mit prozessen umgeht die lange laufen. ob es die dann killt oder so.
<ppq> zur not eben ein script schreiben, das das backup macht und dann runterfährt
<dadrc> hat außerdem den vorteil, dass du die kiste auch noch runterfahren kannst, ohne ein backup zu machen
<k1l> hat dejadup nicht sowas wie "beim shutdown backupen"?
<newan> k1l das schau ich mal nach, wäre ja perfekt ;-)
<k1l> bin mir gerade auch nicht sicher, ob das da war. hatte das ma irgendwo gesehen
<newan> luckybackup
<newan> macht zwar beim start nicht beim shutdown aber o.k ;-)
<k1l> das würde auch per hand mit anacron gehen
<jokrebel_> Tobsen: Fix bitte Fix deine Vervindung ;-)
<jokrebel_> -v+b
<jokrebel_> Tobsen: Verbindung wieder gut?
<Tobsen> joa...
<Tobsen> X-Chat hatte sich ein paar mal aufgehangen
<Star1504> hallo @ all 
<LuGiX> Hallo! Ich habe ein problem: ich will Gruppenrichtlinien im sudoers-file definieren, aber die Benutzer können die Befehle immer noch ausführen, Beispiel: ich will shutdown für den Benutzer test nicht zulassen, also  ergänze ich zur sudoers: test ALL = ALL; test ALL = NOEXEC: /sbin/shutdown, aber es funktioniert nicht
<LuGiX> Ich hab gesehen, dass es auch mit einer shutdown.allow in 7etc gehen soll, funktioniert aber auch nicht
<jokrebel_> LuGiX: Ist dem normalen User (und vor allem Gast) ein Shutdown nicht sowieso nicht erlaubt?
<LuGiX> Das sollte eigentlich der Fall sein, ja
<LuGiX> in meiner sudoers ist nur root drin und die grupp admin, und der benutzer test ist nur in der gruppe admin drin
<jokrebel_> LuGiX: Vielleicht hift Dir ja http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren schon weiter.
<kubine> Title: Herunterfahren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> LuGiX: Dann nimm ihn halt aus admin raus. Endweder er soll administrien können oder nicht.
<LuGiX> Ja, aber ich will die gruppe admin von root trennen , nur root soll herunterfahren dürfen in dem fall
<LuGiX> und wenn ich in der erste zeile schreibe: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL; und in der zweiten: %admin ALL = NOEXEC: /sbin/shutdown, sollte das doch klappten, weil die zweite zeile die erste überschreibt?
<holish> join #ubuntu
<holish> und das slash vergessen, sorry
<jokrebel_> LuGiX: Kann ich so weder bestätigen noch wiederlegen. Vielleicht schlägt aber ja auch das ALL alles andere?
<newan> wie kann man den ein upstartscript debuggen
<newan> irgendwie wird das wiki beispielscript bei mir nicht uasgefüht
<LuGiX> jokrebel: wenn ich VISUDO als NOEXEC schreibe, damit geht es nur mit shutdown uä. nicht
<kltrg> Hi. Ich würde gerne das, was ich in mein Mikro spreche live über den Kopfhörerausgang abhören. Wie ist das möglich?
<Valko> mit einem mikro dasn monitoring ausgang hat
<kltrg> Valko, Gehts nicht über Software?
<Valko> ja auch, aber nur mit latenz
<Valko> du würdest anfangen zu stottern, weil du dich mit verzögerung hörst
<ppq> kltrg: öffne mal den alsamixer. im "wiedergabe" modus (wird oben angezeigt, kann man per F-taste wechseln) gibt es einen mic regler, den kannst du hochstellen
<ppq> hint: auch wenn nix mehr angezeigt wird, kannst du noch weiter nach rechts gehen mit den pfeiltasten, dann werden die folgenden regler sichtbat
<jokrebel_> Valko: Das Problem hat doch jeder Redner in nem größeren Saal.
<Valko> wieso jokrebel?
<Valko> das is analog und wird meist direkt durchgegeben, ohne große verzögerung
<dreamon> Bekomme immer wieder einen Problembericht dass samba abgestürzt sei. Hab aber bisher noch keinerlei probleme gehabt. 
<kltrg> ppq, Hab Mic und Mic Boost voll aufgedreht und höre nichts
<ppq> kltrg: vielleicht ist noch irgendwo was gemutet
<ppq> kltrg: kann auch sein, dass der regler line-in oder so heißt
<ppq> probier einfach mal wild rum ;)
<kltrg> ppq, Das tue ich
<kltrg> ppq, Was ist Auto Mute Mode?
<ppq> kltrg: keine ahnung, nie gehört. es hängt von deiner soundkarte ab, welche regler/schalter es gibt und wie sie heißen. aber das hab ich noch nie gehört ;)
<jokrebel_> kltrg: Hört sich nach automatischer Stummschaltung an. Vielleicht um Rückkopplungen zu vermeiden?
<ppq> kltrg: könnte mir vorstellen, dass damit automatisch die lautsprecher gemutet werden, wenn man einen kopfhörer anschließt
<jokrebel_> ...oder was ppq sagt.
<kltrg> Was ppq beschreibt passiert sowohl bei Enabled wie bei Disabled
<ppq> tja, dann ist ppq ratlos
<_moep_> hey ich nutz alsamixer für mein audiofoo und pulse. ich habe immer wenn ich anfange zu rede ein brummen drin. das Mic selbst ist nicht zu laut eingestellt. Von windows-nutzern kam die frage ob ich sowas wie "Mikrofon-boost" anhabe. mangels windows natürlich nicht oder gibt es nen pendant das automatisch an is?
<kltrg> Ich auch, dann muss es auch ohne gehen, danke für die Mühe
<ppq> _moep_: wenn du mehrere regler im alsamixer und von pulse hast, die die lautstärke beeinflussen, ist wohl einer davon voll aufgedreht und ein anderer dafür niedrig. --> übersteuert
<ppq> kannst ja mal angleichen und gucken obs besser wird
<jokrebel_> _moep_: Auch im Alsamixer gibt es eventuell ein Mic-Boost, ja.
<LuGiX> Ich glaub ich habs raus, ich muss verhndern dass shutdoen mit irgenwelchen parametern gestartet wird
<_moep_> jokrebel_: in meinem fall nicht
<_moep_> ppq: das einzige was manchmal voll aufgedreht ist, ist der master
<r3d3> ich such ein layoutprogramm mit dem man z.B einen flyer erstellen kann sowas wie quark express
<dAnjou> r3d3: für welches level soll das sein? anfänger, fortgeschrittene, experten?
<r3d3> dAnjou, fortgeschritten 
<dAnjou> r3d3: dann guck mal hier http://www.scribus.net/canvas/Scribus
<kubine> Title: Scribus.net (at www.scribus.net)
<LuGiX> Frage: was muss ich in die sudoers-fie eintragen, damit ein benutzer in / keine dateien anlegen darf mit touch?
<LuGiX> ich habe das versucht: !/bin/touch /*
<r3d3> dAnjou, super danke
<ffelix> Weiß jemand, ob man in ubuntu sowohl die grafikkarte (dual-dvi) als auch die integrierte grafik des mainboards (hdmi) nutzen kann?
<ffelix> Hab zwei TFTs und nutze zb in windows den hdmi out um videos auf dem fernseher auszugeben
<ffelix> Bei Anzeigegeräte werden nur die zwei TFTs angezeigt
<ppq> ffelix: nein, in der regel geht das nicht. zumindest, wenn nicht beide von nvidia oder beide von ati sind, dann könnte da per "crossfire" oder "wie-auch-immer-das-zeug-bei-nvidia-heißt" was zu machen sein
<ffelix> Schade, danke ppq 
<ppq> ffelix: gleiches gilt übrigens für mehrere dedizierte grafikkarten im rechner
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> ist es möglich mit "kill" auch nen prozess zu beenden anhand des namens? oder geht das nur mit pkill?
<ring0> subz3r0, dafür wirst du wohl pkill nutzen müssen
<subz3r0> werde wohl "killall" nutzen. pkill kann ich leider nicht ohne weiteres installen :)
<subz3r0> ring0, thx anyway :)
<subz3r0> versuche gerade nen bash script zu schreiben, welches mir immer die aktuellste svn entpackt die er im verzeichnis findet. BSP: program-svn008-x64.tar.gz, program-svn1201-x64.tar.gz
<subz3r0> hierbei soll er natürlich die 1201 entpacken
<subz3r0> jemand ne idee? 
<dAnjou> subz3r0: und warum nimmste nich einfach direkt die quellen per svn?
<subz3r0> geht nicht von dem system aus
<dAnjou> wie kommen die dateien auf den rechner?
<subz3r0> ftp
<dAnjou> kannst du nich, übers dateidatum gehen?
<dAnjou> oah
<dAnjou> komma zu viel
<subz3r0> wüsste nicht wie :)
<bekks> ls -lrt|tail -1 ...
<subz3r0> sind auch meine ersten ernsten gehversuche mit dem bash scripting
<dAnjou>  ls -lt | head -n 1
<dAnjou> oh, -t sortiert so rum?
<dAnjou> ach ne, -r
<subz3r0> aus #bash hat mir einer auf die frage "files=(program-svn????.tar.gz); echo "Newest archive is ${files[@]:(-1)}"" zur verfügung gestellt. versuche es nun in das script zu frickeln
<dAnjou> oh, "insgesamt .." -.-
<dAnjou> subz3r0: was ganz offensichtlich nich funktionieren kann
<subz3r0> bzw. v='program-svn1243.tar.gz'; t="${v%%[0-9]*}";v="${v#$t}"; echo "${v%%.*}"
<dAnjou> laut deinem beispiel haben die versionsnummern keine feste ziffernanzahl
<subz3r0> die folgen nicht direkt aufeinander die zahlen. da ich nicht täglich x svn downloade
<dAnjou> ich würde übers dateidatum gehen
<subz3r0> also hab dann hier im archiv zb. blabla0001, blabla0002, blabla0010, blabla1102... etc..
<subz3r0> dAnjou, haste da ggf nen link zu nem script wo sowas drin vorkommt? dass ich mal sehen kann wie sowas aussschauen muss und ich es dann für mich anpassen kann
<subz3r0> hätte auch noch ne frage: http://www.stratigery.com/scripting.ftp.html  | da steht was von "<<END_SCRIPT" in dem script drin. für was ist das genau? hab es auch nur bezüglich scripts die sich mit ftp's befassen gefunden. kA warum ich es brauche und warum es ohne nicht funktioniert
<kubine> Title: Using ftp in a shell script (at www.stratigery.com)
<dAnjou> sagten doch bekks und ich schon
<dAnjou> noch kürzer: ls -t | head -1
<dAnjou> keine ahnung, mit ftp will ich nich viel zu tun haben
<subz3r0> command funzt prima. dank euch beiden. nu noch rausbekommen wie ich das in ne variable packe, bzw direkt an tar weitergebe :)
<subz3r0> jo, würde auch ssh oder sftp nutzen. geht aber leider nicht. die kiste steht eh nicht im netz, von daher auch egal dann mit dem ftp =)
<dAnjou> newest=$(ls -t | head -1)
<dAnjou> evtl. noch den ordner explizit angeben
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-12
<subz3r0> habs nun mal tested. muss allerdings erst in das betreffende dir wechseln
<dAnjou> hab ich doch gesagt
 * dAnjou is weg
<subz3r0> wenn ich "ls -t | head /home/user/svn" eingebe, sagt er mir wäre nen dir
<subz3r0> mit nem sternchen dahinter zeigt er mir zwar die sachen an die enhalten sind, allerdings mit cryptischen zeichen? :)
<subz3r0> und wech isser 
<subz3r0> bekks, du noch da? wie mache ich es, dass er direkt nen angegebenes dir auflistet?
<subz3r0> also ohne vorher in das betreffende dir zu wechseln
<subz3r0> ls -t | head -1 /home/bla/bla/* geht zwar, aber er zeigt mir noch cryptische zeichen an
<subz3r0> ahh... er versucht den inhalt abzubilden?! Grad bei nem .txt file gesehen, dass er den inhalt ausspuckt... hmm
<test> Moin
<LetoThe2nd> !test > test
<kubine> test: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt!
<test> Weiß jemand nen gutes Tutorial wie man nen eigenen IRC Server erstellt?
<nunatak> sagt mal. in letzter zeit hängt nautilus teilweise minutenlang wenn verzeichnisse mit vielen dateien geöffnet werden. das war vorher nicht so. deswegen glaube ich nicht, dass es an den vorschauen liegt. mit dolphin gibt es das problem auch nicht.
<nunatak> gibt's da irgendwelche temporären dateien die das ausbremsen können? im home finde ich nur die config datei, die aus wenigen zeilen besteht und eigentlich nicht dafür verantwortlich sein kann. angefangen hatte es nachdem ich über das lokale netzwerk größere datenmengen ausgetauscht hatte. vor allem da ich danach auch, bei abstürzen von nautilus samba fehlermeldungen hatten, wäre das eine einleuchtende problemquelle.
<LetoThe2nd> nunatak: ich weiss nur, dass der gnome-thumbnailer u.u. klemmt, v.a. im zusammenhang mit wine.
<nunatak> wine benutze ich eigentlich nicht. es stimmt schon ich habe das problem besonders wenn ich verzeichnisse mit sehr vielen pdf dateien aufrufe. aber wie gesagt, das problem trat plötzlich auf, vorher hatte ich das nie.
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht mal googlen ob man den thumbnailer deaktivieren kann, ich weiss es leider auch nicht genauer
<nunatak> ja man kann die vorschauen schon unterbinden. ich versuchs einfach mal. vielleicht auch einfach mal samba neu installieren.
<nunatak> wo werden die thumbnails gespeichert? vielleicht hat er damit ein problem und ich muss einfach mal alle löschen, dass sie neu erstellt werden.
<nunatak> ah ~/.thumbnails
<tol> Morgen Leute. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit tzdata ohne Nutzereingaben zu ändern?
<sysdef> # echo "Europe/Dublin" > /etc/timezone    
<sysdef> # dpkg-reconfigure -f noninteractive tzdata
<sysdef> so macht man das zumindest unter debian
<swed> Hallo, ist es mit irgend einem Tool möglich, einer Anwendung eine Drossel einzubauen welche die RAM Nutzung begrenzt?
<LetoThe2nd> swed: hätte welchen zweck?
<LetoThe2nd> swed: abgesehen davon, selbst ist der googler... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4983120/limit-memory-usage-for-a-single-linux-process
<kubine> Title: Limit memory usage for a single Linux process - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<LetoThe2nd> swed: und konsequenterweise http://coldattic.info/shvedsky/pro/blogs/a-foo-walks-into-a-bar/posts/40
<kubine> Title: Limiting time and memory consumption of a program in Linux - post in A Foo walks into a Bar... - blog by Pavel Shved - coldattic.info (at coldattic.info)
<swed> LetoThe2nd: mein opera frisst mit ein paar tabs über 1,1gb an ram, welcher anderweitig benötigt wird
<bekks> Dann schliess Tabs. :)
<bekks> Wenn eine Anwendung nicht den RAM bekommt, den sie haben will, wird sie idealerweise die Arbeit verweigern - nicht ganz so idealerweise einfach abstürzen.
<LetoThe2nd> jö. ausser es verwechselt mal wieder wer RAM-nutzung und caching.
<bekks> Si.
<LetoThe2nd> aber wer so präzise fragen stellt weiss das natürlich alles. :)
<LetoThe2nd> !ram > für alle anderen
<kubine> für alle anderen: Hier ist dein RAM: http://www.linuxatemyram.com
<swed> naja, wenn ich ramriegel ausbaue und opera mit den selben tabs laufen lasse, benötigt er überraschender weise nur ca. die hälfte
<LetoThe2nd> q.e.d
<bekks> swed: Dann lies bitte dringend den o.g. Artikel.
<swed> ok
<bullgard6> Wo merkt sich Nautilus seine (vorübergehenden) Einstellungen? Ich habe einmal in /tmp/ geguckt, aber auf die Schnelle keine Spuren von Nautilus entdeckt.
<apollo13> bullgard6: warum sollte nautilus einstellungen in /tmp/ ablegen?
<apollo13> und was ist bitte vorübergehend?
<marco> Hallo zusammen ich bin neu bei ubuntu. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich sowas wie eine befehlsliste finde zum Terminal ? 
<bullgard6> apollo13: "vorübergehend" heißt "für eine gewisse Zeit, (nicht auf Dauer)". 
<apollo13> bullgard6: das ist mir klar :þ ich meinte welche einstellungen sind bei nautilus vorübergehen
<apollo13> +d
<apollo13> marco: nirgendwo, die liste hängt davon ab was du installiert hast
<marco> ah ok. Gut also ich hab im moment ubuntu12.04 LTS und hab mir noch GNOME 3 dazu gebastelt das hab ich grad noch so hinbekommen in der Shell, gibt es denn irgendwo eine Info wo ich sehe was zb. adp-get und die ganzen befehle machen ? 
<koegs> marco: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de :)
<kubine> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> !Einsteiger > marco 
<kubine> marco: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<marco> Oki vielen Dank zusammen :) dann werde ich mich da mal einarbeiten :) Danke!
<bullgard6> apollo13: Vorübergehende Einstellungen sind bei Nautilus z. B., ob er eine Suche durchführt, welches sein aktuelles Verzeichnis ist,  ob F3 gedrückt worden ist.
<apollo13> bullgard6: im memory
<apollo13> die in fs zu schreiben wäre ganz leicht sinnbefreit und das sind btw keine einstellungen
<marco> Dürfte ich noch erfahren mit welchem System ihr arbeitet? xubuntu ? oder das normale ubuntu ? oder ganz was anderes? 
<marco> das ich mal eine leichte orientierung hab wo es hingeht weil ich hab wirklich noch garkeine ahnung :) sry^^
<bullgard6> marco: Diese Liste ist für den Anfang zu empfehlen: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_system_administration/debian_linux_guides/debian_linux_reference_guide/ch-tutorial.en_018.html
<kubine> Title: Debian GNU/Linux Reference - 4.3.2 Basic Unix commands (at www.linuxtopia.org)
<bullgard6> marco: Ich verwende Ubuntu 12.04 mit GNOME Shell 3.4.
<marco> danke für die Liste bullgard6
<marco> oki gut das hab ich auch :) 
<bullgard6> marco: Na dann viel Spaß mit Ubuntu! (Du kannst Anfängerfragen leichter im Kanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic stellen. Da ist der "rote Teppich" nicht so dick. 
<marco> @bullgard6 ok danke 
<beaver74> marco, in der Konsole ein tab-tab ausführen listet dir alle derzeit installierten Kommandos auf, zu welchen du mit 'man [KOMMANDO]' Informationen abrufen kannst.. dort wird eigentlich immer sehr ausführlich auf dieses eingegangen.
<beaver74> marco, also zweimal hintereinander die Tabulator Taste drücken gibt dir diese Liste aus
<marco> ok danke funktioniert 
<k1l_> !desktops > marco hier hast du eine übersicht welche desktopversionen ubuntu bereitstellt
<kubine> marco hier hast du eine übersicht welche desktopversionen ubuntu bereitstellt: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<k1l_> marco: was von diesen "am besten" ist ist sehr subjektiv. für langsamere rechner bieten sich aber xfce oder vor allem lxde an. ansonsten einfach mal selber testen was einem da am besten gefällt
<CIF_> problem
<CIF_> Gwibber
<CIF_> 12.04 ubuntu
<CIF_> legitimieren für twitter nicht aktiv
<CIF_> Textfeld nicht vorhanden
<CIF_> könnt ihr helfen?
<CIF_> 3.4.2 gwibber
<verpoler> hallo
<verpoler> wie kann ich mit im terminal anzeigen lassen wie mein grade eingesteckter usb/seriell wandler heisst? /dev/XXXXXX !?
<LetoThe2nd> verpoler: demsg
<LetoThe2nd> +dmesg
<verpoler> danke das war der befehl!
<CIF_> wie kann ich in gwibber eine anmeldung machen?
<Nalkem> kann man unter unity kontact und kopete dazu bewegen anzuzeigen wenn eine nachricht/email kommt?
<dadrc> Nalkem, wenn man bei den Programmen den Notificationbefehl anpassen kann, kriegt man das hin
<dadrc> Sonst eher nicht und du müsstest dich, wenn du denn notifications willst, nach einem Nicht-KDE-Programm umsehen
<Nalkem> dadrc, schade .... 
<dadrc> Pidgin oder im Notfall Empathy statt Kopete und für optimale Integration Evolution statt Kontact
<Nalkem> da 'freu' ich mich auf die integration der alten emails und pop-postfaecher (ja, imap gibt es auch ..)
<Nalkem> und kann pidgin nun auch mit webcams umgehen ..?
<dadrc> Gibt es ein offizielles Plugin dafür, soweit ich weiß
<jeroe> Hi, wie kann man im STARTER die Reihnenfolger der Icons ändern? Rausziehen zu Desktop und neu einsortieren geht bei mir nict.
<deem> jeroe: seit 12.04 kannst du das im launcher selbst rumschieben. du brauchst das nicht mehr zum desktop rausziehen
<jeroe> deem: danke, probiere ich gleich,
<jeroe> deem: ne, geht nicht, ich schiebe das ganze Panel
<Hodes> hey community, ich hab einen 32 bit treiber für einen drucker aber ein 64 bit system, kann ich es irgendwie schaffen den trotzdem zu installieren?
<dadrc> ja
<Hodes> dadrc, kannst du mir dabei helfen?
<dadrc> Was hastn da?
<Hodes> panasonic kx-mb2000g
<dadrc> und in welchem format liegen die treiber vor?
<Hodes> 32bit only
<Hodes> oder was meinst du?
<Hodes> is ne zip, mit nem terminal installer
<dadrc> ohje
<Hodes> dadrc, mom hab ne ppd gefunden :)
<Hodes> aber jetzt fehlt mir, mom ich brauch !fpaste
<Hodes> !paste
<kubine> Hodes: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Hodes> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409617/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hodes> cups fehlt mir, richtig?
<dadrc> Cups an sich wirst du haben
<Hodes> dadrc, dann fehlt mir was bestimmtes?
<dadrc> Anscheinend
<dadrc> Also, scheint so auszusehen: Die Panasonic-Treiber sind der totale Schund, aber mit Gebastel kriegt man sie zum Laufen
<dadrc> Der Typ hier hat 'ne Anleitung geschrieben: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12056604
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [ubuntu] Printer GDI issues Panasonic kx-mb2000 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<dadrc> Mehr weiß ich aber auch nicht
<dadrc> Eigentlich kopiert man nicht einfach so Krams in Systemordner, aber die Option wäre es, den Drucker wegzuwerfen und was ordentliches zu kaufen
<Hodes> dadrc, :D eig find ich den ganz ordentlich, aber na gut
<dadrc> Ajo, der Drucker selber mag ok sein, aber die Treiberpolitik des Herstellers ist anscheinend nicht wirklich linuxfreundlich
<Hodes> dadrc, darf ich nomma stören?
<dadrc> Einfach fragen :)
<Hodes> hab die datei im ordner des treibers gefunden, ich könnte doch jetzt versuchen diese da hin zu kopieren, oder?
<dadrc> Kannste machen, ich hab auch nur die oben verlinkte Anleitung
<Hodes> problem ist, ich hab keine rpm aus der ich die dateien entpacken könnte
<Hodes> http://www.fbcs.co.uk/wp/archives/405
<kubine> Title: Panasonic KX-MB2000E on Linux | Write it down before you forget it (at www.fbcs.co.uk)
<Hodes> die anleitungen gehen irgendwie alle nicht mehr, weil es nen neuerer treiber ist, was soll ich jetzt machen?
<Hodes> ok gut, ich geb auf :d
<nevchen> sagtmal ubuntu 10.10 maverick wird doch nicht mehr unterstützt?
<ppq> nevchen: nein, die unterstützung ist im april ausgelaufen
<nevchen> wann werden da die quellen abgeschaltet
<nevchen> ?
<sdx23> "abgeschaltet"? Die werden als/unter archive weiterleben, allerdings bringt dir das nicht, weil keine Sicherheitsaktualisierungen mehr.
<geldmacher> is it dangerous to remove gdu-notification-daemon.desktop from the autostart?
<geldmacher> gnome-session[1872]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'gdu-notification-daemon.desktop': Unable to start application: Kindprozess »/usr/lib/gnome-disk-utility/gdu-notification-daemon« konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<scoopex> ich habe mit "dpkg-scanpackages . | gzip > ../../dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz" eine package source für einen apache-webserver erstellt und diese in meine sources-list eingetragen...("deb http://packages.XXXXXXX/ubuntu/ precise main")...ubuntu 12.0.4 scheint immer i386 und amd64 sourcen runterzuladen....meine packages sind aber nur amd64...kann man das irgendwie fixen?
<scoopex> hat sich erledigt...
<PBeck> hi
<Kebap> hallo, ich möchte von 10.04 auf 12.04 upgraden, aber wenn ich "update-manager --proposed" mache, wird mir stattdessen 10.10 vorgeschlagen. muss ich wirklich alle zwischenversionen einzeln durchgehen? ubuntuusers wiki behauptet, 10->12 wäre kein problem
<k1l> Kebap: nein muss man nicht
<k1l> allerdings sieht der LTS zyklus nur ein upgraden vor, wenn von 12.04 das erste pointrelease fertig ist, also 12.04.1 (so ähnlich wie service-pack bei win)
<k1l> Kebap: stell deinen releasezyklus wieder auf LTS und dann den update-manager mit -d starten
<Kebap> oh okay verstehe danke k1l
<PBeck> gibts eigentlich noch gelengentlich probleme mit upgrades? Ich hatte bisher immer neu installiert um die altlasten wegzukommen - nimmt sich zeitlich ja nich soviel, wenn man home auf einer extra partition hat
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie kann ich den aktuell ins DE eingelogten user herausfinden, der gerade aktiv ist?
<IchEsseDichAuf> das ganze wird in einen script, der von root aus gestartet ist, gebraucht
<Fuchs> w oder who   zum Bleistift 
<Fuchs> oder mit ps und etwas Gebastel 
<Fuchs> oder mit consolekit und etwas Gebastel 
<IchEsseDichAuf> w und who zeigt mir nicht dem aktiven
<IchEsseDichAuf> sonder alle eingelogten
<Fuchs> das ist korrekt
<bekks> "id"
<IchEsseDichAuf> id ist so ähnlich wie whoiam
<k1l> PBeck: unterschiedlich. im allgm. würde ich aber sagen, dass die upgrades durchlaufen. ich selber hab hier seit 11.10 upgegraded
<bekks> IchEsseDichAuf: Und?
<Fuchs> IchEsseDichAuf: wenn Du das nicht selber rausfinden willst, welcher davon der aktive ist: consolekit 
<IchEsseDichAuf> bekks: das wird dann wohl root sein, wenn root den script ausführt
<bekks> IchEsseDichAuf: Was machst Du denn, wenn es zwei Anmeldungen in X gibt?
<IchEsseDichAuf> bekks: darum gehts es ja, ich brauch die aktive
<Fuchs> definiere "aktiv", aber ich behaupte immer noch: consolekit 
<bekks> Wenn zwei angemeldet sind, sind beide aktiv.
<IchEsseDichAuf> Fuchs: ich hatte noch nie etwas mit consolenkit zu tun, da muss ich mich einlesen, danke für den tipp
<IchEsseDichAuf> bekks: es kann nur einen die bildschirme gehören, denk' ich mal
<bekks> Du denkst falsch.
<bekks> Niemand sagte was davon, dass die Anmeldung lokal erfolgen muss, um aktiv zu sein.
<IchEsseDichAuf> bekks: ok, klär mich auf.
<bekks> Ich bin z.B. gerade remote per NX auf einer Maschine eingelogged und schreibe Dir von einem dortigen Terminal.
<IchEsseDichAuf> was ist eine anmeldung in X ?
<bekks> Aktiv ist die Session, weil sie läuft. Lokal ist sie nicht.
<bekks> Eine Anmeldung in X ist eine laufende, aktive Session.
<IchEsseDichAuf> und eine session?
<bekks> IchEsseDichAuf: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_session_manager
<IchEsseDichAuf> alles neuland für mich, so weit habe ich mich mit X nicht auseinader gesetzt.
<kubine> Title: X session manager - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<PBeck> k1l: ok danke
<IchEsseDichAuf> bekks:  ich hab das aus den artikel nicht richtig verstanden, kann es lokal nur eine X_session laufen?
<nevchen> sdx23: d.h. man bekommt für abgelaufene versionen weiterhin alles aus den repros , nur eben keine aktualisierungen mehr?
<nevchen> man könnte die also ohne aktualisierungen ewig weiterbetreiben?
<bekks> nevchen: irgendwann sind die alten Repos nicht mehr verfügbar.
<nevchen> bekks:  ich hatte immer gedacht die werden eingestellt, wenn auch der support für die version ausläuft
<nevchen> deshalb war ich nur etwas irritiert ;)
<bekks> nevchen: Wie willst Du ein installiertes System einstellen, auf das Du keinen Zugriff hast? Klar kannst Du dein Ubuntu 6.06 zuhause weiterbetreiben wenn Du möchtest, aber supporten wird das eben niemand mehr.
<simpsonetti> hi, wo kann ich sehen, ob und wie USB-Geräte eingebunden sind ? Hintergrund ist, das ich mit meinem Virtualbox maschine von einem anderen System zu ubuntu gekommen bin, und nun ein USB-Gerät nicht geht
<Fuchs> lsusb  fuer eine Liste der Geraete, wenn Speichermedien: mount. Wenn Dich noch Details interessieren: dmesg 
<simpsonetti> okay, das usb gerät ist da, wir aber nicht nach vbox durchgereicht. 
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<bekks> Und welche vbox-Version ganz genau?
<simpsonetti> 12.04
<simpsonetti> 4.1.12.ubu_77245
<bekks> Ok, deinstallier die Version komplett und installier die offizielle Version von www.virtualbox.org
<bekks> Mit dem Extension Pack machst du bitte auch das gleiche.
<simpsonetti> hm okay. 
<simpsonetti> bekks, wie kann ich user zu gruppen hinzufügen ?
<Fuchs> gpasswd -a 
<simpsonetti> danke Fuchs 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> also gpasswd -a benutzer gruppe
<Fuchs> aber das hast Du vermutlich rausgefunden :) 
<simpsonetti> jepp :)
<simpsonetti> muss aber nachher noch mal ausloggen und einloggen, damit die gruppe auch passt. 
<Fuchs> genau 
<simpsonetti> später, lade gerade große emails runter. dauert also ...
<Furtano> hi
<Furtano> warum sendet mir crontab keine benachrichtigungen (habe MAILTO=email@bla.de eingetragen)
<dAnjou> Furtano: mehr haste nich gemacht?
<Furtano> dAnjou, 
<Furtano> ne
<dAnjou> es braucht schon ein bisschen mehr um mails zu verschicken
<Furtano> oh was denn alles noch
<k1l> wenn das nen normaler dsl zugang ist blocken das viele mail-anbieter eh erstmal
<dAnjou> naja, ein ding, was mails verschicken kann. postfix oder nullmailer oder was weiß ich
<Furtano> istn vserver
<dAnjou> das is ja schön
<dAnjou> hilft aber bei dem problem nich ;)
<Furtano> also muss ich mir postfix installieren und konfigurieren und dann gehts ?
<dAnjou> postfix is n bisl overkill
<dAnjou> kannst auch irgendnen smarthost benutzen
<Furtano> und woher weiß crontab denn welchen er benutzen soll
<dAnjou> das darfste gern rausfinden
<dAnjou> ich weiß es nich
<Furtano> och das is ja mist dann versende ich lieber ne mail via script
<k1l> das geht dann an das standard email programm. also dann halt postfix oder was du sonst installiert und eingerichtet hast
<Furtano> ok danke ich werd mal sehen :)
<ben1u> hallo, kann man von der konsole per ssh pc neustarten lassen und direkt den RAM überprüfen? Wie?
<TheInfinity> ben1u: den ram test als standard boot parameter nehmen. dann solltest du aber wen haben der dich wieder zurück ins system bringt ;)
<ben1u> ah, okay hab grad niemanden da
<ben1u> meine Schwester meint Ihr Ubuntu 12.04 mit Unity3d stürzt zu oft ab und sie ärgern sich alle.
<ben1u> hab eben per ssh einen dist-upgrade durchgeführt.
<TheInfinity> dann besorg dir jemanden der vor ort mal n pfeil hoch / runter drücken kann *g
<TheInfinity> deine sis zum beispiel
<ben1u> da steht am ende: dpkg:../../../lib/dpkg/dump.c:306: interner Fehler: unknown verrel '4194386' E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<ben1u> TheInfinity: naja ich mach das am WE, wenn ich vor Ort bin
<TheInfinity> fremdquellen?
<ben1u> ja sind paar drin
<TheInfinity> können die ursache sein.
<dadrc> ansonsten schreibt dist-upgrade tolle Logs 
<TheInfinity> wie hast du das dist upgrade gemacht?
<ben1u> dadrc: wo genau sind die?
<ben1u> TheInfinity: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheInfinity> urgs
<robert__> abend zusammen, ich habe gerade von xubuntu10.04 auf xubuntu12.04 upgedated und nach dem neustart habe ich eine Auflösung von 800X600, kann mir jemand bei der änderung der einstellung auf die native auflösung des monitors von 1280X1024 helfen, ich nutze derzeit den nouveau-treiber
<TheInfinity> ben1u: keine gute idee.
<dadrc> ben1u, wie alle Logs in /var/log
<dadrc> (in diesem Fall im Unterverzeichnis dist-upgrade9
<dadrc> Ansonsten, was der Unendliche sagt
<dadrc> Ubuntu hat extra dafür ein Skript, ist nicht Debian hier ;)
<TheInfinity> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1004-1010-1104-to-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-a-server/ - siehe dort server bereich
<dadrc> robert__, was passiert denn, wenn du die Auflösung umstellen willst?
<el_> hi leute
<robert__> dadrc unter "Einstellungen" "Anzeige" ist lediglich 800X600&640X480 auswählbar
<el_> könnte es sein das ubuntu 11.04 keine desktop erweiterung für eine 2 monitor besitzt???
<dadrc> robert__, pack mal bitte `xrandr -q` in einen Pastebin
<dadrc> !nopaste > robert__ 
<kubine> robert__: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<dadrc> el_, nein
<el_> im ATI Catalyst Control Center wird mir auch der 2 monitor nicht angezeift
<robert__> dadrc ok, moment
<el_> gibt es die möglichkeit des mit einen paket zu ändern???
<el_> oder muss ich gar auf einen neuere version umsteigen?
<dadrc> Klingt für mich nach einem Treiberproblem, aber von ATI hab ich keine Ahnung
<dadrc> Müsste sich wer anders angucken, der Ahnung von dem Kram hat
<robert__> dadrc http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409632/
<kubine> Title: xrandr -q › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> robert__, sicher, dass der nouveau geladen ist? Das sieht mir eher nach dem Standardtreiber aus
<dadrc> Pack mal bitte /var/log/Xorg.0.log in 'nen Pastebin
<robert__> dadrc ok, moment
<robert__> dadrc ich dachte wenn der nouveau-treiber in synaptic als installiert angezeigt wird, wird dieser auch benutzt, mein fehler hier das log und danke schonmal im voraus für deine mühe http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409637/
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> robert__, benenn mal  /etc/X11/xorg.conf um
<dadrc> Pack .old hinten ran oder so
<dadrc> Dann einmal neustarten
<robert__> dadrc ok, moment
<ben1u> kann "interner Fehler: unknown verrel '4194386'" mit der angegebenen Nummer auf einen defekten Bereich im RAM hindeuten?
<josvuk> Hallo, Wie melde ich mich als root auf Lucid an?
<dadrc> josvuk, Ubuntu versucht, die Nutzung von root so weit wie möglich zu vermeiden, dafür ist sudo da
<dadrc> Falls du wirklich eine Rootshell brauchst, sudo -i
<dAnjou> josvuk: warum is das nötig?
<dAnjou> dadrc: ist sudo su äquivalent oder bestehen da bemerkenswerte unterschiede?
<josvuk> Meine sudoers war kürzlich zerstört.
<josvuk> bis auf timeout hat mir ein script alles gelöscht.
<ppq> in dem fall: recovery modus in grub auswählen oder live-cd booten
<dadrc> dAnjou, bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt, aber ich weiß, dass sudo -i der empfohlene Weg (und kürzer ;)) ist
<robert__> dadrc ok ich starte neu und melde mich gleich wieder
<dAnjou> dadrc: also die zeichenanzahl is gleich :P
<dadrc> auch wieder richtig
<dAnjou> dadrc: hehe, grad mal "ubuntu getting a root shell the right way" gegooglet -> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<kubine> Title: A Root Shell On Ubuntu : The Right Way | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<robert__> dadrc ich kann auf den ersten blick nach dem neustart keine veränderung erkennen, weiterhin nur 800X600 pixel
<robert__> dadrc xrandr -q liefert die selbe ausgabe wie vor dem neustart
<vectory> dAnjou: warum eigentlich "DISCLAIMER: This should be avoided if at all possible". Das sit doch fast dasselbe als würde man jeden Befehl mit sudo eingeben. ist ja nicht so, als wären leute mit duso zwangsweise vorsichtiger
<vectory> sudo*
<dAnjou> vectory: 1. es is umständlicher, immer sudo vorher einzugeben 2. leute vergessen, dass sie in einer root shell sind
<dAnjou> es ist fast ausschließlich pebkac
<vectory> pro und contra quase
<vectory> quasi*
<ppq> queso!
<dadrc> robert__, seltsam: dann nochmal Xorg.0.log, bitte
<dAnjou> es wird bei ubuntu meistens von massiver dummheit der nutzer ausgegangen
<dAnjou> weils ne einsteigerdistro is
<robert__> dadrc ok, moment
<dAnjou> is aber fast wieder OT hier
<robert__> dadrc http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409642/
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> robert__, lädt weiterhin den falschen Treiber.
<dadrc> *überleg*
<robert__> dadrc ok, ich wollte den proprietären nvidia-treiber installieren, um dann mit nvidia-settings die richtige auflösung einstellen zu können, aber das hat nicht funktioniert denn für meine GeForce4 MX 440 habe ich nicht den passenden treiber gefunden, bzw. in synaptic war der vermeintlich richtige "gesperrt".
<Flem> Guten Abend.
<Flem> Kennt sich jemand mit dem Problem unter Ubuntu 12.04 aus, welches bewirkt, dass meine Maus (USB) nicht immer funktioniert; In der Regel ist es so, dass ich einige Sachen anklicken kann, andere nicht. Zu diesen anderen gehört idR das Interface der Fenster o.ä.
<robert__> dadrc in der wiki steht: Ab Precise Pangolin (12.04) nvidia-96: Treiber funtioniert nicht mit aktuellem Xserver, z.Zt. noch kein Update verfügbar, ich habe es auch mit dem PPA "ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates" versucht aber samesame
<dadrc> robert__, joa, die Karte ist leider so alt, dass nvidia die nicht mehr ordentlich unterstützt
<Flem> update: Wenn ich irgendwo - wenns denn mal funktioniert - nen Rechtsklick hinbekomme, klappt auch linksklick.
<robert__> dadrc unter 10.04 hat es bis vorhin noch funktioniert :-)
<robert__> dadrc würde es was bringen neuere Treiberversionen von Hand zu installieren?
<dadrc> robert__, ne, wüsste nicht
<robert__> dadrc sonst noch ne idee, oder jemand anders?
<dadrc> robert__, man könnte mal versuchen, das Laden des Treibers zu erzwingen
<dadrc> Wie hier beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/NVIDIA/nouveau#Aktivierung-des-Treibers
<kubine> Title: nouveau › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<robert__> dadrc ok, les ich mir jetzt durch
<robert__> dadrc in der wiki wird von /etc/X11/xorg.conf geschrieben, soll ich die xorg.conf.1 editieren, denn eine xorg.conf habe ich nicht in dem verzeichnis?
<dadrc> robert__, einfach erstellen, mit dem Inhalt ausm wiki
<robert__> dadrc ok, danke
<robert__> dadrc ok, dann starte ich mal neu *daumendrück*
<robert1_> dadrc: ich wollte mich nochmal kurz von einem anderen rechner melden, seit dem erstellen der xorg.conf mit dem inhalt des wiki-artikels startet der betroffene pc nur noch in die shell, sozusagen startet er nix grafisches mehr glaube ich, ich werde morgen die xog.conf per kommandozeile wieder löschen und mich dann vom betroffenen rechner nochmals meldenr
<dadrc> robert1_, jo, mach das mal
<robert1_> dadrc: danke erstmal und bis demnächst, gute nacht an alle
<ben1u> Wie kann ich per Befehl einem Rechner sich ausschalten bzw. rebooten verbieten?
<ben1u> z.B. wenn ich per ssh drin bin, soll niemand den Rechner ausschalten dürfen.
<bekks> Das geht nicht.
<ben1u> und Rechte gewisser Dateien ändern?
<bekks> Wenn lokal jemand mit entsprechenden Rechten angemeldet ist kannst Du das auch nicht verhindern.
<josvuk> Den Rechner abschließen und sicherungskasten auch :-)
<ben1u> naja ich meine jemand der aus Unity mit Nutzerrechten diesen ausschaltet
<ben1u> ich habe zwar schon meiner Schwester Bescheid gesagt, die soll ihn anlassen aber dann kommt mein Bruder oder Vater und macht es einfach aus -.-
<bekks> Das kann man nicht verhindern.
<bekks> Du kannst natürlich alle logins auf disabled setzen, und den display manager neustarten.
<bekks> Dann kann sich niemand mehr anmelden. Aber dennoch auf den Knopf drücken.
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-13
<ben1u> Fehler: Kann Erweiterung "/home/foo/.weechat/plugins/xy.so" | nicht installieren: /home/foo/.weechat/plugins/xy.so: falsche | ELF-Klasse: ELFCLASS64
<ben1u> ist ein plugin für 64 aber habe 32 bit
<ben1u> eine idee wie ich das plugin dennoch zum laufen bringe?
<dAnjou> ben1u: ja, nimm nen anderes
<dAnjou> oder installier dir nen 64er ubuntu
<ben1u> gibt nur das 64 bit und mein rechner kann nur 32 bit
<dAnjou> dann haste wohl pech gehabt
<dAnjou> welcher horst schreibt auch nen plugin, das architekturabhängig vorkompiliert werden muss?
<dAnjou> dazu noch für weechat
<dAnjou> schreib den an und sag ihm, dass er doof is
<dAnjou> oder kompiliers dir selbst
<ben1u> hab kein quellcode
<ben1u> naja ich muss ihm bescheid geben
<ben1u> vielleicht kann ich ein 64bit weechat auf dem 32bit system forcen oder geht das nicht?
<dAnjou> soweit ich weiß, keine chance
<dAnjou> andersrum vielleicht
<ben1u> okay, danke trotzdem
<ben1u> meine jetzige CPU hat diese Werte: clflush size	: 64 cache_alignment:64 address sizes: 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual
<ben1u> also kann ich da kein ubuntu 64bit installieren oder?
<ben1u> ich könnte mir aber diese CPU einbauen http://j.mp/LjywQP
<ben1u> hehe, dann hätte ich die Möglichkeit :)
<Sheridan91> Hi
<Sheridan91> Habe ne Frage bezüglich Dual Graphics unter linux. 
<Sheridan91> Und zwar habe ich an meinem Laptop 2 Grakas verbaut, eine onBoard, um Akku zu sparen, und eine zum zocken. 
<Sheridan91> Scheinbar schaltetet linux diese nicht um, sodass der Lüfter die ganze Zeit arbeitet wie ein wilder. 
<Sheridan91> Kann man das i.wie beheben ? (bin noch neu auf dem Gebiet Linux) 
<bekks> Welches Linux hast du denn?
<Sheridan91> nutze Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<k1l_> ist das ne nvidia karte?
<Sheridan91> nein, eine ATI
<k1l_> hmm, da weiss ichs nicht.
<k1l_> !ati > Sheridan91 
<bekks> Sheridan91: Sind beide Karten ATI-Karten?
<Sheridan91> das ist eine gute Frage . . ^^ 
<k1l_> !grafikkarten_ati > Sheridan91 
<kubine> Sheridan91: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/ATI finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<bekks> Sheridan91: Das ist deine Hardware, das solltest Du wissen.
<k1l_> schau da mal durch, ob da was zu den hybrid karten steht
<Sheridan91> okay, danke
<balduin_> hallo, ich hab ein Problem mit Optimus, Bumblebee und der geforce 650 M GT. Bumblebee kann die Geforce nicht initialisieren!
<TheInfinity> balduin_: welche ubuntu-version / bumblebee version hast du?
<TheInfinity> balduin_: welche version der nvidia treiber, welche config selbst gemacht?
<TheInfinity> balduin_: und was sagt das xorg log?
<balduin_> ubuntu precise bzw. eigentlich linux mint spielt aber keine rolle. Ich hab die nvidia-current aus der x-swat ppa 3.0.2 da die geforce min. treiberversion 295.59 benötigt. Nein, ich hab die Config nicht selber gemacht. Die xorg log (xorg.8.log) sagt das es den Nvidia GPU auf PCI:1:0:0 nicht aktiviren konnte.
<TheInfinity> balduin_: linux mint spielt schon eine ganz erhebliche rolle weil die mintler ne menge verbastelt haben. da musst du zum mint support gehen.
<balduin_> TheInfinity: nein, weil ich die ubuntu:ppa nutze und linux mint auf ubuntu precise aufbaut. Was an mint ist denn so anderst als an Ubuntu? Die Paketquellen unterscheiden sich leicht, sind etwas weniger stabil aber ansonsten ist alles gleich. Vielen Dank für die unterstützung!
<bekks> Mint hat eine ganze Menge eigener Pakete und ist kein offizielles Ubuntuderivat.
<TheInfinity> balduin_: wir können hier nur nicht allzu viel sagen weil mint eben gerne andere versionen von paketen hat oder wild an bestehenden versionen herumpatcht. deswegen ist ubuntu und mint eben unterschiedlich - genauso wie debian != ubuntu ist.
<TheInfinity> balduin_: ist ja ok wenn du dich für mint entschieden hast, aber dafür gibt's dann eben den mint support - die kennen ihre pakete erheblich besser als wir es tun. :)
<balduin_> und deshalb schrieb ich ja auch ppa:pakete also Ubuntu Pakete. Ach was bekks Mint ist kein Ubuntuderivat sondern eine eigene Distri. Entweder ihr habt was zu Optimus und bumblebee zu sagen oder sagt doch einfach das ihr keine Ahnung vom Thema habt!
<bekks> Entspann Dich. Hier gibt es einfach keinen Mint-Support.
<k1l_> balduin_: da du selber sagst es ist eine eigene distribution, nutze doch bitte den eigenen support. danke. EOD
<balduin_> TheInfinity ich hab 2 mal Ubuntu, einmal Linux Mint, 2 CentOS und einmal Freetz installiert.
<TheInfinity> balduin_: schön. ich hab auch 2 x debian und 2 x ubuntu. mit einem debian problem gehe ich dann aber zum debian support. die kennen sich damit aus.
<swed> Hallo, wie kann ich mit einem einfachen Konsolenbefehl den ich später auch als cron ausführen kann folgendes machen? Ich möchte das alle Dateien/Verzeichnisse/Unterverzeichnisse eines bestimmten Verzeichnisses welche älter als 5 Tage sind gelöscht werden. Wie stell ich das an?
<bekks> mit find.
<swed> hm wär ne idee, thx
<bekks> find kann alles was du haben willst.
<googlebot> ich habe umzugsbedingt grade eine sehr schlechte internetverbinding (1-6 Kb/s) gibt es die möglichkeit bei apt-get einen parameter anzuhängen, das ich trotzdem was intstallieren kann, auch wenn die verbindung 1000 mal abbricht?
<bekks> Wenn sie abbricht, kannst du nichts installieren.
<bekks> Du musst schon die kompletten Pakete heruntergeladen haben, um sie installieren zu können.
<googlebot> nach ein paar versuchen bricht apt-get ab, synaptic und softwarezenter auch
<deem> googlebot: versuch die pakete per wget herunterzuladen und dann manuell mit dpkg zu installieren
<googlebot> ja, aber dass macht mein rechner irgendwie nicht, bei wget kanbn ich da dann wget -c -t999999999 url eingeben, gibt es soetwas auch für apt-get
<googlebot> ich wüsste garnicht die links für die ganzen pakete und deren abhängigkeiten
<dadrc> googlebot, die Links der Pakete gibt dir --print-uris aus
<dadrc> also zB apt-get --print-uris install deinpaket
<daswort> Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich cp -ru oder cp -ur wähle?
<dadrc> nein
<daswort> Fühlt sich aber gerade so an als würde ich 4 GB kopieren anstatt der <150MB an geänderten Daten. Ich hätte gleich rsync nehmen sollen.
<dadrc> gut möglich, ja
<googlebot> danke ich probiers mal
<MKay3> Hi. ich habe ein Problem mit sound auf meinen loptop. Ich denke das ist bug
<MKay3> wo muss ich das reporten?
<TheInfinity> launchpad
<k1l> MKay3: auf launchpad.net  kannst dort auch vorher mal suchen ob der nicht schon reported ist, dann kannst du dort beitragen
<MKay3> also ich habe etwas gesucht aber scheinbar nichts zu finden
<MKay3> wo ist denn der "report a bug" button?
<k1l> MKay3: du musst erst ein paket aufrufen, gegen das du den bug reporten willst
<MKay3> ok dann brauche ich noch die information welches paket ich bei soundsprobleme nehmen muss?
<k1l> warscheinlich pulseaudio
<m0tte> hallo, ist es möglich -wenn ich ohne X starte- zwei verschiedene tty im dual monitor betrieb zu bekommen?
<deem> wie soll das denn gehen? woher soll das tty denn wissen welches du benutzen willst?
<m0tte> würde schon reichen wenn ich ein befehl hätte der das definiert
<deem> du kannst screen nutzen, das ist allerdings nicht dual monitor fähig, genausowenig wie es ein tty ist
<deem> ttys hast du entweder um clone screen oder nur auf einem screen, aber 2 ttys auf jeweils einem monitor geht nicht
<m0tte> hm schade .. danke für die antwort :)
<deem> kein problem =)
<ppq> m0tte: was spricht denn gegen X? mit X kann man auf zahlreiche arten multi-seat-setups aufsetzen. dann einfach einen terminalemulator im vollbildmodus starten und gut :)
<ppq> oder einfach der normale dual-monitor-modus via xrandr oder nvidia dualview
<m0tte> ppq: ja unter X läufts schon super :)  
<m0tte> hab mich nur gefragt ob es möglich ist 
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht gehts mit irgendeiner der multiseat-techniken.
<LetoThe2nd> mal nach dem buzzword googlen
<m0tte> LetoThe2nd: ich werd mal danach schauen -danke
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: ohne x afaik nicht
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: keine ahnung, aber recherchieren kann ja nicht schaden.
<ppq> joa
<m0tte> mal sehen wie weit ich damit komme http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO/x1010.html
<kubine> Title: Using multi-headed framebuffers (at tldp.org)
<AliceNine> hallo, gibt es eine möglichkeit die virtuelle grafikkarte, die XEN mitbringt, zu 32bit farbtiefe zu überreden? da weder mein Board noch meine CPU VT-d können, werde ich die eigentliche graka ja wohl kaum durchreichen können
<apricot1> hab mal ne Frage zu 'windows-7'  *g*
<k1l> apricot1: ##windows :)
<apricot1> hab auf dem notebook win-7 + ubuntu 12.04. jetzt muss ich win-7 neu installieren. Wie geh ich vor ?
<apricot1> wegen dem bootloader - grub
<dAnjou> am schnellsten ginge es wohl, wenn du dein ubuntu sicherst, windows installierst und ubuntu auch nochmal neu ^^
<dAnjou> ansonsten is das auch alles im wiki erklärt, glaub ich
<apricot1> also doch...
<k1l> apricot1: windows neu installieren, mit ner live cd grub neu installieren. fertig
<k1l> backups helfen dabei, dass du uns nachher nicht die ohren vollheulst :)
<apricot1> das mach ich :-)
<apricot1> logo - aber ich kann prima heulen :-)
<apricot1> Ubuntu macht auch Ärger - stürzt dauernd ab bei video. egal ob Totem/VLC oder Firefox
<apricot1> sonst läuft problemlos. Das mit der Hitzeentwicklung hab ich im Griff
<apricot1> Einstellung in nvidia-setings
<MKay3> gibt es eine möglichtkeit die lüfterdrehzahl manuell unter dem richtwert zu setzen? hab ne radeon 4850
<ppq> MKay3: wenn du momentan den freien treiber verwendest: auf fglrx umsteigen. der freie lässt leider die lüfter auf maximaler drehzahl laufen
<ppq> MKay3: mit fglrx wird er schonmal automatisch gesteuert, was in den meisten fällen reicht. manuell (achtung: überhitzungsrisiko!): http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Problembehebung#Lueftersteuerung
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MKay3> ok danke ich schau mir das mal an
<ppq> allgemein zu fglrx:
<ppq> !fglrx > MKay3 
<kubine> MKay3: Informationen zu fglrx finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fglrx
<ppq> bitte *nicht* manuell installieren, das gibt in 90% der fälle chaos
<ring0> kann mir jemand spontan sagen, wie ich adaptive clocking beim nvidia treiber deaktiviere?
<Hans-Martin> Hallöchen, ich habe ein merkwürdiges Problem bei der Installation von java7 - bin ich hier richtig oder gibt es einen besseren Channel?
<patric> hallo zusammen. hier wieder mal ne frage. wie kriege ich das unity start menü auf die rechte seite? danke
<bekks> Hans-Martin: Wenn du ein Ubuntu hast, bist Du hier richtig.
<bekks> patric: Das geht nicht.
<patric> unten oder oben?
<bekks> The menu can be everywhere, as long as it's left.
<Hans-Martin> bekks klar hab ich Ubuntu :-)
<Hans-Martin> aber da das Java-zeug von Oracle ist, und der Installer aus einem PPA kommt, war ich nicht so sicher...
<bekks> Hans-Martin: Welchen Fehler kriegst Du denn konkret?
<Hans-Martin> wget: kann die Host-Adresse »»false«« nicht auflösen
<Hans-Martin> (bei sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer)
<Hans-Martin> Problem ist offenbar, dass die Cookies-Datei, die von http://launchpadlibrarian.net/98645053/cookie.txt für den oracle-Download geholt wird,
<Hans-Martin> von wget nicht korrekt verstanden wird. Ich stecke leider in den ganzen Package-Installationsmechanismen nicht drin :-(
<Hans-Martin> sonst würde ich das eventuell von Hand machen, was der Installer da versucht...
<Hans-Martin> na ja, es sieht so aus, als werde ich es einfach von Hand machen, dafür gibt es auch eien Anleitung, ist vielleicht einfacher als in diesem Installer den Fehler zu suchen...
<Hans-Martin> hm, geht jetzt (so halbwegs)
<dreamon> ppq, Bist du da?
<ppq> ein bisschen, dreamon 
<ppq> was gibts denn?
<dreamon> Ah schön. Erinnerst du dich noch an das Thema. USB3.0 und Ubuntu.. Ich hab mir sone HDD gekauft.. und die wird nicht angezeigt.
<dreamon> Ich zeig dir mal ein nopaste.
<bekks> dreamon: ppq ist nicht der Einzige hier mit USB3 Wissen ;)
<bekks> dreamon: Hast Du einen USB3 Port in/an deinem Rechner?
<dreamon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1090274/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> bekks, Ne.. er hat gesagt es gäbe damit keine Probleme ;)
<dreamon> Ne Notebook hat nur 2.0
<bekks> Was falsch ist.
<bekks> USB3 KANN muss aber nicht abwärtskompatibel sein.
<dreamon> Es wurde gesagt das sei Abwärtskompatible
<bekks> KANN muss aber nicht.
<bekks> DAS habe ich Dir damals gesagt.
<dreamon> bekks, Das hast du damals auch gesagt.. und er sagte.. keine Probleme..
<dreamon> bekks, Das erklärt warum ich nach ihm gefragt habe?
<bekks> :D
<ppq> dreamon: was für eine hdd ist das?
<dreamon> ppq, http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/416676/Hitachi-Touro-Desk-PRO-Festplatte-2TB-USB30
<kubine> Title: Hitachi Touro Desk PRO Festplatte 2TB USB3.0 im Conrad Online Shop | 416676 (at www.conrad.de)
<bekks> Da wurdest Du aber satt über den Tisch gezogen.
<sdx23> Normal, wenn man beim blauen C kauft.
<dreamon> Tisch gezogen?
<bekks> In der blauen Apotheke.
<dreamon> Du meinst wegen dem Preis?
<bekks> dreamon: Ich habe es Dir gerade im OT erklärt.
<ppq> dreamon: diese platte ist offiziell usb2.0-kompatibel
<ppq> dreamon: die "WP failed" fehler in deinem dmesg kommen übrigens von einem card reader, wenn man den bug reports glauben schenkt, die google dazu ausspuckt
<ppq> dreamon: was für ein ubuntu ist da drauf?
<dreamon> 12.04
<ppq> bekks: es gibt nach wie vor keine externen usb3.0 festplatten, die nicht usb2.0-kompatibel sind
<ppq> dreamon: poste bitte mal die ausgabe wenn du dmesg ca. 10 sekunden, nachdem du die platte angesteckt hast, ausführst
<dreamon> dmesg zeigt nur ->usb 2-4: USB disconnect, device number 12->sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled-> sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Asking for cache data failed-> sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through-> usb 2-4: new high-speed USB device number 13 using ehci_hcd
<dreamon> mom jetzt kam noch was
<dreamon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1090287/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> fdisk -l -> wirft kein sdc aus
<ppq> dreamon: sdc ist dein card reader, der macht lärm. bug reports zufolge gibt er ruhe, wenn man eine sd-karte einsteckt und manuell umountet, falls sie gemountet wurde (später kann man sie wieder rausnehmen)
<ppq> dreamon: "[199487.361764] Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 89489299" das klingt eher nach deiner platte
<ppq> i/o errors sind aber niemals ein gutes zeichen
<ppq> mit usb3.0 <--> 2.0 kompatibilität hat das aber nichts zu tun
<ppq> teste die platte doch mal an einem rechner mit usb3.0, wenn du nicht überzeugt bist ;) liest sich eher nach hardware-defekt
<dreamon> Ok, hab nun SDkarte rein.. das ist nun sdc
<ppq> ja
<dreamon> Leider hab ich kein Gerät mit 3.0.. wollte es nur weil ich mir dachte, wenn mal 3.0 hast, dann hast ne HDD dies kann. Aber der Schuß ging nach Hinten los
<dreamon> jetzt kommen keine Errors mehr.. Aber gehen tuts trotzdem nicht.
<dreamon> Sollte ich ein USB 2.0 kabel probieren?
<ppq> dreamon: wie gesagt, meiner meinung nach liegt das nicht ab usb3.0, zumal die platte sogar laut hersteller usb2.0-kompatibel ist. aus anderer quelle höre ich gerade, dass es auch zu buffer i/o errors kommen kann, wenn die stromversorgung nicht ausreichend ist. kannst es also testweise auch mal an einem anderen usb2.0-anschluss/-rechner probieren
<ppq> welches kabel du verwendest, spielt keine rolle
<dreamon> Anderes Notebook (auch 12.04) mags auch nicht.. 
<ppq> --> reklamieren
<dreamon> Der zeigt noch ein paar zeilen mehr an. Initializing usb mass storage driver.. -> scsi6: usb-storage 1-3:1.0
<ppq> zeig mal in einem pastebin
<dreamon> ähm.. mom kommt anderem pc
<dreamon> ppq, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1090312/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> dreamon: was sagt fdisk -l dazu?
<dreamon> ppq, Zeigt nur sda an.
<dreamon> Geparted zeigt auch nur die eingebaute an.
<dreamon> Ich probier mal Windows.. Auch wenns nix für meine Nerven ist
<bekks> Was auch immer das bringen soll.
<dreamon> bekks, Das kann ich dir genau sagen.
<bekks> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt. :)
<dreamon> bekks, ppq Unter Windows wird sie eingebunden und funktioniert.
<dreamon> Am gleichen Gerät.
<ppq> also ein linux problem
<ppq> dreamon: probier mal 'sudo modprobe -r uas' nach dem einstecken und guck ob sie in 'sudo fdisk -l' erscheint
<dreamon> leider nicht.
<ppq> dann setz uas mal testweise auf die blacklist und steck die platte aus und wieder ein
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Automatisches-Laden-verhindern-Blacklisting
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Ok hab "blacklist uas" ans ende der -> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf angehängt.
<dreamon> bin jetzt aber wieder an dem PC der das ohne das uas anzeigt.. 
<dreamon> Immerhin weiß ich nun das die Hardware nicht defekt ist.
<ppq> ja, wird wohl tatsächlich an stromunterversorgung liegen
<ppq> an dem einen rechner.
<ppq> das mit dem blacklisten meinte ich eigentlich für den rechner, an dem uas geladen wird
<dreamon> ppq, Warum sollte das so sein, die hat ein Externes Netzteil.. kann nicht sein
<ppq> oh, ok :)
<ppq> probier's doch trotzdem nochmal an dem rechner, bei dem uas geladen wurde
<dreamon> ppq, Werde ich machen. Aber mein Junior will das ich was mit Ihm mache.. Werde dir bescheid geben. Du Lagst ja Richtig. Hätte ich nicht gedachte. Danke
<ThePlaiier> Hallo Leute... Ähm ja, mal ne Frage... Glaubt ihr das Ubuntu mal offiziell MATE unterstützen wird??
<bekks> Nein. Das ist eine Eigenentwicklung von Mint und gehört auch nur in den Mint-Support - oder bestenfalls in den Offtopic.
<Eagle222> hallo, kann mir bitte jemand helfen. Ich habe den Kernel aktualisiert und muss deswegen diese anleitung nochmal durchgehen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb
<kubine> Title: v4l-dvb › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Und?
<Eagle222> ich bekomme beim befehl ./build folgende ausgabe und dann ist ende:
<bekks> nopaste! :)
<Eagle222> wie dann?
<bekks> !paste | Eagle222 
<bekks> !paste
<kubine> bekks: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> So z.B.
<Eagle222> danke
<Eagle222> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409647/
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe von ./build › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Eagle222> so sieht das in der konsole dann aus
<bekks> Eagle222: Kannst du mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a nopasten?
<Eagle222> moment bitte
<Eagle222> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409652/
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Eagle222: Hast du neben dem neuen Kernel auch die neuen Header installiert?
<Eagle222> ja das habe ich
<Eagle222> anscheinend fehlt die datei linux/v4l2-common.h
<Eagle222> laut dieser seite wurde dieses Problem vor 2 tagen behoben: http://git.linuxtv.org/media_build.git
<kubine> Title: Linuxtv.org - Git Repository - media_build.git/summary (at git.linuxtv.org)
<Eagle222> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409657/
<kubine> Title: neue headers › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Eagle222> wenn das so stimmt...
<rref> hi wie kann ich das "Verknüpfung\ mit\" in mehreren Dateiverknüpfungen entfernen? 
<ppq> rref: mit einem batch-renaming-programm
<rref> ich hab es damit "rename --no-act 's/^Verknüpfung\ mit\ //' Verknüpfung\ mit\*" probiert hat aber nicht funktioniert
<rref> @+ppq geht das auch nur mit rename?
<Eagle222> bekks: Kann es sein, dass dieses Problem von denen von linuxtv.org behoben werden muss, und ich warten sollte? Oder dort bescheid sagen sollte am besten?
<ppq> rref: rename IST ein solches programm. ich hätte dich jetzt auf einige gui-lösungen verwiesen, die im ubuntuusers wiki verlinkt sind, aber anscheinend bist du sowieso tiefer in dem thema drin als ich ;)
<bekks> Eagle222: Ja, ich glaube das ist bei denen am Besten aufgehoben. Bzw. die können Dir sagen, was das Problem daran ist.
<rref> so hat es dann doch geklappt "rename --no-act 's/^Verknüpfung\ mit\ //' Verknüpfung\ mi*"; Kann man das Verknüpft mit "ganz abschalten"?
<Eagle222> bekks: danke
<Radhad> Hallo
<Radhad> ich habe ein update meines Ubuntu 11.04 Server durchgeführt und nun geht das Netzwerk nicht mehr
<Radhad> ich weiß leider auch nicht mehr weiter. ich sehe unter ifconfig -a nur lo und eth1, aber eth1 hat keine IPv4 Adresse
<bekks> Dann musst Du eth1 wieder konfigurieren.
<Radhad> und wie mache ich das?
<bekks> Verwendest Du DHCP?
<Radhad> DHCP von der Fritz Box
<bekks> Dann probier mal: sudo dhclient eth1
<Radhad> weiterhin nur IPv6 Adresse, ping auf google.de geht nicht
<bekks> Ist dein eth1 denn ein Kabelinterface oder ein WLAN-Interface?
<Radhad> Kabel
<guntbert> was sagt  ip link show  ?
<Radhad> eth1 Braodcast,Multicast,Up,Lower_up mtu 1500 qdisc, pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000
<Radhad> lo Loopback,Up,Lower_ip mtu 16536 qdisc noqueue state Unknown
<Radhad> Lower_up statt Lower_ip
<Radhad> kann das auch an einem hardware tausch liegen?
<Radhad> ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, wann ich die hardware gewechselt hatte
<bekks> Ja, kann es auch.
<guntbert> Radhad: schaut aus, als ob das Kabel angesteckt ist, wieso hast du eth1 aber kein eth0?
<bekks> Hardwaretausch, neue MAC, neue Regel in 70-persistent-net.rules
<Radhad> guntbert: wahrscheinlich dann wegen dem Hardware wechsel, ich weiß nicht mehr, wie lange das her ist. war in den letzten 3 monaten auf jedenfall
<Radhad> ok, in den net rules steht eth0 und eth1 drin
<Radhad> eth0 ist dann wohl der alte controller
<bekks> Exakt.
<guntbert> Radhad: lösch beide zeilen raus
<bekks> Lösch beide Regeln und reboote nochmal.
<Radhad> ok, mach ich
<Radhad> tadaa, läuft :) wieder was gelernt!
<Radhad> super! danke :)
<Radhad> ok, samba freigabe hat nen "fehler", passwort wird gefordert obwohl ich das ohne passwort konfiguriert hatte
<Radhad> smb.conf-ucf-dist ist die neue smb.conf aus dem Package?
<Radhad> arghs, ok, hat sich geklärt. user guest sollte man auch verwenden
<Radhad> jut, danke nochmal für die hilfe!
<husker> Hallo (: 
<husker> Irgendwer noch wach ? (: 
<ring1> husker, frag einfach, aber die chance um diese uhrzeit ist eher gering
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-14
<thomi234> bin Grad hier mit meinem go pre3 ;-p
<thomi234> hp
<joscha> hi
<jan77> hallo
<jan77> habe die simkarte gewechselt und jetzt erscheint mein eingebautes umts-modem nicht mehr im netzwerkmanager...
<bekks> jan77: Welches Ubuntu hast du denn?
<jan77> 12.04
<bekks> Und was für ein Modem?
<jan77> das "Ericsson F3507g Mobile Broadband Module" im thinkpad t400s
<catweazle> jan77: was ist das für eine Simkarte, ist die aktuell oder schon länger im Einsatz?
<catweazle> sind ja noch welche mit 3 Volt im Umlauf die kein umts können
<jan77> nee, ist ne ganz neue alditalk-karte (letzten monat erst gekauft)
<catweazle> dann schau nochmal nach ob die Karte richtig drin ist
<jan77> catweazle: hab ich schon...
<jan77> und mit lsusb seh ich sie auch - sie erscheint aber trotzdem nicht im network-manager
<Fussel> jan77, kann das sein, dass du die sim bei netzwerkeinstellungen noch nicht eingegeben hast?
<jan77> Fussel: richtig. aber wo mach ich das?
<jan77> in den einstellungen kann ich nur ein vpn hinzufügen...
<Fussel> jan77, gnome?
<jan77> ja
<Fussel> auf vpn hinzufügen gehen und da dann mobiles breitband gehen
<Fussel> dort dann "hinzufügen"
<jan77> da steht ausser vpn nichts in der dropdownbox
<Fussel> jan77, ich weiß nimmi genau "vpn bearbeiten" oder so
<catweazle> hmm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/799351
<kubine> Title: Bug #799351 “network-manager does not connect Mobile-Broadband, ...” : Bugs : “network-manager” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Fussel> da geht dann ne box auf, in der man dann das mobile breitband auswählen kann
<catweazle> aber ich kann das selber nicht bestätigen, muss öfter beim meinem internen die Karten wechseln
<jan77> Fussel: nee, da ist nichts nur vpn
<Fussel> im dropdown-menue fehlt "netzwerk bearbeiten" oder sowas, aber da kann man über das "vpn" dings zu den netzwerkeinstellungen, und da dann mobiles breitband
<Fussel> hmpf, ich habs leider nicht bildlich vor mir
<jan77> Fussel: ja, so war das bei der alten simkarte, aber bei der jetzt ist da nichts
<Fussel> jan77, oder über einstellungen oder system, von dem gnome-menue / netzwerk irgendsowas
<Fussel> hab leider keinen gnome mehr
<jan77> naja, jetzt muss ich los, ich probiers später weiter - vielen dank trotzdem
<Fussel> beim gnome System -> Einstellungen -> Netzwerkverbindungen
<jan77> Fussel: wie schon gesagt: da ist nichts ausser vpn
<jan77> und ich kann auch nichts erstellen...
<Fussel> hm, seltsam
<Fussel> da hätt ich gerne n bild davon
<drdos> [C[C[C[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[C[C[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B
<ppq> cool story, bro
<watschu> hallo allerseits
<watschu> ich habe eine kleine eeebox als homes-server daheim stehen 
<watschu> leider hat diese eeebox nur einen platz fuer eine festplatte
<watschu> ich wuerde allerdings gerne noch eine 2. dran haengen, muss das also per usb machen
<watschu> wenn ich diese aber mounte, dann ist sie nach einer gewissen zeit nichtmehr verfuegbar, so wie wenn sie ausgesteckt waere.
<sdx23> die Ausgabe von dmesg in einen Pastebin bitte.
<watschu> ich wollte daher fragen, ob es moeglich ist, eine usb festplatte so zu mounten, dass sie quasi nicht in stromsparmodus geht 
<watschu> ich bin leider gerade nicht zu hause und die platte ist dort gerade nicht eingesteckt
<watschu> habe aber per ssh zugriff auf den server, kann sie nur nicht einstecken
<watschu> ich wollte nur fragen ob diese moeglichkeit prinzipiell besteht
<watschu> oder ob ich mir das aus dem kopf schlagen soll
<bekks> Die Möglichkeit gibt es nicht, nein.
<bekks> Du musst die Platte schon mit hdparm dazu bewegen, nicht in den Stromsparmodus zu gehen.
<watschu> kann man vielleicht an einen sata anschluss 2 festplatten dranhaengen?
<watschu> ok, mit hdparm manipuliere ich die platte direkt?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du stellst mit hdparm Betriebsparameter der Festplatte ein.
<watschu> im ubuntu system oder in der festplatte
<watschu> also wenn ich diese dann an einen anderen rechner dran mache
<watschu> wuerde immernoch kein stromspar modus gehen
<bekks> Dann haben diese Parameter keine Wirkung mehr, weil diese Parameter vom Betriebssystem auf der Festplatte gesetzt werden.
<watschu> ok
<watschu> aber das ist quasi genau das was ich gesucht habe
<watschu> wenn ich den server dann neu starte, kann ich da fuer eine usb festplatte einen festen mount point setzen?
<watschu> also sicherstellen, dass sich die verzeichnisstruktur nicht aendert
<bekks> Das kannst Du mit einer udev-Regel z.B.
<watschu> ok
<dreamon> bekks, Du bist doch virtualbox Profi. Was würdest du mir empfehlen wie ich einen Drucker unter Ubuntu einrichte, so daß ich sowohl in der Virtualbox als auch in Ubuntu direkt drucken kann, ohne das ich was umstellen muß. Drucker selbst hängt am USB unter Ubuntu
<ppq> watschu: oder via fstab und per uuid
<watschu> vielen dank, bekks und ppq, ich werde das heute abend alles mal ausprobieren
<bekks> dreamon: Das geht nicht.
<bekks> dreamon: Entweder hast Du das USB Gerät am Host oder in der VM konnektiert.
<ppq> dreamon: du kannst ihn einfach nur am host einrichten und per netzwerk freigeben
<bekks> dreamon: Du kannst natürlich eine Druckerfreigabe einrichten und diese dann in der VM nutzen.
<watschu> bis zum naechsten mal :)
<dreamon> bekks, Aber ich könnte doch in der Virtualbox auf einen Netzwerkdrucker zugreifen? Wenn der unter Ubuntu im Netzwerk laufen würde?
<dreamon> Ah.. gleicher Gedanke.. brauch ich dafür Cups zum Freigeben?
<bekks> Ja.
<dreamon> Hmm.. der Scanner wird dann aber vermutlich nicht gehen?
<bekks> Wenn es ein USB Scanner ist, kannst Du den auch in der VM konnektieren.
<dreamon> Ist ein Multifunktionsgerät.. Da muß ich mich entscheinden wo ich einhänge.. 
<dreamon> Ich stelle gerade fest, das ich noch nie unter Ubuntu einen Drucker habe Freigeben müssen.. Wie geht man denn da vor?
<dreamon> Interessant ist auch welche Adresse ich eingebe in der VM .. localhost ist in dem Fall dann ja wohl falsch
<Tengri> Guten Tag, hat wer eine Idee, wie ich folgendes Problem lösen könnte?: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-mit-anmeldescreen-und-pulseaudio/ - langsam nervt mich das etwas
<kubine> Title: Problem mit Anmeldescreen und Pulseaudio › Unity (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> dreamon: na die ip des hostrechners ;) kommt drauf an die das netzwerk der vbox konfiguriert ist. wenn das ein eigenes subnetz ist, der host also NAT macht, kannst du die ip des hosts in den netzwerkeinstellungen der vbox einsehen - als gateway wird das da angegeben sein. wenn die vbox aber ne eigene ip in deinem normalen netz hast, ist die host-ip die ganz normale host-ip
<dreamon> ppq, Danke. Kann man beim Starten von Virtualbox ein einbinden es bestimmen USB Gerätes erzwingen?
<dreamon> So das beim Verlassen der Virtualbox das USB dann auch wieder freigegeben wird.
<ppq> dreamon: ja, in den einstellungen der vbox, unter USB
<ppq> da ist ne liste "filter für usb-geräte", da kannst du angesteckte geräte auswählen
<ppq> die werden dann beim start der vbox automatisch durchgereicht, wenn sie denn angeschlossen sind
<ppq> und natürlich wieder freigegeben wenn die vbox geschlossen wird
<dreamon> ppq, Das hört sich sehr gut an. Man kann es aber im Notfall auch händisch aushängen?
<ppq> jo
<dreamon> Tengri, Bin dir vermutlich keine große Hilfe, aber wie heißt dieser login Dingens nochmal bei 12.04. Früher wars mal gdm.. das eventuelle mal reconfigurieren lassen. Hier gibt es Leute die wissen das bestimmt. Ah glaube lightdm wars
<Tengri> Ja, lightdm
<ppq> Tengri: hilfreich wäre deine ~/.xsession-errors bei einem fehlerhaften start
<Dracos-Carazza> moin, ich hab hier nen frisch installiertes 12.04 auf nem dell latitude. alles läuft super jedoch komischer weise stocken flash videos wie sau
<dreamon> Tengri, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM -> da gibts reconfigure
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tengri> bin schon dran, vielen dank bis hier her ;)
<Tengri> mal gucken ob was geht
<ppq> Dracos-Carazza: hach, das hat flash so an sich. was hast du für hardware? cpu/grafikkarte
<Dracos-Carazza> ppq, ist nen latitude 6420 mit dualcore i5
<Dracos-Carazza> grafik ist ne intel hd
<Dracos-Carazza> ist mein arbeitsnotebook, muss mal genau gucken was drin steckt
<Dracos-Carazza> lustiger weise ruckeln die videos nicht wenn ich sie aufm win7 in der virtualbox laufen lasse ;)
<ppq> Dracos-Carazza: hast du mal versucht, von flash die gpu-hardwarebeschleunigung zu deaktivieren?
<Dracos-Carazza> also rechenleistung sollte massig vorhanden sein :D
<ppq> ja
<ppq> zumindest von seiten der cpu :)
<Dracos-Carazza> ppq, mit rechtsklick aufs flashvideo usw.?
<ppq> Dracos-Carazza: ja, und, wenn das nicht reicht: per /etc/adobe/mms.cfg (siehe ubuntuusers wiki artikel zu flash)
<Dracos-Carazza>  | Channelregeln: http://tin
<Dracos-Carazza> ah
<Dracos-Carazza> huch
<Dracos-Carazza> was war denn das :D
<robert1> hallo zusammen, ich benutze eine GeForce4 MX 440 und seit dem update von xubuntu10.04 auf 12.04 sind nurnoch 800X600 pixel auswählbar obwohl der monitor 1280X1024 könnte. Der nouveau-treiber wurde installiert, bei 10.04 war es der nvidia-treiber (lt. archivierter xorg.conf). Kann mir jemand helfen?
<ppq> robert1: die version des unfreien nvidia-treibers (96), die deine geforce4 noch unterstützt, funktioniert nicht mit dem aktuellen x-server in 12.04, deshalb bist du wohl gezwungen, bei nouveau zu bleiben. du kannst versuchen, deine auflösung per modeline zu erzwingen
<ppq> robert1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines
<kubine> Title: XServer Modelines › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<robert1> ppq: danke
<Tengri> also ppq, soviel kann man da nicht einstellen
<Tengri> wüsste nicht was ich ändern sollte
<ppq> Tengri: ?
<Tengri> ach sorry, meine dreamon
<Tengri> brb
<mitspieler> Hallo zusammen,
<mitspieler> ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte neben Windows 7 (installiert auf einer SSD) noch ubuntu 12.04 installieren. Ich habe bei der Win7-Installation von der DVD ohne UEFI gestartet. Wenn ich nun ubuntu von USB-Stick (auch ohne UEFI) installieren möchte, findet er nicht die vorhandene Windowsinstallation.
<mitspieler> Kann mit jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> !geduld > mitspieler
<kubine> mitspieler: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<ppq> mitspieler: du könntest ubuntu mit dem windows-bootloader starten. das geht mit dem tool "Easy-BCD" unter windows (für den privaten gebrauch kostenlos)
<ppq> mitspieler: solche probleme sind im zusammenhang mit UEFI häufig
<mitspieler> ppq, das werde ich gleich mal probieren. danke
<r3d3> BIOS-Emulation? o_O
<ppq> r3d3: theoretisch ist das die lösung, aber die hersteller schustern sich teilweise ganz schön merkwürdige UEFI implementierungen zusammen
<ben1u> hallo, irgendwas stimmt mit ubuntu12.04 drüber nicht. wenn ich per ssh den Befehl "sudo apt-get -f install" eingeben dann kommt nur "ubuntu@foo:~$ m wird aufgebaut... 50%"
<r3d3> haha allen haben den key von unserem bootvorgang nur wir nicht implementierung?
<ben1u> es bleibt so stehen wie vor dem Befehl, also der Prompt.
<bekks> ben1u: Du hast dich zuerst mit ssh verbunden, und dann den o.g. Befehl eingegeben?
<ben1u> ja
<bekks> Was erwartest du denn bei apt-get -f install ?
<ben1u> bekks: achso, meinst wenn alles okay ist dann gibt er nichts aus?
<Tengri> ok, bisher trat das problem nicht mehr auf - hab nun 10 bis 12 neustarts gemacht
<ppq> Tengri: vorführeffekt
<bekks> ben1u: Warum führst Du denn apt-get -f install aus?
<Tengri> meinste es ist zu früh für eine generalisierung? ^^
<ben1u> bekks: weil die haben drüben ein unstabiles System und ich will herausfinden woran das liegt. Vor nem Monat war alles okay.
<Dracos-Carazza> ppq, ganz komische geschichte... shockwave flashplugin deaktiviert, youtube aufgerufen -> automatisch wieder aktiviert und alles funktioniert sauber
<Dracos-Carazza> verstehen tue ich das nicht so ganz aber hey :D
<bekks> ben1u: Und warum führst Du dann apt-get -f install aus?
<ppq> Dracos-Carazza: tja, so ist flash. "ganz komisch" trifft es
<bekks> ben1u: Weisst Du, was apt-get -f install überhaupt tut?
<Dracos-Carazza> ppq, jup.... an sich gehörts auch verboten html5 for the win :D
<ben1u> bekks: ja will gucken ob alle Abhängigkeiten i.O. sind.
<bekks> ben1u: und wo ist "drüben"?
<ben1u> bekks: "sudo dpkg --configure -a" endet normal ohne Ausgabe aber "sudo apt-get -f install" bleibt iwie stecken wie ich oben geschrieben habe.
<ben1u> bekks: drüben ist auf dem ssh-server in einer anderen Stadt
<ppq> ben1u: wenn du danach den prompt ohne fehlermeldung kriegst, hat sich apt-get mit status 0 beendet, sprich: alles ist gut
<bekks> ben1u: Wie äußert sich denn "unstabil" genaz?
<ben1u> bekks: diese Unstabilität muss ich noch vor Ort mir anschauen, weil die Nutzer des Rechner sind zu blöd mir da Auskunft zu geben. Was ich weiß: die Programme stürzen oft ab und manchmal bricht die Internetverbindung.
<apollo13> memcheck ftw
<ben1u> genau, daran habe ich auch gedacht. Ich ruf die mal an. danke euch.
<mitspieler> ppq: Es hat geklappt! Super. Nach ca. 10 Stunden rumprobieren, hat es mit Deinem Tipp auf Anhieb geklappt. Super! Vielen Dank.
<ppq> keine ursache
<robert1> ppq: ich habe nun mit cvt eine modeline erstellt und diese in die xorg.conf eingefügt, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409667/ nun starte ich neu
<kubine> Title: xorg.conf_modeline › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> robert1: ok
<robert1> ppq: es hat leider keinen erfolg gebracht, ich versuche nun eine modeline von gtf zu benutzen und danach eine aus der /var/log/Xorg.0.log zu benutzen, falls das auch nicht klappt probier ich das: http://axebase.net/blog/2011/07/27/hinzufuegen-einer-aufloesung-ueber-cvt-und-xrandr/
<kubine> Title: Hinzufuegen einer Aufloesung ueber cvt und xrandr : axebase.net (at axebase.net)
<dreamon> robert1, Beschreib nochmal was du für ein Problem hast.
<ppq> robert1: okay, viel erfolg :)
<robert1> dreamon: seit dem update von xubuntu10.04 auf 12.04 wird die GeForce4 MX 440 nur noch mit maximal 800X600 pixeln angesprochen
<robert1> dreamon: zudem wurde der nvidia-treiber durch den nouveau-treiber beim upgrade ersetzt
<jan77> Fussel: Ha! Problem gelöst
<robert1> dreamon: da der derzeitige nvidia-treiber nicht mit dem x-server in 12.04  arbeiten kann
<jan77> und zwar hatte ich telepathy-ring installiert, was als abhaengigkeit den modemmanager durch ofono austauscht. und ohne modemmanager bzw. mit ofono arbeitet der netzwerkmanager offensichtlich nicht zusammen
<robert1> dreamon: ich habe noch eine archivierte xorg.conf von 10.04 mit den werten des monitores aber dort ist leider der nvidia-treiber vermerkt, sollte ich in dieser datei einfach nvidia durch nouveau ersetzen?
<ppq> robert1: da muss ich dich korrigieren - der steinalte nvidia-treiber, der die gf4 noch unterstützt, arbeitet nicht mit aktuellem X
<robert1> ppq: deshalb ja meine naive frage ob es sinn macht, in der alten xorg.conf einfach nvidia gegen nouveau zu tauschen?
<ppq> robert1: ich sehe nicht, was das bringen soll. die xorg.conf wird sowieso nicht mehr benutzt, im grunde könntest du die auch löschen, wenn du die modeline nicht dadrin hättest. wenn du die xrandr methode, die du verlinkt hast, nutzt, kannst du das sogar glatt amchen
<robert1> ppq: gut dann lösch ich wieder die xorg.conf und versuche gleich mit xrandr :-)
<dreamon> robert1, Sehr alte Grafikkarte. War mir neu das die nicht mehr unterstützt wird. "Fuchs" ist ein nvidia Freak. Eventuell ihn fragen.
<robert1> dreamon: danke für die info, ich frage ihn wenn es mit xrandr nicht klappt
<robert1> gut dann starte ich mal neu ohne xorg.conf und arbeite mich dann mal durch die anleitung mit xrandr
<hasdf> ist es möglich auf einer mit luks verschlüsselten systempartition (ubuntu) ein debian zu installieren?
<robert1> ppq: ich habe nun ohne xorg.conf neu gestartet und vorher noch die menu.lst um den eintrag "acpi=force" ergänzt damit der rechner ausschaltet und simsalabim ist plötzlich nach dem neustart die korrekte auflösung auswählbar, warum weiß ich nicht.
<robert1> ppq: auch der monitor wird korrekt erkannt *mich wunder*
<ppq> robert1: acpi.. hm. da wär ich nicht drauf gekommen
<robert1> ppq: liegt daran, ja?
<ppq> robert1: offenbar, ja
<robert1> ppq: ich lach mich kaputt, na dann nochmals danke für die hilfe
<ppq> hasdf: per chroot meinst du? oder wieso in die ubuntu-systempartition?
<ppq> robert1: dafür nicht, bist ja selbst drauf gekommen ;)
<robert1> ppq: nicht wirklich, ich hatte das auch schon bei 8.04 und 10.04 immer bei jedem kernel-update händisch in die menu.lst eingetragen da sonst der rechner nicht sauber runterfährt (p3_450mhz)
<ppq> oh weia ;)
<hasdf> ppq: ich will mein ubuntu durch ein debian ersetzen und hab mich gefragt ob das einfach geht oder ob ich doch lieber die verschlüsselung neu mach
<bekks> Das musst Du die Debianer fragen.
<ppq> hasdf: achso, dann kannst du einfach den debian-installer benutzen, da kann man das einrichten
<hasdf> ok. danke
<ppq> genau, näheres in debian-channels 
<robert1> ppq: das ist noch nicht alles, bei meinem ideapads205 habe ich es mir zur aufgabe gemacht, bei jedem grub-update den mbr mittels win7reparaturkonsole neu zu schreiben damit der win7-bootloader (easybcd) dann grub wieder laden kann :-)
<ppq> robert1: oha :D mit 12.04 sollte DAS problem beim s205 der vergangenheit angehören
<robert1> ppq: habe bereits 12.04 drauf aber von 11.10 upgedatet und da klappt es nachwievor nicht, da müsste eine neuinstallation her, denke ich.
<tuxtuxutx> ich überlege gerade mir einen v-server zu mieten. Wer hat hier einen und wenn ja wo?
<ppq> robert1: ja, denke ich auch. ich würde das so machen: win7 reparaturkonsole und alles neu schreiben, windows booten, die ubuntupartitionen komplett löschen. dann muss man dem ubuntu 12.04 installer nicht noch groß dazwischenfunken und er kann alles automatisch erledigen, inkl. grub2, das dann auch windows erkennen sollte
<robert1> ppq: bzw. grub in eine andere partition installieren, aber ich bleib bei dem gefrickel
<bekks> !ot > tuxtuxutx 
<kubine> tuxtuxutx: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<robert1> ppq: ja das macht sinn, bin aber zu faul das ubuntu neu zu installieren, deshalb bleibt erstmal alles beim alten
<robert1> ppq: ok, ich bin erstmal wieder raus, schönen tag noch
<ppq> dir auch
<dreamon> ppq, Du erinnerst dich an mein usb3.0/2.0 Problem. ähm.. heute geht die Festplatte an dem Notebook das nicht ging. *Kratz* Habe heute ein update gemacht.. obs daran lag?
<bekks> dreamon: Ein Update wovon?
<dreamon> bekks, Ubuntu Aktualisierung. Weiß aber nicht mehr welche Pakete das waren. -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1091505/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Und was soll die udevadm Ausgabe?
<dreamon> bekks, Da ist es mir aufgefallen, das er was von sde anzeigt.. Von der Seite hier -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2005951
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] ubuntu 12.04: kernel does not detect hotplugging USB3.0 drive - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<dreamon> bekks, Noch da.. ich hab das gerade am anderen Notebook auch probiert.. updates gemacht und angesteckt.. ging nicht
<dreamon> dann hab ich die Festplatte abgesteckt und den Befehl gemacht -> sudo udevadm monitor -> dann angesteckt und dann gehts.
<bekks> 12udevadm zeigt Dir nur, was udev tut.
<bekks> Es stellt nichts um, oder sonstwas.
<dreamon> Ja, aber ich hab es hier an 2 Kisten probiert.. und beidemale ging es danach.
<dispy> seit das Laptop im -bereitschaftsmodus war, geht die Tastatur nicht mehr (Maus geht aber noch)
<dispy> im grub funktioniert sie noch, also ist sie nicht kaputt
<dispy> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<namelezz> lol, nettes problem
<jokrebel> dispy: Schon mal _richtig_ neu gestartet?
<dispy> natürlich
<dispy> wo genau muss das flag für acpi=off hin, wenn ich im grub editiere?
<dispy> vmlinux-generic.blabla oder initrd.img... ?
<namelezz> /etc/default/grub
<dispy> wo da.
<namelezz> warte, ich guck mal
<dispy> im Übrigen bin ich nicht im Filesystem, sondern editiere direkt im laufenden grub :)
<surfhai> wo find ich denn die /boot/grub/menu.lst in ubuntu? hat sich da was geändert und die gibts nicht mehr?
<namelezz> dispy, siehst du die zeile GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" ?
<namelezz> dort nach splash
<namelezz> also GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=noirq acpi=off"
<dispy> jupp
<dispy> danke
<namelezz> dann in der konsole "sudo update-grub"
<dispy> wo ist = auf der amerikanischen tastatur? ;D
<namelezz> kein plan, teste es einfach
<namelezz> oder kopiere den text einfach
<dispy> kopiere xD hey ich bin grad beim bootvorgang im grub ;D
<namelezz> ach so, sorry überlesen
<jokrebel> dispy: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/QWERTY-Tastaturbelegung
<kubine> Title: QWERTY-Tastaturbelegung – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<dispy> habs auch grad gefunden, danke
<dispy> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/22/KB_US-International.svg/800px-KB_US-International.svg.png
<ring0> surfhai, seit grub2 passt man nur noch /etc/default/grub an und läßt danach update-grub laufen
<ring0> !grub2 > surfhai
<kubine> surfhai: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<surfhai> seit wann wird grub2 benutzt?
<surfhai> schon bei 11.04?
<jokrebel> ja
<dispy> s, acpi zu deaktivieren hat nix geholfen
<dispy> was nun?
<namelezz> forum
<dispy> und überhaupt: wie zur Hölle hat ubuntu das hinbekommen? ;D
<ppq> surfhai: seit 9.10 schon
<namelezz> dispy, versuchs mit google oder forum
<surfhai> wo zur hölle stellt man die anderen betriebssysteme in grub2 ein?
<jokrebel> dispy: Ist das eine USB-Tastatur?
<dispy> wasn *. ich hab was Anderes zu tun als ubuntu sein Keyboard wieder nahe zu bringne ;D
<dispy> nein - die Laptoptastatur :)
<dispy> und die ging vor dem "Bereitschaftsmodus" auch noch xD
<namelezz> http://techiesurgeon.blogspot.de/2011/05/get-beautiful-ubuntu-natty-running-on.html
<kubine> Title: Techie Surgeon: Get the beautiful ubuntu natty running on your Vaio CS laptops (at techiesurgeon.blogspot.de)
<namelezz> punkt 7 dort
<jokrebel> surfhai: Hast Du denn http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2 schon komplett durchgelesen (incl. Unterlinks)?
<kubine> Title: GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<surfhai> hab meine festplatten getauscht, jetzt bootet windows nicht mehr, gibts ein update befehl für grub?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> update-grub
<surfhai> da erkennt er die änderungen?
<bekks> Grub schon, Windows nicht.
<jokrebel> ließ das Wiki
<surfhai> ich probier erstma update-grub und schau was er so geändert hat
<bekks> Wird Windows nicht zum Booten bewegen.
<surfhai> wir werden sehn :)
<jokrebel> …oo( erst operieren und anschließend die Anatomie studieren - wenn Du meinst )
<dispy> vllt. ein Hint: die Maus bewegt sich nur ca. einmal pro Sekunde
<jokrebel> dispy: Dann hängt er vielleicht auch nur?
<dispy> ne
<slj180> tag alle
<dispy> dann würden die Eingaben ja doch irgendwann da landen, wo sie hingehören
<namelezz> drück eine taste etwas länger, vielleicht reagiert er dann darauf :D
<dispy> ich wette er hat sich irgendwie mit dem Treiber verbissen
<dispy> wird nix :)
<slj180> ich brauch hier hilfe mit nem ubuntu-system, genauer gesagt backtrack, das basiert ja soweit ich weiß auf ubuntu
<bekks> Wir supporten hier kein Backtrack.
<bekks> Wir supporten hier nur Ubuntu.
<slj180> ?
<dispy> gibts ne Möglichkeit, aus dem Gast-Modus heraus eine "Neuinistialisierung" seine Hardwareerkennung vorzunehmen?
<slj180> k
<slj180> aber es ist auch linux und mein Anliegen trifft wohl auf alle Distributionen zu
<namelezz> dispy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1707607
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Keyboard and mouse stop working after sleep - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<bekks> slj180: Dennoch supporten wir hier nur Ubuntu. :)
<jokrebel> slj180: Ist keine Diskussion wert.
<bekks> slj180: Backtrack hat sicherlich seinen eigenen Kanal.
<slj180> soll heißen ihr wollt mir jetzt aus derartigen formalen Gründen jegliche Hilfe verweigern?
<slj180> ô.o
<dispy> ah danke nameless :)
<ring0> richtig
<bekks> So siehts aus.
<dispy> slj180: such dir nen anderen Nick und komm nochmal rein. Du benutzt Ubuntu. ;D
<jokrebel> slj180: Es gibt im Hintergrund einfach zu viele Sache, welche andere Distis "anders" machen. Du kannst es aber geren im Offtopic-Kanal veruschen
<bekks> dispy: So verspielt man sich jede Hilfe. Denk mal drüber nach.
<slj180> ist ne VM, ich könnte Ubuntu draufspielen und dann genau das gleiche... (geht lediglich um die Konfiguration einer Direktverbindung, das sind wohl bei allen Distributionen die gleichen Konfigurationsdateien, ich will nur wissen wo ich reinschreiben muss um ne Statische IP festzulegen ô.o)
<slj180> (will zwei VMs miteinander vernetzen und muss dafür die Systeme entsprechend konfigurieren, "hardwaremäßig" sind sie schon vernetzt, aber eben ohne Router)
<namelezz> dispy, ich sehe jedes mal toshiba als problemkind. welchen lappi hast du?
<dispy> bekks:  als ich noch ander Schule war, hatten die für solche Fälle ne extra Ironiekelle.
<dispy> nen MSI
<jokrebel> !ot > slj180 zumindes solange es _nicht_wirklich_ um Ubuntu geht, Danke!
<kubine> slj180 zumindes solange es _nicht_wirklich_ um Ubuntu geht, Danke!: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<surfhai> update-grub hat wunderbar funktioniert und jetzt bootet windows wieder
<jokrebel> surfhai: Schön ;-)
<namelezz> dispy, noch eine mögliche lösung: http://askubuntu.com/questions/77143/keyboard-issues-after-resuming-from-sleep-on-a-dell-vostro-13
<kubine> Title: suspend - Keyboard Issues After Resuming From Sleep on a Dell Vostro 13 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<slj180> ... ... das ist nicht off-topic... das ist als ob wolle man in einem Channel über Braten einem Informationen darüber verweigern wie man den Herd anmacht weil man keinen Braten braten will sondern ein Schnitzel... *anderen Channel such*
<jokrebel> slj180: Und auch dieser Satz gehört hier nicht rein :-/
<slj180> >.<
<dispy> die hibernate/sleep-funktionalitäten von ubuntu sind aber nicht so wirklich ausgereiftr oder? Ich meine hibernate wurde schon deaktiviert weil es dauernd Probleme macht und sleep haut reihenweise die Tastatur raus, nach dem, was ich jetzt so bei Google findet. Auch wenn deren LÖsungen mir bisher nichdt geholfen haben
<jokrebel> slj180: Wie gesagt. Du bist gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic willkommen und kanst dort auch Deine frage über $OS-deiner-Wahl stellen. Hier ist aber ausschließlich Ubuntu-Support. Danke!
<bekks> dispy: Hier funktioniert beides Super.
<namelezz> bei mir auch
<jokrebel> dispy: …und eigentlich braucht man das bei den heutigen Bootzeiten ja auch nicht mehr wirklich.
<beaver74> jokrebel, hat eher den Vorteil nicht alle Programme wieder neu öffnen zu müssen
<dispy> programmierst du zufällig? es ist _wesentlich_ schneller ne IDE ausm Ruhezustand zu holen als die mal eben ein fettes Projekt öffnen zu lassen
<namelezz> dispy, das vielleicht? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321032
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] HOWTO: Fix touchpad, keyboard freeze on resume/thaw for laptops with i8042 controller - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<jokrebel> beaver74: Dafür gibt es "Startprogramme"
<beaver74> was dir aber auch nicht den letzten Zustand wiederbringt.. :)
<dispy> namelezz: danke, wenn ich mich erstmal einloggen kann, reden wir nochmal drüber ;D
<dispy> sollte grub meine Änderungen eigentlich speichern, wenn ich mit Ctrl+X rausgehe?
<namelezz> dispy, du hast doch den wiederherstellungsmodus, damit solltest du eigentlich rein
<dispy> ne, da geht die tastatur ja auch schon nicht
<namelezz> auch wenn du komplett ohne gui startest?
<dispy> wie geht das?
<dispy> ich meine im Wiederherstellungsmodus könnte ich das auswählen
<dispy> nur in der Auswahl wurde die Tastatur schon abgeschossen :)
<dispy> reicht die grub-kommandozeile?
<namelezz> lustig, dann letzte möglichkeit vor dem kompletten abschuss: live-cd oder live-usb
<namelezz> du musst ja script laden, ich glaube kaum, dass es vom grub aus geht
<dispy> -.-
<dispy> ich müsste es eigentlich nur auf den Zustand zurücksetzen und nie wieder in standby gehen, das würde mir schon reichen
<dispy> hat linux da nix wie Systemwiederherstellungspunkte unter Windows? xD
<namelezz> nicht wenn du kein backup erstellt hast
<dispy> -.-
<namelezz> das scheint aber für mich eh ein hardwareproblem zu sein
<dispy> der Punkt ist, dass ich glaube ich ein anderes Problem habe
<bekks> Und welches?
<dispy> die Anleitung bezieht sich auf Probleme mit Controller i8042 nochwas
<dispy> dafür gibts aber auch Lösungen, um das direkt beim Systemstart zu fixen
<dispy> das verlinkte Script ist nur dafür da, beim Standby die Tastatur abzuwürgen und hinterher wieder ranzuhängen
<namelezz> vielleicht hast du diesen controller, man weiß es ja nicht
<dispy> naja dann hätte aber schon das flag für den linux-kernel gereicht, umzumindest für einen Systemstart wieder eine Tastatur zu haben
<jokrebel> dispy: Was passiert denn, wenn Du X mittels SysReq (Alt+Druck+K) abschießt und versucht das ganze mal im 2D-Modus zu starten? Hab da was gelesen dass da vielleicht Compiz querliegt.
<namelezz> er hat doch schon den freeze vor dem start
<dispy> also bei der Loginmaske?
<dispy> wiederherstellungsmodus ist ja 2D
<jokrebel> dispy: ja
<dispy> gut gesagt. die tastatur geht ja nicht ;D
<Fuchs> dispy: Alt+SysRQ+R,  CTRL+ALT+F1   geht auch nicht? 
<dispy> kann ich die Tastatur vllt. manuell im Gastmodus neu konfigurieren?
<namelezz> wie gesagt, live-cd
<Fuchs> (bitte probieren, nicht einfach sagen Tastatur geht nicht) 
<dispy> probiert, geht nicht
<jokrebel> dispy: Gastmodus? Ist das nur eine VM?
<dispy> ne, Gastaccount meinte ich. sorry
<Fuchs> dispy: in dem Fall ist die Tastatur wohl wirklich hardwaremaessig deaktiviert. Was ist das fuer eine Tastatur, wie ist die angeschlossen? 
<dispy> keine Ahnung, das ist ne Laptoptastatur, wie die intern angedocht ist... kA ;)
<Fuchs> okay, welches Laptopmodell? 
<dispy> MSI VR610
<Fuchs> hmm, okay, die kenne ich nicht
<Fuchs> ggf. in einer Hardwaredatenbank schauen, ob da etwas bekannt ist, 
<Fuchs> BIOS update machen, das uebliche
<dispy> wie wird das denn hardwareseitig deaktiviert? wenn dann ja nur durch das bios
<dispy> das würde ja keinen Sinn machen, da sie in grub noch geht
<namelezz> na ja, der lappi ist schon etwas älter, könnte wirklich der controller bug sein
<Fuchs> okay, das ist komisch
<Fuchs> weil an X kann es kaum liegen, da muesste das obige SysRQ Ding helfen
<dispy> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/laptop/388173-keyboard-problem-msi-vr610x-opensuse-11-0-kde-4-a.html
<kubine> Title: Keyboard problem with MSI VR610x (openSUSE 11.0, KDE 4) (at forums.opensuse.org)
<dispy> aber naja, bei mjir hats ja grundsätzlich funktinoiert
<namelezz> dispy, füge mal in den grub optionen das ein "i8042.reset"
<dispy> schon probiert, aber danke
<namelezz> ah cool, ich habe auch i8042 :D
<dispy> wie cool xD ;D
<namelezz> d.h. dass der controller üblich ist und laut foren macht er probleme
<namelezz> wenn auch nicht bei mir :D
<dispy> so
<dispy> USB vom Nachbar geklaubt. die geht ;D
<namelezz> check erstmal den controller ab "cat /proc/bus/input/devices"
<namelezz> und such nach der tastatur
<dispy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/717970
<dispy> scheint der zu sein
<kubine> Title: Bug #717970 “After sleep, key presses get lost and trackpad is j...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dispy> confirmed bis 12.04, also meine Version
<dispy> ich stells mal aufs paste
<dispy> da taucht nämlich kein internes keyboard auf, so wie ich das sehe ;)
<dispy_> http://pastebin.com/LSXj8JCG
<kubine> Title: dispy@dispy:~$ cat /proc/bus/input/devices I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0005 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dispy_> oder läuft die tastatur unter dem Touchpad mit?
<namelezz> lol
<namelezz> ne
<namelezz> aber du hast auch ganz sicher i8042
<namelezz> steht beim touchpad
<dispy_> okay
<dispy_> wie krieg ich jetzt meine Tastatur wieder? die Anleitung bezieht sich drauf, wie ich sie nicht wieder verliere ;D
<namelezz> du hast doch jetzt die tastatur, versuche mal mit der beschreibung und dem script aus ubuntuforums
<dispy_> kannst du mir nochmal den Link schicken? ich bin jetzt auf nem anderen Rechner
<namelezz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321032
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] HOWTO: Fix touchpad, keyboard freeze on resume/thaw for laptops with i8042 controller - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<namelezz> dann gibts noch das http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6265834&postcount=6
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [ubuntu] Insprion 1420 unable to resume from standby (at ubuntuforums.org)
<dispy_> dann werde ich mal schlafen gehen :)
<dispy> der ist ausm STandby gar nicht wieder aufgewacht xd
<namelezz> :D
<namelezz> wie sieht es mit dem wiederherstellungsmodus aus?
<dispy> also das ist so, das weiß ich seit die Tastatur spinnt. Nur ich dachte es liegt an der Tastatur, dass er nicht aufwacht
<dispy> der geht ja weiterhin nicht, weil sich das Script nur darum kümmert, dass es nach dem standby wieder geht
<dispy> ich habe meine Tastatur ja nichtmal beim normalen Sysstart :)
<dispy> auch nicht mit flags
<jokrebel> dispy: Nimm doch biite mehr Satzzeichen und weniger Enter. Danke.
<dispy> geht nicht
<dispy> sagt mal kann ich Ubuntu 12.04 drüberinstallieren und die privaten Daten beibehalten? Müsste gehen oder?
<jokrebel> dispy: IIRC nur falls Du eine separate Home-Partition hast.
<jokrebel> dispy: Backup vorher sollte trotzdem zum Pflichtprogramm gehören.
<dispy> -.-. Was nun? Forum-Post und hoffen, dass jemand grade für meine Konfiguratio nen tip hat?
<dispy> das Laptop ist erst ganz frisch eingerichtet (nichtmal ne Woche her). niemand kann damit rechnen, dass das System den Standby nicht überlebt xD
<jokrebel> dispy: Gehts denn mit ner externen Tastatur?
<dispy> ich schreib grad mit ner externen USB-Tastatur
<jokrebel> dispy: Na dann hat es ja keine Eile und Du kannst recherchieren und ggf. nen Bug-Report einstellen und bei der Fehlerbehebung mitwirken.
<dispy> die Tastatur gehört nicht mir :)
<watschu> hallo allerseits
<dispy> gibts keine einfache Möglichkeit, die Mainboard-Treiber neu zu initialisieren?
<watschu> ich habe mir heute eine eigene udev-regel nach dieser anleitung geschrieben :http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev
<kubine> Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dispy> ich meine in Windows kann ich die auch einfach drüberinstallieren
<watschu> inklusive einem skript
<watschu> das ganze hat auch genau einmal funktioniert
<watschu> aber jetzt leider nichtmehr
<watschu> weiss jemand warum und was ich da tun kann
<watschu> ?
<_stemmi_> hi, ich versuche grade eine FAT automatisch beim systemstart einbinden zu lassen. hab dafür in der fstab folgendes eingetragen "/dev/sda6 /mount/daten vfat default 0 0", erhalte allerings beim systemstart eine meldung dass beim mounten ein fehler aufgetreten ist. wo könnte das problem liegen?
<watschu> _stemmi_ das selbe versuche ich auch gerade :)
<jokrebel> _stemmi_: NoPaste doch mal die _komplette_ Meldung bitte.
<_stemmi_> "Beim Einhängen von /media/daten ist ein Fehler aufgetreten"
<_stemmi_> oder meinst du noch ne andere meldung?
<ppq> _stemmi_: sicherer ist es, UUIDs statt der gerätedatei zu verwenden. die UUID findest du mit folgendem befehl raus: 'sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid'. dann kannst du im fstab eintrag einfach /dev/sda6 durch UUID=xyz ersetzen. näheres:
<ppq> !fstab > _stemmi_ 
<kubine> _stemmi_: Informationen zu fstab finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<ppq> _stemmi_: und das hier ist auch noch wichtig: wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden
<dispy> i8042.dumbkbd = 1
<dispy> das löst mein Problem. Nur wens interessiert ;d
<dispy> das habe ich ausgerechnet hier gefunden: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1301842.html
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Laptop Keyboard not working at all after boot [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<dispy> also eigentlich ein völlig angestaubter Thread einer sau alten Ubuntu-Version :)
<_stemmi_> UUID hat leider nicht geholfen
<ppq> dann wäre jetzt die genaue fehlermeldung interessant und wann/wo sie auftaucht
<jokrebel> _stemmi_: Und auch mal die fstab nopasten…
<_stemmi_> _stemmi_	"Beim Einhängen von /media/daten ist ein Fehler aufgetreten"
<_stemmi_> kommt während des bootvorganges
<Fuchs> _stemmi_: kannst Du das mal mit einem  manuellen mount auf einer Konsole zu einer besseren Fehlermeldung bewegen? 
<_stemmi_> Fuchs: nein kann ich nicht...manuelles mounten funktioniert^^
<Fuchs> heh
<Fuchs> also manuelles mounten via fstab?  (Einfach nur den mountpunkt angeben, z.B.) 
<Fuchs> dann schau mal, ob in dmesg oder /var/log/messages (oder syslog da) etwas dazu steht
<_stemmi_> moment...was ist "manuelles mounten via fstab" ich dachte du meinstest einfach nur im terminal per "mount /dev/sda..."
<Fuchs> ja, einfach da nicht alles angeben, sondern z.B. nur das Geraet oder nur der mountpunkt, 
<Fuchs> dann muesste er sich den Rest aus der fstab auslesen 
<_stemmi_> aha..."unrecognized mount option "default" of missing value"
<Fuchs> gut
<Fuchs> darf ich den Eintrag in der fstab mal sehen? 
<Fuchs> den ganzen
<_stemmi_> "/dev/sda6 /mount/daten vfat default 0 0", nur das ich jetz die UUID drin stehen hab
<jokrebel> _stemmi_: Wie schon gesagt: Bitte auch mal die fstab nopasten…
<Fuchs> _stemmi_: defaults 
<Fuchs> _stemmi_: mit einem s am Schluss 
<LordNelloz> hi, da steht /mount/daten und nicht /media/daten
<Fuchs> spielt keine Rolle, wenn es den Ordner gibt 
<Fuchs> fehlschlagen tut es wegen der falsch geschriebenen Option
<_stemmi_> LordNelloz: sry...hab ich falsch abgetippt...in wirklichkeit ist es media
<_stemmi_> http://nopaste.info/eefa66fbc3.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<Fuchs> jap, und es ist immer noch das fehlende s  :p 
<_stemmi_> jaja...bin dabei
<_stemmi_> super hat geklappt...vielen dank
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<sven2> N'abend
<sven2> Ich hab grad Pangolin erfolgreich installiert und mein Home-Verzeichnis bei der Erstellung verschlüsselt...
<sven2> ... aber nun hab ich das Konto von meiner Frau hinzugefügt und stolpere gerade darüber das ich dies nicht verschlüsseln kann.
<sven2> Zumindest finde ich nirgends eine Option darüber
<sven2> Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich mein Fehler suchen muß? Bin grad etwas ratlos. Da war früher mehr Optionen drin im Benutzerverwaltungstool
<guntbert> sven2: da do gerade in #ubuntu aufgetaucht bistm hilft dir möglicherweise https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<kubine> Title: EncryptedHome - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<guntbert> *da du
<ring0> sven2, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Einrichten#Zusaetzlicher-Benutzer das wäre auch ein ansatz hier
<kubine> Title: Einrichten › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sven2> Danke für die Links. Das Prinzip ist mir wohl bekannt. Mir kommt das nur komisch vor das ich bei der Installation MEIN Verzeichnis veschlüsseln kann und beim Anlegen eines weiteren Benutzers nun auf die Konsole ausweichen muß wenn SEIn Verzeichnis ebenfalls verschlüßelt werden soll
<sven2> Das war früher (TM) auch in der Mausschubser-Oberfläche mit drin
<ring0> sven2, hauptsache es funktioniert, die eine zeile wirst du wohl schaffen ;)
<sven2> naja, jetzt ist das Kind ja in den Brunnen gefallen. Ich glaube ich lösche den User und das Verzeichnis nochmal und lege es neu an. Der andere Weg nachträglich zu verschlüsseln ist mir heute abend zu lang ;-)
<sven2> Ich empfinde es allerdings irgendwie als ein rückschritt das diese wichtige Option nun wieder in die Konsole verbannt wurde
<ring0> sven2, im wiki steht, es sollte vorzugsweise über die gui gemacht werden. also wird diese option existieren
<Juggler> nabend zusammen
<Juggler> ich hoffe ich darf mal mit einer frage herreinplatzen
<bekks> Juggler: Stell doch einfach deine Frage :)
<Juggler> hi bekks ja wollte ebend nen pastebin vorbereiten ;)
<Juggler> ich arbeite grad nen guide für ubuntu 12.04 ab
<Juggler> http://www.howtoforge.de/anleitung/der-perfekte-server-ubuntu-11-10-mit-nginx-ispconfig-3/5/
<kubine> Title: HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekte Server - Ubuntu 11.10 mit nginx [ISPConfig 3] (at www.howtoforge.de)
<bekks> Ohje.
<Juggler> und habe da so meine probleme mit der quota config
<Juggler> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409687/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Juggler> wirf mal nen blick drauf
<bekks> Warum?
<bekks> Stell doch erstmal deine Frage.
<Juggler> ich hab das in dem pastebin geschrieben
<Juggler> ich bekomme die quota einstellung nicht passend hin
<Juggler> ich versuche also grad die quota auf meinem system ans laufen zu bekommen
<Juggler> in der /etc/fstab
<bekks> Was ist dein konkretes Problem?
<Juggler> ich bin mir unsicher was ich genau bei meine fstab eintragen muss damit quota läuft
<Juggler> hab schon diverse dinge probiert aber es kommt: Cannot find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option.
<bekks> Da steht doch ein Beispiel.
<Juggler> Jepp, ich bin mir aber unschlüssig wie das genau auf meinem System ausschauen muss
<bekks> Juggler: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Quota
<kubine> Title: Quota › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Juggler> ich lese das erstmal
<Juggler> danke
<Juggler> müsste es auf meinem system dann nicht so lauten
<Juggler> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409692/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Juggler> bekks: 
<Juggler> bekks:  er sagt quotacheck: Cannot stat() mounted device /dev/root: No such file or directory
<Juggler> quotacheck: Cannot find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option.
<bekks> Ja, der Fehler ist doch eindeutig. /dev/root existiert nicht. Und wir wissen auch nicht, was genau Du da mit welchem Ubuntu genau tust.
<Juggler> Entschuldige, es ist ubutntu 12.04
<Juggler> ich versuche diesem ansatz entsprechend quota ans laufen zu bekommen
<Juggler> http://www.howtoforge.de/anleitung/der-perfekte-server-ubuntu-12-04-lts-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3/5/
<kubine> Title: HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekte Server - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) (at www.howtoforge.de)
<bekks> Juggler: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Quota
<kubine> Title: Quota › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> DAS ist der zu befolgende Ansatz :)
<Juggler> ja mit dem was ich daraus verstehe komme ich aber nicht weiter
<Juggler> schon gut, leg die beine wieder hoch
<crowd> hallo zusammen, hab mir minidlna installiert und soweit alle einstellungen vorgenommen wenn ich den server starte sagt er mir "Media directory not accessible! [/tank/a/Filme/Serien]"
<bekks> Sieht aus wie ZFS :)
<crowd> bekks, ja hatte vorher freenas... ;)
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-15
<dreamon_> Frage an die KDE Jungs welches Paket muß ich installieren, das KDE die Icons in Deutsch anzeigt. Rest ist alles Deutsch.
<bekks> Icons haben keine Sprache, das sind Bilder :)
<dreamon_> bekks, Sei doch nicht immer sooooooo.. übergenau.. 
<dreamon_> Die Namen der Symbole werden in Englisch angezeigt..  ;)
<Fussel> hi, mein worldofgoo will nimmi 
<Fussel> Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
<Fussel> beim ausführen der sh
<Fussel> ah, ist ein ubuntu 12.04
<Fussel> da steht was von problemen mit compiz, aber das bekomm ich bei unity wohl nicht abgeschaltet
<jokrebel> Fussel: Versuch es doch mal im 2D-Modus.
<Fussel> hm, stimmt, ist ne idee, danke
<Fussel> ne, will nicht, hab nu gnome clasic (no effekts)
<jokrebel> Fussel: NoPaste doch mal die ganze Fehlermeldung.
<Fussel> jokrebel, beim ausführen der shel: Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
<Fussel> mehr kommt da nicht
<jokrebel> Fussel: Ohne genaueres über Dein  System zu wissen, mal ein Schuß ins Blaue (ohne es selbst probiert zu haben/können) : http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/world-of-goo-stuerzt-unter-12-04-ab/#post-4377067
<Fussel> joa, ist n 12.04
<jokrebel> Fussel: Und n Wiki gibts auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/World_of_Goo#Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: World of Goo › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * jokrebel fühlt sich mal wieder ge-Google-Frontended
<Fussel> jokrebel, der erste link hat getroffen :)
<jokrebel> Fussel: Freut mich
<Fussel> jokrebel, ich google auch, aber ich frag immer paralell hier, hat mich schon oft vor dem worst case gerettet :)
<neko1> hallo zusammen
<neko1> nutze ubuntu 11.10 64 bit
<jokrebel> warum?
<neko1> wenn sich im browser (egal ob opera, ff, midori...) so ein kleines flas-einstellfesterchen öffnet
<neko1> lässt es sich nicht klicken
<neko1> das frage ich mich so langsam auch :(
<neko1> naja, das 12.04 ist SCHROTT (zumindest für mich)
<neko1> nix funzt
<neko1> mehr commerz usw
<jokrebel> neko1: Enter ist kein Interpunktions-Ersatz.
<neko1> zurück zu flash... woran könnt es liegen das es sich nicht klicken lässt?
<neko1> ja, das ist mir bewusst
<neko1> allerdings fallen mir sachen oft im nachhinein ein
<neko1> deswegen diese mehrzahl an zeilen
<bekks> !ot > neko1 
<kubine> neko1: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<neko1> ok
<bekks> Und alles Offtopic, was nicht hierher gehört.
<neko1> meine haupt frage ist
<neko1> flash im ubuntu das nicht tut
<bekks> Tut hier.
<neko1> eher gesagt sich nicht einstellen lässt
<bekks> Was willst Du denn da einstellen?
<neko1> sagmal ist das hier der verarschungs-channel?!
<bekks> Achte auf deine Sprache, danke.
<neko1> das ist ja prima
<neko1> leute kommen her um hilfe zu finden und werden verarscht?!
<neko1> das ist ja kein wunder das es in der linuxwelt nicht vorangeht
<bekks> _/opme #ubuntu-de 
<jokrebel> neko1: Wo bist Du hier verarscht worden? Und außerdem ist auch diese Diskussion eher was für den offtopic-Kanal.
<bekks> neko1: Würdest Du bitte mit dem Offtopic hier aufhören. Danke.
<neko1> was hat flash mit offtopic zu tun?
<k1l> !flash > neko1 
<neko1> es geht um das flash im ubuntu
<neko1> im suse tut es
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> kann sein, dass da im 11.10 noch der bug mit der rechten maus gedrückt halten drin ist.
<neko1> danke
<neko1> das sind vernünftige antworten
<k1l> neko1: aber deine wortwahl solltest du hier drinnen stark anpassen. 
<neko1> ich bin hier ganz normal reingekommen, desweiteren bekommt man hier sinnlose antworten zu hören "... hier tut's..." da fühlt man sich nunmal verarscht
<neko1> um es sanfter auszudrücken, an der nase herumgeführt
<neko1> trotzdem danke
<neko1> bye
<k1l> *sigh*
<koegs> wie man in den Wald ruft...
<passt2> hallo allerseits
<passt2> habe ein problem  mit vpn pptp von ubuntu als client zu einem vpn  server unter windows
<passt2> unter ubuntu erhalte ich die fehlermeldung "die vpn verbindung kann nicht hergestellt werden"
<passt2> wo finde ich unter ubuntu eine detailiertere meldung?
<jokrebel> passt2: Vielleicht das Programm welches die Verbindung aufzubauen versucht mal testhalber aus dem terminal heraus starten?
<passt2> hm, ich bin eher linux neulling
<koegs> passt2: womit hast du die pptp-Verbindung eingerichtet?
<passt2> die verbindung habe ich über das netzwerk symbol in der taskleiste hergestellt
<passt2> koegs: über das netzwerk symbol in der taskleiste
<koegs> passt2: iirc loggt der Network-Manager in /var/log/syslog
<passt2> koegs: danke, dann versuche ich mal zu verstehen, was mir dort gesagt wird 
<jokrebel> passt2: Soll heißen: Paste doch mal Deine /var/log/syslog Datei.
<jokrebel> !nopaste > passt2
<kubine> passt2: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<passt2> koegs: danke, [paste:409697:syslog passt2]
<passt2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409697/
<kubine> Title: syslog passt2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> passt2: Werden da vielleicht irgendwelche Merkwürdigen Sonderzeichen (ggf. im Passwort) benutzt?
<passt2> nein, keine ungewöhnlichen sonderzeichen
<jokrebel> keine Sonderzeichen? Oder keine Ungewöhnlichen? -> Was verstehst Du unter "gewöhnliche Sonderzeichen"?
<passt2> ein Pluszeichen
<passt2> ansonsten nur das normale 26 Alphabet
<simpsonetti> hi, ich war es bisher so gewohnt, das wenn ich im terminal "ssh " eingegeben habe und dann die "bild auf/ab" taste gedrückt habe, das dann mir die letzten verbindungen angezeigt werden. Wie bekomme ich das hier unter ubuntu wieder hin ?
<jokrebel> simpsonetti: Kenne das nicht. Wo (welches OS? Welcher Desktopoberfläche? Welches Terminal?) hatte das denn vormals?
<simpsonetti> opensuse unter kde, programm hies nur terminal
<jokrebel> simpsonetti: Ich mach das über das anlegen von veschiedenen terminal-Profilen. Was anderes kenn ich nicht.
<simpsonetti> hm, das war eine schöne einfache und schnelle sache. einfach "ssh" eingeben und dann die tasten und zack war man remote. 
<koegs> simpsonetti: http://schoofseggl.blogspot.de/2010/03/ubuntu-linux-bash-history-suche-pageup.html
<kubine> Title: schoofseggl: Ubuntu Linux Bash History Suche PageUp (at schoofseggl.blogspot.de)
<jokrebel> simpsonetti: So ist es ein Klick auf Datei - Neues Terminal - DeineWunschSSHoderwasauchimmerVerbindung. Das ganze dann auch gleich noch farblich unterschiedlich wenn Du willst. IMHO _noch_ effektiver.
<simpsonetti> und wo legst du die verbindungen an ?
<jokrebel> simpsonetti: Bearbeiten - prfile
<jokrebel> Profile
<simpsonetti> und dann bei "benutzerdefinirter befehl" den ssh zugang eintragen ?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Kannst du etwas genauer sagen, Interessiert mich auch!
<jokrebel> simpsonetti: Genau - zB. "ssh -X user@pc3"
<simpsonetti> ah stimmt, das ist auch eine tolle sache
<simpsonetti> gar nicht mal so doof :) vielen dank für den tipp
<dreamon_> Und wie wirds dann aufgerufen?
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Was genau willst Du noch wissen?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Ich hab auch ein Profil erstellt.. z.b. "dmesg" als versuch.. Wie kann ich nun das erstellt Profil aufrufen.. (starten)
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Entweder Du setzt das dann als Vorgabe. Oder Du rufst das Terminal auf und sagst dann: Datei - Neues terminal (oder neuer Reiter) - und wählst Dort die andere Sitzung.
<passt2> so, ich bin ein stückchen weiter
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Ah Klar. Danke!!
<dreamon_> Sehr nützlich!
<passt2> die vpn verbindung wird vom server abgelehnt
<jokrebel> gerne
<passt2> stichwort: Remoteaccess 20271
<jokrebel> passt2: hab von VPNs nicht allzuviel Ahnung, aber Dein Stichwort hilft mir noch nicht einmal beim googlen…
<passt2> re
<passt2> mir schon, es scheint, dass am windows server eine richtlinie die verbindung verhindert
<passt2> zumindest weiß ich wo ich es jetzt suchen muss
<passt2> hm, jetzt bleibt nur noch ein problem
<passt2> die unter windows verwendete domäne meinedomäne.local macht probleme bei der auflösung unter ubuntu
<passt2> d.h. ping und andere tools können den namen nicht auflösen, während nslookup das sehr wohl kann
<passt2> hat jemand ahnung, wie ich das unter ubuntu für meine windowsdomäne umbiegen kann
<jokrebel> Umlaute und Leerzeichen vermeiden?
<passt2> das scheint wohl damit zusammen zuhängen, dass die windows domäne auf .local endet
<rhizotron> ich habe gerade ubuntu 12 auf einem notebook mit kaputtem internen display installiert
<rhizotron> das live system hat auf dem vga den desktop gecloned
<rhizotron> nach dem ersten start der installation, mit dem nvidia treiber kommt nix mehar an den ausgängen raus
<rhizotron> hat jemand ne ahnung wie ich über ssh den vga ausgang aktivieren kann?
<LetoThe2nd> rhizotron: mit dem nvidia-spezifischen treiber fiele mir jetzt nur entweder manuelles xorg.conf editieren oder benutzung des setup-tools über X-forwarding ein.
<rhizotron> LetoThe2nd: nvidia-settings als root über ssh -X meckert, dass kein nvidia-treiber installiert sei :(
<LetoThe2nd> rhizotron: dann wird er wohl nicht geladen sein. ich würd mich ohnehin an den offenen (sprich: nouveau) halten, dann hast mit xrandr auch ne chance
<rhizotron> LetoThe2nd: Okay, dann versuche ich über ssh den nouveau zu installieren. gabs da nicht mal früher son tool für die konsole, envy oder so, das mir die installation etwas leichter macht?
<LetoThe2nd> rhizotron: nee... und wenn der nvidia nicht installiert bzw. aktiviert ist, kommt sowieso automatisch nouveau zum einsatz
<rhizotron> LetoThe2nd: glaub das liegt eher am remote starten von nvidia-settings
<rhizotron> jockey-text -l sagt zumindest, dass der treiber aktiv
<LetoThe2nd> rhizotron: möglich.
<rhizotron> LetoThe2nd: Hast du einen Link für mich, wie ich das mit einer xorg.conf und dem prop. nvidia treiber machen könnte?
<LetoThe2nd> rhizotron: nope, wenn ich was wüsste hätt ichs schon gesagt
<rhizotron> LetoThe2nd: okay, danke
<PBeck> hi
<_Phil_> servus
<beowolf> hallo @all, weiß jemand, wie ich meine druckwarteschlange anschauen kann?
<Foxplush> beowolf: dazu gibt es einige graphische Frontends, welche Umgebung verwendest Du? 
<Foxplush> (sonst hat CUPS ein Webfrontend, aber das scheint mir ein wenig overkill) 
<beowolf> ich habe gnome3 und habe das programm "drucker" gestartet
<beowolf> ich glaube, dass die druckwarteschlange nicht in meinem OS liegt, sondern bereits im Druckercache
<Foxplush> gut, das waere dann schlecht
<Foxplush> CUPS kann das anzeigen, so lange es noch auf Deinem System ist
<Foxplush> bei einem HP Drucker kannst Du noch hp-toolbox nehmen
<apollo13> lpq
<beowolf> lpq sagt mir: lpq: Error - no default destination available.
<apollo13> ja dann musst halt explizit den drucker namen mit angeben
<beowolf> wie heißen drucker?
<apollo13> lpstat -p -d
<bekks> So wie du sie nennst :)
<littledarkcloud> apt-get update / apt-get upgrade
<littledarkcloud> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<littledarkcloud> psa-atmail
<littledarkcloud> worum handelt es sich hierbei?
<apollo13> apt-get update
<apollo13> und dann nochmal
<apollo13> wenn noch immer nicht, key für die quelle einspielen
<ring0> psa-atmail ist kein offizielles ubuntu paket
<apollo13> und fremdquellen werden hier nicht supported :p 
<littledarkcloud> thx.
<littledarkcloud> bb.
<apricot1> Prob: thumbnails in Nautilus - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093459/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> apricot1: was sagt 'ping launchpad.net'?
<apricot1> ping geht ok - 140 ms
<dAnjou> wahrscheinlich is das repo nich für deine ubuntu version da
<apricot1> 12.04 
<ppq> dAnjou: dann dürfte es eigentlich erst beim apt-get update fehlermeldungen geben
<dAnjou> ppq: stimmt
<apricot1> gibts ne ander Möglichkeit für thumbnails im Nautilus - ähnlich Dolphin ?
<ppq> apricot1: es scheitert ja nicht an dem ppa, sondern am hinzufügen des ppas. mach das doch einfach manuell.
<beowolf> hallo @all nochmal
<k1l_> python pakete kaputt/aus anderen quellen?
<k1l_> den gpg port vlt geblockt?
<beowolf> wie kann ich erkennen, an welchem device meine windows-platte hängt und sie danach mounten?
<apollo13> fdisk -l /dev/platte
<apricot1> ppa hinzufügen ist in ubuntuusers entweder ungenau beschrieben, oder ich bin zu blöd - funzt jedenfalls nicht
<k1l_> beowolf: "sudo fdisk -l" mit nem kleinen L hinten
<beowolf> und danach sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/win?
<k1l_> apricot1: nutzt du nen proxy?
<k1l_> beowolf: wenn du /mnt/win vorher angelegt hast: ja
<apricot1> ppq, nein. 
<ppq> mh?
<apricot1> sorry :)
<beowolf> danke, hat funktioniert
<apricot1> k1l, nein. 
<beowolf> wie kann ich ein image meiner windows-platte ziehen? gibt es vielleicht einen artikel im wiki?
<apollo13> dd
<Foxplush> gibt es, dd oder ein Frontend dazu
<apricot1> k1l_, hatte gemacht: sudo apt-repository ppa:flozz/flozz
<apollo13> apricot1: füg das repo doch händisch hinzu, das ist eher nen temporärer fehler denk ich
<bekks> apt-add-repository ...
<apricot1> merci ... dann les ich mal...
<k1l_> apricot1: entweder ist dein dns kaputt (komisch, dass dann aber ein ping geht), du hast kaputte python pakete oder dein gpg port ist geblockt.
<apollo13> bekks: nicht add-apt? :p
<bekks> apollo13: ;)
<tododoc> moin habe eine problem mit xbmcbuntu. nach dem start ist im menue noch sound, wenn ich aber musik abspiele sagt mir das system das er audio nicht initialisieren kann. hat wer ne idee?
<tododoc> soundkarte sblive pci 
<tododoc> kann mal jemand nen post machen, damit ich sehe das der chat l?uft 
<daswort> post
<tododoc> thx
<tododoc> jemand nen plan wieso mein audio erst geht und beim abspielen von mp3 oder video tot ist
<daswort> Kommt immer auf die Formate, genauer Codecs, an die verwendet werden. BTW: Was meinst du mit xbmcbuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> tododoc: auch wenn du das jetzt nicht hören willst: wir haben keine ahnung was die xmbcbuntu leute da verbastelt haben. es ist kein offizielles derivat. die machen ihren support bitte selber. danke.
<daswort> generell rate ich immer zur "Stock"-Distro bei der man XBMC nachreicht. Außerdem gibts doch sogar eine eigene LiveDistro des XBMC-Projekts…
<tododoc> LetoThe2nd: ist ein ubuntusystem mit xbmc instlliert und ohnen gnome
<LetoThe2nd> tododoc: nein, es ist eine verbastelte ablegerdistro. -> eigener support.
<LetoThe2nd> tododoc: wir hatten das schon oft genug, ich werde das nicht weiter diskutieren. EOT.
<tododoc> Ich werde 12.04 lts installieren und xbmc raufschmei?en 
<tododoc> dann schaue ich ob sound geht 
<LetoThe2nd> genau.
<dafuqxyz> hi
<dafuqxyz> kann mir jemand helfen? bei mir im müll lassen sich dateien nicht löschen, warum?
<dafuqxyz> hat wer idee woran das liegen kann?
<dafuqxyz> hab ubuntu 12.04 unity3d
<daswort> tododoc: hast du dir mal die Offizielle XBMC-CD/DVD angeschaut? Je nachdem wie du das System nutzen willst vielleicht die bessere Variante.
<daswort> dafuqxyz: vielleicht Rechte.
<daswort> ls -al .local/share/Trash/files
<dafuqxyz> aus dem ordner .local/share/Trash/files kann ich diese problemlos löschen. allerdings nicht aus Müll in einem odner in nautilus. andere dateien wiederum kann ich löschen, nur nicht die in einem ordner Bilder.
<dafuqxyz> an den rechten kann es nicht liegen, weil dateien die rechte sind -rw-rw-r-- 1
<dafuqxyz> auch bei den, die sich nicht löschen lassen
<Fuchs> dafuqxyz: komischer Dateiname? 
<Fuchs> dafuqxyz: Fehlermeldungen in der ~/.xsession-errors  oder so? 
<dafuqxyz> es kommt nicht mal ein dialog wo ich gefragt werde ob ich löschen will
<dafuqxyz> es tut einfach nichts
<dafuqxyz> dateiname ist normal
<dafuqxyz> in die ~/.xsession-errors wird nichts geschrieben
<dafuqxyz> der ordner Bilder war zuvor im UbuntuOne ordner drin
<dafuqxyz> hat niemand ne idee woran das liegen kann?
<bekks> dafuqxyz: Kannst Du dein Problem nochmal in einem Satz zusammenfassen?
<dafuqxyz> bekks: dateien im Müll in einem odner lassen sich nicht löschen. der odner war zuvor im UbuntuOne verzeichnis. andere dateien im Müll lassen sich normal löschen.
<bekks> Hast Du ausgehend von / auf jedem Verzeichnis dorthin auch ausreichende Rechte?
<bekks> Auf /home und /home/user ist das eher uninteressant. Aber bei den anderen Verzeichnissen kann das schon wichtig werden.
<||arifaX> Gruß
<Orcor> genau
<Orcor> und in anderen Verzeichnissen  sollte man genau wissen was man macht
<dafuqxyz> bekks: im verzeichnis .local/share/Trash/files lassen sich diese dateien löschen. nur im Müll nicht.
<bekks> dafuqxyz: Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<dAnjou> dafuqxyz: du meinst, du kannst sie im nautilus in diesem verzeichnis löschen?
<dafuqxyz> die sind ja im /home drin
<Orcor> aber was ist wenn man in Müll Müll entleert?
<dafuqxyz> dAnjou: ja
<bekks> dafuqxyz: von welchem Verzeichnis ganz genau reden wir? Wie ist der volle Pfad?
<dAnjou> dann beantwortet das wohl die frage nach den rechten
<Orcor> kann man nicht irgend wie sicher löschen denn Papierkorb?
<dAnjou> dafuqxyz: fühlst du dich in der lage, etwas auf dem terminal für uns rauszufinden?
<bekks> Orcor: ?
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> nicht nur entleeren sondern sicher löschen?
<LetoThe2nd> Orcor: nein, ist in dieser form nicht vorgesehen.
<bekks> Was ist denn "sicher löschen"?
<Orcor> das man es nicht mehr wiederstellen kannst
<dAnjou> gibts da keine tastenkombi wie in windows?
<bekks> Orcor: Kannnst Du so auch nur in den seltensten Fällen.
<bekks> dAnjou: Windows kann auch nicht "sicher löschen".
<dAnjou> och mensch
<dAnjou> wir können auch mal aufm teppich bleiben
<Orcor> es gibt genug in Win Programme die alles schredern
<dAnjou> na sicher kann man sich dumm und dämlich zahlen, um sachen wiederherzustellen
<LetoThe2nd> Orcor: die frage beantwortet, ende.
<LetoThe2nd> +wurde.
<bekks> !ot > Orcor 
<kubine> Orcor: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Orcor> ok sorry
<dAnjou> dafuqxyz: was geht bei dir? problem gelöst?
<dafuqxyz> dAnjou: problem da. die rechte sind -rw-rw-r-- 1
<dAnjou> nee
<dAnjou> so nich
<dAnjou> was solln das sein?
<bekks> dafuqxyz: Kriegen wir nun den kompletten Pfad oder nicht?
<dAnjou> gib uns ein: ls -la ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<dAnjou> dafuqxyz: in einem pastebin
<dAnjou> *NICHT* hier
<dAnjou> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dafuqxyz> ich weiß nicht welchen pfad der Müll in nautilus hat. Ich dachte, es ist .local/share/Trash/files, weil dort sind diese dateien und dort lassen sie sich auch löschen.
<dAnjou> dafuqxyz: "ls -la ~/.local/share/Trash/files" ohne "" nach hier bitte http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Julian92> Moin, bzgl Chromium-Browser: Weiß jemand wie man einstellen kann, dass bei einem neuen Tab meine Startseite erscheint, und nicht dieser seltsame Web-Store?
<dafuqxyz> die betreffenden dateien haben folgende rechte -rw-rw-r-- 1 und andere auch, andere lassen sich aber löschen.
<dAnjou> dafuqxyz: ok, ich bin raus. danke fürs gespräch :)
<dafuqxyz> dAnjou: möchte ls nicht machen, da es private dateien anzeigt.
<dAnjou> dafuqxyz: die dateinamen jucken mich nich, die kannst du raus X-en
<dAnjou> Julian92: chrome://settings/browser -> Homepage
<dAnjou> Julian92: das hast du ernsthaft nich gefunden?
<Julian92> Finds immernoch nicht - Dort scheints nur um die Startseite zu gehen
<dAnjou> ach so meinste
<Julian92> Screenshot: http://h9.abload.de/img/auswahl_001k6xpi.png
<jokrebel> Sind das vielleicht im Müll Dateien, welche vormal auf zB. einem USB-Stick in den Papierkorb geschoben wurden? Die lassen sich dann nur löschen, wenn genau jener Stick wieder eingestöpselt ist.
<dAnjou> Julian92: musst wohl ne extension nehmen
<dAnjou> jokrebel: dachte, die bleiben dann auf dem stick. diese funktionalität is mir nich bekannt..
<dAnjou> *-.
<bekks> Die bleiben auch auf dem Stick.
<dafuqxyz> bekks, dAnjou: hier die Rechte http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409702/
<kubine> Title: trash rechte › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Aber von dort kann Nautilus sie nur löschen, wenn der Stick eingesteckt ist.
<jokrebel> jo
<Julian92> z.B New Tab Website0.2 - Probiert: Kommt nicht mit einer html-Datei als Startseite klar - http://... Naja was solls - das hat dann mit Ubuntu eigentlich auch nchts mehr zu tun
<dAnjou> dafuqxyz: is das ne live-cd?
<dafuqxyz> also sind dateien im odner "Bilder", dieser ordner war zuvor im UbuntuOne odner drin und wurde von UbuntuOne gelöscht, weil in der Cloud ich es gelscht habe, dann verschiebt es UbuntuOne automatisch in den Müll auf allen anderen rechner in der cloud.
<bekks> dafuqxyz: Dann verbinde Dich wieder zu Ubuntu One, und leere den Papierkorb.
<bekks> Und ansonsten lösche die Dateien in der Konsole.
<dAnjou> oh, was is das wieder für ne magic .. ich bin raus, keine ahnung
<dafuqxyz> dAnjou: keine live-cd, ist ubuntu 12.04 installiert mit neusten updates...
<dafuqxyz> bekks: bin ja mit UbuntuOne verbunden. ich kann zwar die dateien im verzeichnis ~/.local/share/Trash/files selber löschen aber warum nicht direkt im Müll in nautilus?
<Julian92> Danke nochmal für den Tipp mit der Erweiterung - Habe eine gefunden
<dafuqxyz> hab schon in bugs.launchpad.net gesucht aber nichts gefunden. vielleicht kann mit jemand helfen, damit ich mich beteiligen kann?
<jokrebel> dafuqxyz: Der Cloud vertraust Du diese "private dateien" an, aber wir hier, die helfen sollen dürfen noch nicht mal die Datei-Namen sehn (mal abgesehen davon, dass man das auch aus x-en kann)
<dafuqxyz> dAnjou: seltsam ist das schon und magic ja
 * dAnjou will sowas nich in ubuntu. das is doch mal voll windows-like </OT>
<dafuqxyz> ich vertrau Canonical. warum sollte ich nicht?
<ubuntuuser1204> hallo. wie kann ich aus dem unitymenü die vorgeschlagenen Anwendungen, die ich nicht installiert habe entfernen?
<dafuqxyz> jokrebel: hab im paste alles offengelegt, die dateinamen.
<k1l_> ubuntuuser1204: da gibts in myunity eine option für
<jokrebel> dafuqxyz: Ah sorry übersehn. Heißt denn der User der das löschen soll "Ubuntu"?
<ubuntuuser1204> k1l_: entschuldige meine unwissenheit, aber was ist myunity? (das letzte ubuntu dass ich hatte hatte gnome2, deshalb kenn ich mich nach einer neuinstallation nicht mehr aus
<dafuqxyz> jokrebel: ich habe es durch ubuntu im editor per suchen&ersetzen geändert.
<k1l_> myunity ist ein programm, womit man unity konfigurieren kann
<k1l_> ubuntuuser1204: installiere dir das mal, es ist in den normalen quellen
<jokrebel> dafuqxyz: ^^ aber User und Gruppe entsprach demjenigen welcher die Datei zu löschen versuchte, aber es ging nicht?
<ubuntuuser1204> k1l: danke!
<dafuqxyz> jokrebel: hmm, wie finde ich das raus?
<dafuqxyz> langsam denke ich, dass es ein bug in UbuntuOne ist.
<jokrebel> dafuqxyz: Wenn Du schon aus Paranoia im Editor irgendwas abänderst weil Du uns hier nicht zu viel preisgeben willst, solltest Du dann die Aussagen hier auch zurück interprätieren können. Oder lieg ich jetzt grad völlig daneben?
<dafuqxyz> also ich bin nicht paranoia. ich will nur nicht, dass jeder den usernamen kennt. ist doch mein recht.
<dafuqxyz> übrigens ist Gruppe und User in der ls Ausgabe gleich
<dafuqxyz> also User überall
<jokrebel> dafuqxyz: Kein Problem! Wenn ich dann aber von User Ubuntu und Gruppe Ubuntu rede solltest Du das natürlich passend zurückübersetzen und nicht "hmm, wie finde ich das raus?" fragen
<dafuqxyz> jokrebel: sorry, ich war irritiert.
<dafuqxyz> ach, ich lösche die dateien einfach aus ~/.local/share/Trash/files/Bilder und falls das wieder vorkommt, dann melde ich den bug.
<tododoc> weis jemand wieso pulseaudio 36% meine CPU nutz?
<tododoc> ich starte xbmc und schon geht meine cpu last hoch 
<tododoc> ohne das ich sound abspiele 
<tododoc> Wie stoppe ich unter 12.04 den desktop
<tododoc> x11 will ich nicht beeenden 
<dAnjou> tododoc: melde dich ab
<tododoc> ich moechte xbmc starte ohne zuviel resourcen zu verschw?nden
<radonky> Hallo zusammen
<radonky> Weis jemand woran das liegen könnte wenn die maus nicht mehr geht ?
<sdx23> usbautosuspend. Man google danach und finde Lösungen.
<radonky> ja habe ich schon
<radonky> aber ich habe nix gescheites gefunden
<radonky> bitte das ist nicht gerade schön muss ich in der syslog schauen oder wie ?
<radonky> hallo ?
<radonky> Weis jemand woran das liegen könnte wenn die maus nicht mehr geht ?
<Fuchs> radonky: definiere "nicht mehr geht" 
<radonky> der Zeiger läst sich nicht bewegen
<radonky> habe die mäuse schon gewechselt
<Fuchs> wann tritt das jeweils auf? 
<radonky> Hab ein Ubunut 11.10 Kernel 3.0.0
<radonky> Hatte den PC aus und beim nächsten start dauerhaft
<Fuchs> und das passiert mit jeder Maus? 
<radonky> hab schon mehrmals neugestartet etc 
<radonky> ja
<Fuchs> wenn ja: passiert das auch mit einem anderen Benutzer oder in einer anderen Desktopumgebung? 
<radonky> im moment habe ich Ligitek Funk Tast/Maus kombie aber Tastatur geht
<radonky> das ist schon in beim Anmeldebildschirm so
<radonky> und das ist ja schon der zeiger
 * daswort fragt sich zum x-ten mal wo man dieses Ubunut herunterladen kann…
<daswort> Akku/Batterie leer?
<radonky> nein
<radonky> die andere PS2 Maus geht auch nicht
<daswort> achso
<radonky> Fuchs - noch da
<Fuchs> radonky: bitte _etwas_ Geduld
<Fuchs> danke. 
<radonky> sry
<Fuchs> radonky: das klingt dann so, als ob die in X allgemein nicht gehen wuerde. Bist Du Linuxaffin genug, um nur mit der Tastatur die /var/log/Xorg.0.log  in einen pastebin zu legen? 
<radonky> ja locker ;)
<radonky> hehe
<Fuchs> radonky: mach das noch einmal und ich trete Dich 
<Fuchs> ich sagte pastebin, nicht spam mir meinen Chat zu
<guntbert> radonky: verwende pastebinit
<radonky> okay muss das schnell installieren
<Fuchs> radonky: gratuliere, Du hast Dich selber vom Netzwerk geworfen. Mach das _nie_ wieder
<radonky> jo
<radonky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093921/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> der findet da eine Logitech Maus, so weit eigentlich so gut
<radonky> okay
<Fuchs> das kann ich mir so nicht erklaeren ... was ist das fuer eine Hardware, und funktioniert die gleiche Maus in einem Livesystem? 
<radonky> ja Sie funktioniert in einem Live Sys
<radonky> Die Hardware kann ich dir auch zukommen lassen
<radonky> lshw ?
<Fuchs> hmm nein
<Fuchs> darf ich die /etc/X11/xorg.conf  mal haben? 
<radonky> ja mom
<Fuchs> und ein ls /sys/class/input/ 
<Fuchs> beides in einem pastebin
<radonky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093943/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> das ist unmoeglich die ganze
<radonky> wie mach ich die lsabfrage in eine Datei ?
<bekks> ls ... | pastebin
<radonky> ja ich hab mich auch gewundert sieht aber so aus 
<radonky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093947/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> das kann fast nicht sein 
<Fuchs> radonky: mach mit sudo nvidia-xconfig eine neue 
<radonky> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<radonky> hab ich als Fehler bekommen
<Fuchs> dann plaett die zuerst und mach sie dann neu 
<radonky> Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> entfernen, dann neue machen
<radonky> okay
<radonky> habs
<radonky> neustarten oder wie ?
<Fuchs> X zumindest mal, ja 
<radonky> wie geht das? also ich weis das mann mit xstart startet
<Fuchs> das machst Du nicht ernsthaft manuell, oder? 
<Fuchs> alt+sysrq+k   (sysrq ist die Druck/PrtSc Taste) 
<radonky> ka
<radonky> nein geht noch nicht
<radonky> komplett neustarten ?
<Fuchs> darf ich dann die neue Xorg.0.log  und mal noch  dmesg  in einem pastebin haben?  Und uname -r 
<Fuchs> mach uname -a  draus
<radonky> jawol
<radonky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093967/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<radonky> ist der Uname
<radonky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093970/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<radonky> ist Xorgo.log
<radonky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093973/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<radonky> Die dmesg
<Fuchs> ist da eine zweite Maus / ein Touchpad dran? 
<radonky> nein 
<radonky> war aber vorher hatte ich auch die PS2 Maus auchnoch dran 
<radonky> [  7647.226] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
<radonky> hast du das gesehen ?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> er erwischt die Maus weiter oben, von daher sollte das eigentlich nichts machen. Sollte. 
<Fuchs> und evdev ist da, und den sollte er auch als Treiber nehmen
<Fuchs> ich sehe da gerade nicht, wo der Fehler noch sein koennte, aber ggf. bin ich auch einfach nur muede
<Fuchs> versuch es ggf. noch im ubuntuusers.de Forum und verlink auch diese Pastes  (oder gib die Informationen noch einmal an) 
<radonky> okay n8
<radonky> ich bin auch müd trozdem danke vielmals
<radonky> noch da ?
<radonky> Ich habe die PS2 Tastatur und Maus angeschlossen und Merke gerade das der Laser an der Maus garnicht geht
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-08
<mcnesium> ist das „dpkg-preconfigure: unable to re-open stdin: No such file or directory“ problem ein bekanntes ungelöstes problem von aptitude oder sind die fragen die im netz dazu so unterwegs sind alle zu schlecht gestellt um antworten zu generieren?
<mcnesium> zum beispiel http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=136536
<mcnesium> ich krieg nämlich auch diese meldung und kann mit ihr nichts anfangen
<dadrc> mcnesium, welche Ubuntuversion?
<mcnesium> raring
<dadrc> Virtualisiert, irgendwie?
<mcnesium> nö, ganz normal auf nem raid 1 an nem via c7 board
<mcnesium> ich weiß auch nicht, seit wann die meldung shcon kommt
<mcnesium> also ich krieg  die meldung per mail
<mcnesium> weil ich einen cronjob mit aptitude security updates laufen lasse
<mcnesium> und den hab ich neulich erst so getuned dass ich nicht täglich den gesamten output des updates per mail bekomme
<mcnesium> jetzt krieg ich nur noch mails, wenn ein fehler auftaucht, wies aussieht
<mcnesium> die meldung kommt auch nicht jeden tag, manchmal sind zwei-drei tage dazwischen ruhe
<dadrc> mcnesium, hast du im Crontab oder in dem Skript, was du laufen lässt, den PATH gesetzt?
<dadrc> Also, "PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin" entweder als erste Zeile im Crontab oder im Skript?
<mcnesium> http://p.carnivore.it/yKtGyh
<mcnesium> das steht in /etc/cron.daily/aptitude-security-updates
<mcnesium> also: nein. sollte ich?
<dadrc> Ja
<mcnesium> :) dann probier ich das mal
<mcnesium> aber ist das nicht ne global gültige variable auch für cronjobs?
<dadrc> Nein, Crons laufen aus Sicherheitsgründen mit so wenig externen Variablen wie möglich
<mcnesium> ok na ich hab das jetzt mal reingeschrieben. wenn morgen keine mail kommt, hats geklappt, sonst komm ich ncohmal. danke scho mal für die hilfe
<UbuntuFan> Hallo zusammen . Weiss jemand wie man in ddd  edit source von nano auf vi umschalten kann
<sysdef> .o( update-alternatives --config editor )
<LetoThe2nd> UbuntuFan: schau dir Edit->Preferences->Helpers an. im prinzip sollte er sich an EDITOR respektive XEDITOR halten.
<UbuntuFan> <LetoThe2nd> alles schon versucht aber beim neustart von ddd setzt sich alles zurück auf orginal stand
<LetoThe2nd> UbuntuFan: ich hab nirgendwo behauptet dass du da was ändern sollst.
<LetoThe2nd> UbuntuFan: -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<LetoThe2nd> UbuntuFan: respektive der hinweis von sysdef 
<LetoThe2nd> UbuntuFan: und das "ändert sich zurück" würde ich mal vermuten liegt an wechselwirkung mit sudo.
<ksk> moin
<ksk> ist 10.04 noch LTS? wie find ich denn sowas raus? zum download auf ubuntu.com gibts nur 12.04 - heisst das was?
<ksk> bzw, LTS mag es immer sein - aber wird es noch supported?
<LetoThe2nd> k1l_: 1x googlen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<LetoThe2nd> ksk: ^^^^
<ksk> okay, scheint bis 2015 supported zu sein, danke
<LetoThe2nd> nope.
<ksk> LetoThe2nd: jau, das hab ich auch gefunden, thx.
<LetoThe2nd> ksk: die desktop packages sind seit 2 monaten unsupported.
<ksk> desktop.blablub :P
<speckmade1> gibts einen vorinstallierten IRC-Client auf Ubuntu Server?
<ebuneccar> guten abend weiß einer hier wie ich draft sight unter ubuntu 12.04 64 bit zum laufen bringe
<k1l_> speckmade1: uff, evtl irssi, aber denke nicht, dass der vorinstalliert ist
<TheInfinity> nein ist nicht vorinstalliert.
<TheInfinity> ubuntu server wird recht schlank ausgeliefert.
<freddykrueger> nabend noch jemand online der mir weiterhelfen kann wegen minecraft einrichten ?
<deem> frag halt einfach :)
<freddykrueger> ja bevor ich hier nen 5 seiten text schreibe :D
<bekks> Stell doch einfach eine Frage :P
<freddykrueger> *räusper* also ich habe vor einigen wochen mal nen minecraft server auf mein ubuntu 12.04 aufgesetzte dann wollte ich die welt die ich mitn kollegen angefagen hatte (windows) rüber transferieren das ging dann alles nicht so also habe ich einfach alles gelöscht und wollte alles neu machen :D (ist ehe nur nen test server zum üben) also da liegt der hund nun begraben habe gestern das home 
<freddykrueger> verzeichnis von dem minecraft user gelöscht aber der user selber ist komischerweise immer noch da angeblich ist er irgentwo eingelogt komme aber per ftp auch nicht mehr drauf um das da vllt noch mal zu löschen was ich nun möchte ist das ich den minecraft user mit samt ordnern und co lösche und dann nochmal von vorne anfange .... sorry für den langen text aber nur damit ihr den zusammenhang 
<freddykrueger> versteht
<bekks> Und das ganze als Frage in einem Satz? :)
<freddykrueger> sowieso sorry das glaubt mir immer keiner aber ich kann das nicht mir punkt und koma ist keine faulheit ich kann es einfach nicht
<bekks> Einen Punkt am Ende kannst du.
<freddykrueger> Jop das Sollte ich hin bekommen. :)
<bekks> Super. :D
<bekks> Und jetzt bitte die Frage - mit einem ? statt . am Ende :P
<deem> freddykrueger: du suchst deluser
<freddykrueger> Nun habe ich es geschnallt... xD Ähm ja, wie lösche ich den User Minecraft. Mit samt Ordnern und Co, da Linux meint das der User. Eingelogt ist.
<freddykrueger> schon probiert
<freddykrueger> lol Xd
<freddykrueger> danke
<deem> die genaue fehlermeldung wäre gut
<freddykrueger> Ich bin der Meinung ich hätte das Ausprobiert. :D Naja danke dann Nochmal alles von vorne.
<deem> ein "w" sagt dir auch, ob er tatsächlich noch eingeloggt ist
<freddykrueger> Also user ist weg Danke.
<deem> hö?
<freddykrueger> ja Keine Ahnung
<bekks> rm ... löscht das Verzeichnis.
<freddykrueger> es hat mit deluser komischerweise jetzte funktioniert
<bekks> deluser löscht die Einträge für den User aus /etc/passwd /etc/shadow und /etc/group
<bekks> Das ist der Unterschied.
<freddykrueger> Ja wie gesagt ich bin der Meinung, ich hätte das Ausprobiert.
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-09
<skorpio> hallo, gibt es ein plug in um bei compiz/scale IN den fenstern scrollen zu können?
<speckmade> bin so lost...
<speckmade> hab' Irssi kompiliert
<speckmade> und jetzt scheitere ich daran, es zum Laufen zu kriegen
<speckmade> was muss ich starten?
<speckmade> ich finde die ausführbare Datei nicht
<LetoThe2nd> gibts da irgendnen sinnvollen grund für die aktion?
<nils_2> speckmade: bei weechat könnte ich dir helfen. bei irssi muss ich leider passen
<koegs> speckmade: wieso überhaupt irssi selber kompilieren?
<speckmade> ich würde es gerne auf einem Server laufen haben, wo ich selber nix installieren kann/darf
<LetoThe2nd> speckmade: dann doch mal bitte "uname -a" und "lsb_release -a" des servers in nem pastebin. bitte danke :)
<speckmade> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415202/
<koegs> speckmade: du weisst ja wo der ausgang ist
<speckmade> ich weiß ja nichtmal, ob das funktionieren kann mit einem bei mir auf Ubuntu selbstgebauten Irssi
<LetoThe2nd> speckmade: sehr schön.... also, entweder der redhat- oder der irssi-support, da hier absolut kein ubuntu bezug erkennbar ist.
<speckmade> ich kompiliere auf meinem heimischen Ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> speckmade: wissen wir auch nicht, frag die issi leute was für build dependencies sie setzen.
<mcnesium> dadrc: ich hab ja versprochen, dass ich wiederkomme wenns nicht klappt. die mail mit dem fehler kommt immer noch, siehe http://p.carnivore.it/oHVzZ1
<speckmade> tut mir leid - ich kämpfe eben grade noch mit meiner Ubuntu-Maschine. Deswegen kam ich hierher... :-/
<LetoThe2nd> speckmade: es sei dir verziehen, aber das thema ist dennoch beendet. danke sehr. :)
<dadrc> mcnesium, sorry, gerade überhaupt keine Zeit, habe 'ne Mailserverumstellung am Hals.
<mcnesium> np. sonst jemand ne idee, warum der fehler kommt? http://p.carnivore.it/oHVzZ1
<sdx23> mcnesium: das upgrade wird ein Paket ziehen wollen, was ein ncurses beim dpkg-configure braucht.
<sdx23> mcnesium: schau dir mal unattended upgrades an, das ist mehr oder minder was du per Hand frickelst in fertig.
<mcnesium> das hatte ich auch schon mal vor einiger zeit im einsatz. irgendwas war aber damit nicht in ordnung, weshalb ich es wieder runtergehaun hab. kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern, was genau. is sicher zwei-drei jahre her
<mcnesium> wars möglicherweise, dass es apt-get statt aptitude benutzt?
<sdx23> So genau kenn ich das dann auch wieder nicht, sry.
<mcnesium> was genau meinst du mit dem benötigten ncurses beim dpkg-configure?
<geser> für die debconf Fragen
<mcnesium> damit kann ich grad nichts anfangen :/
<geser> wenn du ein Paket installierst, wirst du manchmal ein paar Fragen gefragt. Das macht debconf, das unterschiedliche Frontends (z.B. ncurses) verwenden kann dafür
<geser> versuche mal "export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive" in dein Skript einzubauen
<mcnesium> ah ja ok, also beim manuellen ausführen kam schon mal keine meldung 
<mcnesium> was nichts heißen muss, denn die meldung kam auch mit cron.daily nicht jeden tag
<mcnesium> mal sehn, ob mit cron dann morgen früh wieder was da is :)
<mcnesium> danke schon mal
<Windowspoweruser> hallo
<Spritzgebaeck> hallo
<Windowspoweruser> hier wird noch geschlafen?
<koegs> Windowspoweruser: morgens ist hier immer etwas weniger los
<dadrc> Nö, wir haben nur einen Extrachannel für Smalltalk (#ubuntu-de-offtopic), damit hier keine Supportanfragen übersehen werden
<Windowspoweruser> oh das hier ist ein support channel?
<dadrc> ja
<bullgard4> Windowspoweruser: Ja.
<sysdef> Windowspoweruser: topic lesen wenn man einen raum betritt ist immer vorteilhaft
<Windowspoweruser> gut habe nämlich probleme mit meinem suse
<koegs> neuer troll, jawoll!
<Windowspoweruser> oh ubuntu hier, sorry
<koegs> Windowspoweruser: Topic lesen, Channel-Namen verstehen, für Quatschen gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic, ansonsten hat sich das dann hier erledigt, danke
<Windowspoweruser> koegs: warum?
<Ein_Leo> Mh. 
 * Ein_Leo mag den Tonfall nicht.
<koegs> Windowspoweruser: das handhaben wir hier so
 * Windowspoweruser ist das furzegal was Ein_Leo nicht mag
<Ein_Leo> Dich meinte ich nicht ;) 
<sysdef> Ein_Leo: tip: auch das gehoert nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder sogar eher nach #ubuntu-de-op
<Windowspoweruser> Ein_Leo: dann bin ich ja beruhigt
<soapsurfer> Herzliche Atmosphäre hier.
<Windowspoweruser> gibt es auch #ubuntu-de-klatsch-und-tratsch?
<Rasi> ...
<Rasi> was war an der bemerkung denn nun so schlimm?
<koegs> für alle, die sich wundern, bekannter troll, er hatte seine Chance...
<sysdef> Rasi: hast du eine frage zu ubuntu?
<Rasi> oh man... ihr habt sie ja echt nicht alle
<miup> Aloha, Frage: Ich muss bei mir die Auflösung erzwingen. Aber ich brauche den proprietären Treiber. Kann ich einfach eine xorg.conf erstellen und die Sektion reinschreiben? oder muss ich da noch was beachten/zusätzlich reinschreiben?
<k1l> die prop treiber haben meistens eigene einstellungstools die in die schreiben
<miup> naja, ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Nvidia im einsatz, daher ist das "neuland" für mich ;)
<k1l> nvidia hat da nen gutes tool
<miup> in den "NVIDIA X Server Settings" sehe ich aber keinen eindeutigen punkt dafür
<miup> bzw. etwas was so ähnlich ausschaut, aber wenn ich da das zeug manuell rein schreibe überschreibt er mir das instant
<soapsurfer> k1l: ein, nicht nen ;)
<k1l> miup: x server display configuration hört sich doch gut an
<miup> genau das meine ich, wenn ich da änderungen machen will überschreibt er mir das sofort wieder
<miup> ich kann zu schauen wie er die Werte ändert
<miup> öhm... doofe frage, aber muss ich das Tool als Root ausführen?
<k1l> !nvidia-settings
<koegs> miup: ja und vor allem das hier auch beachten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nvidia-settings#Aufloesung-in-nvidia-settings-wird-nach-Neustart-der-grafischen-Oberflaeche-nicht-uebernommen
<koegs> also das nvidia-tool schreibt die settings (und auflösung) fest in die xorg.conf
<koegs> und um da zu schreiben braucht man halt root
<miup> einfach "sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings"?
<miup> bzw. kdesu "/usr/bin/nvidia-settings"?
<k1l> miup: sagmal liest du eigentlich auch jemals im wiki? vor allem die dicken warnhinweise?
<k1l> sudo ist ein no-go für gui programme.
<koegs> jetzt lesen die archlinux-trolle schon unsere logs, welche ehre :)
<miup> k1l: deshalb ja: kdesu
<k1l> miup: jo
<k1l> wenn du kde nutzt
<miup> nutze ich ;)
<miup> wollte zuerst gksudo schreiben ^^
<miup> Und ich weiss das man gui-programme nicht mit sudo ausführen soll
<k1l> dann ist ja gut
<miup> ich weiss auch weshalb, und ja, ich lese die Warnhinweise
<miup> "ViewPortOut" überschreibt er mir trotzdem, ich kann den wert nicht ändern
<miup> jemand eine idee?
<koegs> miup: wenn du keinen passenden Button findest oder der das nicht in die xorg.conf schreibt, würde ich evtl. die xorg.conf erstellen lassen und anschliessend manuell anpassen
<miup> währe ein versuch wert, ich hoffe nur der übeschreibt die nicht :/
<miup> ich habs jetzt trotzdem noch lösen können, ich hab den Bildschirm direkt angeschlossen, ohne dem KVM Switch dazwischen. Trotzdem danke
<hrnz> warum habt ihr webspid0r und soapsurfer gebannt?
<k1l> hrnz: wer nur mit der intention herkommt zu trollen darf draussen bleiben. ich dachte das wäre geklärt gewesen
<hrnz> k1l: woher sollen die das wissen, wenn du es erst erzaehlst, nachdem du sie gebannt hast?
<k1l> hrnz: jetzt mach hier nicht auf unschuldslamm
<hrnz> k1l: ich bin vollkommen unschuldig!
<k1l> wenn du ernsthaft dadrüber sprechen willst dann in #ubuntu-de-op , wie in den channelregeln auch beschrieben. dort ist auch der verweis , dass trollen nicht geduldet wird
<hrnz_> k1l: du plenkst!
<jokrebel> Guest20338: Gib einfach Frieden…
<Guest20338> jokrebel: ihr machts mir aber auch echt nicht einfach
<jokrebel> Guest20338: Wie schon gesagt: Kein Thema für hier - hier ist Support only! Nochmal wirst Du eher nicht gewarnt werden denke ich.
<Guest20338> oh, und sehr nett, dass ich meine letzte warnung bekomme, nachdem ich gemuted wurde
<k1l_> man ihr archlinuxkiddies wisst aber auch nie wann gut ist m(
<molnitza> Hi, ich habe eine Centrino Wireless-N 1030 Karte in meinem Notebook die soweit auch ganz ordentlich funktioniert - zumindest auf B und B. Allerdings finde ich keine N Netzwerke. Jemand eine Idee wie man das Problem lösen kann?
<jokrebel> molnitza: meinst Du b + _g_? Gibt es denn ein "n" im Empfangsbereich?
<molnitza> jokrebel, ich habe einen Netgearrouter mit einem b+g und einem n Netzwerk laufen. Mein Handy findet beide Netzwerke. Mein Notebook mit 13.04 nur eines.
<molnitza> Vorher viel mir das nie auf, da ich bis vor ein paar Tagen nur eine alte Fritzbox hatte, die nur b+g unterstützte.
<jokrebel> molnitza: Naja, den n-Standard müssen schon beide unterstützen. Tut (kann) das Deine Karte im Notebook tatsächlich?
<jokrebel> molnitza: Und wenn ja; es gibt öfter mal Probleme im Mixed-Mode. Sprich: auch mal in reinem "n" als Einstellung im Router versuchen.
<koegs> und mal überprüfen ob der Router das N-Netzwerk auf 2.4 oder 5GHz sendet, die Karte kann nur 2.4Ghz
<molnitza> koegs, okay, war mir nicht bewusst. Schaue ich gleich mal.
<molnitza> Siehe da - im Router lässt sich statt BG auch NG nutzen. Demzufolge kann ich die 5GHZ Karte im Router auch komplett deaktivieren.
<molnitza> Und eine weitere Frage: Ich habe einen weiteren Rechner mit XBMCbuntu (Ubuntu 12.10) laufen. Beim Starten erscheint das Auswahlmenü von Grub. Allerdings läuft hier kein Timeout mehr ab und ich muss jedesmal eine Tastatur anschließen um Ubuntu zu starten. Wie lässt sich das Menü deaktivieren oder der Timeout aktivieren?
<DeVito> du könntest in der /etc/grub.conf ein Timeout setzen
<jokrebel> molnitza: Ansonsten vielleicht nen hilfreichen Link hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XBMC finden, oder (da "ein inoffizielles Ubuntu-Derivat") die XBMC-Leute fragen.
<Morphbuntu> .
<pog> wie ist die korrekte syntax wenn ich locate javaws | "grep jawaws " machen möchte. Ich möchte alles was mit jawaws aufhört.
<approach_> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich awk dazu bringe single quote zu nutzen? cat muh | awk '{print $1 $2}'
<approach_> wollte zwischen der 1 und 2 ein single quoate haben
<approach_> :/
<deem> escapen würde mir da spontan einfallen
<deem> '{print $1 \' $2}'
<approach_> deem: das war mein Gedanke auch
<approach_> geht aber net
<pog> aber grep javaws\ ging bei mir nicht. vllt. ist es ja auch kein Blank, sondern ein eol, was ich abfragen müsste.
<krytarik> pog: locate javaws | grep 'javaws$'
<approach_> deem: what the fuck is \x27 ... awk '{print "\x27" $2 "\x27"}'
<approach_> ^ dat geht
<pog> danke krytarik
<krytarik> Gerne.
<deem> approach_: was möchtest du mir sagen?
<approach_> das es magisch ist :D
<deem> ist awk doch immer :D
<approach_> deem: haha :D
<approach_> ist aber echt praktisch das teil, da kann excel net mithalten :D
 * redtape|renegade is chipper [OT] Mrs Merkel& and 5% of .DE is using Linux is switching to Linux .. according to Mr Pogson ::: http://mrpogson.com/2013/07/08/gnulinux-breaking-out-in-germany/  :: must go-now, bye.
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-10
<doev> hallo. kann ich schnell und einfach für den letzten Monat nachvollziehen, an welchen Tagen mein Rechner benutzt wurde?
<doev> Zeiten wären noch besser.
<LetoThe2nd> doev: nicht uneingeschränkt, weil alte logs ja nach ner weile gelöscht werden
<grossing> reicht die die Ausgabe von  "last" in einem Terminal aufgerufen?
<LetoThe2nd> doev: ne weile findest du sicher unter /var/log
<LetoThe2nd> grossing: oder so, guter tip.
<doev> last geht leider nur bis anfang des monats zurück
<LetoThe2nd> siehs so: dein pc macht keine vorratsdatenspeicherung ;)
<geser> last -f /var/log/wtmp.1
<doev> ok, aus dpkg.log.1: 2013-06-06 09:27:12 startup archives unpack ...
<doev> d.h. am 06.06. ist das Update gelaufen
<doev> letzten Monat hatte ich an einem Tag meine Stempelkarte vergessen weiß nur nicht mehr wann. der 6.6. Fehlt auf der Abrechnung, obwohl ich dabei war wie es per hand eingetragen wurde. :( 
<doev> thx
<doev> warum ist es mir jetzt unangenehm?
<El_Presidente> mahlzeit, sagt mal ich habe zwei grakas, eine nvidia 660 ti sowie eine hd 4600 von intel, an jeder der karten hängt ein monitor, gibt es ein tool, dass mir die xorg.conf abnimmt? habe mir schon das dualview howto von ubuntuguides angesehen, das einzige was passiert ist, dass ich nun kein bild mehr habe ;)
<peter> Guten Tag. Ich habe mir 12.04 installiert. Updates aufgespielt über Wlan. Leider funktioniert meine Netzwerkkarte nicht. 
<peter> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<peter> Ich habe gegoogelt und bin etwas verwirrt.
<peter> Manche schreiben man solle ein backport installieren. Wenn ich dann in Zukunft updates mache, das es dann zu keinen Problemen kommt.
<peter> 13.04 scheint damit auch noch nicht umgehen zu können
<ppq> peter: installier mal das paket linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-precise-generic
<ppq> peter: das paket wird dir keine probleme verursachen, weil es module für den generic (standard) 12.04 kernel sind (3.2)
<ppq> dann ein "sudo modprobe alx" und die karte sollte gehen
<ppq> oder, noch aktueller: linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-precise-generic
<peter> ppq, Danke fürs reinkommen. Leider kommt nach der installation des 3.4 ein fehler -> FATAL: Module alx not found
<peter> Mom ich mach des 3.4 nochmal runter
<peter> Beim 3.6er kommt jetzt mehr .. er updatet da was in /boot/... 
<peter> Muß ich neustarten ? Weil immer noch der fehler kommt "alx not found"
<peter> ppq, Soll ich rebooten?
<peter> Mist muß weg.. Melde mich wieder
<ppq> fürs protokoll: im 3.6er paket ist das modul alx.ko offenbar doch nicht mehr mit drin, in linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-precise-generic aber auf jeden fall. er soll das mal wieder installieren und rebooten - auch wenn das eigentlich nicht nötig sein dürfte... wenn das nicht gefunden wird kann es nur heißen, dass er keinen generic 3.2er kernel nutzt, für den das paket ist
<foxxx0> moin, wieso ist der user "hrnz" hier gebannt?
<webspid0r> V155: guten abend
<UbuPhillup> Wenn man sich nicht an die Regeln hält ...
<foxxx0> guten abend webspid0r 
<foxxx0> UbuPhillup: dürfte man den Verstoß erfahren?
<UbuPhillup> foxxx0: #ubuntu-de-op
<foxxx0> UbuPhillup: hat er dort geidled oder wie?
<k1l> foxxx0: geht zurück in den archchannel und trollt euch da
<UbuPhillup> Du sollst da fragen und nicht hier.
<foxxx0> k1l: ich bin hier unerwünscht... schon verstanden, dann mal noch viel spaß mit eurem "linux"
<sm0x> Abend Leute, Ich wollte gerade meinen Mobile-Internet-Stick einrichten, er wird auch wunderbar erkannt (zumindest wird der inhalt im nautilus angezeigt) aber im Network-Manager scheint er nicht auf, ifconfig -> kein wwan0 drin, im syslog hab ich gefunden das keine ifupdown-config vorhanden ist, hat da jmd vl. ne idee oder bin ich gerade komplett am falschen dampfer? :)
<subz3r0> infos
<subz3r0> a) welche ubuntu version b) was für nen stick c) was hast du schon unternommen? etc...
<sm0x> Huawei E3276 (benutzer aber bereits ModemManager 0.7) & Ubuntu 13.04
<sm0x> nicht wirklich viel, bis dato war ich so verwöhnt von Ubuntu das beim Anstecken der alten Sticks, sowie auch der Stick am 12.04 sofort mit ner PIN Abfrage begrüßt hat :/
<subz3r0> und gesucht hast du auch schon nach dem problem?
<subz3r0> --> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/huawei-e3276-wird-nicht-richtig-erkannt/#post-5577047
<kubine> Title: Huawei E3276 wird nicht richtig erkannt?! › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> sm0x: Was sagt den "lsusb" über den (USB?)-Stick?
<sm0x> danke das is mein post :)
<subz3r0> getarnt also ;)
<sm0x> das zieht sich schon lange hin, ursprünglich gibt sogar nen Bugreport dazu, mittlerweile wurde mir mitgeteilt das es am alten ModemManager lag (13.04 wird mit 0.6 ausgeliefert)
<subz3r0> haste den workaround schon versucht?
<sm0x> ich benutz die ganze zeit einen workarround über ein perl script
<sm0x> aber ich würds gern richtig zum laufen bekommen
<sm0x> ich würd jetzt gern schauen ob das jetzt alles funktioniert damit ich auf den BugReport ne positive antwort geben kann
<sm0x> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1198283 damit hats eigentlich begonnen 
<kubine> Title: Bug #1198283 “Huawei E3276 will not recognized correctly” : Bugs : “modemmanager” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<sm0x> jokrebel: sry hab auf dich komplett vergessen ;-) Er wird angezeigt als "Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM Modem/Networkcard
<jokrebel> sm0x: Mich hätt hauptsächlich die ID interessiert weil die beim googlen oft sehr hilfreich ist.
<sm0x> 12d1:1506
<jokrebel> heheh
<pog> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<stivekl08> guten Abend
<kuyatzu> stivekl08: hi
<Mundus> Hi, habe einen alten Scanner Medion 90091, dieser wird von sane nicht unterstützt. Bekomme ich den an meinem Ubuntu zum Laufen, oder muss ich dafür weiter windows nutzen? 
<stevieh> Mundus: wenn medion keine eigenen treiber für hat würde ich zu 99% sagen, das kannste vergessen. Aber ich kenn das Teil nicht
<apollo13> oO?
<apollo13> Fuchs: pass auf, sdx23 will dich kicken -- wie zum teufel kann man 2 mal oppen^^
<Fuchs> trivial 
<Fuchs> und ich bezweifle, dass er das will. 
<Mundus> :) Nur Windows-Treiber... Also keine Chance... Das ist ziemlich unglücklich....
<apollo13> Mundus: man kauft auch kein medion ;) du kannst ja schaun obs wir sane auch sowas wie ndiswrapper gibt
<apollo13> s/wir/für/
<Mundus> man(n) nicht, aber meine Frau und die muss das Gerät schließlich benutzen...
<stevieh> Mundus: dann kauf deiner Frau nen neuen Scanner. Unter Linux sollte man bei HW vorher schauen, ob die gut supported wird.
<Mundus> Leider habe ich diese "Hilfe" erwartet. Da ich aber nicht in der o.g. Reihenfolge vorgegangen bin, sondern der Scanner vor Linux gekauft war, fiel die Variante HW nach Linux aussuchen aus. Die Umstellung von Windows zu Linux ist doch steinig und schwer...
<Mundus> Trotzdem Danke
<kuyatzu> Mundus: thema scanner ist unter linux _noch_ schlimmer als drucker :)
<stevieh> Mundus: wenn es kein spezieller scanner ist, bekommst du nen gebrauchten guten epson für wenige € und da gehen viele... genau wie canon und brother...
<Mundus> Braucht das keiner, oder wieso (bitte Hinweis, wenn Off-Topic)
<stevieh> Mundus: doch, aber treiber etc. können nur gechrieben werden, wenn der Hersteller informationen bietet oder es selbst macht. 
<stevieh> das ist bei medion weder noch zu erwarten.
<stevieh> wenn du ernsthaft linux benutzen willst, gewöhnst du dir sehr schnell an, vor dem Kauf neuer HW zu checken, wie und ob sie supported wird und wenn zweifel sind, erstmal die HW zu testen, bevor du sie endgültig kaufst.
<Mundus> Danke für eure Hilfe. Gute Nacht.
<stevieh> bunoa notte
<patricch> Hallo. kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich einen shoutcast radio sender aufnehme?
<kuyatzu> patricch: versuch’s mit mplayer. mplayer -dumpstream -dumpfile /tmp/bla.mp3 <URL>
<patricch> leider scheitere ich schon bei der url :-( es ist http://www.181.fm/playing.php?station=181-buzz
<kubine> Title: 181.FM - The Buzz (Alt. Rock) ~ Free Internet Radio | Your Lifestyle, Your Music! (at www.181.fm)
<kuyatzu> patricch: tja ohne URL ist doch eh doof :) wie will man das hoeren? Ueber die Website?
<patricch> über webseite geht es ja und rhythmbox. aber alle programme, die ich bis jetzt probiert habe, akzeptieren die url nicht
<kuyatzu> patricch: zeig mal die URL
<patricch> http://www.181.fm/playing.php?station=181-buzz
<kubine> Title: 181.FM - The Buzz (Alt. Rock) ~ Free Internet Radio | Your Lifestyle, Your Music! (at www.181.fm)
<kuyatzu> ja nee...
<kuyatzu> das ist keine URL fuer ein stream da bekomm ich nur html
<patricch> das es keine gültige url für stram ist, habe ich auch gemerkt, sonst wär ich nicht da um blöde fragen zu stellen
<patricch> muss ich an nehmen das man dieser sender nicht streamen kann?
<kuyatzu> ich denke das geht irgendwie :D aber ich glaube, dass die URL des streams durch eigendein JS erst erzeugt wird.
<patricch> JS?
<kuyatzu> javascript
<patricch> und wie finde ich die url heraus?
<k1l_> patricch: evtl über den quellcode der seite
<kuyatzu> patricch: http://relay.181.fm:8126/?type=.flv
<kuyatzu> war im source versteckt
<kuyatzu> keine ahnung wie der rhythmbox das gemacht hat
<patricch> vielen vielen dank
<kuyatzu> du kannst auch http://relay.181.fm:8126/\?type\=.mp3 machen :)
<kubine> Title: SHOUTcast Server (at relay.181.fm:8126)
<patricch> danke und eine gute nacht wünsch ich dir
<kuyatzu> jo cu
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-11
<fr00p> hallo leute. ich habe hier ein kleines problem. ich wollte den neuen kernel kompilieren aber nun bekomme ich einen fehler und weiß nicht warum
<fr00p> time fakeroot make-kpkg -j8 --initrd kernel_image kernel_header   nach dieser eingabe kommt
<fr00p> Unknown option: j8
<fr00p> use --help to display command line syntax help.
<fr00p> ich check den fehler irgentwie nicht. mit -j gibt man doch die anzahl der gleichzeitigen "jobs" an
<exogen> moin, wie man ich vermeintlich 'broken packages' als 'nicht broken packages' markieren um updates ausführen zu können?
<exogen> s/man/kann
<exogen> bei 'sudo apt-get install -f' will es broken packages entfernen. Ich will die aber so lassen.
<bullgard4> exogen: Du hast nicht genau beschrieben, was Du mit "vermeintlich 'broken packages' " meinst. Du solltest sie mit einem der Paketverwaltungsprogramme apt-get, aptitude oder Synaptic behandeln. Wenn sie sich damit nicht behandeln lassen, dann mußt Du wohl handarbeit verrichten. Das wird mühsam.
<exogen> wenn ich es per synaptic behandeln lasse, dann werden diese zur Deinstallation markiert. Ich habe diese Pakete per 'dpkg -i --force' installiert. irgendeine lib war scheinbar nicht mehr aktuell im system und er wollte ne neuere Version davon haben. die habe ich aber nicht. Es läuft aber soweit auch so.
<koegs> exogen: wenn du die ausgaben nopastest, kann dir vielleicht eher jemand helfen, also Befehl + Ausgabe
<exogen> hab schon gesagt: Bei "apt-get install -f" sollen sie entfernt werden.
<exogen> das will ich aber nicht.
<koegs> das ist nicht das, was ich angefragt habe...
<exogen> http://pastebin.com/LkRyrzup
<kubine> Title: root@ubuntu:~# apt-get upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependen - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> und die weechat-pakete hast du manuell installiert?
<exogen> joa per dpkg -i --force aus dem debian repo 
<exogen> hab hier aber ubuntu 12.04
<exogen> ich brauche aber diese version
<exogen> also weechat 0.4.0 brauche ich
<koegs> und warum nicht einfach ein ppa benutzen?
<exogen> in der ppa ist schon die 0.4.1 drin und die hat einen bug, den wir bisher nicht herausfinden konnten. Ist was spezielles.
<exogen> kann/darf ich evt. die libgnutls26 aus dem raring repo für 12.04 nehmen? die hat die Version 2.12.23-1ubuntu1.
<exogen> mir wäre es aber lieber, wenn ich bei diesen installierten weechat Paketen den "broken packages" flag entfernen könnte. Das geht doch oder?
<geser> exogen: nein, nicht solange du die Abhängigkeiten wieder reparierst
<geser> am einfachsten wäre es die Pakete für 12.04 neu zu bauen (oder bauen zu lassen -> PPA)
<geser> dann passen auch die Abhängigkeiten
<exogen> na gut, dann kompiliere ich mal :)
<TheInfinity> Hallo … Problem mit Ubuntu 12.04 + Xen. Dom0 + 2 Xen VMs laufen super, die dritte verliert ab und an bei (AFAIK) exakt identischer config netzanbindung. zugriff via xen console geht aber. Ich kriege gerade nicht wirklich ne Idee wo ich da auf Fehlersuche gehen sollte.
<TheInfinity> Im syslog ist auch nichts spannendes
<TheInfinity> ok. bug im ubuntu kernel. wunderhübsch.
<alamar> TheInfinity: hast du einen link?
<TheInfinity> alamar: scheine über den bug da gestolpert zu sein: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=223258
<kubine> Title: Bug 223258 Xen guest name resolution fails (at bugzilla.redhat.com)
<TheInfinity> nutze 3.5.0-34-generic als host und 3.2.0-48-virtual in den vms.
<apricot1> beim Start von Ubuntu 12.04 erscheinen immer Fehlermeldungen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415227/ 
<kubine> Title: Interner Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> Zusatzfrage allgemein: Kann man in 'paste.ubuntuusers.de' auch Screenshots als jpg/png einfügen?
<LetoThe2nd> apricot1: nope, kann eigentlich kein pastebin
<apricot1> LetoThe2nd, schade; ein Screenshot mit Fehler ist deutlicher, als langatmige Beschreibungen 
<koegs> es gibt 1-click bilderhoster wie sand am meer
<apricot1> ok .. kann ich die dann  hier als link posten, wie ein pastebin?
<LupusE> hi
<ppq> apricot1: jo. screenshots kannst du zb. auf http://imgur.com hochladen oder http://ompldr.org
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<apricot1> wenn ich im ubuntuusers.de wiki bei einer software auf 'Jetzt installieren'  klicke kommt die Abfrage 'Eine Anwendung auswählen' früher stand da immer 'software-center'. Wo finde ich bei 'Durchsuchen' das Software-Center?
<LupusE> das 'software center' heisst meines wissens nach 'adept' oder 'synaptic', je nachdem welches DE du installiert hast.
<apricot1> und wo finde ich das bei 'Durchsuchen' ?
<LupusE> das sollte im $PATH sein. vielleicht durch whereis adept (resp. whereis synaptic) auf der konsole.
<apricot1> leg ich das im Firefox fest?
<apricot1> k
<user82> moin. wie limitiere ich in "top" nochmal die anzahl der angezeigten tasks? ich finde es grad partout nicht in der manpage
<LupusE_> ch glaube das sind mime.types, keine FF einstellungen, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht, ich klicke da nie dreuf.
<apricot1> ist so schön praktisch :)
<LupusE_> k.a. habe ich nie benutzt.
<grossing> user82, manpages lassen sich angenehm durchsuchen:  man MANPAGE | egrep BEGRIFF
<user82> grossing, es war "-m" bei mir. allerdings geht das wohl bei der ubuntu version von top nicht, nur bei der von busybox
<ppq> grossing: bequemer ist: man <begriff> und dann /<suchbegriff> tippen. durch die ergebnisse springt man mit n
<ppq> grossing: man ist letztendlich ja auch nur less, normalerweise
<grossing> ppq, ist bekannt :)
<ppq> na denn :)
<ubunewb> huhu, weiß jemand wie man genauere Daten über die Grafikkarte rausfinden kann? Z.b. Grafikkartenspeicher. Über lspci -nnk | grep -i "VGA\|3D" -A2 finde ich nur den Chip heraus, und dass es eine aus der Radeon HD 2600 Serie ist. Aber z.B. nicht ob es eine GT, Pro oder XT ist
<V155> ich hab keine so krasse grafikkarte kann es also nicht testen, aber versuch doch mal lspci -vvv und suche den Abschnitt VGA in der Ausgabe wenn das noch nicht reich versuch 'lspci -vvvv' und so weiter :)
<geser> vielleicht auch über die PCI-ID und google
<ubunewb> danke erstmal, also lspci -vvv | grep -i -A17 ' vga ' zeigt die Speichergröße an, aber was genau ist die PCI-ID?
<ubunewb> ah ok, ist die zahl in [ ], bei mir also [1002:9589]
<ubunewb> ok, ist ne pro, danke euch!
 * pimyjotakappa isst einen Big Mac
<jokrebel> pimyjotakappa: Was Du gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ausführicher erzählen darfst <g>  …Mahlzeit
<spycrab0> Ich habe ubuntu 12.10 64-bit auf meinem Laptop installiert ich habe einen WLAN Chip von Broadcom BCM 4313.Ich hab schon versucht den Treiber manuell nachzuinstallieren hat leider nichts gebracht.ifconfig zeigt wlan0 auch nicht an.Was soll ich tun?
<Amkei> kann mir jemand sagen wo kmail gespeicherte passwörter ablegt?
<Amkei> mein problem ist nähmlich folgendes: ich habe heute alle Passwörter aktualisiert, KMail sendet aber per IMAP das Passwort falsch, statt einem " wird ein \" gesendet, und das nur bei diesem Sonderzeichen
<kuyatzu> Amkei: ich wuerde behaupten in der kwallet
<kuyatzu> Amkei: oder in irgendeiner DB so wie alles bei KDE
<ChrisSc> Hallo
<kuyatzu> ChrisSc: hi
<ChrisSc> ich habe 2 USB Geräte die sich auf ttyACMn mappen. Kann ich irgendwie beeinflussen welches Gerät auf wohin gemappt wird?
<kuyatzu> du meinst das devicenode?
<ChrisSc> ja, glaub schon ;-)
<kuyatzu> mit einer udev rule kannst du das beeinflussen
<ChrisSc> die wechseln sich irgendwie bunt ab
<ChrisSc> hast du einen weiterführenden link zu, udev for dummies oder so?
<ChrisSc> ich glaub ich bin bei ubuntuusers fündig geworden
<ChrisSc> ich les mich da mal ein, klingt aber schonmal vielversprechend
<ChrisSc> Danke!
<kuyatzu> ChrisSc: ja im ubuntu wiki ist ein beispiel, wo das mit einem network device gemacht wird
<kuyatzu> ich denke mal, dass es auch mit jedem anderen device geht.
<dio88> Guten Abend, ich bekomme bei einem alsa update die meldung The file /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-27-generic/include/INCLUDE_VERSION_H does not exist. Wie bekomme ich das gelöst?
<jokrebel> dio88: Was machst Du da für ein spezielles "Alsa-Update"? Paste am besten die komplette Ausgabe (inclusive des Befehls den Du ausführst)
<dio88> jokrebel: das spezielle "Alsa-update" ist das. http://droid-hive.com/index.php?/topic/919-how-to-beats-audio-with-alsa-dv7-eoslubuntu/
<kubine> Title: | HOW TO | BEATS Audio with ALSA | DV7 + | EOSL/Ubuntu | - Linux How To's And Distributions - Droid-Hive (at droid-hive.com)
<dio88> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415242/
<kubine> Title: sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.25-3.sh -c › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> dio88: Und welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<ring0> ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass du dafür hier support bekommst
<jokrebel> dio88: Keine Ahnung was Du da versuchst, Nach nem normalen Ubuntu-Vorgehen für Installationen und Updates sieht das aber erstmal nicht aus.
<dio88> bekks:  3.8.0-27-generic
<bekks> dio88: Das ist dein Kernel. Ich möchte gerne die Ubuntuversion wissen. Schieb bitte ein lsb_release -a in einen Pastebin.
<dio88> ring0: Fragen kostet nichts. und da google mir nicht helfen möchte, wollte ich es hier probieren
<dio88> bekks: 13.04
<ring0> dio88, klar, fragen geht immer :)
<bekks> dio88: Kann ich bitte den Pastebin sehen?
<dio88> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415252/
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> dio88: und bitte auch mal die Ausgabe von cat /proc/asound/version
<dio88> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415262/
<kubine> Title: cat /proc/asound/version › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Ich habe gerade mal in dein "Upgradepaket" geguckt. Das ist exakt die selbe ALSA-Version wie sie unter Raring bereits installiert ist.
<dio88> bekks: das heißt? : )
<bekks> Dass ein Update sinnfrei ist?
<dio88> bekks: klingt "gut" xD
<dio88> denn vielen dank und einen schönen abend noch : )
<Tolorado> Hallöchen, kann ich hier Fragen zu Lubuntu stellen?
<bekks> Ja.
<Tolorado> Bin noch nen Newbie, wenn es um Linux geht. Ich möchte ein Youtubevideo über meine USB Kopfhörer anhören
<Tolorado> Soundausgabe ist jedoch von meinen Lautsprechern
<Tolorado> eine Idee oder Anhaltspunkt, wie ich da weiter komme?
<kuyatzu> Tolorado: wenn du pulse nutzt, sage, dass die source flashplayer zu der senke USB soundkarte ausgeben werden soll.
<kuyatzu> ich glaube der mixer heisst pavucontrol oder so
<Tolorado> okay ich kenne bisher nur den Alsamixer, dort geht jedcoh nichts
<kuyatzu> doch das ginge schon, wenn man flashplugin sagen koennte, welche senke er nutzen soll.
<Tolorado> Ich check das mal. Danke schon mal für eure Denkanstöße
<freddykrueger> Hallo, ich bin etwas verwird ich habe nen ubuntu minecraft server gesatartet der startet sich auch selber was ja auch klasse ist allerdings startet er ne falsche welt und ich habe keine ahnung wie ich den server rein komme um den zu steuern also welche datei ich anwählen muss oder wlchen command hat da jemand ne ahnung ?
<kuyatzu> was hat ubuntu damit zu tun?
<kuyatzu> also besteht da ein zusammenhang?
<Tolorado> Hey Freddy, der startet den Minecraftserver in deinem Homeordner
<bekks> Eas auf die Konfiguration ankommt.
<bekks> Nur ist die Minecraftkonfiguration wirklich kein Ubuntuproblem :)
<bekks> !ot | freddykrueger 
<freddykrueger> allet klar danke
<bekks> Kurzfassung: #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-12
<LupusE> moin
<torsten__> hallo, kann mir bitte jemand helfen ubuntu zu installieren. chatte gerade von meinem laptop (mit ubuntu) und möchte  auf meinen pc (windows) ubuntu als weiteres betriebssystem installieren, ich habe die ubuntu iso geladen und mit make startup disk ein bootfähiges usb device erstellt. nun gibt es aber ein problem
<torsten__> auf dem pc war einmal ubuntu drauf neben win und ich habe es gelöscht - aber beim starten kommt nach wie vor die bootauswahl win oder ubuntu
<torsten__> habe damals den bootloader von ubuntu wohl unsauber entfernt, bzw nicht komplett entfernt
<kuyatzu> dann ueberschreibe ihn einfach.
<torsten__> wenn ich nun von usb booten will komme ich immer wieder in die bootauswahl, die ich auch ohne usb (also von festplatte gebootet) komme
<LetoThe2nd> also gehts drum, den ubuntu-bootloader loszuwerden um erstmal ein "reines" windows zu haben?
<kuyatzu> torsten__: du musst schon von USB booten, ja.
<torsten__> vermutlich ja - damit ich dann von usb ubuntu wieder installieren kann
<LetoThe2nd> torsten__: naja, der bootloader kommt nur dann wenn dein bios nicht von usb booten will. der loader kann da nix dafür
<torsten__> ja, kuyatzu, das versuche ich ja, es geht aber nicht
<kuyatzu> dafuer gibt es ein bootauswahl menue (meistens)
<torsten__> ich habe im bios usb first eingestellt
<LetoThe2nd> torsten__: bei vielen geräten muss man beim startup ne taste drücken und dann explizit usb wählen, obwohl im bios usb eingestellt ist.
<torsten__> ah
<torsten__> ich schau mal - afk for some mins
<LetoThe2nd> einfach mal schauen, was da alles an meldungen kommt beim bios boot.
<LetoThe2nd> in der art von "press XXX for boot selection"
<kuyatzu> torsten__: das liegt daran, dass es wohl 3 standards gibt, wie sich ein USB geraet als boot medium verhalten soll.
<kuyatzu> bei mir ist ein USB stick mit bootbarem linux z.B. nichts anderes als eine festplatte fuer mein bios
<torsten__> ahhhh
<torsten__> tatsächlich
<torsten__> :)
<LetoThe2nd> kuyatzu: auch das gibts, ja
<torsten__> ihr seid großartig
<torsten__> musste manuelle bootauswahl treffen
<LetoThe2nd> wissen wir, aber danke für die bestätigung *SCNR*
<torsten__> ;)
<LetoThe2nd> sorry, steilvorlage.
<torsten__> nun noch eine 'technikfrage' (vermutlich hier etwas fehl am platz, weils um windows geht) - seit gestern geht bei dem pc unter windows plötzlich mein internet nicht mehr "keine netzwerkhardware gefunden" aber ich kann auf meinen router zugreifen (übers netzwerk) - denkt ihr das schließt aus, dass meine netzwerkkarte defekt ist (und es somit ein windows-problem ist) oder kann es dennoch die netzwerkkarte sein?
<LetoThe2nd> torsten__: da windows, bitte um die ecke nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<LetoThe2nd> torsten__: da ist alles willkommen was eben nicht direkt ubuntu-support ist. :)
<kuyatzu> ich sage mal nicht die HW
<torsten__> danke
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<kuyatzu> boote doch mal dein USB _ubuntu_ und guck ob’s von dort aus geht :D (dann ist’s auch wieder ubuntu support)
<torsten__> hm - nun hängt aber mein ubuntu boot....also ich habe von usb gebootet, ein ubuntu boot bildschirm zeigte sich (rot-schwarzer hintergrund, ubuntu schriftzug und die 5 punkte)
<torsten__> aber nun wechseln die punkte schon seit einigen min nicht mehr die farbe und nichts tut sich 
<torsten__> ja, kuyatzu: genau das ist der plan ;)
<kuyatzu> kann man den bootsplash ausstellen um zu gucken _wo_ er haengt?
<torsten__> jetzt hat mein bildschirm kein signal mehr oO
<LetoThe2nd> kuyatzu: im grub das silent, nosplash etc. wegmachen müsste helfen.
<torsten__> jetzt kann ich nichts mehr machen, da mein bildschirm sich auf standby geschaltet hat - kein signal
<kuyatzu> torsten__: mach mal das was LetoThe2nd sagt
<torsten__> wie mache ich das?
<LetoThe2nd> kuyatzu: kannst du im zweifelsfall erklärend eingreifen, müsste hier primär weiterarbeiten :/
<torsten__> jetzt ist der bildschirm wieder an, aber schwarz
<kuyatzu> LetoThe2nd: werde zwar gleich erstmal zu mittag essen, aber ich tu was ich kann :D
<LetoThe2nd> kuyatzu: danke
<torsten__> soll ich nochmal neu booten?
<kuyatzu> ja
<torsten__> und was mache ich dann anders?
<kuyatzu> und mach in der bootzeile das silent weg und ein nosplash hin
<torsten__> wie mache ich das?
<torsten__> also....
<torsten__> ich habe wenn ich f12 drücke
<kuyatzu> puh :D ich benutze kein grub
<torsten__> eine auswahl unter verschiedenen boot devices
<torsten__> ich glaube das ist kein grub
<torsten__> das ist ja noch mein bios dann
<torsten__> und wenn ich dann ein device auswähle
<torsten__> kommt sofort dieser ubuntu boot bildschirm
<koegs> das ist noch BIOS, direkt danach musst du SHIFT festhalten, dann sollten die GRUB-Optionen kommen
<torsten__> ok
<torsten__> ah, nun habe iuch eine auswahl
<torsten__> persistent mode, live mode, install
<torsten__> etc
<torsten__> erst mal live mode?
<torsten__> ok, bin im live mode, nun muss ich hier kurz disconnected, um das netzwerkkabel an den pc anzuschließen
<torsten__> afk
<torsten__> ahh, gott segne diesen channel, unter ubuntu kann ich am pc ins internet, also liegt das problem an meinem windows.....das schont meinen armen studentengeldbeutel
<yannick__> hey zusammen :) dieser treiberfoo macht mich echt fertig. der dell vostro 3555 lief hier ootb aber sobald ich einen externen monitor anschließe geht nichts mehr. bin die anleitung durchgegangen und habe jetzt auch catalyst und alles eingestellt und jetzt gehen beide monitore, allerdings steht unten rechts "amd unsupported hardware" :s weiß jemand wieso das
<yannick__> kommt? es funktioniert doch... ach ja und meine menu bar und der launcher links sind auch weg :( - hier die anleitung: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450
<kuyatzu> was heißt "geht gar nichts mehr"
<kuyatzu> was hast du unternommen um beide bildschirme zu betreiben etc.
<yannick__> kuyatzu: naja maximale virtual size
<yannick__> kuyatzu: der anleitung gefolgt und den aktuellen treiber heruntergeladen. jetzt steht aber unten rechts "amd unsupported hardware" und launcher + menu bar sind weg :(
<kuyatzu> yannick__: achso hyprid graphikkarten kram, da muss ich passen :)
<yannick__> kuyatzu: und fällt dir was wegen des launchers und der menu bar ein?
<kuyatzu> noepe
<agentsoul> ich habe ne .mp3 die die falsche Länge angibt (0:00) ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern mit ffmpeg oder mencoder dieses reparieren zu können ohne neukodierung finde es aber nicht mehr (auch nicht über google). Weiß es jemand.
<kuyatzu> agentsoul: puh, du koenntest probieren es einfach nochmal neu in einen container zu packen.
<Minipluto> agentsoul: ohne es zu wissen, würde ich es mal mit avconv -i foo.mpf -acodec copy out.mp3 probieren
<Minipluto> mpf=mp3 ;)
<clemens> Tag. Weiß jemand wo man nachsehen kann, was beim booten alles gestartet wird?
<kuyatzu> agentsoul: ffmpeg -i bla.mp3 -acodec copy bla_new.mp3
<agentsoul> hmm danach ist die Datei zu lang, vlt. wurde sie auch falsch codiert, ich kodier sie neu. Aber danke
<kuyatzu> zu lang? :D
<kuyatzu> das ist eine komische mp3
<kuyatzu> und ich wuerde sie nicht neu encodieren
<agentsoul> sondern?
<kuyatzu> neu beziehen.
<beaver74_> clemens, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<kubine> Title: Logdateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<agentsoul> es handelt sich um diese https://soundcloud.com/theheatwave/gyal-power
<kubine> Title: Gyal Power by The Heatwave on SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds (at soundcloud.com)
<agentsoul> die ist so wie sie ist leider.
<kuyatzu> agentsoul: lossy2lossy transodieren ist halt doof :P aber mach ruhig ist ja nur 1×
<Rochvellon> dann würd ich mich an soundcloud mit der bitte wenden, dass die datei neu encodiert wird
<vlt> agentsoul: Ja, könnte sein.
<clemens> beaver74_, ich habe jetz mit den bootchart gemacht nur kann ich da nicht wirklich viel rauslesen
<geser> clemens: was genau willst du wissen bzw. dort rauslesen können?
<clemens> warum mein ubuntu so lang zum booten braucht (1:30 min)
<kuyatzu> zeig doch mal dein bootchart
<geser> dann ist bootchart das richtige
<clemens> https://www.dropbox.com/s/69619she2wwv19d/clemens-Inspiron-7520-precise-20130712-1.png
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - clemens-Inspiron-7520-precise-20130712-1.png (at www.dropbox.com)
<clemens> kubine, ?
<kuyatzu> ist ein bot
<clemens> kay^^
<koegs> in der größe kann man genau gar nix lesen :D
<geser> Lade die Datei runter gann geht es besser
<clemens> genau  (Y)
<beaver74> !tab > clemens ich hatte deine Meldung nicht mitbekommen da der _ im jetzigen Nick fehlt :)
<kubine> clemens ich hatte deine Meldung nicht mitbekommen da der _ im jetzigen Nick fehlt :): Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es möglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollständigen. Tippe beispielsweise kub<Tab> um kubine zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Übrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<clemens> kubine, ist mir bei der shell bekannt doch beim irc hab ich das nicht gewusst, thx für den tipp (Y)
<beaver74> :)
<beaver74> !bot > clemens 
<kubine> clemens: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<clemens> ah scheiß bot haha
<clemens> jop
<clemens> weiß jemand warum das jetz so lange dauert weil mir ist in diesem chart vieles unklar
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<peter__> Guten Tag. Ich habe mir 12.04 installiert. Updates aufgespielt über Wlan. Leider funktioniert meine Netzwerkkarte nicht. 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<ppq> wb, peter__ 
<peter__> Ich habe gegoogelt und bin etwas verwirrt.  Manche schreiben man solle ein backport installieren. ppq hat mir zu linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-precise-generic empfohlen zu installieren.
<jokrebel> peter__: was sagt ifconfig
<ppq> peter__: als du gingst hatte ich gerade herausgefunden, dass das modul dort eben nicht drin ist, sondern in linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-precise-generic
<peter__> Im moment bin ich über Wlan drin.
<ppq> peter__: außerdem musst du dafür den 3.2er kernel nutzen. was sagt uname -a?
<peter__> ppq Schön das du wieder da bist.. mom ich prüfe
 * ppq gehört hier quasi zur ausstattung
<peter__> ppq, Linux peter-System-Product-Name 3.2.0-49-generic-pae #75-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 18 18:00:21 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<ppq> peter__: okay, dann sollte es nach installation von linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-precise-generic gefolgt von einem reboot eigentlich gehen
<user007> hallo, wie muss ich eine 3 TB platte über extern formatieren? mit welchem programm am besten?
<peter__> Ok, ich werds die 3.6 mal purgen ..und dann nochmal probieren.
<peter__> Melde mich wenns probleme gäbe.. danke
<ppq> peter__: wobei, du brauchst linux-image-3.2.0-40-generic
<ppq> peter__: du hast ja die version mit -49, aus irgendeinem grund gibt es das backport-modulpaket für den aber nicht
<peter__> ppq, Das meinte ich damals, was wohl passiert wenn ein neuer Kernel mal kommt.
<peter__> Da es eine Neuinstallation ist, hätte ich auch kein Problem, ein update auf 13.04 zu machen.. falls das hilft.
<peter__> Jedoch habe ich gelesen, das es bei 13.04 auch probleme geben soll.
<ppq> peter__: ich hatte in erinnerung dass du sagtest, mit 13.04 ginge es auch nicht
<ppq> peter__: aber wenn du das noch nicht getestet hast, nur zu.
<ppq> ein live-system (live-cd oder stick) reicht
<peter__> Ich habe gelesen, das andere mit 13.04 auch nicht weiterkamen.
<ppq> einen versuch ist es trotzdem wert#
<peter__> Ok, dann zieh ich es mir mal.
<NumiX> Hey, ich habe ein problem; wie kann ich eine zentral genutzte partition (von windows und Ubuntu) auf dem Desktop anzeigen ?
<peter__> ppq, 13.04 installiert. Netzwerkkarte läuft. ;)
<peter__> Danke. Jetzt hab ich so schnell installiert, das ich gar nicht aufgepasst habe ob ich 64Bit oder 32Bit installiert habe. Wo kann ich das nachschauen?
<NumiX> kann mir niemand helfen ?
<nevchen>  bis demnächst
<Luyin> hi leute
<Luyin> ich wüsste gern, ob ich mein ubuntu irgendwie aufräumen kann, überflüssige dateien und so weiter löschen, um die festplatte nicht vollzumüllen. apt-get clean / autoclean kenn ich, gibts noch mehr sinnvolle tricks?
<ppq> alte kernel deinstallieren, Luyin 
<Luyin> danke ppq. grad die anleitung bei linux&ich gefunden und befolgt, sind nur 4,5 MB aber ein Anfang ^^
<Luyin> gibt es noch andere sinnvolle aktionen, die man dafür machen kann? oder reicht das für den durchschnitts-ubuntuuser?
<ppq> Luyin: du kannst auch nach großen dateien suchen lassen. entweder mit GUI, zb. mit baobab, oder im terminal mit du oder find. beispiel: find / -type f -size +100000k -exec ls -l  {} \;| awk '{ print $5 ": " $8 }' | sort -n
<ppq> baobab kann ich wärmstens empfehlen
<Luyin> ppq: was genau macht denn awk in dem beispiel?
<ppq> Luyin: die ausgabe hübscher machen
<BruceSato> nabend
<UbuPhillup> Abend
<BruceSato> kennt sich jemand mit crossover gaming aus?
<Luyin> abend BruceSato 
<BruceSato> ich war bisher windows-nutzer (ich weiss, das böse w-wort) und würde gern auf Linux umsteigen, ohne meine Games missen zu müssen
<UbuPhillup> Schieldere einfach dein Problem der jenige wird sich dann schon was sagen
<BruceSato> ich würd gern wow ohne große Framerate-Verluste zum laufen bekommen, hab gelesen mit crossover gaming iss das machbar
<Luyin> wenn ich den find-befehl mit sudo ausführe, warum erhalte ich dann in einigen fällen die ausgabe "keine berechtigung"? oO
<Luyin> BruceSato: in solchen fällen ist egtl ne dualbootlösung immer ganz gut, um sicher zu gehn dass deine spiele laufen
<BruceSato> ich hab im moment ne dualboot-lösung
<BruceSato> 100 GB für Linux, den Rest für Windows
<Luyin> BruceSato: und nicht zufrieden?
<Luyin> ppq: ich bekomme jetzt zwei spalten mit zahlen ausgegeben, die zweite zahl scheint der letzte zugriff zu sein, aber die erste zahl ist eine mir nichts sagende kombination aus ziffern
<ppq> Luyin: dann bastel noch etwas dran rum :) hab das ungetestet irgendwo rauskopiert
<Luyin> ppq: was ist denn $5? daran scheints zu hängen, denn das ist ja die erste zahl
<ppq> Luyin: die fünfte spalte, quasi das fünfte (leerzeichen-separierte) wort der ausgabe von ls -l. hier: die größe in byte
<Luyin> ppq: alles klar, danke!
<ppq> versuch mal, 8 durch 9 zu ersetzen
<Luyin> ich könnte auch ls -lh noch draus machen oder? dann hätt ich schönere zahlen
<ppq> ja, musst aber gucken was sort davon hält. schließlich kommt k vor g im alphabet, es kämen also kilobyte vor gigabyte, was natürlich nicht viel sinn macht
<ppq> gibts sicher optionen zu, da kann man viel basteln ;)
<bekks> sort -h :P
<Luyin> stimmt, aber für den schnelln überblickt stört mich da die reihenfolge jetzt nicht soo sehr ^^
<BruceSato> naja 10 fps im open-gl modus is halt net das wahre in WoW
<ppq> Luyin: "schneller überblick" ist sowieso was ganz anderes. guck dir mal baobab an, das macht mehr spaß
<Luyin> ppq: hab ich schon, danke :)
<Luyin> hm, die größten dateien sind alle im home-Ordner... Steam mit Spielen :D
<BruceSato> steam funzt schon gott sei danke
<BruceSato> dank
<BruceSato> hab sogar schon x3 am laufen, mit allen terran conflict und albion prelude
<Luyin> da kann doch was nicht stimmen...laut der ausgabe ist /proc/kcore 128T groß. Das soll doch Terabyte heißen? So groß ist doch mein RAM nicht oO
<Luyin> lösung gefunden, braucht nicht mehr beantwortet zu werden :)
<bekks> :P
<bekks> sparse files sind was tolles :)
<MGathog> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man bei einem Laptop das DVD Laufwerk sperren kann, sodass es sich auch wenn man auf den Schalter drückt nicht mehr öffnet
<MGathog> eject -i 1 funktioniert jedenfalls nicht -.-
<bekks> mounte es.
<bekks> Dann sollte es verriegelt bleiben.
<bekks> Es kann natürlich sein, dass das Laufwerk keine Zugriffsprüfung hat, und der Knopf immer einen Auswurf initiiert.
<MGathog> schlägt natürlich erst mal fehl weil nix drin ist, mal mit cd testen
<BruceSato> sollte ich eigentlich auf den fglrx-treibern bleiben oder eher auf fglrx-update umschalten?
<Luyin> kann ich das Verzeichnis /usr/share/games/openarena bedenkenlos löschen, wenn ich openarena nicht mehr installiert hab?
<Minipluto> Luyin: ich frage mich nur gerade, wie das da rein kommt, wenn du es nicht manuell rein kopiert hast
<Luyin> Minipluto: ich hatte openarena ja mal. vermute, dass es da übrig geblieben ist. warum, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht
<Minipluto> Luyin: was ist da denn noch so alles drin?
<Luyin> openarena, pingus, supertux, supertuxcart jeweils als verzeichnisse
<Luyin> sonst nix
<Luyin> openarena ist bei weitem das größte 
<Minipluto> Luyin: ne ich meine im openarena Ordner
<Minipluto> ah ok
<Luyin> zwei ordner, je gefüllt mit .pk3-Dateien
<Minipluto> hmm… im prinzip musst du das selber entscheiden. Ich kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass das Probleme verursachen würde aber wenn es dort ist, wird es woanders möglicherweise auch noch Daten geben
<Minipluto> falls dir das auch schon weiter hilft, würde ich den Ordner erst mal woanders hin verschieben
<Minipluto> dann kann man es zur Not rückgängig machen
<Minipluto> aber normal ist das nicht :)
<Minipluto> kannst du dich denn noch dran erinnern, auf welchem Weg du es installiert hast?
<Luyin> Minipluto: ganz normal über software-center
<Luyin> ich hab da auch sonst nix mit gemacht. habs mal angespielt, festgestellt dass ichs eher langweilig finde und dann ne weile vergessen. erst irgendwann später gelöscht, weil ichs ja nicht gebraucht hab.
<Minipluto> okay.
<Minipluto> jo so wie ich das sehe könnte man das im Zweifelsfall eh wieder drüber installieren. Aber es dürfte auch nicht viele Sachen geben, die von openarena abhängen :)
<Luyin> ich sicher den ordner mal und schau was passiert, wenn er verschwindet. denk auch, dass der eher unproblematisch sein dürfte, aber man weiß ja nie
<Minipluto> jo genau
<Luyin> gute nacht und vielen dank an alle, die mir heute abend helfen konnten!
<Luyin> also die gute nacht gilt allen ^^
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-13
<superhonk> Hallo in die Runde, ist es richtig das bei einem hardware Raird (Raid1 2 x 500 GB) der Befehl lsblk die zwei Platten als sdb und sdc ausgibt? Ich hatte erwartet das man nur eine Platte sieht.
<jimi> Guten Morgen
<jimi> jemand hier?
<V155> ich denke schon
<jokrebel> jimi: Einfach losfragen ;-)
<jimi> Hallo Leute
<jimi> Frage: Wie kriege ich das am besten mit der Fernwartung hin? Hat jemand einen Link wo das verständlich beschrieben wird? Welchen ssh muss ich installieren?
<_moep_> openssh
<V155> und am besten sshd beim boot automatisch starten lassen.
<V155> wenn du es sicher willst verwende einen pubkey zur authentifizierung.
<_moep_> sobald man openssh-server installiert passiert genau das
<V155> Und wenn du die Wartung von außerhalb durchführen willst besorg dir einen dns.
<V155> _moep_: cool. sinnvoller default
<_moep_> root login ausschalten und x forward an
<V155> _moep_: hm. x-forward hab ich noch nie benutzt :D muss ich mir mal angucken.
<_moep_> früher(tm) ging das mal mit -x hat sich aber in der zeit geändert
<redshark1802>  /join #bugcrowd
<passt> ich habe auf dem desktop eine skriptdatei, die als ausführbar gesetzt ist. bei doppelklick öffnet sich die datei aber in gedit. wie kann ich das umschalten, dass das skript ausgeführt wird?
<bekks> In dem Du einen Startet baust, der ein Terminal startet, und die Skriptdatei ausführt.
<passt> wie mache ich das?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du denn?
<passt> 13.04 mit unity
<passt> ich glaueb ich habe es gerade im wiki gefunden
<passt> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_starten
<kubine> Title: Programme starten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jimi> @v155 @_moep besten Dank euch
<imox> bin wieder ausm urlaub zurück :D versuch mir grad ne udev regel zu erstellen klappt aber nicht so richtig :( hier mal meine regel und die ausgabe meines gerätes http://pastebin.com/s4tmdDHg
<kubine> Title: SUBSYSTEMS=="usb",ACTION=="add",KERNEL=="sd?1",ATTRS{iSerial}=="WD-WCC1T1175464" - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Minipluto> imox: sicher dass das "SUBSYSTEMS" und nicht "SUBSYSTEM" sein muss?
<imox> Minipluto: nein nicht sicher ;) 
<Minipluto> doch, passt
<imox> Minipluto: ja steht so auch im wiki
<kuyatzu> imox: es gibt sogar die ID_FS_UUID variable
<imox> kuyatzu: ?
<kuyatzu> anstelle auf kernel, iSerial, idProduct, idVendor zu matchen wuerde ich nur auf ID_FS_UUID matchen
<imox> kuyatzu: wo siehst du das? 
<kuyatzu> nirgendwo, das weiß ich.
<imox> ok dann musst mir aber sagen was wie ;) davon steht im wiki nichts
<imox> und wo ich die id herbekomme
<kuyatzu> ACTION=="add", ENV{ID_FS_UUID}=="die uuid", RUN+="/bin/mount ..."
<kuyatzu> ID_FS_LABEL geht auch
<imox> kuyatzu: ja das ist klar aber wo bekomm ich dir her ;) 
<imox> bei meiner ausgabe steht keine uuid von dem gerät
<bekks> FS LABEL ist keine gute Idee, wenn die Label der Backupplatten gleich sind, und zwei angeschlossen werden.
<bekks> imox: Das Gerät hat auch keine UUID. Das Filesystem hat eine.
<kuyatzu> ls /dev/disk/by-{label, uuid}
<kuyatzu> oh  {label,uuid} ohne das leerzeichen
<bekks> sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<kuyatzu> oder so :)
<imox> kuyatzu: hmm ok jetzt bekomm ich 3 stück da ich 3 platten habe gehe ich mal davon aus von jeder eine :D und aber welche gehört jetzt wohin ; 
<bekks> blkid und dmesg lesen.
<kuyatzu> mach ls -l
<kuyatzu> dann siehst du wo sie hinzeigen
<kuyatzu> oder wie bekks sagte blkid
<imox> ahh da hab ich sie
<imox> und das ist die ID_FS_UUID 
<kuyatzu> ich weiß gerade nicht ob man SUBSYSTEMS="block" machen sollte oder ob man das auch sein lassen kann.
<kuyatzu> weil nur block geraete haben ja eine ID_FS_* etc.
<bekks> Falsch.
<bekks> Nur Dateisysteme haben das.
<kuyatzu> ja die partition
<bekks> Falsch.
<kuyatzu> ja
<bekks> Das Dateisystem, nicht die Partition.
<imox> also hab jetzt SUBSYSTEMS=="usb",ACTION=="add",ATTRS{ID_FS_UUID}=="e8a62f98-2cd8-40d2-b632-bd0a64b20488",SYMLINK+="backup",RUN+="/bin/mount /dev/backup /media/Backup-HDD-3TB"
<imox> funst aber nicht ;( 
<bekks> Zum Glück. Dann hättest du ja überall komische Worte.
<kuyatzu> imox: es ist ENV{ID_FS_UUID}
<bekks> WENN man schon Halskrankheuten wie "funzt" schreibt, dann doch bitte fehlerfrei. :>
<bekks> *krankheiten
<kuyatzu> und SUBSYSTEMS versuch mal block
<imox> bekks: alles klar wird gemacht
<kuyatzu> bekks: was ich meinte war, dass udev nur bei subsystems block die variablen ID_FS_* fuellt.
<imox> kuyatzu mit ENV gehts
<imox> aber sollte ich jetzt nicht eigentlich auch /dev/backup haben? 
<bekks> Nur wenn dud udev neustartest.
<imox> bekks: aber mit RUN+="/bin/mount /dev/backup /media/Backup-HDD-3TB" mounte ich doch von /dev/backup 
<imox> das mounten scheint ja zu gehen aber /dev/backup ist nicht da
<imox> das versteh ich grad nicht
<bekks> Aber die Regel wird erst durch einen Neustart von udev beachtet.
<imox> die regel geht ja
<imox> unter /media/Backup-HDD-3TB  ist jetzt meine hdd gemountet
<bekks> Und du solltest manuell NIE etwas nach /media mounten. Das solltest du nur nach /mnt/
<imox> bekks: ok warum eigentlich?
<bekks> Weil /media vom automounter verwendet wird. Habe ich dir übrigens auch schon zweimal gesagt.
<imox> bekks: ja ich weiß habs vergessen sorry 
<imox> bekks: ich versteh trotzdem nicht warum ich jetzt meine hdd unter /mnt/Backup-HDD-3TB sehe aber es /dev/backup nicht gitb
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "mount"?
<imox>  /dev/sda1 on /media/Backup-HDD-3TB type ext4 (rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<imox> und /dev/sde1 on /mnt/Backup-HDD-3TB type ext4 (rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<imox> ich reboote mal 
<bekks> Dann weisst du jetzt, wie das gemounted wurde.
<bekks> Steht ja da.
<imox> ja weiß ich ja auch 
<imox> ich verstehs trotzdem nicht 
<bekks> Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen?
<bekks>  /dev/sde1 wurde nach /mnt/Backup-HDD-3TB gemounted.
<imox> weil ich meinem script doch stecht SYMLINK+="backup"
<bekks> dann mach mal ein ls -lha /
<imox> und dann? 
<bekks> Dann guckst du.
<imox> ja dann seh ich alles unter / ;) 
<bekks> Super. Test bestanden. Und was genau siehst du?
<imox> bekks: http://pastebin.com/hCRPjQky
<kubine> Title: drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4,0K Jul 6 11:29 . drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4,0K Jul - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<imox> bekks:  und nu?
<kuyatzu> imox: wofuer willst du /dev/backup eigentlich?
<imox> kuyatzu: brauch ich nicht ich wills nur verstehen ;) 
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von ls -lha /dev/
<imox> bekks: ok da ist /dev/backup 
<imox> alles klar sorry ich habs nur mit /dev/... nicht gefunden 
<bekks> Juhu. Also ist es doch da.
<bekks> m(
<imox> ^^
<kuyatzu> nja, dann ist ja alles in butter.
<imox> wenn ich jetzt die paritionstabelle von der platte lösche dürfte ich aber ne neue UUID haben oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<imox> wird dir anhand der seriennummer etc erzeugt?
<bekks> Weil die UUID nicht in der Partitionstabelle steht.
<bekks> Das ist eine Zufallszahl im Header des DATEISYSTEMS.
<bekks> Das hat mit Partitionen NULL zu tun, wie ich oben auch schon mal sagte. Du liest nicht mit.
<imox> doch hab ich gelesen 
<bekks> Offensichtlich nicht.
<imox> aber das dateisystem ist doch in der partiton 
<imox> bekks: doch ich habs nur ansceinend nicht kapiert ;) 
<kuyatzu> imox: du kannst das FS so wie es ist auch in eine andere partition kopieren
<bekks> Du kannst die Partitionstabelle fünftausend mal neumachen. Wenn der Eintrag für eine bestimmte Partition unverändert ist, ändert sich doch am Dateisystem auch nichts.
<bekks> Und nur weil du an der Partitionstabelle rumspielst, ändert du nichts am Dateisystem.
<imox> ok 
<bekks> Das Dateisystem liegt nicht in der Partitionstabelle. Wie sollte es auch.
<imox> habs kapiert thx ;) 
<bekks> Wo steht denn die UUID?
<imox> im Header des Dateisystems ;) 
<kuyatzu> imox: kannst du dir sogar anzeigen lassen mit dumpe2fs :)
<bekks> tune2fs dürfte da am Anfang reichen. :)
<imox> ähmm jetzt bekomm ich nen kernal panic wenn ich die usb hdd ausmache ^^
<imox> also das man das eh nicht machen sollte ohne die zu unmounten ist klar aber wenn das doch mal passiert will ich nicht gleich ne kernel panic bekommen ;) 
<kuyatzu> imox: ich wuerde erstmal ueberpruefen, ob das durch die udev rule verursacht wird.
<imox> sollte ich ne gleiche regel mit action=="remove" und RUN unmount machen? 
<sdx23> da ist's ehh zu spät für nen umount. Ich stelle dein gesamtes Konzept in Frage. Warum tust du das überhaupt?
<imox> sdx23: weil das ne Backup hdd ist und ich die immer unter dem gleichen pfad erreichen möchte
<sdx23> deswegen braucht man aber keine udev-Regel, die das mountet.
<imox> ? wurde mir aber so gesagt hier
<kuyatzu> aber nicht von bekks oder mir.
<imox> kuyatzu: also wenn ich ohne die regel die platte an und aus mache bekomm ich kein kernel panic
<sdx23> Dann wurde dir Mist gesagt. Trag das in die fstab per UUID ein, dann kannst du es beliebig per "mount /mnt/backup" o.ä. mounten.
<imox> kuyatzu: ich glaube doch von bekks am sonntag 
<imox> sdx23: ok thx
<sdx23> Idealerweise macht das Backup-Skript selbst den mount und auch den umount, dann ist das nur so kurz wie möglich gemountet.
<sdx23> *nötig.
<kuyatzu> ^ so waere es auch ideal
<kuyatzu> dann muss es aber vom user gemountet werden duerfen. Oder das backup skript muss als root laufen und weiß nocht, ob man das will :P
<imox> sdx23: aber mit der fstab gibts doch ein problem 
<imox> ich muss immer mount -a aufrufen wenn ich die hdd abziehe
<imox> klar beim neustart gehts aber nicht im laufenden system oder?
<sdx23> 17:34:49 <           sdx23> Dann wurde dir Mist gesagt. Trag das in die fstab per UUID ein, dann kannst du es beliebig per "mount /mnt/backup" o.ä. mounten.
<imox> sdx23: was willst mir damit sagen?
<sdx23> imox: dass du lesen sollst, was man dir schreibt. Da steht doch dass du es dann per "mount /pfad/zum/mountpoint" mounten musst. Und zwei Zeilen drunter, dass das Backup Skript das machen sollte.
<sdx23> Nur weil etwas in der fstab steht, muss man es nicht zwingend per "mount -a" mounten. 
<imox> ja ok das ist mir klar aber hat für mich gerade kein sinn ergeben weil ich ein USB device autoamtisch immer an die gleiche stellen mounten will. 
<kuyatzu> das definierst du doch in der fstab
<imox> sdx23: ist ja auch egal wie man das mounten muss aber es muss manuel gemacht werden 
<sdx23> imox: und weiter?
<kuyatzu> imox: in deiner fstab steht sowas wie: UUID=foo /mnt/bar ext4 defaults,noauto das kannst du mit mount /mnt/bar mounten. Wo ist das problem?
<bekks> imox: Du glaubst eine ganze Menge. Deine Frage hast du am Sonntag anders gestellt, daher die Antwort mit udev. Was du dann damit machst, ist deine Sache.
<imox> kuyatzu: ich glaube bekks hat mir schon die richtige antwort mit der udev gegeben ich will nicht per hand mounten müssen ich will das es automatisch passiert
<bekks> Nein.
<imox> bekks: wieso nein? 
<bekks> Bekks hat dir die Antwort gegeben, wie man eine USB ID an einen bestimmten Pfad bekommt.
<bekks> DU hingegen willst ein DATEISYSTEM am selben MOUNTPOINT haben.
<imox> bekks: naja das hat sich ja mittlerweile geändert stimmt
<imox> ich dachte ich muss das über die ID von dem usb gerät machen 
<bekks> Dann behaupte nicht, ich hätte dies und das gesagt.
<kuyatzu> imox: ich seh das so wie sdx23. Du willst ein backup machen, also lass doch auch das mounten vom backup script uebernehmen.
<imox> bekks: deswegen habe ich auch gesagt ich glaube weil ich mir nicht mehr sicher war ;) 
<imox> kuyatzu: wo ist das problem mit der udev? 
<bekks> Wieso benutzt du nicht einfach einen fstab Eintag?
<kuyatzu> es fuehrt bei dir zum kernel panic? :P Ist das nicht problem genug?
<bekks> Stattdessen beschäftigst du dich stundenlang mit udev.
<bekks> Ah, udev kaputtkonfiguriert :P
<imox> bekks: die wird doch nur beim systemstart ausgeführt oder später manuel 
<imox> und damit gehts doch nicht mehr automatisch
<kuyatzu> bekks: naja immerhin hat er bissel was dabei gelernt.
<bekks> Die wird bei jedem udev trigger ausgeführt.
<imox> bekks: nö das mounten geht ja nur wenn ich die usb hdd abziehe gibts nen kernel panic ;) 
<imox> bekks: ahh ok hmm 
<imox> ich dachte nur beim systemstart
<bekks> Du denkst zuviel, statt zu lesen oder zu fragen.
<imox> also ich lese hier gerade die optionen von der fstab durch und finde keine womit die automatisch gemountet wird
<bekks> "auto".
<bekks> Das ist übrigens "default".
<sdx23> Das Konzept ist immernoch falsch. Es ist nicht sinnvoll ein Backupmedium automatisch zu mounten, ohne im gleichen Zug das Backup durchzuführen.
<imox> bekks: nee da steht nur mit mount -a und beim systemstart
<bekks> Das ist ja auch der Sinn der Sache.
<imox> sdx23: doch weils in meinen fall ein programm ist welches und kein backupscript und da kann man vorher kein scirpt angeben. 
<bekks> MAn kann ein Script schreiben - ZWEI Zeilen - dass das Ding mounted und das Programm ausführt.
<bekks> Wann kommt die Stelle mit dem Problem?
<imox> bekks: das es programm ist welches das backup macht wo man kein script vorher ausführen kann. 
<imox> bekks: ja ich finde es auch bescheuert ist aber so 
<bekks> Lies was ich schrieb. Versteh es.
<imox> bekks: nope geht nicht 
<kuyatzu> ich wuerde gerne mal wissen "wann" dieses backupprogramm startet.
<bekks> Wieso sollte das nicht gehen?
<imox> weil es kein backup programm ist das ist irgendson schrott was mal jemand für meine mutter gemacht hat
<bekks> Entscheide Dich endlich mal, was du uns erzählst.
<bekks> Ich habe auf dein Hin und Her keine Lust mehr.
<imox> du kannst das programm ausführen aber in dem programm muss man das manuell starten und man kann das nicht mit parameter oder so starten damit das backup gemacht wird
<bekks> Ja und wann kommt die Stelle mit dem Problem, auf den Knopf da zu drücken?
<imox> bekks: sag mal? ich habe von anfang an nur gefragt wie das geht 
<bekks> Stell Dich doch nicht so an.
<imox> bekks: ja ok stimmt ^^
<imox> finde ich trotzdem blöd
<bekks> Darfst du ja auch. Nur hör auf, uns hier Arbeit für einen Haufen heisse Luft zu machen, weil du es "blöd" findest, trotzdem noch auf einen Knopf drücken zu müssen.
<imox> also meine frage war ja von anfang an wie das geht das ich eine USB-HDD bzw ein geräte immer an die gleiche stelle mounte ;) 
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Deine Frage war eine andere.
<bekks> Das haben wir oben festgestellt.
<kuyatzu> imox: antwort dazu hat dir sdx23 gegeben. Wenn das alles war ist ja gut :)
<bekks> Und danach hast du die Vorraussetzungen geändert, findest irgendwas blöd, und bastelst sinnfrei herum.
<bekks> Und damit schliessen wir dieses Thema dann hier auch.
<imox> bekks: Bekks hat dir die Antwort gegeben, wie man eine USB ID an einen bestimmten Pfad bekommt.
<bekks> USB ID, nicht DATEISYSTEM. LIES es.
<bekks> Wie auch immer, lös deine Probleme in Zukunft ohne meine Hilfe. Hilighte mich nicht, denn ich werde Dir nicht mehr antworten. Auch nicht im Offtopic. Danke. Ich habe echt genug von diesen Spielchen.
<imox> bekks: du hast echt nen problem 
<kuyatzu> imox: ’nen != ein
<imox> kuyatzu: naja sorry kann ja sein das ich falsche sachen frage aber das nicht mit absicht und bekks reagiert einfach extrem übertrieben. 
<bekks> imox: Nein. Ich habe dich in der Vergangenheit mehrfach darauf hingewiesen. Da du lernresistent bist, und das scheinbar nicht abstellen willst, musst du auch mit den Konsequenzen leben.
<bekks> Und damit ist das Thema für mich endgültig beendet.
<kuyatzu> imox: ich misch mich da nicht weiter ein. Aber du hast uns nicht genau darueber aufgeklaert was du machen willst. Das fuehrt dazu, dass man sich im kreis dreht und das nervt.
<imox> bekks: das stimmt einfach nicht vielleicht stell ich mich ab und zu oder von mir aus auch oft blöd an 
<imox> kuyatzu: mag ja sein hat mich aber auch niemand gefragt sorry
<bekks> WIR haben keine HOL-Schuld.
<bekks> DU hast die "ich bringe alle Informationen bei"-Schuld.
<imox> bekks: ja ist doch auch ok
<imox> bekks: habe ich nie anders gesagt
<bekks> 0713 181545 < imox> kuyatzu: mag ja sein hat mich aber auch niemand gefragt sorry
<bekks> Doch, hast du gerade.
<bekks> Aber das Thema ist hier nun beendet.
<imox> bekks: ich habe damit gemeitn das ichs nicht aufn schirmt hatte, du verdrehst die tatsachen einfach
<bekks> Das Thema ist beendet.
<imox> kuyatzu: davon abgesehen würde ich trotzdem gern wissen warum ich eine kernel panic bekomme hast du eine idee?
<kuyatzu> ich habe keine ahnung. Zeig dein udev rule nochmal.
<imox> das mounten klappt ja
<imox> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb",ACTION=="add",ENV{ID_FS_UUID}=="e8a62f98-2cd8-40d2-b632-bd0a64b20488",SYMLINK+="backup",RUN+="/bin/mount /dev/backup /mnt/Backup-HDD-3TB"
<imox> bekks: darf ich sowas hier pasten oder muss ich dafür schon pastbin benutzen? 
<bekks> Hör auf mich zu hilighten. Danke.
<kuyatzu> imox: lies die regeln.
<imox> kuyatzu: k
<kuyatzu> imox: wenn du von hand mountest und die hdd aus machst, kommt kein panic?
<imox> ne
<imox> kuyatzu: dann will ich dich nicht weiter aufhalten hat mich jetzt nur interessiert 
<imox> kuyatzu: ich schau mal ob es velleicht an was anderem liegt
<imox> bekomm die panic komischerweise nicht jedes mal 
<bekks> Die Kernelpanic sagt, was passiert ist.
<kuyatzu> imox: ich hatte noch nie einen panic :) ich weiß nichtmal wie das aussieht.
<imox> ;)
<imox> kuyatzu: ok sorry kernel panic liegt nicht daran 
<imox> liegt an was anderem 
<imox> danke euch für eure mühe ;) 
<imox> kann ich vor einer udev rule ein script ausführen? 
<kuyatzu> vor?
<imox> ja
<kuyatzu> lass das skript von der udev rule selbst aufrufen
<imox> kuyatzu: ok
<imox> kuyatzu: hmm wenn ich die USB HDD wieder abziehe dann kann ich ja die gleiche ohne symlink und action=="remove" erstellen womit ich das verzeichnis wieder unmounte oder? hab das versuch gibt zwar kein fehler aber verzeichnis  bleibt im mount
<kuyatzu> du solltest vor dem removen schon unmounten
<kuyatzu> andersrum bringt das nix
<kuyatzu> das wurde dir aber schon gesagt von sdx23 glaube ich.
<imox> stimmt
<imox> aber vor einer  udev rule kann man ja kein Befehl ausführen. und das was dabei ausgeführt wird wird doch danach ausgeführt oder?
<kuyatzu> wie bitte?
<sdx23> ja, dein Computer kann hellsehen, dass du gleich die Festplatte abziehst und deswegen die udev-Regel ausgeführt werden wird, deswegen kannst du auch genau rechtzeitig davor den umount machen.
<kuyatzu> </sarkasmus>
<imox> sdx23: naja das war halt meine frage ob das geht. die udev rules wird doch getriggert und ausgeführt und ich dachte das man da vielleicht noch ein befehl vorher ausführen kann 
<imox> naja ok danke euch ;) 
<sdx23> imox: sobald die Platte abgezogen ist, kannst du dir das umounten sparen, weil dann ist das Dateisystem ehh schon kaputt...
<imox> sdx23: schon klar aber bei mir kommt dann in dem verzeichnis immer lese schreibe fehler 
<imox> wenn ich nciht unmounte
<kuyatzu> sdx23: wenn es immer gleich kaputt gehen wuerde, waere ja jedes zweite USB stick FS kaputt :P
<kuyatzu> imox: weißt du wofuer ein umount da ist?
<sdx23> imox: Ja, weil das etwas ist, was nicht passieren sollte. Unter keinen Umständen, wenn man seine Daten lieb hat.
<sdx23> kuyatzu: "in dem Falle dass" - aber ja.
<sdx23> kuyatzu: glücklicherweise mounten die Automounter die Dinger einigermaßen sensibel.
<kuyatzu> sdx23: dass?
<imox> kuyatzu: ich würde sagen damit alle daten geschrieben werden und es ausgehanden werden kann :D
<imox> aber da default ja immer async gesetzt ist ist das ja anscheinend nicht mehr so wichtig
<sdx23> kuyatzu: "Im Falle dass man ihn zu früh abgezogen hat, ist das FS dann kaputt, und kann nicht du nachträgliches umounten gerettet werden" - sollte das werden.
<kuyatzu> achso
<kuyatzu> ok nun kapiert :P
<sdx23> imox: Gerade eben dann nicht.
<imox> sdx23: ja klar aber was ist mit dem async?
<kuyatzu> imox: was macht async deiner meinung nach?
<sdx23> imox: lies nochmal nach was async heißt. Genau das Gegenteil dessen, was du meintest. Und ob man sync tatsächlich will, ist mitunter fraglich und von der Anwendung abhängig.
<imox> es wird immer direkt auf die platte geschrieben 
<kuyatzu> imox: nein eben genau das nicht :P
<imox> achso sorry verlesen
<kuyatzu> imox: und weißt du was dirty pages sind?
<imox> das ist nur bei sync
<imox> nciht a sync sorry
<imox> kuyatzu: weiß zumindestens nicht wodrauf du hinaus willst ;) 
<kuyatzu> auch nicht so wichtig. Unmounte bevor du das ding raus ziehst.
<sdx23> Naja, ich hab's vorhin schonmal gesagt, und ich sag's jetzt nochmal und dann nichts mehr: was du vor hast ist konzeptionell Mist. Aber viel Erfolg damit. Und mit den im Zweifel kaputten Backups.
<kuyatzu> mach das unmounten teil deines backup scriptes
<imox> kuyatzu: schon klar ist nur für den fall der fälle das da ein idiot das die platte ausschaltet oder abzieht ;) 
<kuyatzu> dann hast du eh verloren.
<imox> k
<imox> ^^
<nevchen> bis demnächst
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-14
<dreamon> Moin. Weil jemand zufällig wie man die Menuleiste bei Dolphin, wenn man sie "selbstverschuldet" weggeklickt hat, wiederbekommt?
<dreamon> Habs gefunden. . ;)
<nsodsi> Hallo
<nsodsi> ich habe bei meinem Notebook (Toshiba Satellite C870D-11T) das Problem das
<nsodsi> bei der Ubuntu Live DVD 13.04 keine Tastatur und Maus geht.. muss ich da irgend ne Startoption wählen?
<nsodsi> im Grub funktionieren Eingaben ohne Problem
<jokrebel> nsodsi: Normal sollte das ohne Bootoptionen klappen :-/
<nsodsi> dann ist mein notebook nicht normal... kann man irgendwie die treiber erzwingen die der grub nimmt? 
<kuyatzu> nsodsi: versuch erstmal eine externe tastatur
<jokrebel> nsodsi: Vielleicht hilft das weiter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nsodsi> kubine: das hat mich nicht recht voran gebracht..
<nsodsi> externe tastatur und maus angeschlossen dann reagieren auch die internen... mag ein zufall sein. versuch nochmal zu reproduzieren
<jokrebel> nsodsi: Kein Wunder. In nicht mal einer Minute kann man den Artikel auch nicht lesen geschweige denn verstehn ;-)
<nsodsi> jokrebel: da hab ich vorher geschaut. 
<nsodsi> ok der 3. start in der reihe brachte auch ohne den angeschlossenen externen eingabegeräten, dass die internen gehen starte jetzt erst in win8 und danach nochmal livesystem 
<nsodsi> ach oh kubine ist ein bot? ^^
<kuyatzu> nsodsi: ja
<nsodsi> so nach win8 start funktionierten die internen wieder nicht. dann hab ich im betrieb externe maus und tastatur angeswchlossen die gingen dann. die internen jedoch immernoch nicht
<kuyatzu> dein notebook ist doof :P es will dich aergern.
<nsodsi> kuyatzu: ich denke auch ^^
<nsodsi> kann es sein das es ein verkacktes efi hat und dadurch die treiber versaut sind?
<nsodsi> jetzt geht wieder extern ja intern nein...
<nsodsi> ich ruf montag bei toshiba an...
<nsodsi> danke euch trotzdem für die zeitaufwendung :-)
<nsodsi> tschüss
<user1312> Guten Abend, wurde die Alternate-CD abgeschafft ? Wie installiere ich nun am besten ein System bei dem nicht nur das Home-Verzeichniss verschlüsselt werden soll ?
<apollo13> user1312: also ich nehme immer das netboot iso, aber ich glaube selbst der grafische installer kann vollverschlüsselung
<apollo13> ok, laut http://askubuntu.com/questions/289793/manual-lvm-encryption-setup-with-ubuntu-13-04 sollst die server cd nehmen
<kubine> Title: installation - Manual LVM encryption setup with Ubuntu 13.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<apollo13> netboot wäre hier: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/raring/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) Netboot (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<user1312> mhh ist es da nicht einfacher eine ältere alternatce-iso zu nutzen ? das mit der serverinstallation erscheint mir nicht so einfach
<apollo13> why?
<jokrebel_> user1312: "älter" ist meiner Meinung nach grundsätzlich nicht empfehlenswert.
<apollo13> serverinstallation ist trivial
<apollo13> ist im prinzip die alte alternate +  am ende keine gui
<apollo13> afaik hat die ja nichtmal mehr nen eigenen server kernel sondern den generic
<apollo13> wennst "echtes" alternate willst nimm einfach netinstall
<jan321> hi, wollte eig. auf meinem alten NB ubuntu installieren mit möglichst wenig unnötiger software, musste daher das mini non! pea image nehmen (Pentium M), die Installation geht nicht weiter, Netzwerk treiber fehlen (fehlende datei "tigon/tg3_tso5.bin") - die ist in dem package firmware-linux-nonfree - wenn ich einen usb stick mit dem deb packet anschieße findet er es aber nicht und die einzelne datei sehe ich in der tar version au
<bekks> !512 | jan321 
<user1312> naja es soll am ende ein multibootsystem werden und ich habe zwar erhöhte ansprüche aber keine erhöhten skills die umzusetzen ;) ich möchte also wenig rumprobieren und da scheinen mir irgendwelche profiinstallationen kompliziert. Warum bietet die Desktopversion überhaupt Home-Verschlüsselung an, wenn doch eine ganze menge privater Kram in anderen Verzeichnissen landet ? Ist das nicht vorgetäuschte sicherheit ?
<bekks> jan321: Dein Text wurde nach "in der tar version au" abgeschnitten. Formuliere es doch bitte ein bisschen kürzer. :)
<bekks> user1312: Das ist OT :)
<user1312> ok :)
<bekks> Und privater KRam landet idR nicht ausserhalb deines Homes.
<jan321> habe das mini non pae iso 12.04 genommen(PM), es fehlt "tigon/tg3_tso5.bin", was in dem package firmware-linux-nonfree ist
<jan321> allerdings erkennt er das deb paket nicht auf dem usb stick
<bekks> Wer oder was ist "er", und was verstehst du unter "erkennen"?
<bekks> Installier das .deb halt einfach, wenn du weisst, dass es zu deinem Ubunturelease passt
<jan321> ich bin bei der ubuntu installation vom mini iso, kann da nichts installieren, da noch nicht installiert und kein netzwerk verfügbar, da der treiber fehlt
<bekks> Installier das .deb halt einfach, wenn du weisst, dass es zu deinem Ubunturelease passt.
<apollo13> bekks: du wiederholst dich ;)
<bekks> Ich weiss :)
<jan321> der ist im installations menü Netzwerk-Hardware erkennen und komme nicht weiter
<jan321> da der teiber fehlt
<bekks> Den du erst nach der Installation einfügen kannst.
<jan321> ja
<bekks> Also wirst du mit der mini.iso nicht weiterkommen.
<jan321> hm... dachte an die treiber datei könnte man noch irgendwie kommen, habe diese aber nicht gefunden
<jan321> nehme dann lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso   das müsste noch non pae sein oder?
<bekks> Wieso non-pae, kann deine CPU das nicht?
<jan321> nein
<jan321> Pentium M müsste das sein
<jokrebel_> sicher?
<jan321> ja, er meckert bei neueren versionen wegen pae
<bekks> Welche CPU ist das genau?
<bekks> "müsste" reicht leider nicht.
<jan321> ich kann gerade nachschauen ;)
<bekks> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jan321> Intel Pentium M 1,5 Mhz
<bekks> Laut Intel gibt es keinen 1.5GHz Pentium M. :)
<jan321> haha ... http://pastebin.com/76gQGZyd
<kubine> Title: processor : 0 vendor_id : GenuineIntel cpu family : 6 model : 13 model name - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> jan321: Such halt selbst :) http://ark.intel.com/
<kubine> Title: ARK | Your Source for Intel Product Information (at ark.intel.com)
<bekks> Der Banias konnte kein PAE, erst der Dothan.
<hquincy> 7quit
<jan321> allerdings wenn mir das mini iso 13.04 die installation wegen einer non pae CPU die installation verweigert sollte man das noch glauben können? :D
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<jan321> thx & gn8 :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-07
<stevieh> Sachtmal, vor dem 14.04 update konnte ich mit Str-Alt-P ne tastenkombination anlegen, um meinen rechner in den Standby zu bringen... die geht jetzt nicht mehr... mag mal jemand probieren, ob man bei ihm was auf Str-Alt-P legen kann? (unity
<LupusE> g'morgen
<MasterOfDisaster> morgen
<Synchunk> *gähn* Morgen.
<stevieh> ich will meine window border wieder haben... in 14.04. wie ging das nochmal? Ubuntu-Tweak is leer
<k1l> unity-tweak-tool
<k1l> ?
<stevieh> ah... was hab ich denn da mit "unity-tweak" gestartet? ;-)
<dadrc> unity-tweak — tweaks Unity by removing it from your PC
<k1l> ubuntu tweak ist so ein "krasser OS tuner" windows verschnitt
<stevieh> uhh...
<dadrc> scnr
<k1l> unity-tweak-tool ist das gnome einstellungs ding für unity umgebaut
<stevieh> aber fensterrahmen find ich da auch nicht auf anhieb. Das theme will ich ja eher behalten...
<k1l> kann sein, dass das theme da ein problem hat?
<stevieh> wenn ich mehrere terminals in schwarz überlappe ist das schon ziemlich unübersichtlich
<dadrc> Sind Borders nicht eher Theme-Sache?
<stevieh> ja, aber konnte man nicht mal die themes auch ändern?
<k1l> sag ich ja. dann musst du ein anderes theme nehmen oder das theme bearbeiten
<dadrc> Äh, ja, klar kannst du das Theme ändern
<stevieh> womit?
<dadrc> Das Tweaktool zB sollte dafür eine Option haben.
<stevieh> ja, das hab ich eben nicht gefunden...
<dadrc> moment, ich guck mal eben
<k1l> oder halt im CSS kram in /usr/share/themes rumfuhrwerken
<stevieh> neee.... das nich
<dadrc> Also, ich hab Unity Tweak Tool → Appearance → Theme
<dadrc> Da kann ich sowohl das GTK-Theme als auch den Fensterrahmen einstellen
<stevieh> immer nur zusammen, oder wie soll das anders gehen?
<stevieh> ich will ja quasi beim ambiance "nur" den rahmen wieder haben
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/448204/how-do-i-add-a-border-around-windows-but-keep-the-current-theme
<kubine> Title: unity - How do I add a border around windows but keep the current theme? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> doch css schrauben, aber ist halt so
<dadrc> Gibt's bestimmt auch fertig irgendwie
<NTQ> Moin moin. Ich hab hier gerade so eine VM von Hosteurope vor mir, bei der Apache scheinbar nicht automatisch beim Booten gestartet wird. in /etc/rc* sind auch nirgendwo Links zu /etc/init.d/apache2 zu finden. Muss ich die jetzt alle einzeln einrichten, damit das geht?
<NTQ> Oder würde auch ein crontab-Eintrag reichen?
<NTQ> Nanu? Alle beim Mittagessen hier? ;)
<subz3r0> nö. nur keine lust zu antworten ;)
<geser> NTQ: am besten mit update-rc.d anlegen lassen
<subz3r0> sudo update-rc.d apache2 default
<NTQ> geser: subz3r0: Scheinbar will das nicht so einfach gehen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419277/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> Und da ich mich weder mit runlevels, noch dem update-rc sonderlich gut auskenne, hoffe ich auf weitere Hilfe von euch. :)
<subz3r0> NTQ: sorry, hab gerade selbst nen problem zu lösen. wenn mein vorschlag nicht ging, kann dir sicherlich jemand anders weiterhelfen. einfach ideln und abwarten
<NTQ> subz3r0: Kein Problem. Besonders dringend ist es auch nicht. Aber update-rc.d ist auch schon mal ein super Stichwort zum googeln. ;)
<Perzeus> in 
<Perzeus> moin moin 
<geser> NTQ: da fehlt ein 's' beim Parameter "default" ('defaults' statt 'default'; siehe usage Ausgabe)
<Perzeus> habe mir mal quassel auf ubuntu installiert
<stevieh> uh... da hat mir vorhin der rechner angeboten auf 14.04 hochzugehen und gleichzeitig war vom letzen 13.10er update das neustart fensterchen offen, jetzt hat der 14.04 update in der mitte beschlossen zurückzugehen, da bin ich mal gespannt, was das so gibt
<Namikaze> Wie verhinderere ich das sich iscsiadm von einem Host alle Targets holt? Ich mache erst ein Discover, und anschließen logge ich mich in eines der Targets ein, starte ich iscsi nun neu, oder den Rechner, loggt er sich in alle verfügbaren Targets von dem Host ein.
<user___> hi
<Shadow_x23> hi user
<Perzeus> hallo
<Perzeus> ich habe meinen vm level hochgestellt
<Perzeus> in der sysctl und es läuft schneller  als vorher  wie kommt sowas ?
<kgj6k> Hallo! Ich moechte Ubuntu 14.04 (Gnome) installieren und dabei sowohl LVM benutzen als auch verschluesseln. Das scheint aber mit der manuellen Partitionierung nicht zu gehen. Was ist die Loesung dafuer?
<testdr> kgj6k: das hilft nicht? > http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kgj6k> testdr: Ah, doch! Mir war nicht klar, dass das inzwischen so gemacht werden muss und da drin steht. Habe an vielen anderen Stellen geschaut, aber das nicht genauer durchgelesen. Vielen Dank!
<testdr> kgj6k: nach meinem Kenntnissstand gibt es auch mit 14.04 noch keine komplette Menüführung für manuelles partitionieren+verschlüsseln. Die Frage ist dann immer auch, was will man selbst?  LVM über die ganze Platte macht halt in so weit Sinn, als damit leichter später Änderungen an der Verteilung vorgenommen werden können ..
<kgj6k> testdr: Ja, habe es jetzt manuell gemacht. Ist gut erklärt. Macht bei mir Sinn, weil ich noch eine verschlüsselte Swap-Partition möchte, aber kein zweites verschlüsseltes Volume will, weil man dann 2x ein Passwort eingeben muss.
<testdr> kgj6k: wenn Du grundsätzlich eine manuelle Aufteilung vornehmen willst/musst, dann kann ich Dir nur empfehlen zumindest eine kleine unverschlüsselte Ubuntu-Version zu installieren (bei genug Speicher auch ohne swap) um die als alternative zum USB/DVD-boot nutzen zu können ... es gibt auch die Möglichkeit im grub2 eine komplette iso-Datei von der Festplatte zu laden - was auch schneller ist als von USB
<kgj6k> Momentan bin ich über einen USB stick gebootet und es läuft wunderbar! Ist inzwischen wahrscheinlich alles im RAM geladen
<testdr> kgj6k: ich benutze gar keine verschlüsselte swap-partition mehr -- ich nutze eine swap-Datei, die auf dem verschlüsselten Bereich liegt und die mit noauto in der fstab steht und nach dem einbinden der verschlüsselten partition gezielt aktiviert wird ..
<kgj6k> testdr: funktioniert das dann mit suspend2disk?
<testdr> kgj6k: nein -- aber wenn Du suspend to disk machst, dann wird das sowieso komplizierter .. - je nach Speicher dauert das dann auch ...
<testdr> kgj6k: bei mir kommt nur suspend-to-ram als alternative in Frage .. und wenn ausschalten, dann richtig ..
<testdr> kgj6k: sieh Dir auch mal das dazu an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI?highlight=suspend
<kubine> Title: Energiesparmodi mit ACPI › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> Bequemlichkeit und absolute Sicherheit schließen sich doch eher aus...
<jokrebel_> wie war noch mal das Paket das wohl fehlt, wenn Thunderbirds Menü nicht deutsch ist?
<Synchunk> jokrebel_, thunderbird-locale-de ?
<Synchunk> glaube ich.
 * nagetier hat es auch mal direkt nachinstalliert ;)
<jokrebel_> hm - ist aber laut synapic bereits installiert...
<jokrebel_> auch ein "reinstall" brachte keine Deutsches Menü hervor.
<Synchunk> komisch, habe nur thunderbird-locale-de und bei mir ist alles Deutsch.
<Synchunk> ... und thunderbird-gnome-support, obwohl ich kein GNOME nutze.
<_moep_> afaik konnte man das intern irgendwo noch mal einstellen
<jokrebel_> _moep_: Und weist Du auch noch wo das ist? Ich bin hier nach ner (erfolglosen) komplettreinstallation ziemlich ratlos
<_moep_> jokrebel_: nicht mehr... ist schon ne weile her, meine ubuntu Nutzung
<jokrebel_> schade, dann leb ich halt erstmal weiter mit englishem Menü
<testdr> jokrebel_:  unter ubuntu-12.04 wird die Sprache geändert mit der locale Einstellung: export LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.UTF-8; thunderbird    liefert Deutsch und en_US.utf8 gesetzt, liefert die englischen Meldungen ...
<testdr> jokrebel_: locale ... sollte natürlich richtig installiert sein ..
<jokrebel_> testdr: Was könnte (ich?) da falsch gemacht haben? Früher war das deutsch. Nach irgend nem Update vor längerer Zeit hatte sich das umgestellt. Wie korrigier ich das?
<jokrebel_> Hm... hab jetzt sogar alle möglichen nicht-deutschen (auch englische) Pakets deinstalliert. Thunderbird ist immer noch hartnäckig auf Englisch.
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Thunderbird hat unter extras-addons-sprachen.. da auf deutsch stellen
<jokrebel_> dreamon: In den Add-ons sind die neuesten Deutschen Wörterbücher bereits installiert.
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Ich hab englisch deaktiviert und deutsch aktiviert.. und dann waren die menus auf deutsch
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Ich hatte Deutsch schon aktiv, hab es nochmal speziell aktiviert und nachdem das auch nichts brachte Englisch sogar vollständig entfernt.
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Und immer noch Englisch. ?
<dreamon> Welche Thunderbird version und welches Sprachpaket wird dort angezeigt.?
<wasaiir> ähm ich hab ein problem mit meinem apache2: wenn ich es starte (auf 127.0.0.1) steht da: [....] Starting web server: apache2apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<PBeck> wasaiir: was ist das problem?
<wasaiir> der sendet nicht auf 127.0.0.1:80
<PBeck> wasaiir: versuch mal 127.0.1.1:80
<wasaiir> ok moment
<testdr> wasaiir: der apache sendet nicht ... wenn, dann macht der ein listen und antwortet ..
<bekks> ServerName und IP sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.
<bekks> lsof -i | grep apache wird zeigen, dass das Ding per default auf *:80 antwortet.
<wasaiir> hm
<wasaiir> wenn ich das auf 127.0.1.1:80 ändere dann kommt die gleiche meldung
<bekks> Wieso änderst du das denn?
<bekks> Gib einfach deine IP im Browser ein, nicht 127.0.0.1
<testdr> wasaiir: prüfe auch ob der apache wirklich empfängt mit: sudo netstat -tpna
<testdr> wasaiir: da muss der apache/httpd angezeigt werden und der muss auf port 80 aktiv sein
<wasaiir> ok moment
<wasaiir> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:80            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4023/apache2
<wasaiir> der antwortet perfekt
<wasaiir> aber was bedeutet dann die meldung?
<bekks> Also ist doch alles gut :)
<bekks> Die Meldung bedeutet, das du keinen sinnvollen Hostnamen gesetzt hast, sondern dein Hostname auf 127.0.0.1 in der /etc/hosts
<bekks> +zeigt
<wasaiir> ok. danke :)
<bekks> Das hätte deine erste Frage sein sollen, btw.
<wasaiir> ok
<wasaiir> 	  ServerName localhost    hab ich noch eingetragen. jetzt meldet er auch nix mehr :D
<dreamon> Wir Ubuntu phone mal auf einem "normalen Andriod" Handy aufspielen können, oder ist nur geplant es bestimmte Hardware laufen zu lassen?
<wasaiir> danke euch allen. alles läuft wieder wie gewohnt :D 
<k1l> dreamon: schau ins englische wiki zu ubuntu phone
<k1l> dreamon: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo
<kubine> Title: Touch - Ubuntu Wiki (at bit.ly)
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-08
<derneue30> hab da n problem. wollte das mit dem ssh mal ausprobieren. hab dann auch fast alles zum laufen gebracht. mein problem ist jetzt das ich in meinne eigenen account nicht mehr rein komme. er sagt zwar nicht das mein passwort falsch ist, jedoch komme ich  nicht weiter als mein login screen.
<derneue30> kann mich nur als gast anmelden. wie mache ich das rückgängig? als gast am eigenen rechner ist doof. 
<LupusE> gÄmorgen
<tigru> Guten Morgen!
<tigru> Beim Versuch, von xubuntu 13.10 auf 14.04 upzugraden, crasht mein update-manager immer
<tigru> mit der Meldung "error loading .desktop-file ... constructor returned NULL"
<tigru> apt-get install -f habe ich gemacht, kein Effekt
<tigru> das gleiche passiert beim Versuch, einen teilweisen upgrade durchzuführen.
<stevieh> hast du denn erstmal unter 13.10 noch ein upgrade und dist-upgrade gemacht?
<tigru> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade? Ja
<tigru> soll ich das nochmal wiederholen?
<stevieh> das ist ordentlich durchgelaufen?
<tigru> soweit ich mich erinnere, ja. Das war gestern Abend - halt, Moment! Da waren auch noch quellen ppa:xxxx/gma500 enthalten.
<stevieh> na, die mal ordentlich purgen...
<tigru> Die haben einen Fehler verursacht, deswegen habe ich sie jetzt im update-manager entfernt
<tigru> wie stell ich das an? Ich kenne die genauen Namen der Paket nicht. Gibt es einen "--purge-all"-Befehl oder so?
<dadrc> ppa-purge kann alle pakete aus einem PPA entfernen
<tigru> OK, dann muss ich also den ppa-Namen nochmal nachschauen. Erstmal den Update-manager killen, der laggt noch hier rum.
<tigru> hmm... merkwürdig. Wenn ich jetzt apt-get dist-upgrade laufen lasse, holt er sich jede Menge Zeug von trusty, nicht von saucy
<tigru> mal schauen, wie das weitergeht.
<stevieh> hast du da schon neue saucen irgendwo drinstehen?
<tigru> kann sein, stehvieh. Die Installation via update-manager ist mir gestern mittendrin abgestürzt, nachdem sie schon eine Stunde gelaufen war.
<stevieh> naja, dann kann es sein, dass sich das alles noch regelt und wenn nicht, hast du ja sicher nen backup ;-)
<LupusE> tigru: wenn das system noch laeuft -> dist-upgrade wiederholen. weenn es abbricht FEHLERMELDUNG dokumentieren.
<tigru> danke!
<LupusE> wenn es ncith mehr laeuft -> live-CD rein, chroot nutzen (siehe GRUP Anleitung im wiki) und dist-upgrade wiederholen.
<LupusE> err, grub.
<tigru> stehvieh: nein, aber kein Problem, das ist mehr oder weniger ein "Spielsystem", ohne Daten. Das betreibt nur meinen Printerserver.
<tigru> ...und hat leider kein optisches Laufwerk (EeePC mit GMA500 - urgh!)
<LupusE> in der shcule habe ich mal transferleistung gelernt. wen ich eine live-cd benoetige udn kein cdrom laufwrk habe, dann kaufe ich ein cdrom laufwerk oder nutze einen live-usb stick?
<LupusE> ersetze bitte live-cd gegen live-system. das koennte die sache vereinfachen.
<tigru> Das mit dem Transfer hat jedenfalls funktioniert bei dir, LupusE! ;-)
<tigru> Sorry für meinen blöden Kommentar und ja, hast Recht!
<tigru> :-)
<tigru> Es wurden 2.109 MB in 22 min 22 s geholt (1.571 kB/s). So weit, so gut!
<tigru> so, gotta run. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, LupusE und stevieh!
<stevieh> fürs händchenhalten ;-)
<tigru> Das hilft manchmal mehr als alles andere! ;)
<tigru> ...und Dank an dadrc 
<tigru> Ciao!
<tobias30> Hallo ich brauch mal ne fixe hilfe. hab gestern, da ich neu auf linux bin, ssh mal ausprobiert. Übers netz mit einem meiner anderen rechner. Jetzt hat sich das password geändert und ich komme nicht mehr an meine daten.woran kann das liegen?
<Frickelpit> tobias30: ssh ausprobieren übers netz, wenn man neu bei linux ist, scheint mir keine gute idee zu sein.
<tobias30> das habe ich auch bemerkt
<Letothe2nd> "das passwort hat sich geändert"?
<k1l_> tobias30: hat sich die IP geändert? bist du sicher, dass du noch den richtigen username mitgibst?
<tobias30> ja!!! ich komme mit meinem root passwort nicht mehr in meinen account
<tobias30> kann mich nur als gast einloggen
<tobias30> die ip ist die selbe da hat sich nichts geändert
<k1l_> tobias30: als root sollst du dich eh gar nicht einloggen
<Letothe2nd> remote-rootlogin ist AFAIK defaultmässig deaktiviert
<tobias30> ja aber als meiner....sag ich mal
<tobias30> gab nur einen benutzer auf dem system
<tobias30> und ein passwort...auf einmal kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen...passwort gesperrt
<Letothe2nd> jetzt beschreib doch die lage mal präzise. du kommst über ssh nicht rein? du sitzt davor und kommst nicht rein? was war die letzte tätigkeit? nicht zufällig noch irgendwas installiert, konfiguration geändert, etc?
<tobias30> ich hab ne ssh mit meinem neben mir stehenden rechner gestartet. mich dort eingeloggt und mit xhost meine ip dort eingetragen. dann wollte das system aqm laptop nach dem booten nicht mehr das ich mich als hauptbenutzer einlogge
<Letothe2nd> xhost?!?
<tobias30> um mich an dem rechner für x server zu authorisieren
<Letothe2nd> ich würd mal sagen, da hast du dein problem.
<tobias30> okey
<Letothe2nd> für was auch immer das gut sein soll, oder wo du das her hast.
<tobias30> und wie kann ich da vorgehen um das zu beheben?
<Letothe2nd> nimm ne live-cd und mach die änderungen rückgängig, würd ich mal sagen.
<k1l_> tobias30: als root einloggen und x-server starten/nutzen ist eine ganz blöde idee
<Letothe2nd> alternativ, die recovery console
<tobias30> ja hab ich auch gemerkt
<tobias30> ich bin auf linux sozusagen neu...naja n halbes jahr probiere ich mich da aus....
<tobias30> und bin erfreut über die möglichkeiten
<Letothe2nd> tobias30: wo hast du diese (suboptimalen) ideen überhaupt her?
<Letothe2nd> tobias30: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH z.b. erwähnt solchen krempel mit keinem wort, und das ist gut so.
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tobias30> aus meinem kopf.... wollte, da meine freundin nen sohnemann hat der auch gern an rechner geht , aber für so manches isser noch zu jung. da sie gerne kontrolliert hab ich mir gedacht ich versuche mich mal dabei den monitor auf ihren bildschirm zu holen
<tobias30> zu kontrollzwecken. aber pustekuchen. das das der falsche weg war ist mir nun auch bewusst
<Letothe2nd> tja.
<tobias30> und ich seh das ja so, wer nicht versucht bleibt dumm. das ich da fehler mache und das so abgeht, konnte ich ja nicht ahnen. wozu ist denn dasnn dieser xhost befehl?
<Letothe2nd> tobias30: verhindert, dass sich bestimmte user/ips/whatever an der grafik anmelden können.
<Letothe2nd> tobias30: und "aus deinem kopf" nehm ich dir nicht ab, auf sowas kommt ja keiner einfach so. also welchem tutorial bist du da nachgerannt? und, was für ein linux ist das überhaupt?
<tobias30> AHHHHH..... Okey. Danke
<tobias30> ich selber nutze in dieser sekunde kali und auf dem laptop ist ubuntu 12.04 lts installiert
<Letothe2nd> soso
<Letothe2nd> na dann viel spass.
<k1l_> ah da kommt das root gefummel her
<Letothe2nd> wer kali benutzen will, sollte durchaus imstande sein, so was mal eben zu richten ;)
<tobias30> ja genau daher...aber kali ist nicht mein problem...ubuntu macht mir diese sorgen
<k1l_> kali hat zwar einen ruf als "hacker linux" ist aber für den normalen anwender komplett falsch eingerichtet.
<tobias30> ja ich weiß'ich hab aber versprochen das ich das so mache...damit, falls es nochmal auftritt, auch mal bei nem anderen, es auch so richten kann
<stevieh> also, mal langsam: du sitzt vor deinem 12.04 ubuntu direkt davor und kommst nicht rein?
<detlef> Hallo, ubuntu 12.04 Anfänger, Unity_ Oberfläche: Im Internet gibt es verschiedene Anleitungen, Skype unter Ubuntu zu installieren. Welche Anleitung  ist aktuell bzw. zu empfehlen?
<dadrc> http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64 ← runterladen, draufklicken
<kubine> Title: Downloading (at www.skype.com)
<Frickelpit> detlef: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype
<kubine> Title: Skype › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<schnuppi84> hallo
<schnuppi84> hat jemand schon erfahrung mit Ubuntu Touch?
<k1l_> schnuppi84: das gibt es bisher nur für smartphone und tablets. offiziell für einige nexus geräte. am besten fragst du dazu im englischen chnanel #ubuntu-touch 
<detlef> dadrc,kubine, Frickelpit: Danke für die Hinweise, aber genau diese verwirren mich, weshalb ich anfragte: Mal wird vom Download abgeraten, da dieser dann nicht aktualisert wird, dann gibt es Probleme mit der Unity-Oberfläche.
<dadrc> Klar, musste dann von Hand aktuell halten
<Frickelpit> oder ein ppa nutzen
<dadrc> alternativ ist skype glaub ich in -partner drin
<detlef> dadrc: Entschuldigung, bin neuer Win-Umsteiger: Was heißt "ist in -partner drin"?
<dadrc> detlef, Canonical hat ein sogenanntes Partner-Repository, da ist unfreie Software drin, zB Skype, Flash (?), Adobe Reader, usw.
<Frickelpit> detlef: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten
<kubine> Title: Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<detlef> Danke allen. Werde es mal probieren. Schönen Tag noch.
<dadrc> Um genau zu sein, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canonical_Partner
<kubine> Title: Canonical Partner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Das aktivieren, dann die Paketliste aktualisieren
<stevieh> http://linuxwelt.blogspot.de/2014/03/skype-unter-ubuntu-1404-installieren.html
<kubine> Title: Use Linux...: Skype unter Ubuntu 14.04 installieren | Anleitung (at linuxwelt.blogspot.de)
<Horst86> Hallo leute ich habe eine Frage und ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen.
<Horst86> auf meinem Medien Server läuft Kubuntu 14.04 ... Alle meine Festplatten gehen wie sie sollen nach 20minuten in den standby. In unregelmäßigen abständen fahren sie aber alle hoch auch wenn keiner drauf zugreift.
<Horst86> kann ich das abschalten oder ersteinmal herrausfinden warum sie starten?
<stevieh> nicht einfach, herauszufinden.
<stevieh> die systemplatte ist das nicht?
<k1l_> man kann mir lsof gucken was auf das device zugreift
<stevieh> wenn es gerade benutzt wird
<testdr> Horst86: unregelmäßige Abstände ist was? Genauer, nach 2h .. dann nach 5h .. etc.
<Horst86> kann ich nicht so genau sagen ... letzte nach bin ich im flur an dem rechner vorbei gegangen und da konnte ich hören wie alle platten nach und nach gestartet sind
<testdr> Horst86: d.h. über Stunden funktioniert das schlafen-legen-der-Festplatten?
<Horst86> ja genau
<Horst86> nachdem sie alle hochgefahren sind gehen sie auch 20 mintuten später wieder in den standby modus
<testdr> Horst86: dann ist die Frage ob Du zu den Zeiten irgendwelche log-Einträge hast ... ob es da Aktivitäten gibt, könnte auch übers Netzwerk kommen
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7764943/ vielleicht hilft dir das...
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> laufwerke musst du natürlich entsprechend anpassen
<Horst86> mit hdparm hat das spindown überhaupt nicht funktioniert. ich mache das mit hdidle ... aber da kann ich bestimmt auch ein log erstellen
<dasjoe> Horst86: hast du im KDE einen Festplatten-Monitor aktiv? Hatte neulich auf einer Mailingliste, dass Platten unregelmäßig aufgeweckt werden, weil das "Hard disk I/O Monitor" Plasma Widget die Platten per smartctl angesprochen hat und sie dadurch wieder hochfahren
<Horst86> mit dem Festplatten Montitor schaue ich mal ... habe aber eine frische installation und nichts in der Richtung aktiviert
<Horst86> ok ich werde mal das logfile studieren.
<k1l_> oder ein system scanner von kde?
<testdr> Horst86: eine frische Installation ohne Modifikationen wird garantiert die Festplatten aufwecken .. da laufen schon die cron-jobs regelmäßig ..
<Horst86> oh ok ... ich bin recht neu in sachen linux
<Horst86> hast du einen link für mich wo ich mich schlau lesen kann?? 
<Horst86> habe in diversen wikis nichts zu meinem Problem gefunden
<stevieh> wieso kann man mit hdparm das nicht prüfen?
<testdr> stevieh: nein - niemals auf das Festplattendevice zugreifen, das sollte immer aufwecken -- den powerstatus pollen ...
<stevieh> wus?
<stevieh> unsinn
<testdr> nix unsinn - das ist der Grund warum ein laufendes smartctl auch immer wieder die Festplatten aufweckt ..
<stevieh> dann hab ich wahrscheinlich spezialplatten, weil die bleiben im standby, wenn ich sie mit hdparm -C abfrage.
<testdr> stevieh: lies man-page nach .. diese Option fragt nicht die Festplatte ab sondern das Interface (ide/sata ..)
<stevieh> wie gesagt, ich denk nicht nach, sondern ich mach es und es geht
<testdr> mist -- hab nicht nachgedacht und eben ein leerzeichen vergessen und root gelöscht .. bin mal weg ...
<Horst86> ich werde mich dann mal in diese cron-jobs einlesen ... könntet ihr mir schon einen anstoß geben was ich deaktivieren muss?
<stevieh> das, was auf die platten zugreift ;-9
<Horst86> ^^
<stevieh> spar es dir, bevor du nicht rausbekommst, ob die an oder aus sind und wann.
<stevieh> mach mal bitte ein hdparm -C auf das device und pastebin die ausgabe
<Horst86> bin leider unter der Woche nicht zuhause. Ich werde mich am Wochenende wieder hier melden eventuell ist ja jemand da der mir helfen kann...
<Horst86> danke erstmal
<testdr> Horst86: sieh Dir auch mal die "laptop-mode-tools" an, die spezial zum stromsparen mit festplattenabschaltung für die laptops gedacht sind und dann auch bei dir sinnvoll sein können - 
<Horst86> ok danke für den Hinweis werde ich mich mal die Tage einlesen.
<Horst86> habe noch eine kurze frage.
<Horst86> die Laufwerke starten auch alle wenn ich ein externes Laufwerk anschließe ... kann man das deaktivieren?
<stevieh> das dürfte eher ein thema des desktop sein, ich vermute mal nicht
<Horst86> ok danke dir ... schönen tag noch
<stevieh> rehi
<stevieh> wieso will das dumme 14.04 jetzt eigentlich wieder ständig die PIN der SIM im WWAN IF, obwohl ich anhake, dass es sich das merken soll?
<Perzeus> moin moin 
<Perzeus> frage ich habe den ssh client installiert
<Perzeus> wieso kann ich per putty auf port 22 
<Perzeus> au fmeinen rechner zu greifen 
<Perzeus> ohne den sshd zu installieren 
<Perzeus> zu muessen 
<Perzeus> ?
<geser> vielleicht wurde er schon vorher installiert
<Perzeus> nein 
<Perzeus> dann muesste ich doch eine sshd.conf irgendwo sehen 
<geser> ist das Paket "openssh-server" installiert?
<Perzeus> nein
<Perzeus> ich habe nur das paket ssh installiert
<geser> Description-en: secure shell client and server (metapackage)
<geser> das installiert beides: openssh-client und openssh-server
<testdr> Perzeus: als root kontrolliere die offenen ports und welche programme da laufen: netstat -tnap
<Perzeus> ok
<Perzeus> sshd ist aktiv
<Perzeus> ,ist
<Perzeus> mist
<Talsan> Moin. Ich würde gerne eine Win Partition mit Ext4 formatieren. Nun steht aber gerade bei der "Boot". Das selbe steht auch noch je einmal bei den anderen HDDs. Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen auf welcher Partition GRUB ist. Nicht das es gerade auf dieser ist (sda1 wäre das)
<dadrc> Grub ist normalerweise nicht auf einer Partition, sondern im MBR der Festplatte.
<dadrc> Die Bootflag braucht, soweit ich weiß, eh nur Windows.
<Talsan> also kann ich die ohne sorgen von NTFS auf Ext4 formartieren?
<Talsan> ich nutz ja eh zum booten grubn
<Talsan> ich nutz ja eh zum booten grub
<dadrc> Talsan, wenn du nicht ganz seltsame Einstellungen von Hand da reingefrickelt hast, ja.
<Talsan> nene ist alles wie es war
<dadrc> Und falls da Grub wider Erwarten doch drauf ist, lässt sich das in 10 Minuten fixen.
<dadrc> Dann wüsste ich nicht, was dagegen spricht.
<Talsan> sollte ich mir schon mal nen android irc client besorgen? :D
<dadrc> Wenn du nichts geändert hast, hat die Partition nichts mit grub zu tun.
<Talsan> super dann hab ich 146 GB mehr platz
<testdr> bootet der Rechner nicht mehr (defekte boot-config) dann ist ohne alternatives boot-system (wie live-cd, multiboot, rescue) nicht in 10 minuten das repariert ... wenn es sogar aktuell der einzige Rechner ist ... dann ist ein Fussweg zum ?guten Kumpel angesagt ...
<Talsan> ich hab noch nen stick mit nem linux drauf
<dadrc>  Siehst. Das reicht.
<dadrc> Sollte es wider Erwarten schief gehen, bootet du von dem Stick und kommst hierher und wir fixen das.
<Talsan> hach ich liebe den support hier
<Talsan> ist jahre her das ich das letzte mal nen ubuntu drauf hatte
<testdr> Talsan: dann besser diese Seite lokal speichern: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Talsan> ich hoffe es macht euch nicht aus das ich nen mint mit xcfe nutze o.o
<Rochvellon> *räusper*
<Talsan> aber hier ist eben mehr los :)
<Talsan> *xfce
<Talsan> nu sind se still
<Talsan> gibts da doch irgendwelche vorbehalte gegenüber mint? :o
<Letothe2nd> kurzform: ja
<Rochvellon> Talsan: auch wenn mint zwar auf ubuntu basiert, so kann das team um mint einige anpassungen vorgenommen haben, die inkompatibel mit ubuntu sein können.
<Letothe2nd> Talsan: wir haben schon oft genug stunden damit verschwendet, probleme zu suchen, die auf mint-spezifisches gebastel zurückzuführen waren.
<Letothe2nd> (mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen von meiner seite aus)
<Talsan> verstehe
<Talsan> naja ich werd ubuntu wieder ne chance geben wenn die mate version fertig ist
<Letothe2nd> Talsan: du brauchst dich nicht rechtfertigen, und wir wollen auch niemand missionieren. nur supporten wir eben keine unoffiziellen derivate, weil wir sie eben nicht kennen. wer ein eigenes derivat bastelt, soll es bitte auch selbst supporten.
<Rochvellon> ist im prinzip das gleiche mit ubuntu, welches zwar auf debian basiert, jedoch dort einige änderungen durchgeführt wurden, die mit debian selbst inkompatibel sein können
<Talsan> ich hab nix gegen Ubuntu. Nur werd ich eben nit Unity nicht warm. Ein Xfce wollt ich eigentlich auch nicht, ist nur ne notösung weil mir cinnamon auch nicht zusagt. Daher aber eben kein Xubuntu. Ich hab 2 jahre Ubuntu genutzt (ab Feisty). Mir ist nix lieber als zu wechseln. eben weil hier die communiy aktiver ist
<Talsan> und die letzte ubuntu version die ich getestet hatte, fristete ein schattendasein auf meiner Platte. Weiß nicht weiso, aber die lief nicht rund
<testdr> Talsan: es gibt etliche andere Windowmanager auch unter ubuntu ... 
<Talsan> Daneben glaub ich hat Linux im allgemeinen ein problem mit Crossfire systemen
<Talsan> na ich mags am liebsten outofthebox
<Talsan> das läuft einfach am besten
<David1977> Linux (egal welches) ist aber, soweit es mir bisher bekannt ist, kein System welches grundlegend ootb läuft
<David1977> irgendwas "basteln" muss man meistens
<x2xx3x> versuch das hier .. dann hast du gnome classic  http://www.geekpub.de/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-unity-entfernen-und-gnome-installieren/
<x2xx3x> ich pack unity auch nicht..
<Talsan> ich sag mal so, der start sollte von begin an klappen. aber ich sag ja, das liegt sicher an meinen 2 grakas und 2 bildschirmen
<testdr> nur 2 Bildschirme .. die hatte ich ja schon zu Urzeiten mit dem fvwm2 ..
<Talsan> naja der freie ati treiber bringt mir gar kein bild zustande. der AMD treiber schafft es zumindest. 
<Talsan> und ich hab gerade wenig lust wieder mehr mit glück als können es zu schaffen vom recovery system aus den AMD treiber zu installieren. Daher warte ich jetzt auf die neue ubuntu version
<Talsan> kurz gesagt: ich hab immer ein schwarzes bild mit maus cursor nach einer installation. der Desktopmanager ist da sogar egal. 
<x2xx3x> Talsan: das hatte ich letztens auch, obwohl ich ubuntu schon seit nem halben Jahr problemlos nutze. Hab die halbe Nacht erfolglos daran gesessen und als ich am Morgen erneut eischaltete war alles wieder normal. 
<x2xx3x> Weiß bis heut nicht was das war..
<Talsan> ich hatte es halt ständig. und eben nur der amd treiber konnte das problem beheben
<x2xx3x> hmm - ich habs mit starx versucht und hatte immer: unable to load session ubuntu als meldung
<x2xx3x> fixen konne ich nix
<Talsan> startx ging bei mir. darüber hab ich dann den amd treiber installiert und gehofft das er wirklich drin ist
<Talsan> leider ist er wohl nicht richtig drin, weil bei gnome3 hab ich das problem wieder gehabt
<Talsan> obwohl ich nur den DM gewechselt hab
<k1l> ubuntu ist auch nicht für startx ausgelegt. man startet den lightdm
<x2xx3x> aha!
<k1l> alleine schon, weil man für startx rootrechte braucht und das einem dann probleme beim normalen starten des desktops macht
<x2xx3x> schade dass du nicht online warst an dem Tag.. man ich hab mich so geärgert. irgendwie hab ich seit unity und der raus und reininstalliererei von gnome keinen überblick mehr drüber
<Talsan> könnte das mein problem erklären wieso xfce gut läuft gnome aber nicht?
<mrkramps> gnome verwendet ja eigentlich gdm, aber keine ahnung wie eng die integration da ist
<k1l> nee, bei ubuntu laufen die alle mit lightdm
<mrkramps> k1l, gnome shell nicht
<mrkramps> also Ubuntu Gnome Remix verwendet eigentlich gdm
<k1l> mrkramps: die läuft genauso mit lightdm. nur weil ubuntu gnome remix sich viel mehr an gnome orientieren will nehmen sie gdm
<testdr> ich meinte xubuntu nimmt auch einen anderen x11-session-loginmanager ..
<mrkramps> k1l, wie ich oben schon sagt, ich habe keine ahnung, wie die integration zwischen DM und DE da ist
<mrkramps> zur fehlerdiagnose würde ich aber ein problem prinzipiell einfach nicht ausschließen :)
<k1l> früher hatten die alle mal gdm, kdm, lxdm,..... xdm. aber seit ein paar versionen nutzt ubuntu nur noch lightdm.
<x2xx3x> Achtung auf Gleis 3, Zug fährt durch!
<mrkramps> es ist übrigens recht einfach eine eigene sitzung in lightdm einzutragen um das statt startx zu verwenden
<x2xx3x> ja und wie? und ist das gut für meinen rechner?
<mrkramps> x2xx3x, nein ist es nicht, weil es überhaupt nichts an deinem eigentlich problem ändert
<x2xx3x> das da wäre?
<x2xx3x> derweil geht ja alles.
<mrkramps> eigene sitzung ist nur interessant, wenn man sich die desktopumgebung selbst zusammenstellen möchte
<x2xx3x> ahaa!!
<x2xx3x> würde das bedeuten ich könnte mir KDE zusätzlich installieren, nur eben ohne all den Programmen die von Haus aus mit dabei sind? 
<mrkramps> x2xx3x, bedingt
<k1l> x2xx3x: du kannst das sowieso
<mrkramps> du kannst die kde core installieren ohne kubuntu desktop
<k1l> nimm halt nicht kubuntu-desktop (das zieht alle programme mit) sondern nur das kde paket
<x2xx3x> ok? das wusste ich garnicht. :D Danke!
<x2xx3x> Wahh ich freu ich grad!!
<mrkramps> das problem bei zwei sitzungen auf einem gerät ist eigentlich nur der gemeinsame autostart
<mrkramps> das hört auf ein problem zu sein, wenn man es weiß ;)
<x2xx3x> du meinst wenn sie beide einen unterschiedlichen DM benutzen?
<x2xx3x> oder wie?
<x2xx3x> oder in jedem fall?
<mrkramps> x2xx3x, DM ist egal … alles was in ~/.config/autostart liegt wird halt mit jeder sitzung gestartet
<x2xx3x> bei mir liegt nur remmina_applet.desktop drinnen
<x2xx3x> aber mit - und nicht mit _
<mrkramps> das würde dann bspw. mit jeder sitzung ausgeführt … was ggf. gewollt ist, ggf. aber auch nicht
<x2xx3x> und wenn ich nun KDE Core installiere dann kommt etwas hinzu das sich in die quere kommt?
<x2xx3x> oder die installation von was genau führt zu einer zusätzlichen datei?
<mrkramps> x2xx3x, KDE verwaltet bspw. seinen eigenen autostart in ~/.kde/autostart, würde aber alles in ~/.config/autostart auch mit starten
<mrkramps> bzw. auch alles aus dem globalen autostart /etc/xdg/autostart
<mrkramps> wenn du jetzt bspw. xfce und kde parallel installiert hast, würde voraussichtlich xfsettingsd auch mit der kde-sitzung gestartet
<x2xx3x> und wie findest du raus was du nun nicht aus der /.config/autostart geladen haben willst? und machen die /etc/xdg/autostart einträge auch probleme oder bezieht sich das nur auf die .config/autostart?
<mrkramps> der gemeinsame autostart überschneidet sich - meines wissens nach - leider überall
<mrkramps> man kann in den *.desktop-dateien dort aber einen wert setzen, damit es nur mit einer bestimmten sitzung gestartet wird
<mrkramps> und ich seh gerade, dass xfsettingsd das hat und somit auch nicht in kde gestartet wird
<mrkramps> !Autostart > x2xx3x 
<kubine> x2xx3x: Informationen zu Autostart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<x2xx3x> ok ich schau auch grad im wiki - aber unter bislang ganz anderen themen wie diplaymanager, Desktopumgebungen... Danke, ich verkrümel mich mal auf die Bank und schmöker das mal durch. 
<mrkramps> mach das!
<David1977> Servus...sitze hier gerade an meinem Rechner zu Hause und bekomme nach einem Update folgende Meldung: "Sprachunerstützung ist unvollständig...es werden zusätzliche Pakete benötigt"
<David1977> Wenn ich aber in die Akutalisierungsverwaltung schauen, kann ich da nichts finden. da ist anscheinend alles auf dem neuesten Stand
<David1977> Wo muss ich da was updaten?
<jokrebel> David1977: Also ich kenn das bei dieser Meldung so, dass genau da drüber dann auch die zusätzlichen Sachen installiert werden können.
<jokrebel> ansonsten einfach mal in der Systemeinstellung -> Sprachen suchen
<David1977> über die aktualisierungsverwaltung?
<David1977> Sprache ist auf deutsch eingestellt
<jokrebel> nein?
<David1977> es sieht eigentlich alles sauber aus
<David1977> schon irgendwie komisch....ist jetzt nicht so, dass es mich tierisch stören würde, nur würde ich gern wissen woher die Meldung kommt
<jokrebel> wenn die Meldung kommt, dass Spracchpakets fehlen gibt es gleich dort dann auch die Möglichkeit das fehlende herunterzuladen und zu installieren.
<David1977> achso..das meinst du
<David1977> Das kommt bei mir unten aus der Kontrolleiste (KDE)
<David1977> Da kommt eine Art Systembenachrichtigung...da ist aber nichts wo ich auf "installieren" klicken kann
<jokrebel> hm - KDE - keine Ahung. Unter Unity kann man bei dieser Meldung "Installieren" auswählen und gut ;-)
<David1977> ok ;)
<David1977> klappt hier nicht so ganz
<jokrebel> aber apropos Sprachen. Mein Tunderbird ist immer noch mit Englischem Menü ober wohl inzwischen nur noch Deutsch istalliert ist.
<jokrebel> obwohl
<testdr> jokrebel: hast Du mal thunderbird aus nem terminal gestartet? Und wie waren da die locale gesetzt?
<jokrebel> testdr: paste.ubuntu.com/7766763/
<jokrebel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7766763/ oder besser so testdr 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<testdr> jokrebel: bin schon groß, kann schon http:// tippen ..
<jokrebel> testdr: Nachdem ich mich bei unklickbaren Links immer beschwer, kann ich das natürlich nicht so stehen lassen ;-)   </OT>
<testdr> jokrebel: also bei mir (ubu-12.04) ist LANGUAGE=   ungesetzt, leer und ich bekomme deutsche Oberfläche und wenn ich LANG= umsetze auf en_US.utf8 dann startet der thunderbird aus dem terminal mit englischer Oberfläche ..
<testdr> jokrebel: LANG ist bei Dir so gesetzt wie bei mir, aber eben nicht das LANGUAGE=
<jokrebel> hm, okay. Wie könnt ich da was testen? Kann man ja vermutlich wieder rückgängig machen...
<testdr> jokrebel: und von thunderbird ist das thunderbird-locale-de paket installiert , dazu noch der gnome-suppert und das globalmenu
<testdr> jokrebel: ich hab halt in direktem Zugriff nur ubu-12.04 und da ist es das: thunderbird  1:24.5.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1   paket
<testdr> jokrebel: hast Du Dir mal einen zusätzlichen user angelegt mit deutschen Spracheinstellungen auf den Du Dich einloggen kannst nur um zu Testen, dass Du nicht bei Deinem Standarduser was verstellt hast?
<testdr> jokrebel: eigentlich sollte es auch der Gast-User sein, den man normalerweise anwählen kann ... der müsste bei Dir auch in deutsch sein .. sofern die Installation nicht verdreht war ..
<jokrebel> also thunderbird-    locale-de    gnome-support   und    globalmenu     sind installiert. Mit nem anderen User is noch ne Idee. Wenn ich nur noch das Passwort des Test-Users wüst, der bereits existiert <g>
<testdr> jokrebel: dann verpass dem User ein neues password --- kannst Du als admin-user ja machen ... siehe man passwd
<jokrebel> auch im Gast-User startet das "Welcome to Thunderbird" neu-einrichtungs-Menü schon komplett in Englisch.
<testdr> jokrebel: na ja - dann scheint ja klar zu sein, dass etwas mit der installierten Version nicht stimmt.
<jokrebel> Also auch bei nem neuen Testuser ist alles in Englisch :-(
<jokrebel> testdr: Wie änder ich versuchsweise die einträge bei locale?
<testdr> jokrebel: das sind Umgebungsvariablen - d.h. man kann das gezielt für einzelne Terminals ändern - locale -a   zeigt die verfügbaren an
<jokrebel> kann das sein, dass das fehlenden utf8 das Problem ist?
<jokrebel> bei LANGUAGE=de_DE
<testdr> jokrebel: keine Ahnung - wie gesagt, bei mir ist LANGUAGE leer, also da steht: LANGUAGE=
<jokrebel> außerdem fällt mir grad auf dass alle anderen zeilen in Anführungszeichen stehn
<testdr> das ist richtig -- zumindest bei mir auch so ..
<testdr> bis auf die Variable "LANG" .. da steht ohne Anführungszeichen: LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<jokrebel> testdr: Aber an dem Rechner der Probleme macht steht da >>LANGUAGE=de_DE<< an dem Rechner wo es passt (selbes Ubuntu 14.04) steht aber >>LANGUAGE=de:en_GB:en<<
<jokrebel> testdr: bei mir ja auch. Nur bei LANGUAGE fehlt das UTF...
<testdr> jokrebel: 2 Rechner mit installiertem Ubu-14.04 und bei einem stimmt die Anzeige nicht ... und die Werte stimmen auch nicht ... 
<testdr> jokrebel: wenn Du einen funktionierenden Rechner hast, dann kontrolliere da auch die installierten pakete: dpkg -l
<jokrebel> und das Merkwürdige ist, es scheint tatsächlich nur Thunderbird zu betreffen. Zumindest fand ich bisher kein installiertes Programm, welches auch nur englisches Menü hat.
<jokrebel> ah Stop - Kompozer ist auch nur Englisch
<jokrebel> testdr: Die Listen von dpkg -l sind schon unterscheidlich, sind aber ja auch völlig unidentische Installationen^^
<jokrebel> und um die jetzt Zeile für Zeile zu vergleichen sind die etwas zu lang.
<testdr> jokrebel: es geht um die Programme und dann um deren Abhängigkeiten, d.h. wenn es z.B. auf gnome basiert, dann auch das was dazu gehört . -- dazu gibt es grep. Es reicht jedenfalls nicht nur das entsprechende Sprachpaket zu installieren. Findest Du allerdings noch mehr Programme, bei denen die Sprachanzeige unterschiedlich ist, dann kann es sogar an den dafür zuständigen libs liegen (also je nach Programmtyp kde, gnome, gtk, u.s.w.). Der 
<testdr> jokrebel: wenn Du clever vorgegangen bist und hast Dir auf der Festplatte ca. 30GB Platz aufgehoben, dann kannst Du auch einfach eine Neuinstallation darauf machen, die Updates nachfahren und siehst was passiert ... 
<jokrebel> uff
<jokrebel> das muss doch auch einfacher zu reparieren sein; sonst leb ich lieber mit englischem Menü weiter. (Auch wenn es für mich eher unverständlich ist warum sich das nicht gradeziehn lässt)
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, sorry, hab's nicht mit verfolgt, hast du schon probiert "thunderbird -UILocale de" zu starten?
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: Ich glaub nicht, Danke für das Stichwort versuche es mal
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: Also wenn "thunderbird -UILocale de" ins Terminal eingebe, startet Thunderbird mit den selben Meldungen ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/7766763/ ) ist aber auch wieder alles in Englisch.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> +ich
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, interessant, irgendwas ist entweder an dem Profil oder dem System schief. Mein gesamtes System ist auf US_EN eingestellt, habe aber die deutschen Pakete fuer meine Freundin drauf, funktioniert problemlos.
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: Ein interessantes Problem zu haben hilft mir jetzt aber auch nicht grad weiter <g>
<jokrebel> ;-)
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, hier hat jemand auch so ein Problem gehabt: http://www.thunderbird-mail.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=60301&sid=09067c761ec4ac02f221743967803614&start=30#p334057
<kubine> Title: [Gelöst] Menü-Sprache nicht änderbar Thema anzeigen Thunderbird Mail DE (at www.thunderbird-mail.de)
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, klingt zwar komisch, aber vielleicht hilfreich.
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: Hey! Danke. hab nun über mozilla.bet diese .xpi heruntergeladen und per add-on-menü installiert und nun hab ich tatsächlich deutsches Menü. (Ist aber schon ein bisschen Windows-Art *find*)
<jokrebel> err .net
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, ja, sit komisch. Aber ich verwende Thunderbird nicht mehr, kann sein das die irgendwas beim Upgrade von profilen zerlegt haben. Schoen das es heklappt hat.
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: Was ist Deine Alternative dazu?
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, ich verwende Claws.
<_moep_> da gibt es nur leider kein kalenderplugin aber ja claws ist nice
<Robert_Zenz> _moep_, japp, Kalender und anstaendiges Addressbuch sind zwei Sachen die ich seit meinem Abzug von Evolution vermisse.
<_moep_> adressbuch hab ich noch nicht getestet weil meistens antworten->fertig oder suchen unter sent
<_moep_> :D
<Robert_Zenz> _moep_, ja, ich haette halt gerne wieder was wo ich alles erfassen kann. ^^ Am liebsten mit vcards, nur da hab ich noch nichts gefunden was mir gefaellt.
<_moep_> was bei claws noch fehlt, dass das pgp plugin vorm versenden guckt, ob nen pupkey vorhanden ist und den dann nutzt
<Robert_Zenz> _moep_, PGP nehm ich mir seit Jahren vor, aber irgendwie hat sich das noch nicht von selbst eingerichtet bei mir...
<_moep_> also einfacher ist es natürlich unter tb
<_moep_> aber wenn man das prinzip einmal hat
<testdr> _moep_: automatische pgp-nutzung hat aber auch nachteile ..
<_moep_> welche
<testdr> _moep_: hast Du schon mal alte mails versucht einzusehen, nachdem sich Dein pgp-key geändert hat?
<testdr> _moep_: alte mails, die Du selbst verschickt hast ... sind gemeint
<_moep_> ja
<_moep_> aber den inhalt brauchte ich seeehr selten
<_moep_> meistens nur die mailadresse
<testdr> _moep_: ja und? mit abgelaufenen key?
<_moep_> weiß ich grad ehrlich gesagt nicht. bisher hatte ich vor ablauf meinen key signiert
<testdr> _moep_: dazu ... gibt es doch tatsächlich Leute, die schaffen es bei der Konfig. die Absendekopie nicht mit dem eigenen key verschlüsseln zu lassen, weil das dummerweise eine (meist) extra option ist, die eingestellt werden muss ..
<_moep_> und nach ablauf geändert
<testdr> _moep_: wenn Du Deinen key mit einer Verfallszeit anlegst ... (was von vielen empfohlen wird), dann kommt die .. oft .. öfter schneller als man glaubt ..
<testdr> _moep_:  von der Gegenwart aus gesehen sind 2 Jahre Dauer eine Ewigkeit --- .. aber beim Blick in die Vergangenheit, da sind es nur wenige Momente .
<_moep_> ja aber man kann danach immer noch die verfallszeit ändern
<_moep_> (sofern der noch nicht ungültig ist)
<_moep_> mit gpg auf der console ka wie das da geht, aber mit seahorse war das recht simpel
<testdr> _moep_: .. man kann auch die Rechnerzeit umstellen ... und alte backups nutzen ... und ..
<_moep_> was? backups?^^
<testdr> _moep_: ja -- falls noch nicht bemerkt, das ist ein prinzipielles problem und nicht eines, was sich einfach mit einem user-interface lösen lässt.
<cseipel> ok leute ich hab ein sehr sehr großes problem. es läuft fußball deutschland führt 5:0 und bei meinem bluetooth headset wird das micro nicht erkannt und leute warten auf mich in skype xD
<mone> hallo?
<ppq> hallo
<cseipel> hallo :)
<Golgothar> hoi
<nagetier> huhu
<mone> ich habe eine frage zum update kann mir da jemand behilflich sein?
<Golgothar> was willste denn updaten?
<mone> also momentan habe ich noch ubuntu 13.10
<subz3r0> hallo
<Golgothar> hat dich ubuntu gefragt ob du updaten möchtest?
<mone> jetzt habe ich erfahren, dass ubuntu 14.04 trusty thar herausgekommen ist
<subz3r0> fällt dir aber spät auf. nächstes point rel kommt diesen monat schon ;)
<subz3r0> ehrm früh
<mone> ja ;), nun ja also meine frage ist
<Golgothar> 14.04 is doch lt also hat sie ja noch zeit :)
<subz3r0> sie? :)
<Golgothar> oder er...bei mone denk ich aber an ne sie :D
<mone> aufjedenfall wird sie bei mir in der aktualisierungsliste nicht angezeigt weil ich nur "langzeitunterstützung" angeklickt habe
<subz3r0> nur weil sich nen name feminin anhört, sollte man nicht immer drauf schliessen. könnte ein böses erwachen geben ;)
<mone> sie
<mone> um es zu klären
<subz3r0> nu werden sich wohl einige um den support reißen :P
<nagetier> :)
<mone> aufjedenfall weiß ich nun nicht ob ichs installieren soll oder nicht
<Golgothar> *in die schlange stell*
<Golgothar> doch kannst es ruhig installiern mone...
<subz3r0> mone: ne LTS ist eigentlich immer die beste wahl. meine subjektive meinung. die sind halt besonders auf stabilität ausgelegt
<Golgothar> was für ne distribution haste?
<subz3r0> upgrade: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_auf_Trusty
<kubine> Title: Upgrade auf Trusty › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mone> das hab ich alles schon gelesen, allerdings ist die sprache für unwissende ungeeignet ;)
<subz3r0> dann stell fragen zu den teilen, die du nicht verstehst
<mone> ich habe einfach nur bedenken dass ich jetzt die 14.04 installiere und dann eventuell was falsch mache, da sie ja bei meinen aktualisierungen micht auftaucht 
<subz3r0> hät ich das mal mit dem drum reißen nicht gesagt... sonst sagt komischerweise keiner mehr waas ;)
<subz3r0> also... backups sind immer wichtig, die solltest du auch so immer machen
<mone> ok
<subz3r0> ansonsten erstmal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<mone> ???
<mone> dist upgrade?
<koegs> mone: das upgrade wird üblicherweise mit dem ersten point-release angeboten
<koegs> du kannst manuell aber auch jetzt schon upgrade
<subz3r0> danach dann: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core 
<subz3r0> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades bearbeiten bzw überprüfen ob es so passt wie in dem link von mir gerade
<subz3r0> dann: sudo do-release-upgrade  
<subz3r0> wenn das nicht gehen sollte: sudo do-release-upgrade  -f
<subz3r0> ehrm sorry. : sudo do-release-upgrade  -p
<subz3r0> :)
<mone> ok um die sache nun zu vereinfachen? kann ich bei aktualisierungen einfach "für jede version" anklicken und dann installieren?
<koegs> war das nicht "-d"?
<koegs> ah ne, du hast recht
<subz3r0> -d war doch die holzhamme-methode
<subz3r0> ?
<subz3r0> +r
<ppq> d steht für development
<koegs> mone: nimm einfach die von subz3r0 vorgeschlagene methode, dann siehst du im terminal auch was gerade gemacht wird
<ppq> und unfertiges ist nicht immer optimal ;)
<koegs> ppq: ja, habs mal wieder verwechselt und schnell in der man-page nachgeguckt :P
<mone> hmm ok danke für die hilfe
<mone> ich probiers mal
<subz3r0> lief denn alles durch bis jetzt?
<mone> wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich ein wenig überfordert.. aber ich will ja auch nicht belästigen
<subz3r0> du kannst auch hier im channel bleiben, bis er nach nem reboot fragt... wenn währenddessen etwas in die hose geht und du was fragen willst(sollte aber nicht passieren)
<subz3r0> was überfordert dich?
<mone> also ich starte nun das terminal und gib was ein?
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<subz3r0> danach dann dein passwort(du wirst gefragt..:)
<subz3r0> damit bringen wir dein ubuntu erstmal auf den neusten stand
<subz3r0> sobald das erledigt ist, gib bescheid
<mone> sudo apt-get update ist fertig. Nun sudo apt get- upgrade ja? 
<subz3r0> mone, du hättest alles in einem machen können
<subz3r0> dafür sind die && gedacht
<subz3r0> && heisst soviel wie: wenn der befehl erfolgreich ausgeführt wurde, starte den nächsten
<subz3r0> wenn man ; anstatt && macht, ist ihm egal ob der vorherige befehl korrekt ausgeführt wurde
<mone> ups entschuldigung
<subz3r0> alles gut ;)
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mone> der zeigt mir folgendes
<mone> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig Paketaktualisierung (Upgrade) wird berechnet... Fertig 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<subz3r0> alles bestens. dein system ist auf dem aktuellen stand
<subz3r0> nun gibst du das hier ein: "sudo do-release-upgrade  -p"
<subz3r0> ohne die quotes " "
<subz3r0> danach sollte in der regel nen fenster aufgehen
<subz3r0> und dich fragen , ob du upgraden möchtest. bzw dir die möglichkeit dazu geben
<mone> soll ich das jetzt schon machen oder warten bis die sicherung durchgelaufen ist?
<subz3r0> wie lange dauert die sicherung noch?
<subz3r0> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass deine daten in deinem home sind. also /home/deinuser/irgendwelchedatenirgendwo
<subz3r0> da wird nichts groß geändert. kannst es also schon ausführen
<subz3r0> nur halt nicht rebooten, wenn das upgrade schon fertig ist bevor dein backup fertig ist
<subz3r0> schäte aber, dass wird nicht so lange dauert mit dem backup
<subz3r0> schätze
<mone> ok, ich kann das also witerlaufen lassen.
<mone> danke erstmal für deine hilfe, das find ich sehr nett
<subz3r0> sei nicht so förmlich. alles bestens :)
<mone> ich probiers mal
<mone>  sudo do-release-upgrade  -p Neue Veröffentlichungen von Ubuntu werden gesucht Keine neue Freigabe gefunden
<subz3r0> okay, also möchte er noch nicht
<mone> soll ich warten bis es von alleine kommt
<subz3r0> das nächste point release komtm diesen monat raus. du kannst nun entweder "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" machen
<subz3r0> oder du wartest
<subz3r0> ich meine das point release kommt um den 20. rum +-
<mone> also kann ich noch warten und die sache regelt sich von allein?
<subz3r0> hab es letztens auch gemacht. also mit dem -d. von 12.04 auf 14.04. 
<subz3r0> hatte aber leichte probleme danach. aber das lag von eher an meinem verbastelten system
<subz3r0> in der regel kann man das jetzt schon machen, da nicht mehr sehr viel geändert wird, in den paar tagen vor dem point rel. die meisten änderungen kamen schon
<subz3r0> du kannst es jetzt machen oder halt warten. 
<subz3r0> wenn bis ende des monats nichts gekommen ist, dann noch mal den befehl mit option -p
<subz3r0> oder halt jetzt mit -d
<subz3r0> liegt bei dir
<mone> ich machs gleich
<mone> also: sudo do-release-upgrade -d ?
<subz3r0> jo
<subz3r0> bin aber gleich nicht mehr da... gehe bubu machen =)
<subz3r0> aber ist sicherlich noch jemand anders wach, der helfen kann
<mone> dankeschön
<mone> eine gute nacht wünsch ich
<mone> bis dahin
<subz3r0> starte einfach mal "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<subz3r0> siehste ja ob er fragt
<mone> sudo do-release-upgrade -d Neue Veröffentlichungen von Ubuntu werden gesucht Keine neue Freigabe gefunden
<subz3r0> hmm
<bekks> Ja, weil 14.04.1 noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde.
<subz3r0> bekks: wieso ging es dann bei mir?
<mone> ich habe bei "über neue ubuntu versionen benachrichtigen" 
<bekks> Weil du auf 14.04 warst, oder? :)
<subz3r0> 12.04 -> 14.04
<mone> langzeitunterstützungen angeklickt
<subz3r0> 14.04 ist LTS (LTS = LongTermSupport)
<mone> achso
<mone> hmm,
<subz3r0> mone: paste mal bitte den output von: lsb_release -a
<mone> output?
<subz3r0> ausgabe... am besten von lsb_release -a | grep Description:
<bekks> lsb_release -d
<subz3r0> oder so ;)
<mone> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 13.10 Release:	13.10 Codename:	saucy
<mone> das?
<subz3r0> jo, passt alles
<subz3r0> wundert mich nur, warum das upgrade bei dir noch nicht geht
<subz3r0> bekks?
<subz3r0> mone: wart dann einfach noch die paar tage
<mone> ja ok danke
<bekks> Hmm, das muss eigentlich gehen. :)
<bekks> Oder einfach warten :)
<subz3r0> kommt am July 24th 
<mone> hatte mich nur gewundert warum das bei mir halt noch  niocht aufgetaucht ist obwohl schon veröffentlicht
<subz3r0> wenn es am 25. immer noch nicht ging, komm einfach wieder hier rien
<mone> ja danke
<subz3r0> mone: kann dir auch nur nen anderen irc client ans herz legen
<subz3r0> webinterface is grausig
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get install xchat
<subz3r0> für nen anständigen irc client zum chatten
<mone> sind die denn da auch so herzensgut ;) ? 
<mone> ja danke
<subz3r0> da dann  einfach den freenode ircserver auswählen und verbinden. zum channel joinen /j #ubuntu-de
<mone> ich hatte halt nur nach hilfe gesucht und man hat mir per googe ldas hier empfohlen
<subz3r0> puhh... keine ahnung ;) 
<subz3r0> na immerhin haste den weg hier rein gefunden. :)
<mone> :) das war schon schwer genug ;)
<subz3r0> hehe
<subz3r0> im irc findeste eigentlich zu allen themen irgendwelche channels
<mone> ja ich schau mal weiter besten dannke
<subz3r0> gern
<cseipel> ok leute ich hab ein sehr sehr großes problem. es läuft fußball deutschland führt 5:0 und bei meinem bluetooth headset wird das micro nicht erkannt und leute warten auf mich in skype xD
<subz3r0> deutschland hat mit 7:1 gewonnen...
<subz3r0> schauste den stream von zdf? der kann schon ein wenig laggen :P
<subz3r0> vom
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-09
<x2xx3x> hallo und einen wunderschönen! bei mir ist grad wieder soweit dass mein rechner startet, Win7 oder ubuntu zu booten versucht aber im bootscreen hängen bleibt. Mit win7 komm ich nur bis zum loginscreen aber hab keine maus und auch keine tastaturunterstützung. jetzt bin ich wieder mit nem live-stick unterwegs.
<BlackMage> x2xx3x: http://blog.digitallifedesign.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/boot.png - also bleibt er da hängen?
<jokrebel> bei circa 1 von 10 Startvorgängen (aber völlig unregelmäßig) findet mein WLAN keine Verbindung. Wenn ich dann per Fn+F2 das WLAN abschalte und kurz drauf wieder anschalte, geht es meist. Jemand Ideen dazu?
<dadrc> jokrebel, sammel beim nächsten Mal ein paar Daten. Ganz ohne wird es schwer. dmesg, iwlist scan, lspci würden mir so spontan einfallen
<dadrc> (vor dem Fixen natürlich)
<jokrebel> dadrc: Ja klar. Hab ich mir notiert
<kuhno> Moin! Ich habe gelegentlich einen Bug direkt nach dem Start, bei dem alle Fenster, die auf Fullscre3en maximiert sind nur 1920x606(+deko) groß sind... Ich nutze ein Setup mit 2 Displays unter MATE.
<kuhno> Welcher Support ist jetzt der am besten geeignete? Mate, X-Server, Ubuntu, ...?
<Perzeus> hallo
<Perzeus> mein wiresharp findet die netzwerkkarten nicht 
<kuhno> hast du es als root ausgeführt?
<Perzeus> mein wireshark findet die netzwerkkarten nicht 
<Perzeus> ja
<Perzeus> aber ich dneke dieser prozess fuehrt er nicht als root aus auf der oberfläche
<Perzeus> muss ich das irgendwo eintragen
<Perzeus> init.d
<kuhno> im wiki wird empfohlen, statt root einen eigenen benutzer dafür anzulegen
<Perzeus> der hat doch keine root rechte
<Perzeus> de rstandard benutzer
<jokrebel> http://ask.wireshark.org/questions/7523/ubuntu-machine-no-interfaces-listed
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu machine - no interfaces listed - Wireshark Q (at ask.wireshark.org)
<k1l> im wiki gibts einen eigenen artikel mit einem riesiegen roten kasten wo ACHTUNG! drauf steht. vielleicht sollte man den erstmal lesen
<kuhno> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wireshark
<kubine> Title: Wireshark › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<detlef> Hallo, einfache Frage eines Ubuntu 12.04 Anfängers: Wie synchronisiere ich die Adressbücher zweier PCs mit identischer  Thunderbird-Installation? In den Anleitungen wird auf Ubuntu One verwiesen, aber das gibt es nicht mehr.
<dadrc> Am elegantesten: CardDAV
<dadrc> Wenn Du Googledienste magst, wär hier sonst noch https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/gcontactsync/
<kubine> Title: gContactSync :: Add-ons for Thunderbird (at addons.mozilla.org)
<dadrc> Oder https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/google-contacts/
<kubine> Title: Google Contacts :: Add-ons for Thunderbird (at addons.mozilla.org)
<detlef> dadrc, kubine: Danke, werde mich um Google kümmern.
<dadrc> kubine ist nur ein Bot, der die Linktitel anzeigt :)
<BlackMage> wo kann ich bei KDE nachsehen welches Tastenkürzel für den Systemmonitor festgelegt ist?
<BlackMage> ich hab Kubuntu 13.10
<BlackMage> unter Globale Kurzbefehle find ich es nicht
<detlef> kubine: Thunderbird Sync: Muß ich dafür eine E-Mail bei Google einrichten?
<koegs> !bot > detlef 
<kubine> detlef: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<BlackMage> ahh, jetzt habe ich es doch gefunden
<BlackMage> hat sich unter "Oberfläche zur Ausfühung von Befehlen" versteckt
<dadrc> detlef, und ja, um deine Adressen mit Google zu synchronisieren, brauchst du einen Account da
<detlef> dadrc: Ich habe einen Account bei google. Aber das Hochladen einer ldif-Adressdatei wird angeboten, geht aber offenbar nicht. Meine Frage war also, ob es daran liegt, daß ich noch keine ...@gmail.de Adresse habe.
<dadrc> Weiß ich jetzt spontan ncht
<BlackMage> ist ein Google Account nicht eine @gmail.com Adresse?
<_moep_> nicht unbedingt
<BlackMage> wovon hängt das ab?
<_moep_> ob man es einstellt
<_moep_> du hast dann 2 identitäten über die du mails versenden kannst
<dadrc> Aber ein Google-Account beinhaltet immer (irgend-) eine Mailadresse, soweit ich weiß
<dadrc> Und bei Mailadresse von Google ist immer das Adressbuch dabei
<detlef> dadrc: Eigentlich wollte ich nur zwei Thunderbird- Adressbücher synchronisieren.  Offenbar geht das bei gmail nur, wenn ich auch die E-Mails synchronisiere. Ich will aber nicht, dass google meinen E-Mail-Verkehr bekommt.
<dadrc> Dann musst du wohl auf Variante a) zurückgreifen: CardDAV
<BlackMage> detlef: wenn du Google nicht traust solltest du da kein E-Mail-Konto einrichten
<dadrc> http://www.sogo.nu/fr/downloads/frontends.html ← den Connector da installieren, der ist ein vollwertiger CardDAV-Client
<kubine> Title: SOGo: Frontends (at www.sogo.nu)
<dadrc> Dann brauchst du nur noch einen Account auf irgendeinem CardDAV-Server (ownCloud zB, wenn du es selber machen willst)
<stevieh1> detlef: du musst doch keine mails über gmail schreiben und kannst trotzdem dort kontakte und kalender halten
<detlef> stevieh: Offenbar doch. Die Sync wird nur gemeinsam für Mails und Adressbücher angeboten, nicht separat für Adressbücher.
<David1977> detlef: du musst das mit syncen, ja...aber das heißt doch nicht, dass du den Mail-Account nutzen musst. 
<David1977> Ist halt ein (weiterer ungenutzter) Mailaccount
<detlef> David1977: Versteh ich nicht: Wenn ich jetzt mit meiner web.de-Adresse etwas maile oder empfange, wird das doch bei gmail hinterlegt.
<David1977> Nein...du kannst dir jeden nur erdenklichen E-Mail Client installieren und dort entsprechend Accounts anlegen. 
<David1977> Die Adressbücher kannst du auf der einen Seite mit Google syncen (zusätzlicher gmail-account vorrausgesetzt) und über den anderen Account verschickst du deine Mails (web.de)
<detlef> David1977: Ja, aber gmail wird synchronisiert. 
<David1977> Thunderbird kann sogar gemeinsame oder spezifische Adressbücher verwalten
<David1977> Ja, das stimmt. gmail wird gesynct...aber was soll den gesynct werden, wenn du nichts über gmail verschickst?
<David1977> oder empfängst
<David1977> deine @gmail.com Adresse ist ja schließlich eine andere Baustelle als deine @web.de Adresse
<David1977> Lass doch gmail syncen was es will...juckt doch keinen. Außer die paar Info Mails, die du bekommst
<David1977> und die können sogar hin und wieder hilfreich sein
<stevieh1> so isses
<detlef> David1977: Offenbar brauche ich Nachhilfe: Ich habe eine web.de-Adresse, die ich mit IMAP ins Thunderbird hole. Nun möchte ich die lokalen Adressbücher zwischen zwei identischen PCs synchronisieren. Hier wurde mir google mail vorgeschlagen. Gmail bietet aber nur Sync für Adressen gemeinsam mit E-Mails an. Ich verstehe das so, daß die dann vom Thunderbird alle E-Mails holen, auch die, die vom IMAP kommen.
<David1977> Dann hast du es falsch verstanden
<David1977> Gmail holt (und bringt) nur die eigenen Sachen
<David1977> Das heißt, dass deine web.de E-Mails völlig unangetastet auf deinem Rechner verbleiben und du nichts zu befürchten hast
<David1977> Gmail macht keinen E-Mail Upload von anderen Mail Accounts die du auf deinem Client installiert hast
<David1977> ich weiß zwar nicht, warum du dich so gegen Google wehrst...denn wenn du schon die Kontakte (mit Mobil- und Festnetznumer, sowie Mail Adresse und ggf. Geb.  Datum) dort syncst...dann kannst du auch gleich die Mails über diesen Account vercschicken. Web.de halte ich sowieso für Mist...aber das ist ansichtssache
<David1977> Ich muss jetzt erstmal wieder an die Arbeit... stevieh1^^...hilfst du ihm, wenn nötig?
<stevieh1> mal schauen ;-)
<detlef> David1977: Recht hast Du. Danke für Deine Aufklärung. Habe wieder etwas gelernt. 
<Guest55978> Hallo ich habe ein Xubuntu 14.04 und wenn ich ein Fenster zum oberen Panel drück vergrößert sich das Fenster auf der oberen Hälfte des Monitors gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu ändern ? ich hab bei den einstellungen nichts gefunden
<detlef> stevieh: Tut mir Leid, dass ich so schwer verstehe. Ich habe jetzt eine gmail-Adresse. Habe in Thunderbird das Addon Google Contacts installiert. In Addon-Optionen die gmail-Adresse eingetragen. Thunderbird neu gestartet. Müßten jetzt nicht meine Adressen aus Thunderbird in Google-Mail vorliegen?
<dadrc> Guest55978, ja, da gibt es eine Option für.
<dadrc> Ich gucke gerade mal
<Guest55978> dadrc: kannst du mir bitte sagen wo ich sie finden kann.
<Haraldo> "Feineinstellung des Fensterverhaltens" unter "Alle Einstellungen" müsste das sein.
<dadrc> das da↑
<Guest55978> Vielen dank
<stevieh1> detlef: hat er dich nach deinem gmail passowrd gefragt?
<detlef> nein
<detlef> stevieh: nein
<stevieh1> du hast bei den einstellungen deine gmail adresse eingegeben?
<detlef> stevieh: Ja. Wird auch in den Optionen angezeigt. Hätte ich auf der Gegenseite, also bei gmail, auch etwas angeben sollen?
<stevieh1> nein, aber da sollte es dann eigentlich auch mal nach nem password fragen.
<detlef> stevieh: Finde ich auch. Soll ich den Rechner neu booten?
<stevieh1> nein
<stevieh1> thunderbird hast du sicher schon neu gestartet...
<stevieh1> hast du auch einen gmail account bei den mails angelegt?
<Guest55978> Haraldo,  ich hab da nachgeschaut unter "Alle Einstellungen" Feineinstellung des Fensterverhaltens aber leider nichts gefunden
<detlef> stevieh: Irgendwie verstehe ich nur Bahnhof: Habe in meinem Google Account Webmail eingerichtet. Daraufhin hat Google meine alte Anmelde-E-Mail gegen die gmail-Adresse getauscht. Dann habe ich in Gmail mit dieser neuen Adresse angemeldet und siehe da, in der Gmail-Inbox sind 4 Begrüßungsschreiben.  Das hatte ich als Beweis meiner Anmeldung angesehen.  Aber nun habe ich von Thunderbird eine Test-E-Mail and die neue gmail geschickt u
<detlef> stevieh: Von gmail an web.de ist angekommen, nicht jedoch von Thunderbird (=web.de) an gmail.
<stevieh1> aha.
<stevieh1> keine Ahnung.
<stevieh1> also hast du das gmail konto als mail konto in tb eingerichtet oder nicht?
<detlef> stevieh: Nein. Will ich ja auch nicht. TB ist weiter per IMAP mit web.de verbunden. Ich habe lediglich eine E-Mail an gmail geschickt.
<stevieh1> oh mann. richte es da ein und dann nimm das konto und richte das für google kontakte ein
<detlef> stevieh: Danke für Eure Geduld. Ich will Euch nicht länger nerven. Gestern erfolglos 3 Stunden versucht, Skype unter Ubuntu einzurichten, heute 2 Stunden Thunderbird Adressbuch sync. Offenbar bin ich zu alt für Ubuntu. Trotzdem herzlichen Dank und schönen Tag noch!
<stevieh1> das hat mit ubuntu gar nix zu tun. Ich weiss ja nicht wie alt du bist....
<stevieh1> ich hab es die Tage in ca. 20min hin bekommen...
<stevieh1> so schwer ist das nicht, aber irgendwie lässt du dir da auch nicht helfen.
<detlef> stevieh: Ich lasse mir schon gerne helfen, und ich bin auch dankbar, daß es Euer Hilfsangebot gibt, aber irgendwann muß ich einsehen, daß ich so Ubuntu-mäßig nicht denken kann und nur eine Belastung fürs Forum bin.
<C00lZ3r0> Hab mal ein Frage, ich habe ein Problem mit den Anzeigegeräteeinstellungen. Ich habe eine NVidia GeForce GTX 760 und 3 Bildschirme angeschlossen. Ich habe mir alles so eingestellt wie ich es will, also nicht gespiegelt etc. Nur wenn ich neustarte wird alles wieder zurück gesetzt.
<C00lZ3r0> Wenn ich nach dem neustart wieder alles einstellen möchte kommt: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Keine derartige Schnittstelle »org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR_2« des Objekts im Pfad /org/gnome/SettingsDaemon/XRANDR
<C00lZ3r0> Nach ner Zeit geht es aber
<C00lZ3r0> kann mir jemand helfen?
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: konkrete fragen stellen... bitten ist nicht notwendig, wenn jemand was weiß, dann gibts auch antwort
<cseipel> Bei meinem Bluetooth Headset werden die Kopfhörer aber das Mikrofon nicht erkannt :(
<cseipel> Ich nutze Arch Linux was auch  BlueZ für Bluetooth verwendet
<jokrebel> cseipel: Da Arch mit Ubuntu wenig gemeinsam hat muss Du da bitte den Arch-Support fragen.
<cseipel> jokrebel, vielleicht habt ihr ja eine idee hab ich mir gedacht  :(
<jokrebel> cseipel: Ich persönlich hätte selbst für ein ubuntu nur wenig Ideen; schau Dich mal im Wiki um http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bluez+ubuntu+wiki
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at lmgtfy.com)
<cseipel> jokrebel, danke
<cseipel> jokrebel, ok ich nehms danke zurück xD trotzdem ist der vorschlag nicht schlecht
<jokrebel> cseipel: In der zeit kannst Du kaum all die Ubuntu-Wiki-Beiträge komplett durchforstet haben, aber egal - Du hast ja eh Arch
<cseipel> jokrebel, den bluetooth artikel zumindest xD 
<cseipel> jokrebel, aber ich versuchs jetzt mal mit BlueZ4 hab gestern sehr oft gelesen das von 4 zu 5 einige Menschen Probleme hatten
<C00lZ3r0> ich hab dir Fragen schonmal gestellt und es kamen keine Antworten
<C00lZ3r0> dir=die
<C00lZ3r0> <C00lZ3r0> Hab mal ein Frage, ich habe ein Problem mit den Anzeigegeräteeinstellungen. Ich habe eine NVidia GeForce GTX 760 und 3 Bildschirme angeschlossen. Ich habe mir alles so eingestellt wie ich es will, also nicht gespiegelt etc. Nur wenn ich neustarte wird alles wieder zurück gesetzt.
<C00lZ3r0> <C00lZ3r0> Wenn ich nach dem neustart wieder alles einstellen möchte kommt: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Keine derartige Schnittstelle »org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR_2« des Objekts im Pfad /org/gnome/SettingsDaemon/XRANDR
<C00lZ3r0> <C00lZ3r0> Nach ner Zeit geht es aber
<C00lZ3r0> Dazu kommt noch, das ich meinen Drucher nicht installieren kann ...
<C00lZ3r0> lsusb macht auch keine Ausgaben, der bleibt irgendwie hängen
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: eins nach dem anderen: du nutzt die nvidia-settings? Unter welchem ubuntu? Oder noveau-treiber?
<TheMechanist> Hat es jemand mal geschafft nvidia-prime ans laufen zu bekommen oder muss ich auf 14.10 warten?
<C00lZ3r0> hab 14.04
<C00lZ3r0> und nutz Das integrierte von Ubuntu xrandr
<C00lZ3r0> nvidia-settings ist nicht installiert
<C00lZ3r0> also nouveau ist installiert und geladen
<TheMechanist> C00lZ3r0: Bezog sich das auf meine Frage? Bin grad erst gejoint...
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: aber danke schonmal
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: bei noveau-Treiber mit mehreren Bildschirmen weiß ich es nicht - aber bei nvidia-Treiber gibt es die Option eine xorg.conf zu erzeugen, so dass die settings dort fest eingetragen werden ... es kann sein, dass so was bei dem noveau-Treiber auch notwendig ist und Du eine xorg.conf mit den Einstellungen für die kombinierten Bildschirme eintragen musst, damit die immer automatisch genommen wird ..
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: ohne xorg.conf nimmt X11 default einstellungen und da wird wohl nicht davon ausgegangen, dass jeder 3 Bildschirme hat ... und wie die positioniert sind
<C00lZ3r0> also legt der konfigurationsmanager da auch nicht automatisch ne Xorg.conf an?
<C00lZ3r0> kann man denn die Konfiguration der laufenden Session iwie abspeichern?
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: nein - das ist schon lange aus -- weil, wie gesagt, seit Jahren die auto-erkennung von x11 verbessert wurde .. -- hast Du das schon durch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten
<kubine> Title: Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: ne bisher noch nicht wirklich, werd mal gucken, danke
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: ich habe es unter ubu-14.04 noch nicht probiert - aber ich weiß von älteren versionen, dass diese Bildschirmverteilung fest in der xorg.conf eingetragen werden musste .. - es könnte also immer noch so sein.
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: nun zu lsusb! Das darf sich nicht aufhängen --- besonders nicht, wenn der usb-Drucker aus ist oder gar nicht eingesteckt. D.h. erstmal ohne Drucker testen --- 
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: oaky ich teste ma ohne
<C00lZ3r0> testde der ist aus und nicht anssen
<C00lZ3r0> und häng noch fest
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: wenn lsusb ohne Drucker durchläuft - - dann öffnest Du ein terminal und gibst dort ein: tail   -f  /var/log/syslog
<C00lZ3r0> seit ca 30mins ^
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: und das laufende/hängende Programm lsusb in dem Terminal mit strg-C (mehrfach drücken) abbrechen geht auch nicht? Dann "kill -9" von diesem Programm (seine pid)
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: ja geht net abzubrechen, aber nebenbei, hab grundlegende Kenntnisse von Linux, musst nicht jeden befehl ausschreiben ^^, aber danke trotzdem
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: also glxgeras hat nur 91fps ohne vertical sync
<C00lZ3r0> das sollte net reichen ...
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: du kennst Dich aus und kennst den proprietary nvidia-Treiber nicht?
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: doch kenn ich
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: hab nie gesagt das ich ihn net kenn
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: und du darfst den nicht nehmen ... wg. lizenz oder was?
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: doch dürfte ich, aber wollte noveu testen
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: will halt nicht sooo viel ändern
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: falls doch, dann kannst Du ja den installieren -- bei ubu-14.04 dürfte das der 331Version sein und dabei ist auch das nvidia-settings, das hat einen Knopf zum erzeugen einer x11 xorg.conf
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: ist der denn besser?
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: besser? Das kommt auf den Standpunkt drauf an -- jedenfalls für 3d (Spiele) oder rendern mit blender geht es nicht ohne diesen Treiber
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: naja mein problem, weswegen ich immer wieder zurück zu windows bin ist, das mir die 3D Leistung nicht gereicht, also auf einem Bildschirm fernsehen und auf den anderen beiden was gespielt oder gearbeitet. Dabei hat der Fernsehbildschirm immer gestockt
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: es gibt auch Nachteile -- siehe linzenz-rechte und natürlich closed-source ..
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: das hab ich bisher nicht mehr
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: sind für mich jetzt keine nachteile
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: lsusb geht nicht zu beenden
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: das hast Du doch in einem terminal laufen? Und das terminal schließen und dann die prozessliste kontrollieren .. obs ein zombie ist?
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: ans Terminalfenster schließen hab ich net gedacht ^
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: anderes Terminalfenster aufmachen und mit ps (oder top.. etc.) kontrollieren und gezielt kill
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: läuft noch "user 11065  0.0  0.0  41480  2256 ?        D    19:51   0:00 lsusb"
<C00lZ3r0> hab ich
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: geht alles net
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: moment
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: macht nix -- ist der prozess denn "tot" .. also ein zombie .. d.h. z.B. bei ps gekennzeichnet mit Z
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: hast Du außer dem drucker noch andere dinge angesteckt .. die Probleme bereiten könnten?
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: http://pastebin.de/128359
<kubine> Title: Jul 9 20:27:27 Giulietta kernel: [24205.263956] hub 8-0:1.0: port 2 disabled by | Pastebin.de - Share text and code with PastebinUntitled Document (at pastebin.de)
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: zurzeit muckt die Tastatur und der 3. Bildschirm rum
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: sieht man in der syslog
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: und nein hab doch zitiert, ist D
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: starte den rechner komplett neu -- deine Hardware fängt an zu spinnen ... im schlimmsten fall boote die ubunte-live-version und prüfe dort im terminal das lsusb ..
<C00lZ3r0> okay teste ich gleich
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: danke schonmal für deine hilfe
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: so also, habe neugestartet und geht immernoch nicht, ich starte ma von live cd
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: jetzt gehen keine USB Geräte mehr ... werd ma alles abklemmen
<imox> gibts es eine chance einen USB Kartenleser der CDC ist unter ubuntu zu nutzen? 
<imox> http://www.idtechproducts.com/products/swipe-readerwriters/24.html
<kubine> Title: MiniMag (at www.idtechproducts.com)
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: bei der live cd geht lsusb auch net
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: syslog hung_task_timeout_secs für systemd-udevd
<C00lZ3r0> :q
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: dann hast Du ein grundlegendes Problem mit Deiner Hardware..
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: ja das habe ich auch schon stark vermutet ...
<C00lZ3r0> kann ich irgendwie herausfinden was genau?
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: iwie den usb controller testen?
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: hardware-specs aufschreiben .. mainboard, chipsatz etc. und suchen (per google?) ob zu der Hardware bereits probleme bekannt sind .. -- was ist denn bisher auf dem Rechner gelaufen?
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: naja Windows und Linux-Derivate
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: liefen die alle bisher ohne Probleme?
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: in den letzten Monaten lief der Rechner fast tag und nacht
<C00lZ3r0> jeden
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: wenn der Rechner älter ist, dann kontrollieren ... bei manchen werden die Elkos "schwanger" .. 
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: was heißt älter? 3,5 Jahre
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: das kann reichen -- diese "gärenden Elkos" fangen je nach Belastung nach ca. 2 Jahren an "auszufallen" .. manchmal explodiert sogar einer ..
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: das wäre dann der erste Rechner von mir ...
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: den Rechner ins bios booten und dort die Überwachungsfunktionen mal kontrollieren - sofern das bios so was hat, bei manchen gibt es eine Spannungsanzeige von +-12Volt, 5Volt und wenn die Werte schwanken .. nicht stimmen dann ist es das Netzteil oder die Kondensatoren auf dem Board -- kannst auch im Internet mal nach Bildern solcher fetten elkos suchen, es ist sichtbar ..
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: okay danke für die Hilfe, werde demnächst ma gucken, werds nochmal mit Windows versuchen
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: und naja wollte sowieso ma nen neues mainboard holen
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: ich hab bereits mehrere netzteile, verschieden mainboards und letztens sogar eine energiesparlampe mit einem geblähten elkos ..
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: reinsehen - und wie gesagt, wenn früher die live-Version lief, was ja sein muss zur installation, dann hat sich da was geändert .. -- wenn es das Netzteil ist, dann braucht nur das ausgetauscht zu werden .. beim mainboard .. ist es natürlich mehr ..
<imox> bekks: hast du das mit dem Kartenleser letztens mitbekommen?
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: udevadm settle - timeout of 120 seconds reached, the event queue contains:
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: /sys/devides/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3/usb11/11-1
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: hab ma versucht kali zu starten
<C00lZ3r0> werden usb festplatten auch als ata gekennzeichnet?also ich bekomm bei der USB Erkunngen ata: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
<ppq> ja, die werden genau wie sata geräte behandelt und bekommen /dev/sdx
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: das kommt auf die usb-festplatte an .. verschiedene funktionieren so
<C00lZ3r0> ist aba blöd wenn das usb device "link down" bekommt, das gehört sich doch bestimmt nicht so
<C00lZ3r0> ^^
<C00lZ3r0> ich brenn ma ne ubuntu dvd
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: du hast die live-version nicht von usb-stick gestartet?
<C00lZ3r0> doch ^^ weil ja usb nicht geht uns so :-P
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: du hast aber tastatur und maus darüber dran ... und es gibt normalerweise mehrere usb-kanäle .. 
<C00lZ3r0> ja hab ich und die gehen ja auch ... meistens
<C00lZ3r0> habs schon an nem anderen kanalversucht
<C00lZ3r0> immer die selben probs
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: wenn das früher nicht war - dann schau auf jeden fall in den Rechner .. und was ist mit dem bios? Anzeige von Lüfterdrehzahl u.s.w.
<C00lZ3r0> das sollte alles normal sein, rechner steht neben mir aufgeschraubt
<C00lZ3r0> +5V hat 4,972V
<C00lZ3r0> +12V hat 12,556V
<C00lZ3r0> CPU 46^C
<C00lZ3r0> und Fans laufen auch
<C00lZ3r0> die Volts bleiben gleich
<C00lZ3r0> Mein Mainboard: P55-USB3 F9 vllt kennt es ja jemand
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: mit der live dvd geht lsusb
<C00lZ3r0> seltsam
<C00lZ3r0> also externe hdd vllt schrott?
<C00lZ3r0> aber sowas darf doch nen Betriebsystem so start einschränken?
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: doch .. ich hab schon ganze Netzwerke "kaputt" gehen sehen, weil nur eine einzige Netzwerkkarte defekt wurde ... 
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: wenn das Gerät dauernd den usb-Bus belastet -- siehe die Meldungen im syslog -- dann kann so was das System lahm legen ..
<C00lZ3r0> aber unter Windows lief es einwandfrei
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: vielleicht sicherheitshalber die Live-Version mal länger nutzen ... z.B. intensiv mit dem browser youtube quälen etc. .. damit klar ist, dass die Hardware sonst in Ordnung ist .
<C00lZ3r0> ich teste ma den rechner normal ohne die hdd
<C00lZ3r0> lieber stress test oder mal neustarten?
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: deine hardware, deine Zeit -- es ist später immer schlecht, wenn man nicht unterscheiden kann ob es an der software liegt ..
<C00lZ3r0> naja wollte nur wissen was jetzt besser wäre
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: wenn es wirklich diese eine usb-Festplatte ist -- dann sollte ein Neustart mit der alten Version funktionieren und im syslog nicht wieder die Fehlermeldungen anzeigen .. und lsusb sollte laufen ... dann kannst Du erst den Drucker probieren und später mal wenn alles sicher läuft gezielt die usb-Festplatte testen .. im schlimmsten fall musst du die usb-festplatte knacken und die festplatte per usb-adapter oder direkt anschließen 
<C00lZ3r0> joar das prob ist, das die HDD nur usb hat
<C00lZ3r0> auch nur intern
<C00lZ3r0> also kann ich die weghauhen ...
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: die usb-Festplatten, die ich bisher geöffnet hatte, die hatten alle eine normale sata-Festplatte drin, die ich dann anders anschließen konnte
<C00lZ3r0> meine nicht
<C00lZ3r0> hatte die schon offen
<C00lZ3r0> eine leitplatte mit microusb
<C00lZ3r0> leiterplatte
<C00lZ3r0> ähm wd elements
<C00lZ3r0> scheint echt an der HDD gelegen zu haben rechner startet jetzt in 5 Sekunden
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: Drucker geht auch endlich ^^
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: Ich danke dir recht herzlich :-)
<testdr> ok fein..
<lodtank> guten abend
<lodtank> folgendes problem: ubuntu neuinstallation, er erkennt mit dem nvidia blob die aufloesungen des monitors nicht richtig. mit noveau gehts, mit den binary nicht...
<testdr> lodtank: schon immer ... oder nur mit bestimmten Treiber? -- Normalerweise ist das ein Hinweis, dass die Monitor-eid nicht gelesen werden kann oder es dazu keine Informationen gibt..
<lodtank> testdr: das war schon bei der alten ubuntu version so, hatten eben gehofft, dass wir bei der neuen nicht wieder alles von hand hinfriemeln muessen:)
<lodtank> wie gesagt, bei noveau gehts eben leider
<lodtank> der bietet die richtigen aufloesungen zur auswahl an
<mrkramps> xranddie ausgabe von xrandr --verbose?
<mrkramps> *bah … die ausgabe von:$ xrandr --verbose
<mrkramps> in einem nopaste
<testdr> lodtank: verschiedene Wege.. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_Mode_Setting#Forcing_modes_and_EDID   https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Nouveau
<kubine> Title: Kernel mode setting - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<testdr> lodtank: Du kannst auch in den logfiles kontrollieren als was der Monitor erkannt wird, von nouveau Treiber .. und was bei nvidia passiert
<lodtank> danke fuer die tips, also doch wieder von hand reinfrickeln:/
<testdr> lodtank:  so was sollte man sich eigentlich sichern ... schließlich ändert sich Deine Hardware nicht so schnell ..einmal machen und Kopie speichern - dazu gibt es so Optionen wie z.B. eine EDID beim booten vorzugeben ..
<lodtank> ich hatte halt gehofft, dass das endlich mal automatisch geht
<lodtank> davon abgesehen existiert das alte system noch auf der alten platte
<testdr> lodtank: Monitor-Anschluss ist schon dvi?
<lodtank> ich hatte es damals ganz klassisch ueber die xorg.conf reingepruegelt
<lodtank> ne, vga, is nen aelterer tft von hanns.g
<testdr> lodtank: ältere vga-Anschlüsse liefern die Information nicht ... d.h. ein 1280x1024 wird dann meist nur mit kleinerer Auflösung betrieben damit nicht mit zu hoher Frequenz angesteuert wird und ein Monitor, der das nicht kann, nicht kaputt geht ...
<mrkramps> frage hier, hat der alte tft überhaupt dvi
<lodtank> hat er eben nicht, sonst waer er ja per dvi angeschlossen:)
<lodtank> aber sag ja, mit noveau gehts:)
<mrkramps> lodtank, welche grafikkarte und welche version des proprietären treibers?
<testdr> lodtank: welche Auflösung ... denn? Vielleicht gerade noch die, die nouveau als standard nutzt?
<lodtank> 8800gt, den aktuellsten blob, den ubuntu eben mit anbietet, genauere infos gibts nachher, sobald mein bruder wieder dran rumfrickelt;)
<mrkramps> lodtank, also nvidia 340?
<Rochvellon> in den quellen von ubuntu ist nur der 331.38 als letzte version vorhanden
<mrkramps> ist auch egal, ich wollte eigentlich nur die verwendete version wissen und darauf verweisen, dass er aich die anderen beiden ausprobieren soll
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-10
<LupusE> g'morgen
<stevieh> gibt es denn neu möglichkeit, dass ich eine usersession in lightdm von remote freischalte, d.h. der nutzer kommt dann ohne sein passwort rein? Ohne, dass ich das pw temporär umsetze?
<koegs> stevieh: iirc in die gruppe nopasswdlogin packen
<stevieh> hmm.. und danach wieder raustun.. .ob man das hinbekommt, ohne lightdm neuzustarten?
<stevieh> soll ja immer nur einmalig sein. Ist für den minecraft login für meinen Sohn ;-)
<koegs> stevieh: das ist ne pam-funktion, sollte also hoffentlich ohne neustart gehen
<stevieh> koegs: ok, merk ich mir mal und probier es aus.
<stevieh> merci
<rentier_> Kennt jemand ein Videobearbeitungsforum wo irgendwelche Leute wach sind?
<kraut> rentier_: vlc bzw. #videolan
<rentier_> thx
<kraut> rentier_: alternativ hat mir google dabei auch häufig geholfen
<kraut> sofern wir von transcoding und co reden
<rentier_> kraut von diesem Google hör ich in letzter Zeit ebenfalls ständig ;-)
<frankthetank> Findet Ihr es gut dass Mate eine offzielle Ubuntu Flavor wird?
<koegs> frankthetank: für allegemeine Diskussionen ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic geeignet :)
<frankthetank> koegs: OK, Danke!
<ThreeM>  neuer mietvertrag unterschrieben! im august habt ihr paar tage ruhe vor mir ^^
<jokrebel_> ThreeM: Falscher Kanal ;-)
<ThreeM> ups ^^
<BlackMage> gibt es irgendein Kommandozeilenprogramm das wenn ich mit der Maus klicke oder eine Taste drücke er mir das anzeigt?
<stevieh> xev?
<stevieh> oder was hast du vor?
<BlackMage> gibt auch eins dass wenn ich die Maus bewege mir die Position ausgegeben wird?
<stevieh> im prinzip auch xev, aber nur, wenn du auch im fenster davon bist.
<BlackMage> wie jetzt?
<stevieh> tipp doch mal xev ein und dann siehst du es
<BlackMage> ich bewege die Maus und xev zeigt mir nichts an
<stevieh> dann bewege die maus im fenster von xev
<BlackMage> dann auch nichts
<stevieh> bei mir sehe ich die koordinaten
<BlackMage> vielleicht xev mit irgendwelchen Optionen?
<stevieh> nein, einfach nur xev und das fenster sollte im vordergrund sein
<BlackMage> ohh sry
<k1l_> xev im terminal starten
<BlackMage> ich hab garnichts gesehen das da ein Fenster aufgegangen ist
<BlackMage> *garnicht
<fladder> halla, weiss jemand wie man das ubuntu-gnome logo beim login screen von ubuntu gnome entfernt?
<stareye> fladder: das ist ne theme
<stareye> wenn das ne gdm  dann nur ne andere gdm theme
<fladder> ja ich weiss normalerweise bearbetet man es unter /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme aber das ubuntu logo muss woanders herkommen
<fladder> ist da auf jeden fall nicht drinnen
<stareye> und wenn du andere theme nimmst
<stareye> ist der logo wieder drin
<fladder> muss an ubuntu gnome liegen... hatte früher ubuntu mit installierter gnome shell und da konnte das theme problemlos bearbeitet werden...
<jokrebel> fladder: Das sieht man nur für Sekunden, wieso ist Dir das so wichtig?
<fladder> Nur aus interesse, möchte das theme ein wenig bearbeiten und wissen wo das jetzt herkommt...
<stareye> fladder: ist das gnome oder unity?
<BaraMGB> fladder, die Entwickler haben hier doch bestimmt auch nen Channel, da könnte man ja mal fragen.
<fladder> gnome, hab da schon gefragt aber keine antwort bekommen...
<_moep_> warten
<_moep_> sonst ML
<stareye> fladder: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GDM-Logo-Icon-Fix.?content=162026&PHPSESSID=69e0ad288c37bd41a1aa364398f4dd62
<kubine> Title: GDM-Logo-Icon-Fix. GNOME-Look.org (at gnome-look.org)
<testdr> fladder: wenn es eingeblendet wird - wie z.B. die Anfragen zum Login, dann musst Du wahrscheinlich in den Quellen nachsehen .. also src installieren und durchsehen .. 
<k1l_> kommt drauf an welches logo er meint. ist das splash, oder gdm oder,..
<testdr> so wie er sich ausdrückt meint er wahrscheinlich lightdm .. 
<testdr> aber wer weiß das schon genau ... Gedankenlesen?
<fladder> nicht der splash, vom gdm das logo unter dem passwortfeld
<testdr> fladder: also das sollte direkt aus dem Programm kommen .. wie die Texte, Eingabefelder .. etc. ... die werden ja dynamisch nach der Größe positioniert
<fladder> also vom theme, kommt es nicht aber irgendwo muss das bild doch liegen...
<k1l_> gdm kann man schon themen. da wirst du dich halt was einfummeln müssen
<k1l_> gsm hat eiegen themes
<testdr> fladder: lade Dir die Quellen vom repository-Quellen(source) server und dann solltest Du es problemlos finden können ...
<fladder> vom gdm?
<testdr> fladder: Du redest doch angeblich vom grafischen Login-Windowmanager und das ist schon seit längerer Zeit lightdm ... es sei denn, du hast das geändert ..
<testdr> fladder: aber Du kannst doch im laufenden System kontrollieren welcher Prozess da läuft?
<k1l_> testdr: iirc hat er gnome edition ubuntu. das nutzt gdm
<fladder> ich hab ubuntu-gnome
<testdr> fladder: schau in die Prozessliste!
<fladder> testdr: ja läuft gdm
<testdr>   fladder: dann trage den source-server ein und installiere dir von dem die Quellen, die für genau das Paket genutzt werden - dann kannst Du es genau sehen wo was ist
<testdr> fladder: Du kannst auch erstmal mit dpkg -L paketname kontrollieren welche Dateien in dem erstellten paket sind ... aber ich denke mal, du hättest die Grafikdatei finden sollen ... kann mich aber auch irren und erst dann fällt sie dir auf ..
<lodtank> mrkramps: testdr: alle versionen, die ubuntu anbietet gehen nicht
<testdr> lodtank: um was ging es dabei?
<mrkramps> wie was!? alda … mal langsam! wo ist hier thema?!
<lodtank> hrrhrr:) keinen stress, ich war nur gestern abend schon hier, mit dem vga-tft, bei dem  von der gf 8800 gt die aufloesungen nciht erkannt werden
<lodtank> egal welcher treiber, abgesehen von noveau
<mrkramps> lodtank, ich habe xrandr --verbose von dir noch immer nicht im nopaste gesehen
<lodtank> joa, das fehlt noch, danke fuer die erinnerung
<mrkramps> !nopaste > lodtank 
<kubine> lodtank: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<testdr> lodtank: dass die Angabe der modeline(Auflösung) bei Deiner Hardware immer noch notwendig sein kann? Das ist halt so - auch bei 14.04 habe ich noch Hardware bei der eine xorg.conf oder die Angabe per boot-Option notwendig ist ..
<mrkramps> testdr, weißt du denn schon, ob die EDID bei ihm erkannt wird?
<testdr> lodtank: Du hast aber bisher nicht gesagt welche Auflösung Dein Bildschirm kann. -- Nein, EDID wird nicht erkannt, er hat (soweit ich erinnere) Anschluss per VGA
<lodtank> 1680x1050 kann der bildschirm
<lodtank> die ausgabe von xrandr kommt gleich
<lodtank> und ja, zur not pruegel ich die aufloesungen halt von hand rei
<lodtank> dachte das sei heutzutage nicht mehr notwendig
<lodtank> bzw hatte gehofft
<mrkramps> vga erkennt EDID aber "normalerweise" auch
<mrkramps> es sein denn toter pin blabla usw.
<testdr> mrkramps: oder ältere Hardware ... d.h. alte vga-Kabel
<mrkramps> deswegen ja die ausgabe … 
<mrkramps> man kann sich unter linux die scheiße meist nur schwer zusammenraten
<testdr> lodtank: warum hast Du es nicht versucht, die Boot-Option (siehe grub2-menu-eintrag anpassen): drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=VGA-1:edid/1680x1050.bin
<testdr> lodtank: ich hatte Dir extra den Link dazu geschickt (als eine Möglichkeit): https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_Mode_Setting#Forcing_modes_and_EDID
<kubine> Title: Kernel mode setting - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<lodtank> testdr: weils nicht mein rechner ist, sondern mein bruder, und der gestern nacht zu nix mehr kam
<testdr> lodtank: Du musst halt wissen welcher Anschluss es ist, den manche Karten haben mehrere .. steht aber in den logs drin
<lodtank> und jetzt sind wir ja wieder dran und versuchen auch eure tips
<testdr> lodtank: im anderen link war der Hinweis, wie man mit cvt die modeline berechnen lässt, also in Deinem Fall dann im Terminal:  cvt 1680 1050 60
<testdr> lodtank: wobei ich annehme dass 60Hz bei dem tft-Monitor der Normalfall ist ...  aber Du sitzt vor der Hardware ..
<buddyblabla> hallo, jetzt mal direkt vom problemrechner:)
<buddyblabla> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419297/ hier die xrandr ausgabe
<kubine> Title: xrandr-Ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> schön … EDID wird also erkannt
<lodtank> grad laeuft der noveau treiber
<lodtank> jetzt mal mitm blob?
<mrkramps> lodtank, und mit dem funktioniert die gewünschte auflösung?
<lodtank> japp
<lodtank> nur mit den blobs eben nicht
<testdr> lodtank: was für ein blob? Hast Du die Verfügbarkeit bei nvidia kontrolliert, der aktuelle unterstützt alte Karten nicht mehr ...
<lodtank> laut der nvidia website ist der aktuelle noch fuer diesen chipsatz
<lodtank> und alle, die ubuntu anbietet, gehen nicht
<lodtank> wurden alle bereits durchgetestet
<mrkramps> lodtank, 14.04
<mrkramps> ?
<testdr> lodtank: mit "geht nicht" meinst Du die EDID wird da n icht erkannt? Oder was?
<testdr> lodtank: dann trag sie eben per hand ein -- mit nvidia-settings lass Dir eine xorg.conf generieren und ändere da die vorgeschlagene zu geringe Frequenzbandbreite des Monitors, dann nimmt der Treiber auch höhere Auflösungen ..
<lodtank> mrkramps: ja
<testdr> lodtank: oder trag die per "cvt" berechnete da ein ..
<testdr> lodtank: und wieso erkennt Deine 14.04 Installation nicht den EDID-boot-option Text?
<lodtank> das hab ich noch nicht getestet, wird jetzt aber
<testdr> lodtank: außerdem kann man mit "xrandr" eine neue Auflösung generieren und diese hinzufügen und dann aktivieren ... 
<testdr> lodtank: in Deinem Fall:  xrandr --newmode Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync
<lodtank> jetzt mal die boot option testen, dann schaun mer weiter
<testdr> lodtank: dann hinzufüguen auf den richtigen Port, z.B. bei VGA-1 wäre das: xrandr --addmode VGA-1  1680x1050_60.00
<lodtank> ok, jetzt grad boot option geaendert, neuboot mit dem blob -> geht
<lodtank> mal schauen ob das so taugt auf dauer:)
<lodtank> vielen dank euch
<ItaloRaver> weiss hie einer wie man unter kubuntu vorgehen muss um Wake-on-LAN einzurichten?
<mrkramps> !Wake_on_LAN > ItaloRaver 
<kubine> ItaloRaver: Informationen zu Wake_on_LAN finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wake_on_LAN
<ItaloRaver> ach ich schlaui
<ItaloRaver> tja da wird dann wohl heute nix mehr, muss ich mich erst einlesen
<ItaloRaver> muss ich die kiste eben den tag durch an lasen
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-11
<LupusE> g'morgen
<MK115> hallo
<stevieh> hat jemand von euch unter 14.04 ne SIM Karte in der WWAN Karte mit PIN?
<marcules> Hallo
<Perzeus_> Weegee war ein berühmter Fotograf 
<TheBrayn> wie bring ich syslog dazu log-messages von pure-ftpd nicht nach /var/log/syslog sondern nach /var/log/pureftpd-log zu schreiben?
<k1l_> ist das nciht die aufgabe vom loglevel von pureftp?
<TheBrayn> ich glaube nicht
<stevieh> hmm.. meist kann man das doch beim deamon selbst einstellen, wo der hinloggt?
<k1l_> jo. der daemon entscheided doch selber erstmal ob er das ins syslog kippt oder ob er das selber loggt
<TheBrayn> das soll ja über syslog gehandhabt werden
<TheBrayn> aber inzwischen hab ichs schon selber gelöst
<Voster> Hey ihr Lieben! Kurze Frage: (Xubuntu 14.04 / Thunar / SMB) Ich kann ja in Thunar mittels smb://MACHINE/SHARE im Netzwerk auf Shares zugreifen. (Keine Passwörter verwendet)  Gibt es dafür nicht auch OOTB ein Terminal-Befehl? Also ich gebe diesen in Terminal ein und sehe den Share dann im Thunar?
<testdr> Voster: allgemein meinst Du wohl "mount" .. bzw. z.B. smbmount ..
<Voster> testdr: ich benötige praktisch einen Befehl, den ich in den Autostart packen kann, damit ich nach dem Einloggen die Shares in Thunar sehe. Da diese ohne Passwörter sind dachte ich es gibt evtl. eine simple out of the Box Lösung :-)
<Voster> Also ohne einen extra Ordner dafür einrichten zu müssen. Es sollte genau so aussehen wie wenn man in Thunar einen smb-share ansteuert
<Voster> Die werden dann ja auch auf der linken Seite bei "Netzwerk" aufgelistet
<ppq> du möchtest also, dass alle(!) smb shares, die gefunden werden, schon beim start gemountet werden?
<ppq> das würde ziemlich lange dauern
<Voster> ppq: nee, nur die, die ich definiere. Wie gesagt ging ich davon aus, dass es einen einfachen Terminal-Befehl gibt, welcher danach den gleichen Effekt hat, wie wenn du hingehst und in Thunar smb://blubb/blafasel eingibst ...
<ppq> Voster, thunar smb://blub/share/
<Voster> ppq: ja genau und das sollte halt nach einem neustart bleiben... deshalb suchte ich ja nach einem terminalbefehl exakt für diese aktion :-D damit ich das in den autostart packen kann ;-)
<ppq> jo, pack das einfach in den autostart ;)
<Voster> ha! logisch.... gott da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können -_-'
<Voster> man man man, die kleinen dinge des lebens
<Voster> vielen dank ppq !
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<ppq> keine ursache
<Voster> Hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass sich Thunar dann auch öffnet :-/
<ppq> ich denk genau das willst du
<Voster> ppq: nee er soll geschlossen bleiben - sich nur mit dem share connecten
<Voster> ich versuche es mal über bookmarks
<Voster> also so klappt's --> vi ~/.gtk-bookmarks und dann eben den smb oder ftp oder ssh dort eintragen ...
<PlayX> mahlzeit. ich hab hier nen laptop und hab jetzt ein problem. nachder linux installation bootet es nicht. das bios meldet ich solle das kabel prüfen. aber von cd kann ich dann wunderbar von der platte booten... irgendwelche ideen?
<jokrebel> PlayX: Das BIOS meldet einen Kabelfehler? *ungläubig schau* kannst das bitte mal (notfalls per Foto) irgendwo hochladen und herzeigen.
<PlayX> mom
<PlayX> http://postimg.org/image/3ovmnyxu1/
<kubine> Title: View image: IMG 20140711 01004 (at postimg.org)
<PlayX> jokrebel: 
<_moep_> PlayX: das ist PXE, dass da meckert
<jokrebel> PlayX: Das hat mit der Ethernetschnittstelle zu tun, da stecht kein Kabel dran (vermutlich nutzt Du WLAN) 
<PlayX> ja wlan
<jokrebel> PlayX: Dann kannst diese Meldung ignorieren
<PlayX> aber er bootet ja trotzdem nict
<_moep_> stell mal PXE im Bios aus
<jokrebel> PlayX: Danach (wenn man das im BIOS aktiv hat) kann es schon mal ne Minute dauern bis es weitergeht.
<PlayX> ne er wechselt ja direkt in den auswahlbildschirm für hdd,cd,usb bootauswahl
<PlayX> da könnte ich tage warten
<testdr> PlayX: lol ... wie alt ist die Hardware? Du hast garantiert das nicht im BIOS aktiviert?
<PlayX> ist glaube ich von 2011 oder 2012
<testdr> PlayX: dauernd genutzt oder nur sehr, sehr selten ..
<PlayX> gehort meiner freundin. ich denke mal also nur facebookspiele ;-)
<testdr> PlayX: klingt danach als wenn onboard-battery alle ist ... und das ding seine bios-settings er"würfelt"..
<PlayX> ne die bios settings sind immer alle so wie ich sie einstelle
<PlayX> das seltsame ist halt, das er von hdd nicht booten will. aber wenn ich ne linux live cd nehme und von hdd starten lasse klappt das 1a
<testdr> PlayX: der genannte Boot-Medien-Auswahlbildschirm kommt normalerweise erst bei einem speziellen Tastendruck ... keyboard defekt .. buch drauf liegen .. etc.
<testdr> PlayX: live-cd? bootet er dann von der live-cd und da wählst Du "nur" den boot von festplatte aus?
<PlayX> ne er gibt ja nun ne boot failore medung aus für ne halbe sekunde oder so 
<PlayX> nein er bootet dann schon die hdd
<testdr> PlayX: ohne was von der live-CD anzuzeigen?
<PlayX> ja das auswahlmenü, ubuntu starten, check, von festplatte booten
<PlayX> und ich nehme halt das letztere
<PlayX> und dann bootet er ganz normal durch
<testdr> PlayX: auch kein Zugriff auf die live-CD (dieses moep-moeeep.. ) ...also doch, wie vermutet!   die festplatte kann nicht mehr booten -- bootsektor futzsch
<PlayX> testdr: ok wie behebe ich das.
<PlayX> oder neue kaufen
<testdr> PlayX: grub nochmals installieren ... als root: grub-install /dev/sda
<testdr> PlayX: wenn sda Deine boot Platte ist ...
<PlayX> ja das hatte ich schon mal versucht. brachte nix
<PlayX> sowohl ubuntu 14.04 als auch mint debian scheitern nach ner frischen installation
<testdr> PlayX:  bist Du sicher, dass grub geschrieben wurde? Falls nicht .. musst Du kontrollieren notfalls mit hexedit was am Anfang der boot-platte steht ..
<testdr> PlayX: es kann schon sein, dass die Platte da hinüber ist. Ist denn smart im Bios aktiv? 
<PlayX> das hat das bios nicht
<PlayX> zur hdd gibts nur ahci oder ide mode und battery save oder performance verhalten
<testdr> PlayX: neee ... d.h. dann ist die Hardware deutlich älter . .. als 2011 -- wie groß ist die Festplatte
<PlayX> 320gb
<PlayX> http://www.toshiba.de/discontinued-products/satellite-c660-1cz/
<kubine> Title: Satellite C660-1CZ - Toshiba (at www.toshiba.de)
<testdr> PlayX: ich kenne ja nicht Deinen Toshiba-Laptop, aber die ich bisher gesehen hatte, die neueren, die hatten alle smart für die Platte
<PlayX> kann gerne nochmal schauen
<testdr> PlayX: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> PlayX: ich meinte im wiki auch eine Seite gesehen zu haben um zu prüfen (mit hexdump) ob der boot-sektor der Festplatte ok ist ... d.h. gelesen werden kann ...
<PlayX> kein smart
<testdr> PlayX: ahh da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> PlayX: von dort aus die Links zur Reparatur ... 
<testdr> PlayX: es kann sogar helfen den Festplatten"verschlag" zu öffnen und die Stecker abzuziehen und neu drauf zu stecken ... falls Kontaktschwierigkeiten bestehen und das dazu führt, dass beim Anschalten die Platte zu spät erkannt wird ....
<PlayX> werd ich mal testen. zur not bau ich da dann mal die platte aus meiner ersternen rein. wenn die dann geht, weiß ich das die platte hinüber ist
<testdr> PlayX: das mit dem hexdump des bootsectors steht hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB-Umgebung%20analysieren
<kubine> Title: GRUB-Umgebung analysieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> PlayX: wenn da nämlich wirklich korrekt der boot-loader drin steht, dann ist was anderes faul -- 
<PlayX> ok nach festplatte rein und raus noch immerdas selbe
<testdr> PlayX: nach einem shutdown -r    d.h. dem reboot direkt aus Linux raus, passiert es auch? Also wenn die Festplatte sozusagen voll in Betrieb ist?
<PlayX> moment
<PlayX> ja selbes problem
<PlayX> kommen wir zum hexdump
<PlayX> mbr anzeigen richtig?
<testdr> PlayX: interessant - das BIOS meint die Festplatte sei nicht bootfähig ... braucht das das bootflag in der partitionstabelle .. ist eine gesetzt?
<PlayX> kann ich das nachträglich setzen?
<testdr> PlayX: der Menüpunkt von live-CD (boote festplatte) macht eigentlich das, was das bios machen sollte ...
<testdr> PlayX: ja ... das bootflag einfach auf die erste Partition setzen .. -- es gibt doch hoffentlich eine erste Partition?
<PlayX> ja es hibt root und swap
<testdr> PlayX: ich könnte mir noch vorstellen, dass die Partitionsdaten vom Bios nicht gelesen werden können oder da etwas gemacht wurde .. was beim booten von CD keine Probleme bereitet, da da der grub/syslinux das ignoriert ...
<testdr> PlayX: vielleicht mit fdisk die Partitionstabelle kontrollieren und einfach nochmal schreiben lassen ... (mit "w")
<PlayX> könnte nicht daran liegen das mir swap als erste partition eingerichtet wurde oder?
<testdr> PlayX: nein -- gibt es sehr oft ..
<PlayX> so bootflag für 2te partitipon also gesetzt
<PlayX> ist denke ich mal so richtig
<PlayX> oder?
<PlayX> wenn swap auf 1 ist
<PlayX> ne eigene boot partition gibts ja net
<testdr> PlayX: ja -- ist bei neueren Systemen eigentlich egal -- aber auch die Partitionstabelle geschrieben? Mal auf die Anzeigelampe der hd geachtet?
<PlayX> es war kurz knattern zu hören
<testdr> PlayX: es gibt bei den alten Partitionstabellen noch so ein dos-kompatibilitätsflag ... ich weiß aber echt nicht wann das mal notwendige war ...
<PlayX> wait.....
<PlayX> thx
<PlayX> ich weiß nicht wieso und was es jetzt war, aber er bootet
<k1l> wackelkontakt der hdd
<testdr> PlayX: könnte sein, dass die Partitionstabelle neu geschrieben werden musste --- hatte das BIOS leseprobleme aber von CD .. dann nicht
<PlayX> muss ich mir dann merken für die nächsten neuinstallationen
<testdr> PlayX: versuche mal in ubunte die Laufwerksverwaltung und ob es da nicht smart-Werte für die Festplatte gibt ..
<PlayX> hab jetzt gerade mint drauf. aber müsste da ja auch sein
<testdr> PlayX: kein Ubuntu .. und Du fragst .. hier...?
<PlayX> mint war jetzt nur erstazweise. dachte erst es liegt an ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> naja, dann liegt es garantiert am mint installer. die fummeln da nämlich fies rum
<PlayX> was ja auch nicht lief
<testdr> es könnte sein, dass das toshiba (ältere) BIOS ein boot-flag in der partition sehen will ..
<PlayX> aber bis vorgestern war da ubuntu 13.04  drauf, da lief alles
<PlayX> oder wurde da bootflag gesetzt automatisch?
<jokrebel> PlayX: Dann mach wieder ein Ubuntu drauf oder frag die Mint-Jungs
<jokrebel> PlayX: Wobei 13.04 installieren nicht die besste Idee ist...
<PlayX> kommt ja nun da ich die lkösung kenne auch wieder jokrebel  wie gesagt mint war nur als ersatz jetzt weil ich ausschließen wollte das es nur an ubuntu liegt
<k1l> ubuntu interessiert das boot flag nicht
<jokrebel> PlayX: ...weil nicht mehr unterstützt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<kubine> Title: Releases - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<PlayX> ich weiß. ich hänge am desktop ja auch noch auf 13.10 rum und musseigentlich wechseöln
<PlayX> aber 14.04 macht mir meinen videoproduktionsprouess kapuut
<PlayX> darum kann ich eigentlich nicht wechseln
<testdr> PlayX: was nimmst Du da (video)?
<PlayX> audiacity kann nicht mehr mit ffmpeg importieren (ok dafür gabe es nen workaround) avidemux ist noch immer total veraltet und kann kein x264 verarbeiten richtig und ne ppa für die neuere version gab es als ich es getestet habe keine. und das neue avconv produziert bei x11grab asyncrone videos
<PlayX> oh darcider kommt für linux
<PlayX> https://twitter.com/TheIneQuation/status/487612207149359104
<kubine> Title: Twitter / TheIneQuation: Ladies and gentlemen, @darksiders ... (at twitter.com)
<Skorpz> Hey, ich such eine kleine anzeig für den Desktop (xfce) in der die Systemauslastung angezeigt wird. z.B. wie die miniprogramme von KDE.
<k1l> das schreit ja nach conky
<Skorpz> das sieht sehr gut aus, danke sehr.
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-12
<misterx> guten morgen
<misterx> ich glaube, ich habe meine paketverwaltung kaputtgespielt; ich habe unerfüllte abhängigkeiten, die auch offenbar nicht automatisch repariert werden können
<misterx> soll heißen: apt-get -f install wirft fehlermeldungen
<misterx> die behaupten, es wäre nicht genug platz auf dem gerät, was ich nicht ganz nachfollziehen kan
<misterx> +n
<stevieh> naja, dann zeig doch mal die Meldung und ein df -h in einem pastebin
<misterx> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419307/
<kubine> Title: apt-get › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> und dann gehst du mal auf /lib/modules und machst dort ein df -h .
<misterx> sek
<misterx>  cd /lib/modules && df -h ?
<misterx> (was hat der akt. ordner mit df zu tun…?)
<stevieh> df -h .
<stevieh> kannst auch df -h über alles machen, aber so siehst du auch gleich, wo du wirklich bist
<misterx> /dev/sda1        18G     15G  1,9G   90% /
<misterx> ah, kay
<stevieh> na, siehste
<jokrebel_> misterx: Zeig mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s" in nem Pastebin komplett her bitte.
<stevieh> na, ist doch alles klar, die platte ist voll.
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Sicher? "werden 218 MB Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt" passt jetzt aber doch eigentlöich locker in die freien 10%
<stevieh> ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich das gas ausgemacht hab, wenn ich 200 m von zuhause weg bin, aber die kombi aus der fehlermeldung und dem doch recht engen platz lassen mich schon drauf schliessen, dass es da - zumindest temporär - eng wird.
<jokrebel_> wobei 90% schon recht hoch ist und man da tatsächlich mal aufräumen sollte.
<stevieh> d.h. da fallen sicher noch ein paar alte kernchen rum, die man exen kann und dann passt das schon wieder
<stevieh> "Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar" ist schon eine ziemlich zuverlässige Meldung ;-)
<jokrebel_> steWo liest Du das?
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Wo liest Du das?
<misterx> ist schon im pastebin drin…
<misterx> z42 schon
<stevieh> mussu brauser nacht rechts scrollen.
<jokrebel_> hm ja - ok. Blöde Pastebin-Formatierung :-/
<misterx> ich hatte auch angenommen, dass die 10% eig ausreichen sollten
<misterx> aber ich ex mal alte kernel
<jokrebel_> misterx: Vielleicht reicht ja auch ein clean
<jokrebel_> erstmal
<misterx> jokrebel_: nope, war das erste, was ich gemacht habe ;)
<jokrebel_> misterx: Na dann mach das mal mit den "alte Kernel entfernen" wenns dann immer noch hakt aber bitte dann: > misterx: Zeig mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s" in nem Pastebin komplett her bitte.
<misterx> wird gemacht, danke
<misterx> ich frickel grad, bin auf ner veranstaltung, dauert ein paar sekunden ;)
<misterx> boah, das ding is böse zugelaufen… omg.
<misterx> bin mal ne halbe stunde oder so afk, danke für die hilfe schonmal
<stevieh> :-)
<misterx> re
<jokrebel_> misterx: Und?
<jsOS6> Hallo. Eine kurze Frage: Was sind denn die Vorteile von Archivprogrammen wie z. B. tar? Also z. B. der unterschied zwischen einem Ordner, der andere Ordner beinhaltet und einem tar-Archiv?
<Synchunk> 1) Archive sind im Normalfall komprimiert und verbrauchen weniger Speicherplatz
<Synchunk> 2) Archive können über das Internet als eine Datei heruntergeladen werden, das ist deutlich einfacher zu handhaben als jede Datei in einem Ordner einzeln herunterzuladen
<_moep_> bestes bsp sind dateien mit text, die werden dann viel kleiner
<stevieh> jsOS6: vor allem ist es eine Datei und nicht mehrere inkl der Struktur
<jsOS6> Der Hauptunterschied ist also, dass es nur eine Datei ist? Oder sind da noch andere Vor-/Nachteile
<stevieh> die rechte und die owner stimmen. ob komprimiert oder nicht, ist bei tar wählbar.
<Synchunk> Der größte Nachteil ist wohl, dass man Dateien jedes Mal entpacken muss, bevor man sie verwenden kann.
<stevieh> tar war mal ein "tape archiver".
<jsOS6> stevieh: Aber wenn man Dateien z. B. als Backup auf einen USB-Stick kopiert werden doch die Rechte etc. auch übernommen, oder?
<misterx> jokrebel_: ich war grad ne halbe stunde außer haus
<misterx> und sitze gerade in ner konferenz ;)
<stevieh> jsOS6: nö, wenn der das falsche dateisystem drauf hat eben nicht
<jsOS6> stehvieh: Wenn ich jetzt also ein Backup auf einen USB-Stick mache (Dateisystem: ext4) von einem Linux-System (ext4), dann werden alle Rechte etc. übernommen, oder? Wenn ich jetzt ein Backup auf einen USB-Stick mit z. B. Dateisystem NTFS mache von einem Linux (ext4) dann werden die Rechte NICHT übernommen?
<jsOS6> Und bei tar z. B. ist es egal?
<stevieh> genau
<jsOS6> Wie macht ihr grundsätzlich Backups von euren Daten? Einfach kopieren oder z. B. tar verwenden?
<stevieh> schau dir mal das eingebaute bei ubuntu an, das ist ziemlich schick. 
<jokrebel_> jsOS6: Ich nutze "komplette Partitions-Kopieen" und "Deja-Dup" für die wöchentliche Sicherung. 
<stevieh> genau, deja dup.
<stevieh> und dann hab ich noch ne zweite platte, die ich einfach alle paar wochen mal mit dd komplett rüberziehe
<NikP> Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem, ausführliche Beschreibungen und so findet ihr hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7784169/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<robert1_> NikP, hi, zeile 83
<NikP> Das Problem ist, dass noch 120 GB frei sind, die Meldung habe ich auch schon gesehen.
<robert1_> NikP, du meinst 120GB frei auf /, nicht auf /home?
<NikP> Ja, schon auf'm Stammverzeichnis.
<NikP> Home hab eh nicht auf einer separaten Partition.
<robert1_> NikP, hast du ein separates /boot?
<robert1_> NikP, hast du ein separates /boot?
<NikP> Jaaa, veilleicht sollte ich mal die 12 alten Kernel löschen... :D
<NikP> Werde ich erstmal tun.
<robert1_> NikP, gute idee
<misterx> hrhr. tue ich auch gerade :D
<misterx> nur… es sind mehr als 12. wesentlich mehr…
<misterx> jokrebel_: was sollte ich nochmal tun, wenn header löschen nicht tut?
<BlackMage> misterx: wie viele Kernel denn?
<misterx> viele?
<BlackMage> misterx: in Form einer Zahl
<misterx> linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic ist der erste
<misterx> zähl selbst ;)
<misterx> ich will *67 installieren.
<misterx> also… viele.
<jokrebel_> misterx: Du solltest nicht "header löschen" sondern "Kernel richtig deinstallieren"
<misterx> jokrebel_: ich wollte linux-image* und linux-headers* deinstallieren
<jokrebel_> misterx: Von was für einem Ubuntu reden wir denn eigentlich?
<misterx> sek
<misterx> Linux ixion 3.2.0-66-generic #99-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 30 20:54:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<misterx> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS sagt lsb_release
<jokrebel_> misterx: Das ist der Kernel. Was sagt "lsb_release -a" ?
<jokrebel_> und zum Kernel deinstallieren bist Du wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren beschrieben vorgegangen? Was sagt _jetzt_ df -h ?
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> ^^ misterx 
<jokrebel_> misterx: Und das was ich sehen wollte war "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s"
<misterx> jokrebel_: ich habe eine liste von linux-image* und linux-headers* erstellt
<misterx> und dann sudo apt-get remove --purge 'liste' probiert
<jokrebel_> misterx: Das ist aber nicht das empfohlen Vorgegehen um alte Kernel korrekt zu entsorgen denke ich.
<misterx> das empfohlene vorgehen umfasst ein klicki-bunti-tool, auf das ich gerade absolut nicht klarkomme ;)
<misterx> das lubuntu-software-center offenbart mir z.B. keine suchfunktion. ich bin da etwas… beschränkt, glaube ich
<koegs> man nimmt einfach den befehl aus "weitere möglichkeiten", dazu müsste man natürlich den artikel komplett lesen
<misterx> jokrebel_: ich sehe gerae, es IST das empfohlene vorgehen.
<misterx> und nein, ich habe natürlich NICHT mit wildcards operiert
<jokrebel_> misterx: Da finden sich durchaus auch Komandozeilen-Lösungen
<misterx> ich wollte dem channel jetzt nur gerade eine seitenlange paketliste ersparen
<koegs> !nopaste > misterx 
<kubine> misterx: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<koegs> oder einfach meine vorherige zeile lesen
<jokrebel_> misterx: NoPaste doch einfach mal alles was Du bisher getan hast - und auf das bereits 3 Mal eingeforderte update/dist-upgrade warte ich auch noch.... *seufz*
<misterx> jokrebel_: ja. kommt.
<NikP> Bevor ich mein System reboote, möchte ich von euch erst wissen, ob jetzt auch (endlich) alles OK ist. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7784277/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<misterx> ausgabe war, dass abhängigkeitsprobleme bestehen und ich doch bitte apt-get install -f (siehe auch pastebin) probieren soll
<misterx> dist-upgrade läuft gerade…
<misterx> koegs: und ob ich apt-get mit ner manuellen paketliste durchlaufen lasse oder ob ich es mit ner automatisch erstellten paketliste durchlaufen lasse, macht jetzt nochmal genau welchen unterschied?
<misterx> vor dem hintergrund der tatsache, dass apt-get aufgrund von paketabhängigkeitsprobleme die arbeit verweigert?
<koegs> ich hab nur gelesen das du versuchst kernel zu deinstallieren und da vertrau ich lieber dem befehl aus dem Wiki
<misterx> ah, okay. dann streich die frage, bitte entschuldige meine gereiztheit
<misterx> ich sitze gerade mit menschen in einem raum die mich dezent aufregen
<robert1_> NikP, zeile 81 hast du gesehen?
<misterx> tut mir leid, dass das grad rüberkam
<NikP> Öhmmm...
<robert1_> NikP, muss vielleicht nix heißen
<NikP> robert1_, Eigentlich wurde GRUB ja jetzt mehrmals neu konfiguriert.
<NikP> robert1_, Ich hoffe mal, dass jetzt beim neustart alles klappt, wenn nicht kann ich ja noch von den anderen 20er-Kerneln noch booten.
<robert1_> NikP, denk ich auch, zur not re-run grub
<jokrebel_> misterx: Kommt jetzt endlich ein bereits vor zwei Stunden angefordertes 11:18 < jokrebel_      > misterx: Zeig mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s" in nem Pastebin komplett her bitte
<jokrebel_> ???
 * jokrebel_ ist hier grade auch in nem (virtuellen) Raum wo ihn was "aufregt"
<misterx> jokrebel_: ja. kommt.
<jokrebel_> nachg 2 Stunden...
<misterx> jokrebel_: bitte entschuldige.
<jokrebel_> *wart*
<misterx> jokrebel_: der befehl läuft noch
<misterx> der uplink hier ist nicht der beste und der prozessor ist nen single-core
<misterx> der auf nen gig ram oder so zugreift. dauert noch ein paar minuten. sorry
<jokrebel_> keine Entschuldigungen - Fakten!
<misterx> das war keine entschuldigung, das war ein fakt ;P
<koegs> lassen wir doch einfach die diskussionen und warten bis er was verwertbares postet, dann sehen wir weiter :)
<jokrebel_> Countdown läuft...
<misterx> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419312/
<kubine> Title: apt-get › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> koegs: Nunja - ich beweise seit 23 Stunden Geduld....
<jokrebel_> 2 bis 3
<NikP> robert1_, Yeah, läuft :D  Zitat: "Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until April 2017."
<robert1_> NikP, herzlichen glückwunsch
<NikP> robert1_, War das ironisch gemeint?
<robert1_> NikP, wieso?
<NikP> robert1_, Tja, hat sich so angehört ;)
<misterx> NikP: text2speech algorithmus wechseln? :P
<misterx> jokrebel_: link bekommen? oder hab ich endgültig verkackt?
<jokrebel_> misterx: Zeile 154 sagt, dass es vielleicht vorerst besser wäre extras.ubuntu.com aus den Quellen mal zu deaktivieren würd ich meinen.
<misterx> reicht dafür auskommentieren in der sources.list?
<jokrebel_> oder nen anderen Server versuchen
<jokrebel_> misterx: Jo
<misterx> lass mich mal ein paar min @server im wiki nachschauen, dann krieg ich das ggf sauberer gelöst, aye?
<jokrebel_> misterx: Kein Stress - ist nicht mein Problem - ob Du das heute oder nächstes Jahr löst ist mir (leider nicht ;-) wurscht.
<jokrebel_> </OT>
<robert1_> ich find die funktion von synaptic gut http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2014jpfs1.png
<misterx> robert1_: danke für den hinweis. ist hier aber nicht installiert, installation würde aufgrund ewig lahmen uplinks ewig dauern und überhaupt. ;)
<misterx> hm. lüge. ist sogar hier.
<misterx> bin trotzdem mal ein paar min afk.
<jokrebel_> schon wieder...
<nasenbaer73> huch
 * jokrebel_ ist dann doch erstmal wieder weg, da da nichts zu kommen scheint. Viel Erfolg noch!
<misterx> jokrebel_: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419317/
<kubine> Title: apt-get › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<misterx>  das war jetzt nochmal apt-get -f install
<misterx> gnarf, c&p fehler
<misterx> lasse jetzt mal das update/upgrade durchlaufen
<misterx> und auch da wieder die abhängigkeitsprobleme
<misterx> trotz entfernens der fragl. quelle
<stevieh> tja, kommt ja immer noch dass der speicher nicht reicht...
<misterx> stevieh: ja.
<stevieh> dann reicht der speicher wohl nicht
<ich> hallo mein problem ist ich komme nur ins terminal nicht mehr in X ebene
<misterx> ich: tail /var/log/syslog
<misterx> → pastebin
<ich> moment
<misterx> ,pastebin ich
<misterx> hm. oder war das nen punkt? kluge menschen mit bot-bedienungs-skill, versorgt den "ich" doch mal mit nem pastebin
<ich> was meinen sie
<misterx> dass du die ausgabe bitte nicht hier in den chat postest, sondern dafür ein pastebin benutzt
<misterx> z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Loetmichel> !pastebin
<kubine> Loetmichel: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Loetmichel> ;-)
<misterx> ah, ein rufzeichen wars.
<misterx> Loetmichel: vielen dank. :)
<Loetmichel> np
<Guest83046> moin leute ich bräuchte mal spontan input von jemanden: und zwar möchte ich mein yahama usb soundinterface zum laufen zu bringen wie hier: http://linuxaudio.org/mailarchive/lad/2013/2/23/197831 muss ich tatsächlich den ganzen kernel neu kompilieren oder kann ich auch nur den "treiber" reinkompilieren? 
<kubine> Title: Re: [LAD] Support for Steinberg UR22 (Yamaha USB chipset 0499:1509)? | Linuxaudio.org (at linuxaudio.org)
<misterx> wie schlecht ist die idee, alte kernelmodule manuell aus /usr/lib/modules zu löschen, ohne über apt zu gehen?
<ich> brauche wohl jemanden der sich das mal aus der ferne anschaut ist das möglich kenne mich im terminal kaum aus bin noch einsteiger
<misterx> hast du einen browser für die konsole?
<stevieh> misterx: solange es nicht dein laufender kernel ist, nur halb schlecht.
<ich> bita mal den befehl ich schaue
<misterx> stevieh: ich bin blöd, aber nicht völlig geisteskrank ;)
<stevieh> Guest83046: im prinzip müsstest du auch nur die module neu bauen können, aber bleibt sich auch fast gleich, weil du schon die Kernelsourcen nehmen musst.
<misterx> ich: lynx http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lynx
<kubine> Title: Lynx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<misterx> wenn es nicht tut: sudo apt-get install lynx-cur
<misterx> ich gehe davon aus, dass du gerade auf der gleichen maschine im terminal sitzt
<Guest83046> stevieh danke
<ich> wie kann ich eine browser starten
<misterx> ich: "lynx http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lynx"
<misterx> dann hast du einen browser im textmodus
<misterx> wenn das paket nicht installiert ist, kannst du es per sudo apt-get install lynx-cur installieren
<misterx> dann kannst du schonmal im wiki schauen, ob dein problem vielleicht bekannt ist
<misterx> stevieh: wie würde ich das im nachgang reparieren?
<ich> da kommt meldung ich müsse den dpkg manell configurieren
<misterx> ich: oookay?
<ich> ich erhalte sei meldung ich müsse den dpkg manel einstellen was mache ich
<ich> nein
<misterx> ich: was sagt die meldung genau?
<ich> Der dpkg-prozess wurde unterbrochen ich musse den dpkg maneull configurieren
<Conan179> wie kann ich über eine vnc verbindung die zwischenablage nutzten?
<Conan179> ubuntu 12.04
<ich> wieder da
<ich> wie kann ich meinen Grafig treiber reparieren
<stevieh> ich: hattest du schon grundsätzlich dein problem gepostet? was hastdu denn für eine Grafik und was startet denn nicht?
<TheMechanist> ich: was das dpkg problem angeht: Häufig hilft ein "sudo dpkg --configure -a" bei so etwas. aber ohne die genau meldung kann man das schlecht bewerten. Der befehl arbeitet einfach nur unbearbeitete packete ab. So etwas hilft wenn z.B. beim systemupdate der process manuell abgebrochen wurde/abstürtzt. 
<TheMechanist> Gibts ne möglichkeit für in logs ohne grafische oberfläche auf pastebin oder etwas ähnliches zu befördern?
<stevieh> für in?
<TheMechanist> sry *ihn/sie
<stevieh> für sie?
<TheMechanist> konnte bisher kein geschlecht ausmachen, dachte gehe auf nummer sicher ;)
<stevieh> na, dann wäre ein h auch passend in in.
<TheMechanist> in der tat. da haben meine deutschkenntnisse mal wieder kurz ausgesetzt ;) ich sollte aber vlt auch mal hexchat's korrektur auf deutsch umstellen :D
<stevieh> und der rest steht im topic
<andrk> hallo :)
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> find . -maxdepth 2 -name \*.rar -exec unrar {} \;
<stevieh> subz3r0: wenn du es ein wenig umschreibst, kannst du ja unrar im jerweiligen verzeichnis auspacken.
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Woher wusstest Du was er uns damit sagen wollte?
<stevieh> jokrebel_: eine magische transferleistung über das mitlesen in zwei chatfenstern gleichzeitig ;-)
<jokrebel_> Super - und der ganz-normale-hier-Mitleser bleibt mal wieder außen vor...
<subz3r0> stevieh: genau das hatte ich vor
<subz3r0> aber wie? :)
<jokrebel_> subz3r0: Danke, dass keiner die Frage kennt.
<stevieh> subz3r0: ich bin ja nicht der shell fuzzi, ich mach das schnell in perl. Aber sicher was mit basename, dirname, push, pop oder so...
<stevieh> (18:00:47) subz3r0: wie stelle ich es denn an, dass er die files nicht im . entpackt, sondern in den ordnern wo die rars liegen? :)
<subz3r0> genau :)
<subz3r0> lösung: find . -maxdepth 2 -name \*.rar -execdir unrar e {} \;
<subz3r0> :)
<stevieh> schön
<p01nt3r> nabend. ich scheitere an einem ansich wahrscheinlich simplen problem: ich möchte einen multi-boot pc und einen reinen ubuntu-pc via netzwerk miteinander verbinden. mache ich das am besten mit nfs oder per samba? wo sind die unterschiede? was empfehlt ihr? was ist einfacher?
<bekks> p01nt3r: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Heimnetzwerk
<kubine> Title: Heimnetzwerk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lbd2003> Hi, ich versuche meine Soundkarte zum laufen zu bringen. Hab die Datei linux-source-3.13.0/sound/usb$ quirks-table.h entsprechend erweitert. Sollte das Gerät jetzt nicht in make menuconfig auftauchen? Es geht um http://linux-audio.4202.n7.nabble.com/Support-for-Steinberg-UR22-Yamaha-USB-chipset-0499-1509-td82888.html#a90357
<jokrebel_> lbd2003: Normalere Wegen klappen nicht?
<jokrebel_> *Wege
<bekks> lbd2003: Nein, sollte es nicht. Wieso sollte es denn deiner Meinung nach?
<bekks> lbd2003: Und hast du auch den ganzen Thread gelesen? :)
<lbd2003> bekks: ja habe ich bekks:) Warum? Also ich bin nicht der Meinung das es sollte, ich habe kein Plan!Bin ein echter noob und mir ist der Ablauf nicht ganz klar. Reicht es den die Änderung einzufügen, dann ne config über cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config  zu machen und dann make-kpkg --initrd buildpackage 
 * jokrebel_ denkt dass man als "noob" nicht unbedingt als erstes mit make und so rummachen sollte.
<jokrebel_> lbd2003: Wo ist denn das _eigentliche_ Problem und von welchem Ubuntu reden wir?
<bekks> lbd2003: Da du genau nichts an der Konfiguration des MEnüs änderst, wird da auch kein Menüeintrag auftauchen.
<lbd2003> jokrebel_: ok. Ubuntu 14.04 3.13.0-30-generic das eigentliche Problem: Reicht es denn, die Änderung einzufügen, dann ne config über cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config zu machen und dann make-kpkg --initrd buildpackage zu kompilieren? Mal davon abgesehn ob das Ding danach funzt oder nicht. Ist der weg der richtige?
<bekks> lbd2003: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung
<kubine> Title: Kompilierung › Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lbd2003> ok Leute danke. Den Eintrag habe ich natürlich gelesen, heißt das also ja? Mach ich es richtig ? Sry bin mir einfach nur unsicher
<jokrebel_> lbd2003: Bist Du jetzt "noob" oder kennst Du dich mit komnpilieren aus? Und erzähl doch mal von dem _eigentlichen_ Problem dem Du per neuem selbstgepackenem Kernel versucht herr zu werden.
<jokrebel_> vielleicht gäbe es ja auch einfachere Lösungen.
<lbd2003> jokrebel_: Ich kenne mich NICHT mit kompilieren aus. Die Soundkarte wird als USB Device erkannt: lsusb: Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0499:1509 Yamaha Corp. Als Soundkarte wird sie nicht erkannt: cat /proc/asound/cards 
<lbd2003>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<lbd2003>                       HDA NVidia at 0xd3480000 irq 21
<jokrebel_> lbd2003: Welches Ubuntu?
<lbd2003> jokrebel_: Ubuntu 14.04 3.13.0-30-generic
<lbd2003> Laut Internet wird das Ding nicht unterstützt. Hier taucht ein Patch auf der das die Karte wenigstens mal zum Laufen bekommt. http://linux-audio.4202.n7.nabble.com/Support-for-Steinberg-UR22-Yamaha-USB-chipset-0499-1509-td82888.html#a90357 
<jokrebel_> lbd2003: In den Audioeinstellungen und auf der Konsole per alsamixer schon alles überprüft?
<jokrebel_> lbd2003: Erste Anlaufstelle für Ubuntu-Probleme sollte immer das Ubuntuusers-Wiki sein. Nicht irgendwelche dubiosen Google-Treffer. IMHO
<jokrebel_> lbd2003: Was sagt lsusb gzw. lspci über die Soundkarte?
<lbd2003> jokrebel_: lsusb: Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0499:1509 Yamaha Corp.jokrebel_: 
<lbd2003> jokrebel_: In den Audioeinstellungen taucht das Gerät nicht auf, alsa schau ich mir jetzt mal an
<lbd2003> jokrebel_: In alsa auch nicht verfügbar
<jokrebel_> hmm
<lbd2003> nochmal die Frage generel zum kompilieren: Reicht es denn, die Änderung einzufügen, dann ne config über cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config zu machen und dann make-kpkg --initrd buildpackage zu kompilieren? Mal davon abgesehn ob das Ding danach funzt oder nicht. Ist der weg der richtige?
<lbd2003> ok leute. Ich habs gerafft, danke: This is a kernel patch, that means, to use it, you need to fetch the kernel source, edit them and rebuild the kernel.
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-13
<Perzeus> unity.Scope.scopes.T949297497189 ist das ein spionage file?
<LupusE> g'nabend
<gjs80> Hallo. Eine Frage: Wenn man an einen Computer (Windows/iOS/Linux) einen USB-Stick anschließt und Daten vom Computer auf den Stick kopiert. Wird das eigentlich irgendwo geloggt bzw. kann man im Nachhinein nachvollziehen, was kopiert wurde?
<stevieh1> gjs80: nein, im normalfall nicht.
<stevieh1> das könnte man sicher irgendwie hin bekommen, aber im normalfall nicht
<gjs80> stehvieh1: Also dass ein USB-Stick angeschlossen wurde, wird geloggt. Aber was dann gemacht wird nicht?
<stevieh1> yep.
<gjs80> Noch eine allgemeine Frage an euch: Nutzt ihr eigl. OTR auch für IRC-Chats?
<eer> Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich das tote link zu amule aus meinem KDE Startmenu entfernen kann?
<jokrebel> gjs80: Im IRC wird meist öffentlich geredet, da macht das eher keinen Sinn dann. Aber es ist wohl auch eher ein Thema für den Offtioic-Kanal, wenn schon.
<_moep_> gjs80: OTR ist im IRC nicht möglich, da die Zeichenlänge die Anzahl der Bytes im RFC1459 übertrifft
<gjs80> stevieh1: Aber wenn man Daten kopiert, wird ja das als Dateizugriff gewertet und somit kann man das ja doch nachvollziehen. Oder kann man das irgendwie aus stellen?
<stevieh1> gjs80: damit weisst du noch lange nicht, wo das hin ist?
<gjs80> stevieh1: Nein, aber wenn man weiß, dass z. B. gestern Abend um 1 Uhr jemand was kopiert hat, weiß man genau welche Daten betroffen waren.
<testdr> gjs80: den Dateizugriff kann man normalerweise nicht nachvollziehen -- es gibt aber Möglichkeiten alles Mögliche zu protokollieren -- was Du meinst, ist wahrscheinlich das Ändern des Zeitstempels im Verzeichniseintrag..
<gjs80> testdr: Also bei mir wird wenn ich «stat DATEI« eingebe, das Zugriffsdatum geändert, wenn ich diese Datei davor kopiert habe
<testdr> gjs80: und wenn Du nur ein "touch" machst? Was ändert sich dann?
<gjs80> "touch DATEI" ändert ZUGRIFF/MODIFIZIERT/GEÄNDERT
<gjs80> auf die aktuelle Zeit
<testdr> gjs80: und .. wurde dabei auf die DAten(den Dateninhalt der Datei) zugegriffen?
<gjs80> testdr: Nein, natürlich nicht. Was ich aber meine: Wenn ich weiß, dass gestern um 1 Uhr jemand Dateien von meinem Rechner kopiert hat, dann kann ich im Nachhinein nachvollziehen, welche Dateiein betroffen waren
<testdr> gjs80: nur wenn der nicht versucht hat es zu verbergen .. und das willst Du nicht wahrhaben ..
<gjs80> testdr: Du meinst verbergen mittels «touch«?
<testdr> gjs80: NEIN! Das war ein Hinweis darauf, dass die Zeitstempel etwas anzeigen, was nicht auf einen Datenzugriff bezogen sein muss und dann gilt auch das Umgekehrte, dass man auf Daten zugreifen kann ohne dass sich die Zeitstempel ändern ... oder eben, sie anschließen auf die alten Werte gesetzt werden ...
<gjs80> testdr: Wann wird denn z. B. beim Kopieren der Zeitstempel NICHT verändert?
<gjs80> testdr: Also z. B. »copy -p«
<testdr> gjs80: z.B. wenn eine Datenpartition mit der Option noatime .. ge-mounted wurd ... und dann noch andere
<david_1234567891> kennt sich jemand mit xbmc aus??
<k1l_> stell am besten deine frage (oder hau einfach wieder ab....)
<BlackMage> meine Paketverwaltung funktioniert nicht mehr richtig
<jokrebel> BlackMage: zeig mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" als erstes und vielleicht noch ein "uname -a" und "lsb_release -a"
 * jokrebel wendet sich dann mal wieder anderen Dingen zu....
<BlackMage> jokrebel: ich habs schon selber gelöst
<jokrebel> schön dass man das dann auch mal erfährt ^^
<BlackMage> jokrebel: mit einer Quelle war irgendwas nicht in Ordnung
<bekks> Das ist ja eine genaue Beschreibung :)
<C00lZ3r0> Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Randr denke ich.
<C00lZ3r0> Ich nutze den proprietären nvidia treiber
<C00lZ3r0> und will auch meine xorg.conf nutzen
<C00lZ3r0> das funktioniert auch soweit
<C00lZ3r0> aber nach nem Systemstart wird meine Laufzeitkonfiguration wieder zurückgesetzt (so nach 1-2mins)
<C00lZ3r0> und randr ist ja für die konfiguration zuständig
<C00lZ3r0> kann man das abschalten oder gibts ne bessere Lösung?
<bekks> Wieso setzt du die gewünschten Optionen nicht mit nvidia-settings?
<C00lZ3r0> mach ich ja
<C00lZ3r0> und speicher es als xorg.conf
<C00lZ3r0> ich will es nur nicht bei jedem sstemstart machen
<jokrebel> und ENTER ist kein Satzzeichen.
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: weißt willst Du damit sagen? Nach 1-2 Minuten wird zurückgesetzt? Springt da die Auflösung einfach in einen anderen Modus oder was?
<bekks> C00lZ3r0: Dann brauchen wir mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a", "uname -a", "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" in einem Pastebin bitte. Und die xorg.conf auch.
<jokrebel> C00lZ3r0: Wenn man das über die NVidia-Settings korrekt abspeichert muss man das auch nicht nach jedem Neustart wieder neu machen.
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: jokrebel: Hi, naja also ich weiß das man es nicht immer abspeichern muss, aber nach dem Login wird die Konfiguration richtig geladen (Multidesktop), nach einiger Zeit wird die Laufzeitkonfiguration aber überschrieben. Also ich habe 3 Bildschirme (1 2 3), mit meiner Konfiguration ist es in der richtigen Reihenfolge. Nach nen paar Momenten wird alles umkonfiguriert sodass es dann (2 3 1) ist
<bekks> C00lZ3r0: Und wir brauchen die angefragten Ausgaben in einem Pastebin :)
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: und ich habe im Wiki gelesen das randr die Konfiguration des Xservers übernimmt
<BaraMGB> Moin
<C00lZ3r0> bekks: ich weiß ^^ bin net erste mal hier und kann Topic lesen ;-)
<BaraMGB> Ich bin gerade in der Konsole per SSH mit meinem Server verbunden. Wie kann ich jetzt eine Datei hoch oder runter laden? Mit cp nehme ich mal an, aber wohin?
<C00lZ3r0> am besten scp
<testdr> scp = ssh-copy .. siehe man-page ...
<BaraMGB> Danke :)
<jokrebel> BaraMGB: oder sftp nutzen
<C00lZ3r0> sftp = scp?
<jokrebel> nein
<jokrebel> sftp = ftp über ssh
<C00lZ3r0> scp startet doch auch nur den sftp dinst
<C00lZ3r0> dienst
<C00lZ3r0> hatte das nur mal vor nen aar jahren ma gesehen als ich was kopiert habe
<jokrebel> C00lZ3r0: Für ftp gibt es komfortable Frontends (die meist auch sftp können) - scp ist eher was, wenn man mal schnell eine Datei per ssh rüberschieben will IMHO. Und ENTER ist immer noch kein Ersatz für vollständige Sätze mit Satzzeichen. IRC kann bis zu 512 Zeichen pro Post!
<C00lZ3r0> jokrebel: Du kannst es mir noch so oft sagen, ich werde es trotzdem nicht in einem Char ändern ....
<jokrebel> C00lZ3r0: Klar. Alle anderen haben sich natürlich _Deinen_ Gepflogenheiten anzupassen. Wie konnt ich nur...
<C00lZ3r0> jokrebel: das nicht aber du kannst nicht jeden zwingen, sich DEINEN "Gepflogenheiten" anzupassen ...
<jokrebel> C00lZ3r0: Sieh es eher als IRC-Gepflogenheit.
<jokrebel> C00lZ3r0: Siehe im speziellen auch einen Unterpunkt von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC#Tipps-zur-besseren-Kommunikation
<kubine> Title: IRC › LocoTeam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<C00lZ3r0> Gibt es einen Befehl zum neuladen der Konffigurationsdatei des xservers?
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: nein - aber alle neueren X11-Server sind zum Teil automatisch konfigurierbar -- siehe z.B. die maus-erkennung. Du solltest mit Deiner Hardware erst einmal mit nur 2 Bildschirmen probieren um sicher zu stellen, dass nicht einer Probleme beim Betrieb macht und deshalb - weil auf einmal einer wie ausgeschaltet ist - die Konfiguration umgestellt wird ...
<C00lZ3r0> testdr: müsste es denn nicht wieder umgestellt werden, bzw nach dem Neukonfigurieren mit nvidia-settings iwann wieder passieren?
<testdr> C00lZ3r0: dazu gibt es keine weiteren Antworten von mir - entweder Du versuchst das Problem einzugrenzen oder fragst eben weiter ...
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-06
<Buebsche> hallo
<Buebsche> ich habe ein problem mit meinem netzwerk-adapter. die verbindung zum netzwerk ist sehr langsam. ich weiß nicht, wie ich mit dem problem umgehen soll.
<Buebsche> kann mir jemand helfen?
<tuor> Buebsche, beschreibe dein Problem bitte genauer zB: Hardware, OS (mit Version), genutzte Treiber & Netzwertools. Dann wird dir vielleicht jemand helfen koennen.
<Buebsche> ich benötige dafür leider anleitung. ich kenne die befehle nicht im einzelnen. aber ich habe ubuntu 14.04 LTS gerade frisch auf einem notebook installiert. netzwerkadpater ist von intel, genaue typenbezeichnung weiß ich nicht.
<MightyBroccoli> hallo Bubsche :) wie genau hast du den festgestellt das die verbindung sehr langsam ist ? 
<Buebsche> der netzwerkzugriff ist extrem langsam auf verschiedene weisen. webseiten öffnen sich mit großer verzögerung, downloads gehen nicht über 10 kbp/s und den zugriff auf netzwerk-ressourcen teste ich grad.
<dadrc> Smells like packet loss.
<MightyBroccoli> Gibt es noch andere Quellen die eine mögliche Verzögerung der Leitungskapazität zur Folge hätten. Also Video Streams oä auf anderen Geräten ?
<Buebsche> nein.
<dadrc> Buebsche: Mach  mal ein Terminal auf, gib `ping -c10 google.de`, warte ab, bis das durchgelaufen ist, und sag uns, was bei der Statistik am Ende steht
<MightyBroccoli> gute idee :)
<dadrc> und klar, ist nicht die einzige mögliche ursache, aber irgendwie müssen wir ja anfangen :)
<Buebsche> schon klar. mit dem netzwerk ist aber alles in ordnung.
<Buebsche> ping kommt gleich. einen moment geduld.
<dadrc> joa, kein Stress =)
<Buebsche> schonmal zur info: in der systemüberwachung ist maximale verbindungsrate 70 kiB/s.
<Buebsche> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9609ms
<Buebsche> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 14.131/16.275/21.680/2.247 ms
<Buebsche> das ist das ergebnis vom ping.
<MightyBroccoli> ok damit ist packet loss erstmal vom tisch
<MightyBroccoli> Könntest du uns sagen was für eine Karte verbaut ist ? mit "lspci | grep -i ethernet"
<Buebsche> übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten im lan gehen nicht über 80 kiB/s.
<Buebsche> das ist ein wlan-apdater.
<Buebsche> das notebook hat kein lan-anschluss.
<Buebsche> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)
<Buebsche> oh, aus irgendeinem grund geht der lokale zugriff jetzt auf 2,4 MiB/s.
<Buebsche> bisher eine minute lang relativ stabil.
<Buebsche> ist aber ein downstream von einer größeren datei.
<Buebsche> hilft aber nicht beim zugriff aufs web.
<Buebsche> jetzt gehts auch mit einem datei-download schneller...
<Buebsche> hm... ob da updates gezogen wurden?
<Buebsche> download ist sogar bei maximaler dsl-geschwindigkeit.
<Buebsche> hm...
<MightyBroccoli> ein wirklich nützliches programm für die console tcptrack, über die paket quellen zu erhalten. Zeigt die aktuellen Verbindungen an und die genutzten ressourcen.
<MightyBroccoli> einfach mit install tcptrack. Das programm läuft in der console und wird mit tcptrack -i <gewünschtes interface>>
<MightyBroccoli> gestartet.
<Buebsche> tja, jetzt geht es wieder schneller. das scheint wohl tatsächlich ein download im hintergrund gewesen zu sein.
<koegs> nethogs ist da unter umständen etwas aufschlussreicher als tcptrack
<MightyBroccoli> viele os machen das gerne ungefragt im Hintergrund updates ziehen oä. da hilft so ein programm weiter :)
<Buebsche> verstehe. naja, liegt halt nahe. das system ist ja grad erst aufgesetzt worden.
<MightyBroccoli> stimmt vll ist nethogs da tatsächlich die bessere wahl
<Buebsche> wenn es jetzt so weiter läuft, spare ich mir die beiden programme aber wohlwissentlich. ;-)
<Buebsche> trotzdem danke für die hilfe!
<Buebsche> also entweder updates oder cia. ich tippe aber auf a.
<Buebsche> ;-)
<MightyBroccoli> :)
<MightyBroccoli> ach damit muss man immer rechnen ich plaziere gerne mal rechtschreibfehler für die netten mitarbeiter der nsa die müssen schließlich auch was davon haben, das sie meinen kram lesen müssen 
<Fuchs> das ist die wohl schlechteste Ausrede aller Zeiten
<Fuchs> zusammen mit fehlender Interpunktion, Gross- und Kleinschreibung und einigen Fehlern macht es das wirklich scheusslich fuer Leser. 
<MightyBroccoli> :D
<Amm0n> Hey Fuchs, Gross is gross. It's groß. :P
<MightyBroccoli> shots fired :D
<Fuchs> Amm0n: mein Duden meint gross
<Fuchs> Amm0n: das ß wurde hier vor Jahrzehnten abgeschafft. 
<Amm0n> Fuchs, hier ist es mit ß: http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/grosz
<Fuchs> Hier nicht (Schweiz)
<MightyBroccoli> Ich bin mir nicht sicher wo genau hier sein soll, also die allgemeine deutsche rechtschreibung sieht das ß glaube immer noch vor.
<Fuchs> deswegen haben wir schlicht auch kein ß auf der Tastatur 
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, das waere eher ein Thema fuer -offtopic 
<LupusE> hi
<Rvnhrt>  hallo, hat noch jemand das problem, dass rhythmbox laut top 200% cpu schluckt?
<Rvnhrt> nutze 14.04
<bekks> Was genau ist das Problem?
<bekks> Ist es nur die Anzeige in top? Oder tatsächlich ein zugrunde liegendes Problem?
<Rvnhrt> hat sich erledigt, hing wohl mit einer fehlerhaften erweiterung zusammen
<Rvnhrt> zumindest kann ich das gerade nicht reproduzieren
<smeexs> gibt es eine möglichst einfache möglichkeit wie ich von einem 12.04 desktop auf einen 14.04 desktop (remote desktop) zugreifen kann 
<stevieh> smeexs: vnc?
<Amm0n> smeexs, ssh oder wenn du es graphisch magst x2 go oder NoMachineNX
<smeexs> thx , schau ich mir mal an
<stevieh> sachtmal, was trägt man denn heute, wenn man auf so nem modernen gnome unity teil ne funktion haben will, dass er z.B. samba server nur im heimnetz an hat
<dadrc> sudo stop smbd?
<stevieh> früher hiess das mal whereami und war richtig schick...
<stevieh> haha. genau back to manual mode ;-)
<dadrc> Mein 14.04 hat whereami noch
<stevieh> aber das spielt glaub ich nicht so prall mit NM zusammen, oder?
<dadrc> keine ahnung
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whereami/+bug/486406 ← da ist ein script für die integration
<jokrebel> gnome unity kenn ich gar nicht. Entweder Gnome ODER Unity dacht ich immer stevieh 
<stevieh> mussichmalausprobieren
<stevieh> wegisser
<dadrc> gnomunity?
<stevieh> ich hab da eh noch nie begriffen, was da was ist. Das unity nimmt ja einiges von gnome3
<dadrc> gnome 3 is gnome
<dadrc> unity is gtk-apps + compiz
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-07
<pog> moin, ich stelle die Frage hier: gibt es ein archiv-programm - ich möchte die Sachen in archiv stecken, mit den vollen Pfaden (wo sich das im System befindet). Auf der anderen Seite möchte ich das dann wieder so auspacken. Es sind Scripte, configs, auch rc.local was ich so als Block nachführen will (in "ziemlcih ähnlichen Systemen mit gleicher OS-Version).
<pog> am einfachsten wäre ein grafisches Tool, wo man die einzelnen Files selektieren könnte. 
<pog> tar -cjf beispiel.tar.bz2 test example  (bsp aus ubuntu - ev. kann man absolute Pfade angeben, und das wäre die Lösung, hab bis anhin ausser mal was entpackt nie mit archiven gearbeitet).
<pog> komme ich mit tar so zum Ziel (wie kann ich dann recherchieren). 
<geser> pog: wenn du tar absolute Pfade zum archivieren nennst, dann wird das auch so ins tar geschrieben (wenn du das führenede / auch haben willst, dann brauchst du die Option -P, ansonsten wird es entfernt)
<geser> und dann das tar auf dem Zielsystem in / entpacken lassen
<pog> kann man dann mehrfach was reincopieren, wenn man noch was ergänzen möchte?
<pog> wahrscheinlich kann man jedem bestehenden Archiv neue Sachen reinschieben, denke ich. 
<pog> ich probiere mal etwas aus...
<geser> tar --concatenate (oder kürzer -A)
<geser> append tar files to an archive
<pog> super probier die sachen gleich aus, aber das sollte zum Ziel führen, besten Dank!
<geser> vielleicht wäre --append (-r) besser (append files to the end of an archive)
<pog> geser: ich werde mir den tar befehl nun genau ansehen, wichtig ist, dass ich weiss, dass er zum meinem Ziel führen kann, danke für die Hints.
<bekks> pog: Tools die das tun was du möchtest: tar, zip, cpio, dar, star, und noch einige mehr.
<pog> ich probier mal tar
<pog> das mit tar ist mir nun fast klar. Allerdings sehe ich beim ansehen "tar -t" und engrampa nicht ob es mit -P gepackt wurde. 
<pog> wenn ich es anschaue, kann ich auch -P angeben oder nicht. Ich denke mir, es macht nicht soviel sinn beim packen -P anzugeben, eher beim auspacken den Ort. 
<pog> oder man begibt sich in das entsprechende Dir (ist wahrscheinlich identisch). 
<bekks> Nun, die man page sagt sehr genaues zu -P
<bekks> Wenn root tar ausführt, wird automatisch -P ergänzt, wenn User tar ausführt, dann nicht.
<bekks> Es macht sehr wohl sehr viel Sinn -P beim Packen anzugeben, je nachdem welcher User tar zum Packen benutzt
<pog> in diesem FAll klar, danke
<pog> ist sogar praktisch so
<bekks> pog: Und die Prüfung auf -P ist auch sehr einfach - steht ein vollständiger Pfad bei -t, ist die Antwort klar. :)
<pog> ich sehe jetzt grad dass tar -t anzeigt, ob die / da, resp. weg sind.
<pog> jetzt geht's langsam, danke für die Unterstützung.
<pog> (eigentlich basics:-)
<pog> zuerst versuchte ich das über Engrampa, scheint nicht so intuitiv zu sein um was zu erstellen... aber zur Kontrolle taugt es, wenn man über einen grafischen Filebrowser geht
<bekks> Was ist Engrampa?
<bekks> Und in einer Konsole gibts keine Grafik :)
<pog> ja, es muss auf der console laufen. 
<bekks> Also fällt Engrampa aus wegen ist nicht.
<bekks> Bleibt also tar -t
<pog> es hat mich immer abgeschreckt, aber die Befehle unterschieden sich ja nur durch einen Buchstabe.
<sdx32> tar --list # tut das gleiche. Man kann immer die langen Optionen verwenden, wenn vorhanden.
<pog> sdx32: ja ist weniger fehleranfällig.
<pog> /tmp/crontab.V5xkKg/crontab    - wenn ich crontab -e mache, wird diese Datei editiert (ein Eintrag auf User ebene). Ich moechte den Crontabeintrag von einen Rechner auf den anderen copieren ohne manuell ueber crontab -e zu gehen. 
<pog> Ich sehe bis anhin nicht, wie dieser Eintrag mit den anderen crontag einträgen in Zusammenhang steht. 
<sdx32> pog: lies die Section "files" von man crontab
<pog> danke, mache ich gleich.
<pog> wohl ist es dann für mich fast einfacher, wenn ich den Eintrag in /etc/cron.hourly vornehm, das kann könnte ich besser replizieren. 
<pog> es darf als root laufen, kein Problem.
<pog> oder man kann es ja mit irgend einem Benutzer starten.
<pog> ich seh grad es gibt eine cron.d wo hoffentlich ausgelesen wird.
<nagetier> pog, "Neben der /etc/crontab werden auch alle Dateien im Verzeichnis /etc/cron.d/ von Cron gelesen. Dieses Verzeichnis ist dafür gedacht, dass Pakete, die eigene Cronjobs mitbringen, diese ablegen können. Es wird empfohlen, für eigene Cronjobs die /etc/crontab zu verwenden."
<nagetier> Quelle : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CRON
<pog> nagetier: ja genau, diesen Satz hab ich auch gelesen, scheint also genau, was ich brauche.
<pog> so nun die ultimativen Tests...
<pog> nagetier: der zeite Teil des Satzes ist für ich allerdings missverständlich...
<pog> ist cron.d nur für automatische Sachen, ähnliches wäre ja auch in /apt/sources.list.d der Vorteil ist halt, dass man etwas eindeutige reinschreiben kann, ohne dass etwas editiert werden muss.
<bekks> cron.d ist für Dateien gedacht.
<bekks> Man will ja nicht immer alles in die crontab eines Users reinnageln.
<pog> eben
<bekks> Genau. Das beantwortet deine Frage.
<pog> Es wird       ? _moep_          
<pog>                           empfohlen, für eigene Cronjobs die /etc/crontab zu verwenden." (Zitat von ubuntu eintrag)
<bekks> _eigene_ == die eines Users. cron.d -> Für alles was das System betrifft.
<pog> da ist wahrscheinlich cron.d nciht ausgeschlossen, aber merkwürdig formuliert.
<pog> o.k.
<pog> danke
<nagetier> schließe ich ein Android 4.4 an 15.04 unter Xfce an, kann ich weder Bilder der Kamera öffnen (libmtp-Fehler: Unbekannter Fehler) noch Videos von diesem abspielen (VLC: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler) .. fehlt mir da ein Paket in der Grundinstallation?
<nagetier> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mtp - wird es lösen, danke
<nagetier> Tat es leider nicht. 'mtpfs' wurde nachinstalliert, das Gerät wird wie auch schon zuvor unter mtp://[usb:002,013]/ erkannt, Dateien sind sichtbar, aber weder Bilder, Musik noch Videos lassen sich abspielen.. jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag?
<nagetier> Dss Phone wurde nach der Installation von 'mtpfs' neu angeschlossen.
<nagetier> *Das
<nagetier> An USB, btw.
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> nagetier: 4.4.was?
<nagetier> jokrebel, moment, muss nachsehen
<nagetier> jokrebel, 4.4.4
<nagetier> (Android mit Xposed)
<jokrebel> nagetier: Ich schau mal ob ich hier irgendwo ein 15.04 Xfce hab. 4.4.4android hab ich. Vielleicht kann ich es nachstellen/wiederlegen
<nagetier> hm, jo
<jokrebel> nagetier: Beide System rebootet hattest Du ja bereits, nehme ich an
<nagetier> jokrebel, ne, das hatte ich noch nicht
<nagetier> dann lasse ich das auch für heute, da das sehr unangebracht wäre
<jokrebel> wat?
<nagetier> wie wat?
<nagetier> s/unangebracht/derzeit ungünstig/
<jokrebel> was wär "unangebracht"?
<nagetier> sorry
<jokrebel> ich werd mir hier aber nicht den Wolf installieren um ein 15.04 mit xfce zu haben wenn noch nicht mal reboot bei android und xubuntu versucht wurde...
<nagetier> ich will und kann derzeit den rechner für so etwas nicht neu starten.. danke jokrebel, dann kann ich das heute halt nicht verwenden
<dnano91> hi, ist es möglich eine neuere version von latexmk auf trusty zu bekommen, ohne das system komplett upgraden zu müssen? 
<dnano91> brauche mind. 4.39
<ppq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/latexmk
<ppq> einfach die utopic version einspielen
<ppq> sollte unkritisch sein
<ppq> btw, nächstes mal: texlive besser manuell installieren statt aus den paketquellen
<dnano91> okay, danke. werd ich dann tun
<nagetier> können wir eigentlich die Tonausgabe einer Anwendung in eine Weitere mit Eingang , welche nur Mikrophone anbietet, umleiten?.. ich weiß, dass ich solch Dinge unter diesem alternativen OS schon hin bekam.. wenn, dann wäre Pulseaudio das, wo man ansetzen sollte.. ist das richtig?
<nagetier> muss ja eigentlich, was sollte sonst dafür zuständig sein
<bekks> nagetier: pulse oder jack
<nagetier> ja, ok
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-08
<StepsTUX>  /join #lispmob
<Budda> Hallo
<Budda> ich habe mal eine frage wie kann ich den Benutzer von Ubuntu MAAS löschen damit ich Ihn erneut erstellen kann
<nagetier> MAAS?
<leszek> Budda: normalerweise kann man user mit userdel Befehl löschen, aber bevor du das versuchst, was hast du eigentlich vor
<Budda> ich habe mir den Ubuntu Server mit MAAS installiert nun habe ich mich beim erstellen vom MAAS Root vertippt und komme jetz nicht auf die gui
<dreamon_> Wie bekomme ich die IP heraus in einem Lokalen netzwerk. wenn ich den namen anpinge bekomme ich keine antwort. Pinge ich auf die IP antwortet er. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Namenserver(router) zu fragen ob er die IP weiß vom dem lokalen namen.
<leszek> dreamon_: was ist mit arp -a zeigt es dir den korrekten namen für die ip ?
<leszek> Budda: kenne mich leider mit MAAS nicht aus. K.A. wie das user anlegt
<dreamon_> leszek, Oh, da zeigt er 3 verschiedene Adressen an. :(
<dreamon_> leszek, Ah hab fehler gefunden. habe Festip IP eingetragen, aber keine Suchdomain eingegeben.
<dreamon_> Jetzt hab ichs eingetragen und kann wieder darauf pingen
<leszek> wenn ich versuche intel-gpu-tools von sid zu kompilieren endet das immer mit no rule to make target "intel_reg.1"  Einer nen Tipp was hier fehlen könnte ? Scheint mir so als ob er die manpage nicht erstellen könnte. Der Rest scheint ja sauber zu kompilieren
<nagetier> leszek, kannst du im makefile nicht die manuals weglassen?
<leszek> nagetier: dazu müsste ich das makefile erstmal checken
<leszek> aber ich sehe gerade dass das was ich versuche zu kompilieren sowieso ne neueres glibc braucht
<nagetier> leszek, du hast deine Gründe die intel-gpu-tools aus dem Ubuntu Repository nicht zu nehmen, denke ich.
<leszek> nagetier: ja die aus dem trusty oder vivid nicht. ich wollte neuere. Sid und Wily sind da momentan identisch. Wäre also egal von wo ich die nehme
<nagetier> leszek, nach welcher Version suchst du denn?
<nagetier> hätte hier die 1.11-1 vor mir
<leszek> ja genau die wollte ich haben
<leszek> aber wie ich bereits sagte, die brauche ich nur wegen neuer vaapi intel treiber und gehen mit der glibc version nicht die ich hier habe
<leszek> also lass ich es erstmal
<nagetier> leszek, auch ein ppa könnte nicht verwendet werden? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-gpu-tools
<leszek> danke ich schaus mir mal an. Evtl. kriege ich das irgendwie hin. Aber so notwendig ist das momentan nicht
<leszek> ich merke gerade ich müsste auch chromium neukompilieren für vaapi support bei intel
<sla> hallo. ich habe auf meinem ubuntu rechner derzeit eine version von arm-linux-gnueabihf installiert, die zu "neu" ist. besteht die möglichkeit, folgende version zu installieren http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/precise/devel/gcc-4.6-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<sla> ich nutze ubuntu 14.04
<LetoThe2nd> sla: bitte kein corssposting, nur weil du woanders keine antwort bekommst die dir gefällt.
<sla> LetoThe2nd: versuchen kann man es ja... - vll hat jmd eine andere lösung
<LetoThe2nd> sla: so funktioniert das nicht, und schon gar nicht mit toolchains.
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> Über "bedingte Formatierung" hab ich es bei LibreOffice geschafft, dass in einer Spalte jeweils das aktuelle Datum unterstrichen wird. Ich hätte aber auch gerne, dass die komplette Zeile irgendwie hervorgehoben wird (also nicht nur die Datumsspalte untersteichen sondern auch alle anderen Werte: oder gerne auch mit farbigem Hintergrund)
<ppq> joa, mach das doch
<jokrebel> Außerdem würd ich gerne die Zeilen die Datumsmäßig auf einen Sonntag fallen ebenfalls alle Spalten dieser Zeile zB. leicht grau hintermalen.
<ppq> da gibts einen knopf für
<jokrebel> ppq: Ach! Und wo ist der und wie heist er? Hab da nichts gefunden und auch meine Google-Recherche brachte mich nicht wirklich weiter.
<ppq> jokrebel, http://i.imgur.com/d0T7JSd.png
<jokrebel> Und damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen; wie ich eine komplette Zeile farbig hinterlege weis ich. Aber das soll ja automatisch passieren. Einmal bei "Spalte-Datum = Sonntag -> Hintergrund grau" und dann noch "Spalte-Datum = heute -> Hintergrund rot" oder so ähnlich.
<ppq> ahso
<ppq> jokrebel, dann hilft dir vielleicht sowas: https://help.libreoffice.org/Calc/WEEKDAY
<ppq> jokrebel, http://superuser.com/questions/567508/how-do-i-mark-weekends-red-in-libreoffice-calc
<jokrebel> hm ja - so ähnliches hatte ich auch gefunden nur hab ich es nicht funktionsfähig hingebracht.
<tuor> Hi, ich habe ein ubuntu server 14.04 installiert. Ich moechte darauf virtualisieren. Kann ich virtualbox ohne GUI verwenden?
<jokrebel> irgendwie klappt das alles nicht. Ich bekomme weder die Zeilen die im Datum ein Sonntag sind irgendwie markiert noch den aktuellen Tag (außer das Datumsfeld des aktuellen Tages selbst - aber halt nicht die ganze Zeile)
<nagetier> tuor, ja
<Rochvellon> tuor: headless ist das stichwort
<tuor> ok. :) thx
<deem_> hi. hat jemand ahnung, ob man die display konfiguration unter xubuntu 14.04 davon abhängig machen kann, ob der laptop auf der dockingstation steckt oder nicht? dynamisch ne xorg.conf oder so was laden?
<ppq> deem, mit thinkpads kann man da mit udev regeln was http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Docking_Solutions
<ppq> hi btw
<deem> das klingt doch schon mal vielversprechend. weißt du wie xfce das regelt mit den display settings? ich bin da mittlerweile irgendwie raus aus dem thema :/
<ppq> ich mach das immer direkt mit xrandr
<ppq> hab da einen befehl mal zusammengefummelt. wenn ich den brauch, im terminal strg+r, xrandr, enter
<ppq> denke mal, dass xfce die selben interfaces nutzt intern
<ppq> also diese randr geschichte
<deem> ok. schau ich mir mal an. danke dir
<deem> weißt du zufällig noch wie das mit diesen neuen thinkpad modellen ist? unter windows trennt der treiber sauber die dockingstation anschlüsse, aber unter linux werden die beiden anschlüsse einfach als dp1 durchgereicht. das muss da doch auch irgendwie zu trennen sein
<ppq> keine ahnung, hab kein neues dockingfähiges thinkpad :(
<deem> schade. ich hab bis jetzt nur veraltete anleitung gefunden, bei denen man den intel treiber manuell patchen soll
<ppq> \o/
<ppq> wenn ich das richtig lese, kann das tp-acpi modul seit kernel 3.0 sowas
<ppq> also, dock und undock events vernünftig kommunizieren
<ppq> du kriegst das schon hin ;)
<jokrebel> ppq: Hab es leider nicht hinbekommen für die gesamte Zeile. Hab jetzt die erste Spalte (mit Datum/Wochentag) entsprechend per "bedingter Formatierung" die Wochenendtage (Samstag + Sonntag verschiedenfarbig) und den aktuellen Tag (fett und unterstrichen) formatiert. Damit ich dann beim Ergebnis in der letzten Spalte mich auch noch auskenne hab ich als Workaround nun die erste Spalte hinter der letzten
<jokrebel> (Ergebnis-)Spalte reindupliziert. Nicht toll; aber besser wie gar nichts.
<ppq> deem, ich seh grad, TLP kann sowas wohl in aktuellen versionen
<deem> tlp?
<deem> ah
<deem> ich schau mir das gleich an... ich muss erstmal den netzwerk manager treten. spontan ne ahnung wo der seine config unter xfce speichert? :D
<ppq> sollte man eh installieren als thinkpad-linuxer
<ppq> ka, /etc irgendwo?
<ppq> jokrebel, klingt kompliziert, jo. 
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-09
<opiwahn> Guten Morgen. Kennt sich jemand mit init-scripten aus?
<geser> etwas
<opiwahn> geser: hi.. ich versuche ein sehr sehr einfaches bashscript auszuführen. das hier wäre das script, welches einfach alle harddisks schreibschützen soll: http://pastebin.com/6sVVRVtY
<opiwahn> da mir die ausführung als udev-regel zu spät ist, wollte ich es als init-script laufen lassen. hierzu habe ich folgendes gemacht:
<opiwahn> http://pastebin.com/AbWFwaWb
<opiwahn> das script heisst initramblockdev
<opiwahn> es findet sich nachher auch auf der live-cd meines remasterings, ach ja, es geht um ein remastering
<opiwahn> :-)
<opiwahn> nur wird es - anscheinend - nciht ausgeführt, da die kontrolle mit "blockdev --report" ein rw ergibt
<opiwahn> jemand eine idee was ich falsch mache? versuche es schon seit 2 tagen
<LetoThe2nd> naja, ubuntu ist wie alle desktop distributionen schlicht nicht auf RO-betrieb ausgelegt
<opiwahn> hi. es sollen ja die festplatten eines pcs schreibgeschützt werden. das ganze ist nur für den live-cd-betrieb gedacht
<LetoThe2nd> vermutlich rennst du da in ein problem nach dem anderen. mein bauchgefühl sagt ganz deutlich - fang lieber von nem startpunkt aus an, der tatsächlich auch dafür gedacht ist.
<opiwahn> welchen startpunkt z.b? als udev-regel hab ich es ja schon.. mir ist es damit aber z.b. passiert, dass ich von stick gebootet habe, und dann die meldung bekam "unclean filesystem... fixing"... auf die ntfs-systemplatte bezogen.. das und ähnliches möchte ich eben verhindern
<LetoThe2nd> noch dazu müsste das ja tatsächlich in die initrd, initscript ist immer noch zu spät
<LetoThe2nd> ein gutes google buzzword ist vermutlich "forensic linux live cd" oder ähnliches. bei solchen sachen steht üblicherweise no-modify ganz oben auf der prioritätenliste
<opiwahn> wie meinst du das? ich hatte schon angefangen die initrd.lz auszupacken.. das script dort reinzupacken und wieder zu packen, bekam aber dann im englischen ubuntu forum den hinweis, ich solle doch nicht die eigentlich init hacken, sondern einfach die chroot boardmittel benutzen (siehe mein script zur initramfs)
<LetoThe2nd> (was wir hier aber nicht supporten werden, auch nicht wenn da wer behauptet dass es von ubuntu abgeleitet ist)
<opiwahn> hi.. ja.. ich hab mir sowas ja auch angeschaut.. es geht mir vor allem jetzt mal um das verstehen und nachabauen eines einfache initscriptes..
<opiwahn> also ist es nicht so einfach wie ich es mir vorstelle: http://pastebin.com/AbWFwaWb ??
<opiwahn> einfach ein script dorthin packen und es wird automatisch ausgeführt?
<LetoThe2nd> zu letzterem kann ich mangels erfahrung nicht sagen, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass du dann immer noch wenig kontrolle has was *davor* passiert, dann dieses blockerscript erscheint mir schon mehr als nur zu kurz gedacht, und was es an nebenwirkungen hat kann ich auch nicht beurteilen
<opiwahn> sag mir wenn ich nerve, gell? ähm.. was sind deine gedanken hinsichtlich des "zu kurz gedacht beim blockerscript" ?
<LetoThe2nd> na ein dumpfes abfeuern von blockdev auf sd* und hd*
<LetoThe2nd> keine fehlerprüfung
<LetoThe2nd> keine überprüfung was sonst noch da sein könnte
<LetoThe2nd>  etc.
<LetoThe2nd> abgesehen davon läuft das ja alles innerhalb eines bestehenden initsystems, von dem zumindest ich nicht beurteilen kann was es schon macht bzw. versucht zu mounten
<opiwahn> ich denke letzteres ist wirklich ein problem.. ich befasse mich halt erst seit 2 tagen mit dem initsystem..
<opiwahn> mit systemd kann das nix zu tun haben, oder?
<geser> opiwahn: init-Skript (liegt in /etc/init.d/ bzw. das Upstart/systemd-Äquivalent) ist was anderes als die initramfs
<opiwahn> geser: ok, danke !
<geser> ich habe vorhin kurz deine Diskussion mit pitti in #ubuntu-devel überflogen
<opiwahn> geser: ja?
<opiwahn> geser: ideen? :-)
<geser> hast du geschaut, ob an der Stelle wo dein initramfs-Skript ausgeführt wird, überhaupt die notwendigen Devices in /dev schon da sind?
<LetoThe2nd> (mom, bin mal ne weile wech)
<opiwahn> ich konnte das nur anhand der manpage von initramfs-tools machen.. wo in etwa steht wann was passiert.. testweise hab ich mein script mal in die subdiretory init-bottom gesetzt.. was laut manpage ja als letztes ausgeführt wird. aber auch hier hat es nicht funktioniert. oder denkfehler?
<opiwahn> geser: wie kann ich eigentlich nachlesen ob überhaupt versucht wurde, das script anzuwenden. hatte auf die schnelle in /var/log des livesystems nix gefunden
<geser> opiwahn: du kannst ja mal mit "break=bottom" beim Booten angeben und du landest dann in einer Shell an der Stelle wo die bottom-Skripte ausgeführt werden (ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob sie dann schon ausgeführt wurden oder noch nicht) und kannst dann mal testen ob die Devices da sind und dein blockdev Aufruf funktioniert
<opiwahn> geser: ok, ich versuchs direkt mal. danke
<geser> ansonsten kannst du mal "debug" als Boot-Parameter mitgeben. Das sollte die initramfs gesprächiger machen (/run/initramfs/initramfs.debug)
<opiwahn> ok.. bin jetzt in der initramfs.. da gibts ja nicht soo viele befehle oder?
<geser> nein, nur das was in der initramfs drin ist
<geser> also eine busybox und was sonst noch so reinkopiert wurde
<opiwahn> ok blockdev gibts schonmal :-)  wie geht nochmal die pipi auf englisch? ;-)
<opiwahn> ok.. ja.. also sda, sda1 und sdb und sdb1 sind schon da 
<opiwahn> also ich kann hier locker manuell blockdev --setro ausführen auf sda und sdb
<opiwahn> wie kann ich das break weiterlaufen lassen?
<geser> exit
<mpathy> Hi Ihr.. Beim nem ganz normalen Update ist mir plötzlich der Rechnern eingefroren (auch keine Tastatureingaben mehr möglich, kein Wechseln aufs Terminal auf F1 F2 etc.) und als gar nix mehr ging außer ausschalten, kam beim anschalten - nach der Eingabe des Passworts für die verschlüsselte Platte - nur die Busybox.. Hatte ich so noch nie das Problem, wo setze ich ejtzt an?
<opiwahn> Also.. wenn ich mit break anhalte kann ich blockdev manuell ausführen und die Platten sind dann auch schreibgeschützt (Kontrolle mit blockdev --report)
<opiwahn> Das ist ja schon mal ne Aussage, oder?
<geser> Ja
<Heiko_> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt die Druckereinstellungen für einen normalen Nutzer zu sperren? Um genauer zu sein will ich verhindern das der jenige nur in schwarz-weiß drucken kann.
<opiwahn> ok.. wenn ich in der initram manuell blockdev --setro /dev/sd* ausführe bringt er "multi-call binary" und zeigt mir die "usage" von blockdev.. kann es sein, dass er das "*" hier umsetzen kann? sollte in mein script mal sda und sdb schreiben, oder?
<mpathy> ach ja und ich glaub es war ein Kernelupdate mit dabei
<geser> opiwahn: probiere es mal aus
<opiwahn> geser: grad dabei.. ich hab hoffnung :-)
<mpathy> Keiner da der mir da weiterhelfen kann?
<geser> mpathy: gab es eine Fehlermeldung bevor du in der busybox gelandet bist?
<opiwahn> mpathy kannst du denn noch via live system auf die verschlüsselte platte zugreifen??
<mpathy> geser: Nein gab es keine..
<mpathy> opiwahn: Suche gerade nen Stick um eine zu machen und lade ein aktuelles Image
<mpathy> opiwahn: weil Laptop, kein CD Laufwerk
<opiwahn> mpathy: ah ok.. das wäre für mich nach einem kleinen schockmoment natürlich das erst was wichtig ist :-) hoffe dein luks ist noch heil und viel erfolg noch
<opiwahn> geser: es hat auch nicht mit konkreten sda und sdb geklappt.. habe das script in "local-top".. jetzt setze ich es nochmal in "Init-bottom" damit es ganz zum schluss kommt.. mehr fällt mir dann nicht mehr ein
<opiwahn> geser: und nochmal remaster
<LetoThe2nd> opiwahn: multi-call binary bedeutet, dass die busyboy den aufruf abwickelt. und unter umständen das --setro einfach gar nicht kann
<opiwahn> LetoThe2nd: hi.. also als ich mit "break=bottom" manuell in der busybox war, konnte ich "blockdev --setro /dev/sda" ausführen und sda war dann nach exit auch tatsächlich readonly.. nur bei "blockdev --setro /dev/sd*" brachte er diese meldung. Deshalb die Vermutung, dass ich es - testweise - erst mal direkt mit sda und sdb versuchen
<LetoThe2nd> opiwahn: vielleicht wird das script ausgeführt bevor udev/mdev/whatever die nodes anlegt?
<opiwahn> Aber wie gesagt Leto.. hat jetzt damit auch nicht geklappt.. ggf. weil ich es in local-top hatte? ich versuchs grade noch ein letztes mal mit init-bottom
<opiwahn> ja..mm.. also laut manpage initramfs-tools wird das von "init-premount" erledigt.. also der dev-tree angelegt
<opiwahn> und das wäre immer stets vor "meinem" script
<LetoThe2nd> möglich, wie gesagt.. keine erfahrungen in der richtung. ich baue meine spezialfall-distributionen auf andere art und weise.
<opiwahn> Darf ich fragen wie du die baust?
<LetoThe2nd> openembedded, im prinzip
<opiwahn> ok.. ich lese es interessehalber mal nach
<opiwahn> braucht das script ggf. den kompletten pfad zu blockdev oder müsste er das können? wie gesagt interaktiv in der busybox ging es so...
<opiwahn> LetoThe2nd & geser: es hat geklappt. 5-fach-juhu !!!!!!
<LetoThe2nd> have fun, then!
<opiwahn> Die Lösung war: es brauchte konkret sda sdb usw...  das kann man ja dann noch universell sauber über eine variable lösen... und ich hab es in die letzte subdirectory init-bottom... das zusammen war es.. 
<opiwahn> jetzt muss ich nur noch etwas mit den subdirectories "herumspielen", weil ich natürlich möchte, dass das script so früh als möglich greift
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde trotzdem vorschlagen, das script etwas intelligenter zu machen, mit fehlerprüfung sowie nicht-hartkodierten devices. denk mal über den fall einer beim mounten eingesteckten sd-karte nach, oder ein gerät dass sich als /dev/mmc* meldet.
<opiwahn> LetoThe2nd: z. B. so ? http://pastebin.com/pdzxrF7G
<LetoThe2nd> opiwahn: hint: man lsblk
<opiwahn> Ok, cool werd das so lösen mit lsblk
<opiwahn> Nächstes Problem :-)  in ubuntu 14.04 funktioniert die boot-option "text"... in 15.04 geht das nicht, sondern es wird dennoch die gui gestartet. Bekam schon den Tipp: 
<opiwahn> in /lib/systemd/system/lightdm.service, add ConditionKernelCommandLine=!text to the [Unit] section
<opiwahn> Diesen befolgend "hängt" das system jedoch beim booten. Jemand eine Idee?
<mgolisch> wozu ist das gut?
<mgolisch> http://askubuntu.com/questions/613698/in-ubuntu-15-04-cant-do-graphical-log-in
<opiwahn> nun ja ich erstelle gerade eine live-cd, und konnte als boot-option "text" eingeben, was in den text-only-mode startet. die (unity) oberfläche startet dann erst durch eingabe von eingabe von "startx"
<opiwahn> das ging mit einem 14.04 - remastering.. in 15.04 ist es wohl ein bekannter bug
<k1l_> opiwahn: nicht startx nutzen. starte den lightdm
<mgolisch> ah okay
<k1l_> sudo systemctl start lightdm    ab 15.04 mit systemd
<opiwahn> ja.. mit startx das war jetzt nur ein beispiel.. aber das problem ist ja andersherum.. die gui startet durch, obwohl "text" als bootoption in der isolinux.cfg eingetragen ist
<opiwahn> und wie gesagt, bekam den o.g. tipp
<geser> opiwahn: versuche mal "systemd.unit=multi-user" beim booten
<opiwahn> geser: als boot-option? oder in der datei lightdm.service ?
<geser> als Boot-Option
<opiwahn> klappt. Super :-)   Brauch ich jetzt o.g. Änderung an der lightdm.service oder ist die obsolet ?
<geser> damit stellst du temporär die Default-Unit (normalerweise 'graphical') auf "multi-user" um
<geser> nein, damit brauchst du keine Änderung an der lightdm.service
<opiwahn> ok. super sache. nur mein keyboard-layout ist jetzt auf englisch trotz "locale=de" und "kb=de"
<opiwahn> ne stunde afk
<opiwahn> geser: systemd.unit=multi-user  scheint mir irgendwie nur wie eine Notlösung, oder? das ist ja sowas wie der recovery-mode, oder?
<opiwahn> systemd.unit=multi-user  scheint mir irgendwie nur wie eine Notlösung, oder? das ist ja sowas wie der recovery-mode, oder?
<geser> opiwahn: was fehlt den?
<opiwahn> nunja.. er meldet nicht den user an, den ich (inkl. vieler Einstellungen) eingerichtet habe.. Tastaturlayout, Sprache.. sogar der Zeichensatz stimmt nicht.. die Ausgabe von z.B. lsblk nimmt statt der Striche nur Umlaute usw..
<geser> vieles wird ja durch den lightdm gemacht, z.B. das Auto-Login
<opiwahn> ne, also es war so, ich habe zuvor 14.04 remastered.. da ging es mit der boot-option "text"... so hätte ich es halt gerne wieder.. müsste ja ein bug sein oder?
<geser> hat es denn in älteren Ubuntu-Versionen mit "text" besser geklappt, was Tastaturlayout und Sprache betrifft?
<opiwahn> ja, alles perfekt !
<geser> hmm
<opiwahn> die boot-option "text" muss ja schon noch vorgesehen sein.. kann ja höchstens sein dass es ein fehler ist, meinst du nicht
<geser> ansonsten klingt "multi-user" schon richtig: "A special target unit for setting up a multi-user system (non-graphical). This is pulled in by graphical.target." (graphical ist der Default)
<geser> ansonsten kann es wirklich ein Bug sein, dass es nach der Umstellung auf systemd nicht mehr so funktioniert wie vorher
<opiwahn> davon geh ich aus :-(
<opiwahn> kann ich dem root benutzer wenigstens irgendwie deutsche tastatur mit auf den weg geben per boot option?
<baki> mein ubunutu freezt nach paar stunden ...   liegt an bios  oder so wie kann ich es updaten _
<k1l_> schau beim hersteller was er zum updaten anbietet
<nagetier> baki, aktuelle Mainboards kann man per USB updaten..
<baki> wie genau dageti_
<baki> hab usb und speicherkarte
<k1l_> das hängt, wie gesagt, von dem hersteller und dem exakten modell ab.
<baki> gibts  da keine commands furn hardware udpate upgrade_
<k1l_> baki: wie stellst du dir das vor? es gibt bestimmt über ner millionen verschiedene mainboards. schau bitte bei deinem hersteller auf der seite wie der sagt, dass man dein modell updaten soll.
<baki> ja aber ubuntu wird garnicht
<baki> von acer unterstuzt-
<k1l_> bios hat mit ubuntu nix zu tun.
<nagetier> baki, wenn du das so machst, wie der Hersteller es angibt, ist das OS unabhängig
<baki> wie kann ich n  usb stick mit 4 gb speicher als ram booster nutzn
<nagetier> jedenfalls wenn man den Weg direkt über die BIOS-Updatefunktion geht
<k1l_> wenn du pech hast, bietet dein hersteller allerdings nur ein update-tool für windows zur verfügung. dann muss man gucken wie man das ohne ein windows hinbekommt. aber so weit sind wir ja noch gar nicht. du weigerst dich ja überhaupt erstmal nach zu gucken
<nagetier> baki, das ist unnütz
<k1l_> baki: das willst du nicht als ram booster nutzen. schau dir mal an wie schnell ram ist und wie lahm usb ist.
<baki> evtl  liegt es an ram da ich i7  erste gen. 1.8ghz mit 4 gb
<baki> ram
<baki> meine  speicherkarte sorrz
<k1l_> baki: bitte: mehr fakten und weniger "ich glaube". was ist denn das problem überhaupt?
<baki> ich hab n  52mbit
<baki> oder sowas
<baki> von samsung mini speicher
<baki> karte  
<k1l_> "mein auto ist irgendwie kaputt. wie repariere ich das?"
<nagetier> wasche es
<opiwahn> 42
<baki> in windows gibts in szstem  n programm wie heist es hier oder gehts uberhaupt
<k1l_> baki: stop
<k1l_> baki: was ist das problem?
<nagetier> baki, welches Mainboard ist es genau.. kann ja mal für dich nachsehen :)
<baki> will wissen wie man ram bosstet  nur das leutee  wiiie lautet das programm 
<k1l_> baki: ram boostest du gar nicht.
<nagetier> baki, das gibt es schwachsinnige Tools unter Windows, ja, die bringen dir aber keine höhere Leistung vom RAM, eher adware
<nagetier> s/das/da/
<k1l_> das ist eine PR story, aber alleine die zugriffgeschwindigkeit kann mit ram bei weitem nicht mithalten. du kannst das nur als swap nutzen, aber selbst das macht nur sinn, wenn du extrem speicher hungrige prozesse nutzt. aber das ist nichts für den 0815 nutzer
<k0tze> Hallo zusammen hab da ein Problem und zwar funktioniert mein WLAN leider nie, wenn ich den PC aus der Bereitschaft hole. Es gibt auch einen Thread dazu https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-internet-nach-standby/2/ den meisten hat wohl ein einfaches "sudo service network-manager restart" mir leider nicht.. Hat jemand noch ne Idee was man probieren könnte?
<k1l_> schau mir lsmod nach ob das passende modul geladen ist für deine wlan karte
<ppq> modul entladen und neu laden hilft auch manchmal
<k1l_> oder halt in dmesg oder syslog in /var/log/ was das problem ist.
<k0tze> okay ich schau mal nach, danke
<k0tze> k1l_: also er versucht sich zum AP zu verbinden, bekommt auch die SSID aber danach scheint etwas schief zu laufen.. "(wlan0/wireless): association took too long, failing activation."
<k0tze> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?613941
<k0tze> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<passt_> hallo allerseits, kann man in gedit 3.10.4 nicht druckbare zeichen sich anzeigen lassen?
<jokrebel> passt_: Was für "Spezialdateien" willst Du denn da einsehen?
<jokrebel> vielleicht ist das ja eine Binärdatei? 
<passt_> ich habe mir von einer webseite tabellarisch dargestellte daten kopiert und möchte die auch in einer Calc Tabelle weiter bearbeiten.
<passt_> häufig sind dann irgendwelche nicht nachvollziehbaren zeichen enthalten, die ich somit in gedit hätte vorher anschauen können.
<jokrebel> passt_: Nur weil eine Tabelle auf einer Webseite "tabellarisch dargestellt" wird kann man die nicht automatisch direkt nach xx-calc einfügen.
<passt_> ja, genau, deshalb wollte ich ja auch die nichtdruckbaren Zeichen darstellen lassen.
<passt_> Ich habe die Daten jetzt aber schon erfolgreich nach Calc als reiner Text kopieren können.
<passt_> insofern ist das Problem gelöst, aber meine Frage für die Zukunft weiterhin offen :)
<passt_> Wahrscheinlich muss ich nach einem Plugin für gedit suchen, dass nichtdruckbare Zeichen einblenden kann.
<jokrebel> kaum
<passt_> kaum? kennst du alle plugins für gedit oder stelle ich mir das zu naiv als möglich vor?=
<passt_> ich habe es gefunden, es stand tatsächlich so einfach in https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gedit#Erweiterungen-der-gedit-Entwickler
<passt_> Das Plugin "Leerzeichen" ist es...
<jokrebel> naja - wenn es denn Lerzeichen oder TABs sind...
<jokrebel> es gibt weitaus mehr Zeichen (oft auch als Steuerzeichen benannt)
<passt_> ja, da hast du Recht. In meinem konkreten Fall, d.h. bei tabellarischen Daten, gehe ich genau von diesen Zeichen aus.
<nagetier> Habe hier bei den Sensoren drei, die mit temp1 bis temp3 bezeichnet werden.. kann man erfahren, wo diese genau sitzen? Ich vermute leider nein?
<deem> gibt so was nicht normal die mainboard dokumentation her?
<jokrebel> nagetier: Wenn da von der Hardware nichts mitgeliefert wird, wirst Du auf Experimente angewiesen sein. ZB. mit stress oder burn die verschiedenen komponenten unter große Last setzten und schauen welche Temperatur jeweis steigt.
<nagetier> jokrebel, mir wäre da nur für die CPU eine Möglichkeit bekannt.
<jokrebel> nagetier: "stress" kann schon ein bisschen mehr als nur die CPU unter Last setzen. Und für die GPU sollte scho "glx-gears" eine Tendenz liefern.
<KlaWa> seltsames Prob mit 4GB GPT-HD in 15.04. Fehler und es lässt sich nur 'ro' mounten.  sihe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11849281/
<jokrebel> KlaWa: Was ist auf dieser NTFS-Partition drauf? Wurde das Windows vielleicht nicht ordentlich heruntergefahren sondern nur in den (neuerdings vorbelegten) Ruhemodus versetzt? Das wirst Du wohl mit Windows-Tools bereinigen müssen. Da kann Ubuntu vermutlich nichts dafür.
<jokrebel> Und schreibend auf eine Windows-System-partition zuzugreifen ist meist eher keine gute Idee.
<jokrebel> +von anderen Systemen aus
<KlaWa> jokrebel, die HD ist ein Wechsellaufwerk mit einigen truecrypt-containern. Lief ja auch. Dann wurden neue Dateien in einen TC-Container auf win-8.1 dazugeschrieben. Alles korrekt dismounted. Bei mir im Ubuntu-PC zicktsie jetzt
<jokrebel> ohje - auch noch Verschlüsselung im Spiel. Da halt ich mich dann komplett raus. (was aber das bisher gesagte nicht ungültig macht)
<KlaWa> jokrebel, mount ... -o ro  geht ja
<KlaWa> Alle Daten vorhanden - aber ich kann nix scheiben
<jokrebel> KlaWa: Und wie gesagt, Win8.1 fährt nicht mehr wirklich komplett runter (außer man erzwingt das explizit). Da dann drauf (von anderem OS aus) zuzugreifen kann zu Problemen führen
<KlaWa> jokrebel, aber das ist doch gar keine Systemplatte - da sind nur Daten drauf . KEI Windows
<KlaWa> jokrebel, aber das ist doch gar keine Systemplatte - da sind nur Daten drauf . KEIN Windows
<nagetier> KlaWa, ich würde Windows nochmal starten, die Partition vollständig auswerfen, und dann nochmal unter Linux nachsehen
<KlaWa> ok
<jokrebel> die Reparatur einer NTFS(Microsoft)-Partiton wirst Du trotzdem unter Windows tätigen müssen.
<KlaWa> najadie Platte ist ja nicht defekt
<KlaWa> Ich tippe auf die 1.Partition mit den GPT-Daten... so aus dem Bauch  raus.
<jokrebel> sagt ja auch keiner, aber das Dateisystem ist vermutlich inkonsistent
<jokrebel> aber Du wirst es schon besser wissen...
<KlaWa> nein, weiß ich nicht ... ich fahr halt die 50km zu dn Bekannten auf dem die HD unter TC in Betrieb war ...
<KlaWa> *g*
<jokrebel> bevor Du eine Platte, die auch noch verschlüsselt ist, irgendwie dazu zwingst auch beschriebbar zu werden, solltest Du das jedenfalls grade bei Microsofteigenen Dateisystemen vorhergemacht haben. (Ein aktuelles Backup setze ich hier außerdem auch voraus)
<nagetier> Würde die Partition künftig immer unter Windows zuvor auswerfen, oder das OS vollständig herunterfahren.
<jokrebel> ...was es nicht tut wenn man nur den Power-Button betätigt.
<mgolisch> klar
<mgolisch> ausser man drueckt so lange auf den taster das er wirklich einfach ausschaltet
<mgolisch> schalter haben die pcs ja heutzutage garnicht mehr
<mpathy> Wie kann ich mich vom Livesystem aus auf ne verschlüsselte Platte wählen? Irgendwie klappt das trotz Passwort nicht? Kann ich irgendwie schauen ob die Partition nen Schuss hat?
<mgolisch> er fragt nach dem passwort?
<mgolisch> wie ist das verschlüsselt? luks?
<mgolisch> und was ist die fehlermeldung? @mpathy 
<mpathy> timeout.. und beim draufdrücken operation pending.. aber bisher nur per grafischer Oberfläche gemacht
<mpathy> mgolisch, deswegen wollte ich die jetzt mal per Konsole einhängen, aber ich komm nicht mehr auf den richtigen Trichter wie was jetzt richtig ist.. 
<nagetier> mpathy, mount war der Befehl dazu
<mpathy> ja.. mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS' - ich hab den Faden verloren im Wiki
<nagetier> falls du den suchtest :)
<nagetier> mpathy, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS#ffnen-von-LUKS-Geraeten-mit-Passwortabfrage
<mpathy> nagetier, mgolisch - jetzt versteh ichs.. auf der Konsole das gleiche Problem wie grafisch, weil irgendwas festhängt.. siehe hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11850309/
<mpathy> Irgendwas blockiert ihn beim Einhängen..
<nagetier> mpathy, "already mapped or mounted".. schau ob /dev/sda2 schon eigehangen ist.. 'mount' zeigt dir das an.
<jokrebel> gut' Nacht
<mpathy> nagetier, siehe paste.. hab ich geschaut, hängt nicht drin
<nagetier> mpathy, stimmt, übersah ich
<nagetier> mpathy, da bin ich auch überfragt
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-10
<dowie> Moin, moin. Hab leider ein Problem mit der Installation. Wollte 14.04 updaten, danach ging gar nichts mehr. 15 auf Live-DVD gebrannt und bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung bei der Partionierung, daßauf der 1. sda selbst nach dem Löschen der alten daten und Neuformatieren immer noch 337 MB Systemdaten drauf seien. Wie lösse ich das bitte mit Eurer Hilfe?
<bunyip> dowie: Hast du ein windows drauf? Dann könnten die Daten davon sein. Ich vermute aber das es eher eine Partition für UEFI ist.
<dowie> Nein.
<dowie> Die 2. Partition ist mein /home. Das wollte ich behalten
<dowie> Der Fußballverband Uefa?
<bunyip> Nein, UEFI hat was mit dem BIOS zu tun, bei modernen Rechner.
<bunyip> Wenn du home behalten willst, lasse es doch so.
<dowie> Ja es geht eben nicht. Die liegt ja in der erweiteren Partition. Früher ging das klaglos.
<dowie> Ich sage bei diesen individuellen Partitionieren immer: lösch die Erste, Primäre. Formatiere sie und jedes andere hat sich dann daran gehalten.
<dowie> Plötzlich fliegen da noch daten rum und ubuntu verweigert weitere Maßnahmen
<dowie> Wie öffne ich denn den USB-Stick. Der wird angezeigt als existent, aber der Zugriff wird verweigert
<dowie> Not authorized to perform operation
<bunyip> darfst scheinbar nur als root drauf zugreifen
<dowie> Wie kriege ich sudo Passwörter auf Live-DVD?
<bunyip> ich habe jahrelang kein buntu mehr benutzt, aber im terminal sollte ein "sudo su -" genügen
<dowie> Ein apt-get update ging ohne
<dowie> Fehlen mir noch die Namen der Programme womit ich das öffne. War kde echteinfacher. Aber Plasma macht Theater zur Zeit. Frißt zuviel Prozessorleistung
<bunyip> dann bist du schon root, siehste doch am prompt
<dowie> Ja. Synaptic und mc wollte ich nachinstallieren. Kennt es gar nicht.
<dowie> Womit binde ich eine iso ein. Hab die Ultimate Boot Dick. Mal damit gucken
<dowie> Jetzt hat der Stick sich aufgemacht aus unerfindlichen Gründen. Dauerte echt lange
<dowie> Ich mach, glaube ich mal, erst einmal Feierabend. Danke bunyip
<mpathy> Hi Ihr.. Mein Rechner fährt nicht mehr hoch nachdem er während eines Updates eingefroren ist (dabei war glaub auch nen kleines Kernelupdate dabei soviel ich weiß) er geht direkt in die Busybox das wars.. Wenn ich übers Live-System reingehe und versuche die Partition da einzuhängen kommt das: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11854664/
<LetoThe2nd> spontan würd ich sagen, btrfs k4p0tt. ob jetzt der treiber buggy ist oder das dateisystem kann ich so nicht sagen.
<mpathy> LetoThe2nd: könnte es auch daran liegen das da am Kernelupdate was nicht passt? und wenn dateisystem.. wie kann ich das reparieren? also interessant ist ja, das er beim Passwort eingeben noch keine Fehlermeldung bringt, das heißt er erkennt das Passwort an ohne murren.. nur das einhängen passt ihm nicht.. sprich Crypto in Ordnung, aber im Crypto drin das Dateisystem verwurstelt?
<LetoThe2nd> mpathy: ich drück jetzt mal so aus: ich denke das cryptoteil ist ok. ob jetzt der btrfs teil im kernelupdate hinüber ist oder das fs *im* crypto, kann ich nicht sagen. wobei ich gefühlt zu letzterem tendiere.
<LetoThe2nd> oder letzteres triggert nen bug in ersterem
<mpathy> hmm aber das hört sich reparierbarer an als Cryptosalat immerhin
<LetoThe2nd> mutig, btrfs und reparierbar in einem zusammenhang zu verwenden
<mpathy> mal gucken.. er hängt jedenfalls im im mount mit Strg+C geht nix, ne Idee? mount abschießen? wie am humansten?
<LetoThe2nd> völlig egal, weil alles doof ist
<stevieh> mpathy: kannst du nicht nen alten kernel booten?
<mpathy> stevieh: hmm also meine Boot-Partition ist seperat..
<mpathy> ich mounte die mal testweise
<stevieh> wieso mounten? Haste keine alten Kernel im grub zum wählen?
<mpathy> Hab zwei Partitionen einmal / und einmal /boot
<mpathy> Die / ist in nem Crypto drin und /boot ist ohne Crypto .. beides ist btrfs
<mpathy> nach dem Start des Rechners kommt direkt das Cryptoeingabefenster.. ne Grubanzeige hab ich gar nicht.. wie komm ich da nochmal hin? *peinlich lächel* :D
<LetoThe2nd> root auf nem experimentellen fs in crypto. klingt nach nem super plan.
<LetoThe2nd> und bzgl. grub hilft üblicherweise shift
<mpathy> Ohne das hätte ich nicht so viel aufn Rechner gekriegt.. compress=lzo machte doppelt so viel Platz und zudem war der Durchsatz auch noch schneller als normal.. (!) ..war zu verlochen ;)
<mpathy> verlockend
<LetoThe2nd> wobei ich hier ne livecd deutlich angebrachter fände
<LetoThe2nd> ach, komprimiert auch noch?
<mpathy> ja aber läuft schneller als ohne meistens, sehr lustig.. 
<mpathy> aber ja ... ich weiß
<LetoThe2nd> wundert mich nicht im geringsten, dass das unter umständen schneller ist.
<stevieh> hehe
<LetoThe2nd> nur mitleid, ehrlich gesagt fehlanzeige. hol halt einfach das backup raus.
<stevieh> ich hoffe, du hast nicht die Kinderbilder drauf :-)
<mpathy> Das kann man auch falsch verstehen :P nein ich bin ledig und kinderlos :D und die wären dann sicherheitshalber in der Cloud wenns Haus abfackelt :D
<mpathy> also die /boot/ ist intakt
<mpathy> mal schauen.. bis gleich
<LetoThe2nd> livecd und https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Manpage/btrfs-check
<mpathy> backup etwas zu alt, wie üblich wenn was passiert
<LetoThe2nd> mehr wirds nicht
<mpathy> LetoThe2nd: gerade gemacht, can't open sagt er
<LetoThe2nd> tja.
<mpathy> Bei der sda1 macht ers
<mpathy> http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Btrfs-Erfinder-stuft-sein-Linux-Dateisystem-als-stabil-ein-2437356.html :P :D
<stevieh> hat er seine Kinderbilder drauf?
<LetoThe2nd> mpathy: microsoft stuft windows auch als stabil ein. und?
<mpathy> Okay Punkt geht an dich :D
<dreamon> Kennt jemand ein programm das eine jpg diashow macht, das die bilder kürzer als eine Sekunde pro Bild anzeigt. (soll eine Art Film abspielen) 2Bilder pro Sekunde oder so.
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-11
<LupusE> hi
<p01nt3r> irc://irc.abjects.net:6667/moviegods
<rb__> moinsen
<cheGGo> huhu
<dreamon> Kennt jemand ein programm das eine jpg diashow macht, das die bilder kürzer als eine Sekunde pro Bild anzeigt. (soll eine Art Film abspielen) 2Bilder pro Sekunde oder so.
<rb__> Ich habe nach anleitung von ubuntuusers.de mtp installiert usw. Mein handy (wiko bloom) wird im dateimanager auch angezeigt, kann aber nicht geöffnet werden. Hat da jmd erfahrung mit?
<dreamon> In meinem Fall lauter jpg's
<bekks> dreamon: Verwandele sie in GIFs und erstelle ein animiertes GIF. 
<bekks> Entweder das, oder einen Film aus den JPEG.
<dreamon> bekks, Ich lade die jpg's aus dem Internet. Gif wäre ein umweg und die 256 Farben.. naja..  Ich hab imagemagick mal getestet .. mit delay ginge das. Eventuell. Aber ich scheiter an der Englischen Anleitung für -delay.  https://subversion.imagemagick.org/subversion/ImageMagick/branches/ImageMagick-6.5.5/www/command-line-options.html#delay
<bekks> Dann erstell ein Video.
<dreamon> Was die da mit diesen ticks meinen und dem < > zeug ist mir höchst rätselhaft
<bekks> "This option is useful for regulating the animation of image sequences ticks/ticks-per-second seconds must expire before the display of the next image."
<dreamon> Hab ich schon. versucht mit avconv und ffmpeg. zuviele optionen.. ein dschungel voller möglichkeiten
<bekks> "The default ticks-per-second is 100.".
<dreamon> ticks/ticks-per-seconds. Was sind ticks? und egal was ich mache die dauer ist immer gleich lang
<bekks> "... must expire before the display of the next image."
<dreamon> Du willst mir sagen, diese 100ticks müssen erstmal ablaufen (sprich eine Sekunde, darunter komme ich nicht?
<dreamon> default heißt ja nicht das es festgenagelt ist auf diesen Wert?
<bekks> LIES was da steht.
<dreamon> The default ticks-per-second is 100. default ~ Voreinstellung
<bekks> Juhu. "... must expire before the display of the next image."
<dreamon> Und weiter? Ich kann diesen Defaultwert von 100 doch ändern. Wenn ich den runterbekäme, das wäre doch die Lösung. a'm I wrong?
<sash_> gifs haben auch nicht mehr nur 256 Farben btw.
<sash_> dreamon: -.- imagemagick: animate -delay 200 *.jpg
<sash_> dreamon: Konvertiert nicht, stellt dar.
<sash_> dreamon: convert -delay 200 *.jpg out.gif konvertiert.
<sash_> Wie googlest du eigentlich?
<dreamon> sash_, DANKE !!!
<dreamon> sash_, ich google gar nicht. ich duckduckgo'e
<sash_> dreamon: Daran wirds liegen ;)
<dreamon> sash_, Zuviele Informationen.. in diesem Dschungel verlier ich mich öfters mal. :) MERCI
<max_> nabend
<Guest85797> nabend
<max2222> ist dieser irc-raum mit dem ubuntuusers.de forum verbunden?
<holgersson> N'Abend.
<holgersson> max2222: Davon würde ich nicht ausgehen. Wieso fragst Du? :)
<holgersson> max2222: Ich kann mir das schwer vorstellen, weil dann ja irgendeine Verbindung von IRC-Befehl zu Forum bzw. Unterforum und dann Artikel existieren müsste. Aber wie man das sauber auflösen will wäre mir ein Rätsel. O.o
<max2222> ich habe jetzt meinen alten rechner rausgekramt und ubuntu mate auf 15.04 aktualisiert. vorher hatte ich oft probleme mit der grafik (ist ein billiges board), jetzt scheint alles problemlos zu funktionieren. vielleicht könnte diese erfahrung anderen weiterhelfen
<bekks> Dazu müsste man ja auch nlch erwähnen, welche Grafikkarte du hast, etc.
<bekks> Sonst hilft das den hier Mitlesenden leider garnicht.
<max2222> mein onboard grafichip müsste der sein: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6100 nForce 405]
<Harmageddon> Nabend! Ich habe seit kurzem eine neue externe USB-Soundkarte (Terratec Aureon 7.1), die ich im Moment als 4.0 betreibe, also front + rear. Das habe ich mittlerweile mit pulseaudio und pavucontrol hinbekommen - mir wird alles auf den vier Lautsprechern ausgegeben. Allerdings klingt es im Moment so, als würde Stereoton einfach identisch vorne und hinten ausgegeben. Mein Ziel wäre ein Upmix von Stereo auf 4.0, sodass mir aus
<Harmageddon> Stereo-Musikdateien (meistens mp3) ein Surroundsound generiert und vorgegaukelt wird, bei dem man zwischen front und rear unterscheiden kann. Wie erreiche ich das am besten?
<holgersson> Harmageddon: Meinem Gedächtnis nach können Programme wie sox und ffmpeg upmixing. Ich vermute mal, dass Du „in den Dateien“ upmixen musst & danach die Dateien als 4.0-Audio abspielen musst.
<Harmageddon> holgersson: Hm... Bei diesen onboard-Karten von Realtek, die in den meisten PCs verbaut sind, ging das bei Windows über den Realtek-Treiber. Die Dateien zu bearbeiten wird für die ganze Musiksammlung etwas umständlich, oder? Hatte gehofft, dass man entweder pulseaudio oder alsa so einstellen kann, dass das auch da über den Treiber läuft.
<nagetier> Harmageddon, hattest du die /etc/pulse/daemon.conf angepasst, wie hier angedeutet https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pulseaudio#Konfiguration beschrieben?
<Harmageddon> nagetier: default-sample-channels habe ich auf 4 gesetzt. Es werden ja auch alle vier angesprochen, aber leider front left und rear left bzw. front right und rear right jeweils mit dem gleichen Output.
<nagetier> Harmageddon, ja, ich wäre jetzt davon ausgegangen man könne die sich für dein gewünschtes Ziel weiter anpassen.
<Harmageddon> nagetier: Habe schon einige Einstellungen ausprobiert, aber nichts gefunden. Es läuft wohl darauf hinaus, entweder die Audiofiles upzumixen oder einen Player zur Wiedergabe zu benutzen, der das kann. 
<Harmageddon> Kennt da jemand zufällig was?
<_moep_> was genau meint ihr mit upmixing?
<_moep_> lauter machen?
<nagetier> _moep_, Quellen, die auf Stereo ausgelegt sind, auf weitere Kanäle verteilen.. also den DSP den Soundkarte verwenden
<nagetier> *der
<nagetier> und es ist ein Krampf unter Linux, das stelle ich auch gerade wieder fest
<_moep_> ja
<_moep_> :D
<_moep_> jack soll wohl bei manchen gehen, pulse auch aber nur bei manchen
<_moep_> $insert_poettering_rant_here
<nagetier> was sollte der damit zu tun haben?
<nagetier> sind ja eher die Hardware-Hersteller, die keine Treiber für Linux bereitstellen
<nagetier> Harmageddon, auf der Konsole würde ich mir mal aplay ansehen..
<nagetier> Harmageddon, auf die Seite bin ich gerade noch gestoßen.. veraltet, auf ALSA aufbauend.. aber evtl. gibt es da noch Ansätze, die man verwenden könnte - http://www.halfgaar.net/surround-sound-in-linux
<Harmageddon> nagetier: "Two channel sources are to be played back on two speakers. " scheidet wohl aus
<nagetier> hm, ok
<Harmageddon> Bei aplay muss ich noch rausfinden, wie ich mehr als kryptisches Rauschen als Ausgabe kriege
<nagetier> 'man speaker-test' kann man sich mal ansehen..
<nagetier> anstatt aplay sollte man wohl auch paplay versuchen
<nagetier> Harmageddon, falls nicht bekannt, sollte man sich durch diese dezente Auswahl mal durchwurschteln - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/audioplayer
<Harmageddon> nagetier: paplay kennt kein mp3, ich probiere gerade avplay.
<Harmageddon> Mh, das wird heute nix mehr, versuche es morgen nochmal. Gute Nacht und danke für die Tipps!
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-12
<Klawa> Hardware-Konfigurationsproblem. 15.04 auf SSD(SATA3); SATA-Wechelplatte, DVD-ROM. Nach Umbau sucht das System nach /dev/sdb2 -> no medium found. Je nach SATA-Steckplatzbelegung geht gar nichts, andere Fehler. BIOS-Änderung bringt auch nichts. Wie kann ich die Reihenfolge (sda../sdb..) neu einlesen?
<Klawa> Nach booten von SSD komme ich auf die Konsole und soll journalctl -xb und wenn alles ok ist systemctl reboot durchführen
<stevieh> die reihenfolge kannst du im Prinzip eher nicht ändern, würde ich sagen. 
<stevieh> d.h. du kannst im Prinzip hergehen und den booteintrag so machen, dass er das richtige findet und mit uuids rumspielen.
<Klawa> stevieh, das system ist auch durcheiander gekommen, weil die Wechselplatte ja HotPlug ist und auch eine USB-Platte noch dabei war
<stevieh> ja, dafür wurden eben die uuids erdacht
<Klawa> wie bekomme ich also meine ssd wieder auf sdb ?
<ppq> wozu?
<ppq> uuid nutzen
<Klawa> das System bootet aber immer mit dem Fehler: /dev/sdb nicht gefunden
<ppq> ja, dann nutz halt uuids, dann hast du das problem nicht mehr
<Klawa> auch jetzt nachträglich? Nachdem das ganze Ding hängt?
<stevieh> wann kommt der fehler mit dem dev/sdb denn?
<stevieh> live CD nehmen, fstab anpassen und wenn nötig grub anpassen, fertig
<stevieh> und vielleicht cryptfs wenn benutzt
<Klawa> der Fehler kommt während innitialisierung (Splash-Screen)
<stevieh> mach mal n screenshot ;-)
<stevieh> aber klingt nach grub
<stevieh> das stichwort könnte hier boot-repair-disk sein
<Klawa> stevieh, ich habs mal aufgeschrieben - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11866385/
<stevieh> also: du hast das System aufgesetzt, als die SDD noch sdb war? jetzt ist sie sda?
<Klawa> stevieh, es scheint so ...
<Klawa> kann ich sie wieder als sdb starten?
<stevieh> ich denke, dann kann dir am einfachsten die boot-repair-disk helfen.
<Klawa> jetzt erscheint die ssd als sda
<Klawa> ok
<stevieh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Klawa> danke
<Klawa> stevieh, ich habe die repair-disk nach start mit USB-Stick installiert. siehe http://paste.ubuntu.com/11866385/  - Allerdings hat sich NICTS geändert. der Bootvorgang (ohne stick) ist so wie vorher
<stevieh> was hat boot repair denn gesagt, was es so gefunden hat? Ich hab das glaub ich noch nie benutzt...
<Klawa> stevieh, ja ich hab boot-repair installiert. Ergrbnis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11866515/
<Klawa> ich hab noch was gefunden. boot-repair sagt dass der PC im EFI-Bootmodus ist, er aber keine EFI-Partition gefunden hat
<agentsoul> Hallo habe eine USB-Platte mit ext4 formatiert und würde gerne Rechte/Eigentümer so ändern das die Platte an jedem Rechner für jeden User read write zugänglich ist wie es auch eine FAT oder NTFS USB-Platte wäre. Ich vermute mal chown aber weiß nicht welchen User bzw. Gruppe ich da verwenden sollte.
<stevieh> agentsoul: wenn du mit chmod die rechte richtig setzt, ist der user egal.
<stevieh> Klawa: na, dann stell den Rechner doch mal auf legacy um, wenn es geht
<Klawa> stevieh, das versuche ich grad verzweifelt ... dauert noch  :)
<stevieh> ansonsten musst du "halt" ein uefi system installieren, aber ob man das nachträglich elegant umgebaut bekommt...
<agentsoul> stevieh: sollte ich nicht dfür sorgen können, dass der jeweilige User auch Besitzer ist, halt wie bei FAT/NTFS? Sonst müsste ich Besitzer Gruppe Andere alle auf lesen schreiben ausführen.
<stevieh> agentsoul: genau, einfach alle auf alles stellen.
<stevieh> ich seh gerade, das geht sogar mittlerweile vom nautilus aus
<ub_umstieg> Guten Tag.Kann man eien USB festplatte auch mit SMART checken 
<ub_umstieg> Hintergrund derReciver meldet die festplatte ist voll sind aber nur 150GB von 500 belegt laut ubuntu  
<ub_umstieg> GSsmarrtmonitor findet die platte nicht 
<ub_umstieg> und smartctl möchte ein -d drive type parameter haben den ich nicht finde
<stevieh> irgendwer sagte mal, dass es am USB SATA Controller unterschiede gibt. Die einen reichen SMART durch, die anderen nicht
<ub_umstieg> ok
<stevieh> ub_umstieg: und wie sieht ubuntu die Festplatte eines DVB-Receivers?
<ub_umstieg> das ist eine normale platte usb 
<ub_umstieg> mass storage scsi 
<ub_umstieg> stevieh:  die platte ist extern und hängt nun am USB3.0 des 14.04 rechners 
<stevieh> und die ist mit ext4 formatiert?
<ub_umstieg> moment
<ub_umstieg> stevieh: ntfs
<stevieh> und linux sagt, es sind nur 150Gig belegt? Probier doch einfach mal 100Gig zu schreiben unter Linux
<stevieh> vielleicht kann die Firmware des Receivers auch nicht mehr
<ub_umstieg> SMART support is:     Unavailable - device lacks SMART capability.
<stevieh> ja, das hatten wir ja schon
<ub_umstieg> Ok gparted bringt das gleiche 142Belegt 323Frei 
<ub_umstieg> stevieh:  Danke gparted und ntfsfix melden keinerlei fehler 
<stevieh> das muss glaub ich noch nichts heissen
<ub_umstieg> das kann ja auch ein schreibfehler des Recivers VU+ gewesen sein 
<ub_umstieg> ich probiers nochal aus ,Aufzunehmen,jedenfals finde ich keinen fehler 
<stevieh> tu das
<ub_umstieg> schönen tag noch
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand einen einen bash debugger empfehlen?
<musca> dreamon:  frag in #bash (in english)
<dreamon> musca, bashdb .. nicht sehr komfortabel.. was soll. Merci
<stevieh> dreamon: started man bash nicht einfach mit nem flag?
<dreamon> stevieh, ja mit -x use.. aber ich würde gerne die Strings/Values anschauen.. aber das geht scheints nur wenn man überall echos setzt
<stevieh> ja, das ist auch mein weg zum bash debuggen ;-9
<musca> dreamon:  da kam noch ein Vorschlag:
<musca> [17:46:11] <hyper_ch> !shellcheck
<musca> [17:46:11] <greybot> ShellCheck is a shell linting/suggestion tool: http://www.shellcheck.net/
<dreamon> musca, das hatte glaub nichts mit mir zu tun
<dreamon> ich mach mit bashdb weiter..
<musca> jo
<dreamon> stevieh, Oh bashdb kann das auch .. du kannst mit bashdb mit step zeile für zeile durchfahren und mit print $String -> den wert herauszaubern.. cool
<dreamon> jedesmal unterschätze ich wieder aufs neue die Möglichkeiten die die Programme mitbringen
<bekks> Was ist denn bashdb?
<bekks> Bash debbuggen macht man mit set -xv
<dreamon> bashdb ist schön.. step für step.. mit Variabeln abfrage, finds ganz schick
<bekks> Wieviele hundert kB hat dein Script denn, dass man da bashdb braucht?
<dreamon> bekks, Ist das wichtig oder dient die frage nur um mich bloszustellen?
<bekks> Das ist wichtig um zu verstehen wie bashdb beim Debuggen helfen kann.
<bekks> Aber wen Du Dich dadurch bloßgestellt fühlst, behalt die Antwort einfach für Dich.
<bekks> *wenn
<napterk> hi wie kann in der cmd ein Paket ohne seine Abhängigkeiten deinstalliert werden, irgendwas mit aptitude remove -R? 
<napterk> hi wie kann in der cmd ein Paket ohne seine Abhängigkeiten deinstalliert werden, irgendwas mit aptitude remove -R? 
<bekks> apt-get remove/perge ...
<bekks> Die Abhängigkeiten werden nicht automatisch deinstalliert.
<subz3r0> purge
<subz3r0> ...
<subz3r0> mit purge werden auch configs gelöscht
<subz3r0> apt-get autoremove würde die abhängigen pakete deinstallieren
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-11
<plpower> Guten Tag ich möchte nach einem absturz,auf USB stick 12.04, -> grub neu installieren  chroot methode https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/
<plpower> ich bin irgendwie nicht so intelligent um das zu lesen 
<plpower> chroot methode  mount /dev/sdXY /mnt  
<plpower> ist damit die laufende live cd gemeint oder das medium das die zu schreibende boot enthält
<plpower> der live usb stick hat nur 1 partition das iso image
<plpower> das medium das die 12.04 installation hat aber nicht mehr startet hat eine boot partition sdb1
<plpower> die livecd hat 4 partitionen eingehängt 
<plpower> boot ext2  , daten fat32 ,erweitert 12.04 root sdb5 home sdb6
<plpower> ah jetzt hab ichs kappiert root partition nicht boot falsche inteligenz
<plpower> nun folgt nächstrer fehler grub-install /dev/sdb  FEHLER hd1 enthält ein iso image  
<plpower> warumm wird nun nach hd1 geschaut ?
<plpower> ich will doch grub nach /dev/sdb1
<plpower> die als boot geflaggt ist
<k1l_> plpower: warum ballerst du nicht einfach nochmal das 12.04 iso auf den usb? anstatt den da zu versuchen zu reparieren? und warum ist der grub da überhaupt kaputt?
<plpower> ich wills doch von iso live usb auf einen usb installieren 
<plpower> das klapt auch nur läuft der stick nicht an 
<plpower> der iso image stick läuft und läuft
<plpower> Frage kann soll muss ich den iso image stick rausziehen nach dme da hineine gebootet wurde
<plpower> und dann fortsetzen so dass nur ein stick drinn ist
<k1l_> du musst das /dev/ angeben das du da reparieren willst. nicht das vom usb stick, das du gerade gebootet hast
<plpower> es sind beides usab sticks es gibt keine internen speicher auser dem RAM
<k1l_> ja du musst den richtigen usb stick als ziel wählen
<k1l_> nicht den, den du da gerade gebootet hast.
<plpower> oh hab ich warumm dann der fehler mit hd1
<plpower> den mit --skip-fs-probe übergehen
<plpower> klasse die option --skip-fs-probe wird angeboten gibt es aber nicht
<plpower> ich werde das alles nochmal 3std neu installieren mit nur 1primäre fat32 ,2 extend 3swap 4root ohne boot 
<plpower> und mit ext4 
<plpower> anstatt ext2
<plpower> grub ist sowohl in sdb1 als auch in sdb5 korrekt aber der stick bootet nicht
<plpower> mbr neu geschrieben 
<plpower> einfach nur frustrierend 
<plpower> ich gebe auf und installiere dann heute nacht noch mal neu 
<plpower> nachdem ich gparted geplättet habe 
<pragomer_1> hallo. ich habe bei der installation meiner systemplatte luks/dmcrypt gewählt. habe aber, aus zeitgründen, die platte vorher nicht komplett gewiped, sodass jetzt wahrscheinlich noch einiges im gelöschten bereich zu finden sein dürfte. kann ich das irgenwie nachholen? besonderheit: es ist eine ssd  
<sdx23> pragomer_1: löschen und neuinstallieren.
<pragomer_1> ok.. habs befürchtet :-)
<pragomer_1> und um ne ssd komplett zu löschen. da reichen dd / shred / wipe und Co nicht, gell?
<pragomer_1> ich weiß, ich kenn die wiki-artikel..
<pragomer_1> vielleicht hat jemand erfahrungswerte "from-the-wild"
<k1l_> man sollte sich überlegen ob man die last der ssd antun will. 
<pragomer_1> jetzt ehrlich? du meinst überhaupt eine zu nutzen?
<k1l_> nein.  es geht dabei um die schreibbelastung von den zellen einer ssd.
<pragomer_1> ach so meinst.. ja.. weil dann jeder cluster einmal belastet würde. klar.. meinst das hätte so ne auswirkung? nunja.. muss jeder seblst wissen.. aber ist tatsächlich
<pragomer_1> ne überlegung.. so ne platte hält ja "nur" ca. 1000 zyklen pro cluster/sektor/wasauchimmer
<pragomer_1> ok.. aber vom grundsätzlich her isses für mich geklärt.. beim nächsten mal von vornerherein verschlüsseln
<sash_> pragomer_1: Schau mal nach, ob die SSD-Firmware da was bietet.
<ppq> eine SSD muss man nicht wipen
<ppq> das tut doch gerade trim/GC
<ppq> kannst du auch selber testen. einfach mal einen "freien" bereich mit dd auslesen. da werden nur nullen drinstehen.
<ppq> fun fact: flash speicher wurde nur aus diesem grund entwickelt (schnelles elektrisches löschen ohne jede zelle zu beschreiben)
<ppq> (kommt aus dem militärbereich)
<pragomer_1> ok.. ich werds mal per filecarving (sleuthkit, photorec, skalpel, etc. ) probieren ob da was gefunden wird...
<sdx23> Naja, dass der Controller 0en zurückgibt, sagt ja nicht dass die Daten weg sind. Die Sektoren werden als leer markiert, im eigentlichen Flash ist aber nichts passiert.
<sdx23> Aber wie immer bei solchen Dingen: eine Frage des Levels der Paranoia.
<pragomer_1> Naja.. es geht eigentlich nur um den Verlust und Diebstahlsfall. Und Filecarving-Tools kann mittlerweile ja jeder Schul-Teenie bedienen.. es ist keine gesteigerte Paranoia.. nur ein realistischer Schutz-Mechanismus
<pragomer_1> :-)
<pragomer_1> So.. muss weg.. cu
<kante> firefox und facebook: "grafik speichern" ohne wirkung. was kann ich tun?
<Lengsdorfer> bildschirm snapshot?
<Lengsdorfer> ist umständlich, sollte aber gehen
<kante> Lengsdorfer, meinst du mich?
<Lengsdorfer> öhm, ja
<kante> ich habe jetzt einen download-manager mit der URL benutzt. hat funktioniert. aber trotzdem wäre es schön, wenn ich die grafik direkt von firefox aus speichern könnte.
<plpower> Guten Abend Problem installation auf USB stick  bootet nicht
<plpower> seit 5 tagen versuch ich 12.04 auf eine usb stick zu bekommen als als installiertes system
<plpower> die installation bricht bei grubinstall ab 
<jokrebel> 12.04? 
<plpower> ja ich brauch das alte 
<plpower> 10.04 kein problem klappt sofort
<plpower> aber da wurde alles eingestellt selbst die paketquellen sind weg
<k1l_> ja, weil es eben abgestellt ist.
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases/  <---
<plpower> kein problem kann ich mit leben 
<jokrebel> plpower: Naja - Es ist 6 Jahre alt und EOL
<k1l_> kannst du nicht, wenn die kiste am internet hängt
<plpower> die installations CD von 10.04 bringt allles mit und klappt auch 
<plpower> von 10.04 nach 12.04 updaten 
<plpower> k1l_: 
<plpower> meinst du das
<plpower> das problem ist das das iso image auf usb sda ist und irgendwie der grub da nicht mitspielt das auf sdb auch usb zu installieren
<plpower> Frage muss ubuntu in eine erweiterte partition zwingend rein 
<k1l_> nein
<plpower> dann könnte ich auch sdb1 swap und dann ext2 primär 
<plpower> oder besser noch ne sdb1 fat32 
<plpower> damit dieser boot was hat um reinzukrichen
<k1l_> du kannst ubuntus systempartitionen nicht auf fat installiere
<plpower> wenn ich den nun instllierten stick hier in 14.04 reinschiebe bekomm ich eine fehlermeldung erwiterte partition schreibgeschützt read only
<k1l_> sicher, dass der stick nicht hardwaremässig kaputt ist?
<plpower> ja
<plpower> iso drauf alles ok 
<plpower> es gibt sicherlich kein fertiges iso das sich wie beim rasperry installiert
<k1l_> dann guck in dmesg nachdem du den stick bei dem 14.04 eingesteckt hast.
<k1l_> ubuntu lierfert .isos. wo ist denn genau das problem jetzt? und warum muss es 12.04 sein?
<plpower> hier der dmesg tail http://pastebin.com/5sVhJtr5
<plpower> 12.04 wegen dem echtzeitkernel in den repros
<k1l_> [ 9756.743279] FAT-fs (sdb1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<plpower> sdb1 ist eine fat32
<k1l_> ich frage mich aber trotzdem was ein echtzeitkernel bringen soll wenn der usb schon so lahm ist.
<plpower> dann frage ich anders die rechner haben einen 2,5" 44pin  da könnte ich eine SD oder CF reinfummeln 
<plpower> bringt das was 
<plpower> also 10.04 auf usb am rechner klappt prima mit dem 122er kernel 
<plpower> keine probleme selbst bei 2000ns takt
<plpower> ich stell immer 3500ns ein hatte ich nie probleme
<plpower> auf dem gleichen usb stick übrigens 
<plpower> 0x41: Dirty bit is set. Fs was not properly unmounted and some data may be corru
<plpower> moment ich lad mal eine foto hoch 
<k1l_> ja ist doch eindeutig. du musst nen fsck laufen lassen
<plpower> hab ich 
<plpower> bit repariert
<plpower> http://foengarage.de/er2.jpg
<plpower> das ist die ausgabe von fdisk und der fehler beim einstecken des sticks
<plpower> wenn ich den stick nun im rechner anlaufen lasse kommt das keyboard wie beim iso 
<plpower> bringt testdisk was bei der aktion mit dem mbr und pbr
<plpower> mich wundert ein bischen die nummerierung der partitionstabele müsste das nicht fortlaufend sein 
<plpower> da ist noch viel mehr faul  fsck /dev/sdb BRINGT fsck: fsck.iso9660: not found
<plpower> deswegen auch das keyboard 
<plpower> da ist ein teil des images der live cd im bootsektor
<k1l_> das klingt als hättest du da sehr viel rumgefummelt
<jokrebel> du hast den fsck aber schon im Livemodus ausgeführt?
<plpower> nein fsck hier und jetzt direkt am 14.04
<k1l_> irgendwie ist das auch sehr unverständlich was du da jetzt genau machen willst, bzw wie das setup ist.
<jokrebel> und ein fsck auf das Laufwerk selbst kann nicht gehn
<plpower> jokrebel:  aud fen usb stick 
<jokrebel> ja?
<jokrebel> fsck /dev/sdb _kann_ nicht gehn. Wenn dann fsck /dev/sdb1 oder so
<plpower> vom laufenden 14.04 auf festplatte sda  nach sdb auf usb stick 
<jokrebel> also ich rede von FileSystemCheck (fsck) ... und Du?
<plpower> sdb1 check dirty bit 
<plpower> bit unchangesd leving
<plpower> bei repai
<jokrebel> det kenn isch nisch
<plpower> ich setz mal den boot flag auf sdb1
<jokrebel> ...ooO( ob da nicht mehr dirty ist als ein Bit? )
<plpower> None partition table type has been detected
<jokrebel> plpower: Du bist Dir sicher, den Unterschied zwischen Partition und Laufwerk zu kennen?
<plpower> denke schon 
<plpower> sdb laufwerk und sdb1 partition
<jokrebel> ja ok
<plpower>  Warning: Bad starting sector (CHS and LBA don't match)
<jokrebel> was war das dann mit "fsck /dev/sdb" ?
<jokrebel> Datensicherung hast Du ja bereits, oder?
<jokrebel> bzw. ist unwichtig
<plpower> blanke installation nix zu verlieren
<plpower> mit dd 75sek zum 10.04 und maschine läuft
<plpower> seit nun mehr 5tagen am 12.04 installations versuch 
<k1l_> dachte du wolltest kein live system
<plpower> ich hab ken dvd sonst wür ichs mal mit einer cd versuchen
<oxto> huhu
<plpower> ich habe ien image backup vom laufenden 10.04
<plpower> gparted stürzt ab bein check von sdb1
<plpower> ok danke ich probiers mal wieder mit neuer partitionstabelle von vorne 
<plpower> Frage  die swap bevor die ext2 /root oder dahinter 
<plpower> oder garkeine swap 
<plpower> ich lass die fat32 auch mal weg 
<Frickelpit> plpower: kleiner Tipp. Wir sehen nicht, was du an deinem Rechner machst und deine "Unterhaltung" ist mehr als schwer nachzuvollziehen.
<plpower> kann ich nachvollziehen
<Frickelpit> vielleicht etwas mehr Informationen geordneter, dass macht es für deine Helfer einfacher.
<plpower> Na dann von Vorne  Stick ist leer keine partition 
<plpower> neue paritionstabelle msdos 
<plpower> Entschuldigung beim schreibne der partitionstabelle auf dne stick ist 14.04 abgestürzt
<plpower> ich installier neu 
<plpower> Frage ist eine inet verbindung zur installation von einem live medium aus zwingend erforderlich 
<plpower> das X an inet verbindung ist grau  4,7GB ist ok 
<plpower> mit 10.04 war das alles so einfacxh 
<plpower> ok dann bis in 3std 
<k1l_> nein du kannst auch offline installieren
<k1l_> *sigh*
<k1l_> was fummelt der sich da eigentlich zurecht?
<kraut> hi
<kraut> ich hab ein problem mit usb auf meinem netbook und einem bluetooth 4.0 stick (BCM20702A0).
<kraut> unter windows läuft der stick, also ist er nicht defekt.
<kraut> wenn ich ihn am netbook anklemme, bekomme ich aber nicht mal per lsusb ein entsprechendes device
<kraut> sind die usb module falsch geladen aka ehci, uhci usw.?
<kraut> usb-massstorage funktioniert übrigens
<k1l_> netbook klingt nach alter hardware? mal nen anderen usb port probiert? im bios in den usb settings geguckt ob nur usb1 oder so aktiviert? oder usb legacy deaktiviert ist?
<ppq> das klingt nach einem fall für usb modeswitch, kraut 
<ppq> achso bluetooth :o
<kraut> es gibt bei dem bluetooth stick auch ggf. ein firmware thema, aber das nicht mal lsusb es anzeigt verstehe ich nicht
<kraut> k1l_, bios hat keine passenden settings dazu
<kraut> ein alter usb bluetooth stick geht auch
<ppq> kraut, hast du es mal an einem anderen rechner mit linux probiert?
<kraut> und laut recherche soll BCM20702A0 unter ubuntu auch laufen
<kraut> hab nichts anderes da :/
<ppq> schade
<kraut> wobei, esxi mit usb-passthrough, aber das verfälscht
<ppq> trotzdem nen versuch wert
<kraut> BCM20702A0
<kraut> wird schon mal korrekt erkannt
<kraut> dmesg: http://pastebin.com/68c9UjmS
<kraut> usb-devices: http://pastebin.com/0WTcHn9v
<ppq> kraut, wenn ich die letzte zeile des dmesg outputs google, finde ich einige hinweise, dass man nen firmware blob braucht und den evtl. noch umbenennen muss
<ppq> kraut, https://github.com/OpenELEC/misc-firmware/blob/master/firmware/brcm/BCM20702A0-0a5c-21ec.hcd
<ppq> die scheint das zu sein
<kraut> ja, das ist alles klar. das scheint ein physisches problem zu sein mit stick und usb port
<ppq> achso
<k1l_> was für nen kernel ist das denn?
<kraut> der aktuelle 4.4. irgendwas
<jokrebel> uname -a würde da helfen
<jokrebel> ...um aus den Vermutungen Tatsachen zu machen
<done> meine maus funktioniert njcht mehr 
<done> was kann ich machen ?
<done> kann mir einer helfen bi
<done> bitt
<done> bitte
<nanoNet> beschreib mal was du für ein problem hast 
<done> sie funktionirt nicht mehr richtig
<jokrebel> nicht die beste Beschreibung
<nanoNet> was hast du für eine maus was hast du für ein system und so weiter, Kann auch schreiben mein pc ist kaput 
<jokrebel> meine Glaskugel meint, dass vielleicht nur die Batterie der Funkmaus schwächer wird.
<kraut> broadcom is da shit
<kraut> meine güte nervt das
<done> logitech rx 250 steht unte
<kraut> http://askubuntu.com/questions/632336/bluetooth-broadcom-43142-isnt-working-on-ubuntu/632348#632348
<kraut> ist das deren ernst?
<nanoNet> du musst uns schon mehr sagen als deine maus geht nicht sonst wird dir nicht geholfen 
<done> ich kann das doch nicht beschreiben
<nanoNet> was für ein linux hast du 
<done> weiss ich nicht 
<nanoNet> das ist sehr schlecht 
<done> schon klar
<nanoNet> hast wenigstens versucht die maus an einem anderen usb port ein zu stecken 
<jokrebel> kraut: Was von dem allem soll wessen Ernst sein? Und wo bleibt die Antwort auf die Frage nach dem "uname -a" --- ach und schick doch gleich noch ein "lsb_release -a" mit - in einem NOpaste bitte
<nanoNet> das system neu zu starten 
<done> hab ich 
<kraut> jokrebel, es funktioniert nun
<nanoNet> done du gibst hier so wenig info.... das dir keiner helfen will 
<kraut> und uname -a ging nicht, weil das netbook stromlos war
<jokrebel> nanoNet: lsb_release -a sagt schon mal welches Linux Du hast.
<done> habe ich  nicht danke 
<kraut> jokrebel, danke für nichts
<nanoNet> ich weiss was für ein linux ich habe aber done nicht 
<jokrebel> kraut: Nicht dafür
<done> muss mal neustarten
<jokrebel> nanoNet: Und verrätst Du uns es auh?
<jokrebel> auch
<nanoNet> kubuntu 15.10
<jokrebel> nanoNet: Und was genau klappt nun mit der Maus nicht richtig?
<nanoNet> dem done seine maus geht nicht 
<nanoNet> meine geht wunderbar
<nanoNet> done 
<jokrebel> oh in der Zeile verrutsch ;-) sorry
<nanoNet> done gib mal das im terminal ein was der jokrebel geschrieben hat 
<nanoNet> done 
<done_> jetz geht es wieder danke danke
<k1l_> kraut: jo, die anleitung da sollte klappen. leider ist broadcom zwar billig aber wegen deren lizenzen eher kacke für die enduser
<nanoNet> done wenn ein usb gerät nicht mehr geht immer versuchen das system neu zu starten 
<done_> ia danke
<nanoNet> und gib im terminal mal 
<nanoNet> lsb_release -a ein 
<kraut> k1l_, ja, funktioniert nun auch. hab trotzdem wohl keine passgenauigkeit beim usb port
<kraut> gaffa tape hilft da leider nur
<jokrebel> oO - klingt nach Profireparatur - aber auch nach "hat nichts mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun" und gehört bestenfalls nach nebenan in den Offtopic-Kanal
<kraut> jokrebel, du hast eine sehr omnipräsente meinung
<jokrebel> kraut: Naja - wenn Gaffatape die Lösung Deines USB-Problems wäre hat das ja wohl absolut nichts mit dem OS zu tun :-/
<kraut> jokrebel, ich könnte es dir jetzt erklären, aber mir ist die zeit zu schade
<jokrebel> hauptsache uns war die Zeit nicht zu schade
<nanoNet> seit lieb und nett zu einander 
<plpower> Guten Abend Wolte erfolg vermelden 
<plpower> nach nunmehr 3 Tagen und unzähligen versuchen 12.04 auf eienm stick zu installieren der Rechner läuft
<plpower> gute nacht 
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-12
<NTQ> Hi, gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit den Swap mal eben zu leeren als "swapoff -a"?
<leszek> NTQ: programme schließen die herausgeswapped haben/wurden 
<NTQ> leszek: Hm, okay. Kann ich mit manchen bestimmt machen. Wo sehe ich das so genau? Vielleicht irgendeine Spalte in htop?
<leszek> NTQ: das überlege ich auch gerade
<leszek> NTQ: ksysguard hier auf KDE kann das in seinen Details anzeigen. Die Daten hat es wohl von /proc/<pid>/smaps
<NTQ> Das ist leider ein headless Server.
<leszek> ja dann musst du über /proc/<pid>/smaps gehen
<leszek> ist nur etwas aufwendig, wenn man nicht weiß welches programm swapped oder viel arbeitsspeicher verwendet
<NTQ> Momentan läuft "swapoff -a" in einem screen und das wird schon seit Stunden nicht fertig. Auf meinem Laptop ging das immer fix.
<NTQ> Momentan wandern nur wenige MB pro Stunde rüber in den RAM.
<NTQ> Und ich weiß nicht mal, ob das gut tut, wenn ich swapoff einfach so kille.
<NTQ> Es gibt hier eine Spalte "The size of the virtual memory of the process"
<stevieh> was ist denn dein Begehr so überhaupt, das im Laufenden Betrieb zu machen?
<NTQ> Es sind jede Menge Daten im Swap und im RAM ist noch so viel frei, dass ich das mal rüber schaufeln wollte. Dann kann ich den Swap nämlich gleich aus lassen. Der RAM wird eh nie voll.
<leszek> NTQ: ja swapoff ist langsam, wenn der SWAP Bereich auf der Festplatte liegt und Festplatten sind nunmal langsam je nachdem wieviel GB die rüber schauffeln müssen
<NTQ> leszek: Gerade mal 1496 MB. Gestern ware es noch ca. 3500 MB
<NTQ> Es geht wie gesagt gefühlt Kilobyte-weise. Innerhalb von 2 Stunden sind gerade mal 10 MB weniger.
<leszek> NTQ: ganz allgemein empfehle ich zur Not immer einen SWAP Bereich zu haben, es sei denn es handeln sich um 32 GB RAM oder so. Ich hab schon 16 GB RAM vollaufen sehen. Deshalb macht so "Not-Swap" schon Sinn. Man muss nur den vm.swappiness Wert dann dementsprechend anpassen
<leszek> NTQ: ja das ist seltsam. KB weise sollte das nicht laufen. Hmm...
<NTQ> Wir haben hier halt ein paar Anwendungen laufen, die viel Speicher brauchen, aber auch mal tagelang nicht benutzt werden. Wenn es dann wieder los geht, dann sind die zäh wie Gummi.
<NTQ> Hauptsächlich Python, bzw. Plone um konkret zu werden.
<stevieh> wie kommen Daten überhaupt in den Swap, wenn genug RAM da ist?
<ppq> s2disk, sonst nicht
<stevieh> denk ich mir doch auch
<ppq> wobei, je nach eingestellter swappiness, schopnmal was da landen kann bevor der ram ganz voll ist
<NTQ> Also Daten kommen immer in den Swap, wenn der Kernel glaubt, dass andere Prozesse vielleicht bald mehr brauchen.
<NTQ> Das hatte ich selbst auf dem Laptop mit 24 GB RAM. Deswegen hab ich den Swap gleich komplett deaktiviert, weil das keinen Sinn machte.
<tokam> Welche Auswirkung hat es, wenn ich GTK 3.0 installier, bzw auf diese Oberfläche upgrade?
<Fuchs> Keine. Projekte, die GTK3 nutzen, nutzen GTK3. Projekte, die GTK2 nutzen, nutzen nicht GTK3
<NTQ> Ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch. Ich kann per SSH auf einen Server A zugreifen, von dem aus ich auf einen weiteren LDAP-Server B verbinden kann. Wie kann ich Port Server B:389 auf meinen localhost Port 12345 mappen und durch ssh tunneln?
<NTQ> Mit ssh 12345:serverA:389 tunnel ich ja auf den lokalen Port von Server A, ich möchte aber noch eins weiter auf Server B.
<NTQ> -L natürlich
<geser> ssh -L 12345:serverB:389 serverA
<NTQ> ah, logisch
<NTQ> geser: Wie schaffe ich es noch zusätzlich, dass Port 12345 auch nach außen hin offen ist? Momentan ist er an 127.0.0.1 gebunden.
<NTQ> Ah, vergiss es. Wer lesen kann, ist im Vorteil
<doev> Hallo. Ich kann mich per ssh auf Server-A einloggen, welcher Zugriff auf einen Datenbankserver hat. SSH zum Datenbank-Server ist nicht möglich. Von meinem Arbeits-Rechner komme ich nicht an den Datenbankserver. Kann ich die Verbindung übe Server-A tunneln?
<koegs> klar
<doev> Also Workstation->MySQL/SSH ist nicht möglich, ServerA->MySQL ist möglich, ServerA->SSH ist nicht möglich
<doev> Ich kenne tunneln nur, wenn ich mit SSH auf den Zielrechner komme.
<doev> ServerA müsste einen Port öffnen, der zum Datenbankserver führt. Wie mache ichh das ohne ssh?
<koegs> ssh -L 3306:<db-server>:3306 user@servera
<koegs> du kannst auch zu entfernten rechnern tunneln, nicht nur auf localhost
<doev> achso
<doev> es geht, danke
<doev> jetzt wo ich es lese macht es sinn :)
<kandinsky> moin :)
<ShiroNeko> hallo, was muss ich installieren, damit mein Intel RAID unter ubuntu 16.04 erkannt wird?
<ShiroNeko> aktuell erkennt er das RAID0 nur als zwei platten (sdc/sdd)
<_moep_> du solltest sdc/sdd und md0/md1 seen
<ShiroNeko> mein, ich sehe nur sdc/sdd
<_moep_> ist mdadm installiert?
<ShiroNeko> ich schau gerade mal, moment
<ShiroNeko> nein, war nicht installiert
<_moep_> installier mal und schau dann mal nach
<ShiroNeko> sudo mdadm --assemble --scan
<ShiroNeko> mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdd1: No such file or directory
<ShiroNeko> sudo mdadm --assemble --scan
<ShiroNeko> mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdd1: No such file or directory
<ShiroNeko> sudo dmraid -a n
<ShiroNeko> RAID set "isw_cehjigheai_Volume0" is not active
<_moep_> hm muss ich passen
<ShiroNeko> ich versuch mal reboot, dmraid und mdadm sind jedenfalls isntalliert.
<ShiroNeko> mich wundert nur, dass das raid seit heute weg ist ... die ganze zeit hat es funktioniert
<ShiroNeko> _moep_: RAID ist wieder da =)
<ShiroNeko> thx für den tipp mit mdadm
<_moep_> np
<_moep_> was hast du gemacht, dass es ging?
<ShiroNeko> nur apt-get install dmraid mbadm
<_moep_> ah ok
<ShiroNeko> und auf verdacht mal reboot
<_moep_> ja das war das nächste, was ich dir empfohlen hätte
<ShiroNeko> denke ich hätte auch ein reload ohne reboot hinbekommen, aber mit ner SSD tut ein reboot auch nicht mehr wirklich weh =)
<_moep_> :D
<ShiroNeko> naja, aktuell ca 2sek bootzeit bis desktop. mit ner günstigen SATA3 SSD. da dauert googlen und reload sicher länger
<nanoNet> hallo zusammen 
<nanoNet> wenn ich eine zweite hdd habe wie beschriefte ich die 
<mrkramps> label beim formatieren vergeben?
<nanoNet> ich habe es bis jetzt immer /home 2 benant 
<jokrebel> nanoNet: Was meinst Du mit "beschriften"
<jokrebel> Ich beschrifte meine Festplatten immer mit einem Edding um zu wissen was drauf ist; das wirst Du aber vermutlich nicht meinen
<nanoNet> wie der pfad zu der zweiten hd heissen muss oder darf
<jokrebel> nanoNet: Das entscheidet Dein OS.
<jokrebel> meist sdb
<nanoNet> ja und danach  mit home 2 oder data oder wie macht hier das 
<nanoNet> weil ich will das system neu installen das system auf deine ssd und der rest als ablage auf der zweiten normalen hd 
<jokrebel> ganz so einfach ist das nicht
<nanoNet> weil ich habe jetzt immer  nur eine hd drin gehabt da habe ich eine / und eine home und ein swap gemacht 
<jokrebel> nanoNet: Vermutlich hast Du momentan eine Platte "sda" mit mehreren Paritionen sba1 sda2 ...
<mrkramps> nanoNet, das gemeine ist jetzt, du kannst die zweite festplatte nahezu überall unter jedem namen einhängen, den du möchtest
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Einerseits gemein, andrerseits aber dadurch auch schon "flexibel"
<nanoNet> also wenn ich die jetzt als /data einhänge ist das gut so 
<mrkramps> jokrebel, geringfügig flexibel :)
<k1l> nanoNet: die kannst du nennen wie du lustig bist. kannst dir ja was sinnvolles ausdenken und die dann unter "/mnt" einhängen. als /mnt/daten  oer /mnt/speicher oder wie auch immer
<mrkramps> nanoNet, oder unter /media/<benutzername>/daten
<k1l> nanoNet: ich würde es unter /mnt machen und das dann in die /etc/fstab eintragen. so wird sie automatisch eingefügt
<nanoNet> warum /mnt
<jokrebel> kann Banshee nicht (vorzeitig) überblenden 
<mrkramps> nanoNet, /mnt ist für sowas in der verzeichnisstruktur vorgesehen
<nanoNet> ok danke für die info habe ich nicht gewust 
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur/
<mrkramps>  /media ist eigentlich eher für wechselmedien
<mrkramps> aber auch legitim
<DaVu> dort wird aber erwähnt..."kann für temporär eingehängte Partitionen verwendet werden"
<DaVu> unter /mnt
<nanoNet> die zweite hd sol dauerhaft drin bleiben 
<mrkramps> DaVu, auch das … so dogmatisch ist die verzeichnisstruktur nicht
<DaVu> ok
<nanoNet> ich danke schon mal für eure tips und infos 
<nanoNet> wen ich die swap auf die zweite hd verlge ist das schlecht oder gut 
<mrkramps> nanoNet, kommt darauf an
<DaVu> ich würde swap auf der ssd lassen, da schneller
<nanoNet> ok
<DaVu> ist aber nur meine bescheidene meinung
<nanoNet> und /home auch 
<jokrebel> falls die swap überhaupt zur verwendung kommt, wär das vielleicht sogar besser.
<DaVu> nanoNet: wie groß ist die ssd?
<nanoNet> 250gb
<DaVu> ok
<k1l> swap will man eigentlich gar nicht genutzt haben, da es immer viel lahmer ist als der ram
<k1l> und auf einer ssd schreibt er da auch nur die ssd kaputt.
<nanoNet> ich hab den boinc manager drauf und die swap wird auch mit 8gb arbeitsspeicher genutzt
<DaVu> ah, ok...weil zu viele schreibvorgänge, k1l?
<k1l> mit bionc würd ich das erst recht nicht auf die ssd packen. der schreibt dir die ja in 2 wochen kaputt.
<mrkramps> swap ist für SSDs nicht grundsätzlich tötlich, aber wie k1l schon sagt, in diesem fall schon =D
<nanoNet> also ist es sinvoller wen ich das so mache die swap auf die hd zu legen 
<nanoNet> und nicht auf die ssd
<mrkramps> nanoNet, die zweite HDD soll als datengrab dienen?
<nanoNet> so in etwa
<mrkramps> dann macht es im interesse der zugriffe schon sinn swap darauf zu packen
<nanoNet> haubtsächlich fotos doc filme und was man sonst noch so drauf hat 
<mazzomaz> Hallo zusammen
<mrkramps> ich kann das hier auch nur als persönliche erfahrung stehen lassen, aber swappen ist nur richtig unangenehm, wenn der swap auf der systemfestplatte liegt
<nanoNet> die swap wird jetzt auch mit 0.06GiB genutzt
<mazzomaz> Ich suche mich noch verrückt: Wie bringe ich Firefox denn dazu, Webseiten in der deutschen und nicht in der englischen Version anzuzeigen? Bevorzugte Sprache in den Einstellungen ist umgestellt. Muss ich etwas weiteres beachten?
<nanoNet> also firefox ist nicht deutsch
<nanoNet> weil ich weiss nicht wie sich einen ssd verhält ist meine erste sonst hatte ich nur hds
<mrkramps> nanoNet, bei gelegenheit mal lesen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/
<nanoNet> danke 
<Mundus> Hi, ich suche ein Programm für den Vergleich von Bildern. Der Versuch mit "Geeqie" war leider nicht erfolgreich (fast identische Bilder wurden nicht identifiziert). Der Ansatz von Geeqie scheint aber meinen Anforderungen zu entsprechen.
<k1l> nanoNet: wie eine hdd einfach nur schnell. aber man sollte da halt nicht zu viel drauf schreiben, da die zellen nicht unendlich überschrieben werden können. im normalen betrieb ist das kein problem, aber gerade sachen die viele daten schreiben wie swap ist da eher schlecht für
<mazzomaz> nanoNet, doch doch. Firefox ist schon in Deutsch. Nur Webseiten werden eben in der englischen Version angezeigt 
<nanoNet> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/ wenn du diese seite öffnest ist die deutsch ????
<nanoNet> mazzomaz
<mazzomaz> nanoNet, Ja, ist sie.
<nanoNet> k1l dann hält einen ssd weniger lan als eine normale hd? wen viel drauf geschrieben wird
<nanoNet> mazzomaz was ist dan dein problem 
<mrkramps> nanoNet, kuerze version der antwort ist: ja
<k1l> nanoNet: technischbedingt ja. in der praxis ist das ungefähr gleich, da normale hdds ja auch technische defekte bekommen. aber wenn du sehr viel drauf rumschreibst, dann fällt die ssd früher aus
<mazzomaz> nanoNet, ähm? Das die meisten Seiten eben in Englisch angezeigt werden. Facebook z.B. .. Die meisten Seiten eben die es in mehreren Sprachversionen gibt
<nanoNet> weil der boinc manager der braucht nur  cpu und gpu wenn man nichts macht und die hd wird nur das beschreiben wenn neue daten kommen 
<mrkramps> nanoNet, und was swappt der dann bei dir mit 8GB ram?
<k1l> nanoNet: der braucht ne menge ram, weil die berechnung dort gemacht werden. und wenn der ram voll ist wird swap genutzt.
<nanoNet> wie kann ich das nach sehen was in dir swap liegt 
<nanoNet> mazzomaz jetzt muss ich selber mal nach schauen wegen firefox weil bei mir sind seiten immer so wie sie geschrieben sind
<mazzomaz> nanoNet, Nett von dir, danke. Wie gesagt: Er versucht wohl zu erkennen welche Sprachversion von mehrsprachigen Seiten er verwenden soll und entscheidet sich dann immer für die englische Variante.
<nanoNet> also du willst jede seite übersetzen lassen 
<mazzomaz> nanoNet, Nein, mit übersetzen hat das nix zu tun.
<mazzomaz> nanoNet, Es soll einfach nur die Seite in der korrekten Sprachversion ausgeliefert werden.
<k1l> mazzomaz: ist wohl ein problem des firefox. die dhl seite ist bei mir im firefox auch englisch z.b.
<nanoNet> komisch das es bei mir immer geht 
<nanoNet> welchen firefox hast du 
<mazzomaz> k1l, Ja genau. DHL ist bei mir auch englisch.
<mazzomaz> nanoNet, Firefox 47.0. Ubuntu 16.04. 
<k1l> mazzomaz: guck mal ob das hilft: https://support.mozilla.org/de/questions/1002811
<mazzomaz> k1l, Hat leider nix gebracht.
<nanoNet> hast du schon mal chronik und alles gelöscht 
<nanoNet> mazzomaz
<jokrebel> stimmt - DHL wird im Firefox mit "en" geöffnet. In Chromium auf "de"
<nanoNet> bei mir aber nicht 
<mazzomaz> jokrebel, Ja leider. Ist tatsächlich bei allen großen Seiten so :-/
<nanoNet> ich bin am suchen das ist sicher nur eine einstelung 
<k1l> das ist hier irgendwem schonmal aufgefallen. ich weiß aber nicht mehr ob wir ne lösung hatten
<koegs> deutsches sprachpaket installieren und bevorzugte Sprache auf deutsch stellen hat bei mir geholfen iirc 
<nanoNet> mazzomaz hast du das deutsch sprachpack drauf 
<jokrebel> in chrome(ium) gibt es da auch noch "bevorzugte Sprache" und "Ubersetzung" wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Firefox nutz ich nur noch selten.
<mazzomaz> koegs, Ist bei mir beides gemacht :-/ Sollte ich Firefox samt Sprachpaket vielleicht mal deinstallieren?
<koegs> sowas hilft fast nie, ist ja kein Windows :)
<mazzomaz> koegs, *g* Okay. Ich dachte bloss dass es evtl. nicht vollständig ist oder so
<jokrebel> mazzomaz: language-pack-de-base ist installiert?
<koegs> https://www.browserdoktor.de/firefox-auf-deutsch-umstellen/
<mazzomaz> jokrebel, language-pack-de-base is already the newest version (1:16.04+20160415).
<jokrebel> und firefox-locale-de 
<mazzomaz> jokrebel, firefox-locale-de is already the newest version (47.0+build3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1).
<nanoNet> Extras -> Einstellungen -> Inhalt -> Sprachen -> Wählen ---> dort de als erste Sprache einstellen
<mazzomaz> koegs, Diese Einstellungen sind auch schon alle gesetzt
<nanoNet> hast du das gemacht mazzomaz
<mazzomaz> nanoNet, Ja habe ich - aber: ich habe dort gerade das Problem gefunden, denn:
<nanoNet> das wäre
<mazzomaz> nanoNet, Ich hatte eben "Deutsch (de)" als bevorzugte Sprache ganz oben stehen -> damit ging es nicht
<nanoNet> und jetzt geht es
<mazzomaz> nanoNet, Jetzt habe ich "Deutschland/Deutsch de-de" hinzugefügt - damit gehts
<mazzomaz> Total verrückt
<nanoNet> dann wünsche ich dir jetzt viel spass mit firefox
<mazzomaz> nanoNet, total bekloppt. Ich wähle hier grundsätzlich "Deutsch (de)" aus und hatte nie Probleme damit
<nanoNet> was hast du gemacht dass das problem auf getaucht ist 
<mazzomaz> nanoNet, Nichts. Ist bei allen 16.04. Neuinstallationen auf meinen Geräten so
<nanoNet> wie 
<nanoNet> das ist aber komisch 
<mazzomaz> nanoNet, Ja, allerdings.
<nanoNet> will eben auch auf die 16.04 
<nanoNet> mit einer ssd 
<mazzomaz> nanoNet, Dann bin ich mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt :) Generell bin ich mit der 16.04. sehr zufrieden
<nanoNet> ich bin bis jetzt mit kubuntu 15.10 unterwegs 
<jokrebel> nanoNet: Dir ist klar, dass das noch diesen Monat End-of-life wird?
<nanoNet> macht hier den eine swap überhabt noch 
<nanoNet> ?
<nanoNet> oder kauft hier einfach mehr arbeitsspeicher wenn ihr eine ssd verbaut habt 
<k1l> nanoNet: normalerweise wird swap kaum noch gebraucht bei otto normal mit heutigem 8 oder 16gb ram. wenn du aber weißt du rennst in den swap (weil boinc) dann brauchst du swap. pack sie auf die hdd.
<nanoNet> und was mach ich mit dem /tmp 
<nanoNet> sol ich das auch auf die hd verlagern 
<k1l> tmp liegt doch meistens eh schon im tmpfs
<nanoNet> also muss ich das nicht auf die hd legen 
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Auslagerung/#Verlagerung-von-tmp
<nanoNet> ok
<nanoNet> dankeeuch allen und eine gute nacht 
<mrkramps> skull-y, am besten stellst du deine frage hier nochmal
<skull-y> Hat schon mal jemand mit UCK ein angepasstes Installationsmedium erstellt? Bisher waren alle meine ISO's nicht bootfähig. Gibt's es irgendwas spezielles zu beachten?
<mrkramps> skull-y, hattest du beim boot des mediums denn eine fehlermeldung?
<skull-y> Wenn ich das jetzt noch richtig im Kopf habe, wurde kein bootbares Medium gefunden.
<skull-y> Mir kam das Problemchen grade in den Sinn, weil ich mich gerade durchs Wiki zu dem Thema lese. 
<skull-y> ich probier das morgen noch mal aus, dann kann ich die vollständige fehlermeldung hier oder im Forum posten
<marco_> root
<marco_> root
<Mundus> Guten Abend, falls noch jemand wach ist, würde ich Hilfe bei apt-get updat brauchen. Der Befehl läuft nicht durch, da ein öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist. Leider weiß ich nicht, welcher Schlüssel aktualisiert werden muss
<Mundus> Erledigt
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-13
<plpower> Guten abend windoos rechner mit ubuntu verbinden klappt nur manchmal 
<plpower> kann ich den rechner direkt irgendwo angeben 
<plpower> Netzwerk durchsuchen -> windows netzwerk -> arbeitsgruppe da sind aber nur die Linuxsystem
<plpower> so nach 15min dann haben die sich geeinigt und die Win rechner erscheinen 
<plpower> hat da jemand für mich eine idee das die rechner direkt beim hochfahren auch da sind 
<stevieh1> wer kann wen nicht sehen?
<NTQ> Ich seh was, was du nicht siehst.
<jokrebel> plpower: Die Fragen sind wohl an Dich ;-) Ich hab es auch nicht ganz kappiert.
<plpower> geht jetzt wieder der 3 ubuntu Rechner könne den winXP erst nach 10-15min in der workgroup sehen  
<plpower> ping geht sofort 
<jokrebel> die Ubunturechner sind untereinander sofort sichtbar? Nur die Windowsrechner sind erst ne viertel Stunde später zu finden? (Das klingt für mich erstmal nach keine Ubuntu-SupportProblem). Wo hängen die dran (Router...)? Wie sind die IP-Adressen zugeordnet (statisch, DHCP...)?
<plpower> alles statisch
<jokrebel> oO ... XP ... Du weißt, dass man sowas nicht mehr ans Netz hängt?
<plpower> via switch
<plpower> nix netz kuhstall 
<plpower> netz nur 14.04
<jokrebel> Bahnhof?
<plpower> internes netz ohne zugang zu www
<Lengsdorfer> man kann den entfernten rechner auch in windows bei hosts eintragen, musste mal nach googlen
<nagetier> plpower: wins und master browser wird damit zusammenhängen, das konfigurieren oder abschalten und vollständig auf dns gehen sollte das lösen
<plpower> das versuch ich mal 
<jokrebel> ohne Router und DHCP dauert das schon mal bis sich die PC-Namen "rumgesprochen" haben. Aber das ist doch ein Windwosproblem; keins von uuntu
<plpower> danke geht ja wieder ist halt nur  unbequem 
<nagetier> plpower: stimmt das, tauchen die rechner direkt in der netzwerkumgebung auf
<plpower> nur die ubuntus bei ubuntu  der Windows rechner findet sie alle sofort
<plpower> ich brauch aber im Büro die daten vom Stall und nicht im Stall die Daten vom Büro ;(
<plpower> klappt nun wieder prima
<stevieh1> im kuhstall ist xp?
<plpower> ja die kühe vertragen kein ubuntu 
<plpower> die ochsen schon aber die milch hat mit ubuntu probleme
<stevieh1> da wird doch die Milch sauer, wenn die Windows benutzen
<plpower> und das ist kein witz
<Lengsdorfer> komische kühe
<stevieh1> den Käse kannste gleich dem ThreeM verticken
<plpower> Hochwald nimmt nur windoof
<jokrebel> und den gesamten Offtopic nach nebenan schieben...
<plpower> ich bin weg 
<plpower> Danke
<pLaTo0n> moin
<DaVu> guten Abend....ich bekomme die Tage neue Hardware und das Gespräch gestern Abend hier bzgl. SSD hat mich dann doch ein wenig verwirrt. Also kämpfe ich mich gerade durch den SSD Artikel. 
<DaVu> SWAP kann ich mir schenken, denke ich. 16GB RAM habe ich bestellt
<DaVu> Aber die Auslagerung von des tmp verwirrt mich noch ein wenig
<mrkramps> DaVu, was verwirrt dich daran?
<DaVu> Was müsste ich euch sagen, damit ihr mir sagen könnt ob ich tnp auf eine andere Platte auslagern soll oder in den RAM?
<DaVu> Wenn RAM, wieviel?
<DaVu> dynamisch oder einen festen Bereich?
<DaVu> Da bin ich mir irgendwie nicht im klaren drüber
<mrkramps> DaVu, das ist keine endgültige entscheidung
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> das ist klar
<mrkramps> sondern nur ein eintrag in die fstab
<DaVu> Was würde denn passieren, wenn ich, sagen wir mal 1GB als tmp fest vom Ram abzweige und der irgendwann voll ist?
<DaVu> bekomme ich dann einen freeze?
<mrkramps> sag ich dir, sobald ich das selber weiß
<DaVu> ;)
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> kein Thema...vielleicht mache ich mir auch einfach zu viele Gedanken darüber
<mrkramps> also ein freeze gibt es nicht, aber man hat quasi das gleiche fehlerbild, wie bei einer vollen festplatte
<DaVu> ok
<mrkramps> also einige anwendungen arbeiten nicht mehr korrekt
<mrkramps> bzw. werfen fehler von wegen "out of space"
<mrkramps> das ist übrigens weit weniger problematisch, als wenn dir ohne swap der ram volläuft
<DaVu> Ja, das hatte ich schon mal beim kompilieren
<DaVu> kein Swap, ram voll, system down
<mrkramps> auch wenn der swap bei 16 GB ram überflüssig sein kann, bin ich persönlich der meinung, dass man zur sicherheit immer etwas swap bei swappiness 0 vorrätig haben sollte
<mrkramps> muss auch keine partition sein, reicht ja eine swap-datei
<DaVu> Ja, richtig. Den kann und werde ich dann aber auf eine andere HDD auslagern, denke ich
<DaVu> Auch das kann ich ja noch nachträglich machen
<mrkramps> natürlich
<DaVu> Wie ist das, wenn ich ein Dual Boot System aufbauen möchte. Kann ich die SSD (wird übrigens eine 500GB SSD) ganz normal über die Installations GUI partitionieren?
<mrkramps> dual boot mit windows?
<DaVu> ja...ggf
<mrkramps> dazu kann ich nichts sagen
<mrkramps> DaVu, um stress zu vermeiden, solltest du dir das aber auf jeden fall vorher überlegen
<DaVu> ok
<stevieh1> im Normalfall schaltet man UEFI ab, installiert Windows auf einer Partition und macht dann erst mit Linux weiter.
<stevieh1> sonst lässt dir win nix mehr übrig.
<BlackMage> gibt es einen bestimmten Grund wieso libkf5kiocore5 in Xenial noch die Version 5.18.0-0ubuntu1 hat? plasma-framework/xenial,now  braucht nämlich libkf5kiocore5 (>= 5.21.0)
<BlackMage> hab mal libkf5kiocore5_5.22.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb(von Yakkety) manuell installiert
<BlackMage> und dann konnte ich auf plasma-framework/xenial,now updaten ;)
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-14
<CodingCo1kie> Hallo, ich habe einen apache server und php laufen. Das funktioniert so weit ganz gut. Mein Problem ist, dass meine htaccess datei nicht erkannt wird. Kann mir da jemand behilfich sein ?
<geser> Woran erkennst du es?
<CodingCo1kie> ich hab die htaccess so konfiguriert, dass der erste parameter in der url ein controller initialisiert.
<CodingCo1kie> momentan wird nichts initialisiert, er findet nichtmal den indexController
<geser> Du hast die Datei richtig benannt (.htaccess) und die Apache-Konfiguration erlaut eine .htaccess? (kein AllowOverride None dort wo die .htaccess liegt)?
<CodingCo1kie> das mit dem AllowOverride All hatte ich probiert dann bekomme ich aber einen internal error
<geser> dann hast du noch vermutlich noch einen Fehler in .htaccess. Was sagt das error.log zum internal server error?
<CodingCo1kie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19353695/
<CodingCo1kie> das erste ist der internal error und dadrunter findest du den error.log
<koegs> die Fehlermeldung in Google packen kriegst du hin? :)
<koegs> alternativ erstmal das rewrite module in apache aktivieren
<geser> CodingCo1kie: ist das "rewrite"-Modul aktiviert? "a2enmod rewrite"
<CodingCo1kie> doofe frage, aber wo soll ich den befehl ausf?hren um das rewrite modul zu aktivieren ? 
<CodingCo1kie> cd /var/www/html/
<CodingCo1kie> ls
<geser> sudo a2enmod rewrite
<geser> sofern du Admin-Rechte auf dem Server hast ansonsten an den Serveradmin wenden
<CodingCo1kie> super vielen dank!!
<CodingCo1kie> das hat funktioniert :)
<kante> kennt sich jemand mit pdfsam aus?
<koegs> kante: erfahrungsgemäß antworten die wenigsten bei meta-fragen
<DaVu> kante: stell eine konkrete Frage, was genau dein Problem damit ist...ich kenne es nicht, aber so kommst du leider nicht weit
<kante> ich habe pdfsam installiert, da sind nur 2 plugins, das drehen-plugin sowie andere fehlen. kann man die nachinstallieren?
<kante> koegs, DaVu 
<DaVu> Wie ich sagte....ich kenne es nicht, von daher kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Tut  mir leid
<kante> in diesem screenshot scheint es mehr funktionen zu geben: http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Toolbox-PDF-Werkstatt-mit-PDFsam-1705524.html?view=zoom;zoom=3
<kante> ist ein gutes tool um pdf-dateien zu bearbeiten
<ente_> Hallo, hat jmd Erfahrung mit der Verschlüsselung von /home?
<ente_> Mein System (16.04) hat eine SSD und zwei HDDs. Auf der SSD liegt das System mit LUKS verschlüsselt, auf den HDDs liegt /home (unverschlüsselt) im Software Raid 1. Jetzt möchte ich /home elegant verschlüsseln ohne das ich Probleme bekommen, hat da jmd Erfahrung/Tipps?
<sdx23> ente_: vorher verschlüsselt haben. Du kannst das Raid auflösen, die eine HDD wipen, zweites Raid instanzieren, dmcrypt container, Daten kopieren, unverschlüsselte HDD wipen und in das neue Raid ziehen. Während der Aktion ist natürlich die Redundanz hin.
<ente_> sdx23: Was meinst du mit "vorher verschlüsselt haben"?
<sdx23> ente_: das ist die Antwort auf "elegant und ohne Probleme" bzw. der "Tipp" ;)
<ente_> kk. ;-) Wie siehts denn hinsichtlich RAID1, gemountetes /home und Verschlüsselung aus. Ist das ohne Probleme möglich? Hab mit Verschlüsselungen eher "unpraktische" Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich bspw. mit einem verschlüsselten System nur ohne gui starten kann (weil vermutlich mit GUI der Grafikkartentreiber aus dem verschlüsselten Bereich geladen wird).
<sdx23> scheint als definierst du "ohne Probleme" seltsam. Natürlich ist es möglich. Je nachdem, wie man's macht, kann man es sogar erst beim Login durch eingeben des User-Passwortes entschlüsseln lassen.
<sdx23> und ob da ein Raid drunter ist oder nicht, ist vollkommen egal.
<ente_> kk, kennst du zufällig (aktuelle) Tutorials oder ähnliches zu dem Thema?
<sdx23> im ubuntuusers wiki gibt es einiges zu dem Thema. Iirc auch dazu, wie man das mit dem User-Login verknüpft (stichwort pam mount).
<frostschutz> home gehört auf die ssd
<pLaTo0n> moin
<fnord_> Hi Leute , Problem: Bildschirmhelligkeitsregulierung mit FN-Tasten geht leider nicht. Sonstige FN-Tasten-Belegung funktioniert..
<fnord_> Helligkeitsregler funktioniert nicht..
<mrkramps> fnord_, was für ein laptop?
<fnord_> acer
<mrkramps> sehr hilfreich …
<fnord_> sorry
<fnord_> habe entsprechenden BEF vergessen...
<fnord_> mrkramps, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19406659/
<mrkramps> jaja, lauf nur wieder weg, bevor ich dir von bootoptionen erzählen kann
<fnord_> heute gibt es keinen Fluchtweg in Sicht
<fnord_> mrkramps, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen , dass es an den bootoptionen liegt
<mrkramps> weil?
<mrkramps> die leute sagen nämlich, dass man mit acpi_osi=Linux durchaus erfolge erzielt hat mit dem gerät
<fnord_> meine Intuition ist besser als die Weibliche..
<fnord_> ok.. let's do it...
<fnord_> mrkramps, funktioniert eingeschränkt: 1. keine icon für helligkeitsregulierung vorhanden 2. die Wirkung der Tasen vertauscht :-) 
<mrkramps> fnord_, sind wir doch schon näher dran … versuch die bootoptionen mal, wie hier beschrieben: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Notebooks/
<fnord_> roger!!! verstanden
<fnord_> mrkramps, ah, Xubuntu lief einwandfrei :-)
<Mundus> Guten Abend, hat jemand Erfahrung wie viele defekte Blöcke auf eine 8GB SD Karte noch tolerabel sind?
<mrkramps> Mundus, tolerable für welchen Anwendungsfall?
<Mundus> Ich habe von badblocks 184 defekte Blöcke gemeldet bekommen und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich sie weiter als Speicher für Fotos usw. nutzen kann
<mrkramps> können schon, empfehlen kann man das aber nicht mehr
<Mundus> so war die Frage gemeint, danke schonmal dafür
<Robert_Zenz> Mundus, also spontant haette ich gesagt "0". Aber das ist meine Meinung.
<Mundus> Wo liegt eine kritische Menge?
<mrkramps> Mundus, 1
<mrkramps> also Robert_Zenz sagt das schon ganz richtig
<mrkramps> es besteht mit dem ausfall des ersten blocks das risiko, dass die sd-karte unangekündigt ausfällt
<Mundus> Bei Festplatten (nicht SD-Karten) sind aber höhere Werte tolerabel, oder?
<mrkramps> Mundus, die meinungen gehen da auseinander, aber wenn auf den ersten block zeitnah der zweite folgt, dann ist der datenträger - meiner meinung nach - defekt
<Mundus> mrkramps: Danke, dann geht die SD Karte nun in die Vernichtung;)
<Mundus> Da ich bereits defekte Fotos hatte, ist es bis jetzt ärgerlich, aber noch nicht gravierend. Kann ich aus mit dd_rescue Dateien sinnvoll retten? dd_rescue war erfolglos bzw. hat die kaputte Datei kopiert
<mrkramps> dd_rescue füllt defekte blöcke nur mit nullen auf
<Robert_Zenz> Mundus, was defekt gelesen wird ist defekt, da nutzt dir auch lesen mit einem anderen tool nicht.
<Robert_Zenz> Mundus, was hingegen sein koennte ist, wenn du das Bild mehrmals auf die Karte kopiert hast, das vielleicht irgendwo im freien Speicher rumgurkt.
<Robert_Zenz> Mundus, ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.
<mrkramps> man kann mehrere durchläufe einlesen, aber nicht aus bereits aussortierten blöcken
<Mundus> Danke für die Infos, ich hatte das bereits gelesen und gedacht, aber gehofft, dass es weitere Möglichkeiten gibt.
<mrkramps> leider nicht
<mrkramps> deswegen wichtige datenträger regelmäßig mal prüfen
<mrkramps> und verteilte backups anlegen
<Mundus> Habe ich zum Glück auch, aber die SD-Karte im Handy meiner Frau, hat leider zwischen zwei Intervallen den Geist aufgegeben. Wie gesagt, der Schaden ist aber gering
<fnord_> mrkramps, Problem gelöst, aber...
<fnord_> A. keine Integration in den GRUB
<fnord_> B. https://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<fnord_> and it works!!! thx :-)
<mrkramps> gut, freut mich
<fnord_> Frage: proprietär Treiber, Processor Microcode firmware for Intel CPUs unter Anwendungen&Aktualisierungen/ Zusätzliche Treiber
<fnord_> kann ich das bedenkenlos verwenden???
<fnord_> mrkramps, könntest Du die Stellung dazu beziehen??? Danke im Voraus.
<mrkramps> fnord_, meines wissens nach schon
<fnord_> thx
<mrkramps> fnord_, der amd microcode wird bspw. automatisch mit linux-firmware installiert und updates ausgeführt
<mrkramps> kann sein, dass der intel microcode noch etwas handarbeit braucht
<fnord_> Vielen vielen Dank, ich war mir nicht sicher, aber jetzt kann ich mich beruhigt ins Bett legen :-)
<mrkramps> dann mal eine gute nacht
<fnord_> mrkramps, Ditto! GN8
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-15
<slu> test
<slu> exit
<janda> guten morgen
<janda> kann kein apt-get update und updatedb durchführen
<janda> meldung: E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/apt/lists/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<janda> ... letzte meldung: E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<sdx23> janda: wird es vermutlich. ps aux | grep dpkg
<janda> zwischen beiden meldungen sind noch 2 andere. uname -a: Linux jan-MS-7309 4.4.0-28-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 10:09:13 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux. und: werde gleich nachsehen, thx
<janda> ergebnis: "…2473  0.0  0.0  20048  1028 pts/0    S+   09:25   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg"
<janda> und dpkg ist rot unterlegt
<janda> keine anderen ergebnisse
<janda> hier komplett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19469545/
<sdx23> Hast du's nochmal versucht? 
<sdx23> Die Meldung sagt nur "da ist ein anderer Prozess" - der kann weg gewesen sein, bis du das ps gemacht hast.
<sdx23> Sonst: ist der Rechner kürzlich abgestürzt / hart abgeschalten worden?
<janda> probiere es nochmal...   und: ja
<janda> bekomme auch keinen ton mehr heraus
<sdx23> ist er? Es ist auch möglich, dass währenddessen ein dpkg lieft - und das Lock dann natürlich nicht gelöscht werden konnte. Falls nach einem - normalen - Neustart immernoch diese Meldung kommt, die genannte Datei löschen.
<janda> uiui, jetzt geht es wieder
<janda> mache gerade ne aktuallisierung
<janda> -l
<janda> thx;)
<kltrg> Mein Tastaturlayout ist falsch. Ich kann keine Dach-Accents schreiben. Es kommt immer '^a' raus. Die normale GUI kann ich nicht verwenden, um es umzustellen (keine 3D-Beschleunigung und die braucht sie). Was sind meine Alternativen?
<sdx23> kltrg: setxkbmap de
<sdx23> (es gibt da auch "-variant" für weitere Dinge)
<kltrg> sdx23, Was bedeutet 'XKB extension not present on :1.0'?
<janda> re
<janda> jetzt habe ich "nur" noch das problem mit fehlendem ton im kopfhörer. vllt alsamixer?
<janda> dpkg-reconfigure alsa?
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich hab hier ein Problem mit Kubuntu, es koennte aber sein, dass das ein grundsaetzliches Problem ist, deshalb frag ich mal hier. Ich hab hier erstmals Kubuntu installiert und nun kann ich in der Konsole keine deutschen Umlaute mehr tippen (kommen als "??" raus). Und in LibreOffice kann ich keine Dateien mit deutschen Umlauten im Namen oeffnen oder schliessen.
<Mrokii> Ich hatte bisher Ubuntu und das schon einige Jahre, so dass ich nicht weiss, ob ich in der Hinsicht jemals was eingestellt hatte.
<janda> ups, habe den ton wieder:)
<janda> ursache: alsamixer stand überall auf "MM". habe es auf "00" gestellt und nun gehts wieder;)
<SEGELBERT> moin
<janda> ohoh, da ist wohl ein bug bei midnightcomander (mc). in detr bash lässt er sich normal aufrufen, aber beim aktivieren des icons kommt nur ein blauer hintergrund _ohne_verzeichnisse_! 
<janda> -t
<SEGELBERT> kein mc benutzen, problem geloest :P
<janda> das ist in 16.04 lts ubuntu-gnome
<k1l> janda: mal geguckt ob es da ein configfile in deinem home gibt? wenn ja lösch das mal
<janda> der gefällt mir aber
<janda> gucke mal gleich...
<janda> k1l, nein, ls -la zeigt keines an
<janda> komisch ist auch dass ich bei der suche nach mc gleich _2_ icons vom mc bekomme(
<Mrokii> Hallo nochmal. Ich hab immer noch das Problem dass in Konsole keine deutschen Umlaute dargestellt werden (stattdessen kommt "??"). Ich hab festgestellt, dass in einer TTY alles komischerweise funktioniert. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, woran das liegen koennte?
<leszek> Mrokii: es liegt an den Locale settings. Was hast du eingestellt als Lokalisierung und Zeitzone ?
<Mrokii> leszek: Wenn ich "locale" eingebe bekomme ich das hier: http://pastebin.com/3Ud1pjTv
<Mrokii> Ich weiss leider nicht wofuer "nds" steht.
<leszek> jo das überlege ich auch gerade
<leszek> kannst du mal versuchen ob die Programme ihre Umlaute anzeigen wenn du mit LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 <programmname> im Terminal startest die Umlaute vernünftig anzeigen ?
<leszek> Mrokii: nds steht für Niedersachsen xD
<Mrokii> leszek: Also "regulaere" Programme (Dolphin z.B.) zeigen die Umlaute, und ich kann sie da auch eingeben. Nur im Terminal/Konsole werden sie als "??" dargestellt. Wobei ich zumindest bei LibreOffice aber auch das Problem hab, dass Dateien mit deutschen Umlauten im Namen nicht geladen oder gespeichert werden koennen.
<leszek> Ich schlage vor wo auch immer du das eingestellt hast, nochmal doppelt zu prüfen dass du normales Deutsch wählst und nicht Niedersachsen Platt oder was die da sprechen :P
<Mrokii> leszek: Das einzige was ich eingestellt hab sind die Locale-Einstellungen in den Systemsettings.
<leszek> Mrokii: ah auf KDE Plasma, dann bitte dort in den systemeinstellungen bei lokalisierung auf Deutsch stellen. Dort gibts mehrere Deutsche auch Kölsch(nein nicht zum Trinken, sondern reden) und anderer Kram 
<Mrokii> leszek: Ich schau mal nach.
<leszek> dort also Sicherstellen das richtige Deutschland Deutsch
<leszek> einzustellen
<leszek> locale sollte dann nach einem neu anmelden auch de_DE.UTF-8 anzeigen
<Mrokii> Ich sehe da in den Systemeinstellungen nur "Uebersetzungen" und da ist "Deutsche" eingestellt, irgendwelche Varianten gibt es nicht. "Lokalisierung" gibt's da jedenfalls nicht.
<Mrokii> Ah Moment, ich glaub ich hab was gefunden.
<leszek> Mrokii: warte ich feuere mal meine VM mit Plasma 5.7.1 hoch (hab hier noch SC 4.14 gerade laufen)
<Mrokii> Unter Formate ist was mit nds eingestellt, warum auch immer.
<leszek> ah ok
<leszek> genau das ändern
<Mrokii> Okay, dann schau ich mal was nach einem Logout passiert. Vielen Dank schonmal. Hoffentlich hilfts.
<leszek> sollte wenn locale im terminal de_DE.UTF-8 anzeigt sollte alles in Ordnung sein
<Mrokii> Das waere schoen. :)
<Mrokii> leszek: Es hat funktioniert! Vielen, vielen Dank! :D
<leszek> Nice :)
<Mrokii> Also zumindest in der Konsole werden jetzt die deutschen Umlaute angezeigt.
<Mrokii> Komischerweise aber nicht in Weechat (was ich gerade zum Chatten benutze). Aber mal schauen, darum muss ich mich spaeter kuemmern, hab jetzt keine Zeit mehr. Vielen Dank jedenfalls.
<leszek> kann sein das weechat ne eigene einstellung braucht
<leszek> ansonsten nochmal locale checken ob alles auf de_DE.UTF-8 steht
<Mrokii> bei locale passt alles. Weechat hat einen Haufen Einstellungsmoeglichkeiten, da muss ich mich spaeter mal durchwuehlen.
<Mrokii> Und jetzt muss ich weg. :)
<fnord_> Hallo Linux Freunde, kann mir jemand erklären, womit es zusammenhängen mag, dass der Network Manager nach Gutdünken in der Leiste erscheint, d.h. wenn die Sonne scheint, ist die Icon da, und wenn es bewölkt ist, ist sie verschwunden. Danke im Voraus. Gruß von der Ostsee.
<fnord_> PS: ich kann doch nicht immer Sonne her zaubern :-))
<fnord_> Ubuntu Mint 16.04
<buerohengst> fnord_, gibt kein Ubuntu Mint
<fnord_> buerohengst, ups.. ah yeh, UBUNTU MATE war gemeint, danke, dass Du aufgepasst hast..
<jokrebel> scheint ja mit ner Wetter zusammen zu hängen, dein Problem *duck*
<jokrebel> +App
<buerohengst> fnord_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1355994
<buerohengst> mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen
<fnord_> buerohengst, ist OK. NWM läuft, d.h. Verbindung mit der Außenwelt kann hergestellt werden, bloß die Icon erscheint nicht.. Es ist vom Status her Confirmed. Warten wir ab. THXl
<fnord_> THXXL :-)
<pLaTo0n> moin
<passt> ich habe gerade ubuntu mate zum Testen runtergeladen und als live iso gestartet. Beim Start erscheint Anmeldebildschirm mit Frage nach User/pw. WAs muss ich da eintragen? 
<Frickelpit> passt: von wo hast du die iso?
<passt> von ubuntuusers
<passt> aaah, es ist die entwicklerversion und nicht das reguläre mate
<passt> aber wie lautet dort user/pw?
<mrkramps> passt, user:ubuntu pw:
<mrkramps> glaube ich
<mrkramps> also kein pw
<passt> habe ich schon versucht, klappt nicht
<mrkramps> ubuntu-mate und kein pw?
<passt> ubuntu-mate / <leer> habe ich noch nicht probiert 
<passt> die normale (aktuelle) ubuntu mate hat keinen anmeldeschirm?
<mrkramps> passt, doch aber mit autologin
<fnord_> Frage: Woran besteht der Unterschied zwischen blockieren des Starts eines Programms/Dienstes über System/Einstellung/Persönlich/Startprogramme oder über den KILL Eintrag in /etc/rc.local?
<fnord_> wo gibt es da einen Unterschied?
<mrkramps> dass zweiteres ein völlig falscher ansatz ist
<passt> komisch, jetzt ist das grafische Menü "Mate ausprobieren / Mate installieren" angezeigt worden und es gab Autologin
<mrkramps> passt, halt eine dev version ;)
<fnord_> oder am Ende kommt es auf das Gleiche hinaus
<mrkramps> fnord_, beim ersten satz wird der dienst gar nicht erst gestartet
<mrkramps> beim zweiten ansatz wird der gestartet und dann brutal abgewürgt
<passt> Eben war es noch ein Textbasiertes Auswahlmenü wie zu älteren Zeiten und einen Anmeldebildschirm 
<passt> auf jeden Fall funktioniert die Anmeldung mit ubuntu-mate / <leer>
<mrkramps> \o/
<fnord_> mrkramps, also wenn ich den bloutooth nicht brauche, da ich ihn nicht nutze, dann ist der 1.Weg doch optimaler, oder?
<waky> Einen wunderschoenen Guten Abend, :)
<mrkramps> jetzt kommt's ^^
<mrkramps> fnord_, sry war gerade anderweitig beschäftigt … wenn du bluetooth nicht brauchst, kannst du es deaktivieren. entweder den dienst abschalten oder deinstallieren, oder das gleich im BIOS ganz abschalten
<fnord_> mrkramps, oh, danke dafür. Klasse. Es hilft mir weiter. Ich kann mit BT nichts anfangen, da meine HW schon in die Jahre gekommen ist. Deshalb Abschaltung total. THXxxl
<waky> Ich haette da eine allgemeine frage :D Wenn ich in einen Script einen Tastendruck ausgeben möchte wie gehe ich das an besten an? Sagen wir ich moechte von Desktop 1 auf Desktop 2 switchen oder in zb Amarok ein lied weiterschalten? (Geht um GIOP bei Raspberry ) 
<fnord_> mrkramps, könntest Du mir sagen, was sind das für Dateien? initrd.img & vmlinuz
<mrkramps> fnord_, suchmaschine im internet hast du auch schonmal benutzt, oder?
<fnord_> kannst Du mir eine empfehlen. Google hat schon genug kohle verdient. dann vielleicht eine opensource?
<fnord_> :-)
<mrkramps> siehe http://prism-break.org
<fnord_> mrkramps, super. eigentlich habe ich Dir ein screenshot zugestellt.. aber keine reaktion. wollte nur es ausprobieren. Gruß von der Ostsee.
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-16
<kante> hallo, mein laptop läuft ohne flash, aber leider kann ich im firefox dieses video nicht abspielen: https://twitter.com/omar_quraishi/status/754181752340434944
<kante> im chromium dagegen schon. woran liegt es?
<kante> bekks, schon da?
<kante> auf meinem laptop ist kein flash installiert. leider kann firefox dieses video nicht abspielen: https://twitter.com/omar_quraishi/status/754181752340434944
<kante> chromium kann das schon. warum ist das so?
<A_QQ> im root-verzeichnis befinden sich zweierlei symbolische verknüpfungen: initrd.img & vmlinuz. Was musste geschehen sein, dass jetzt plötzlich zusätzlich die vorher genannten Dateien als .OLD-Dateien erscheinen???
<A_QQ> & zwei neue Verknüpfungen generiert wurden...
<jokrebel> kante: Also bei mir kann man das auch mit Firefox abspielen
<jokrebel> wobei ich möglicherweise flash habe
<kante> jokrebel, warum kann chromium es abspielen? ist da flash eingebaut?
<Mrokii> kante: Ich glaube, dass Chrome ein eigenes Flash-plugin mitbringt. An die genauen Details erinnere ich mich momentan aber nicht.
<Mrokii> kante: Schon etwas älter, aber da gibts Infos für Firefox, falls die benötigt werden. Vielleicht gibts auch irgendwo Neueres dazu: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<kante> genau das wollte ich vermeiden.
<kante> youtube kann ich auch ohne flash sehen. nur die live streams dort kann ich seltsamerweise nicht sehen, im chromium aber schon!
<ne8cfl> was ist beste fuer nvidia-prime?
<ne8cfl> für
<jokrebel> sportlich! nicht mal eine Minute Zeit für auf Antwort warten. Das könnte neuer Rekord sein
<ne8cfl> ist es sinnvoll ubuntu auf einem Medion P7818 mit Nvidia-Optimus zu installieren?
<ne8cfl> beim letzten install von ubuntu hatte ich treiber probleme nach nem kernel update.  
<ne8cfl> ich haeng gerade in live cd und kann mich nicht entscheiden, linux zu installieren oder windows xD
<ne8cfl> meine festplatte ist leer
<ne8cfl> ich will kein windows, ich will aber auch keine treiber probleme mehr#
<jokrebel> man kann auch beides Parallel installieren (Dual Boot)
<ne8cfl> jokrebel: ich hab auch dieses doofe uefi da ist das nicht so einfach
<jokrebel> das wird Dir keiner versprechen können
<ne8cfl> ich hab lieber einfach nur linux.
<jokrebel> kann man (wie ich hörte / selbst noch keine Erfahrung damit) meist auch im BIOS abschalten
<ne8cfl> ja ich weiss legacy support ccsm glaub heisst das und secure boot aus
<ne8cfl> aber ich hab sone generelle abneigung zu windows. aber ich will keine treiber probleme mehr haben das nervt echt
<ne8cfl> bei windows wuerde es einfach nur klappen
<jokrebel> tja - dann durchforste mal die Linux-Hardware-Datenbanken vielleicht
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport oder http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/ ... oder weiter Suchbegriffe nach zB. "linux hardware compatibility list ubuntu"
<ne8cfl> Ich hab ne GeForce GT 730M + ner intel karte. mann muss immer zwischen den chips wechseln. und bei linux ist das noch alles so "naja" am funktionieren
<ne8cfl> ich weiss bei windows waere ich covered
<ne8cfl> jokrebel: ok thx ich gucks mir mal an
<jokrebel> hier ist Ubuntu-Support. Diskussionen ober besser doch Windows zu nutzen wäre sind hier eher fehl am Platz
<jokrebel> -er
<ne8cfl> jokrebel: da ist leider kein medion gelistet :( auf der einen website
<jokrebel> dann hilft wohl nur per Live-DVD "ausprobieren"
<ne8cfl> jokrebel: ich bin gerade in der live cd. noveau klappt ja alles. aber dann die prime-treiber nach der installation sind das problem
<ne8cfl> meine hdd ist komplett leer gerade
<jokrebel> wo ist dann das Problem es einfach mal auszuprobieren? (Außer der Zeitaufwand)
<ne8cfl> weil ich gestern erst ubuntu neugemacht hab und ich meine treiber nichtmehr zum laufen bekommen habe. jedes mal nach nem dist-upgrade waren meine treiber fehlerhaft
<ne8cfl> und ich hab auch alles moegliche ausprobiert
<ne8cfl> mit dem kernel 3.13.0-32 funktionierten die treiber noch. nach einem dist-upgrade bekomme ich den kernel 3.13.0-92. danach geht wieder nichts. sogar wenn ich zum alten kernel wechsel. was ziemlich komisch ist. könnte aber auch sehr gut an was anderem liegen 
<ne8cfl> was irgentwie den nvidia treiber buggy macht sodass ich nichtmehr switchen kann zwischen intel und nvidia
<jokrebel> 3.13.0-32 klingt veraltet
<ne8cfl> jokrebel: das ist der einyigste kernel wo mein pc bootet. bei allem anderen bekomme ich nen black screen :(
<ne8cfl> also bei 4.x aufjedenfall
<ne8cfl> weil ich ja, auch 16.04 ausprobiert habe wo nach nvidia treibern garnichtsmehr ging 
<ne8cfl> deswegen bleib ich bei 14.04. hab auch ne ubuntu version mit kernel 3.16 die auch noch klappt
<ne8cfl> windows ist scheisse. aber wenigstens geht dann alles. so ratlos gerade
<ne8cfl> ja aber du hast recht dualboot ist auch noch ne option
<jokrebel> ist das ein so alter Rechner? 
<jokrebel> Ich kann mich erinnern, dass Nivida manchmal etwas schwierig einzurichten ist.
<ne8cfl> nein 8gb ram. 3rd gen grafik. eigentlich ziemlich gut
<ne8cfl> nicht der neuste aber auch nicht wirklich alt
<ne8cfl> nvidia optimus ist das problem. linux od. ubuntu kriegt das net so gut auf die reihe
<ne8cfl> hab nen i3 prozessor
<jokrebel> dann sollt das doch laufbar gebracht werden können. Ich bin nur leider mit NVidia selbst ziemlich auf Kriegsfuß
<jokrebel> optimus sagt mir nichts
<ne8cfl> ja nvidia-prime luft immernoch nicht perfekt auf linux. wie gesagt mehr son "naja", nach meiner meinung. ich habs ja zum laufen gebracht damals und hat auch lange funktioniert. aber irgentwas ist nach nem update das alles kaputtmacht
<ne8cfl> jokrebel: das heisst auch Nvidia-Prime
<ne8cfl> einen Intel grafikchip zum stromsparen, und yum gaming wechselt man dann auf die nvidia karte
<ne8cfl> z*
<ne8cfl> und jetzt häng ich hier ohne Os. ratlos. allein. xD
<Loetmichel> jokrebel: optimus is das "dual gpu" dinges das viele laptops heute haben. eine 3dfähige nvia und die interne in der cpu parallel. aktiv is nur die interne, bis du 3dpower brauchst.
<Loetmichel> nvidia
<jokrebel> ne8cfl: Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass Dein OS noch da ist und Du "nur" Probleme mit der GUI hast
<ne8cfl> jokrebel: nein ich hab nen DBan gemacht ich war sauer xD meine festplatte ist ausgenullt worden ueber die letzten 15 stunden
<jokrebel> Loetmichel: Ah ja - da war was mit "zwei Grafikkarten on Board". Blieb bisher Gott sei Dank verschont von sowas. Muss schon gruslig sein was man da seit Jahren drüber hörte
<ne8cfl> weil ich ubuntu mindestens 6-7 mal neuinstalliert hab.
<ne8cfl> verschiedenste wege. auch mal kubuntu 
<Loetmichel> Funktioniert recht gut mit windows. sehr stromsparend. Meine notebooks die das haben sind allerdings nicht ganz up to date. mit xubuntu 14.04 funktionierts aber so "lala", umschalten klappt weniger gut, aber dauerhaft Nvidia geht.
<Loetmichel> kostet halt ein wenig mehr strom
<ne8cfl> Loetmichel: was benutzt du für optimus?? xubuntu 14.04?
<Loetmichel> müsste ich nachgucken
<ne8cfl> welche kernel version benutzt du? wäre interessant zu hören
<Loetmichel> ist mein badezimmer-laptop, da wird meisst gespielt, sprich linux is lang nicht mehr gestartet worden
<ne8cfl> du hast einen "Badezimmer" Laptop xD
<ne8cfl> lol
<Loetmichel> badewannen-laptop
<ne8cfl> xD overkill
<Loetmichel> http://www.cyrom.org/palbum/main.php?g2_itemId=15205
<Loetmichel> :-)
<Loetmichel> aber das wird jetzt offtopic...
<jokrebel> ...das (Bade)wasser gekühlte ;-)
<Loetmichel> gib mir einen moment, ich fahr den eimer mal hoch...
<ne8cfl> xD
<ne8cfl> joystick auch noch dranne xD
<ne8cfl> wie verschrumpelt gehst du aus der badewanne wenn du daran zocken tust 
<jokrebel> ne8cfl: Da gibt es sogar Fotos von Loetmichel "Wannenrechner". Aber das gehört nun wirklich eher nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ne8cfl> ok
<Tiegla> tag zusammen, versuche mich grade win7 mit virtmanager unter ubuntu 16.04 zu installieren, bekomme aber einfach kein internet in win7... :-( Brauche ich da vllt ne spezielle ubuntu version
<Loetmichel> ne8cfl:  kernel 3.13.0.64-generic und Nvidia binary 240.76
<ne8cfl> Loetmichel: No Way
<ne8cfl> Loetmichel: genau denselben wie ich 3.13
<ne8cfl> aber sobald ich ein update mache bekomme ich den 3.13.0.92 von da an geht nix mehr
<ne8cfl> hab gehofft du haettest ne andere version aber danke
<ne8cfl> ich werd eh wieder ubuntu installieren. hoffentlich bekomme ich es mal wieder zum laufen
<ne8cfl> so sieht meine hdd jetzt aus xd http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=23044035
<stevieh> gibts ne möglichkeit aus bash nen indicator zu steuern...
<stevieh> ?
<sash_> Was ist ein Indicator?
<Lembert> Hallo, ich verwende das aktuelle Ubuntu Gnome. Unten links befindet sich dort eine Art Trayleiste, die je nach Aktivität der jeweiligen Programme ein und aus fährt. Wie kann ich diese Trayleiste verschieben oder komplett eliminieren?
<sash_> Lem
<sash_> Lembert: Da gibt es ein Plugin für, ich such dir das eben raus.
<sash_> Lembert: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/495/topicons/
<stevieh> sash_: indicator sind die teile oben in gnome/unity in der Leiste...
<sash_> Achso. Hmm, keine Ahnung.
<davu> Tag zusammen....
<davu> Ich hatte ja letztens hier schon mit Mrkamps (ich hoffe das ist richtig) über SSDs usw gesprochen
<davu> Die Platten sind nun eingetroffen und Ubuntu ist installiert
<davu> meine fstab sieht so aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19629056/
<davu> Da ich ohne Swap mit eigener Partition (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht installieren konnte, wollte ich fragen, ob es sinn macht, diese Zeile aus der fstab auszukommmentieren?
<davu> und dann, wenn sie brauchen sollte, was bisher nur beim kompilieren der Fall gewesen ist, einbinde
<davu> dann wollte ich noch nach dieser Anleitung: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Auslagerung/
<davu> noch den /tmp auslagern
<davu> Kann ich das so:
<davu> tmpfs	/tmp	tmpfs	nosuid	0	0
<davu> einfach übernehmen?
<davu> in der fstab?
<sash_> Wie ist denn /tmp aktuell gemountet?
<sash_> Und Installation ohne Swap sollte auch funktionieren, eigentlich. Auskommentieren in der fstab sollte gehen.
<sash_> Siehst du mit dem Befehl mount, wie /tmp gemountet ist. Ich meine, dass das seit 14.04 standardmäßig ne Ramdisk ist.
<sash_> Kann aber sein, dass ich mich irre.
<davu> sash_: ja, das hatte ich auch gehabt, aber ich hatte da danach dann einen system freeze und habe es nicht nochmal probiert mit eigenen Partitionen und dachte mir, dass ich das dann im nachhinein noch auskommentieren kann
<davu> mount: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19629590/
<davu> da hatte ich noch gar nicht nach geschaut
<davu> sollte so ok sein, oder?
<sash_> Ja, okay ist das :) Aber dein /tmp ist kein tmpfs, sonst stünde da sowas wie tmpfs on /tmp
<sash_> Dieser Wiki-Artikel oben passt und sollte genau das tun, was du willst.
<davu> sash_: ja, wollte ich gerade fragen ;)
<davu> ok, perfekt....dann kann ich also die Zeile aus dem Wiki direkt übernehmen, sash_?
<sash_> Ich hab /tmp seit Jahren im RAM und zweimal aus Dummheit n paar Daten verloren.
<sash_> Aber grundsätzlich packe ich da 99% meiner Downloads etc rein. Klappt super. Wieviel RAM hast du?
<davu> 16GB
<davu> und ich lade eigentlich nicht viel runter
<davu> bzw. würde ich den Download auch auf eine andere Platte auslagern können
<davu> Habe ja noch 2 HDDs in dem Rechner
<davu> neben der SSD
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich hab ein sehr spezielles Problem bzw. einen Wunsch. Wenn man einen String per Doppelclick markiert, dann werden ja zum Beispiel nur Teile selektiert, wenn darin in "-" vorkommt, das heisst, das dient als so eine Art Trennzeichen. Ich wüsste nun gern, ob man den Unterstrich irgendwie auch als Begrenzer definieren kann. Ich hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich meine.
<davu> müssen die einzelnen Sektionen in der fstab mit einem Tab von einander getrennnt sein, sash_?
<sash_> Leerzeichen sollten auch gehen. Kopier einfach die Zeile ausm Wiki, das sollte passen.
<davu> ok
<davu> danke dir vielmals
<davu> sash_: mount | grep tmp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19630431/
<davu> sieht gut aus, denke ich ;)
<sash_> Leerzeichen vielleicht auch nicht. Ich habs immer mit vim gemacht und der zeigt das einfach, wie das aussehen soll.
<sash_> Gerne, hast ja eigentlich vorher schon alles richtig gemacht :)
<davu> eine andere frage habe ich jetzt noch. 
<davu> Ich habe das gleiche heute auf einem Laptop gemacht, der 4GB RAM hat
<davu> auch da habe ich eine SWAP, und dort macht es  (bzgl 4GB) wahrscheinlich auch noch mehr Sinn. Wie würdest du/ihr das handhaben? Swap belassen und damit leben, dass die SSD ggf an Lebensdauer verliert
<davu> oder Swap einbinden, wenn es nötig wird?
<philipp> sudo sdk -l
<philipp> sudo fdisk -l
<Lembert> sash_, danke, hat funktioniert
<jokrebel> stevieh: Was meinst Du mit "Indicator steuern" aus der bash?
<Lengsdorfer> hallo allerseits. hat hier schonmal jemand probiert, ein WindowsJava (Oracle oder was es sonst so gibt) auf wine zu installieren? Geht das?
<mrkramps> angeblich geht das
<mrkramps> wozu auch immer das gut sein soll …
<Lengsdorfer> Es geht hier darum, etwas java code so zu basteln, dass er überall läuft. Bislang wurden immer mehrere Rechner eingesetzt
<mrkramps> oO
<Lengsdorfer> und jetzt war mein Gedanke, das auf einem Rechner zu machen
<mrkramps> wenn du auf allen geräten die gleiche version der laufzeitumgebung installiert hast?
<Lengsdorfer> auf gleiche version kommts dabei nicht so an
<mrkramps> und WINE ist ganz bestimmt keine garantie, dass es dann unter windows läuft
<Lengsdorfer> das ist nicht so der 'neue' code
<mrkramps> wenn du das auf einem rechner machen möchtest, dann virtualisiere dir das windows
<Lengsdorfer> in windows läuft gar nix 'unter Garantie' :)
<mrkramps> und unter wine noch weniger
<Lengsdorfer> ja, virtualisieren geht natürlich auch
<mrkramps> und wenn es unter win läuft muss es nicht unter windows laufen
<mrkramps> *wine
<Lengsdorfer> ja, stimmt. an virtualisierung hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht. thx
<davu> mrkramps: Ich wollte mich nochmal für die Hilfe letztens bedanken. Habe vorhin meine SSD (und auch den Rest der Hardware) verbaut und alles soweit eingerichtet. ;)
<mrkramps> gern geschehen, davu 
<davu> mrkramps: eine Frage hätte ich aber noch, wenn ich darf....
<sash_> davu: Raus damit ;)
<davu> Ich habe auch einen Laptop mit einer 250GB SSD ausgestattet. Dieser Laptop hat 4GB RAM. 
<mrkramps> fragen darf man hier immer :)
<davu> Was wäre deiner Meinung nach besser bzgl. SWAP
<davu> auskommentieren in der fstab und einbinden, wenn man es braucht (bisher meistens nur zum kompilieren, was eher selten vorkommt) oder so lassen und damit leben, dass die SSD ggf. eine kürzere Lebensdauer hat?
<mrkramps> davu, kein suspend to disk auf dem geräte benutzen, vm.swappiness=1 und ich persönlich nehme nur eine kleine swap-datei zur sicherheit
<davu> ok, wo stelle ich das ein?
<mrkramps> sry, vm.swappiness=0 natürlich … nur swappen wenn's knallt
<mrkramps> davu, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap/#Swapnutzung-einstellen
<davu> ah, perfekt....danke dir
<davu> auf dem aktuellen Desktop habe ich 16GB RAM
<davu> Da habe ich SWAP erstmal komplett deaktiviert
<davu> sehe auch gerade, dass man mit der swapiness auch erstmal probieren kann und es dann später fest in die /etc/sysctl.conf eintragen kann. 
<mrkramps> davu, du kannst die halt während der laufzwit ändern
<Yoshimo> was für ein Befehl wird eigentlich ausgeführt wenn man im Ubuntu System Restore Menü sagt Pakete und Abhängigkeiten sollen repariert werden?
<mrkramps> aber die 60 standard von ubuntu halte ich persönlich eh für übertrieben
<mrkramps> Yoshimo, spontan geraten: apt-get -f install ; dpkg-reconfigure -a
<davu> mrkramps: ja, finde ich irgendwie auch. Ich werde das mal testen und dann sehe ich weiter. Vielen Dank dafür +1 
<mrkramps> davu, ich möchte an dieser stelle nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass die meinungen bei SSDs ebenso auseinandergehen wie bei swap und der kombination aus beidem
<mrkramps> also was ich dir jetzt sage sind unter vorbehalt meine eigenen erfahrungswerte
<davu> Ja, das habe ich in dem Artikel auch gelesen. Habe jetzt aber den englischen Bereich nicht gelesen auf den der Artikel verlinkt
<mrkramps> die haben auf englisch eigentlich nichts anderes diskutiert
<Yoshimo> mrkramps: er will nämlich dann immer resolvconf installieren und meinen DNSSEC-Trigger kaputt machen obwohl das wunderbar funktioniert. Mit dem Kubuntu Packetmanager will er das bisher nicht wenn ich Programme entferne, installiere oder aktualisiere. Insofern wirkte es komisch
<mrkramps> hm hm hm, mag da dann missverständnisse in der abhängigkeitshölle geben
<mrkramps> Yoshimo, solche funktionen wurde aber meistens für "normale" systemverwendung konzipiert und kommen - so meine erfahrung - gerne ins stolpern, wenn man aushamesituationen hat
<trollking> hallo ... gibt es ein grafisches tool für lvm um größe einfach verändern zu können?
<trollking> ohne dabei großartig im terminal rum zu fummeln ?
<jokrebel> trollking: Hast Du nicht Debian?
<trollking> huj du bist ja überall :D ja kommt gleich drauf muss aber platz machen auf der platte für debian 
<trollking> will zwischen mate ubuntu und debian switchen können ... 
<trollking> jokrebel hast du Erfahrung mit FreeBSD?
<jokrebel> selbst wenn, wär es kein Thema für den Ubuntu-Support-Kanal
<mrkramps> trollking, für gnome und kde gibt es grafische systemwerkzeuge für lvm
<mrkramps> funktionsumfang kenne ich nicht
<trollking> ah ok nennt sich system-config-lvm
<sash_> Und das gibts in Ubuntu? Ich kenne die system-config-* nur aus Fedora
<mrkramps> sash_, laut wiki schon
<sash_> Cool.
<mrkramps> müsste mit 15.xx eingeführt worden sein
<becksta> Hallöchen zusammen :)
<becksta> ich bin auf der Suche nach Hilfe bei der Einrichtung von rsnapshot.. konkret kriege ich dem backup benutzer nicht die nötigen Rechte zugewiesen, damit er auf dem Server das Backup machen kann
<stevieh> na, da wirst du mit ssh und rsync debuggen können, woran es liegt.
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<RedNifre> Ich benutze "redshift", ein Tool das den Bildschirm vom Sonnenstand abhängig abdunkelt und rötlich färbt. In welcher Autostart-Datei starte ich das denn am besten?
<jokrebel> ist das ein GUI-Tool? Dann vielleicht in den "Startprogrammen"
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, klingt interessant:)
<jokrebel> warum nur macht dejadup immer wieder probleme, wenn es um die Sicherung von .xsession-errors.old geht?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, fehlermeldungen und so?
<mrkramps> kennste, ne ;)
<jokrebel> gibt es leider nie (hab das Problem schon länger). Bleibt dann einfach ewig beim Versuch die wenige KB große Datei zu sichern hängen ohne jemals zum Ende zu kommen oder mit Fehler abzubrechen. 
<mrkramps> jokrebel, deja dup scheint fehler aber auch in die .xsession-errors zu schreiben
<jokrebel> komischerweise hänt dejadup selbst dann, wenn man die .xsession-errors.old löscht, reboootet und dann nochmals versucht. 
<jokrebel> Der "Einlesevorgang" hängt bei .xsession-errors.old obwohl es die Datei gar nicht mehr gibt :-/
<mrkramps> könnte man die nicht einfach ausschließen vom backup?
<jokrebel> ls -al listet sie nicht
<jokrebel> müsste ich dann wohl. Hätt es aber besser gerne verstanden/gefixt
<jokrebel> und kann ich eine Datei welche gar nicht (mehr) existiert überhaupt auschließen bei dejadup? IIRC muss ich die "klickbar auswählen können"
<mrkramps> jokrebel, oder mal den cache des programms leeren
<mrkramps> ~./cache/deja-dub/
<mrkramps> ~./cache/deja-dup/
<jokrebel> ausschließen kann man nur "Ordner" leider. Keine einzelnen Dateien. Den kompletten Persönlichen Ordner auszuschließen kann ich leider nicht.
<jokrebel> ok mal schaun. hab den cache mal gelöscht
<bekks> jokrebel: Wozu willst du denn .xsession-errors.old überhaupt sichern?
<jokrebel> letzte Zeile aber schon wieder "Einlesevorgang: /home/achim/.xsessions-errors.old
<bekks> Und wozu willst du die Datei überhaupt sichern?
<jokrebel> bekks: Will ich ja nicht zwingend. Nur "nur diese Datei von der Sicherung des /home/user/ ausschließen kann man anscheinend nicht
<bekks> Dann ist die BAckupsoftware scheisse.
<jokrebel> bekks: Und das komplett Verzeichnis /home/achim/ auszuschließen ist auch nicht gerade das, was ich will ;-)
<jokrebel> bekks: Scheint fast so
<bekks> Du willst eine brauchbare Backupsoftware verwenden :)
<mrkramps> also an bug reports zu deja dup mangelt es nicht unbedingt :)
<jokrebel> sehr dubios. Auf anderen Rechner klappt Dejadup problemlos
<bekks> Dejadup klappt nirgendwo problemlos :>
<bekks> Das ist mit die schlecteste Backupsoftware die ich kenne.
<mrkramps> ich kenn von der eigentlich nur das großartige feature, dass sich backups nicht wiederherstellen lassen
<bekks> Das ist ein echtes Killerfeature, ein Must-Have :)
<jokrebel> hm - vielleicht muss ich da tatsächlich umsteigen. Was empfehlt Ihr?
<bekks> Das kommt auf deine genauen Anforderungen an.
<jokrebel> Naja - Datensicherung/Backup halt
<RedNifre> Nein, ist ein Kommandozeilentool das aber den Bildschirm verändert. Ich nutze einen anderen Window-Manager (i3), wie heißt denn "startprogramme" in der Kommandozeile? Ich hatte überlegt es in .profile zu starten, aber .profile wird bei jedem Terminal ausgeführt, oder?
<RedNifre> Das Programm soll ja nur einmal direkt nach dem Log-In gestartet werden.
<jokrebel> teils auf nen 2te Festplatte - bei machen aber auch auf ein Netzlaufwerk
<mrkramps> RedNifre, i3 sollte irgendwo einen eigenen autostart haben
<bekks> "Datensicherung halt" ist eine völlig unbrauchbare Aussage.
<bekks> Was willst du wie sichern, wie oft, auf welche Medien, wie schnell müssen die Daten wiederhergestellt sein, und was passiert wenn auch das Backup mal unbrauchbar ist.
<mrkramps> RedNifre, i3 müsste ~/.config/i3/config für sowas verwenden, aber frag mich nicht wie genau
<mrkramps> RedNifre, schreibt einfach irgendwo in die ~/.config/i3/config den startaufruf "exec redshift --options"
<mrkramps> so zumindest gemäß arch wiki: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/I3#i3bar_alternatives
<jokrebel> bekks: Die wichtigsten Daten will ich sichern. Sagen wir mal ein mal die Woche. Auf diesem eine Rechner der grad Probleme macht mit dejadup soll das auf die die 2te interne HDD erfolgen. Hab aber auch andere Rechner, wo das dann zB. auf nem Netzaufwerk oder auch in der Cloud zu sinchern wäre.
<bekks> Dann würde ich einen cronjob bauen und kein graphisches Tool zur Datensicherung nutzen.
<jokrebel> bekks: Bisher klappte das mit dejadup ganz gut (wobei ich nie in die Verlegenheit kam eine "Rücksicherung" ausprobieren zu müsssen)
<bekks> HAhahahahahaha
<bekks> :D
<bekks> Also hattest du nie ein Backup bisher.
<jokrebel> Und mit dejadup ist das halt (zumindest theoretisch) recht intuitiv.
<jokrebel> jaja lach nur
<bekks> Du hast nie eine funktionierende Rücksicherung gehabt, also hast du auch nie eine Datensicherung gehabt.
<bekks> Das ist leider die Realität.
<jokrebel> naja - Dejadup hat die Sicherungen durchaus auch von Zeit zu Zeit überprüft und für korrekt befunden.
<bekks> Du hast nie eine funktionierende Rücksicherung gehabt, also hast du auch nie eine Datensicherung gehabt.
<jokrebel> schön. Und willst Du mir nun aus diesem Trugschluss heraushelfen?
<bekks> In dem ich Dir erstmal https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung/ zu lesen gebe, und Dir die Frage stelle, ob du nicht ein Datensicherungskonzept aufbauen willst, dass zentralisiert ist, und nicht auf jedem Rechner komplett neu implementiert und durchdacht werden muss?
<jokrebel> nun ja : "Tipp für Einsteiger: Déjà Dup, unter Ubuntu nur "Datensicherungen" genannt und bereits vorinstalliert, ist ein sehr einfach gehaltenes grafisches Programm zur Datensicherung."
<bekks> Du hattest nie ein Backup.
<bekks> Du hast nie eine Rücksicherung getestet.
<dreamon> Guten Abend.Verwendet hier jemand digikam. 14.04 verwendet eine ziemlich alte Version. Hier bleibt diese oft hängen. Die neue 5.0 Version scheint man nicht ohne weiteres ans laufen zu bekommen. 
<mrkramps> jokrebel, du hast die wiederherstellung nie ausprobiert?!!?!?
<mrkramps> dreamon, bei digikam hat man immer die abhängigkeitshölle mit den kdelibs
<bekks> dreamon: Und wir sollen erraten was "zum Laufen bringen" bedeutet und welche Fehlermeldungen du bekommst?
<jokrebel> doch - die bisherigen Dejadup-Sicherungen wurden von Zeit zu Zeit auch überprüft und für gut befunden
<bekks> "von dejadup" vs. "von mir".
<bekks> Da du nie eine Rücksicherung erstellt hast, brauchen wir das eigentlich nicht alles nochmal zu erzählen :)
<dreamon> mrkramps, Hört sich nicht gut an.
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Warum sollte ich etwas wiederherstellen was noch nicht kaputt ist?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, deja dup macht doch nur so teilsicherungen, oder?
<bekks> jokrebel: Wie willst du sonst testen ob eine Wiederherstellung WENN etwas kaputt ist überhaupt funktioniert?
<bekks> Nur durch festen Glauben daran wurde noch nie ein System gerettet.
<mrkramps> dreamon, 14.04 hat - soweit ich das sehe - einfach die meisten abhängigkeiten nicht in der notwendigen version vorliegen
<dreamon> bekks, Verwendest du eine derart alte Version noch?
<jokrebel> Und wenn es dann "dadurch" erst recht kaputt geht?
<bekks> dreamon: Das beantwortet meine Fragen nicht.
<dreamon> bekks, Ich hatte nicht nach Fehlerbehebung gefragt sondern ob man die 5.0 irgenwie drauf bekommt.
<bekks> dreamon: "Ja, bekommt man." Für nähere Informationen beantworte die Fragen :P
<dreamon> Ne lass gut sein. 
<mrkramps> was genau habe ich bezüglich digikam denn jetzt nicht beantwortet?
<codingCookie> hallo leute :) Benutzt ihr das deutsche oder englische Tastaturlayout ?
<mrkramps> das geht dich ja wohl gar nichts an!
<codingCookie> :/
<codingCookie> ich habe mich das öfter mal gefragt. Ich persönlich benutze momentan das Deutsche Layout. Würde mich interessieren welches ihr benutzt :)
<mrkramps> codingCookie, sry … habe das "=D" vergessen
<mrkramps> ich habe betriebsbedingt de, uk, us und dk benutzt
<mrkramps> aber grundsätzlich bevorzuge ich dabei de, weil wegen ich mehr volltext als code
<codingCookie> Aus deiner Nachricht könnte man herleiten, dass du der Meinung sein könntest, dass "en" besser für code gegenüber dem deutschen ist ?
<Rochvellon> zum Coden finde ich persönlich en-US besser
<mrkramps> da liegen ein paar zeichen einfach günstiger
<mrkramps> wobei uk und dk sich da auch besser machen als de
<Rochvellon> jo, geschweifte und eckige Klammern liegen bei en wesentlich besser
<mrkramps> ja, auch <> und / liegen in anderen layouts gerne besser
<mrkramps> aber man sollte dann auch nicht nur das layout umstellen, sondern auch die ensprechende tatstatur verwenden
<Rochvellon> jo, wäre besser
<codingCookie> danke für eure antworten :D ich glaube ich werde en-US mal ausprobieren ^^^. Momentan arbeite jobmäßig viel mit macs. Hab zu hause arch linux, benutze trotzdem apple keyboard, möchte aber gerne auf eine mechanische tastatur testweise umsteigen. 
<codingCookie> Achja soll keine schlechte publicity sein, aber die magic mouse von apple macht ja am anfang spaß, aber die hand tut verkrampft unwahrscheinlich schnell.
<mrkramps> codingCookie, falls noch nicht geschehen, schau dir auch die möglichkeiten einer compose-taste an
<mrkramps> --die ++dir
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-17
<RedNifre> mrkramps ah, danke.
<kante> wie kann ich eine festplatte am besten in /etc/fstab eintragen? gibt es ein tool dafür?
<bekks> JA, einen Texteditor.
<kante> dann muss man alle einstellungen selbst eintragen, ist kompliziert
<bekks> Dann wirst du anfangen müssen dichhier einzulesen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab/
<bekks> *dich hier
<kante> bin schon dabei
<kante> ich meine, die einstellungen für grub werden auch automatisch vorgenommen
<bekks> Ja, und die haben mit der fstab nichts zu tun.
<kante> bekks: hat funktioniert.
<xchatter> Hallo
<xchatter> Gibt es einen Befehl der mir zeigt, wann ein update/upgrade Befehl zum letzen Mal ausgeführt wurde?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du kannst lediglich die Logs in /var/log/apt/ angucken.
<passt> wie kann ich mit 'ls -l' anstelle owner:group die passenden  IDs anzeigen lassen?
<mrkramps> passt, ls -ln
<mrkramps> siehe auch:$ man ls
<passt> danke cshön
<dd1go> weiß jemand , warum der 4.4.0.32 nicht mit VirtualBox5 arbeitet ?
<dd1go> werde wohl auf Kernel 4.2. zurück müssen
<dd1go> p.s. 4.4.0-28-generic geht auch schon nicht (den hatte ich nur von 4.2. übersprungen
<passt> dd1go: das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, bei mir sieht die konstellation genauso aus
<passt> $ uname -a
<passt> Linux BLu 4.4.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 00:07:12 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<passt> und virtualbox 5.0.18-dfsg-2ubuntu1
<dd1go> mist , wurde gerade getrennt , kannst du das bitte noch mal senden @passt
<passt> dd1go: das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, bei mir sieht die konstellation genauso aus
<passt>  $ uname -a
<passt> Linux BLu 4.4.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 00:07:12 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<passt> und virtualbox 5.0.18-dfsg-2ubuntu1
<dd1go> OK - ich hab hier schienbar noch die 5.0.4
<dd1go> ich schau mal warum das so ist
<dd1go> danke
<passt> gerne
<dd1go> welceh repro ist die 18er ?
<dd1go> ich hab die nicht
<passt> dd1go: wie kann ich das feststelle,n, aus welchem Repository das stammt?
<dd1go> welceh Basis benutzt du ? 
<dd1go> Ubuntu
<dd1go> Mint 
<jokrebel> was nun Ubuntu oder Mint?
<dd1go> Ubuntu-Repos
<jokrebel> dd1go: was nun Ubuntu oder Mint?
<dd1go> Versionen  / Distributionen 
<passt> ich verwende ubuntu 16.04
<dd1go> OK
<dd1go> das hilft mir weiter
<dd1go> (Y)
<mgolisch> zur not einfach deren repo nehmen, da gibts ganz sicher die neuste version..
<dd1go> jep ---- bin scon dabei
<dd1go> released on July 12, 2016
<dd1go> muss einem ja mal gesagt werden ;)
<dd1go> hab was gefunden --- http://www.2daygeek.com/install-upgrade-oracle-virtualbox-on-ubuntu-centos-debian-fedora-mint-rhel-opensuse/
<dd1go> VirtualBox on Debian, Ubuntu & Mint
<dd1go> und schon wohl die 5.1 -- ich teste es gerade
<dd1go> sieht gut aus --- virtualbox-5.1 amd64 5.1.0-108711~Ubuntu~trusty ---
<dd1go> nun images testen
<dd1go> sieht alles recht gut aus ; 
<dd1go> danke für die Infos @passt
<cocoony> moin,hab da mal ne frage
<cocoony> mein system zeigt : eth0      no wireless extensions.
<cocoony>  Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR2413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg] (rev 01)
<cocoony> laptop
<cocoony> brauch ich einen spezielen treiber ?
<cocoony> verbindung habe ich ,aber bricht oft ab
<dd1go> eth0 ist kein WLAN
<dd1go> such mal nach  wlan0 
<cocoony> womit
<cocoony> bin beginner
<dd1go> console -> ifconfig
<cocoony> ok
<cocoony> wlan0 zeigt ne hardwareadresse und die ip an
<cocoony> @ddlgo
<dd1go> das passt schon mal
<cocoony> aso
<dd1go> alles gut ;)
<cocoony> wie alles gut
<dd1go> naja 
<cocoony> warum zeigt der dann no wireless an 
<dd1go> WLAN ist einsatzbereit
<dd1go> das bedeutet nur , das du nicht mit einem wlan verbunden bist
<cocoony> ich bin ja verbunden 
<dd1go> das kannst du mit grafischen oder per console einleiten
<cocoony> sonst könnt ich ja nich mit dir schreiben
<dd1go> super
<dd1go> dann war deine frage wohl auf was anderes bezogen
<cocoony> ne
<dd1go> eth0      no wireless extensions - sagt ja alles aus - es ist kein Wireless Lan
<cocoony> ich denke al der braucht richtigen treiber 
<cocoony> mom 
<dd1go> wir sind hier im LINUX Universum
<dd1go> da gibt es keine TREiBER
<dd1go> ;)
<dd1go> nochmal - du bist verbunden - alles GUT
<cocoony> oder ist das auf rechner mit pci wirelesskarten bezogen 
<dd1go> keine weiten schritte erforderlich
<dd1go> nein -
<cocoony> ich bin mit xubuntu 14.04 unterwegs
<dd1go> ob als PCI oder USB oder wie auch immer ist dabei egal
<cocoony> bei xubuntu 16.04 hat der richtige probleme
<mrkramps> cocoony, siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/MadWifi/
<dd1go> LAN und WLAN sind die verbindungen 
<cocoony> bei 16.04 sind mitten im betrieb auf einmal alle wlannetze verschwunden 
<dd1go> WAN ist das externe netz 
<cocoony> danke mrkamps..ich lese mal eben 
<dd1go> kann es sein , das du was verwechslest
<dd1go> du benutzt ja sicher ein grafisches tool zum Netzwerk verwalten
<dd1go> da sind die Möglichkeiten Entsprechen der Verbindungen (UMTS / WLAN / LAN ) zur Verwaltung vorhanden 
<cocoony> ich schau mal ddlgo
<dd1go> (Y)
<cocoony> die zeile BSSID ist leer
<cocoony> unter modus steht infrastruktur könnte auch Ad.hoc nehmen ?
<cocoony> ad-hoc oder so
<dd1go> nochmal zur frage - du bist mit WLAN verbunden , dann must du nichts machen
<dd1go> die anzeigen können durch DKMS auch anders sein
<dd1go> ggf must du DKMS prüfen wenn du es den umbedingt benötigst
<cocoony> aber wasist denn dann mit wireless extesions gement
<cocoony> gemeint
<cocoony> im netzwerkmanager steht auch kein treiber angezeigt
<cocoony> bei ubuntu 16.04 wird so ein treiber atkh5 oder so ähnlich angezeigt
<dd1go> das besagt (wie oben schon erwänt) das es eben keine WLAN ist
<dd1go> es ist ja LAN = kabelgebunden
<dd1go> bei WLAN sollte dann die hardware und verbindung vermekrt sein
<dd1go> - kenne deine hardware jetzt nicht -
<cocoony> hä
<cocoony> bin doch nich über lan verbunden
<dd1go> - genau - 
<dd1go> also kann da auch nichts stehen
<cocoony> mrkamps...dein link funktioniert nicht,paketquelle wird nich erkannt
<mrkramps> mein link funktioniert
<dd1go> cocoony: du solltest jetzt nicht wild nach installieren
<cocoony> der link wohl.nr die ppa einlesen gibt fehler
<dd1go> es funktioniert ja
<cocoony> ddlgo ...ok
<cocoony> peil das nich
<cocoony> mit dem no wireless meldung
<dd1go> nimm dies einfach so hin - es ist ok so wie es ist
<dd1go> ETH0 ist Kabel - KEIN WLAN 
<dd1go> nicht daran ändern !
<cocoony> warum steht denn dann bei eth0 diese : no wireless extensions
<cocoony> da steht ja auch noch unter: lo no wireless extensions
<mrkramps> cocoony, hat ja auch kein wifi dein ethernet :)
<cocoony> hää
<mrkramps> das ist deine netzwerkkarte
<cocoony> was jetzt
<mrkramps> eth0 ist die gerätebezeichung deiner netzwerkkarte
<cocoony> aha
<cocoony> aber mein laptop hat ja auch wlankarte
<cocoony> ist das die atheros
<mrkramps> ja
<cocoony> da gibbet so ein broadcom treiber ..wofür is der denn
<cocoony> nich für atheros oder
<cocoony> bei xubuntu 16.04 wird mir wenn ich auf das wlansymbol kicke ath5k als treiber angezeigt
<cocoony> aber xubuntu 16.04 bricht ständig ab ,alle wlannetze dann verschwunde,nach neustart manchmal wieder da,dann wieder we nach paar minuten 
<cocoony> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/internet
<cocoony> also ihr meint alles gut ?
<cocoony> wie bekomme ich denn bei 16.04 das problem weg mit den abbrüchen 
<warrior_> Hallo zusammen
<cocoony> danke fürs antworten leute
<cocoony> blicke da trotzdem nich so durch 
<dd1go> cocoony: , die Abbrüche haben damit nichst zu tun ; ich vermute eher anders
<cocoony> ddlgo...was hat das denn mit dem ath5k treiber aufsich
<cocoony> der bei 16.04 angezeigt wird
<dd1go> cocoony: vielleicht solltest du dich erst mal mit verschieden Lektüren beschäftigen die dir die Grundkennrisse  vermitteln - Hierzu sei empfohlen 
<dd1go> http://www.freiesmagazin.de
<dd1go> https://www.rheinwerk-verlag.de/netze-betriebssysteme/ ( zum teil auch einfach OpenBook zum Download)
<dd1go> cocoony: mit ath5k treiber NIX 
<dd1go> ich weis auch nicht woher du das beziehst / holst
<dd1go> P.S. treiber ist ein Windows UNWORT - 
<jokrebel> cocoony: Mit Atheros war da glaub was mit "Hardwareencryption deaktivieren" angesagt
<cocoony> unter aktive netzwerkverbindung,also wenn ich in der taskleiste unten draufklicke steht unter der geräteadresse Treiber
<cocoony> da steht nix hinter bei 14.04
<cocoony> bei 16.05 steht da aber dieser ath5k treiber
<cocoony> 16.04
<dd1go> bei TREIBER - steht eigendlich nichts , solange kein NDIS (windows) vergaukelt wird
<dd1go> BITTE ; nimm es so hin - das ist alles gut so
<dd1go> mach jetzt nix kaput
<jokrebel> dd1go: Wie ist denn das "Wort" dafür wenn man _nicht_ Windows nutzt?
<cocoony> will ja auch nix kaputt machen ;)
<jokrebel> dd1go: Und wo "ist alles gut" wenn seine WLAN-Verbindung ständig abreißt?
<dd1go> es gibt für WLAN diverse Karten die einen NDIS benötigen (801 uralt kram) und dann werden dise dort soe weit ich weis mit eingebunden und vermerkt ( das ist wie ne brücke auf ner brücke )
<dd1go> das die Verbindung abreist hat doch nichts mit dem LAN  zu tun
<dd1go> da wure auch anfangs nicht nach gefragt 
<dd1go> bei abbrüchen , sollte erstmal geprüft werden wie stark das signal ist und was antraffic geht
<dd1go> jokrebel: Wie ist denn das "Wort" dafür wenn man _nicht_ Windows nutzt? ---> LINUX !
<jokrebel> *seufz* Das Wort für "Treiber"
<cocoony> hab hier was gefunden 
<cocoony> 2.6. Network Manager scans the wireless network periodically every two minutes. This can cause problems for the functioning of the driver.
<cocoony>  If that happens, scanning can be disabled in the settings of Network Manager, by setting the BSSID field to the MAC address of the access point.
<cocoony> bei mir ist bssid feld leer
<cocoony> trage dann mal die mac da ein
<cocoony> wenn ich bssid manuel noch was eintrage geht garnix mehr..lol
<cocoony> ich lass das so
<jokrebel> cocoony: Wie gesagt; ich hab da was mit "Abschalten der Hardwareverschlüsselung" im Hinterkopf. Sollte sich ergooglen lassen.
<jokrebel> cocoony: Welche WAn-Karte ist das genau? Was sagt "lspci" über sie?
<dd1go> bssid ist auch nicht die mac adresse :)
<jokrebel> was wohl auch richtig ist ;-)
<cocoony> genau..bssid zeigt ne andere adresse wie die macadresse
<cocoony> was is der unterschied
<dd1go> es ist die router hardware adresse
<cocoony> @jokrebel
<dd1go> ja
<dd1go> doppel ....
<cocoony> aso
<bekks> Das eine ist die BSSID, das andere die MAC der Karte.
<cocoony> ok
<cocoony> jokrebel....0a:03.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR2413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg] (rev 01)
<cocoony> kann man denn wenn ich wieder auf 16.04 gehe diesen ath5k treiber deinstallieren ?
<cocoony> anscheiend sorgt der dafür das auf einmal die wlannetzwerke alle verschinden 
<bekks> Warum willst du den denn deinstallieren?
<warrior_> kurze Frage zu UEFI und GPT (beides noch eher Neuland für mich). Muss ich bei einem UEFI-DualBoot-System trotzdem noch eine bios-boot-partition anlegen oder verwendet Ubuntu automatisch die existierende "efi system partition"
<bekks> Und was nutzt du aktuell, wenn nicht 16.04?
<cocoony> hatte 16.04 instaliert und alle paar minuten flieg ich aus internet raus und der zeigt keine netze mehr an
<cocoony> nach reboot sind die wieder da
<bekks> Und was hast du JETZT installiert? :P
<cocoony> das muss ein bug sein 
<cocoony> hat schon jemand von gesc hrieben 
<cocoony> bin wieder auf xubuntu 14.04
<cocoony> aber is ja 2017 zuende anscheind
<cocoony> 16.04 geht bei mir nich 
<jokrebel> cocoony: Erst mal; Es kann bei WLAN Probleme geben wenn: 1) man Mixed-Mode nutzt (WPA/WPA2) ...2) Kanäle obeberhalb von Kanal 11 nutzt ... 3) Im WLAN-Schlüssel und/oder WLAN-Namen Sonder- oder Leerzeichen beuntzt.
<cocoony> hab ein sonderzeichen ..@
<cocoony> aber bei 14.04 geht ja alles
<jokrebel> und wie schon gesagt "cocoony: Mit Atheros war da glaub was mit "Hardwareencryption deaktivieren" angesagt
<jokrebel> und? Alte Bugs tauchen bei neuen Releases gern mal wieder auf
<mrkramps> bei den wifi modulen ist immer irgendwas
<cocoony> jokrebel...bei hardwareencrypten finde ich unter ath5k das hier:  echo "options ath5k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf
<cocoony> ab ja kein ath5k
<cocoony> weiss ja nich welchen befehl ich nehmen muss
<cocoony> *hab ja kein ath5
<cocoony> jokrebel...https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/internet
<jokrebel> ath5k ist doch der Treiber für Deine Atheros-Karte, oder?
<jokrebel> und wenn ich mich recht erinnere (hab aktuell keine Atheros!) muss man da eben genau dieses "nohwcrypt" auf 0 setzen
<cocoony> unter 14.04 zeigt der mir ja kein ath5k an 
<cocoony> nur bei 16.04 und da gibbet wlan probleme
<jokrebel> und ne - ich werd nun nicht irgendwelche von Dir gefundenen englischen Seiten auf richtigkeit sichten
<cocoony> deshalb bin ich wieder bei 14.04
<jokrebel> na dann
<cocoony> ok..sorry wegen link
<jokrebel> schreib nen Bugreport bezüglich 16.04 und hoffe, dass es bis 16.04.2 gefixt wird. (16.04.1 wirst Du wohl nicht mehr schaffen, das kommt in wenigen Tagen raus). Warum hast Du überhaupt schon einen LTS-Release-Upgrade gefahren? Empfohlen ist das momentan noch nicht.
<cocoony> jokrebel....mit dem bug hat schon jemand ein report geschrieben
<cocoony> wegen dem release..wenn ich bei google xubuntu eingebe zeigt der mr sofort 16.04
<cocoony> deshalb dachte ich das wäre ne aktuelle version
<jokrebel> cocoony: Dann zeichen ihn mit! Je mehr das betrifft deto höher die Chance, dass es schnell gefixt wird.
<jokrebel> 16.04 ist auch aktuell
<jokrebel> aber ein Distibutionsupgrade von 14.04 wird noch immer nicht offiziell angeboten. Und ne LTS sollte man erfahrungsgemäß auch eher später als früher auf die nächste LTS-Version upgraden. 14.04.. wird noch bis (glaub) nächstes Jahr voll unterstützt. Also warum die Eile?
<eTeddy> hi ich würde gern bei cryptsetup das key-file direkt aus einer dd-Anweisung übergeben - gibts da ne möglichkeit? sowas wie cryptsetup luks open /dev/sda sda < dd if=/dev/sdc skip=99 bs=512 count=5
<cocoony> jo,hast recht dann...hätten die a auch ruhig mal besser erwähnen könne  das die version noch nich offiziell ist
<jokrebel> Und es ist ein leichtes, mit ner jeweiligen neuen Live-DVD den stand der Dinge auszuprobieren
<cocoony> wenn ich mit der live cd online gehe hat der ja auch das wlan problem nich 
<cocoony> erst nach installation 
<jokrebel> oh
<jokrebel> lang genug im Live-Mode geprüft um das sicher auszuschließen?
<cocoony> das vieleichtg nicht,aber bei installierter version fliege ich auch schon nach paar minuten raus und netze sind nicht mehr sichtbar dann
<cocoony> erst nach reboot halt
<jokrebel> dann ist das aber wohl kein Beleg für "in der Live_Version" geht es problemlos, oder?
<jokrebel> verifiziere das erstmal!
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-10
<Chan_Monster> guten morgen zusammen :) ist es möglich, dass ein ISP bzw seine hardware (in dem fall ein kabelmodem von telecolumbus) das betreiben von einem wlan verhindern kann und wenn ja wie?
<Chan_Monster> ein bekannter von mir hat hinter das TC modem nen eigen router gehängt aber es ist trotzdem nicht möglich ein wlan einzurichten... TC selber sagt er habe auch nur nen LAN vertrag und daher ginge das auch nicht.
<taunix_> wäre mir neu
<Chan_Monster> mir eigtl auch 
<Chan_Monster> https://tektype.wordpress.com/2012/08/17/wireless-router-wont-connect-to-the-internet-your-isp-is-to-blame/ <-- was sagt ihr dazu ?
<le_bot> Title: Wireless Router Won’t Connect to the Internet? Your ISP is to Blame! | TekType – The IT Consulting Blog (at tektype.wordpress.com)
<taunix_> Chan_Monster, was aber sein kann, dass dieses "modem" kein modem sondern ein router ist, und das geht irgendwie nicht: router hinter router. aber alles aus der luft gegriffen
<Chan_Monster> es ist ein kabel modem und dahinter ein TP-LINK router 
<taunix_> hat der tp-link auch ein modem eingebaut? kann es sein, dass das abgeschaltet werden muss?
<Chan_Monster> nein hat er nicht 
<Chan_Monster> stino router 
<taunix_> dann bin ich mit meinem latein am ende. später evtl. nochmal versuchen, wenn die leutz wach sind :>
<Chan_Monster> :) danke 
<koegs> Chan_Monster: das ist eher was für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Chan_Monster> koegs: io danke 
<NTQ> Da hat so ein Programm meinen Standard-Mauszeiger zu einem X verwandelt. Wie kann das denn passieren? Kann jedes Programm das einfach so ändern?
<jokrebel> NTQ: Hört sich nach xkill an.
<NTQ> jokrebel: Es passiert immer, wenn ich das hier starte: http://ccwu.me/vsfm/
<le_bot> Title: VisualSFM : A Visual Structure from Motion System (at ccwu.me)
<NTQ> Wenn ich dann meine Mauseinstellungen kurz öffne und wieder schließe, geht es wieder.
<jokrebel> hm, kenn ich nicht. Ich kenn ein X als Mauszeiger nur von dem Programm/(Terminal)befehl "xkill" wenn man das startet. dieses X schubst man dann mit der Maus über das Festern, welches man "abschießen/killen" will und klickt
<jokrebel> wo ist das tolle Programm her? Ist das aus den offiziellen Ubuntu Quellen? Dann -> bugreports sichten; notfalls neuen erstellen. Wenn aus PPA oder anderen Fremdquellen; an dessen Betreuer wenden
<NTQ> jokrebel: Ja, wie du vielleicht am Link siehst, ist das eine unabhängige Software, die man selbst kompiliert. es wundert mich trotzdem, dass andere Programme sowas einfach ändern können.
<NTQ> Aber ist ja   auch halb so wild
<jokrebel> NTQ: Nun, dann muss man sich das installationsscript genauer ansehen. Da Du dem script ja zwangsläufig alle Rechte zuteilst, kann dies prinzipiell auch alles an Deinem System verändern :-) Deshalb steht im Wiki ja auch immer diese rot umrandeten Hinweise bezüglich Fremdsoftware bereits bei PPAs. 
<NTQ> jokrebel: Installiert habe ich es eh nur lokal in meinem Benutzerverzeichnis, aber ich weiß, was du meinst. Der Mauszeiger wird auch wieder normal, wenn ich die Anwendung schließe. Nur während sie läuft tritt das Problem auf.
<jokrebel> NTQ: Bist Du Dir überhaupt sicher, dass das was Du da installiert hast überhaupt noch up-to-date ist? Das Tutorial von der Webseite http://www.10flow.com/2012/08/15/building-visualsfm-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-desktop-64-bit/ bezieht sich auf 12.04!
<le_bot> Title: Building VisualSFM on Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) Desktop 64-bit | 10flow (at www.10flow.com)
<jokrebel> also lockere über 4 Jahre her...
<NTQ> jokrebel: Ich weiß. Deswegen hab ich ja ein paar Sachen anpassen müssen. Aber es geht.
<NTQ> Und das Programm ist klasse, nur leider scheint da nicht mehr viel dran gemacht zu werden. CUDA hab ich nicht ans Laufen gekriegt, aber hab auch nicht viel Zeit investiert.
<LetoThe2nd> ich vermute dass das ganz einfach direkt auf dem xserver respektive motif rumreitet und da den cursor setzt
<LetoThe2nd> ist ja auch nicht schlimm, aber hat halt dann im zusammenhang mit desktopenvironments solche effekte
<jokrebel> nunja - mit Fremdquellen sollte man von Haus aus vorsichtig und sparsam sein. Wenn sie dann auch noch seit Jahren offensichtlich nicht mehr gepfegt werden um so mehr. Dass man dann früher oder später mit "Merkwürdigkeiten" (oder im Extremfall sogar mit Schäden) zu leben hat, sollte einem schon klar sein
<glocke> hallo zusammen :-)
<glocke> irgendwas hab ich beim einrichten von ubuntu-studio falsch gemacht; alles was mit jack zusammenhängt läuft ziemlich unstabil und friert ein (fenster wird grau und reagiert nicht). insbesondere qjackctl und ardour5 betrifft das. hat jmd einen vorschlag? (ubuntu 17.04. 64 bit, CPU i7-2630QM, 8 GB Ram)
<jokrebel> glocke: Ist Ubuntu Studio nicht was "inoffizielles"
<glocke> grundlage für die installation war auch ne normale offizielle version; hab nur sachen die zu ubuntu studio gehören (jack etc.) nachinstalliert
<jokrebel> keiner weiß, was das an der "normalen" Ubuntuinstallation verändert hat. Also wird die Hilfe von unserer Seite ggf. schwierig bis unmöglich. Vielleicht wäre Hilfesuche bei http://ubuntustudio.org/support/ zielführender
<le_bot> Title: Support « Ubuntu Studio (at ubuntustudio.org)
<glocke> wie gesagt: ich habe ne normale ubuntu-dvd verwendet und jack-relevante pakete nachinstalliert
<jokrebel> und damit den Standardinstalltionsweg ggf. verlassen. Aber gut. Schilder Dein Problem genauer, vielleicht kann hier ja trotzdem jemamd was ziehlführendes beitragen...
<glocke> dann verlässt man ja den standardinstallationsweg sobald ich irgendwas aus den paketenquellen nachinstalliere? oO
<glocke> ok problem ist: wenn ich im ardour was abmische (puffer ist auf 4096k gesetzt; mit ein paar plugins wie der calf suite) fängt die wiedergabe nach einigen sekunden an zu stocken
<glocke> das geht ne weile und das system reagiert auf keine eingaben (d.h. ich komme auch nicht auf tty1 etc.). nach einer weile beruhigt sich das und die wiedergabe wird fast normal aber stockt leicht
<k1l> jokrebel: ubuntu studio ist ein offizieller flavor: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu flavours | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> glocke: Welchen apt Befehl fürtest Du denn aus (ohne andere Quellen hinzugefügt zu haben=?
<glocke> apt-get install mit jack-paketen etc.
<glocke> dann hab ich ardour von git geklont und installiert
<glocke> ich hatte nach den ersten misserfolgen die versionen von kxstudios probiert - was natürlich hier offtopic und unsupported ist
<k1l> ardour ist auch in den quellen, hat das denn vorher geklappt?
<glocke> auf dem rechner lief vor ein paar tagen 14.04 mit ardour4 (selber kompiliert) top
<jokrebel> glocke: E: Paket jack-paketen kann nicht gefunden werden.
<glocke> ach komm, ernsthaft jetzt?
<glocke> libjack-dev libjack0 qjackctl
<glocke> den rest weiß ich grad ausm kopf nicht mehr
<glocke> ich hab zwischendrin auch jack2 probiert
<jokrebel> glocke: Sorry, das ist mir dann doch zu weit von ner "normalen" Standardinstallation entfernt um was sinnvolles beitragen zu können, denke ich.
<glocke> ist halt ziemlich audio-spezifisch
<jokrebel> ja eben. Da steck ich nicht tiefer drin und hab nur Erfahrung mit "standard". Aber ggf. weis ja k1l mehr
<glocke> ok :)
<jokrebel> glocke: Unter Umständen hilft auch schon das Wiki https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Studio/ weiter
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Studio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<glocke> er half leider nicht, aber danke :)
<jokrebel> glocke: Nun ja - im IRC darf man nicht immer davon ausgehn, dass jeder sofort Zeit hat. (Wie eigentlich überall im Leben) Aber ne Antwotrzeit von 7 Sekunden (wie angeblich bei WhatsApp erwartet) ist im IRC eher die Ausnahme ;-)
<glocke> ich sag doch auch nichts :)
<jokrebel> Hier ist das eher ein Glücksfall, wenn man unter 10 Minuten eine Zielführende Antwort bekommt. Kann auch mal 2 Tage dauern ;-)
<glocke> :)
<jokrebel> glocke: Soll heißen: Bei Spezialfällen ist eine lange Verweildauer durchaus angebracht <g>
<glocke> joa, das hab ich verstanden :D
<Tim_tim> gibts ne möglichkeit die touchpad maustasten auszuschalten?
<Tim_tim> tastfeld habe ich in den einstellungen deaktiviert. aber die taste links und rechts sind noch aktiviert. 
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, "einfache" Loesung kenne ich keine, aber wahrschienlich kannst du mit xinput das Geraet einfach aushaengen.
<Tim_tim> mit welchem befehl geht das bei xinput? xinput enable <11> geht nicht
<Tim_tim> device ist da das richtige wort für, oder?
<Tim_tim> device can be the device name as a string or the XID of the device. 
<Tim_tim> Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<Tim_tim> dann ist allerdings wohl auch die Tastatur weg?
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, xinput --list sollte alle anzeigen, inklusive ID.
<Tim_tim> ja wird angezeigt
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, "xinput disable ID".
<Tim_tim> dann disable ich doch auch mein keyboard
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, es gibt auch einen Befehl um das Geraet von einem Master zu entfernen, aber den sehe ich gerade nicht.
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, die haengen zusammen?
<Tim_tim>  Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad id=11 [slave  keyboard (3)]
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, wird das nochmal unter pointer angezeigt?
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, ah, da ist es "xinput --float ID" sollte es vom Master entfernen.
<Tim_tim> und wie mach ich das rückgängig
<Tim_tim> maustasten gehen immer noch. tastatur nicht
<Tim_tim> :~$ xinput reattach 11 3
<Tim_tim> warum gehen die mousepad tasten noch wenn das keyboard aus ist..
<Tim_tim> https://pastebin.com/TZSjupya
<le_bot> Title: :~$ xinput --list ⎡ Virtual core pointer id=2 [master poi - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, mh, keine Ahnug ehrlich gesagt. Du kannst noch versuchen was passiert wenn du bc,5974 ausghaengst, das sagt mir naemlihc gar nichts.
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, dahinter kannst du vielleicht noch versuchen das trackpad komplett aus dem Geraetebaum zu entfernen mit udev, aber da hoert mein Wissen auf.
<Tim_tim> sry, pc ist abgeschmiert
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, mh, keine Ahnug ehrlich gesagt. Du kannst noch versuchen was passiert wenn du bc,5974 ausghaengst, das sagt mir naemlihc gar nichts.
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, dahinter kannst du vielleicht noch versuchen das trackpad komplett aus dem Geraetebaum zu entfernen mit udev, aber da hoert mein Wissen auf.
<francine> Hi. Was sind die Unterschied zu den Kerneln -generic und -virtual ?
<francine> *Unterschiede
<Tim_tim> Robert_Zenz, perfekt :) hat geklappt
<Tim_tim> bc,5974 wars
<Tim_tim> hast du ne ahnung ob ich das jetzt nach jedem start machen muss
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, das ist halt nicht dauerhaft, und ichw eisz nicht wie man es persistieren kann. Also vielleciht ein Skript dafuer anlegen.
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, zum Beispiel das Skrip[t dann als Startprogramm fuer deine USer-Essesion hinterlegen.
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, Warte mal, ich hatte da schonmal sowas aehnliches.
<k1l> francine: du willst das -generic paket. bei den virtual paketen vom kernel gehts um virtualisierungstechniken
<k1l> francine: im genauen haben die eine menge treiber weniger sondern nur die geschichten, die man innerhalb virtueller gäste braucht.
<francine> Genau das war ja meine Frage. Ich nutze Ubuntu in Hyper-V.
<francine> Bräuchte ich da nicht dann das-virtual Paket?
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, mh, hab' ich nicht mehr das Skript, aber so etwas sollte reichen: https://pastebin.com/ew6cLKEW
<le_bot> Title: #!/usr/bin/env sh DEVICE_ID=$(xinput list --id-only "bcm5974") xinput floa - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> francine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq#What_are_the_differences_between_the_server_and_virtual_kernels.3F
<le_bot> Title: ServerFaq - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Tim_tim> wo hinterlege ich das?
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, welche Desktop Umgebung?
<Tim_tim> gnome
<francine> Ich glaube ich brauche das -virtual Paket : https://docs.microsoft.com/de-de/windows-server/virtualization/hyper-v/Supported-Ubuntu-virtual-machines-on-Hyper-V
<le_bot> Title: Supported Ubuntu virtual machines on Hyper-V | Microsoft Docs (at docs.microsoft.com)
<k1l> francine: das -generic enthält alles.
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, frueher gab's mal einen Punnkt der nannte sich "StartprogrammeÄ, dort konntest du Skripte hinterlegen. Aber ich habe 3 nie verwendet.
<k1l> francine: das -virtual paket ist ein kastriertes paket, um platz zu sparen. das enthält nicht mehr oder bessere treiber sondern einfach eine menge weniger.
<francine> Hmm, da ist auch von HWE die Rede
<francine> Habe den glaube ich nicht installiert
<Tim_tim> Robert_Zenz gnome-session-properties
<Tim_tim> Robert_Zenz was für eine Endung braucht die Datei?
<Tim_tim> ich hab die Datei jetzt ohne Endung mit rein genommen.
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, ist egal, aber sh wird bevorzugt, Und vergiss nicht dem Ding die Rechte fuer's Ausfuehren zu geben.
<Tim_tim> das geht wie?
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, Techtsklick Eigenschaften, Rechte.
<Tim_tim> und dann auf sudo
<Tim_tim> thx
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, waT? Nein!
<Tim_tim> :P ok dann was?
<Robert_Zenz> Tim_tim, nichts, sollte reichen. Damit wird es dann bei jedem Sitzungsstar ausgefuehrt.
<Tim_tim> ok danke :)
<Tim_tim> schönen abend noch
<glocke> jokrebel .. problem gefunden :)
<jokrebel> glocke: Prima. Was wars?
<glocke> kernelversion^^
<glocke> meine alte installation hatte 3.13; das ging
<glocke> mit ner live cd von kxstudio (kernel 3.13^^) gehts auch
<glocke> mit 4.10 gehts nicht, mit dem aktuellen 4.12 auch nicht
<glocke> ich installier gerade 3.13 ^^
<jokrebel> naja - alte, auf alte Kernel zugeschnittene Programme haben schon mal Probleme mit aktuelleren Kernel ;-) Aber der 3.13er sollte ja bei 14.04 dabei sein soweit ich weiß und dann auch noch ein paar Monate im Support sein. Bis dahin solltest Du Dir vielleicht ne andere Lösung suchen
<jokrebel> iirc
<glocke> naja das hat nichts mit darauf zugeschnitten zu tun - ist nicht so als wäre es nen unübliches programm was ich verwende :)
<k1l> der 3.13 hat als 14.04 kernel noch bis 2019 support.
<glocke> :)
<k1l> glocke: deswegen zu ganz beginn meine frage ob es mit den ubuntu paketen funktioniert, weil davon kann man ausgehen.
<k1l> auch mit neueren kerneln
<k1l> in 17.04 ist auch die 5.5er version in den quellen.
<glocke> geht auch nicht damit ;)
<k1l> hattest du es vorher mal damit probiert?
<glocke> jop
<k1l> was ist genau das problem?
<glocke> playback freeze bzw. stocken
<glocke> bei 4096 samples
<glocke> läuft ne weile rund und dann spielt's verrückt, egal ob wenig oder viele plugins
<k1l> i/o zu langsam oder zu wenig ram?
<glocke> auf dem rechner lief alles mit 14.04 und 3.13^^
<glocke> wir haben uns gerade stundenlang im ardour channel den kopf zermardert
<glocke> und verschiedene varianten probiert
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-11
<LetoThe2nd> moinmoin! weiss zufällig jemand, was bei awesome passiert ist wenn ein fenster sich nicht mehr ans layout hält (aber auch nicht floating ist)?
<LetoThe2nd> in der kopfzeile wird ein '+' vor dem titel angezeigt
<LetoThe2nd> fürs protokoll: https://github.com/awesomeWM/awesome/issues/1599
<le_bot> Title: Chromium starts maximized · Issue #1599 · awesomeWM/awesome · GitHub (at github.com)
<tuvok> morgens
<tuvok> nutzt hier jemand oidentd? gibts da irgendwas was angepasst oder geändert wurde?
<tuvok> *nachdenk*
<tuvok> ich nutz znc und eggdrop mit identd spoof und das geht seit ner gewissen zeit nich mehr
<Fuchs> Port ggf. dicht durch Firewall? 
<Fuchs> mal ein telnet drauf probieren, von aussen
<tuvok> auf allen möglichen servern?
<tuvok> wo keine fw is
<tuvok> und wo es bis jetzt immer ging?
<tuvok> sehr unwahrscheinlich
<tuvok> ich hab grad das prob mit znc und eggdrops
<tuvok> und die laufen seit jahren so
<gkm> hi
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-12
<gkm> moin
<gkm> mein netzwerkkabel geht immer noch nicht
<gkm> dmesg bringt unter anderem :
<gkm> IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp4s0: link is not ready
<gkm> kann es daran liegen?
<LetoThe2nd> gkm: wlp4s0 ist ne wifi-schnittstelle, die hat wohl kaum was mit einem netzwerkkabel zu tun :)
<gkm> hm funkverbindung geht ja aber
<LetoThe2nd> habe ich ja nicht bestritten. aber du fragtest "kann es daran liegen", und ich sagte quasi "nein" inkl. begründung :)
<LetoThe2nd> und das kabel selbst ist ziemlich sicher auch recht unproblematisch. kann man ja üblicherweise mit nem zweitgerät oder so mal kurz verifizieren
<gkm> ja klar livesystem geht
<gkm> hatte am Sonntag mithier schonmal fehlersuche betrieben ohne erfolg
<LetoThe2nd> also ist die frage wohl eher: "ich bekomme keine verbindung über die kabelgebundene ethernetschnittstelle, woran kann es liegen?"
<LetoThe2nd> pack doch einfach mal "ip a" in ein pastebin
<gkm> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/25073615/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> `ethtool enp9s0`?
<LetoThe2nd> ok, also das interface wird erkannt als enp9s0
<gkm> ist auch in der verbindungseinstellung ausgewählt
<koegs> nmcli dev show wäre auch interessant
<koegs> bzw. was hast du denn im Network-Manager konfiguriert?
<dadrc> `lshw -c network` wäre auch noch was
<gkm> kofiguriert habe ich eigentlich nix es lief immer
<nagetier> gkm: paste doch einfach mal alle gewünschten Ausgaben
<gkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25073644/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> gkm: sehr schön ;)
<koegs> das war jetzt eins von drei :)
<nagetier> aber ein Anfang
<gkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25073649/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> hast du einfach mal im systray-icon auf "Kabelgebundene Verbindung 1" geklickt?
<gkm> jaklar
<gkm> da passiert nix
<gkm> das noch:http://paste.ubuntu.com/25073656/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> dann mal /var/log/syslog in ein pastebin
<gkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25073687/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gkm> es gibt auch manchmal ziemliche verzögerungen mit der jetzigen wlan verbindung was auch nicht normal ist
<koegs> gkm: zeig mal screenhots vom Network-Manager zu der Verbindung, also den Tab Allgemein, IPv4-Einstellungen und IPv6-Einstellungen
<koegs> und was hast du zwischenzeitlich gemacht, also zwischen Sonntag und zwei Tagen zuvor, wo es angeblich noch ging?
<Lengsdorfer> gkm, hast du mal statische ip probiert?
<gkm> nein
<KMGTB> Hallo
<KMGTB> ich hab mal eine Frage zu dem Beispiel für das Forward Lookup in diesem Wiki Artikel:
<KMGTB> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DNS-Server_Bind/#Forward-Lookup
<le_bot> Title: DNS-Server Bind › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<KMGTB> In der Beschreibung steht ja, das dort alle zuständigen Nameserver hinterlegt werden. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, wenn ich keinen Mailserver im Netzwerk habe, das ich diesen und auch den Eintrag für Rechner 1 weglassen und ausschließlich die Konfiguration für den Server auf dem der DNS läuft anpassen muss?
<dadrc> jo
<KMGTB> danke
<gkm> "bind" sieht komliziert aus
<Lengsdorfer> gkm, probiermal für spaß ne statische ip
<gkm> na spass macht mir sowas nicht gerade
<gkm> bis jetzt geht ja wlan wenigstens
<gkm> hätte ubuntu schon neu aufgesetzt wenn da nicht soviel anderes zeug dranhängen würde 
<gkm> für mich ist es schwer alles wieder einzustellen
<gkm> hab aber noch eine Sicherung von 14.04
<gkm> dahin zurück ist aber auch nicht der sinn
<gkm> ah es geht wieder....
<gkm> einfach nur ein häkchen in der box gesetzt
<koegs> gkm: wo genau?
<gkm> bei "immer die gleiche IPv4-Adresse..."
<koegs> kenn ich nicht im Network Manager
<gkm> in dem Router,  hatte da aber nie rumgespielt
<franz_> hi
<andre4s> moin
<andre4s> ich probier gerade auf meinem ubuntu mal wieder den hplip treiber für meinen netzwerkdrucker zu reparieren. ging auf einmal nicht mehr. nachdem ich die diagnose vom hplib treiber gemacht hab kam raus, dass ich snmp-mibs-downloader installieren soll welches nicht mehr existiert. find das auch nicht in den ppa´s
<andre4s> jemand ne idee wie ich das fixe?
<andre4s> ich finde bei google nur deb files für ubuntu 12.04
<andre4s> wird wohl probleme machen wenn ich einfach die alte version drüber installiere, oder?
<andre4s> https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/multiverse/base/snmp-mibs-downloader <-- die meinte ich
<le_bot> Title: UbuntuUpdates - Package "snmp-mibs-downloader" (precise 12.04) (at www.ubuntuupdates.org)
<k1l_> welches ubuntu hast du denn genau?
<andre4s> 16.04
<k1l_> und ubuntuupdates ist nicht die richtige seite für offizielle ubuntu pakete.
<k1l_> https://packages.ubuntu.com/de/xenial/snmp-mibs-downloader   das paket gibts in xenial in multiverse. hast du multiverse aktiviert bei den quellen?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Informationen über Paket snmp-mibs-downloader in xenial (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<andre4s> eigentlich schon
<andre4s> aber danke erstmal für den link
<andre4s> und hi btw :D
<k1l_> andre4s: "apt policy snmp-mibs-downloader | nc termbin.com 9999" ins terminal und die ausgabe url hier zeigen
<andre4s> ausgabe ist: "WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts."
<andre4s> ich schau nochmal nach ob multiverse wirklich aktiv ist
<k1l_> dauert 5 sekunden, dann kommt die ulr
<k1l_> *url
<andre4s> multiverse war deaktiviert obwohl ich mir sicher bin es damals angemacht zu haben
<andre4s> wahrscheinlich beim update deaktiviert worden
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> ein upgrade deaktiviert nur die PPAs.
<andre4s> gut zu wissen
<andre4s> danke schonmal
<andre4s> also jetzt ist die fehlermeldung weg, dass ich snmp-mibs installieren soll, aber er kannd en drucker immer noch nicht "discovern"
<andre4s> mal schauen was google dazu sagt
<andre4s> ok, irgendwas stimmt mit dem snmp scan unter ubuntu nicht
<andre4s> unter archlinux und gentoo ohne besondere konfiguration drück ich in hplip auf add device -> ethernet und er discovered mir die drucker. unter ubuntu gibt das nen fehler und im terminal kommt die ausgabe von fehlern in python scripten. 
<andre4s> hab es aber jetzt hinbekommen ihn mit hp-setup ip zu adden und funktioniert soweit :>
<chstolz> Hallo ich habe vor kurzem von einer c't cd mate installiert, habe jeztz aber die Fehlermeldung broken count größer null, apt get sieht so aus:chstolz@chstolz-Amilo-M1425:~$ sudo apt-get
<chstolz> [sudo] Passwort für chstolz: 
<chstolz> apt 1.2.20 (i386)
<chstolz> Usage: apt-get [options] command
<chstolz>        apt-get [options] install|remove pkg1 [pkg2 ...]
<chstolz>   update - neue Paketinformationen holen
<chstolz>   upgrade - Upgrade (Paketaktualisierung) durchführen
<chstolz>   install - neue Pakete installieren (paket ist libc6, nicht libc6.deb)
<chstolz>   remove - Pakete entfernen
<chstolz>   purge - Pakete vollständig entfernen (inkl. Konfigurationsdateien)
<chstolz>   autoremove - alle nicht mehr verwendeten Pakete automatisch entfernen
<chstolz>   dist-upgrade - Upgrade (Paketaktualisierung) für die komplette Distribution durchführen, siehe apt-get(8)
<chstolz>   dselect-upgrade - der Auswahl von »dselect« folgen
<chstolz>   build-dep - Bauabhängigkeiten für Quellpakete konfigurieren
<chstolz>   clean - heruntergeladene Archive löschen
<chstolz>   autoclean - veraltete heruntergeladene Archive löschen
<chstolz>   check - überprüfen, ob es unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten gibt
<chstolz>   source - Quellarchive herunterladen
<chstolz>   download - das Binärpaket in das aktuelle Verzeichnis herunterladen
<chstolz>   changelog - Änderungsprotokoll für das angegebene Paket herunterladen und anzeigen
<chstolz> Siehe »apt-get(8)« für mehr Informationen über die verfügbaren Befehle.
<chstolz> Konfigurations-Optionen und -Syntax sind detailliert in »apt.conf(5)« aufgeführt.
<chstolz> Informationen zur Konfiguration der Quellen finden Sie in »sources.list(5)« .
<chstolz> Paket- und Versionsauswahlen können mittels »apt_preferences(5)« erfolgen.
<chstolz> Sicherheitsdetails sind verfügbar in »apt-secure(8)«.
<chstolz>                                      Dieses APT hat Super-Kuh-Kräfte.
<chstolz> chstolz@chstolz-Amilo-M1425:~$ 
<chstolz> sorry für meine unfreundlichkeit: könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<dadrc> beim nächsten mal bitte pastebin für sowas …
<chstolz> was bedeutet pastebin?
<dadrc> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<dadrc> ansonsten, du hast apt-get da gerade keinen weiteren befehl gegeben, also passiert da nichts
<chstolz> ok , sorry bin totaler linux anfänger
<dadrc> was willst du denn gerade machen
<chstolz> ich habe die Fehlermeldung dass Abhängigkeiten von Paketen nicht erfüllt werden können...
<Lengsdorfer> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/apt/Problembehebung/
<le_bot> Title: Problembehebung › apt › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> chstolz: dann verbesser doch mal deine pastebin-skills und zeig uns die Ausgabe
<chstolz> ok danke da werde ich mal gucken :), ich arbeite an meine skills...
<paracusia> hi leute, habe mein smartphone mit dem pc verbunden via bluetooth dongle, klappt auch 1a für medien, nur bei anrufen kann ich den pc nicht als "headset" auswählen, wie ist das machbar?
<Alex_> hi@all
<paracusia> hi
<Alex_> kennst du dich mit ubuntu aus
<paracusia> vielleicht
<paracusia> frag einfach
<SpiritOfTux> paracusia:  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Bluetooth/Bluetooth_Headset/
<le_bot> Title: Bluetooth Headset › Bluetooth › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<paracusia> danke SpiritOfTux :) schau ich mir an
<SpiritOfTux> bitte
<Alex_> rentiert es sich, ubuntu neben windows10 zu installieren?
<paracusia> auf jeden fall!
<paracusia> mir gehts so gut, seit ich windoof den laufpass gab ;)
<paracusia> damit ärgert man sich doch am laufenden band nur rum
<Alex_> das problem was ich habe ist mein wlan-stick von avm
<paracusia> wie genau heisst der? schau mit "lsusb"
<SpiritOfTux> Alex_: kannst jetzt auch Ubuntu im Windows Strore downloaden oder gleich die Original CD/DvD v. Ubuntu ;)
<Alex_> Fritz!Wlan USB Stick AC 860
<Alex_> ich habe eine dvd mit ubuntu 16.04lts
<paracusia> wird der stick denn erkannt?
<paracusia> tipp mal "iwconfig" ein
<Alex_> ich habe ubuntu auf einen älteren pc installiert. da gehe ich über lan
<Alex_> meinen eigentlichen pc habe ich noch mit windooof
<Fuchs> *Windows
<Alex_> ich werde mich schlau machen, ob es möglich ist ubuntu oder eine andere distribution auf der 2. festplatte neben windows zu installieren. muss ich da etwas besonderes bezüglich (u)efi-bios und sonstigen einstellungen besachten?
<SpiritOfTux> Alex_: wie wird der USB-Stick mit dem Befehl lsusb angezeigt
<Alex_> ich habe diesen noch nicht angeschlossen
<SpiritOfTux> ubuntu läuft ?
<Alex_> ja sicher
<SpiritOfTux> meine jetzt
<Alex_> ja
<SpiritOfTux> ok, dann steck den stick rein, dann terminal öffen und lsusb ein geben
<Alex_> das habe ich
<SpiritOfTux> dann mach mal ein copy & paste nur der der zeile wo der stick angezeigt wird
<Alex_> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 057c:8503 AVM GmbH 
<Alex_> der usb-stick wird von ubuntu erkannt
<SpiritOfTux> warum sollte er nicht ;)
<Alex_> nur weiss ich momnentan nicht wie ich diesen zum laufen bringe
<k1l_> Alex_: schau dir mal diese schritt für schritt anleitung an: es scheint der hersteller liefert da (noch) keine guten treiber für das gerät sodass man da etwas manuell arbeiten muss: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-treiber-installation-avm-fritz-wlan-usb-a/#post-8837064
<le_bot> Title: WLAN Treiber Installation - AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB AC860 [ AC 430 ] › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<SpiritOfTux> Alex_: was zeigt der befehl   ifconfig -a    die Ausgabe über http://paste.ubuntu.com posten
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Alex_> ich bin unter ubuntu/linux halt noch ein grünschnabel
<Alex_> moment
<SpiritOfTux> macht nichts
<Alex_> mal ne andere frage.
<Alex_> muss ich vorher den treiber für den stick unter ubuntu installieren oder nicht
<SpiritOfTux> nein
<Alex_> ich werde mich mal da übers wochenende einlesen.
<Alex_> scheint doch ein interessantes und ausführliches thema 
<Alex_> gibt es noch andere distributionen, die für einen "blutigen" anfänger interessant sein könnten
<SpiritOfTux> ok, achte event. darauf das der stick nicht in den CD-Rom-Mode fällt dann muss ein usb-switch-mode gemacht werden
<SpiritOfTux> Alex_: mit Ubuntu/debian bist du sehr gut fürs erste versorgt 
<SpiritOfTux> gibt kaum eine distri die dir soviele programme bittet
<SpiritOfTux> was auch zu beachten ist 95 % der hersteller supporten ubuntu/debian
<Alex_> danke für die info
<SpiritOfTux> bitte
<moveax> Alex_: LFS *scnr*
<moveax> war nur ein scherz. danach kennst du dich aus, aber du wirst wahrscheinlich ewig kein produktivsystem auf die kette bekommen
<Alex_> das glaube ich. vor allem die schier große programmvielfalt, für die man bei ms und anderen anbietern tief ins geldbeutel gtreifen muss
<moveax> Wenn du dich mit der Oberfläche von Ubuntu angefreundet hast, dann empfehle ich mal eine kleine Terminaltour zu machen
<moveax> Pakete installieren per apt, config dateien anpassen usw usf
<moveax> http://www.selflinux.org/selflinux/
<le_bot> Title: SelfLinux (at www.selflinux.org)
<moveax> ist auch einen blick wert um mit dem terminal zurande zu kommen
<moveax> zusammen mit dem terminal ist ubuntu (und andere distris) ein mächtiges werkzeug im täglichen umgang mit deiner kiste. ich habe zu w2k zeiten den umstieg gewagt und bin zufrieden
<moveax> ausser gaming, da fahre ich die w10 kiste hoch
<Alex_> bezüglich gaming habe ich zum glück noch meine ps3
<moveax> die habe ich auch, bin aber eher der pc gamer. trotz playonlinux und konsorten fahre ich da lieber das windows hoch und starte steam. da will ich dann nicht denken
<Alex_> wie lange nutzt ubuntu?
<SpiritOfTux> Alex_: wähle die LTS Version aus bis 2021, 2018 Apr. kommt 18.04 LTS ;)
<Alex_> das ist mir schon bekannt.
<SpiritOfTux> ok, dann habe ich deine frage falsch verstanden
<Alex_> meinte wie lange hast du ubuntu
<moveax> ubuntu seit der 10.04 meine ich
<SpiritOfTux> seit version 3
<moveax> aber nie ausschließlich
<moveax> SpiritOfTux: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases/
<le_bot> Title: Releases › Ubuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moveax> was war den version 3?
<moveax> s/den/denn/
<SpiritOfTux> moveax: sorry war Debian http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=debian
<le_bot> Title: DistroWatch.com: Debian (at distrowatch.com)
<moveax> SpiritOfTux: kein ding, wunderte mich nur :)
<SpiritOfTux> moveax: man kommt schon mal ins rutschen beim distro jumping ;)
<moveax> SpiritOfTux: :)
<SpiritOfTux> für Interessenten: Mesk Network mit FritzBox 7580 + FRITZ!Powerline 546E läuft prima
<SpiritOfTux> -k+h
<jokrebel> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich hab hier ein komisches Problem. Nach einem Stromausfall ist ein Paket (Vivaldi-stable) anscheinend ziemlich beschädigt. Der Computer hängt sich auf, wenn ich versuche, Vivaldi zu starten oder auf eine neue Version zu bringen. Hab versucht, Vivaldi-Stable per apt-get zu entfernen, aber da bekomme ich diese Meldung: "package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should reinstall it before
<Mrokii> attempting a removal".
<ppq> jo, hast du das probiert?
<Mrokii> Das habe ich nun versucht (also ein re-install) per Synaptic. Allerdings ist die re-install option bei Vivaldi-stable grau, das heisst, ich *kann* das Paket nicht deinstallieren...
<ppq> mach mal sudo apt-get --reinstall install paketname
<Mrokii> Jedenfalls nicht per Synaptic, wie es aussieht.
<Mrokii> Okay, ich probiers.
<Mrokii> Hoffe nur, dass mir der PC nicht wieder abschmiert. Aber werde ich gleich feststellen.
<ppq> :)
<Mrokii> ppq: Okay, Versuch fehlgeschlagen. Der Computer ist beim entpacken von vivaldi-stable wieder eingefroren. Scheint so, als komme ich überhaupt nicht an das Paket ran.
<ppq> das klingt echt ungesund, jo
<ppq> schon ein übler bug
<Mrokii> Hab keine Ahnung, was ich da machen soll...
<Robert_Zenz> Mrokii, die Platte ist sauber?
<[PARTY]Varka> Mrokii, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq package_name 
<[PARTY]Varka> Mrokii, danach sudo apt-get update, dann reboot
<Mrokii> Robert_Zenz: Ich hab noch keinen Check drüber laufen lassen. Hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass das Problem nicht so schwerwiegend sein kann. Aber da jeder Zugriff auf das Ding so üble Auswirkungen hat, wer weiß...
<Mrokii> [PARTY]Varka: Ich werd's mal probieren.
<Mrokii> Okay, ich geh jetzt mal hier raus, damit mir im Fall des Falles nicht wieder was von den logs verloren geht. Vielen Dank schon mal.
<Pntr> Moin Moin. 
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-13
<dreamon_> Hallo. Gibt es ein Programm das nach XX Minuten der Inaktivität des Users, ein Programm(killall) aufruft? Gedacht ist es so. Ein Programm soll geschlossen werden, wenn zeitspanne keiner mehr am Rechner etwas gemacht hat. Eine Art Bildschirmschoner, nur das er eben einen killall "Programm" ausführt.
<dreamon_> Oder gibt es einen Zeitzähler der mitliest wie lange die letzte Aktion eines Users her ist.
<nifu> dreamon_: CLI oder GUI? 
<dreamon_> cli
<dreamon_> nifu, w in der Konsole gibt einen Idle status aus. mal schauen ob ich noch herausfinde wo das die Infos her hat.
<gkm_> hi
<gkm_> N: Datei »20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist« in Verzeichnis »/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/« wird ignoriert, da sie eine ungültige Dateinamen-Erweiterung hat.
<gkm_> kann ich die da einfach löschen?
<koegs> kannst du
<gkm_> ok
<KMGTB2> Hallo
<KMGTB2> ich hab nen Server auf dem Dnsmasq läuft und der im Netzwerk die Dienste DNS und DHCP bereitstellt
<KMGTB2> Auf dem Server selbst kann ich aber keinen der Clients mit dem Rechnernamen anpingen, es kommt die Meldung unknown host.
<KMGTB2> Von Client zu Client geht das ganze interessanterweise problemlos
<KMGTB2> Ich habe ein paar iptables festgelegt und Portforwarding aktiviert damit die Clients über den Server, der als Gateway fungiert ins Internet kommen
<KMGTB2> meine iptables sehen so aus: https://pastebin.com/wLnTuxe3
<le_bot> Title: *nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE COMMIT *filter -A INPUT -i lo -j - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<KMGTB2> kann es daran liegen, das der Server die Clients nicht mehr mit dem Rechnernamen anpingen kann?
<KMGTB2> Auf IP Ebene geht alles ohne Probleme
<testomatiko_> hi, i want to share a partition from a ubuntu server as a iscsi target, setting my /etc/iet/ietd.conf to http://paste.ubuntu.com/25084144/ seems to work, the client is able to mount the device, but: it´s shown as 2 seperate partitions.... gparted says it´s just one...
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-15
<andy84353> Hallo @ alle
<DaVu> Hallo andy84353
<andy84353> ich hab ein HP dv7-1050eg Laptop, reicht der noch aus für ubuntu Gnome?
<DaVu> boote es doch mal von USB und schau es dir einfach mal an
<andy84353> achso mit live boot
<DaVu> yepp
<andy84353> gibt es eigentlich ein offtic deutschen channel?
<Lengsdorfer> wobei man anmerken sollte, dass ein life system immer so ein wenig mit angezogener Handbremse läuft.
<andy84353> stimmt
<andy84353> mir persönlich fällt es schwer, die GUI oberfläche mit der richtigen grafikleistung heraus zufinden
<Lengsdorfer> naja, die 'einfachen' guis, lxde etc., werden immer die schnellsten sein:)
<nagetier> so wie ich das sehe (CPU, GPU, und RAM wahrscheinlich auch) sollte man nicht über Xfce gehen
<nagetier> aber da Xfce klasse ist, ist das mehr als ausreichend :)
<Lengsdorfer> ja. man sollte auch rühig mal mate ausprobieren. das läuft sogar aufnem raspi ganz nett
<Lengsdorfer> ruhig
<Lengsdorfer> ich hatte erst einen kaffe
<Lengsdorfer> kaffee
<andy84353> ich hab mir überlegt dann es wie osx aus sehen zu lassen, wenn es hardware technisch klappt
<nagetier> andy84353: wie viel RAM hat das Laptop?
<andy84353> 4 GB
<nagetier> Joa, das ist gut
<dadrc> und ja, wir haben einen deutschen offtopic-channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<uniCATx> https://pastebin.com/THWcMAnd
<le_bot> Title: fnord007@vgnnr498e:~$ dpkg -l | grep flash* rc flashplugin-installer - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<uniCATx> dazu 2 Fragen:
<uniCATx> 1. was bedeutet rc in der linken Spalte der Ausgabe?
<uniCATx> 2. handelt es sich um den Adobe Flash Player oder es ist der flashplayer-installer?
<DaVu> es sollte der installer sein, der Adobe Flash installiert
<uniCATx> DaVu, ok. Wie kann ich jetzt die Installation des Flashes per Hand anstoßen?
<DaVu> dpkg -i <paketname>?!
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash/
<le_bot> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uniCATx> DaVu, Frage: ist A. FlashPlugin-Installer = Adobe Flash Plugin, oder B. ist das NUR das "Werkzeug", mit dem der AdobeFlashPlugin installiert wird?
<DaVu> Aus dem Artikel, den ich verlinkt habe:
<DaVu> Um Flash 25.x oder neuer zu erhalten, reicht es aus, das folgende Paket aus den offiziellen Paketquellen zu installieren
<DaVu> somit wird es ganz normal installiert werden. Du lädst also nicht ein Werkzeug herunter, welches du nochmal manuell anstoßen musst, damit alles installiert ist
<DaVu> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer 
<DaVu> das sollte alles gewesen sein
<DaVu> kannst du bitte mal die Ausgabe von: apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer | nc termbin.com 9999 
<DaVu> posten
<uniCATx> ok. dann gehe ich davon aus, dass ich den Adobe Flash habe...
<uniCATx> http://termbin.com/a8ol
<DaVu>  Installiert:           (keine)
<DaVu> du hast es nicht installiert
<DaVu> also bitte mal den Befehl aus dem Artikel ausführen
<uniCATx> ups...
<uniCATx> http://termbin.com/tr5h
<DaVu> das sieht wesentlich besser aus
<uniCATx> es sieht schon ordentlich aus, oder??
<uniCATx> DaVu, vielen Dank
<DaVu> jepp. Ist jetzt auf jeden Fall installiert
<uniCATx> super!!
<uniCATx> DaVu, aber jetzt etwas, was ich nicht raffe. was wurde jetzt statt Adobe FP benutzt? es ist doch eine berechtigte Frage, oder?
<uniCATx> oder hat FF sein eigenen Flash??
<DaVu> Es sollte ein Flash für Linux sein, wenn ich das richtig verstehe
<uniCATx> genau
<DaVu> gut
<DaVu> Dann ist es ja geklärt
<uniCATx> alles Paletti, danke.
<DaVu> gern
<tomreyn> dann wird jetzt nur noch der punkt zu klären sein dass flash von firefox nicht mehr unterstützt wird.
<uniCATx> tomreyn, ok.
<DaVu> tomreyn: sondern?
<DaVu> flash wird doch noch unterstützt, nur NPAPI nicht mehr, wenn ich das richtig habe
<DaVu> tomreyn: https://www.golem.de/news/mozilla-firefox-52-macht-fast-schluss-mit-npapi-plugins-1703-126532.html
<le_bot> Title: Mozilla: Firefox 52 macht (fast) Schluss mit NPAPI-Plugins - Golem.de (at www.golem.de)
<tomreyn> stimmt, für flash gibts derzeit noch ausnahmen
<DaVu> jepp
<DaVu> von daher, alles im grünen Bereich uniCATx
<uniCATx> meine FF-Plugins: OpenH264, ShockwaveFlash, WidevineContentDecription
<DaVu> so..ich bin erstmal raus...CU
<uniCATx> DaVu, thx
<tomreyn> ist aber nur der frage der zeit
<maredebianum> Moin, mein gnome crasht regelmäßig, also gnome-shell und ab und an reißt es auch X
<maredebianum> wie kann ich rausfinden, was nicht tut (vielleicht Erweiterungen?)
<nagetier> maredebianum: Hast du eine gefüllte und aktuelle ~/.xsession-errors ?
<nagetier> Wenn ja dort mal gucken
<nagetier> oder befüllt, gefüllt will man nicht
<maredebianum> die ist fast leer, nur xmodmap hat was zu meckern
<nagetier> maredebianum: Dann wäre /var/log/Xorg.0.log deine nächste Anlaufstelle
<nagetier> maredebianum: Die guckt man sich in so einem Fall vom Ende aus an
<maredebianum> xlog sieht auch clean aus, kein WW EE, die älteren Versionen sind eher zu alt, um etwas sinnvolles zu sagen (da gibts mal einen teminated with Error)
<nagetier> maredebianum: Wirft journalctl '/usr/bin/gnome-shell' etwas aus?
<nagetier> ups..
<nagetier> die ’ sind falsch gesetzt
<nagetier> die ' auch
<maredebianum> nur started Meldungen...
<nagetier> Und journalctl /usr/bin/gnome-session
<maredebianum>  mit journalctl | grep gnome-shell   gibt es einige: Extension already installed in /home/... 
<nagetier> maredebianum: Und sind die zeitlich passend?
<nagetier> maredebianum: Jedenfalls sollte man an den Stellen gucken, /var/log/syslog und dmesg -T kann noch etwas dazu ausgeben (dann ist es aber mehr als nur ein Gnome-Problem)
<maredebianum> secret_service_search_sync gefunden ;) sonst nix
<nagetier> Und das war auch noch versteckt..
<nagetier> maredebianum: Dann kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen
<maredebianum> Ja, nix zu finden, alles scheint gut. Danke dir
<maredebianum> Hm, hier ist gnome-shell gerade wieder gecrasht, sieht so aus im syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25099128/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<maredebianum> "Creating pipes for GWakeup: Zu viele offene Dateien" sieht nach Ärger aus
<nagetier> maredebianum: Die Erweiterungen würde ich nach und nach deaktivieren.. wie du schon vermutet hattest
<maredebianum> Ja, ich werf mal alles raus, was sich rauswerfen lässt
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-16
<napterk> hi
<OliPu> Hallo zusammen. Ich bin so Happy, endlich habe ich Ubuntu einmal performant laufen
<OliPu> ich habe es jetzt mit hilfe von Refind vernünftig ohne Treiberprobleme auf dem MacBook Pro laufen
<tomreyn> glückwunsch
<OliPu> jetzt habe ich aber aktuell noch ein problem. das eingebaute trackpad ist viel zu empfindlich und es kommt zu sehr viele fehleingaben, die so nicht beabsichtig waren. wenn ich eine maus über bluetooth dran hänge ist diese viel zu schnell. auch wenn ich sie auf die langsamste zeigergeschwidigkeit stelle und die scrollgeschwindigkeit ist viel zu langsam. hat jemand eine idee
<nagetier> OliPu: Das sollte eigentlich grafisch in deinem Desktop zu finden sein
<nagetier> OliPu: Welchen verwendest du?
<OliPu> benutze eine Logitech Bluetooth Traveler Maus und Ubuntu 17.4.
<moveax> gnome, kde, xfce oder unity?
<OliPu> sorry unity
<OliPu> ich habe es eingestellt über Systemeinstellungen - Maus und Touchpad. aber selbst auf der langsamsten einstellung ist mir die zeigerbeschleunigung zu schnell. bin ich von MacOS und Windows anders gewohnt
<nagetier> OliPu: Ahso, ok
<moveax> http://linuxdenken.de/zeigergeschwindigkeit-unter-ubuntu-einstellen/
<le_bot> Title: Zeigergeschwindigkeit unter Ubuntu einstellen (at linuxdenken.de)
<moveax> vll kommst du damit weiter
<nagetier> Also Suchtreffer gibt es dazu zu genüge :)
<moveax> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2066139
<le_bot> Title: [ubuntu] My Mouse Pointer Moves Way Too Fast! (at ubuntuforums.org)
<OliPu> ok viele dank erst mal:) ich werde es probieren. ich habe noch ein einziges problemchen. aber ich löse erst mal das eine und ggf. komme ich gleich noch mal auf euch zurück. wie gesagt, erstmal danke :)
<moveax> jupp, aber ich habe selbst keinen mac und kann es nicht beurteilen
<OliPu> mein anderes problem hat mit zwei eingebauten GPUs zu tun. 1x Intel on Board und 1x eine dedizierte AMD GPU
<OliPu> aber das später :)
<moveax> ich muss sagen die neue gnome shell gefällt
<moveax> nach 4 jahren das erste mal wieder gnome statt xfce, ich bin begeistert
<OliPu> zu meinem zweiten problem. ich habe zwei built in displays in unter den Anzeigegeräten. Ich schätze es liegt an der on Board Intel GPU und der AMD Grafikkarte. Der Mac nutzt ja beide gleichzeitig zwecks stromsparen und schaltet ggf die AMD Grafik ab
<moveax> sudo lshw
<OliPu> https://pastebin.com/U06Uvef3
<le_bot> Title: oliver@Ubuntu-MacBookPro:~$ sudo lshw [sudo] Passwort für oliver: ubuntu-mac - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Rochvellon> wegen Umschaltung zwischen der hybriden Grafik schau mal unter https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<le_bot> Title: X/Config/HybridGraphics - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Rochvellon> oder auch hier: https://askubuntu.com/questions/761091/ati-intel-hybrid-graphics-16-04-lts
<le_bot> Title: drivers - ATI/Intel hybrid graphics 16.04 LTS - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<OliPu> danke. durch das schlagwort hybride Grafikkarte habe ich jetzt wohl den richtigen suchbegriff und finde jetzt passende hinweise 
<kvn02> hallo
<Pntr> Moin kvn02!
<kvn02> wenn man heute ubuntu installiert wechselt die desktopumgebung automatisch mit einem update von unity auf gnome oder müsste man ubuntu dann erneut installieren?
<kvn02> also ich meine wenn gnome zur standart desktopumgebung von ubuntu wird
<k1l_> bei einem install wird nichts verändert.
<k1l_> nur wenn du aktualisierst auf eine neuere version, bei der gnome standard ist, dann wird bringt der standard eintrag nicht mehr unity sondern gnome hoch.
<kvn02> okay danke
<k1l_> du kannst das im login screen aber nach wie vor selber auswählen welchen desktop du booten willst.
<kvn02> kann ich sobald gnome standart ist unity irgendwie deinstallieren, damit ubuntu automatisch gnome bootet?
<k1l_> dafür musst du unity nicht deinstallieren. das wird wie gesagt über den login screen geregelt. der wählt automatisch das vor, was zuletzt benutzt wurde. (bei der einmaligen umstellung wird nur intern "ubuntu desktop" von unity zu gnome gewechselt)
<kvn02> danke für deine hilfe
<k1l_> kein problem
<tojoko> och, 'n bierchen könnt er schon mal springen lassen. ;)
<k1l_> hier gibts ehrenamtlichen support mit allen vor und nachteilen :)
<tojoko> k1l_, war 'ne idee von nem regular in nem anderen channel. 'n app, wo man entwicklern in 'ner kneipe n bier ausgeben kann, einfach und bequem.
<tomreyn> und pro ausgegebenem bier dann nur 1,50 transaktionsgebühr
<Pntr> 1,5€ nur? Schnapper!
<k1l_> so etwas bringt aber auch andere Probleme wie sozialen Druck und priorisierung von Hilfesuchenden mit sich. wenn hier einer was spenden möchte als Dank, dann kann er das gerne dem deutschen ubuntu verein oder ubuntuusers.de tun
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-09
<Rolfi> Hallo und guten Wochenstart! Habe eine allgemeine Frage: Kann man Ubuntu- so einstellen, daß es nicht mehr 11,12..vor 2 
<Rolfi> Dateinamen 
<Rolfi> Dateinamen 11,12, vor 2 einsortiert
<Rolfi> oder muß ich in den Dateinamen die Ziffer 2 durch 02 ersetzen.
<Rolfi> Ups. Noch einmal: Kann man die Sortierung der Dateinamen auf die menschliche Reihenfolge (2 vor 11,12) einstellen oder ist das nicht ratsam?
<Rolfi> Dann müßte ich überall die Ziffern mit führenden Nullen ergänzen.
<_moep_> Rolfi: mach ls -als | sort -n 
<Rolfi> @_moep Danke, aber ich meinte nicht nur die Anzeige, sondern generell. Zum Beispiel zum Einlesen mehrerer Dateien in ein Programm
<Rolfi> Ich möchte in audacity mehrere mp3-Files hinterienanderschalten, also in korrekter Reihenfolge.
<Rolfi> Natürlich kann ich umständlich die führenden Nullen ergänzen. Da ich ähnliche Dinge schon öfter hatte, meine Frage; ist es möglich bzw. ratsam, daß generell umzustellen?
<Rolfi> korr: das
<_moep_> es ist imho nicht möglich das umzustellen
<_moep_> was meinst du, warum bei allen playlists (*.m3u z.B.) 00… 01… 02… existieren
<Rolfi> @_moep Danke! Ich wollte das nur mal abklären. Schönen Tag noch!
<nicole> Halli Hallo :)
<pw> hi
<hispeed_m> Ich wollte kopano-archiver installieren und kopano-webapp-plugin-filesbackend-smb. Habe aber bemerkt, diese benötige ich doch nicht. beide konnten wegen Abhängigkeiten nicht richtig installiert werden (oder gar nicht). Nun wenn ich sudo apt install nfs-common installieren will sagt er mir: Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten: und listed die anderen beiden Pakete auf. 
<hispeed_m> Ich möchte diese aber komplett entfernen, da ich sie nicht brauche. Wie kann ich das machen? mit apt get remove und purge habe ich bereits versucht....
<hispeed_m> Ubuntu 18.04 Server
<DaVu> gib uns doch mal die komplette Ausgabe des Fehlers
<DaVu> am beste in einem Pastebin
<DaVu> 'am besten'
<hispeed_m> jup: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BxkQvrXykN/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> Du versuchst da ein Programm zu deinstallieren, welches du nicht installiert hast
<DaVu> apt-get remove php-smbclient
<DaVu> Paket »php-smbclient« ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt.
<hispeed_m> Ok, dass habe mich irgendwie gedacht nur so sicher war ich mir da nicht. Beim installieren hat das nicht geklappt bei diesen beiden weil es noch weitere abhängikeiten hat. Aber ich habe bemerkt, dass ich die gar nicht brauche.
<DaVu> aber vielleicht muss auch erstmal alles sauber installiert werden, damit es im Endeffekt mit dem unisntall funktioniert. Hast du "sudo apt --fix-broken install" schon probiert?
<nicole> Apropros smb, ich versuche etwas via cifs zu mounten, der "mount" an sich klappt auch aber als User habe ich keine Möglichkeit in dem entsprechenden Verzeichnis zu schreiben. Und da stehe ich etwas auf dem Schlauch
<hispeed_m> nein das habe ich noch nicht gemacht DavU, das könnte ich noch probieren. Das sollte mein produktiv server geben ich kann das eigentlich auch so lassen als noch mehr rumzubasteln oder?
<DaVu> deine Entscheidung hispeed_m
<DaVu> nicole: wohin mountest du es denn?
<DaVu> nicole: wenn du die Möglichkeit has NFS-shares zu verwenden, dann würde ich das empfehlen. Ich persönlich mag SMB nicht besonders ;)
<hispeed_m> ok, und warum kann ich dann: nfs-common installieren nicht installieren? da kommt die meldung: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZkGpKF9wN5/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nicole> mh also theoretisch stellt die NAS das zur Verfügung
<Frickelpit> hispeed_m: zeig mal deine sources.list
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> nicole: welches NAS ist es denn?
<nicole> qnap ts-431p
<Frickelpit> hispeed_m: Besonders rpcbind sollte klappen, das liegt hier in bionic in main
<DaVu> nicole: beim NAS kommt es auch noch darauf an, ob du SMB1, SMB2 oder SMB3 verwendest und wie dein SMB client/server configuriert ist
<DaVu> SMB1 würde ich dir aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht mehr empfehlen
<hispeed_m> Frickelpit: nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kopano-com.list <-- Diese ist leer !?! kann ich mir auch nicht erklären, Kopano-Core, Webapp usw. läuft alles
<nicole> Nee ich würde auch am liebsten v3 nehmen 
<Frickelpit> hispeed_m: deine normale, nicht die von Kopano
<DaVu> nur v3 könnte schwer werden mit anderen Systemen außer Linux, nicole
<Frickelpit> für den Kopano-Kram zeig mal ein dpkg -l kopano*
<DaVu> ich würde also min=smb2 und max=smb3 angeben
<DaVu> aber prinzipiell, falls nur Linux maschinen drauf zugreifen, kannst du dir SMB komplett sparen
<DaVu> und gänzlich auf NFS umschwenken
<DaVu> Sollte noch ein Windows Rechner mit im Netzwerk sein, dann kannst du in Windows ja SMB verwenden und unter Linux NFS. Auch das sollte gehen
<nicole> Nein auf die NAS greifen mehrere verschiedene Systeme zu 
<nicole> Windows Clients, Media Player, Android Geraete
<hispeed_m> Frickelpit: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bKcvH9Kr8V/
<nicole> das ist überhaupt gar kein Thema 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> Ja, wie gesagt, du kannst auch mehere Shares verwenden und die entsprechenden Systeme auf die entsprechenden Protokolle zugreifen lassen
<DaVu> Aber unter Linux würde ich dir zu NFS raten
<Frickelpit> hispeed_m: und was sagt ein apt update?
<DaVu> Das ubuntuusers wiki dazu ist ziemlich gut
<nicole> DaVu, gut dann werde ich wohl darauf umstellen :)
<DaVu> und mit NFSv4 und Kerberos könntest du sogar passwortgeschütze Logins realisieren
<nicole> DaVu, allerdings habe ich trotzdem noch ein Problem in dem mountpoint als User zu schreiben 
<Frickelpit> nicole: Denk dran, nur root darf einhängen und bei cifs musst du entsprechende Optionen setzen
<DaVu> nicole: das solltest du nicht mehr mit NFS haben. Bzw...habe ich es verpasst, dass du mir sagtest wohin du es mountest?
<hispeed_m> Frickelpit: Aktualisierung für 21 Pakete verfügbar. Führen Sie »apt list --upgradable« aus, um sie anzuzeigen <- sieht soweit i.O aus. keine Fehler
<Frickelpit> nicole: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs/#Nutzung
<le_bot> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nicole> Jawoll das mit dem mounten via root ist mir klar
<nicole> aber ich habe das Problem ich kann als User nicht darauf schreiben
<DaVu> und wo liegt der mountpoint? 
<DaVu> wie lautet der mount-Befehl?
<nicole> lesen ist gar kein Thema, bin ich als root angemeldet dann gehts ohne weiteres 
<Frickelpit> nicole: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs/#Optionen
<le_bot> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> als root angemeldet = meh
<Frickelpit> Mit der username Option gemountet?
<DaVu> ^^
<nicole> mount -t cifs -o username=sftpuser,password=pass1234 //10.0.0.10/Public /home/george/upload
<nicole> ich habe auf der Konsole Dateien erstellt in dem /upload 
<nicole> das geht via root ohne Probleme 
<Frickelpit> sftpuser darf nach /home/george?
<Frickelpit> ls -ld /home/george
<nicole> das ist der username auf der NAS 
<Frickelpit> namei -mo /home/george kann dir da auch helfen
<nicole> ich hol mal eben etwas aus, die NAS die ich habe hat keinen wirklich im Ansatz frei konfigurierbaren SFTP Server, deswegen dachte ich, lass ich doch von meinem Router den SFTP Dienst realisieren. Dort melde ich mich an und greife auf die verschiedenen Pfade zu
<nicole> mit den "read only" gehts ja auch ohne Probleme 
<nicole> nur ich würde gern auch etwas empfangen können 
<DaVu> Ich bin gerade verwirrt, was SFTP mit SMB zu tun haben soll
<DaVu> lasse mich aber auch gern belehren
<nicole> eigentlich nix
<Frickelpit> hispeed_m: Irgendwas stimmt da aber nicht, denn rpcbind liegt in main, siehe apt show rpcbind
<DaVu> ja, eben
<nicole> du greifst mit deinen Userdaten auf mein ssh server via sftp zu 
<nicole> und dort landest du in einem Verzeichnis das die NAS im Hintergrund laufen hat 
<hispeed_m> Frickelpit muss zuerst lesen was rpcbind ist.... ich habe da eigentlich nichts gemacht, oder nicht dass ich wüsste.
<DaVu> Ja, das hat aber gar nichts mehr mit Samba zu tun
<nicole> nee es geht mir doch nur um den Mountpoint
<DaVu> Ja?
<DaVu> und in wie fern hängt das dann zusammen?
<nicole> weil hier die Frage im Raum stand wieso sftpuser... 
<nicole> ach sorry war von Frickelpit :D
<DaVu> ah, ok. Naja, den Usernamen habe ich ein wenig ignoriert. Du musst du halt ggf auf dem NAS entsprechend anmelden, damit du es so nutzen kannst. Das machst du ja aber schon mit dem mount
<hispeed_m> Frickelpit ich schaue mau auf meinem Testserver wie das dort ist mit dem rpcbind dafür habe ich ja 2 gemacht ;=)
<DaVu> ls -ld /home/george wäre dennoch interessant
<nicole> jawoll der mount läuft aber auch bis dahin 
<nicole> moment 
<DaVu> ls -ld /home/george | nc termbin.com 9999
<nicole> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Jul  8 20:18 /home/george
<Frickelpit> Gratuliere
<DaVu> tjo...das Ding gehört root oder was sagst du Frickelpit?
<hispeed_m> Frikelpit, wo siehst du das mti dem RPC bind, dass das in der main oder eben nicht ist?!!?
<nicole> ich bin der Meinung /home/george gehoert "root" damit der sftp eingesperrt ist 
<nicole> wenn ich nichts mounte
<nicole> und einfach das Verzeichnis /home/george/upload nehme 
<Frickelpit> hispeed_m: APT-Sources: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 Packages
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> aber grundlegend können alle anderen lesen und ausführen
<nicole> dann kann ich dort hochladen, nur nicht sobald ich dahin gemountet habe 
<Frickelpit> nicole: Dein Konstrukt da ist etwas verwirrend
<nicole> was verwirrt denn da?
<Frickelpit> Alles ;)
 * Frickelpit macht nun Feierabend
<nicole> in erster Linie habe ich ein sftp Account laufen und statt das er mir auf den Router Daten knallt, habe ich dahinter gedacht, lass doch die NAS als Lager agieren 
<nicole> denn da habe ich ausreichend Speicher für alle möglichen Fekeleien :) 
<DaVu> Der "sftpuser" ist doch nur ein Username, oder?
<DaVu> der hätte auch "foobar" sein können
<hispeed_m> Frickelpit ne was ist mir :D, kein feierabend.... wo siehst du das amd64 packages
<nicole> Richtig
<nicole> das ist nur der Username auf der NAS
<nicole> ich hätte ihn auch Günter nennen können :)
<hispeed_m> in amd64 war mein ursprüngliches Kopano paket....
<DaVu> gut und den Share mountest du un den Home eines anderen users. Mit welchem User hast du dann keine Schreibberechtigungen?
<hispeed_m> oach bin verwirrt.... ohjeee ohjee :( muss wohl eine Pause machen 10 minuten....
<nicole> der User "sftpuser" hat verschiedene Verzeichnise auf der NAS eines davon ist '/home/george/multimedia' das andere '/home/george/upload' 
<nicole> '//10.0.0.10/Public' ist rw  und '//10.0.0.10/Multimedia' ist ro
<DaVu> also...erstens wundert es mich, dass der Home Ordner von george "root" gehört
<nicole> Ja
<DaVu> drwxr-xr-x 61 davu davu 4096 Jul  9 17:21 /home/davu/
<DaVu> so sieht das bei mir aus
<DaVu> und da könnte schon der Hase im Pfeffer liegen
<nicole> da habe ich mich an eine mir schlüssige Anleitung gehalten -> https://goneuland.de/wordpress/debian-8-jessie-sftp-server-einrichten/
<le_bot> Title: Debian 8 Jessie – SFTP Server einrichten | goNeuland (at goneuland.de)
<DaVu> Da ist irgendwas ganz schön kaputt gespielt, wie ich finde
<DaVu> Debian Jessie != Ubuntu
<DaVu> Weiter würde ich dir empfehlen shares nicht in den Home eines Users zu mounten, wenn auch andere User darauf zugreifen sollen. Das würde ich dann über Gruppen regeln
<nicole> hätte das nun ganz anders ausgesehen? 
<DaVu> und den mount unter /mnt oder /media setzen
<nicole> mhhh
<nicole> es gibt ja tausend(e) Wege, wenn man immer nur den Besten parat hätte. :)
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba/
<le_bot> Title: Samba › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nicole> ja nun bin ich bei samba? ich kann aber auch nfs? 
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Heimnetzwerk/
<le_bot> Title: Heimnetzwerk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nicole> von dem her scheint nfs "besser" zu sein?
<DaVu> erstmal musst du mal die Rechte und Gruppenverteilung deiner Benutzer fixen
<DaVu> Das der Home eines Users "root" gehört, ist nicht normal (meiner Meinung nach)
<DaVu> Mit Ubuntu kannst du sowohl Samba als auch NFS shares mounten. Für Ubuntu brauchst du aber noch das Paket nfs-common
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS/
<le_bot> Title: NFS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> Du siehst den Trend, auf den wir verlinken?
<DaVu> ;)
<nicole> wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen einfach zu mounten :(
<nicole> jupp
<DaVu> das ist es, wenn das drumherum passen würde, was es nicht tu
<DaVu> wie gesagt, du hast an den Gruppen und Benutzern der Home Verzeichnisse rumgepfuscht
<DaVu> vielleicht sogar schon an der Art und Weise, wie du die Benutzer angelegt hast
<DaVu> Das weißt du aber besser als wir
<DaVu> da du es gemacht hast
<sysdef> root weiss es
<DaVu> hehe ;)
<nicole> wie verhindere ich dann bei anderen Konfigurationen das ein sftp Nutzer dann nicht umher schlawenzeln kann?
<DaVu> und wie ich schon sagte: als root angemeldet = meh
<DaVu> das brauchst du unter Ubuntu nicht
<nicole> habe mich nie als root angemeldet 
<nicole> aber mit root rechten >_>
<DaVu> "lesen ist gar kein Thema, bin ich als root angemeldet dann gehts ohne weiteres "
<DaVu> das war deine Aussage
<nicole> na dann meinte ich sudo 
<DaVu> na dann hast du nicht geschrieben, was du meintest ;)
<nicole> als User ne Datei touch /home/george/upload keine chance 
<nicole> aber mit sudo dann ohne Probleme 
<DaVu> Ja, natürlich nicht, da der Home von george root gehört
<DaVu> und sogar der Gruppe root sowie auch dem Benutzer root
<nicole> deswegen habe ich ja den /home/george/upload Ordner eigentlich george wieder zugewiesen 
<DaVu> Das funktioniert so nicht ;)
<nicole> das geht aber nicht nachdem ich den mount durchgeführt habe
<DaVu> Wie gesagt, du hast da ziemlich viel rumgefummelt ;)
<nicole> nicht wirklich 
<DaVu> Da ist es schwer dir zu helfen. So leid wie mir das tut
<DaVu> oder, und das kann natürlich auch sein, es entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis
<hispeed_m> DaVu ;=) ich glaube da hast du recht, nicole hat sicher viel rumgedrückt :D, ich bin aber leider auch noch nicht weiter
<nicole> erst mal ich "drücke" nicht viel herum, generell wird jeder befehl besonnen eingetippt 
<nicole> und nachgelesen was auch welche Option durchführt 
<sysdef> nicole: damit ein user nicht herum schlawenzeln kann (ich hoffe ich habe den begriff richtig erfasst), schraenkt man seinen schlawenzelbereich ein. http://j2l.de/CBDp
<le_bot> Title: Chroot SFTP mit OpenSSH ohne Shell Zugang - adminForge (at adminforge.de)
<DaVu> gut...und was hat dich dann dazu bewegt den Home Ordner eines random-users root zuzuweisen?
<hispeed_m> nicole kann ich dir fast glauben ;=) ich möchte nur anmerken, ich habe noch kein online tutorial gefunden welches auf Linux wirklich auch funktioniert und alles befehle sauber sind. <- Meine Meinung und Erfahrung. Daher ist mann ganz schnell im Try & Error Modus und somit am herumbasteln ;=).
<nicole> genau sysdef wenn ich mich als normaler User am sftp anmelde kann ich auch die einzelenen Pfade durch browsen, ob ich dann die Dateien auslesen kann ist ja noch etwas ganz anderes
<nicole> sysdef, DaVu aber genau was da jetzt erklärt wird habe ich doch nicht anders gemacht?! gut meine Gruppe/Nutzer heißt anders :)
<DaVu> Dann bin ich tatsächlich raus und die Sache entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis
<nicole> da wird doch auch das Userverzeichnis an root übertragen 
<DaVu> Ja, aber da geht es meiner Meinung nach nicht um SMB shares
<nicole> hispeed_m, also ich habe schon sehr viele schlüssige Sachen gefunden, Befehle einfach nur per c&p durch zu prügeln finde ich auch nicht gut, vielleicht baut man deswegen lieber Zinken ein ;)
<nicole> DaVu, das ist ja auch korrekt 
<nicole> aber ich möchte ja im "Hintergrund" dann auf meine NAS zugreifen 
<nicole> deswegen gibt es einen 'sftpuser' der an der NAS schon nur lesen darf und in einem Verzeichnis schreiben 
<nicole> und in diesem Verzeichnis, sollte eigentlich der 'upload' sein ;)
<DaVu> Ja, da bin ich leider raus. Sorry. Vielleicht kann sysdef da einfach mehr zu sagen
<nicole> ich hoffe, das was ich tun wollte ist verständlich :)
<nicole> ob ichs dann vielleicht vergeigt habe hoffe ich ja bei euch zu Erfahren *g*
<nicole> gibt ja viele Wege nach Rom :)
<hispeed_m> so jetzt habe ich: apt --fix-broken install gemacht und nun hat er ein packet entfernt etwa 5 heruntergeladen (keine ahnung was genau alles und warum). und nun geht: sudo apt install nfs-common und es ist installiert. das hätte ich auch schon vor 4 stunden machen können. Und jetzt soll mir irgendeiner sagen dass jemand da nachkommen soll was genau jetzt gemacht wurde auf dem Ubuntu Server 
<hispeed_m> ;=). Meine Garantie, das wissen etwa 10-20 Entwickler auf dieser Erde und der rest vermutet nur... :D try & error
<nicole> dann lies doch nach was dir repariert und installiert worden ist?!
<nicole> also ich bin vielleicht nicht die überkrasse Administratorin aber generell weiss ich häufig schon sehr gern was da exakt passiert :)
<hispeed_m> nicole schon richtig so doch: Holen:11 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 python-talloc amd64 2.1.10-2ubuntu1 [9.124 B] <- was soll ich mit dem?
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<hispeed_m> das ist nur eines von 14 dingen die er da repariert hat oder geladen hat
<hispeed_m> ach bin auch nur ein wenig im frust.... :S sorry
<nicole> hehe ich sage immer, kurz mal nen Kaffee trinken :)
<hispeed_m> trinke leider keinen kafffee dann gehe ich jetzt wohl lieber 4km laufen und dann gibts ein Bier :D
<pw> Kaffee! Stichwort der Stunde. 
<nicole> Aber Bier könnte unter Umständen die Leistungsfähigkeit minder :o)
<nicole> *mindern
<hispeed_m> ich habe ja alle befehle bereits schön aufgeschrieben und jetzt muss ich ja nur noch minimal denken. Schliesslich ist doch alles immer genau gleich ;=).
<nicole> :P
<hispeed_m> also Postfix und apache vhost sollte ich auch mit 2 bier noch hinkriegen :D habe ja schon 20 stunden in postfix investiert bis es auf dem testsystem funktioniert
<hispeed_m> übrigens welches tutorial hast du gefunden welches wirklich funktioniert :D?
<nicole> Ich habe mir damals ein Fachbuch über Postfix gekauft und danach alles eingerichtet 
<hispeed_m> und wieviele stunden investiert?
<hispeed_m> inkl. buch lesen bis alles so lief wie du es wolltest?
<nicole> also nichts schlägt stärker als das Herz eines Freiwilligen, sage ich immer :P 
<nicole> ich denke mal so 2 bis 3 Wochen a 2 bis 4h
<nicole> hat mir sehr, sehr viel Spaß gebracht aber man muss ständig am Ball sein dabei, Spam und Hacker wollen alle etwas von einem :(
<hispeed_m> hehe ja naja aber ging auch nicht von alleine so geht die zeit drauf.
<nicole> Ja aber es gab damals keine ungeklärten Fragen :)
<nicole> https://www.amazon.de/Postfix-Einrichtung-Betrieb-Ralf-Hildebrandt/dp/3898645185/
<hispeed_m> ja kommt auch darauf an wie man es einrichtet. also ich habe das Zarafa, Fetchmail, Postfix ding am laufen auf meinem Synology nas in einem Docker Container und ich hatte keine Ahnung bis vor einem Monat wie das überhaupt läuft. Daher never-boot-a-running system ^^ aber nach 300 tagen sollte ich mich mit einer neuen lösung befassen habe ich gedacht
<hispeed_m> wartung: apt update ^^ fertig oder? wartung von postfix einem 25 jahre altem programm sollte doch einmal funktionieren ;=)
<nicole> hehe Unterschätze niemals Postfix :D
<hispeed_m> das ding gibt es schon solange wie mich haha und man hat heute noch ärger damit.
<hispeed_m> auch so ein lustiger befehl: openssl pkcs12 -export -out domain-x.ch.pfx -inkey domain-x.ch.key -in domain-x.ch.cer -certfile ca.cer -password pass:XXXXXXXX
<hispeed_m> da verschmelzen auch so irgendwie 2-3 zertifikate in eines und daraus gibt es dann ein .pfx zertifikat :D versteht auch keiner
<nicole> Also ich finde das schon verständlich
<hispeed_m> naja so halbes verstehe ich es auch aber ganz komplett wäre viel zu aufwendig, zusammenkopiert und getestet, funktioniert -> passt
<hispeed_m> so die zertifikate sind nun auf dem Nas das wäre soweit in i.O jetzt noch postfix und vhost dann noch ein script für die automation der zertifikate und dann läuft es perfekt
<hispeed_m> nicole : 509,29 Tagen -> Esxi läuft und läuft... würde ich auch 1000 Euro drauf wetten, dass der nicht mehr hochkommt wenn ich den boote-update-boote dann sind sicher alle VM's kaputt
<nicole> Das verstehe ich nun nicht?
<hispeed_m> esxi Hypervisor der läuft seit 509 tagen am stück. wenn ich den neustarte und update und dann sind sicher alle virtuellen maschinen kaputt
<hispeed_m> war nämlich so auf der arbeit aber da war es nur eine testmaschine. Kann auch sein, dass ich was falsch gemacht habe.
<nicole> hispeed_m, Okay aber dann machst du doch am Host etwas grundlegend schief :D
<nicole> ganz schief ist schon einmal das dort ein Windows läuft *fg*
<hispeed_m> ja kann schon sein, dass ich was falsch gemacht habe ;=) aber ich glaube nicht dass ich alles falsch mache hehe.
<hispeed_m> nicole :D noch da?
<nicole> jo
<hispeed_m> jo sagt man in der schweiz
<hispeed_m> *prost* war joggen jetzt gibts bier morgen frei
<hispeed_m> das mit dem pkcs12 zertifikat klappt doch nicht, gibt einen error in emby ^^
<peterfr_> Verständnissfrage Kernel-module. Ist das jetzt so das mit einem kleinen Kernel gestartet wird und er dann die benötigten module nachläd? Als jetzt alles getrennt und nicht mehr in einem wie früher?
<dadrc> beides falsch
<dadrc> Weder ist jetzt alles getrennt noch war früher alles im Kernel
<peterfr_> Auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt getrennte Pakete Kernel und Kernel-module/Kernel-module-extra
<dadrc> Ajo, es sind nicht alle Module im Kernel drin
<dadrc> Das war aber auch vorher schon so
<dadrc> Da waren sie nur im Paket linux-image-extra
<peterfr_> will ja auch auf dem laufenden bleiben, normal waren linux-image und linux-headers. z. B. ist das noch so beim AMD kernel auf Gethup. habe ich zeitweise benutzt wiel  die Wlankarte nicht so wollte. mit dem kernel update gibts anscheinen keine probleme mehr.
<dadrc> alles gut, sorry, wenn das vorhin ein bisschen biestig klang. 
<dadrc> vielleicht hat einfach jemand den treiber gefixt
<peterfr_> ne, passt schon. hat mich halt nur interessiert
<p01nt3r> nabend. meine raid0-partition mit ntfs für daten sowie meine windows-partition auf einem anderen laufwerk werden beide nur lesbar eingebunden, obwohl sie beschreibbar sein sollten?
<jokrebel> was sagt das zugehörige Windows dazu?
<p01nt3r> da geht alles normal
<p01nt3r> mount sagt mir das dazu: /dev/mapper/isw_cfaeadcfd_Raid0p2 on /daten type fuseblk (ro,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<jokrebel> und Du fährst das auch _sicher_ runter und nicht nur in diesen pseudo Ausschaltzustand?
<jokrebel> also aus Windows heraus!
<p01nt3r> brb
<jokrebel> aha!
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, habe ihn gerade aus windows komplett herunter gefahren, also aus dem start-button heraus und dann wieder angemacht und über grub direkt nach ubuntu gebootet nach dem wiedereinschalten. selbes problem
<p01nt3r> das komische ist: wieso sagt mir "mount" dass die partition uid sowie gid=0 hat obwohl ich in der fstab sage uid=1000, gid=1000?
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: je nach Windows Version reicht ein "über den Start Button herunterfahren" auszuwählen nicht, weil das dann nur einem Suspend gleich kommt. Ist aber eigentlich kein Linux Problem. Aber Linux könnte dann mit solchen "nicht sauber _echt_ heruntergefahrenen NTFS Probleme haben
<p01nt3r> quak, nicht 1000 sondern mein username: /dev/mapper/isw_cfaeadcfd_Raid0p2 /daten ntfs defaults,umask=022,uid=dirk,gid=dirk 0 0
<jokrebel> und Windowskram kennt keine Linux User und Rechte
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, das ist mir alles bekannt, nur habe ich nichts verändert, windows immer genau so runtergefahren und es hat immer funktioniert...
<p01nt3r> kann ich denn iwie prüfen, ob bzw. wieso die partitionen nur lesbar gemounted sind?
<jokrebel> als erstes würd ich ja mal unter Windows ein checkdisk drüber jagen, was aber immer noch kein Linuxproblem für mich wäre
<p01nt3r> trotzdem danke
<jokrebel> und generell versuch ich unter Linux ganz allgemein Windows Filesystem Kram wie fatXY oder NTFS zu vermeiden weil es halt einfach proprietärer Kram is, der nur bedingt supportet werden kann
<jokrebel> grrrr
<nicole> braucht auch kein Mensch :)
<Guest85680> Hallo, ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen. Ich nutze ein Ubuntu 18.04 (amd64) und lxd. In einem Container läuft haproxy für http+https (ipv4+ipv6 ankommend und entsprechend weitergereicht).
<Guest85680> Bei Verwendung von IPv6 (mode tcp) im haproxy und weiterreichung mit send-proxy im server statement (Listen an öffentlich erreichbare ipv6 mit weiterreichung an einen Container) stürzt der host komplett ab
<holgersson> Guest85680: Was heißt denn „stürzt komplett ab“ im Detail? Kernel Panic?
<Guest85680> ein Kerneldump ist auf dem Monitor zu sehen, aber unter /var/crash ist kein Dump hinterlegt. Es ist irrelevant ob der nachgelagerte Host die verbindung entgegen nimmt oder nicht (irrelevant ob nginx läuft)
<Guest85680> ich würd sagen kernel panic
<Guest85680> als meldungen stehen auf dem Monitor jedenfalls ip6_
<Guest85680> Nutze ich IPv4 funktioniert alles wie gewollt. Mit IPv6 schieße ich den Host weg.
<holgersson> Guest85680: Bitte reproduziere das mal, schieß ein Foto und paste das irgendwo (aber denk daran vorher mit exiftool oder so die Metadaten wie deinen Standard rauszuschmeißen).
<holgersson> Ansonsten ist das gerade zu wild geraten ;)
<Guest85680> Der Monitor (Laptop) ist leider etwas Brüchig geworden und dient mir als Test Machine. 
<Guest85680> mom
<tomreyn> hui, und das ist der kernel von ubuntu 18.04? aktueller patchlevel -25?
<tomreyn> oh linux-image-4.15.0-23-generic 4.15.0-23.25 ist der aktuelle bei bionic.
<Guest85680> Linux testing 4.15.0-24-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 13 08:44:47 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> dan sind entweder meine infos veraltet oder der ist aus -proposed
<tomreyn> 13.6., wird dann wohl aus proposed sein
<tomreyn> bionic hat linux-image-generic 4.15.0.26.28, der dann wohl von linux-image-4.15.0-26-generic abhängen dürfte
<Guest85680> https://imgur.com/4RwsSiS 
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<tomreyn> d.h. dann wärst du zwei patchlevel zurück ggü. proposed. 
<tomreyn> mehr als "das hat irgendwas mit ipv6 zu tun" sagt der screenshot leider auch nicht aus.
<tomreyn> da musst du mal ne serielle konsole oder netconsole dran dängeln
<Guest85680> ein Kernel Update wird bei mir nicht gelistet
<tomreyn> oder erst nochmal mit dem aktuellsten kernel testen
<tomreyn> hast du denn proposed aktiv?
<tomreyn> apt update; apt-cache policy | grep proposed
<Guest85680> Das ist ein 18.04 vom CD-Image per USB installiert und geupdated
<Guest85680> proposed gibt es bei mir nicht
<tomreyn> hmm ich guck mal eben in meine 18.04 vm
<tomreyn> okay der hat auch -24, dann ist nur packages.ubuntu.com mal wieder hinterher.
<tomreyn> das RNG-Patch in der -24 macht leider probleme https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1779827
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1779827 “failure to boot with linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic...” : Bugs : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> aber ob das jetzt miteinander zu tun hat - keine ahnung.
<Guest85680> https://cl1p.net/iwqbyc
<le_bot> Title: cl1p.net - The internet clipboard (at cl1p.net)
<tomreyn> ich würde torzdem mal den proposed-kernel probieren, ist ja schnell gemacht.
<Guest85680> genau dieses bringt bei mir den host (aus dem haproxy im lxc container mit ubuntu 18.04) zum crash
<tomreyn> die url zeigt mir den text "Here is your empty cl1p. Type or paste in any text you want, then click 'Create Cl1p'"
<tomreyn> Guest85680: postest du nochmal?
<Guest85680> http://www.wepaste.com/haproxy-hostcrash/
<le_bot> Title: The Internet Clipboard - wePaste.com (at www.wepaste.com)
<tomreyn> lief das mit gleicher konfiguration auf der selben hardware in der gleichen umgebung schon mal stabil?
<Guest85680> ohne diese ipv6 konfiguration läuft dies (ich teste nochmal ohne send-proxy)
<tomreyn> probier ggf. auch mal ohne ssl
<Guest85680> hat sich auch weggeschossen
<Guest85680> ohne send-proxy
<tomreyn> und statt mit -proposed kannst du erst mal auch nur mit ner früheren kernel-patchversion probieren, falls du die noch hast.
<nicole> pah also irgendwie empfinde ich "mounten" als mit das schwierigste überhaupt
<tomreyn> Guest85680: also das wäre die to do liste ;) : (1) mit anderer kernel-patchversion probieren, entweder aus -proposed oder 4.15.0-23; (2) kompletten kernel trace abfangen per serieller konsole oder (klappt ggf. nicht) netconsole.
<nicole> hiii tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> tach nicole :)
<Guest85680> ich Probiere es mal mit netcat
<tomreyn> der punkt ist dass sowas auf gar keinen fall ne kernel panic auslösen dürfte, egal was da im user space läuft.
<nicole> tomreyn, was heißt denn ich muss mich mit Diensten einloggen wenn ich dich anschreiben möchte?
<Guest85680> werde mich morgen nochmal diesbezüglich melden. erstmal danke
<k1l_> man muss sich bei freenode anmelden und eingeloggt sein, wenn user es eingestellt haben, dass sie nur von eingeloggten usern nachrichten empfangen wollen. private nachrichten ohne vorheriges nachfragen sind in freenode als unhöflich angesehen
<nicole> k1l_, also außer jetzt vorher explizit nachzufragen habe ich alles durchgeführt :)
<k1l_> du bist nicht eingeloggt. du musst dich bei jedem neuen verbinden wieder einloggen
<nicole> hum
<nicole> warum sagt er mir dann "You are now identified" :)
<nicole> hach Technik ist doch zum versagen da *g*
<k1l_> du hast eben 3 mal neu verbunden. sicher, dass er das nach dem letzten gesagt hat?
<k1l_> ahjo, jetzt bist du eingeloggt
<nicole> Ja ich habe es probiert ;) und hat auch jedes mal geklappt 
<nicole> jetzt scheint es ja auch zu funktionieren 
<tomreyn> nicole: sorry, hab deine nachricht eben verpasst, aber k1l hat ja schon alles vorzüglich erklärt, danke!
<nicole> alles fantastisch =)
<tomreyn> private nachrichten kamen jetzt noch keine an, aber ich mag's halt auch lieber hier.
<tomreyn> (oder in -offtopic, je nachdem)
<nicole> ich stecke noch etwas fest, und zwar würde ich gerne via sftp verbinden aber aus Platzgründen stehen dahinter zum Datentransfer dann Netzwerkfreigabe. Allerdings scheint das nicht mit dem User zu funktionieren der unter dieses chroot fällt
<tomreyn> nicole: da scheint mir zumindest jetzt etwas kontext zu fehlen, ging das an mich?
<nicole> ich frage mich ob das "überhaupt" so möglich ist, ja vielleicht auch an dich :) 
<tomreyn> also du hast ein chroot unter vermutlich ubuntu (welche version?) mit (vermutlich) ubuntu im chroot (welche version und aus dem chroot heraus willst du dich per sftp nach irgendwo verbinden?
<tomreyn> den teil mit der netzwerkfreigabe hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden
<nicole> also ich definiere chroot vielleicht gerade falsch 
<nicole> https://adminforge.de/linux-allgemein/openssh/chroot-sftp-mit-openssh-ohne-shell-zugang/
<le_bot> Title: Chroot SFTP mit OpenSSH ohne Shell Zugang - adminForge (at adminforge.de)
<nicole> das ist mir jetzt öfter unter die Nase gekommen und das ist ja auch so ziemlich was ich möchte 
<nicole> und es läuft ja auch bis zu dem Punkt wo ich eine Netzwerkfreigabe zum momentanen Punkt cifs einhänge
<nicole> die kann ich zwar lesen aber nicht beschreiben 
<nicole> mounte ich die Freigabe unter meinen User Zugang, dann klappt es sogar hervorragend
<tomreyn> okay also du verbindest dich von irgendeinem system per sftp auf ein ubuntu-system, dort besteht ein ein sftp chroot in das du dich also einloggst. und in dem sftp chroot ist noch ein cifs-mount drin (oder der chroot selbst geht auf diesen cifs-mount). aber auf die dateien in diesem cifs-mount kannst du nicht schriebend zugreifen. soweit korrekt?
<tomreyn> das wort "cifs" kommt in dem how-to nicht vor
<nicole> genau, das sftp ist halt weil es mir zeitgemäßer erscheint als einen ftp her zu nehmen 
<tomreyn> ja, das klingt schon mal sinnvoll
<nicole> und dann sind in dem Verzeichnis die mountpoints 
<nicole> /home/george/multimedia und /home/george/upload 
<nicole> multimedia ist read only, klappt auch 
<nicole> upload ist read/write 
<nicole> mein mount sieht zur Zeit so aus und der läuft auch im User Verzeichnis
<nicole> mount -t cifs -o credentials=/home/george/.smbcredentials,uid=1000,gid=1000,file_mode=0644,dir_mode=0755 //10.0.0.10/Public /home/nicole/upload
<tomreyn> und das sftp chroot geht auf /home george ? und der user george auf dem system auf dem dieses chroot ist kann schon schriebend auf /home/george/upload/ zugreifen aber der remot eingeloggte sftp-user nicht?
<nicole> der sftpuser "george" kann in /home/george/upload schreiben, solange ich nicht dort hin mounte 
<nicole> ich meine an dem Punkt wo der User root besitz über das home-directory hat, das ist bestimmt das Problem
<nicole> aber kann ich das anpassen oder ist so etwas niemals vorgesehen?
<tomreyn> achso, mit "und der mount läuft auch" meinst du dass das mounten zwar funktioniert, aber der schriebende zugriff auf das upload-verzeichnis geht grundsätzlich nicht als user george, ja?
<nicole> Der Zugriff via "george" klappt genau wie gewünscht ich kann in "upload" schreiben aber sobald ich den mount dort einhänge um auf der nas zu schreiben 
<nicole> einfach aus Gründen des Platzes "Speicher" :)
<nicole> den mount an mein User Verzeichnis "nicole" genau so durchzuführen hat zur Folge ich kann /home/nicole/upload beschreiben und sehe die Daten auf der NAS
<nicole> führe ich dies unter "george" durch sehe ich die Daten zwar auch aber kann nicht schreiben 
<tomreyn> wer ist da jetzt "ich"?
<tomreyn> hmm, george wohl
<tomreyn> ich versuch nochmal zusammenzufassen, unterbrich mich wenn was falsch ist:
<tomreyn> den sftp-chroot ignoriere ich jetzt erst mal, der vermutlich irrelevant für dieses problem.
<tomreyn> auf dem computer auf dem ssh mit der chroot-konfiguration läuft sind view cifs-mounts konfiguriert. zwei davon betreffen den share //10.0.0.10/Public (vom NAS). einer der beiden wird nach /home/george/upload gemountet, der andere nach /home/nicole/upload
<tomreyn> die anmeldung am cifs share erfolg in beiden fällen mit den optionen "credentials=/home/george/.smbcredentials,uid=1000,gid=1000,file_mode=0644,dir_mode=075"
<tomreyn> +5
<nicole> /10.0.0.10/Public nach /home/george/upload und //10.0.0.10/Multimedia /home/george/multimedia, 
<tomreyn> ok, und bei nicole, wie ist es da?
<nicole> so sollte es "eigentlich" sein 
<nicole> und da kann ich auch beide Verzeichnisse "lesen" 
<nicole> das readonly und read/write ist schon auf der NAS so vergeben
<nicole> Ja und wenn ich die Verzeichnisse statt zu george in nicole mounte
<nicole> nur zum Test, weil Nicole kein sftp-chroot ist 
<tomreyn> was gibt denn 'uid george' und was gibt 'uid nicole' aus?
<nicole> dann erhalte ich von meinem sftp client in "multimedia" eine Richtige Meldung ich hätte keine Schreibrechte auf der Freigabe 
<tomreyn> äh 'id'
<nicole> und unter "upload" kann ich lesen und schreiben 
<tomreyn> was gibt denn 'id george' und was gibt 'id nicole' aus?
<nicole> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xB3QMnvBxs/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> in den mount-optionen hast du "uid=1000,gid=1000" angegeben. das bestimmt mit welchen userrechten dieser cifsmount lokal eingebunden wird.
<tomreyn> d.h. unabhängig davon wie das auf dem cifs-server (dem NAS) mit den rechten ist werden die rechte auf dem system das diese shares mountet mit diesen user-ids (UIDs) angelegt
<nicole> Hach da hat man vorhin einfach mal ne Zeile nicht mitgenommen ;)
<nicole> habe jetzt den mount mit 1001 und 1002 angepasst
<nicole> jetzt kann george hochladen =)
<tomreyn> nicole hat deinem paste nach die UID 1000, george hast die UID 1001. 
<tomreyn> gid bei nicole ist 1000, bei george ist die gid (abweichend von georges' UID) 1002
<tomreyn> also check am besten nochmal uid und gid bei allen mounts, auch wenn es jetzt schon klappt.
<tomreyn> dann klappt jetzt alles, ne?
<nicole> und ich hab mich da schon voll in diesem root Verzeichnis verrannt 
<nicole> wahnsinn selbst mit den .smbcredentials dich ich zwar sehen aber nicht herunterladen kann, einfach nur Klasse 
<tomreyn> mit root hat das ganze an sich nix zu tun, nee
<nicole> ney
<nicole> aber ich habe ja viele variablen an den ich drehen kann 
<nicole> und wenn man auch nicht immer exakt weiß wie es heißt was man sucht 
<tomreyn> also wenn man das ganz sauber machen würde dann würde sich jeder loakle benutzer auf mit nem eigenen user-account am NAS anmelden, aber das ist ja keine unternehmensumgebung bei euch.
<tomreyn> (vermutlich)
<nicole> korrekt 
<tomreyn> ja, mit datei- und verzeiuchnisrechten und inhabern und so komme ich AUCH IMMER MAL WIEDER INS ÜBERLEGEN, ZUMAL WENN DANN AUCH NOCH NETZWERKMOUNTS MIT REINSPIELEN
<nicole> das NAS ist von qnap und sehr unflexibel was zumindest solche "Spielereien" angeht 
<tomreyn> huch, capslock erwischt
<nicole> so kann ich aber "sauber" anmeldungen am sftp verfolgen und sogar die Auswertungen am NAS sehen 
<tomreyn> ah das NAS kann nciht die gleichen verzeichnisse für mehrere user freigeben dann wahrscheinlich, ne?
<nicole> wenn ich für jeden User einen Account habe, das frisst ja alles kein Brot
<nicole> doch kann ich auch 
<tomreyn> ok
<nicole> aber mir geht es bei der NAS darum ich möchte sftp und nicht ftps und schon gar nicht ftp 
<tomreyn> na also der cifs-mount zwischen der linuxkiste mit dem chroot drauf und dem NAS ist ja jetzt nicht sonderlich transportgesichert.
<tomreyn> nur der clientseitige zugriff per sftp von irgendwo auf den chroot-server ist sicher
<nicole> von "außen" aber doch schon 
<nicole> darum geht es ja in aller erster linie
<nicole> jetzt wäre natürlich noch ultimativ die Verbindung zwischen dem chroot und der nas auf ein maximum anzuheben 
<tomreyn> ich weiß nicht wo außen und innen ist. ;)
<nicole> also du greifst von außen auf den sftp zu und landest dahinter auf dem NAS :)
<nicole> dann ist doch der Verkehr der dann zu dir geht schon mal sicher oder nicht?
<tomreyn> der verkehr auf der sftp-strecke ist verschlüsselt, ja
<tomreyn> sowohl authentifizierung als auch die datenübertragung dort
<nicole> der Verkehr zwischen dem sftp und der nas dann nicht :)
<tomreyn> zwischen dem sftp-server und dem NAS werden nur die passörter verschlüsselt übertragen wahrscheinlich.
<nicole> das könnte ich natürlich mal mit Wireshark heraus filtern ;)
<tomreyn> aber wenn das die lokale strecke ist ist das schon mal ganz ok.
<nicole> hum sind das so Stichwörter jetzt wie smb3?
<tomreyn> ja, das wird wohl smb3 sein.
<nicole> laut Spezifikationen soll das aus der NAS heraus bekommen zu sein 
<nicole> und NFS?
<tomreyn> wenn man von außen kompletten zugriff auf das heimnetz kriegen wollte um arbeiten zu könenn als ob man zuhause sei, dann würde man statt der 'kleinen' lösung mit sftp eher einen vpn-server einrichten.
<nicole> dafür habe ich ein openvpn :)
<tomreyn> ah ok
<nicole> zu 98% verbinde ich mich damit nach Hause um meinen eigenen DNS zu nutzen für "addblocking" 
<tomreyn> ich glaube sowohl mit SMB3 als auch mit NFS4 kannst du verschlüsselung dazu schalten. aber details weiß ich  nicht, müsste ich jetzt auch nachlesen.
<nicole> Oki also ich bin mit der cifs Lösung schon mal sehr angetan 
<tomreyn> ja das ist auch gut wie es ist
<nicole> es geht ja hauptsächlich darum alles von außen so massiv wie nur möglich abzusichern 
<nicole> dann werde ich mich Morgen mal versuchen dies in die "fstab" einzubauen
<nicole> also Morgen im Sinne von wenn ich jetzt schlafen und arbeiten war ;)
<nicole> quasi "Heute"
<tomreyn> das mit der fstab hast du ja qausi schon fertig
<tomreyn> wünsche gutes gelingen.
<nicole> ja nur die Reihenfolge ist etwas anders 
<nicole> aber sonst sieht es gut aus :) und ich wünsche dir/euch allen hier eine gute Nacht 
<tomreyn> danke!
<nicole> so alles erst einmal notiert, auf in die Schachtel! träumt was süßes :)
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-10
<nicole> hi
<DaVu> N'
<nicole> hi DaVu :D
<DaVu> N'abend auch dir nicole o/
<DaVu> Jetzt habe ich tatsächlich ein komisches Problem.... Wollte gerade meinen Laptop starten (Ubuntu 18.04) und es stockt bei der Displaymeldung "Started Disk Manager. Manager. Dispatcher Service .....ten chenges.pp link was shut down"
<DaVu> und da passiert jetzt gar nichts mehr
<DaVu> jemand eine Idee?
<k1l> in grub alten kernel probiert?
<DaVu> ICh komme an Grub nicht ran. Lange Shift halten bringt mir das Menu nicht, k1l
<k1l> manchmal ist timing wichtig. einfach mal oft shift drücken
<k1l> oder bei manchen ist es auch esc
<jokrebel> war das nicht esc?
<DaVu> Das letzte, was ich heute Morgen gemacht habe, war Nemo installiert und deinstalliert
<nils_2> war das nicht ESC und nicht shift?
<DaVu> ok, ich probiere es 
<DaVu> ok, bei Escape bekomme ich einen grub-prompt
<DaVu> da kenne ich mich nicht aus
<k1l> also entweder ganz oft shift drücken bis "loading grub" kommt und dann gedrückt halten.  oder halt esc oder leertaste
<nicole> sagt mal wo stehen die Informationen wenn ein Eintrag im /etc/fstab nicht lädt?
<DaVu> k1l: ok, ich habe grub
<k1l> dmesg oder syslog
<DaVu> probiere jetzt mal den Kernel 4.15.0-23-generic
<k1l> nicole: oder eben mount -a eingeben (was die fstab noch mal lädt) und dann gucken was er da sschreibt
<DaVu> k1l: endet an gleicher Stelle
<DaVu> auch mit älterem Kernel. Ich könnte höchstens noch die Recovery-einträge versuchen
<k1l> ja, recovery versuchen. ansonsten mal in die recovery gehen und auf der konsole dann die logs angucken was da genau hakt
<DaVu> k1l: nachdem ich recovery ausgewählt habe, kommt ein weiteres Menu mit "resume", "clean" usw... was sollte man da nehmen. "resume" ja höchstwahrscheinlich nicht
<k1l> mach mal resume und guck ob er dann im einfachen vgs modus läuft
<k1l> ansonsten root auswählen und dann eben in die logs gucken was da genau das problem ist.
<DaVu> ok, letzteres werde ich wohl mal versuchen. Hoffe, ich finde da was. Hast du eine Idee, welches Log ich mir anschauen sollte?
<k1l> /var/log/syslog z.b.
<DaVu> danke dir
<k1l> oder eben das log von dem dm, den du da nutzt
<DaVu> standard dm
<DaVu> also das, was Ubuntu 18.04 unter GNOME mit sich bringt
<k1l> gdm
<k1l> wenn nemo da nicht was anderes mitgezogen hat
<DaVu> Ja, das nervt mich am meisten. Ich habe das heute für einen User versucht, da bei dem irgendwas nicht ging und jetzt dieser Rotz
<DaVu> ok, das wird länger dauern. Erstmal Abendessen und ggf. auf morgen verschieben. Sonst tritt mich die Frau ;)
<DaVu> Ich danke dir für deine Hilfe, werde bestimmt nochmal drauf zurück kommen müssen
<nicole> :)
<nicole> komisch nun klappt mein cifs mount, trage ich ihn aber in die fstab ein erhalte ich https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8wYfpYywyY/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ist dein netzwerk vlt noch nicht fertig oben zu der zeit?
<nicole> das mag sein?! kann ich das Zeitverzögern?
<k1l> ich glaube man nutzt jetzt "x-systemd.automount" als option in der fstab dafür
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab/#Automount-mit-systemd
<le_bot> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nicole> jetzt habe ich alles hin bekommen soweit
<nicole> ein weiterer Baustein, kann ich die Up und down Stream Geschwindigkeiten von sftp regeln?
<tomreyn> moin. was den mount  in der fstab angeht, würde ich nicht beim ersten zugriff darauf mounten (das bringt nur eine weitere race condition mit sich) sondern nach start des netzwerks wie hie rbeschrieben: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/349264/fstab-mount-wait-for-network
<le_bot> Title: networking - fstab mount wait for network - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<nicole> ja dadrüber bin ich auch schon gestolpert aber scheint dann doch für mich obsolet zu sein :)
<tomreyn> bandbreitenbegrenzungen macht man am besten auf netzwerkgeräteseite oder auf dem client. der openssh-server unterstützt selbst keine. der sftp-*client* kann mit der option -l begrenzt werden.
<tomreyn> je nachdem welchen router ihr da habt kann der das ggf. auch begrenzen.
<tomreyn> es ginge auch noch auf dem linux-system mittels traffic shaping zu machen, aber das ist eigentlich der falsche ort dafür. und es ist einigermaßen frickelig.
<nicole> QoS steht im Router auch noch gaaanz hinten auf der Liste 
<nicole> weil das ist auch nix was man "mal eben" so reinwirft 
<tomreyn> na immerhin steht's da
<nicole> :)
<nicole> ich hab dem sftp chroot jetzt auch noch einen pub key auth gegeben, ich glaube maximalere Zugangsberechtigung kann ich damit nicht vergeben ;)
<hErMeS_0815> Hallo, ich hatte mich gestern hier gemeldet wegen einem Kernel-crash bei Nutzung IPv6 mit haproxy
<nicole> ich mag mich erinnern 
<hErMeS_0815> ich habe zum Test die Testmaschine frisch installiert. Ubuntu Server amd64. zwei lxc Container (nginx und haproxy) eingerichtet mit ubuntu 18.04 und nur das nötigste im haproxy eingestellt (nur ipv6)
<hErMeS_0815> Der Kernel crasht definitiv. Eventuell ein verbasteltes Ubuntu sollte demnach ausgeschlossen seien. Die Abfolge der Konfiguration kann ich notfalls bereit stellen.
<tomreyn> moin hErMeS_0815, wir hatten dazu gesprochen. ich muss leider jetzt erst mal weg für ne stunde oder so, aner wäre sehr am ergebnis interessiert. hoffe dass du meinen empfehlungen nachgekommen bist ein anderes kernel image zu probieren, und auch ne serielle oder netconsole dran zu dängeln damit zu die gesamte kernel panic abfangen kannst.
<tomreyn> wenn du einen reduzierten testcase beschreiben kannst mit dem man das nachstellen kann, probiere ich das auch gerne.
<tomreyn> bbl
<hErMeS_0815> ein modprobe netconsole wirft folgendes heraus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cf6xjzvNGC/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hErMeS_0815> in folgender Reihenfolge ist die Test Maschine bei mir eingerichtet:
<hErMeS_0815> Schritte nach Host Installation: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yr4fqJJgb2/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hErMeS_0815> Schritte zur Erstellung haproxy container: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tTTwdWxR53/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hErMeS_0815> Schritte zur Erstellung nginx container: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WVg2RPTsgS/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hErMeS_0815> Scripte und config Vorlagen: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yRkVmtsyz6/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hErMeS_0815> ich bin jetzt auf Linux testing 4.15.0-26-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 4 16:24:29 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux. Kernel crasht ebenfalls. Firefox kann das Zertifikat abrufen. Dieses ungültige Zertifikat genehmige ich und danach ist crash bei weiterem HTTPS Zugriff.
<tomreyn> hErMeS_0815: bei dem netconsole-parameter fehlt der abschließende slash: sudo modprobe netconsole netconsole=6666@192.168.178.200/ens5,6666@192.168.178.31/ -vvv
<k1l> was sagt das syslog der kiste, die crasht, dazu was da passiert?
<hErMeS_0815> beim netconsole hatte ich vorher das Ende mit <empfängerip>/<empfängermac> angegeben. da kam ebenfalls operation not permitted
<hErMeS_0815> das Log besagte da auch dass gewisse Pfade/Dateien nicht gefunden wurden
<hErMeS_0815> Syslog besagt nichts.  Jul 10 22:29:05 testing kernel: [  329.718534] netconsole: network logging started Jul 10 22:31:43 testing kernel: [    0.000000] microcode: microcode updated early to revision 0xe, date = 2013-06-26
<hErMeS_0815> bin dann auch erstmal raus. wäre schön wenn es nicht nur bei mir auftritt. Eine Serielle Konsole habe ich an dem Rechner nicht.
<hErMeS_0815> Die komplette Einrichtung habe ich zumindest bekannt gegeben so dass man es nachstellen kann.
<tomreyn> wow, uralter microcode.
<tomreyn> aber das wirds wohl kaum sein.
<hErMeS_0815> betagterer Rechner ~2010
<tomreyn> ah, ok, stimmt sah man auf dem screenshot ein wenig
<tomreyn> 'screen shot'
<tomreyn> ich komm heute nicht mehr zum nachstellen, vielleicht morgen
<tomreyn> hast du noch ne kontaktadresse außer irc?
<hErMeS_0815> tomreyn: bin gespannt was bei dir geschieht
<hErMeS_0815> kann ich dir das hier irgendwie zukommen lassen?
<tomreyn> schick mir ne mail an tomreyn bei megaglest punkt org
<tomreyn> kurz und formlos ;)
<tomreyn> ein volles dmesg wäre auch noch gut zu sehen. wenn dir das nicht zu viel preis gibt. kann auch später.
<k1l> wenn das mit dem microcode das letzte vor dem crash ist, dann kann das auch ein problem sein.
<tomreyn> das early microcode update findet während des boots statt. der crash findet viel später statt, wird manuell getriggert nachdem das system oben ist.
<hErMeS_0815> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2y5wsb93dr/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> prima, dann mal gute nacht!
<hErMeS_0815> der crash erfolgt sobald man auf haproxy mit einer ipv6 zugreift und der das per pass through zum webserver weiter gibt.
<hErMeS_0815> Ich danke dann schonmal. Macht mir jedenfalls Kopfzerbrechen. Alles soll möglichs sicher werden und möglichst weitestegehendst isoliert und dann sowas.
<hErMeS_0815> Das microcode ist nach dem crash und das netconsole vor dem crash
<hErMeS_0815> und jetzt gute nacht.
<tomreyn> puh, die hardware ist so alt...
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-11
<LupusE> g'morgen
<bumb> hi
<bumb> ich nutze lubuntu 18.04 und firefox quantum 61.0.1 (64-bit). ich möchte gerne folgendes video abspielen, doch leider bleibt das video auf 0:00 sowie schwarz, wenn ich auf play klicke: https://www.sportschau.de/fifa-wm-2018/video/video-frankreich-gegen-belgien---die-zusammenfassung-100.html
<le_bot> Title: Video: Frankreich gegen Belgien - die Zusammenfassung - Videos - FIFA-WM 2018 - sportschau.de (at www.sportschau.de)
<DaVu> bumb: läuft bei mir
<DaVu> Ubuntu 18.04 und Firefox Quantum 61.0
<bumb> hm
<bumb> woran könnte es liegen, dass es bei mir nicht geht?
<DaVu> keine Ahnung um ehrlich zu sein. Laufen andere Streams?
<bumb> moment, ich teste
<nicole> hi
<H3RB4LI5T> haha... ubuntu mal testweise in vbox installiert und auf kommt ne anmeldung im terminal Oo xD gibt es ubuntu distributionen, wo schon ne ganze masse mit vorhanden ist, so für relative linux-neulinge xD
<ring0> H3RB4LI5T, klar. passt alles von hier, nur nicht die server edition. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Bionic_Beaver/
<le_bot> Title: Bionic Beaver › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<H3RB4LI5T> ty
<DaVu> k1l_: danke nochmal für deine Hilfe gestern. Ich habe mich gerade nochmal ein wenig damit beschäftig und konnte auch über die Konsole x starten. Dabei ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass da wohl wirklich einiges zerschossen wurde. Warum auch immer. Fenster sahen alles ziemlcih strange aus usw. Terminal mit weißem Hintergrund etc. Ich konnte die wichtigen Daten sichern und werde wohl eine
<DaVu> Neuinstallation in Erwägung ziehen
<DaVu> Wird im Endeffekt schneller gehen als das Problem zu "reparieren"
<Rochvellon> hm, welces
<DaVu> Rochvellon: meinst du mich?
<Rochvellon> Paket ist bei xfce für die Sperrung des Bildschirms verantwortlich? Weil weder wird der Bildschirm über die Energieverwaltung gesperrt, noch kann ich die Sperrung des Bildschirms über die Aktionsknöpfe  auslösen
<koegs> Rochvellon: light-locker
<koegs> oder xflock4 oder wie das heisst
<Rochvellon> nee, das ist auch nicht das Paket, welches ich suche, koegs. Darüber kann zwar wohl automatisch der Bildschirm gesperrt werden, wenn das System in Bereitschaft geht, allerdings bleibt der Aktionsknopf immer noch ohne Funktion
<Rochvellon> weia, auch bei Bereitschaft wird das Teil bei light-locker nicht gesperrt :/
<koegs> Da läuft was bei dir schief. 
<Rochvellon> jo
<koegs> Guck halt Mal ins Manifest von Xubuntu was da alles installiert wird
<koegs> Früher war es xscreensaver und xflock4 oder so und nun light-locker und der Power Dämon, iirc
<koegs> Jedenfalls gibt es dann ne Einstellung ob bei Bereitschaft gesperrt werden soll
<Rochvellon> zumindest mit xscreensaver bekomme ich den Bildschirm bei Bereitschaft gesperrt
<Rochvellon> koegs, offenbar macht das xfce über xscreensaver
<koegs> Wie gesagt, kommt drauf an
<koegs> Inzwischen nutzt zumindest Xubuntu light-locker
<hErMeS_0815> tomreyn: ich habe jetzt versucht mittels netconsole ein paar Sachen zu entlocken. Es werden Daten gesendet, allerdings immer zwei Ausschnitte beim Boot (nur 0.000 sec bis unterbrechung ab einem der PM: Registered nosave memory) und weiter bei ca ~15.xx-16.xx und dann nichts mehr. Habe auch im Router einen ethernet Mitschnitt laufen lassen um dies zu verifizieren
<hErMeS_0815> Auch habe ich bereits versucht den Kernel Panic mittels Kamera festzuhalten. Mein Panel ist leider nicht das schnellste, daher ist im Video nichts mehr lesbar.
<k1l_> hErMeS_0815: evtl mal die lxc/lxd profis in #lxcontainers (auf englisch) fragen und/oder bug report erstellen.
<k1l_> das klingt für mich jetzt nicht nach einem zu schrägen setup, das das nicht bei anderen auch auftreten könnte.
<nicole> Gute Nacht! :)
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-12
<mb588> hallo, gibt es einen guten logviewer für ufw?
<Frickelpit> mb588: more, less, view, …
<mb588> dachte eher an etwas das mir die logs aufbereitet 
<mb588> zB mit webinterface
<apollo13> *kopfkratz*
<mb588> länder zu den ip-adressen auflösen
<mb588> whois-infos per mausklick
<mb588> etc.
<Frickelpit> Dann bist du bei logstash, Ekasticsearch und Konsorten, was mir für ufw etwas zu viel wäre.
<Frickelpit> *Elasticsearch
<Frickelpit> mb588: Wozu das alles?
 * apollo13 fragt sich ja sowieso wen interessiert welches land nen log getriggered hat
<Frickelpit> Zumal whois nun eher weniger gesprächig ist.
<mb588> hab bis dato ipfire eingesetzt - lege jetzt rechner mit virt. zusammen
<mb588> also kommt auch die ipfire firewall weg
<pw> Logs mit Whois Infos? und Laendern?
<pw> soll dann da stehen die Ip kommt vermutlich aus Deutschland?
<mb588> pw, ja zum beispiel
<mb588> ich will einfach ip, eventuell land, datum, zeit, port, etc. übersichtlich sehen
<pw> was hat das mit ipfire zu tun? :)
<mb588> filtern bzw. suchen können
<pw> puh also obs da etwas so ganz stumpf out of the box gibt
<mb588> und sehen welche ip's öfter zugreifen
<pw> Naja das schaut man sich dann in den Logs an wuerde ich mal sagen 
<mb588> ipfire hat ein entsprechendes web-interface
<pw> Jo
<mb588> und baut sich aus zehntausenden zeilen von hand statistiken... 
<pw> das loest nach IP Adressen auf
<pw> zumindest hast haeufig ne Landesflagge neben der Ip
<pw> auch noch auswerten wie oft, das machen dann meist externe Loesungen
<mb588> darum geht es mir nicht unbedingt... aber ich will auf 1 blick sehen, dass ip 1.2.3.4 heute 78.623 mal per HTTP zugegriffen hat
<mb588> dann guck ich ins apache log und sehe das alle zugriffe auf /login waren und bingo - hydra lässt vermutlich grüßen ;-)
<mb588> als beispiel
<pw> das sowieso
<mb588> für apache gibts da einige tools die das schön grafisch aufbereiten und auswerten
<mb588> welche ip, welche URL, wie oft, usw.
<mb588> genau sowas suche ich für ufw und ja logstash scheint da etwas overkill zu sein
<mb588> hab nur wenig bock drauf mir mit zB python sowas selber zu stricken
<pw> schau dir mal piwik an 
<pw> wobei das heißt jetzt anders :)
<pw> > Matomo
<mb588> piwik kenne ich ist aber für webseiten
<mb588> ich will ja die ufw.log auswerten und aufbereiten wie das piwik für webseiten macht
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-13
<uniCATx> Hallo Leute, brauche Hilfe ab Zeile 4. Danke. https://pastebin.com/fQkAsn6v
<le_bot> Title: Holen:17 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/multiverse amd64 DEP - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<uniCATx> ist die Lösung des Problems Ausführung eines Skriptes?
<uniCATx> und wenn JA, wie führe ich dieses Skript aus?
<nicole> hi
<koegs> uniCATx: google selber mal probiert? https://askubuntu.com/questions/854168/how-i-can-fix-appstream-cache-update-completed-but-some-metadata-was-ignored-d
<le_bot> Title: 16.04 - how I can fix "AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors."?" - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<uniCATx> koegs, schon vor 1 Wo. habe ich das erste Mal eben dieses Problem so gelöst.. deshalb wundere ich mich jetzt, das diesees Problem erneut auftritt. Bin ein wenig verwundert und erstaunt.
<uniCATx> koegs, ich habe alles erneut versucht, leider ohne Erfolg
<uniCATx> Dieses Problem ist nach dem letzten Update von Firmware aufgetreten
<k1l_> uniCATx: was sagt denn syslog? ist da was zu fwupd?
<k1l_> scheint jedenfalls der bug zu sien: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream-glib/+bug/1780442
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1780442 “Please backport fix for & in attributes” : Bugs : appstream-glib package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<uniCATx> k1l_, also syslog sieht (aus meiner Sicht) sauber aus, danke für diesen Hinweis, thx
<k1l_> uniCATx: support bitte nur hier drin
<k1l_> uniCATx: du kannst auch das syslog einfach greppen wenn du das nicht durchscrollen willst
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-14
<uniCATx> k1l, per Zufall bin ich auf die Lösung vom gestrigen Problem (E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success) gestoßen: https://askubuntu.com/questions/942895/e-problem-executing-scripts-aptupdatepost-invoke-success
<le_bot> Title: appstream - E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<uniCATx> für mich hat es die 2 Lösung gegriffen: Löschung von libappstream3
<oliver__> Hallo! Ich scheitere daran ein Script unter 18.04 beim Systemstart auszuführen. Welche Anleitung ist denn da eigentlich aktuell?
<sdx23> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/systemd/Service_Units/
<le_bot> Title: Service Units › systemd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nicole> ich kämpfe gerade mit "mediainfo"
<nicole> das möchte nicht so wie ich es gern hätte, hat jemand schonmal die "--Inform=" Funktion erfolgreich nutzen können?
<tomreyn> nicole: kannste ich bisher nicht. nutzt man für sowas nicht eher ffmpeg?
<nicole> ich habe gedacht ich versuche es damit https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MediaInfo/
<le_bot> Title: MediaInfo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nicole> :) aber vielleicht sollte ich etwas anderes nehmen?
<nicole> also eigentlich möchte ich eine Liste erstellen, in der die Filme, mit Auflösung, Länge und Tonspur angezeigt werden
<tomreyn> hmm, das sieht eigentlich schon ganz gut aus von den features her und von der ausgabe die es so produziert, alles schön ordentlich.
<nicole> aber irgendwie hört er überhaupt nicht auf meinen Inform= Befehl, ich tüftel aber noch 
<tomreyn> und in entwicklung ist das auch noch
<tomreyn> also lass dich mal nicht von mir abbringen ;)
<nicole> was mich irritiert ist die Angabe "file://"
<nicole> gebe ich dann an file:///home/nicole/template
<tomreyn> vermutlich, ja
<nicole> dann könnte ein Schuh drauß werden :)
<tomreyn> ggf. auch ohne 'template'
<nicole> es gibt von ffmpeg wohl ein Pendant, ffprobe oder ähnlich 
<nicole> naa die "Datei" habe ich ja template genannt 
<tomreyn> achso
<tomreyn> nicole: also wenn ich einfach "mediainfo Pictures/shopping.jpeg" ausführe dann kriege ich die metadaten dieser bildatei angezeigt. und laut --help hat meine version (v0.7.82) keinen parameter "Inform="
<tomreyn> von der notwendigkeit mit fil:/// urls für die angabe der datei zu arbeiten sehe ich da auch nix
<tomreyn> ich nutz hier ubuntu 16.04
<nicole> Oh, das habe ich nicht gewusst ich habe mich an dies Wiki gehalten 
<tomreyn> hmm also wenn ich mediainfo mit --Inform="Video;%FrameRate%" auf die grafikdatei aufrufe, kriege ich zumindest keine fehlermeldung. kann also doch sein dass das noch unterstützt wird, nur in der --help fehlt
<tomreyn> in der man page ist es auch drin
<nicole> kann ich denn mehrere Befehle in das Inform legen?
<tomreyn> also du kannst im template mehrere formatangaben definieren und je nach dateityp der dann zur laufzeit untersucht wird werden dann die entsprechenden informationen ausgegeben
<nicole> also ich denke was ich benötige ist Inform=FMT
<tomreyn> ich hatte bis eben noch nicht verstanden dass es dir darum geht die formatierung der ausgabe zu ändern, und nicht darum (was ich erst verstanden hab) dass du mediendateien nicht ansteuern kannst.
<nicole> Achso :)
<nicole> hui gibt es diese Wahnsinnige "mediainfo --info-parameter" auch im Browser? das ist ja viel 
<nicole> etwas unübersichtlich 
<tomreyn> also ich denke du brauchst ne template-datei in der du das format definierst in dem die von dir gewünschten daten "Auflösung, Länge und Tonspur" unter verwendung der durch "mediainfo --Info-Parameters" abzufragenden bezeichner ausgegeben werden.
<nicole> genau
<tomreyn> mediainfo --Info-Parameters | less
<tomreyn> dann kannst du hoch und runter scrollen und am ende 'q' drücken um zu beenden
<tomreyn> seite rauf / runter geht auch
<tomreyn> oder du schriebst es in ne datei und guckst es dann mit einem webbrowser deiner wahl an: mediainfo --Info-Parameters > /tmp/mediainfo_info_parameters.txt; x-www-browser file:///tmp/mediainfo_info_parameters.txt
<nicole> nee ich dacht man findet das auch auf der Website von den Entwicklern oder so 
<nicole> aber so mit dem |less geht schon wesentlich besser :)
<tomreyn> der source code liegt auf github. das hier sheinen die standardtemplates zu sein https://github.com/MediaArea/MediaInfoLib/tree/master/Source/Resource/Text/MediaInfo
<le_bot> Title: MediaInfoLib/Source/Resource/Text/MediaInfo at master · MediaArea/MediaInfoLib · GitHub (at github.com)
<tomreyn> die .csv's in den unterverzeichnissen da
<nicole> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KrTh97KhmN/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nicole> müsste das nicht "funktionieren"? oder hab ich das vollkommen falsch verstanden 
<nicole> ach das mit dem "fmt" verstehe ich wohl falsch 
<nicole> also den Weg zur Vorlage habe ich wohl hinbekommen 
<nicole> mit file:///home/nicole... 
<nicole> aber die Ausgabe gefällt mir nicht, ich dacht es steht jetzt alles saugend schmatzend untereinander
<tomreyn> da wirst du dann wohl mit \t und \n arbeiten müssen
<tomreyn> (tab und neue zeile)
<nicole> also ich habe die ganzen Befehle jetzt mal auf eine mkv angewandt und ich bekomme Dateiname, Länge, Größe, Bitrate, Auflösung alles zurück
<tomreyn> na töfte
<tomreyn> :)
<nicole> Ja also alle einzeln 
<nicole> dann erhalte ich zurück was ich erwarte
<nicole> werfe ich allerdings alles untereinander in die "Vorlage" herein 
<nicole> dann bekomme ich jeweilt nur die Erste Zeile
<nicole> General, Video, Audio
<nicole> alles andere wird ignoriert
<nicole> und auch "hintereinander" weg geschrieben und nicht separat in eine Zeile
<tomreyn> such dir am besten mal ein paar beispie-templates aus dem netz, das hilft bestimmt
<tomreyn> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/MediaArea/MediaInfoLib/master/Source/Resource/Text/MediaInfo/Summary.csv hattest du gesehen?
<tomreyn> ansonsten haben die ggf. auch ein supportforum oder nen irc-channel oder so, einfach mal gucken
<nicole> aye das habe ich auch schon mal hinbekommen :D
<nicole> jetzt noch Absätze 
<nicole> das wärs 
<nicole> hmpf, arbeite ich damit ein ganzes Verzeichnis ab, knallt er alles stumpf hintereinander weg
<nicole> das hätte ich mir doch jetzt etwas flexibler vorgestellt 
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Um. Ich spiele ein bißchen mit Einstellungen. Kann man die Dinge, die xset ändern kann, irgendwie auf Startup definieren?
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ich benutze Fluxbox, und ich suche nach eine textuelle Lösung.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> In einem Script.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Oder eine textuelle Datei.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ich glaube, daß ich dasselbe vor ein paar Monaten versucht habe, und ich war erfolglos. Ich glaube, daß ich xset in startx benutzt habe, aber es hat nicht funktioniert.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok, jetzt schweige ich.
<Fussel> ubuntu mit fluxbox ist nunmal ein sonderfall
<k1l> Obi-Van-Konobe: was willst du da denn genau im autostart setzen?
<k1l> oh, fahren die bei der tour jetzt sogar scheibenbremsen? bisher noch gar nicht drauf geachtet
<k1l> nur gerade auf nem rad auf nem autodach im hintergrund von neminterview gesehen
<k1l> nee, bei den bewegtbilder von den fahrenden nicht
<k1l> gnah, falscher kanal :(
<Obi-Van-Konobe> k1l: xset s 0 0; xset -dpms
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Vielleicht habe ich es sogar in Fluxboxes startup platziert.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Aber nun ist es dort nicht mehr.
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-15
<maxes> Mahlzeit zusammen, Frage: Wenn Ubuntu nicht herunterfährt sondern wieder in der Login Maske landet, welches Problem könnte es sein
<maxes> wenn ich über die Konsole Shutdown eingebe kommt "Failed to power off system via logind: There's already a shutdown or sleep operation in progress"
<maxes> wie sehe ich, welcher Prozess da noch läuft und wie kann ich ihn dann beenden?
<tomreyn> schau mal deine logs durch, /var/log/syslog und /var/log/Xorg.0.log, womöglich ist da X gecrasht beim runterfahren.
<Fuchs> maxes: systemd-inhibit   kann Dir die anzeigen
<Fuchs> --list   waere vermutlich ein guter Anfang
<tomreyn> da läuft vermutlich gar kein prozess mehr sondern es liegen nur noch lockfiles rum. ich weiß allerdings aauh nicht genau wie der shutdown-prozesss X-seitig funktioniert. ist auch sicherlich abhängig vom initsystem und damit von der (bisher unbekannten) ubuntu-version die du da hast.
<tomreyn> ah Fuchs weiß es, gut. :)
<maxes> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fRnt248JvN/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<maxes> wenn ich es richtig versteh, hängt der xfce4-power-man fest.
<maxes> aber genau der soll ja den PC runterfahren
<nicole> hi
<tomreyn> maxes: ich hab seit ein paar tagen auch probleme mit dem xubuntu shutdown und auch auch mit dem lockscreen unter 16.04. schätze das hilft nicht inhaltlich weiter, aber manchmal hilft ja auch schon geteiltes leid. ;)
<maxes> tomreyn, die Jungs von xfce empfehlen "systemctl poweroff" ist das anders als der shutdown Befehl?
<tomreyn> maxes: keine ahnung, müsste ich jetzt auch recherchieren.
<holgersson> tomreyn: maxes ist gerade weg :-/
<holgersson> tomreyn: "systemctl poweroff" benutzt direkt systemd, und die „Shutdown”-Knöpfe in den graphischen Oberflächen oft entweder sysv-init-Befehl (/usr/bin/shutdown usw.) oder irgendwelche anderen Wege (Policy- oder Polkit).
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> maxes: keine ahnung, müsste ich jetzt auch recherchieren.
<tomreyn> <holgersson> tomreyn: "systemctl poweroff" benutzt direkt systemd, und die „Shutdown”-Knöpfe in den graphischen Oberflächen oft entweder sysv-init-Befehl (/usr/bin/shutdown usw.) oder irgendwelche anderen Wege (Policy- oder Polkit).
<holgersson> Sorry maxes, jetzt wirst du auf allen Kanälen zugespammt :-D
<maxes> holgersson, danke, aber auch das bringt nur die Meldung, das ein Prozess noch läuft
<holgersson> maxes: Was sagt denn „ps aux“?
<holgersson> Das sollte alle Prozesse zeigen, solange nicht aktiv bspw. /proc mit hidepid gemounted wurde, um die Ansicht auf eigene Prozesse zu limitieren.
<holgersson> maxes: Achte bitte vor dem pasten darauf, dass keine privaten Infos in der Ausgabe stehen. Manche tools rufen leider Nutzerdaten (Name/Passwort) mit in den Befehlsparametern auf.
<sdx23> maxes: bitte auch die Ausgabe von `systemd-inhibit --list` nopasten
<maxes> systemd ist hier https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fRnt248JvN/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<maxes> holgersson, ps aux kann ich nicht zeigen, das sind über 300 Zeilen, mit zu vielen Persönlichen Daten um sie alle zu prpfen
<holgersson> maxes: Ja, das zeigt wirklich *alles* an.  
<maxes> was passiert wenn ich den PID des blockierten Prozesses beende, stürzt da dann noch mehr ab?
<SpaceMopsy> Servus ihr lieben,
<easty> fuchs was soll der mist im offtopic-channel? warum so empfindlich?
<benergy> Moin zusammen. Ich habe zwei Probleme mit dem PDF-Reader Evince. Die "normale" Installation über apt-get enthält komplett transparente Fenster. Deswegen bin ich auf snap umgestiegen, aber damit lassen sich aus Firefox/Thunderbird keine PDFs mehr öffnen, wohl ein Rechteproblem. Weiß jemand, wie man das fixen kann?
<p01nt3r> nabend. wie schalte ich in der standard-konfiguration den ton vom vorderen mic (onboard hd-audio) zum kopfhörer durch?
<p01nt3r> wenn ich in audacity was aufnehme, höre ich die aufnahme erst, wenn ich den ton nach der aufnahme in audacity abspielel
<p01nt3r> -l
<p01nt3r> also während der aufnahme direkt höre ich nichts am kopfhörer
<p01nt3r> habe mit pavucontrol bereits alles ausprobiert, sehe auch komischerweise audacity nicht als ausgabe-application?
<p01nt3r> nicht als aufnahme-application, sry
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-08
<passt> Ich benötige "default-libmysqlclient-dev" für MySQL 5.1 . Die in Disco vorhandene Version ist nur für 5.7. Wie komme ich an die ältere Version?
<Frickelpit> MySQL 5.1?
<Frickelpit> Wäre da nicht mal ein Update fällig langsam?
<passt> Ich weiß nicht ob die Windows Anwendungen, die MySQL nutzt, eine neuere Version der DB verträgt. Möchte aber jetzt mit Lazarus auf die DB zugreifen und benötige dafür libmysqlclient16 (=5.1) und nicht libmysqlclient20 (5.7).
<Frickelpit> https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/percona_server_with_xtradb/precise/main/base/libmysqlclient16
<le_bot> Title: UbuntuUpdates - Package "libmysqlclient16" (precise 12.04) (at www.ubuntuupdates.org)
<passt> Frickelpit: vielen Dank
<j0k> ohOH 12.04
<p01nt3r> nabend. nach den letzten updates von ubuntu mate 18.04 funktioniert in meiner vm (lubuntu 18.04 mate) das netzwerk des tap-modules nicht mehr. wie finde ich raus wo es da klemmt?
<tomreyn> wenn du davon ausgehst dass ein zusammenhang mit den updates besteht kannst du ja mal schauen welche updates denn installiert wurden, und vielleicht was in deren changelogs steht.
<tomreyn> ansonsten würde ich bei jeglichem fehlverhalten immer erst mal in die anwendungs- und systemlogs schauen
<k1l_> ich würde mal nen alten kernel booten und gucken obs am kernel update liegt.
<tomreyn> p01nt3r: ^
<p01nt3r> muss an den updates liegen weil vorher ging es ja noch und ich habe nichts geändert
<tomreyn> demnach kommt das krebsgeschwür daher dass der patient letzte woche bonbons gelutscht hat.
<p01nt3r> sauber
<k1l_> p01nt3r: guck in die logs.
<p01nt3r> hmmm error: failed to open /run/network/ifstate
<p01nt3r> das sagt syslog
<p01nt3r> lol jetzt geht das netzwerk wieder
<p01nt3r> habe die vm nur neu gestartet xD
<p01nt3r> das verstehe wer will... mein rechner führt ein eigenleben (schluck)
<p01nt3r> habe eine idee
<p01nt3r> beim herunterfahren der vm kommt immer eine fehlermeldung dass eine schnittstelle nicht heruntergefahren werden konnte
<p01nt3r> sek.
<p01nt3r> qemu: network script /etc/qemu-ifdown failed with status 1792
<p01nt3r> kann es was damit zu tun haben? das ist das script aus dem wiki
<tomreyn> dem einen wiki, das nur aus einer seite besteht, und dessen adresse so geheim ist dass du sie nicht posten magst?
<p01nt3r> https://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?141201-Qemu-KVM&p=870259#post870259
<le_bot> Title: Qemu / KVM (at www.linuxforen.de)
<p01nt3r> 8.3/ tun/tap netzwerk
<p01nt3r> bzw. 8.5 bridged netzwerke
<p01nt3r> als es nicht mehr funzte hab ich die rechte an /dev/net/tap geändert
<p01nt3r> die waren vor den updates anders
<p01nt3r> denke deshalb gehts wieder
<tomreyn> prima
<p01nt3r> kann man iwo auf die schnelle die nummerischen werte von chmod nachlesen? kann mir das nie merken
<k1l_> !rechte
<le_bot> Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<tomreyn> in der man page stehts auch
<p01nt3r> kann man das nicht lokal im system iwo sehen?
<p01nt3r> read 4, write 2 und execute 1, also 7 für alles
<p01nt3r> danke
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-10
<_moep_> wie mache ich das mit scripten, die beim login laufen sollen? ich hab jetzt in der /etc/profile.d/ stehen u bekomme "security information", dass es TTY=unknown ist. nehme an, dass das der login ist
<stevieh> was möchtest du denn bezwecken? Evtl. eher, was, was in den Autostart des Users kommt?
<j0k> ja; das eigentliche Begehren wäre schon interessant - möglicherweise gibt es ganz andere Wege
<stevieh> es ist durchaus legitim, was im profile zu machen, aber nix, was schon was über das tty weiss...
<passt_> Kann ich den openvpn client automatisch das Passwort für das User Zertifikat einlesen lassen, ohne am Server die Option --auth-user-pass.. zu nutzen?
<Frickelpit> passt_: pack es in die Client config stattdessen
<passt_> Ich habe kein User/Passwort für ovpn. Ich habe nur Zertifikat/Passwort. Damit kann ich dann nicht am Client "auth-user-pass auth.txt" in die config eintragen.
<maredebianum> Hallo, gnome ist unter 18.04 LTS (nach release-upgrade von 16 LTS) leider total instabil und nimmt mit wayland drunter immer alles mit in den Tod. Was muss ich für ein funktionierendes xorg installieren? gnome/xorg startet leider nicht und .xsession-errors bleibt leer. Wo muss ich nachsehen?
<maredebianum> OK, syslog hat etwas: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WvKZF9FNvs/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> maredebianum: ersetz am besten mal das exryptfs gegen FDE. es gilt inzwischen wegen SHA1-Hashing als kryptographisch schwach und der support für diese software schwindet daher rapide.
<tomreyn> und da du damit dann ja vermutlich eh ne neuinstallation machst kann man sich die anderen probleme ja dann später anschauen wenn die dann noch da sind.
<tomreyn> und ich würde empfehlen nicht das oracle JDK zu verwenden wenn du nicht musst. könnte auch eher tuer werden.
<tomreyn> *teuer
<NTQ1> Woher krieg ich denn Monodevelop für Ubuntu disco?
<k1l_> !monodevelop
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MonoDevelop/
<le_bot> Title: MonoDevelop › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> das listet die fremdquelle vom hersteller. das 18.04 könnte auch mit 19.04 laufen
<NTQ1> k1l_: "könnte" hab ich auch gedacht, hab nur gehofft ihr könnt mir sagen, dass es sicher geht ;-)
<NTQ1> Na ich probier's mal
<k1l_> da würde ich eher die monodevelop jungs fragen. die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass hier einer das mono ding nutzt ist eher gering
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-12
<marshmello> Ich suche ein Farbprofil für den "HP scanjet 8290" für Ubuntu.
<j0k> Farbprofil?
<Rochvellon> Das ICC-Profil sollte es bei HP geben
<marshmello> Rochvellon, leider sehe ich da nur Sachen für Windows oder Mac.
<stevieh> sind farbprofile OS abhängig?
<Rochvellon> nein, evtl. sind sie im Windows-Treiber, der braucht nur entpackt zu werden. Aber hat nicht die hplip die ICC-Profile integriert?
<Rochvellon> die Dateien selber haben die Endung .icc
<Rochvellon> soweit ich sehe, werden die Dateien wohl mit hplip ausgeliefert
<marshmello> Rochvellon, ist hplip standardmässig installiert?
<Rochvellon> Unter Ubuntu sollte hplip standardmäßig installiert sein, marshmello
<marshmello> Rochvellon, hmm.. da erkennt simplescan allerdings nur einen 8200er und der Scan ist etwas zu hell.
<marshmello> https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-scanjet-8200c-scanner-series/214599/model/214607
<le_bot> Title: HP Scanjet 8290 Digital Flatbed Scanner - Driver Downloads | HP® Customer Support (at support.hp.com)
<marshmello> Es gibt unterschiedliche Windowsversionen davon.
<marshmello> Rochvellon, kallibrieren lässt sich jedenfalls unter Einstellungen der Scanner nicht.
<marshmello> https://imgur.com/a/eTJ2fO0
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<marshmello> "hplip/bionic,now 3.17.10+repack0-5 amd64  [installiert]"
<Rochvellon> für hplip gibt es auch noch eine GUI und kann mit "sudo apt install hplip-gui" installiert werden
<marshmello> Okay, habe mal die Toolbox gestartet. Leider findet es keine USB-Devices.
<marshmello> Also für windows finde ich nur .exe files. Da ist kein ICC-Profil: https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-scanjet-8200c-scanner-series/214599/model/214607
<le_bot> Title: HP Scanjet 8290 Digital Flatbed Scanner - Driver Downloads | HP® Customer Support (at support.hp.com)
<j0k> unter Ubuntu wirst Du mit der .exe eh nicht viel anfangen können
<j0k> wird der per USB angeschlossene Drucker denn überhaupt in lsusb gelistet? marshmello 
<tomreyn> so wie ich das sehe geht's um einen Scanner, keine Drucker
<tomreyn> "HP Scanjet 8290 Digital Flatbed Scanner"
<pEtErPaN> Hey Leute. Kennt wer nen guten Weg um das eigene Audio also alles von der Soundkarte in WLAN zu streamen wenn moeglich mit geringer latenz?
<tomreyn> verleg ein wlan-kabel
<pEtErPaN> Hab keins des lang genug waere
<j0k> tomreyn: wenn er nicht als USB erkannt wird bleibt trotzdem als allererste Frage ob er denn überhaupt in lsusb gelistet wird
<tomreyn> j0k: da haste recht, ja.
<tomreyn> marshmello: der windowstreiber verndet übrigens überall das "sRGB Color Space Profile.icm", was wohl ein standardprofil ist das mit windows mitkommt. scheint ursprünglich von adobe zu sein.
<tomreyn> so kaputt wie der colord unter 18.04 derzeit ist würd ich den aber eh nicht verwenden wollen.
<marshmello> j0k, jo: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03f0:0b01 Hewlett-Packard ScanJet 82x0C
<marshmello> tomreyn, colord? was ist das?
<tomreyn> !info colord
<le_bot> tomreyn: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<marshmello> Noch besser wäre, wenn ich den mehrfacheinzug verwenden könnte. Der will einfach unter simplescan nicht funktionieren.
<tomreyn> mach mal     apt show colord
<marshmello> https://pastebin.pl/view/b8fc5bc8
<le_bot> Title: Untitled - Pastebin (at pastebin.pl)
<marshmello> scheint installiert.
<marshmello> ist das, was der kalibrieren button verwenden sollte?
<dreamon> Guten Abend. tomreyn Ich hab mir irgendwie mein copy&paster zerschossen. Wenn ich was markiere und copy, dann irgendwohin paste dann geht es. nur wenn ich etwas markiere und copy mache, dann einen anderen Text markiere und pasten will, dann fügt er mir das zulegt markiere ein. Nicht das was ich mit copy markiert hatte.
<dreamon> Vielleicht eine Idee? Ich hab mehrere clipboard manager installiert und alles wieder entfernt, doch leider blieb das kleben
<ppq> "paste" = ctrl+v oder mittlere maustaste bzw. mausrad?
<ppq> gibt ja zwei zwischenablagen
<dreamon> ppq, alles über maus, rechtsklick..
<ppq> rechtsklick → einfügen? ok, das ist das selbe die ctrl+v. dann ist da was verbastelt.
<dreamon> Habs getestet ist mit ctrl+c und ctrl+v ebenfalls so.
<dreamon> Ich kenne das Verhalten nur von xterm. Da geht copy und paste nur über markieren und mittelklick am Mausrad
<tomreyn> marshmello: weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht
<k1l_> dreamon: was hast du denn verändert? und wo kopierst du das? gibts ja auch programme, die das mit dem copy von sich aus anders handhaben
<dreamon> k1l_, Ich war so "schlau" und hab mir einfach alles was mit clipboard manager(synaptic) angezeigt wurde mal installiert. Dachte testest mal durch. großer Fehler
<dreamon> Egal ob ich aus einem terminal kopiere oder im Firefox was markiere.. oder im Libreoffice, geany.. überall das gleiche Drama
<dreamon> Im moment läuft clipman.. 
<dreamon> clipman hat eine Funktion .. Abgleichen.. mal testen.. eventuell macht der das?
<dreamon> herrje.. das war es.. Schreck.. 
<dreamon> Danke .. hat sich erledigt.
<k1l_> !next
<le_bot> Another satisfied customer, next!
<k1l_> :)
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-14
<maredebianum> Moin, mein chromium wirft andauernd mit ERR_NETWORK_CHANGED um sich, hat jemand eine Idee, wo man da gucken müsste? Der Fehler tritt immer auf, egal ob WLAN und/oder Kabel/LAN
<j0k> wo kommt denn diese Fehlermeldung? maredebianum Wenn Du Chromium aus dem Terminal heraus startest?
<j0k> Und was meinst Du mit "und/oder"? Mindestens ein "und" (lese ich als WLAN und LAN gleichzeitig) kann (bei fehlender passender spezieller Konfiguration weil man sie entsprechend benötigt) durchaus merkwürdige Probleme verursachen 
<dreamon> Hallo. Bin über remmina-tunnel-vnc auf einen Entfernten Rechner verbunden. Ich kann dort kein @ eingeben. Umlaute passen. auch kein strg+shift+u+0040 space geht. 
<j0k> auf einer GUI?
<j0k> Und da in sämtlichen Fenstern? Oder nur in einem bestimmten und auch nicht im Terminal
<dreamon> j0k, Auf der Gui im Terminal .. hab gerade gesehen das die Remmina im Repo angeblich Stein alt sei..
<j0k> dreamon: verschiedene Terminals probiert? Gehts im Browser oder Gedit denn?
<dreamon> Geht in allen Fenstern nicht..mit STRG+ALT+F1 wechselt er hier am Gerät und nicht am Remote Rechner
<dreamon> Ist das mehr ein VNC problem oder ein Remmina Problem. In Remmina gibt es Tastatur belegung zum Einstellen, aber da ist nur ein Eintrag wählbar.
<dreamon> Neue Version, gleiches Problem.
<j0k> ich nehm halt ssh wenn ich eh was aufm Terminal machen will :-) aber wenn es auch in gedit nicht geht ... Aber was hat das mit STRG+ALT+F1 zu tun?
<j0k> muss grad mal schaun auf welchem Rechner ich das nachzustellen versuchen kann
<j0k> hab einen gefunden. Fährt grad hoch
<dreamon> Ich nehm auch ssh fürs Terminal. In dem Fall muß ich aber Maus schupsen. 
<j0k> also hier geht per remmina mittels vnc sowohl im grafischen Terminal als auch im Browser und in leavepad AltGr+q für ein @ problemlos
<j0k> welches VNC läuft dort?
<dreamon> what.. grrr.
<dreamon> x11vnc auf dem Server.
<dreamon> version: 0.9.13, lastmod: 2011-08-10
<dreamon> j0k, Welches Verwendest du?
<j0k> mom
<koegs> dreamon: notfalls per Browser nach "at" suchen und Copy+Paste
<koegs> Und das STRG+ALT+F1 nicht geht ist logisch bzw. Wenn es gehen würde, siehst du eh nix mehr, weil nicht mehr X11
<j0k> dreamon: die VNC Art und Version hab ich auch
<dreamon> koegs, ja mit copy und paste geht es.. aber nur über maus kopien und einfügen. Aber ist halt notnagel und beim Tippen doch sehr lästig
<dreamon> j0k, Dann versteh ichs nicht.
<dreamon> j0k, Verbindest du über remmina. Da gibt es eine Option Tastatur Layout. Hier steht "Map Meta Keys" drin
<j0k> dreamon: der mag grad nimmer verbinden mit vnc aber in den Einstellungen von Remmina musste ich nie rumfummeln
<dreamon> https://gitlab.com/Remmina/Remmina/wikis/Problems-and-tweaks/vnc-key-mapping-configuration
<le_bot> Title: vnc key mapping configuration · Wiki · Remmina / Remmina · GitLab (at gitlab.com)
<dreamon> Aber die datei ist leer bei mir.
<j0k> dreamon: bei mir ist das exakt eben nicht ausgewählt sondern grau (wäre aber auswählbar)
<dreamon> j0k, Wenn ich das abwähle und dann speichere. Dann wieder neu starte ist es wieder aktiv.
<dreamon> j0k, Egal ich hau mich ins Bett. Danke trotzdem
<j0k> bei mir ist das in remmina bei keiner einzigen meiner gespeicherten vnc Verbindungen gesetzt. Und ich hab das sicher nicht verändert weil es OOTB funktionierte
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-06
<andre-r`> hallo
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-07
<tadeus53b> Hallo, wie kann ich bei jemanden bei dem eine alte nicht mehr unterstützte Ubuntu Version läuft auf einfache Weise eine Fernwartung durchführen? 
<ppq> tadeus53b, leite ihn an, die paketquellen auf old-releases.ubuntu.com umzustellen, alles zu aktualisieren ggf, dann openssh-server installieren, port weiterleiten und du kannst per ssh drauf
<ppq> alternativ teamviewer o.ä.
<tadeus53b> ok danke, aber das ist für den gegenpart zu heavy :D
<tadeus53b> teamviewer hat er drauf, aber eine uralt version
<tadeus53b> 12 oder so, ich hab die 15er hier
<ppq> was für ein ubuntu ist das denn? die aktuelle teamviewer-version läuft wohl ab 16.04
<ppq> *14.04
<tadeus53b> 1610 oder 1704 um den dreh
<tadeus53b> er bekommt jedenfalls aktuell keine updates mehr
<ppq> ja, da muss er (oder du per fernwartung) halt in der /etc/apt/sources.list überdell de.archives.ubuntu.com ersetzen durch old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ppq> *überall
<ItaloRaver-> überdell x-D 
<ItaloRaver-> is da nicht nen s zuviel?
<ItaloRaver-> sollte es nicht de.archive.ubuntu.com heissen 
<ItaloRaver-> und bei old dann wohl auch 
<ppq> letzteres stimmt
<ppq> aber archive natürlich ohne s, jo
<ItaloRaver-> also de.archive.ubuntu.com ersetzen durch old-releases.ubuntu.com ?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Historische_Paketquellen/
<le_bot> Title: Historische Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> da werden die alten repos geparkt, sodass man von da noch weg-aktualisieren kann.
<ItaloRaver-> jut, dacht ich es noch fast, weil bei old.rel... auch mit s auf der seite wat angegeben is :-)
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-08
<gast> hallo zusammen. kann mir jemand helfen?
<gast> niemand hier, der mir weiterhelfen kann?
<nicole_> du solltest deine Frage stellen :D
<drc> Bestimmt ist jemand hier, aber ob die dir helfen können, wissen sie erst, wenn du eine Frage stellt
<gast> also ich habe das erste mal ubuntu installiert. Benuzte vorher win 7 oder mint 17.
<gast> nun läuft bei mir ubuntu 20.04.
<gast> jedes fenster was sich öffnet oder ich öffne ist sofort in Bildschirmgrösse.
<gast> kann es zwar verkleinern, aber beinmnächsten mal ist es wieder bis zu den bildschirmrändern
<gast> was kann ich machen.
<gast> ach so ich habe mate als desktop
<drc> Mate sollte da Einstellungen für haben, glaub ich
<drc> Irgendwo unter "Fenster"
<gast> na gut will ich mal versuchen.
<Shine_> Ich habe auch 20.04 meine ich und habe das Problem noch nie gehabt.
<Heavy91> ich habe auch Ubuntu MATE 20.04 und dieses Problem ebenfalls nicht
<gast> habe gerade eingestellt, dass sie nicht einrasten sollen. werde es testen
<Heavy91> Viele Programme unter MATE merken sich ihre letzte Fenstergröße und sind nach einem Neustart wieder genauso groß
<Shine_> Oh ich habe Desktop fällt mir gerade ein
<Heavy91> d.h. wenn du sie einmal kleiner machst, bleiben sie beim nächsten Start klein
<gast> aber mit mint17 mate passierte es nicht. aber wie gesagt, werde es testen.
<gast> und dann brauche ich einen rat, welches thema  sehr augen schonend ist.
<gast> hatte 4 augen op wegen netzhautablösung, schaue praktisch mit einem auge.
<gast> brauch eine theme was nicht sehr hell ist. grau ist für mich angenehmer.
<Heavy91> Hast du mal die bei MATE mitgelieferten Themes probiert? Es gibt u.a. "Hoher Kontrast" und "Hoher Kontrast (invertiert)"
<Heavy91> Dann probiere mal "Ambiant-MATE-Dark" oder "BlackMATE"
<gast> ja aber es ist mir nicht so angenehm. habe clearlooks compact. es ist chremefarben.
<gast> dann muss ich mir mal einige themen herunterladen.
<gast> wie gesagt, richte erst mein ubuntu 20.04 ein.
<gast> werde nun weiter einstellen, sage allen einen schönen dank
<gast> und verabschiede mich hiermit.
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-09
<faekjarz> Moin moin! Kennt jemand ein GUI-Werkzeug, dass stand-by/sleep/power-saving Modi planen kann? Ich will einen variablen Countdown von 1 - 2 h setzen, und anschließend den PC in den Energie-Spar-Modus versetzen. (Ich will Schlummer-Musik hören, aber den PC nicht die ganze Nacht laufen lassen.) …alternativ, sind CLI-Werkzeuge denkbar
<_moep_> faekjarz: gui kenn ich leider nicht. aber schau dir mal das programm at an. da kannst du sagen wann du in den suspend willst (oder auch sowas: sudo at "06:00" <<< "reboot" )
<faekjarz> _moep_: ich habe Folgendes gefunden, dass vielversprechend scheint, aber meinen nächsten Schlafzyklus, als Test, überstehen muss: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1152/shutdowntimer/
<le_bot> Title: ShutdownTimer - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<Hootch> wie könnte ich socket verbindungen (art und anzahl) über einen längeren zeitraum monitoren? tool, scripts etc.
<ppq> wireshark? ka
<Heavy91> Hootch: Vielleicht mit lsof -i oder netstat -tn
<markus_> hallo, ich hab das problem, dass mein monitor nicht mehr erkannt wird und ich die anzeige nicht mehr auf 1080p stellen kann seit ich den monitor kurz abgesteckt hatte
<markus_> ich hab schon ctv, xrand... probiert aber das hat nicht geklappt
<drc> Welche Ubuntuversion? X oder Wayland?
<markus_> 18.04 Xubuntu
<markus_> glaube X bin mir nicht sicher wie teste ich das?
<markus_> ich finde zumindest die xorg.conf nicht unter /etc/X11
<drc> Dann müsste es X sein
<markus_> env | grep -i wayland ... liefert auch nichts
<drc> Steht die korrekte Auflösung in der Liste von `xrandr -q` drin?
<markus_> nö
<markus_> hab dann versucht die mit ctv zu erreichnen und mit xrandr --addmode oder so hinzuzufpügen
<markus_> das rechnen und anlegen klappte aber beim zuweisen zu HDMI-0 gab es einen fehler
<drc> Okay, du bist also schon ein bisschen weiter
<drc> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR/#Aufloesung ← das hast du probiert, richtig?
<le_bot> Title: RandR › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<markus_> als root oder normalo?
<drc> Das sollte mit Nutzerrechten funktionieren
<markus_> --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync == OK
<markus_> xrandr --addmode HDMI-0 "1920x1080_60.00" == X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<drc> markus_: Sicher, dass der Monitor exakt 60Hz will?
<drc> Und nicht irgendwie 59.9 oder so Quatsch?
<drc> Ansonsten, könnte es sein, dass das Kabel kaputt ist?
<drc> Das sollte eigentlich nicht sein, dass sich das Verhalten eines Monitors einfach so ändert
<drc> Kannst du das (zumindest testweise) austauschen?
<markus_> abgesteckt und dann wird er nicht mehr als aoc erkannt sondern als standardmonotor
<markus_> muss mal ein kabel suchen
<markus_> ist VGA kabel mit adapter an HDMI
<drc> Ah, dann könnte auch der Adapter Schuld sein
<markus_> läuft aber an einem anderen PC
<LupusE> mit vga-hdmi hatte ich shcin viel spass, da es irgendwie einen analogen komoatiblitaetslayer gibt, aber eigentlich alles was hdmi ist digital (mind, DVI) sein sollte.
<LupusE> hier kan die ursache die grafikkarte, ein adapter, ein kabel, ein monitor uder gar ein treiber sein.
<markus_> ich hab kein anderes kabel aber das ding am mac angeschlossen und ich hab 1080
<markus_> kann man nicht einfach 1080 mit 60Hz in die Xorg eintragen und gut ist?!
<markus_> diesen erkannten müll muss man doch überschreiben können
<LupusE> du meinst Modelines. Klar geht das. Aber ist e nicht besser das Problem zu beheben anstatt einen layer drüberzulegen? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/XServer_Modelines/
<le_bot> Title: XServer Modelines › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<drc> markus_: hast du mal im Xorg.log geguckt, was der Grafiktreiber erkennt?
<markus_> [   175.739] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
<markus_> [   175.740] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
<markus_> das klingt nach was: 
<markus_> [   175.739] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<markus_> [   175.739] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
<markus_> [   175.739] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
<markus_> wenn ihr wollt nopaste ich das ganze log#
<drc> markus_: pack ma das ganze Ding irgendwo hin
<markus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gk79pHHNTD/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<drc> [   176.732] (WW) NVIDIA(0): DFP-4 does not have an EDID, or its EDID does not contain a
<drc> [   176.732] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     maximum image size; cannot compute DPI from DFP-4's EDID.
<drc> Das hier sieht komisch aus
<drc> markus_: wieso steht in der ganzen Liste kein HDMI-0?
<LupusE> vermutlich weil es vga ist ... wegen des adapters.
<drc> Na, ich mein nur, das Problem oben ist, dass sich die Modeline nicht an HDMI-0 hängen lässt
<drc> Wenn es HDMI-0 nicht gibt, wäre das eine Erklärung
<markus_> auch das klappt nicht...
<markus_> xrandr --addmode DFP-4 "1920x1080_60.00"
<markus_> xrandr: cannot find output "DFP-4"
<drc> welche output kennt `xrandr -q` denn?
<markus_> aber im Log steht: [   176.605] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: connected
<markus_> HDMI-0 connected 1600x900+0+0 
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-10
<Guest44> hi
<Guest44> ich möchte deine warme wichse in meine klatsch nasse fotze spüren du geile dreckssau
<Guest44> das wär geil und hart
<Guest44> besorgs mir hart du dreckiges stück scheiße
<Guest44> taunix__
<taunix__> ja so nennt man mich :>
<Guest44> kann ich deine geile wichse haben damit ich sie in meine geile klatsch nasse fotze stecken kann du geiles dreckiges stück scheisse?
<Guest44> taunix__
<Guest44> taunix__
<ItaloRaver-> LöööööööL
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-12
<deadrom> tag
<deadrom> wie bekomme ich in einer live-session, die mit en-keyb gebootet wurde im terminal deutsches layout? 
<deadrom> setxkbmap de funktioniert nicht
<drc> Hast du ein GUI?
<drc> Wenn es ein aktuelles Ubuntu ist, kannst du das unter Settings → Region & Language umstellen
<Rochvellon> fürs Terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration"
<deadrom> ah, danke
